# The Louboutinista's Do-It-Yourself Thread  Ask! Share! DIY!



## Speedah

*With so many creative ladies here, i thought a thread dedicated to DIY projects was appropriate. 

Did you do something fun to your shoes? Dye them a different color? What did you use and how?

Post before and after pictures here and let's share some ideas!* 




*My first Louboutin DIY:*
Gwennissima
Original color: Dove Gray
New color: Sapphire Blue with Meltonian Spray


----------



## HalieB

Dyed my Sometimes.....Dyed used Meltonian Spray in Tan....I used what Speedah told me to.


----------



## Speedah

I love how those turned out, *Halie*! I've been masking a pair of Yoyo Zeppas for the last few hours- it's no easy task! I'll be posting pics shortly but I did it some FUBAR way and they look like Easter treats.


----------



## HalieB

I can't wait to see what you have done.  Be careful taking off the tape....it can pull off the orginal color if not done super slow.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Can't wait to see, Speedah!!!!


----------



## Speedah

Finally done!!! I think next time I'm going to leave it to the professionals but i wanted to try it. 

Before:








Look like Easter presents! LOL:







During:







After:


----------



## dreachick2384

They look good! You are far more daring than I....


----------



## meggyg8r

Great thread *Speedah*!!  You and *Halie* have done great jobs on your shoes!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice job speedah!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

you're gangsta for that one!!!    they look good!  can't wait to find out what you're gonna do with the other ones!!!


----------



## Nancy7

Speedah - I Love the end result....Beautiful!!!


----------



## Speedah

*Drea, Meggy, Naked, Melia, *and *Nancy*!!!

I need to find out if I can dye the material for the others. If I can, I'm going to be overwhelmed with choices!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Love the combo, Speedah! Nice job!


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Jet*!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Wow, such great work ladies, really inspiring. I don't have these suede MM's anymore, but here's how I tried to ruff em' up a little and make them even more hardcore. I just added on some spike necklaces. It wasn't permanent, just buckled on for fun. I wrapped one of the necklaces around the toe part and another necklace over the arch part.


----------



## Speedah

What a cool idea, *Willwork*!!! Those look hardcore and edgy like the Rodarte- love it!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Woah, I love it!  

*Speedah*, nice job!


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, *laureen*!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thank you, I was (still am) caught up on those Rodarte ones. My SO said he was scared of me though when he took one look at my interpretation of the originals


----------



## lawgirl78

Wow! Really impressive work ladies. I'm far too chicken (and clumsy) to attempt to do anything to my CLs. Yours all turned out fantastic.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Now I want to try and do this, maybe with a tuxedo tie or bowtie or possibly a cuff link type of jewel for the center, or better yet, a pale pink tie instead.  Now I need new strappy CL strappy sandals!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

DIY Rodarte!!!! Very inventive, *willwork*!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks Jetset  I have a pair that I did a copy of the plume anemone's but I don't have the pic on my work computer.  I'll make sure that I post it tonight.  But instead of it being on the pigalle,  I did the feathers on a pair of VP' instead.


----------



## Speedah

Oooo...I can't wait to see the feathered VP!!!


----------



## keya

Great work, everyone!!!
Those DIY Rodartes look amazing! Makes me wish I had a pair of Mad's (like I didn't already wish that )


----------



## cathy1228

wow, you ladies sure are crafty! amazing


----------



## tempo al tempo

Yeah, you ladies are definitely a bunch of Martha Shoearts!!  But seriously, I am incredibly impressed!!! *Speedah *beautiful makeovers! *Halie*, your Sometimes are stunning now! *Willwork *I definitely want to see a pic of those feathered vps!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Sorry for being so late, I put the plume on a few different pairs. Sorry for the jeans pic, as soon as I came home from work, I changed into them










Now on the Pigalles:





Foolin around with the orange....


----------



## rdgldy

How fun-love the feathers!


----------



## willwork4shoes

And one more...







I bought different feathers to do a peacock one too but I don't have any blue CL's!!!


----------



## noah8077

How did you attach the feathers?  They are fabulous!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Well, that took some doing.  I went to Sally's and bought metal hair clips and just put the feathers through it.  The black feather bunch is actually part of a boa that I just cut off to see how it would look?!  I might have a pic of the clip.....here we go, it fits to the shoe good, but I'm not sure that it wouldn't dig into the back of my heel if I actually wore them out.  I'd probably have to stick cotton between it and my foot for it to be doable.  But I'm thinking that there are some creative girls here and they might be able to come up with something even better than the clip


----------



## sumnboutme

awesome job *willwork*!!!  my faves are the orange pair and the vps...


----------



## willwork4shoes

TY  I don't know if I could actually wear them out, I feel like something is following me when I put them on


----------



## Speedah

OMG! I'm on my BB and in class but I couldn't wait to say how incredibly awesome they all look, willwork! Did you just glue the feathers to the clip or use some other way?


----------



## b00mbaka

Willwork, have you worn them out yet? I wonder if the clip scratchs the back of your foot.


----------



## Speedah

I bet if you put some medical tape over the clip in the back to cover it, it would be a lot more comfortable. And if there's room some moleskin could work too.


----------



## Bagnista

Very nice and creative ladies  it!!!!


----------



## schwinn3

*Ww4s*, your creations look gorgeous!  If you ever wear the feathery ones out, let us know how they work.  I haven't never tried that, but have you considered bobby pins?  They're a lot thinner and maybe wouldn't get in the way of your heel so you can do without a cotton ball?  I would totally try that sometime but I'd be scared the feathers would fall out, lol!  I love what you did with your MM as well!


----------



## meggyg8r

those feathers are so cool!  what a good way to make what you love but to not make it permanent!  I love it!


----------



## can008

wow!!! I love these DIY creations!.... my brain is ticking....


----------



## willwork4shoes

I'm so glad Speedah started this post.  Everyone is so good at coming up with ideas!!!

As far as the feathers onto the pin, I just used some bead wire(?), the stuff that they sell in craft stores.  They're not exactly secure, But I bet that with all this brainstorming, we'll be able to come up with a better solution.  

But, the orange/red feather thing on the Orange Pigalles, was from some seller on ebay that makes hats.  I noticed it when I was going through my stuff and thought...hmmm, that might work on the shoes too

Boombaka, I was a little afraid to put the metal clip on the red VP's, only b/c the satin is so delicate.   I"m sure it would scratch it.  

I bought the best peacock feathers to make a really nice feather attachment, but I want really make it nice.  So any and all ideas are welcome


----------



## poppyseed

Wow, what a great thread ladies!Love all your fantastic DIY projects.
Speedah - the electric blue is TDF!
Willwork - love the feather VPs and the silver ones(not sure about the name sorry)!


----------



## heat97

willwork very creative and awesome!!!!!


----------



## keya

Willwork, I love it, especially on the glitter Pigalles!  I'm sure you could use a Heavenly Heelz or something to cover the clip up and avoid it scratching your heels.


----------



## candypants1100

what an awesome thread. you guys are SO creative and daring! i would be scared and h3ll to spray my shoes!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Thanks girls, all the ideas are helpful!


----------



## b00mbaka

You gals are so creative! I think the most I'll do is try to make a graffiti clutch to match my clichy's.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW!!! I am thoroughly impressed....very talented ladies...Halie your two toned creation is fabulous!


----------



## noah8077

So here is my idea to not spray the thread on my wedges when I color them....

http://www.jammydog.com/

The .05 or .75mm tape.  Thoughts?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

.5 mm?? how thick is the stitching?

if you have pencil lead around the house a lot of that is .5 mm lol so you could compare


----------



## noah8077

1/32" is .08 mm

I think the .5mm would work.


----------



## _Danielle_

Wonderful work and ideas from all of you Ladies. I like this Thread


----------



## Stinas

Great job everyone!!  I dont have the balls to do anything to my shoes lol  

*willwork4shoes*  - your very creative!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Speedah said:


> *With so many creative ladies here, i thought a thread dedicated to DIY projects was appropriate.
> 
> Did you do something fun to your shoes? Dye them a different color? What did you use and how?
> 
> Post before and after pictures here and let's share some ideas!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My first Louboutin DIY:*
> Gwennissima
> Original color: Dove Gray
> New color: Sapphire Blue with Meltonian Spray



These are beautiful, but it hurts my heart because I have been searching forever for Gwen's in a dove grey in a 41. /cry

But the blue is awesome, I would never be able to NOT get it on the soles!


----------



## ellewoods

I love this thread. I want more DIY pics!


----------



## ColdSteel

b00mbaka said:


> You gals are so creative! I think the most I'll do is try to make a graffiti clutch to match my clichy's.



That would be fun! I'd love to make one - I saw the Louboutin Graffiti clutch, but that was a little too much $$$ for me. I'd worry about it being too matchy-matchy with my ballerines, though. It'd be a fun project nevertheless!


----------



## Odalysb2006

What a great thread! ! !  Very very creative ladies. . . and very daring.  Halie, I love the way the Sometimes turned out.


----------



## b00mbaka

ColdSteel said:


> That would be fun! I'd love to make one - I saw the Louboutin Graffiti clutch, but that was a little too much $$$ for me. I'd worry about it being too matchy-matchy with my ballerines, though. It'd be a fun project nevertheless!


 
Thanks for reminding me! I forgot about this project


----------



## Speedah

^^ You should totally do it, *B00m*. That would rock!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks speedah! I was on the hunt for cheap clutch for a week then totally forgot about it. I think I need a purple/plum colored clutch, a white-out pen, and markers! LOL!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Sounds awesome!!! You could use those super cool metallic/silver or gold sharpies they make too!!!


----------



## hya_been

I was looking through the Reference Library and came across these, although they were done by a cobbler I still think it counts I mean it was her idea!  Carlinha, they're beautiful!



carlinha said:


> royal blue satin VPs with bow added by cobbler to cover stain
> on sale at Barneys


----------



## luxlover

oh cool! this is a super cool thread. you ladies are so adventurous and stylish. I love the color combo designs.


----------



## fashunjunkie

MKWMDA said:


> These are beautiful, but it hurts my heart because I have been searching forever for Gwen's in a dove grey in a 41. /cry
> 
> But the blue is awesome, I would never be able to NOT get it on the soles!




I have So the Gwenissimas in Dove Grey from CL is Paris. It took 3 months before I received them but it was worth the wait! They wanted the total cost of the shoe upfront, though. It was nerve-racking waiting for them and not knowing when they would arrive. But when they did....the shoes were heavenly...and as an added bonus...my name was on the sticker/label on the box!


----------



## meggyg8r

fashunjunkie said:


> I have So the Gwenissimas in Dove Grey from CL is Paris. It took 3 months before I received them but it was worth the wait! They wanted the total cost of the shoe upfront, though. It was nerve-racking waiting for them and not knowing when they would arrive. But when they did....the shoes were heavenly...and as an added bonus...my name was on the sticker/label on the box!


 
Post pics!!!!


----------



## la lola

I have a question and need opinions - Is it possible to make "para la cruz" out of goya ankle boots? I soooooo  those sandals  but I have a deepest  doubt that I'll ever come across them..... :cry:
So Should I dare, or??? :wondering


----------



## aeross

I have been wanting to dye my Lapono's for a while now but kept putting it off. I finally bought the dye and had a go at the weekend

Here's the before shot





I taped around the soles and the heel. I used 2 types of decorator tape, light tack and heavy tack. After seeing the results, I should have used Heavy tack all over









Tilly supervised the taping !




Here's the Laponos after deglazing. It's like Nail Varnish remover and strips off the wax and some of the colour


----------



## aeross

Here's the Part way through shot. The dye was very runny and there were scary moments. I need to be more patient I think ! I took more pics but they were blurry for some reason




This is the dye I used




Here's the end result all polished up. 




















I got dye on the sole, most came out easy enough. There are some faint stains but it's not visible when worn. I used the Laponos as I'd already ruined the soles on a bar stool of all things previously !. I got a little stain on the heel in one patch, again not noticeable when worn.


----------



## aeross

Here's the modelling pics









I have a few touch ups to do around the sole but haven't decided whether to deglaze and dye black yet so will leave until I do decide. 

I love the new colour and am actually wanting to wear them again which I didn't think I'd want to do !

Dyeing your Loubs is not for the faint hearted lol, I had fun but that's probably because I knew if the outcome wasn't 100% I wouldn't mind on the Laponos ( can barely walk in them yet won't sell LOL )


----------



## Speedah

Yay! they turned out great, *A*!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

oooo green, what a fun color!


----------



## aeross

Thank you ladies ! I was planning more a lighter green but I was a little heavy handed on the dye.

I always remember Laureen not liking Green with Red soles as they are Christmassy LOL, These are definately Christmas Tree Green haha

I'm not sure why the green on the heels look uneven in the pics, they are even IRL lol


----------



## willwork4shoes

Wow Aeross, they came out fantastic!  I have a pair of LAMB Finsbury's in a similar color and I love how versatile a color it is.  You did an outstanding job.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow *aeross!* I think they came out fantastic! I love the color of dye you used and you did a great job!


----------



## rdgldy

really nice,* aeross*!


----------



## authenticplease

I love them and don't think they are Christmasy at all!  Great job, *A*!  I like your 'assistant' that is overseeing the process in your photos!

I ordered some red paint from Bogeyjay to 'doctor'  a pair of mine, I also need to have Vibrams put on them but am hesitant as there does not seem to be a good cobbler listed in ATL in the Trusted Cobbler thread and after seeing Scorpio13 post tonight, *sigh*, I am really leary of trusting them to anyone....I have to do something to the Privatitas I bought fromt the UK.  I just haven't had the time to give them any TLC yet.


----------



## Speedah

My cobbler said these couldn't be dyed...I set out to prove him wrong. 

Before:








All taped up!







And in the middle of the make over:






And all done! Needs a little touch up though. I think they'd rock at a 4th of July bash!


----------



## sara999

speedah you love dying your shoes blue!


A - those look fab!!!


----------



## Speedah

I do! I think green is next on my list of dye colors.


----------



## sara999

yeah! i have green shoes and i love 'em. and A's lapono's turned out lovely!


----------



## Speedah

^^  Yes, green...The only green ones I have are the paillettes and I can't wear those everywhere or i get funny looks.


----------



## sara999

i know...i want to invest in a pair of pailette flats because i feel it's okay to wear them everywhere you can think of if they are flat...then they are just under the ostentatious line, sitting happily at the fabulous table


----------



## Speedah

^^  Yes! Exactly! In a VP they're a touch OTT for the middle of the day...love the paillette flats!


----------



## authenticplease

Great job Speedah!  I love the blue!


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, *Authentic*!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

so i was bored with my yoyo zeppas and thought i could spice them up a lil with some tagging...  here's the process


----------



## melialuvs2shop

and this is what happens on the season finale...


----------



## melialuvs2shop




----------



## noah8077

So I don't get it?  Did it not work, and they are back to normal?

You are so brave!  My DIY project did not work AT ALL!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

noah8077 said:


> So I don't get it? Did it not work, and they are back to normal?
> 
> You are so brave! My DIY project did not work AT ALL!


 
yuppers...  they're back to normal for now...  until i can come up with something else


----------



## noah8077

Well the effort was cute!  Too bad it didn't work.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thanks *noah*!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^I thought they looked cute....what happened Melia?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

authenticplease said:


> ^^^I thought they looked cute....what happened Melia?


 
well...  at first i didn't like my "m" because it looked a lil skinny compared to the other letters.  then, i was kinda unsure about having "glamorous" so obvious on my shoe and i couldn't think of anything else to add to it


----------



## authenticplease

Maybe I am strange, but my DD and I still love Fergie's song, Glamourous.....you are definetly young enough and "hot" enough to make them WORK for you! After all, you are rockin' the Differnas in your avatar......!


----------



## Speedah

*Melia*, I loved them! Maybe some more "splatter" action and sponge patterns? Does that make any sense?

*Noah*, what happened with you sandals? I was eagerly awaiting!


----------



## noah8077

Bad bad bad.  My sandals ended up with a crackle finish.  They looked 'shabby chic'.  I am going to try to send them off to be redone properly.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Oh no!  Were they patent? I think you need to use some sort of color primer if that's the case. Not sure though.


----------



## noah8077

No they are leather.  It was weird.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Oh no Noah, but it is cute how you called them Shabby Chic

I don't know Melia, I really liked how they looked, glamourous and all!  I agree with Authenticplease, you could definitiely rock them.


----------



## noah8077

These aren't CL's but I wanted to show you what I did with a pair of JC flats.  They originally had square jewels on the toes, but they really hurt my toes when I walked so I cut them off and was left with thread holes.  So I glued some rhinestones on them.  They are not perfect, but they are my running around shoes, so it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## rdgldy

They look darling!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, that work on the JC is perfect!!! Good job!!


----------



## Speedah

They look great, *Noah*!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i'm VERY impressed!  i think they probably look better than before.


----------



## sara999

ita, they look way better!


----------



## gheaden

Everyone here is so brave for for DIY projects-debating on whether to turn my wife's pink and black lace Francesca into black lace with royal blue or just ebay them.  She's realizing she's not a fan of pink and have yet to wear these lovely shoes.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone!!  They have been sitting with holes for months now and I fianally got off my lazy butt and fixed them.  I am glad they turned out well.


----------



## jancedtif

Great job *Noah*!  BTW you signature cracks me up!


----------



## savvysgirl

gheaden said:


> Everyone here is so brave for for DIY projects-debating on whether to turn my wife's pink and black lace Francesca into black lace with royal blue or just ebay them.  She's realizing she's not a fan of pink and have yet to wear these lovely shoes.



What shoe is the Francesca?


----------



## gheaden

savvysgirl said:


> What shoe is the Francesca?



Lol.  You must have read my mind.  I was just heading back to fix my post. I was typing while thinking about something else.  I meant Alexandra.  Also, thinking about maybe black on black instead, as the color.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ha, yes i was thinking you meant the Alexandras. I love them as they are but if your wife wont wear them because of the pink the i would definitely say dye them. I love anything blue so i say blue but black would go too. I was looking at a piccie a few minutes ago of black Alexandras! Very pretty.


----------



## rdgldy

I think all black would be really stunning.


----------



## meggyg8r

wow *noah*, GREAT job!!! I think the rhinestones look fantastic on the shoes--they totally look like they came that way!!!


----------



## cfellis522

I like all the DIY projects!  Speedah, you are to creative as inw WIllWork4shoes!  

Cara


----------



## noah8077

Here is the cobblers excellent work after my DIY project failed miserably


----------



## Speedah

Those look amazing Noah!!!


----------



## aeross

They look great Noah !


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Noah*, They look fabulous!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Speedah, Aeross, & Jet.  I really love them!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Wow Noah, you did an outstanding job!!!!


----------



## aeross

Hi Ladies

My Lapono's are going to become "studded". I'm not sure what pattern yet but does anyone know how the studs are actually attached on the MM's and Hercules etc ?

I've seen studs on ebay with 2 prongs but am nervous that they go all the way through the leather 

Any ideas ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ the studs on the MM are "in" the leather with the prongs, but they don't go all the way through to the inside.

Of course, one of my studs fell off so it is now attacehd with super glue


----------



## aeross

Thanks *NM *The ones I saw are the same

Project stud will commence this weekend then !


----------



## lolitablue

Not a big project but inspired by the Moonbows and by Savvy's wish of having bows on the Lace VPs.  

Materials needed:

Sheer Black ribbon (11/2 inches wide)
Scissors
Needle and black thread







1.  Make a bow out of 12 inches of ribbon
2.  Sew it to a 4 inches piece of the 1 1/2 ribbon (cut in half)
3.  Tie it to the front of the VP


Here is the removable bow!






What do you guys think?


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh my gosh, i love them!!!    they look fabulous lolita!  what a great idea!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous* lolita*!! 

Hmm, i still might be tempted to add a bow to the VP's


----------



## aeross

I love those Lolita - great DIY job !


----------



## sunkist_baby

WOW lolita! You're very creative! Those 'moonprives' were a genius idea! The bow really adds to the look


----------



## meggyg8r

Lolita!!!! They look awesome!!!  How did you get the bow to stay on the shoe? Or was it just resting on there for the pics?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Great job!! I love the look!


----------



## lily25

I really liked the feathers on a hair clip trick! It totally transforms the shoes without permanent change!


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> Lolita!!!! They look awesome!!!  How did you get the bow to stay on the shoe? Or was it just resting on there for the pics?




Thank you, ladies! I was inspired by the *Savvy's* moonbows and her idea!!!
I like the *moonprives* name!!!

*Meggy*, the bows are sewn to a thinner piece of sheer ribbon and then tied to the front of the shoe.  That is why they are removable.


----------



## meggyg8r

lolitablue said:


> Thank you, ladies! I was inspired by the *Savvy's* moonbows and her idea!!!
> I like the *moonprives* name!!!
> 
> *Meggy*, the bows are sewn to a thinner piece of sheer ribbon and then tied to the front of the shoe. That is why they are removable.


 

Oooooohhhh I see it now.. I couldn't see the black sheer ribbon you tied it on with, it blends in with the rest of the shoe so well!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

How ingenious, *Lolita*! I love the creativity and that it's not permanent! So fun and they look beautiful!


----------



## evanescent

lolitablue said:


> Not a big project but inspired by the Moonbows and by Savvy's wish of having bows on the Lace VPs.
> 
> Materials needed:
> 
> Sheer Black ribbon (11/2 inches wide)
> Scissors
> Needle and black thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Make a bow out of 12 inches of ribbon
> 2.  Sew it to a 4 inches piece of the 1 1/2 ribbon (cut in half)
> 3.  Tie it to the front of the VP
> 
> 
> Here is the removable bow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?




what a great idea!!! the nude lace VPs look amazing on you!


----------



## ShoeBunny

noah - those flats look adorable! Just you just superglue the rhinestones? Congrats on your cobbler's fix of the wedges. 

Lolita- great idea, esp. that it is removable! Is the tied part underneath, where your toes are?


----------



## chelleybelley

lolitablue said:


> Not a big project but inspired by the Moonbows and by Savvy's wish of having bows on the Lace VPs.
> 
> Materials needed:
> 
> Sheer Black ribbon (11/2 inches wide)
> Scissors
> Needle and black thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Make a bow out of 12 inches of ribbon
> 2. Sew it to a 4 inches piece of the 1 1/2 ribbon (cut in half)
> 3. Tie it to the front of the VP
> 
> 
> Here is the removable bow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


 
LOVE THESE, lolita!  They look great!!


Wow, you ladies are so brave -- but the shoes come out looking amazing!  i could never do it, but kudos to you all!


----------



## lolitablue

ShoeBunny said:


> noah - those flats look adorable! Just you just superglue the rhinestones? Congrats on your cobbler's fix of the wedges.
> 
> Lolita- great idea, esp. that it is removable! *Is the tied part underneath, where your toes are?*


 
Yes!! It is so sheer that you can barely see it!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

so i think i may have come up with a solution for frizzy hair... here's my experiment...

here is the left heel of my pony hair rolando before anything








i used Moroccan Oil (hair stuff) and wrapped the heel with some self grip athletic bandage and left it on for about 15 minutes. i put some of the Moroccan Oil on the rest of the left shoe and it resulted in a noticeable difference...









and here's the final result after removing the bandage...







the very bottom (right above the heel tap) is still a little unruly so i might give it another shot later. hopefully i remember to take care of the right shoe too!


----------



## bagpunk

i love this thread!
carlinha, your cobbler is so talented with those blue ribbons on your blue satin VP. they look abosolutely stunning!


----------



## Speedah

Oh wow, *Melia*!!! Where do I get that Moroccan oil? My pony hair Peanuts have some bed head going on since I've been wearing them so much.


----------



## techie81

Oooh *lolita*, I love what you done, and I love that it's removable when you want a different look!

*melia*, nice job! I've been avoiding anything pony hair for the frizz issue, but that looks really good


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Speedah said:


> Oh wow, *Melia*!!! Where do I get that Moroccan oil? My pony hair Peanuts have some bed head going on since I've been wearing them so much.


 
i got my bottle from the salon i go to.  Planet Beauty carries it...  but any hair serum should do the trick.  i just chose this one because it's my new fav and it doesn't smell fruity, but still has a wonderful scent.


http://www.planetbeauty.com/shopping/index.asp?cmd=all&Brand=357


----------



## Speedah

Yay! thanks!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

techie81 said:


> *melia*, nice job! I've been avoiding anything pony hair for the frizz issue, but that looks really good


 
thanks *techie*!  luckily, the pony hair on the Rolandos isn't as thick or as nappy on the pony hair on other styles like the Tigresse...  these were just soft and fuzzy


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Speedah said:


> Yay! thanks!


 
no prob


----------



## nancypants

ladies.... is suede dye-able???


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yes, it is. But, I recommend taking your suede shoes to be done professionally.


----------



## sesrup

You ladies are so creative. Love this thread


----------



## more_CHOOS

JetSetGo! said:


> Yes, it is. But, I recommend taking your suede shoes to be done professionally.



Why?  It is hard to dye suede shoes?  I'm thinking of dying a pair of mine...


----------



## more_CHOOS

Has anyone on here dyed satin?  I went thru every post on here and didn't see any.  I have a pair of pale pink satin Helmut that I want to dye Teal...


----------



## hya_been

I've tried searching online for ways to die suede and haven't found many positive responses.  I have to agree that it is difficult to die suede. No idea about satin though.


----------



## Marisa783

Someone had their lilac satin Catwoman dyed black.  I can't remember who, maybe Nerdy?


----------



## Marisa783

here's the thread that shows Nerdy's dyed Catwoman's

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-nerdy-birdys-reveals-451276-4.html


----------



## more_CHOOS

thanks ladies...i'm wondering if i should do them myself though...


----------



## DivineMissM

What a fun thread!  This gives me a lot more options for buying shoes on ebay or on sale.  A lot of times I just don't like the color.  Never occurred to me to dye them!


----------



## Speedah

more_CHOOS said:


> Has anyone on here dyed satin?  I went thru every post on here and didn't see any.  I have a pair of pale pink satin Helmut that I want to dye Teal...



CL satin is strange as it doesn't hold color too well on certain styles. If you're not going to do black you need to stay in the same color "tone family." For example, this is what my cobbler told me, if you're going from a pink to a green there will be a pink reflection underneath and it won't mix well. However, going from a pink to red, deeper pink, or a purple would possibly work. 

I have a pair of peach satin VNs that I've been trying to dye for ages and the color doesn't take very well. I'm trying some drastic measures as my cobbler gave up.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i was getting bored with my burgundy lady gres and since i LOVE anything grey, i decided to give it a shot with the Meltonian spray thanks to Speedah & Melia!!

Look what i did!


----------



## inspiredgem

Nerdy - they came out great!  I love the new color!


----------



## Speedah

Oooo...I like the facelift, *Nerdy*!!!


----------



## jennified_

Nerdy they came out fantastic!!! You did an awesome job!


----------



## mommywithstyle

Wow, everyone's shoes look amazing!! This is such a fun thread!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

thanks!! I was imagining having to sprint up to leatherspa to make it before 5 pm to beg them to fix my do-it-yourself disaster but i love the way they came out yay!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Nerdy, You are too funny!  You did a fantastic job on these! Congrats!  Cara


----------



## Melana613

Nerdy, you did a great job, the shoes are beautiful.


----------



## rdgldy

*Nerdy*, very pretty.  I would be so nervous attempting this.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, *Nerdy*! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## jaszmine

I always love to see this thread pop up!  The new greys look fab nerdy!  Well done!


----------



## samoXenina

i would not have the guts to try something like that on expensive shoes...kudos to you ladies!


----------



## MichelleD

rdgldy said:


> *Nerdy*, *very pretty.  I would be so nervous attempting this.*



 ^^^


----------



## Speedah

This project took me forever to get the courage to do. I had taken these to my cobbler to get professionally dyed and he said it couldn't be done because of the composition of the satin. The test strips he did looked horrible. 

After doing some research I found a special dye that needed to be used. Thanks to a wonderful tPFer, I was able to get my hands on two gorgeous colors that I mixed to create a rich fuchsia/cranberry color. 

Sorry for the bad lighting and a couple of spots I colored outside the lines on. 


*Before*








*During*












*After*


----------



## rdgldy

They are beautiful!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Amazing!!! sooo beautiful!!

The color is AMAZING! I could fall all over those shoes!!


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *rdgldy* and *naked*!!!  I'm so relieved it worked! 

I think I need VNs in every color now...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I love them!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

Great job, I love the color!


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Nerdy * and *Kaeleigh*!!!


----------



## Stinas

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didnt buy those because I was afraid I would never dye them!  Now I know I missed out!!!
They look amazing!!!  Great Job!!!!!!


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Stinas*!!!

The trick really depends on the color you start with (the "reflection" as my cobbler calls it) and what color you're trying to go to. With the peach, anything in the green/blue family wouldn't look very good because it would mix with the peach undertones. However, pinks/oranges/reds seemed like what I should aim for. With the CL satin you need to use an acid dye so it can penetrate the fabric's composition. 

I was so scared it was going to dry and look uneven and chalky like my cobbler kept saying would happen. I just have to say, "Boooooyah!!!" to that! It still has the luster of the original satin.


----------



## Melana613

You did a great job.  That color is to die for. I want that shoe even more!


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Melana*!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Great job *Speedah!* I forgot about this thread otherwise I would have put my MC experiment in here instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## Chins4

Those are fantastic Speedah! I especially like the 'OMG, what have I done?' moment halfway through application LOL


----------



## yousofine

What A GREAT COLOUR!

I really like it!


----------



## **shoelover**

amazing job done speedah  ....did u paint them with a brush?


----------



## adeana

Amazing *Speedah*!  Surprising how different the shoes look in the rich fuschia color.  Great color choice.


----------



## japskivt

Speedah.... OMG girl! They look fantastic.


----------



## brintee

OMG *Speedah*, what an amazing color!!!


----------



## hya_been

Wow Speedah, they look amazing.  I have a pair of white satin shoes that I haven't gotten around to dying yet.  Can I ask what brand of dye you used?  I was thinking bright blue or a purple, but I really like that cranberry colour!


----------



## moshi_moshi

speedah - that color is stunning!!!


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *Speedah*!


----------



## StephieT224

*Speedah*! AMAZING - ok you have now opened up a full new world to me! lol.


----------



## Speedah

*lilmissb, chins, yousofine, **shoelover**, adeana, jap, brintee, hya, moshi, surly, * and *Steph*!!!!

*lilmiss*: I missed the MC! Where is it? Must see what you did! 

*chins*: Yes, indeed. There was definitely an "uh-oh...what have you done?" in there. I had to keep going because if you let the color dry too much while you're still painting over it it will go turn out uneven. It was definitely a do or die moment...and quite possibly a do and die moment.  

***shoelover***: I used a sponge applicator. It was like a sponge brush. They come in all shapes and sizes. If I had to do it over I would've gotten another small one to do touch ups. 

*hya*: I used Jacquard acid dyes. http://www.jacquardproducts.com/products/dyes/aciddye/
The little jar on the left is the one I had and I used the Hot Fuchsia (620) and the Scarlet (609). I loosely followed the directions on the jar because none really fit into what I was trying to do (washing machine dye or immersion). I used a mix of almost boiling water and a little bit of vinegar (after some research this is what helps penetrate the fabric better). I got a swatch of similarly composed fabric to see how the dyes looked and did some testing. The red and fuchsia were each gorgeous on their own but I wondered what they looked like when I mixed about 2/3 fuchsia with 1/3 red and out came the color I did.  With white you have unlimited possibilities, I was restricted to a certain color family because of the starting color. Let me know if you need any advice. Just watchout- don't get the powder on _anything_, it will STAY. Wear gloves...don't make my mistake and rough it. My palms and fingertips are all bright pink...like I got in a fight with some markers and I scrubbed and scrubbed to get it off.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks so much for the instructions *Speedah*, I no longer have a reason to procrastinate this!

Edit: A craft store that I love apparently sells their products!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Nice! I had to enlist some help in finding it. It's all over online though for pretty reasonable prices. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## jancedtif

Beautiful job* Speedah*!  Now you need to go school your cobbler.


----------



## erinmiyu

speedah, those look gorgeous!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*Speedah *- i was just thinking about your VNs on friday and was meaning to ask about them...  and omg!  wow!

they look fantastic!  i'm so happy they turned out so well!


----------



## LilySatine

Wow, it's fantastic! So brave to dare, and they're fabulous in this new color! Do you think any satin shoe from Louboutin could be died this way too?


----------



## **shoelover**

just curious how would satin shocking pink turn out in royal blue colour? TIA


----------



## hya_been

*Shoelover* i think that kind of colour change is discouraged because it's a different colour family.  If you went for a red over the pink, I think that'd be a safer bet.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ thanks for letting know!...I think i shall just admire your beauties..


----------



## indypup

Oh my God, that color is AMAZING!  Gorgeous job, Speedah!


----------



## Speedah

*jance, erin, melia, lily,  * and *indy*!!!

*jance*: Don't worry, I have to pic some stuff up from him tomorrow and I'm taking them to show him. Maybe he'll appoint me honorary dye expert. 

*Melia*: It took me forever to get the courage!!!  I was shaking when I first started. 

*Lily*: I don't see why it couldn't be. Some of the styles could be tricky though. The hard part on these was underneath the bows and all the folds- it was difficult to get all the color on it. If you really, really look underneath the bows (like anyone actually will), there are some areas that i didn't dye because it didn't seem worth the hassle since it can't be seen. Your av is *hot* btw!

***shoelover***: Like Hya said, you should stick with the same color family. If you go from pink to blue it will likely turn to a purple- color mixing properties still apply. HTH


----------



## LilySatine

Oh thank you 

I was actually thinking of dying Light pink Cabaret/Cravtouza : I just ordered the last remaining pair from Bluefly but according to a thread there, they might come stained or discolored, and I think they will since it's such an old style... What most annoys me is the strap part, as there is some leather on it  but I'll probaly take them to a CL boutique or a good cobbler to be sure.


----------



## Speedah

^^ If you're worried about the current color becoming stained you can have them waterproofed or a fabric sealant put on. However, once you do that you can't dye them (at least that's what I've heard but I have yet to test that theory). I think it's Appleguard that a lot of ladies use...someone correct me if I'm wrong. I don't have many satin shoes.


----------



## LilySatine

Oh, I meant they'll probably have a deffect as they didn't sell, though this style is years old; so I assume they may be stained or discolored, this happened to someone here on TPF.


----------



## LavenderIce

*speedah*--Your VN look beautiful!  I love all the DIY stories here.  Wish I could be that creative and brave.

Just wanted to add, I used Scotchguard on one of my satin pairs and then had them dyed by my cobbler.  They appear to have taken the dye pretty well.

*lily*--For stains on a light colored satin, you can try to remove the stain yourself with a fabric cleaner.  *Lynn12* was able to successfully remove stains from her Ambrosinas.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-out-saved-my-stained-ambrosinas-418533.html

My pink satin Coquines came very dirty to me as I bought them used on ebay.  Unfortunately, the stains were deeply set in and they were so very dark.  When I used shout, I rubbed it too vigorously into the fabric and the color came off completely.  Fortunately, my cobber was able to re-dye the shoe and restore the color.  Sadly, some of the stains are still visible because the color of the shoe is light and the stains are dark.  He said to completely remove the stains, he would have to bleach the entire shoe, then re-dye them.


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Lav*!!! I need more dyable VN crack now.  

Good to know about the Scotchguard and dying. My cobbler told me that that wasn't possible...sometimes I don't think he's quite as adventurous as I am because I was going to test that theory.  I have a hard time believing now (after the VNs) that the acid dye couldn't penetrate Scotchguard. As *Jance* said, it's time to school him in the brave ways of Speedah.  

*Lily*: Gotcha. I misread your post. :shame: Agree with what *Lav* said.


----------



## LilySatine

Thank you so much for the great advice!!


----------



## NVMyLV

What spray paint are you all using?


----------



## sumnboutme

Speedah said:


> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *During*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*




Amazing job!!!!!


----------



## Speedah

*NVMyLV*: I use the Maltonian Color Spray. HTH 

*Sumn*: Thank you!!!  I think I need more colors


----------



## kuromi-chan

OMG *Speeds*, your VNs came out BEAUTIFULLY!!!    great job girl!


----------



## Speedah

Awww....thank you, *Kuromi*!!!!


----------



## techie81

OMG Speedah, those turned out absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## Speedah

Thank you, *Techie*!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

So, I was inspired by Speedah's VN's, I went out and bought myself a bottle of dye she recommended...and here's the result.  I didn't do nearly as good of a job as Speedah but overall I'm pleased with the way they turned out...

Before:






In process










After


----------



## evanescent

*speedah *and *more_CHOOS*, they look AMAZING!!


----------



## rdgldy

*more_choos,* they are lovely!!


----------



## Speedah

*Choos*!!!!  I think they look amazing!!!  That color is gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

That purple is really, really pretty!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous! You did a great job!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love the color, More_Choos!


----------



## surlygirl

*CHOOS *- love the purple! great job. you ladies are such mavericks!!!


----------



## brintee

I love the purple, so pretty!


----------



## more_CHOOS

*evanescent, rdgldy, Speedah, meggy, naked, Jet,  surly, and britnee* THANK YOU!!!  When I first applied the dye, I thought it was more grape colored, but when it dried, it turned this really pretty bold purple color.  

My sis and friend brought over some tissues and a bottle of tequila just in case they didn't turn out the way I wanted...


----------



## LavenderIce

more_Choos, I'm glad they turned out the way you wanted.  They're gorgeous!  Did you and your sister and friend still enjoy the tequila?


----------



## Speedah

^^  I like the way you think...


----------



## kuromi-chan

very nice *more_choos*!    that purple color is amazing!


----------



## adeana

Love the color *More_Choos*, they turned out terrific.


----------



## Mojito13

*Drools* They are so beautiful! Great job!



more_CHOOS said:


> So, I was inspired by Speedah's VN's, I went out and bought myself a bottle of dye she recommended...and here's the result.  I didn't do nearly as good of a job as Speedah but overall I'm pleased with the way they turned out...


----------



## robynlee

Hello ladies 
You've all done a beautiful job on your projects! I need a little advice on adding a little something to my No Prives. I want to attach a bow on the back a la the Coquine. My shoes are burgundy glittart, and I found a beautiful ribbon to match. Has anyone tried this before, or think it would work? I don't want the elastic slingback to break.


----------



## Mojito13

robynlee said:


> Hello ladies
> You've all done a beautiful job on your projects! I need a little advice on adding a little something to my No Prives. I want to attach a bow on the back a la the Coquine. My shoes are burgundy glittart, and I found a beautiful ribbon to match. Has anyone tried this before, or think it would work? I don't want the elastic slingback to break.



I was thinking of attaching a bow to one of my shoes later on - bows from another pair of shoes that are now gone. I was thinking of using really strong glue to attach a bow to a bobbi pin/hair pin. Then slip it on the back of the shoes. To prevent irritation I was going to put a heel grip over the pin on the inside of the shoe. I'd trim the hair pin so it couldn't be seen and so it wouldn't be too long inside the shoe...make sense? Does this even sound lik a good idea to you other Loubounistas?

I just realised you were talking about sling backs (I think?). Are they satin? What if you sewed them on by hand at the cross of the bow? At least sewing is reversible. I'm thinking that or fabric/strong glue? Anyone else have ideas for robynlee?


----------



## Speedah

robynlee said:


> Hello ladies
> You've all done a beautiful job on your projects! I need a little advice on adding a little something to my No Prives. I want to attach a bow on the back a la the Coquine. My shoes are burgundy glittart, and I found a beautiful ribbon to match. Has anyone tried this before, or think it would work? I don't want the elastic slingback to break.



I've considered this as well on a few pairs of mine. I am hesitant to glue directly on but what you may want to try is making the bow and then using clear thread (or really fine fishing line) to secure it. Maybe not sew directly into the elastic but sort of wrap it around so you don't cause damage to the shoe itself. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Nancy7

Love the Purple More Choo....excellent job!


----------



## robynlee

Speedah said:


> I've considered this as well on a few pairs of mine. I am hesitant to glue directly on but what you may want to try is making the bow and then using clear thread (or really fine fishing line) to secure it. Maybe not sew directly into the elastic but sort of wrap it around so you don't cause damage to the shoe itself. Does that make any sense?



Thanks, that's a great idea! I never thought about wrapping the thread around. I think sewing the bow on completely would split the elastic. 
I'll try it soon and report back with my results.


----------



## JuneHawk

I haven't worn my nude kid Declics yet because I KNOW they will get stained (just my clean fingers stained them when I first got them out of the box).  They are so beautiful but so delicate to the point that they are almost unwearable.  I've thought about dying them but I haven't worked up the courage, especially since I was able to get the stains off with Applegarde leather cleaner.  I am going to think about what color I'd like them to be and see if I can bring myself to do it.


----------



## LoubyLady

Hi there,

I'm thinking of dying some nude leather CLs black - can anyone recommend a dye that's available here in the UK? Or even a trustworthy cobbler to do it - I'm not so good with artwork!

Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

JuneHawk said:


> I haven't worn my nude kid Declics yet because I KNOW they will get stained (just my clean fingers stained them when I first got them out of the box). They are so beautiful but so delicate to the point that they are almost unwearable. I've thought about dying them but I haven't worked up the courage, especially since I was able to get the stains off with Applegarde leather cleaner. I am going to think about what color I'd like them to be and see if I can bring myself to do it.



Just use plenty of masking tape to tape up areas you don't want dyed and do several light coats. Or, just take them to a cobbler. It will be ok!!! 



LoubyLady said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm thinking of dying some nude leather CLs black - can anyone recommend a dye that's available here in the UK? Or even a trustworthy cobbler to do it - I'm not so good with artwork!
> 
> Thanks!




I'm a big fan of Meltonian Nu-Life spray. I don't know if it's available in the UK or not but you can order it online.

http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/Meltonian_Nu_Life_Color_Spray_p/1004.htm


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i was really upset when I pink grease VPs finally showed up in my size on ebay but for an insane and horrible price. and even more upset when i found out i could not SO them.  So, i decided to experiment on a pair of Pink Rolandos that i found on ebay for very little $ due to beyond repairable damage.... 

here is the before


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

and here are my afters!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

crazy! I want to see the middles!


----------



## adeana

Wow the rolandos look great *Nerdy*!  Did you paint them yourself or have a cobbler do it?  Was it hard to get the paint to stick to the patent?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

oh lord- my doggies and dh were in pain- i actually used nailpolish so you can imagine the smell!!! here is an in-between shot when i was testing it out on the heel- i coated the shoes in a magenta sparkly color first before adding the glitter color


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

the nail polish was the only thing that stuck perfectly to patent! i have worn them out and no chipping!


----------



## Mojito13

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> and here are my afters!



Gorgeous job Nerdy! I'm thinking of making my own "strauss" shoes - buy a bunch of crystals (maybe swarovksi) and get the perfect adesive and a lot of time and patience..


----------



## Mojito13

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> the nail polish was the only thing that stuck perfectly to patent! i have worn them out and no chipping!



Seriosuly that shoe is covered in nail polish? Amazing - I never would have thought of that...I might have to decorate one of my simples...


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Mojito13 said:


> Gorgeous job Nerdy! I'm thinking of making my own "strauss" shoes - buy a bunch of crystals (maybe swarovksi) and get the perfect adesive and a lot of time and patience..



it's possible! my first DIY project was my wedding shoes. I used hotfix crystals and super duper glue- it took HOURS.  i bought the supplies at M&J Trim. they have a website.


----------



## adeana

That is a very creative idea!  I bet a pair of black patent might look cool with just the clear w/sparkles overcoat?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i bet it would! i tried several different brands/colors before i found the right one...


----------



## Mojito13

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> it's possible! my first DIY project was my wedding shoes. I used hotfix crystals and super duper glue- it took HOURS.  i bought the supplies at M&J Trim. they have a website.



I was debating on the material of the shoe itself too - the cyrstals would probably stick better to satin or maybe suede. Do you think it is possible with patent and leather? I know when you walk they have a stiff crease. That is amazing you did the "strauss" look to Nerdy! You are very creative. 

I think next time I'm out I'll be scoping the nail-polish and trying to figure out what colour to do. I have a pair of turtle patent simple 70's that I think look so plain compared me my brown patent glittart simples. I'm thinking of purple with maybe sparkles - I've been so upset that I cannot find a purple Louboutin in my size - I think I will make my own now! Thanks so much for sharing Nerdy. I'm an artisitc person to begin with but now I'm truly inspired!!


----------



## brintee

Holy crap *nerdy*! They look amazing!!! I cannot believe its nailpolish!


----------



## rdgldy

*Nerdy*, those rolandos are very impressive!


----------



## LornaLou

Those Rolandos look amazing in that glitter colour! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## olialm1

Nerdy, those are beautiful!! You're so creative, they really look great.


----------



## indypup

WOW *Nerdy*, those look so good!


----------



## Speedah

*Nerdy*, daaaaaaaahling!!! I just love them!!! Seeing the whole finished product is awesome!!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

NAILPOLISH?? The whole shoe?  WOW! Great Job! They look AWESOME


----------



## meggyg8r

WOW! Nerdy, those Rolandos look amazing!! What was the irreparable damage to them??


----------



## moshi_moshi

wow nerdy those look AWESOME... i love pink and i love greasepaint... a very good alternative.  i'm also curious what the damage was before.


----------



## hya_been

*Nerdy* this DIY will go down in history they look great and that's awesome that they haven't chipped.  I'd have been worried that they were as delicate as snakeskin.


----------



## LavenderIce

nerdy--your DIY pink grease Rolandos are awesome!  Your wedding shoes are fab too.  

All of the DIY transformations here are inspiring.


----------



## japskivt

Nerdy - WOW! They look unbelievable! I am impressed.


----------



## gheaden

Damn! I am impressed Nerdy. Did you clear-coat afterward?


----------



## laurayuki

Just wanted to add this to the archives 
I didn't even know about this thread to now! more encouragement for my DIY projects!

Before






After


----------



## as3405

Mojito13 said:


> the cyrstals would probably stick better to satin or maybe suede. Do you think it is possible with patent and leather?



Apparently, hotfix swarovski won't stick to real leather (but will stick to real suede) :shrug:


----------



## Mojito13

as3405 said:


> Apparently, hotfix swarovski won't stick to real leather (but will stick to real suede) :shrug:



Thanks . I imagine patent might be just as bad as the real leather.


----------



## gheaden

laurayuki said:


> Just wanted to add this to the archives
> I didn't even know about this thread to now! more encouragement for my DIY projects!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



Did you do this yourself or take it to a cobbler, either way, great job?


----------



## hya_been

*Gheaden* she did it herself.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...w-otk-fifre-boots-reveal-dramatic-503035.html


----------



## gheaden

^^thank you.


----------



## aozgor

good work....


----------



## chanel_lovver

Fabulous idea Nerdy!!   I have a pair of Choo's that are metallic crackle finish and they were starting to chip  as can be seen here...   http://forum.purseblog.com/jimmy-choo/help-new-choo-pumps-flaking-pics-450334.html  I sent them to be redyed and the heel started to flake again!!  I bought some polish yesterday that matched exactly and painted the heels!!!  They look fabulous!  Thanks for the inspiration!



NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> and here are my afters!


----------



## Mojito13

Okay, so I ok Nerdy's Nail Polish idea to transform by patent turtle simples...

Before: 





After: (I only did the one shoe so far):





Close up:








The colour is "midnight madness" and it looks an aweful lot like blue glittart. Took 2 coats to cover the turtle pattern.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Mojito: you did a great job!! You ladies are so inspirational!!!!


----------



## hya_been

Wow those look great.  You're making me want to change the colour of my patent Louboutins even though I'm quite happy with the way they look!


----------



## Mojito13

Thank you more_choos and hya_been! It was the many other wonderful Loubounistas here that inspired me - especially Nerdy Birdy! She did a great job on her pink rolandos!


----------



## Speedah

They look great, *Mojito*!!


----------



## sumnboutme

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> and here are my afters!



WOW!  great job *nerdy*!!!


----------



## hya_been

I did it, I finally did it.  I Dyed my white satin CLs.  I used the Jacquard Acid Dye that *Speedah* recommended and added some vinegar - used a sponge brush and voila here they are!


*Before*


----------



## hya_been

*After*
My turquoise satin simples!


----------



## LornaLou

Those are absolutely stunning that colour! The blue really pops out and you did the most perfect job ever, I can't even see any stains or anything. Well done  Huge thumbs up! They are gorgeous!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

hya_been said:


> *After*
> My turquoise satin simples!


 
great job!  that color looks so fun!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^^^ that color is amazingly vibrant. It's like an azure blue!! ^_^.


----------



## indypup

OMG *Hya*, those look PERFECT!  I love them-- it looks like you bought them that way!

*Mojito*, your Simples came out great too!  I think I would like them more if they hadn't been tortoise pattered (it's one of my favorite patterns) but they look amazing regardless!


----------



## Nico3327

All you girls are so brave, but it is totally paying off.  All these DIY projects are so inspiring!


----------



## brintee

OMG *hya*! That colour is so awesome, you did such an amazing job! now I want to buy some satin something so I can dye them!!


----------



## hya_been

Thanks *panda, indy, nico and brintee*.  The satin literally drinks in the colour, so it was more fun than nerve wracking!


----------



## nancypants

hya - that looks GREAT. wow.


----------



## **shoelover**

wow what an amazing job! colour is truly divine!  congrats


----------



## japskivt

HYA!!! That color is awesome! I love them.


----------



## Speedah

Beautiful color, *Hya*! I was worried you hadn't gotten my message when you asked how to apply the color and everything and I didn't hear back from you....


----------



## hya_been

Aw thanks *Speedah* in my excitement to dye them, I completely forgot to reply to you, but your advice was crucial.  I used a sponge brush thing and went to town.  I wore them to work the next day!


----------



## authenticplease

Hya- I LOVE that shade of blue, great job....they look fabulous!

Mojito-Yours look amazing too....they look like they came that way....I would never know any different if you hadn't told!  I would have thought they were an SO.

Wonderful inspiration, ladies!


----------



## adeana

*Mojito* amazing job, love the color!  I would have never had the nerve to make such a dramatic change.  What a beautiful and unique pair you have now!!

*Hya* they turned out PERFECT!  You would never know they weren't always that color.


----------



## *Lo

Wow!!! Hya they look great, I love the color!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow *hya*!!    your shoes came out beautifully!  good job!


----------



## Mojito13

Thank you everyone for the comments! Sorry it has been a fews days since I have been on TPF. Hya your shoes are amazing!! They are divine - LOVE that colour blue.


----------



## phiphi

*hya*! that is an amazing colour!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

PERFECT HYA!!!  The blue is so fun and vibrant! Great job missy!


----------



## LavenderIce

Beautiful hya!  You did a good job.


----------



## Beaniebeans

*Mojito* - is that like a pewter? It's like a new pair of shoes! Great job!
*Hya* - Wow! They look great - LOVE the color


----------



## nillacobain

Is it possible to cover *Metallic Pewter* with black paint?


----------



## bagpacker

Can I just say how TOTALLY I impressed I am with all the DIY jobs here! A big  to*Speedah, HalieB, Melialuvs2Shop, willwork4shoes, laurayuki* and any other ladies I missed out. I dont think i'll ever throw a pair of shoes away again!


----------



## gia6211

I want a pair of CL's sooooo badly!  I just can't believe how daring you guys are with them...I would be scared to do the things you are all doing.  Nice job though!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Mojito - stunning!  I love how they came out!
Hya - Can I just say the color on them is AMAZING!!  The color just pops like nothing else!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Laura*, you did an amazing job on your boots. Brave lady to do that!!! 
*Mojito*, stunning!
*hya*, my goodness!!! Your Simples are FABULOUS. I love anything blue anyhow but those are just gorgeous.


----------



## Mojito13

Beaniebeans said:


> *Mojito* - is that like a pewter? It's like a new pair of shoes! Great job!
> *Hya* - Wow! They look great - LOVE the color



When I think pewter I think silver, but the nail polish was more of a dark sparkley blue - it wasn't metallic at all. Might be hard to tell from the photos. Thanks everyone again for the comments!


----------



## nillacobain

I won these on Ebay. I thought they were a real bargain (37 euro incl.shipping) but they are a *little* bit more damaged that I was expecting. I stopped by fast service cobbler near my home and he replaced the heel tips but he said he can't do nothing for the tears on both heels. I am tempted to dye them to black to cover the scratches ... but I can't really smooth the tears on the heels? Is metallic leather easy to dye? TIA


----------



## robynlee

Hi ladies, I posted before about adding bows to my shoes.. before I attach them, I need a second opinion. Does this look okay? 
My right foot is slightly larger so it stretches out the slingback. I thought the bows would look cute and cover up my heel. (and I swear my ankles aren't that big! haha)


----------



## Speedah

a pic of the back might be helpful but that ribbon is gorgeous with the glittart.


----------



## PANda_USC

ahh..I love bows...it looks great from the photos I'm seeing!


----------



## Speedah

nillacobain said:


> I won these on Ebay. I thought they were a real bargain (37 euro incl.shipping) but they are a *little* bit more damaged that I was expecting. I stopped by fast service cobbler near my home and he replaced the heel tips but he said he can't do nothing for the tears on both heels. I am tempted to dye them to black to cover the scratches ... but I can't really smooth the tears on the heels? Is metallic leather easy to dye? TIA



Woops! I meant to respond to this, *Nilla*!  Probably the easiest thing to do would be for the cobbler to re-cover the heels. If the knicks are smaller they can put filler in and dye it but with the extent of wear on these a new piece of leather would probably be best. 

What metallic are you trying to make them (it's hard to tell from the pics)? I found that the metallic spray dyes that Meltonian Nu-Life has really do come out metallic (I feared the silver would be gray but it's not at all- I used it to touch up a pair of silver shoes).

http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/Meltonian_Nu_Life_Color_Spray_p/1004.htm

Hope that helps.


----------



## Purrrfect

I agree recovering the heels with new leather might be the best route to go - they look like they have had a full life.  Good luck - show us the after pictures.


----------



## nillacobain

Thanks to both Speedah and Purrrfect. I was planning to use nail polish (I think grey nail polish with some sparkle) on them. I live in Italy but I will check my local ironmonger shop to see if they have the spray you recommended me. Thanks


----------



## Barlow

Speedah suggested I post these here, here's the full thread if anyone is interested 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/simply-a-new-life-cl-restoration-523279.html


----------



## Speedah

^^ They turned out great!


----------



## flashy.stems

wow this is such a cool thread! you guys are brave with your DIY projects on louboutins!


----------



## Purrrfect

Amazing projects...I would be so scared to try any of this.  

But it is all fabulous. Congrats, DIY'ers.


----------



## poppyseed

I am totally amazed at all your DYI projects!

I would like to ask if anyone has some experience with crystalising please - I woudl hopefully like to put some crystals on heels of my Yoyo slingbacks (my wedding shoes) and am not sure about the size of the crystals and other equipment I need...?


----------



## aeross

^^ Nerdybirdy decorated her wedding shoes with crystals.


----------



## icecreamom

*hya_been* They look brand new! pretty color... fantastic!


----------



## Speedah

poppyseed said:


> I am totally amazed at all your DYI projects!
> 
> I would like to ask if anyone has some experience with crystalising please - I woudl hopefully like to put some crystals on heels of my Yoyo slingbacks (my wedding shoes) and am not sure about the size of the crystals and other equipment I need...?



http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/a-new-pair-for-melia-hmmm-523760.html


----------



## jancedtif

DIY Divas (and/or Divos ) has anyone had their suede CL successfully, professionally dyed?  And is it possible to dye perforated leather CLs?  Also if any of you have pics, please post them.  TIA!


----------



## Canarybling

I am new to the purse forum and this is possibly the 3rd thread i have read now i am on the scout for some new louboutin's that i can re-design ha ha good job to all of you WOW!


----------



## Speedah

jancedtif said:


> DIY Divas (and/or Divos ) has anyone had their suede CL successfully, professionally dyed?  And is it possible to dye perforated leather CLs?  Also if any of you have pics, please post them.  TIA!



Just saw this, *Jance*! I think the general consensus is that dying suede is definitely not recommended. It can be done but I've found a lot of cobblers will not do it or will do it with the caveat that it may not come out as you had hoped. I'm willing to try some crazy things with my shoes but that is not one of them. 

Also, what do you mean by perforated leather? Do you have a pic? I'd imagine that, as long as it's leather, you should be able to dye it as you would any other leather material- just make sure you mask everything off. HTH


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think Speedah she's talking about those perforated leather flats that CL makes. With the tiny punched holes in them.


----------



## Speedah

Like these?








or these?






I think the first ones would be tough because there's mesh in between the perforations but I don't see why you couldn't do it to the material on the flats.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Speedah* and *Naked*! * Naked *is correct, I'm talking about the perforated leather flats (like the EB ones you posted).  Mine are the bone colored ones.  TIA


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think it could be done. If you're using the Meltonian spray it's very light (does that make sense? lol) so I don't think the texture would be lost.


----------



## jancedtif

^Oh, I'm too afraid to do it myself.  I am going to take them to a cobbler.


----------



## authenticplease

IF one were to change the color of.....say a pair of Simples.....how many ounces of Meltonian spray paint might they need?


----------



## Speedah

*Jance*: Understandable.  What color are you thinking? 

*Authentic*: Only one and you'll still have plenty to spare for touch ups.


----------



## jancedtif

Speedah said:


> *Jance*: Understandable.  What color are you thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> *Authentic*: Only one and you'll still have plenty to spare for touch ups.



I can't get the EB color out of my head ever since I saw *Rilo's* EB suede Declics irl!  _*swoons*!_


Good luck *Authentic*!


----------



## Speedah

Yay! Can't wait to see, *Jance*!


----------



## jancedtif

^Thank you!


----------



## Barlow

Sounds like we have some good DIY results coming up - can't wait!!


----------



## indypup

I have a DIY to share, though they're not quite done yet!

I scored these ballerinas for an absolute STEAL on the *bay a few weeks ago with the intent to DIY.  They were super dirty and the turquoise edging was dingy.  They also have tan soles, so when my project is complete, they'll be sent to the LeatherSpa for some new RED soles.

Before I did anything:






So, first I mink oiled them and applied a little brown shoe polish (the left shoe has one more coat, which is why they are slightly darker).










Next I chose to tackle the dirty edging with black dye.













Now I have to find a decent leather dye to enhance the brown.  And then... I've been toying with the idea of strass-ing them.  Who knows!  I am MORE than pleased with the black edging already.  It looks better than I could have hoped!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Those look great!  What type of black dye did you use for the edging?


----------



## Nereavi

Holly Madison tweeted this

Rhinestoning my dirty Louboutins- a laborious task


----------



## ceseeber

nice job *Indypup*, nothing more rewarding than a fabulous looking pair of shoes at a great price!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Great job, *Indy*! Really tidy and well done. Can't wait to see the next step!


----------



## indypup

*Speedah*-- I used Rit fabric dye.  I just poured a small amount into the cap and used a Q-Tip to apply copious amounts of dye onto the turquoise!  They're dry now and look fantastic.

Thank you so much *ceseeber * and *Jet*!  I'll post pics when I'm done!  I thought about strass but I'm not 100% on that.  I really like the brown/black contrast right now.


----------



## authenticplease

Wow Indypup!  They look wonderful.....I love the black/brown contrast!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Indy *these look so great! I can't wait to see what else you do to them!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Authentic* and *dezynrbaglaydee*!  I will post the update the minute it's finished!


----------



## PANda_USC

*indypup*, wow, I love your DIY!! They look almost brand new!!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Awesome, it looks amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

*indy,* they look great!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Everyone's DIY projects look wonderful!!! A while back I bought a pair of camel patent VPs and I knicked the heel on a barstool!  Any idea for filling in the knick so that the red no longer appears chipped.  They are my UHGs as they are the perfect "nude" for me in the darker camlel patent. TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I used some nail polish on mine. They are patent though. Maybe let the polish dry then pat it gently to take the sheen off.


----------



## ceseeber

*Melia* can work wonders with crystals and Barge cement. She's inspired me and kindly helped me out with some tips to take on my own DIY project. It's not quite complete, I'm still waiting to fill in the voids with the two smallest size crystals...they should be arriving any day now, hopefully. But since I was getting antsy, I decided to share a in progress photos. Introducing originally bronze patent yoyo's from Ebay and approximately 1,6000 Swarovski Dorado crystals ranging in size from 30ss to 12ss (9ss yet to be added)













...thank you *Melia!*


----------



## erinmiyu

those look fabulous, ceseeber!


----------



## MBKitty

Holy Cow CeSeeber!  Those look amazing! You guys are all so brave!  I wish I had the creativity to do what you girls do!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow you are doing a great job on the flats! Love them, they would look SO pretty in strass  

I love the crystal DIY on those shoes too, those will look gorgeous when finished


----------



## LornaLou

These are not my shoes but here is Holly Madison's shoes she was starting to Strass and then the finished photo below. They look gorgeous, she did a great job! I know a smaller photo of the progress pic was posted on the previous page so I am posting again with the completed photo


----------



## peachy pink

LornaLou said:


> These are not my shoes but here is Holly Madison's shoes she was starting to Strass and then the finished photo below. They look gorgeous, she did a great job! I know a smaller photo of the progress pic was posted on the previous page so I am posting again with the completed photo


 Holy moly! those are freakin awsome. looks like heaven in shoes!


----------



## sumnboutme

ceseeber said:


> *Melia* can work wonders with crystals and Barge cement. She's inspired me and kindly helped me out with some tips to take on my own DIY project. It's not quite complete, I'm still waiting to fill in the voids with the two smallest size crystals...they should be arriving any day now, hopefully. But since I was getting antsy, I decided to share a in progress photos. Introducing originally bronze patent yoyo's from Ebay and approximately 1,6000 Swarovski Dorado crystals ranging in size from 30ss to 12ss (9ss yet to be added)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thank you *Melia!*



looks great *cesee*!  i'm waiting for more crystals too...


----------



## LavenderIce

Wow *ceseeber*!  Good job!!!  I love that everyone is strassing it up DIY style!  How long did it take you to do that?

*sumn*--I can't wait to see what you're up to!


----------



## sumnboutme

^experimenting on Miu Mius...I was too afraid to touch my CLs


----------



## savvysgirl

Wow *ceese*, fabulous!! I so badly want to do a DIY strass but i havent got the patience to do it!


----------



## ceseeber

thank you! my 9ss crystals arrived today, after me impatiently whining. They're so tiny it's driving me bonkers.

I like Holly's DIY, at first I was concerned that she was placing the crystals too linear, but it looks great, especially with the heel.


----------



## adeana

I love your DYI strauss *cesee*!  Can't wait to see them finished.  BTW, about how much $ is it in crystals to cover an average pair?


----------



## **shoelover**

awesome job cesee!...patients of saint.. may i ask where you bought your crystals from?

i :salute: all you DIY ladies...


----------



## ceseeber

here's a breakdown of what I'm currently working with

$150     ebay shoe
$14       Barge cement
$28       740 Sw. Crystal 9ss
$5        216 Sw.Crystal 12ss
$8        144 Sw. Crystal 12ss
$18      288 Sw. Crystal 16ss
$10      144 Sw. Crystal 20ss
$12      144 Sw. Crystal 20ss
$52      360 Sw. Crystal 30ss

ebay sellers used: crystalsxpress, macymarci, crystal-wholesale (this took the longest to arrive, ships from Hong Kong), zipperstop, jumpin!jupilee 

if I would do it again I'd not use the 30ss and up the numbers of 20ss, 16ss and 12ss. I know Melia likes the 30ss and believe me they make you progress faster, but compared to the real Strass, it looks like the largest size used is 20ss.......as for time, I think it's about 10 hours max. And my last recomendation would probably be to use a canvas or suede she as the starting point. The Barge cement is ok on patent, but some residue is noticable.

thank you all for the compliments


----------



## adeana

^ Thanks!!


----------



## Boca

I haven't tried doing these type of color change jobs yet but what a great idea. However, my puppy did convert my Prada flats into mules. Horrible job. true:


----------



## **shoelover**

Thanks for the breakdown Cesee!...it's certainly very helpful.


----------



## sara999

beautiful cees!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ceseeber*, they are looking awesome! Thanks for sharing your experience. Ive been thinking of doing this sometime too (inspired by Melia!). What is your experience with the patent? Does it not stick as easily?


----------



## ceseeber

Patent works well too, as I used. I think the key is to use minimal glue (like they tried to teach me in elementary school). For if you use too much is spills over around the edge and a slight residue is noticable. This can easily be picked off with a tweezer and is probable less noticable due to the color palette I used. However if you were to do white with Auroa Borelias (spelling??) than I think it may give a slight yellow tint due to the glue color is excess glue is visible on the edge of the crystal.

So key is, use minimal glue! And spider web like things will occur, but I plan on cleaning that up at the end. The nice thing about patent is the the excess glue can be picked or rubbed off KWIM?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous *Ceseeber*!!!  I love the color.  I'm experimenting on a pair of Kate Spades as I'm too afraid to do a pair of CLs...yet!  Once I find a good cheaper pair you are making me want to go for it!


----------



## ceseeber

LouboutinNerd said:


> Gorgeous *Ceseeber*!!! I love the color. I'm experimenting on a pair of Kate Spades as I'm too afraid to do a pair of CLs...yet! Once I find a good cheaper pair you are making me want to go for it!


 
do it!


----------



## lulabee

Holy mother of pearl *cesee*!! They look amazing!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow *cesee!!* Those look GREAT!


----------



## authenticplease

CeSeeber.....they are stunning!  I can't wait to see modeling shots!


----------



## sumnboutme

i got all my crystals from artbeads.com...they have A LOT of colors and pretty reasonable...plus free shipping!  

progress so far:


----------



## indypup

*Cesee*, those look SO good.  Thanks for that breakdown!  It's very helpful (I'll be strassing something soon too!).

Thank you *rdgldy* and *Lorna*!  Lorna, I don't think I'll be strassing them because they're a little big for me and I've decided that I really love the black/brown contrast as it is.  I'd rather do strass something like a gray Declic or my Petit Rat!


----------



## ceseeber

*Sumn*! those look great! Are you makin a pattern on the heel or is it in the process of getting filled in? Either way I love the color you picked. I'm determined to do one more DIY project with the swarovski volcano crystal in a black heel, similar to yours


----------



## misselizabeth22

Great Job Cesee!!
Those are wicked awesome!!!!!


----------



## indypup

Those look really good so far, *sumn*!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *indy*! i'm only doing the heel so it's not as tedious as *melia's *and *cesee's *projects...

*cesee*, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## IslandSpice

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I used some nail polish on mine. They are patent though. Maybe let the polish dry then pat it gently to take the sheen off.


 
Thanks, Jet! Any suggestion on the red polish color to use?  The chip is on the inside of the heel.


----------



## carlinha

*cesee* - wow, you never fail to amaze me!!!  these look incredible!


----------



## lulabee

*sumn*, lookin' good so far! The red against the black is gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

IslandSpice said:


> Thanks, Jet! Any suggestion on the red polish color to use?  The chip is on the inside of the heel.



Ahhh. On the inside...
check this out. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/matching-red-nail-polish-480721.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/nail-polish-and-louboutins-508248.html


----------



## JetSetGo!

ceseeber said:


> Patent works well too, as I used. I think the key is to use minimal glue (like they tried to teach me in elementary school). For if you use too much is spills over around the edge and a slight residue is noticable. This can easily be picked off with a tweezer and is probable less noticable due to the color palette I used. However if you were to do white with Auroa Borelias (spelling??) than I think it may give a slight yellow tint due to the glue color is excess glue is visible on the edge of the crystal.
> 
> So key is, use minimal glue! And spider web like things will occur, but I plan on cleaning that up at the end. The nice thing about patent is the the excess glue can be picked or rubbed off KWIM?




Thanks so much for your insight! This is very helpful. 

Now if only I could decide which style I'm going to strass... 




sumnboutme said:


> i got all my crystals from artbeads.com...they have A LOT of colors and pretty reasonable...plus free shipping!



So pretty. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## carlinha

*sumn* love the color you picked!


----------



## Speedah

*Cesee* those look amazing!!!

*Sumn*, I love that color combo! Just gorgeous!


----------



## ColdSteel

ceseeber said:


> *Melia* can work wonders with crystals and Barge cement. She's inspired me and kindly helped me out with some tips to take on my own DIY project. It's not quite complete, I'm still waiting to fill in the voids with the two smallest size crystals...they should be arriving any day now, hopefully. But since I was getting antsy, I decided to share a in progress photos. Introducing originally bronze patent yoyo's from Ebay and approximately 1,6000 Swarovski Dorado crystals ranging in size from 30ss to 12ss (9ss yet to be added)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thank you *Melia!*



Wow! You certainly are brave! They look amazing!


----------



## ceseeber

progress picture #2:
front half complete, heel half still needs work


----------



## adeana

They are looking terrific *Cesee*!  How hard is it to cover the little sculpted heel?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow *cesee*, they look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I, too, have taken on a DIY crystal project and am using dorado sizes 12ss, 16ss, and a few 20ss.  I got a pair of bronze satin Picadors for pretty cheap, so it will be a trial and error thing.  lol

BTW, I'm using E6000 glue.  It adheres to satin very well and is easy to work with.  Only thing is you have to open windows and have enough ventilation cuz it smells strong.


----------



## jancedtif

*Cesee* and *Sumn*   I love your strass DIY projects!  I can't wait to see the finished shoes!!!


----------



## ceseeber

oo_let_me_see said:


> Wow *cesee*, they look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I, too, have taken on a DIY crystal project and am using dorado sizes 12ss, 16ss, and a few 20ss. I got a pair of bronze satin Picadors for pretty cheap, so it will be a trial and error thing. lol
> 
> BTW, I'm using E6000 glue. It adheres to satin very well and is easy to work with. Only thing is you have to open windows and have enough ventilation cuz it smells strong.


 
pictures please.....


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Okay girlie, I will do before and after pics.  I have my crystals...am waiting on the shoes.  I have done lots of crystal stuff for years; pens, phones, Dr. Scholl's sandals, and Havaianas flipflops.  So I have practice...I just have never done an expensive shoe like CLs, with the exception of replacing some of Lav's crystals on her Pigalles.  I'M NERVOUS!  lol

Here are examples of my old stuff.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Some more.  This is using E6000 glue and doing 'rows' of crystals.  I won't be doing rows on the Picadors.  I kinda wanna do it like CL does it, but without those crazy 9 and 7ss crystals.  (Too nerve-wracking for me since I tend to be a perfectionist with this stuff.)


----------



## sumnboutme

^*OLMS* is the crystal queen


----------



## jancedtif

OMG *OLMS*!  You do beautiful work!  I can't wait to see how your CLs come out!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*OLMS*, you do beautiful work! What do you think of the hot fix crystals? Harder or easier?


----------



## LavenderIce

E--You have no reason to be nervous!  You're the most experienced crystal artist I have ever known and you made my princess shoes a dream come true.  I can't wait to see how your Picadors come out.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Aww, you're sweet girls!  People used to call me the crystal girl.  I used to put crystals on everything.  lol  But I'm not doing much with it anymore, not for a while.  It was so hard to resist a strass pair of CLs, obviously, but I can't justify the cost...so why not try a pair myself.

Here's a balloon pen and a tiny gold Bianca.    hehe


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Sooo cool *olms!* you are the crystal queen!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

JetSetGo! said:


> *OLMS*, you do beautiful work! What do you think of the hot fix crystals? Harder or easier?



J, the hotfix crystals are much harder for me...and messier.  But others love it.  So I guess it's up to the individual


----------



## adeana

*OLMS* so pretty!  Sorry I noticed I misspelled your name in the celeb thread.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks for your advice, OLMS! I didn't realize they would be messy! I thought it would be the other way around. Good to know.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

hehe adeana, please!  You were so sweet to even mention me!!!

J, maybe give it a try too though.  Cuz maybe it would be better for you.  I find it hard to place the crystals exactly where I want them with the hotfix.  But I have only tried once or twice, long ago.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Do you use a bejeweller pen? or tweezers? 

Or the wax stick?

I know I'm annoying with a million questions!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

No J, I love talking crystals.    I use a tweezer for everything.  I basically squeeze a little glue unto a paper plate and dip the crystals in the glue.  I don't use a lot of glue...just enough to cover the flatback.  Also, have a papertowel handy to get any glue off the tweezers as you move along.

It's longer by hand, but it gets easier as you get used to it.  I used to take an hour to complete a pen.  Now I can do it in 20 minutes.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ since were on this talk .. not quite the same but similar

I use this tool that's a little "sticky" on one size to place small embellishments on my scrapbook pages ... I wonder if it would work for this?! Let me see if I can find what it is.

edit: here it is! http://www.quickutz.com/qk2/viewItem.aspx?ic=IND-QUICKSTIK


----------



## JetSetGo!

So interesting, OLMS! Thanks for sharing your process.
I'm so excited to do this, but I really need to find the right shoes for the project. I wondered about my Nude Clichys originally, but decided I would reaaaallllly like to recreate the Samira Strass, so I think it need to be a Ron Ron.


----------



## sumnboutme

will it look ok if I strass out patent shoes?  or will fabric be a better choice?

oh, and *OLMS*, did you use E6000 to strass out your Havaianas as well?  I'm using gem-tac now and it's not too bad...almost like elmer's glue but it only works on fabric... Thanks!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

J, I'm so excited for you to find a shoe!!!  I know yours would come out so fabulous!!!

I've been looking out for the right shoe for several month.  I gave myself a $300 budget (so in case I mess it up I won't lose too much...lol).  I was looking for satin, laminato, or kid leather.  I think the crystals would adhere to those materials best, if using the E6000.  Also, I prefer to keep similar colored crystals for the background.  For example, if you want to use the Crystal ABs, look for a silver, white, or light-colored shoe.  Anyhow, just tips that you don't have to take at all.  lol


----------



## rdgldy

I am so impressed by the wealth of talent here.
*Cesee*, your shoes are coming along so beautifully.
*OLMS*, I love the dr. scholls, pen and pin!!
I would be terrified to ruin my shoes.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

sumnboutme said:


> will it look ok if I strass out patent shoes?  or will fabric be a better choice?
> 
> oh, and *OLMS*, did you use E6000 to strass out your Havaianas as well?  I'm using gem-tac now and it's not too bad...almost like elmer's glue but it only works on fabric... Thanks!!



I think fabric would be better.  I haven't tried patent ever, so I don't know how it would turn out or look.

Gem-Tac is the only other glue I use.  I used both for the Havaianas and Dr. Scholl's.  I like how E6000 dries better, but the Gem-Tac isn't as potent, it actually isn't potent at all.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ since were on this talk .. not quite the same but similar
> 
> I use this tool that's a little "sticky" on one size to place small embellishments on my scrapbook pages ... I wonder if it would work for this?! Let me see if I can find what it is.
> 
> edit: here it is! http://www.quickutz.com/qk2/viewItem.aspx?ic=IND-QUICKSTIK



Very interesting, naked!  I would be all about anything to make it easier!


----------



## sumnboutme

oo_let_me_see said:


> I think fabric would be better.  I haven't tried patent ever, so I don't know how it would turn out or look.
> 
> Gem-Tac is the only other glue I use.  I used both for the Havaianas and Dr. Scholl's.  I like how E6000 dries better, but the Gem-Tac isn't as potent, it actually isn't potent at all.



thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

*ceseeber*- it looks awesome so far!  Great job!  I can't wait to see the finished product.


*oo_let_me_see*- wow, you're so talented!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies you all are so inspirational!!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

JetSetGo! said:


> Ahhh. On the inside...
> check this out.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/matching-red-nail-polish-480721.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/nail-polish-and-louboutins-508248.html


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## LornaLou

So there is a mixture of adhesive stuff to use like Barge Cement, Gem Tak etc. Which one would be the absolutely best? The most sticky so the crystals wont budge at all? I've been wanting to Strass a CL shoe for a while because I can't afford to buy them so I would like to try it too


----------



## meggyg8r

*Lorna*, are you going to practice on another shoe first?! God I get so nervous about DIY stuff!! LOL


----------



## LornaLou

I've done cel phones and loads of other things before and they turned out ok  I'm a very artsy person so I think I will be ok. I don't even have anything to do it on yet lol I'm hoping to find a steal on ebay sometime. I just wondered which glue was the best, last time for the cel phone and things I used just regular super glue but I don't want to use that on a CL shoe.


----------



## meggyg8r

Oh, that's good practice then!! Yeah, maybe ask a cobbler about which glue would be best to stick to leather?? I would think they would probably know best. Didn't someone in here just DIY Strass? Lav I think? Let me find the thread.. maybe you can ask her what she used!


----------



## LornaLou

Yeah it was a few pages back, she used Barge Cement and it was on canvas or some fabric on the Yo Yo shoe she used. It wasn't leather I don't think. I'm not 100% lol.


----------



## meggyg8r

Here you go, Lorna:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/lavs-louboutin-loves-534406-9.html#post13549515

It was Lav's shoes but oo_let_me_see was actually the one who did the strass-ing. I would maybe PM either one of them??


----------



## meggyg8r

LornaLou said:


> Yeah it was a few pages back, she used Barge Cement and it was on canvas or some fabric on the Yo Yo shoe she used. It wasn't leather I don't think. I'm not 100% lol.



Oh, okay! Nevermind then!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh wow!! How did I miss that thread? Such beautiful shoes! Thanks for that link


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I still say the absolute best glue for adhering the flatbacks to leather or fabric is the E6000.  It dries perfectly.  Just have to be by a window to use it cuz of the strong odor.  Gem-Tac is another (toxic-free, lol) option.


----------



## LornaLou

Oh gosh I can't stand odours, I'm super sensitive to them. Even deodorant or perfume, makes me feel sick. So Gem Tac is completely odourless?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Gem-Tac is almost odor free


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  I will use that when I do it


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Cool, can't wait to see what you do!!!


----------



## LornaLou

It might be a while yet. I haven't even found the perfect shoe, I'm still searching  I'm looking out for a YoYo


----------



## meggyg8r

I love Yoyos.. probably my favorite classic style of shoe! I'm always on the lookout for them too! There's a pair of Yoyo strass on Bonanzle right now and thank god they are not my size or I might have bought them at $1400!!


----------



## LornaLou

meggyg8r said:


> I love Yoyos.. probably my favorite classic style of shoe! I'm always on the lookout for them too! There's a pair of Yoyo strass on Bonanzle right now and thank god they are not my size or I might have bought them at $1400!!



I saw those, they are gorgeous! Not my size either though and way out of my price range lol! I have to make do with trying to make my own strass haha.


----------



## meggyg8r

Yeah! Thank god they are a full size too big for me. I might have been tempted to make .5 size up or down work but not a full size. Phew. $1400 is way out of my price range too, but for those shoes... !!! I would love to take on a DIY strass project if I found some cheap Yoyos. I hope you find your shoes so you can do it so you can let me know how it goes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> I love Yoyos.. probably my favorite classic style of shoe! I'm always on the lookout for them too! There's a pair of Yoyo strass on Bonanzle right now and thank god they are not my size or I might have bought them at $1400!!


 
I own those 

I always wonder if that seller has two pairs or if she never took those down after I bought them from her on ebay..


----------



## meggyg8r

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I own those
> 
> I always wonder if that seller has two pairs or if she never took those down after I bought them from her on ebay..



I know. And I am extremely jealous. 

I wonder that too now! Interesting..


----------



## noah8077

I always figured the seller forgot.


----------



## LornaLou

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I own those
> 
> I always wonder if that seller has two pairs or if she never took those down after I bought them from her on ebay..



Oh wow I am glad they got a new home  I'm sure they look amazing on


----------



## Mininana

I have a quick question. Has anyone attempted using meltonian spray on patent leather? I have a pair of black VPs I'd love to "paint" nude. Is this even possible? or is the general rule go darker and not lighter?


Is there any other option for patent leather?


thanks!!


xoxo

PS: those who used nail polish, did u find it chipped? I'm too scared of using NP to my expensive shoes!!


----------



## CatNZ

Looks like Meltonian nu-life colour spray can be used on leathers and vinvyls... so I don't see why it won't work on patent.

I've got a pair of silver specchio Rolando that's rubbing off colour at the edges/sides, so I'm pretty keen to get my hands on some Meltonian spray myself


----------



## lolitablue

Mininana said:


> I have a quick question. Has anyone attempted using meltonian spray on patent leather? I have a pair of black VPs I'd love to "paint" nude. Is this even possible? or is the general rule go darker and not lighter?
> 
> 
> Is there any other option for patent leather?
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> xoxo
> 
> PS: those who used nail polish, did u find it chipped? I'm too scared of using NP to my expensive shoes!!


 
Wow, great question! I am clueless. Hopefully somebody else would chime in!!


----------



## sxcruz22

ceseeber said:


> *Melia* can work wonders with crystals and Barge cement. She's inspired me and kindly helped me out with some tips to take on my own DIY project. It's not quite complete, I'm still waiting to fill in the voids with the two smallest size crystals...they should be arriving any day now, hopefully. But since I was getting antsy, I decided to share a in progress photos. Introducing originally bronze patent yoyo's from Ebay and approximately 1,6000 Swarovski Dorado crystals ranging in size from 30ss to 12ss (9ss yet to be added)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...thank you *Melia!*



omg those are amazing!  I want a pair of alfreds like that now.  But they are only doing the louis.  Its ok i think they told me it was about 3k  for the swarovski louis.  There's always next season to see what they will do.


----------



## Butterfly*

oo_let_me_see said:


> Some more.  This is using E6000 glue and doing 'rows' of crystals.  I won't be doing rows on the Picadors.  I kinda wanna do it like CL does it, but without those crazy 9 and 7ss crystals.  (Too nerve-wracking for me since I tend to be a perfectionist with this stuff.)


E2, You are so good!! But of course I'm not surprised!   Our crystal queen!  Can't wait to see your strass magic on some CLs...I know they will look fabulous!


----------



## Butterfly*

*ceseeber * - Wow, those are lovely!!


----------



## Speedah

Mininana said:


> I have a quick question. Has anyone attempted using meltonian spray on patent leather? I have a pair of black VPs I'd love to "paint" nude. Is this even possible? or is the general rule go darker and not lighter?
> 
> 
> Is there any other option for patent leather?
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> xoxo
> 
> PS: those who used nail polish, did u find it chipped? I'm too scared of using NP to my expensive shoes!!




I don't have any experience with the nail polish so maybe somebody else can comment on that but I don't think it's recommended to dye patent yourself. The Meltonian works great on nappa leather (but even then it's prone to scuffing and needs touch ups). I believe someone tried use it on patent and it didn't work like you would think it would. Definitely talk to a cobbler before attempting anything like that.

General rule of thumb for coloring is to go light to dark because the tone underneath can alter the color (especially if it's really dark like black). 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Butterfly*

^ I wonder if there is a sort of primer that can be used? 

But then again I'm sure it isn't a good idea to spray layer upon layer of paint on leather!


----------



## Speedah

^^ I bet there is. I haven't been daring enough to try but I think the main thing you would need to do is remove the sheen in order for the spray dye to hold.


----------



## JetSetGo!

It sounds like a bad idea to me to dye/paint Patent. I would definitely talk to a cobbler first and find out what the specific challenges are.


----------



## Butterfly*

I'd be too scared to paint _patent_ since it is not very porous...but I wonder if there is a primer that would work on leather in terms of going from _dark to light _(in general)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Butterfly* said:


> I'd be too scared to paint _patent_ since it is not very porous...but I wonder if there is a primer that would work on leather in terms of going from _dark to light _(in general)


 
It's like hair color ... You really can't do dark to light without removing the old color first ... and even then the results arn't always what you want.


----------



## Butterfly*

^Haha, you're thinking in terms of hair color and I was thinking in terms of interior wall color.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ hehehhe well I guess we talk about what we know!


----------



## Mininana

Thank you so much ladies!! I guess my black patent VPs will stay.. well BLACK. LOL. 


I've also come across a super good deal from a friend for her grey simples.. they are patent and I already own a pair but was also wondering if I should use meltonian spray to play around with them and have some variety!


So I guess this spray is more about "painting" and "repainting" every now and then?


Maybe I will give it a go on cheaper shoes and see if I try on my CLs later!! thank you all so much xoxo!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

So, I'm really excited. I'm bidding on a pair of CL's that I intend to use for a DIY project, I don't want to say exactly what I'm doing but for a little hint, it involves :sunnies *SPARKLE* :sunnies

I'll keep you updated!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Hey Ladies! I was able to locate a pair of Mount Street sandals in pink though I really wanted them in black...does anyone think the petals can be dyed black? I'm sure the satin shoe itself can be dyed for sure.  Here is a pic borrowed from google images for reference.  Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

I love this thread and was inspired by a recent Ebay auction(metallic Simples that were all smeared and smudgy).......it got me to thinking......that maybe these were crying out for a color change!


----------



## authenticplease

Introducing my Sapphire Blue Simples......I missed out on the blue python Simples at Barneys and nothing in my size has popped up on the "Bay.....so I decided to DIY!


----------



## YaYa3

gorgeous, *authentic!!*  i'm very impressed.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice! They look awesome! great job!


----------



## ceseeber

nice job *Authentic!*...it's a great color and lookin' good!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

They look lovely, *Authenticplease*   I love the blue!


----------



## sumnboutme

great job *authentic*!


----------



## Butterfly*

Awesome, *Authentic*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous job, *Authentic*! I am loving the Blue!
Those look like Ron Rons to me, no?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Wow *authentic*those turned out awesome!!


----------



## authenticplease

YaYa, CeeSee, Naked, LouboutinLawyer, Sumn, Butterfly, Jet, BlondeBarbie  Thanks, ladies!  They were so much fun to do!

Jet-They did not come with a box and my Tortoise RonRons are higher but I will have to compare them.  Just too lazy and warm cuddled on the sofa to do it right now


----------



## ColdSteel

What a fabulous blue! Great job!


----------



## regeens

OMG! a*uthentic*! You just inspired me to DIY my metallic new simples instead of selling them. Your simples turned out beautiful! Thank you!!!!! 



authenticplease said:


> I love this thread and was inspired by a recent Ebay auction(metallic Simples that were all smeared and smudgy).......it got me to thinking......that maybe these were crying out for a color change!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

They look amazing, *authentic*!!!  The blue really pops and the paint job looks pro!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

So I received the Picadors that I will be attempting to strass .  They are a different color than I thought.  I was expecting a bronze satin, but the color is a true cooper and actually, the color on the box is Cooper.  So instead of using Dorado, I ordered Swarovski Cooper crystals, which is a better match.  I love the Picadors!!!  And they were only $250 NIB.  My crystals come tomorrow so I will have some progress pictures this weekend.  Here are the 'before' pics


----------



## louboutinlawyer

oo_let_me_see said:


> So I received the Picadors that I will be attempting to strass .  They are a different color than I thought.  I was expecting a bronze satin, but the color is a true cooper and actually, the color on the box is Cooper.  So instead of using Dorado, I ordered Swarovski Cooper crystals, which is a better match.  I love the Picadors!!!  And they were only $250 NIB.  My crystals come tomorrow so I will have some progress pictures this weekend.  Here are the 'before' pics




I saw these on ebay and thought DIY! Can't wait to see how they turn out!!


----------



## Butterfly*

OMG! I can't wait to see, *E*!  I think the coppers will look perfect. Do you think using additional yet similar colors will help give more depth? Would it look too cartoon-y?


----------



## regeens

Excited to see how the Picadors turn out!!!!

Also, I went back a few pages and this was mentioned in passing: I can Swarovski-ise metallic leather too right?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*authentic*, WOW!!!     your new *BLUE Simples* turned out amazing!!!  sooo beautiful!

*OLMS*, can't wait to see your strassed-out Picadors!


----------



## Speedah

Love the Ron Rons, *Authentic*!!! (I believe they're 85s) I love that electric blue of the Meltonian! 

Can't wait to see the strass, *OLMS*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks girls.  *E2*, you are probably right cutie pie, but I'm not ready to experiment just yet.  Maybe my second pair.    lol

regreens, YAY!  I think metallic leather would work great.


----------



## flashy.stems

wow authentic, great job! great choice in colour. they look superb!


----------



## regeens

oo_let_me_see said:


> regreens, YAY! I think metallic leather would work great.


 
Thanks *olms*!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

oo_let_me_see said:


> So I received the Picadors that I will be attempting to strass .  They are a different color than I thought.  I was expecting a bronze satin, but the color is a true cooper and actually, the color on the box is Cooper.  So instead of using Dorado, I ordered Swarovski Cooper crystals, which is a better match.  I love the Picadors!!!  And they were only $250 NIB.  My crystals come tomorrow so I will have some progress pictures this weekend.  Here are the 'before' pics



can't wait for this one!   

ps - i like the cathedral bottom too


----------



## LornaLou

Whoa those blue ones are great! You did a fantastic job on them!


----------



## xboobielicousx

wow authentic! those came out really awesome!!! the blue just pops against that red...great job!


----------



## YaYa3

*E,* can't wait to see your DIY project.  i love the color of the picadors and the color of the crystals you chose.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*authentic* - your simples look fab!!!  love the color

*olms* - can't wait to see your diy strass!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Ya'll are the best!  Thanks Regreens, OLMS, Coldsteel, Kuromi, Speedah, Flashy, LornaLou, XBX, Moshi  ....I want to DIY something else now!

Regreens- You should totally 'update' your NS....I can't wait to see!

Speedah & Jet- LH RonRons they are  OOPSIE!   I love them and the LH makes them much more wearable for lots of walking than my other RonRons!

OLMS- I am so excited for your Strass Project!  The color is amazing, I can not wait to see them....take lots of photos so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## crazzee_shopper

These DIY are absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## heat97

authentic they look great!!!!!

ooo let me see = i cant wait to see!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks girls!!!  The project is underway...and now I understand why CL charges so much for anything strass.  I've been working on this for 3.5 hours and have only completed half of the front of one shoe!!!  Oh and I'll be needing to order a LOT more crystals than I did!!!  lol  But so far so good.  Oh yeah, do you girls think I should do the heel on these or the straps or go for the gusto and do the heel AND the straps???


----------



## indypup

OH MY GOD!   Those look amazing!

Strass it all... heel and strap included.  Oh lord, why have I not thought to strass a Picador?!


----------



## YaYa3

*olms,* i can't BELIEVE how gorgeous they look already!  i'm SOOOOOO impressed.  i'd definitely do the heel and the straps.  they will be absolutely incredible when you're finished.  keep posting pics, PLEASE.  beautiful work!


----------



## mimi14

All the DIY projects are amazing. Especially love the colour of your Picadors OLMS. I would second what indypup said and do the entire shoe! 

I feel like I should get a pair of cheap Louboutin shoes just to DIY and play with.


----------



## jancedtif

*Authentic* you did an outstanding job on your Simples (or RonRons).  I want to do a DIY job, but I'm so:s 

*OLMS* I'm dying.   I'm literally dying here!  I can't wait to see your finished Picadors!  I'd do both the heel and strap, if I could do strass.


----------



## ColdSteel

My gosh! those are gorgeous!


----------



## authenticplease

OLMS!  Wow is all I can say.....they are soooooo stunning!  I know it is ALOT of work but everything has come together so incredibly well......I can't wait to see the finished project

Jance- Thanks so much:O)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow *OLMS* you are doing a great job! I can't wait to see the finish!

(and yes .. you need to strass it all!!)


----------



## rdgldy

*olms,* they are really stunning.


----------



## LavenderIce

*authentic*--Your blues look beautiful!  Great job missy!

*E*--I had no doubt your Picadors would be beauties!  I cannot wait to see the finished product.  Maybe you should sit through Twilight to make the time go by faster when you work on them.


----------



## surlygirl

*authentic *- amazing color on the simples! you did a great job!

*olms *- can't wait to see the finished product! love, love, love that copper color and the crystals look gorgeous!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OLMS- those are INCREDIBLE!!!!!

(and i vote for you to do the heel and straps, too...)


----------



## Evenstar

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks girls!!!  The project is underway...and now I understand why CL charges so much for anything strass.  I've been working on this for 3.5 hours and have only completed half of the front of one shoe!!!  Oh and I'll be needing to order a LOT more crystals than I did!!!  lol  But so far so good.  Oh yeah, do you girls think I should do the heel on these or the straps or go for the gusto and do the heel AND the straps???


 
oooohhh.. these look gorgeous!!!!!  They actually look quite good just with the front bit covered but if you do the strap and heel as well, I think it will look even better - go for the whole bling, I say! Hmmm... your post is inspiring me to do something similar - can I ask what type of glue you use and is it better to get a satin background, rather than leather for adherence? Also, did you use the same or different size crystals? Sorry for all the questions 

BTW, I love everyone's DIY - lots of talent here; well done everyone!


----------



## regeens

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks girls!!! The project is underway...and now I understand why CL charges so much for anything strass. I've been working on this for 3.5 hours and have only completed half of the front of one shoe!!! Oh and I'll be needing to order a LOT more crystals than I did!!! lol But so far so good. Oh yeah, do you girls think I should do the heel on these or the straps or go for the gusto and do the heel AND the straps???


 
Oh wow *OLMS*.  It looks great already!  I think you should go all the way and do the straps and the heels. Keep us posted.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Another vote for all the way, OLMS! You are doing an amazing job. They are gorgeous already!


----------



## **shoelover**

oo_let_me_see great job! love the colour! can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## **shoelover**

I have a question for you DIY ladies...

What style of shoe would be suitable to strass?  for ex declic..pigalle..picadors etc . TIA


----------



## meggyg8r

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks girls!!!  The project is underway...and now I understand why CL charges so much for anything strass.  I've been working on this for 3.5 hours and have only completed half of the front of one shoe!!!  Oh and I'll be needing to order a LOT more crystals than I did!!!  lol  But so far so good.  Oh yeah, do you girls think I should do the heel on these or the straps or go for the gusto and do the heel AND the straps???



They look AMAZING so far!! The colors are perfect together!! It will so be worth the time and effort when all is said and done. I can't wait to see the completed project!

That being said, I would go for it and strass the whole shoe!! Or, what you could do is strass the heel OR strap first, whichever you are more sure you want to strass, and see how it looks with just that done. If you love it that way, keep it, otherwise, strass the other part too! And of course we'll be here to help when you upload pics


----------



## icecreamom

*OLMS* They are looking perfect! Gorgeoooous


----------



## pwecious_323

Oh WOW it looks amazing. Do the whole shoes! Plz post n give us girls on the details on how u did the shoes. What size crystals n what kind of glue. Did u use tweezer to put each bling on. I want to start my own diy but don't know how or what products to use.


----------



## gheaden

authenticplease said:


> Introducing my Sapphire Blue Simples......I missed out on the blue python Simples at Barneys and nothing in my size has popped up on the "Bay.....so I decided to DIY!



Great job!!! What color blue is that?


----------



## authenticplease

Lav, Gheaden and Surly!


Gheaden-It is a Sapphire blue by Meltonian....purchased from Shoetreemarketplace.com


----------



## savvysgirl

Love the new Rons *authentic*. Good job!


----------



## ceseeber

*OLMS*, they look fantastic!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*OLMS*, they're coming along beautifully!    i say Strass out the whole thing!


----------



## Butterfly*

oo_let_me_see said:


> now I understand why CL charges so much for anything strass.  I've been working on this for 3.5 hours and have only completed half of the front of one shoe!!!  Oh yeah, do you girls think I should do the heel on these or the straps or go for the gusto and do the heel AND the straps???


 They look awesome, *E*! Yep, go for the gusto, baby! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## gheaden

authenticplease said:


> Lav, Gheaden and Surly!
> 
> 
> Gheaden-It is a Sapphire blue by Meltonian....purchased from Shoetreemarketplace.com




Thank you!


----------



## shopalot

WOW! I love everyones DIY projects, they all turned out amazing!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

So i just finished going through this entire thread. 
And everytime i saw a new DIY end result here i just kept on  and  and  

My favourites were Speedah's, moo_choos, nerdybirdy1982's, hya_been's and authenticplease's projects. 

Nerdybirdy1982, i am definitely going to try out nailpolish on one of my black patent CL mary jane sock shoes. I've searched high and low for a rec on dying patent with no success. So nailpolish here i come  I am thinking purple or barbie pink at the moment


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you so much *indypup*, *YaYa*, *mimi14*, *jancedtif*, *ColdSteel*, *authentic*, *naked*, *rdgldy*, *Lav*, *surly*, *louboutinlawyer*, *Evenstar*, *regeens*, *Jet*, ***shoelover***, *meggy*, *icecreamom*, *pwecious*, *cesee*, *kuromi*, *E2*, *shopalot*, and *B_Babe*.

*mimi14*, I would encourage everyone to try a DIY project!  

*Lav*, I wish New Moon was out on video too, that would make the project go faster 

*Evenstar *and *pwecious*, I&#8217;m using E6000 glue on these.  Or you can go with Gem-Tac.  I think either satin or leather would work fine.  (I&#8217;m going to try a leather pair next.)  I am using 12ss, 16ss, and 20ss crystals.  I used only a half gross (72 crystals) of the 20ss for each shoe.  I placed the 20ss all around the shoes first and then filled in the rest with 12ss and 16ss.  I know CL uses 9ss and even 7ss crystals, but I&#8217;m not that patient.  I&#8217;m using tweezers and those sizes are REALLY small.  lol

***shoelover***, I think a lot of different styles would work, including Declics and Pigalles.  Of course, I was looking for something that seemed quite simple to strass.  But mostly, I wanted something under $300 and something in satin, kid, or laminato.

Thank you for all your input.  I think you girls are right to bling it all up.  I&#8217;m going to do what *meggy* suggested and do the heel first and go from there.    I'll get around to the strap, but it may take forever.  LMBO!


----------



## lulabee

Wow just wow *E*, they look amazing! I vote for the whole way too!


----------



## Speedah

Brasilian_Babe said:


> So i just finished going through this entire thread.
> And everytime i saw a new DIY end result here i just kept on  and  and
> 
> My favourites were Speedah's, moo_choos, nerdybirdy1982's, hya_been's and authenticplease's projects.
> 
> Nerdybirdy1982, i am definitely going to try out nailpolish on one of my black patent CL mary jane sock shoes. I've searched high and low for a rec on dying patent with no success. So nailpolish here i come  I am thinking purple or barbie pink at the moment



Thanks! Can't wait to see what DIY you come up with!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks Debbi.  

Okay, so one shoe is done.  I decided not to do the straps right now.  I don't want to spend the extra time and money...lol.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Modeling pics:


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Next pictures will be the completed project


----------



## YaYa3

they look FABULOUS, and i think not doing the strap is a good idea!  they're perfect just the way they are and so, so, so GORGEOUS!  you did an awesome job!


----------



## meggyg8r

OMG! They look gorgeous with the heel done!! I don't think the strap even needs strassing!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

BTW, I totally need to learn how to strass things.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*OLMS*, they look totally awesome! Can't wait for your final pix!!!!


----------



## regeens

So....inspired by *authentic*'s laminato-to-sapphire blue transformation, I went to several cobblers here in Sydney trying to get intel on where to buy Meltonian spray.  Ofcourse, they all don't have that (one said, they are no longer produced....ahmmm right!) and each one said they do not advice spraying my New Simples laminato with anything.  Apparently, it "won't take".  

I literally showed one cobbler *authentic*'s photos from my phone, and he said "she is not a cobbler and you believe her?".  ROFL.  I said, "I believe what I see, and I see laminato that was sprayed with a Meltonian spray that is apparently no longer produced, and a shoe that is now sapphire blue".  He huffed and puffed and blew the house down.  In other words, all of them said, it ain't possible.

Sigh, I guess I'll just order Meltonian off ebay and show each of the cobblers what we TPF girls can do eh?


----------



## regeens

oo_let_me_see said:


> Next pictures will be the completed project


 
I can't wait *OLMS*!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*OLMS*  Your DIY Strass looks AMAZING!!! I can't wait to seee the final result!! Oh, and I think the strap looks great as is!


----------



## authenticplease

Thanks Savvy!

Brasilian Babe- The DIY project are so much fun!  ARe you feeling inspired yet?

OLMS!!! They are stunning!  I love them just that way.....toe and heel only!  So amazing!

Regreens-  That is hysterical!  Maybe we should start a tPF advisory committee to cobblers.....think there is any $$ in consulting....at least enough to get us out of Poorsville?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*OLMS* that looks great!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*OLMS*- FABULOUS!! Cannot wait to see the finished product! I want to do a DIY sooo badly...love love LOVE them!


----------



## glitterglo

OMG I have missed all your lovely projects!!  Authentic, I love the color of your simples now!  Amazing!  Great job!

OLMS, your picadors look like they were professionally blinged.  I'm in awe - gorgeous!

Ceese, I coincidentally have an identical pair of bronze yoyos and I'm soooo tempted to attempt strassing (is that a verb?  lol) But I'm not very crafty or patient, so I fear I'd just make a huge hot mess.  Maybe I'll get brave....


----------



## Luv n bags

Thats a great job on your Pigalles


----------



## CCKL

very nice, OLMS   I wish I had the patience and talent for a DIY strass project


----------



## LornaLou

Wow they are stunning!! I can't wait to see the finished shoes


----------



## LavenderIce

*E*--your copper picadors are beautiful!  i never had any doubt of your strassing skills.  i don't think you need to strass the straps, they are just fine as they are.


----------



## Butterfly*

*E* - Oh my gosh, they look amazingly fantastic!    


...Now on to the next shoe... ush: j/k hehe


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks Debbi.
> 
> Okay, so one shoe is done.  I decided not to do the straps right now.  I don't want to spend the extra time and money...lol.



I am totally speechless!!!  It looks amazing. Actually amazing is an understatement. I'll need a few days to come up with the appropriate adjective for it  Can i ask how long it took just to do the one shoe?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

By the way, at this rate i think i may end up with brain damage from all the  i get to do whenever i see a new completed DIY project here.


----------



## CatNZ

regeens said:


> So....inspired by *authentic*'s laminato-to-sapphire blue transformation, I went to several cobblers here in Sydney trying to get intel on where to buy Meltonian spray.  Ofcourse, they all don't have that (one said, they are no longer produced....ahmmm right!) and each one said they do not advice spraying my New Simples laminato with anything.  Apparently, it "won't take".
> 
> I literally showed one cobbler *authentic*'s photos from my phone, and he said "she is not a cobbler and you believe her?".  ROFL.  I said, "I believe what I see, and I see laminato that was sprayed with a Meltonian spray that is apparently no longer produced, and a shoe that is now sapphire blue".  He huffed and puffed and blew the house down.  In other words, all of them said, it ain't possible.
> 
> Sigh, I guess I'll just order Meltonian off ebay and show each of the cobblers what we TPF girls can do eh?



*regeens*!  I feel your pain about hunting for Meltonian spray... I don't think there's a distributor in southern hemisphere?

anyway, I've found an Aussie brand that could be a good alternative - Waproo its called... and they have quite a good range of products for re-colouring too!  the website's http://www.waproo.com.au

at least it's a local product worth considering  and perhaps you can email them for some actual helpful advice!


----------



## regeens

Thanks* Cat*!  Yeah, the cobblers I went to all use Waproo.  Unfortunately, Waproo only has black, navy blue, light brown and dark brown leather dyes.  So a bit limited. Awwww.


----------



## CatNZ

awww pooey   I guess Waproo doesnt make fun colours because of a smaller market.  that really sucks... why is it we never get cool stuff?! 

I've seen Meltonian spray on ebay, fingers crossed you'll be able to find a seller who's willing to ship aerosol at a reasonable cost


----------



## lulabee

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks Debbi.
> 
> Okay, so one shoe is done. I decided not to do the straps right now. I don't want to spend the extra time and money...lol.


 Gorgeous!!! You are the Strassing Queen!


----------



## xboobielicousx

OLMS - great job!  can't wait to see the finished product...

after seeing everyone's pics, I am so inspired to start my own DIY strass project...now, i just need to hunt for a good deal on a satin pair ...


----------



## lolitablue

OMG, strassing should be a verb and we should have an exclusive thread for that kind of projects!!!! *OLMS*, that is an awesome job.  I cannot wait to see more!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Where is *Melia*?, she started the strassing craze and since then has never returned back...she was the pioneer of strassation


----------



## vuittonamour

i would love to learn how to do this. the only experience i have with strassing something was a silver border by the front screen on my old old phone. i did a good job with tiny tiny crystals, but it took forever. and i scared myself a few times, and that was just on a phone, i don't think i'm brave enough to try with a pair of CLs! i'm pretty sure i want to strass the heel of my wedding shoe.


----------



## ceseeber

vuittonamour said:


> i would love to learn how to do this. the only experience i have with strassing something was a silver border by the front screen on my old old phone. i did a good job with tiny tiny crystals, but it took forever. and i scared myself a few times, and that was just on a phone, i don't think i'm brave enough to try with a pair of CLs! i'm pretty sure i want to strass the heel of my wedding shoe. xxx not allowed


 
It's really easy to do it yourself especially if you work with larger crystal sizes. If you have and questions, feel free to ask, I'll gladly help out...


----------



## lolitablue

ceseeber said:


> It's really easy to do it yourself especially if you work with larger crystal sizes. If you have and questions, feel free to ask, I'll gladly help out...


 
I know that I will be asking lots of questions, pretty soon!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*OLMS*, they look amazing!!!


----------



## sakura

*OLMS*, you did an amazing job with the Picadors!   I agree with leaving the strap as is.


----------



## dancer1

authenticplease said:


> Introducing my Sapphire Blue Simples......I missed out on the blue python Simples at Barneys and nothing in my size has popped up on the "Bay.....so I decided to DIY!



Authentic,
Great DIY project.


----------



## flashy.stems

i wish i was creative/artsy/BRAVE like you ladies


----------



## vuittonamour

sumnboutme said:


> i got all my crystals from artbeads.com...they have A LOT of colors and pretty reasonable...plus free shipping!
> 
> progress so far:


 
pretty sure i want to do this to my wedding shoes. white satin with clear crystals. i may just leave it like that. not sure about strassing the whole heel yet. i guess i should research some designs and see what i like best


----------



## icecreamom

*OLMS* What a gorgeous job, very professional and neat! I love them!! You are very gifted


----------



## DC-Cutie

does anyone have a DIY Strass photo or video?  I'm thinking of taking the plunge, but need more help.

Thanks


----------



## meaghan<3

I've taken the plunge and have started my very own strass project after seeing such wonderful results from the ladies here!

I purchased a pair of Louboutins from a wonderful seller for a great price!  










Then I purchased my crystals and glue (E6000) from Artbeads.com....
the type is  Crystal AB  in sizes ss07, ss09, ss12, ss16, and ss20

And on my first night working this is what I got done...











not so hot.... which made me a bit nervous.. but I kept going!


----------



## pwecious_323

^wow..congrats and it looks great!! keep on going! we can't see the end product with the BLING!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*Meaghan* Your strass project looks great so far!  I'm sure they will look amazing when they're done! Great silhouette for strass, Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## meaghan<3

Night two..











Night Three...


























I figured that I would document the journey as I complete more and more!  I hope that is okay to post here!  I didn't want to start a new thread as I know that there have been disputes!  But I look forward to getting more done!  It is SO very time consuming!!  Huge congratulations to the girls that have accomplished an entire strass pair already!  It's alot of hard work!


----------



## meaghan<3

thanks twiggy and pwecious!!  I look forward to finishing them!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*meaghan* - I don't think they look bad at all!  They are looking just fabulous!  I'm waiting for a pair like that to pop up on the bay so I can do it as well.  Keep posting pics - I love to see the process!


----------



## lulabee

meaghan, as I said before they look so beautiful! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## sumnboutme

great job *meaghan*!!  can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## DesigningStyle

Amazing job on your shoes meaghan!  Wow!  Professional results.

Can I ask a question?  Please don't take this as rude, but in your avatar are those your feet and if they are, are the shoes too small for you?  Is that how the shoes are supposed to look?  They look so uncomfortable.


----------



## meaghan<3

thanks for the encouragement, *LouboutinNerd*!  I will definitely keep updating!  When I saw these pop up, I pounced!  Plus, the strassing project is so relaxing and it's been keeping me busy so I'm not buying as many shoes as I see revealed here...or at least I'm trying! 


Thank you, *Lula* and *sumn*!  I can't wait to finish them too!

*Designingstyle*...Thanks for your compliments on the strass project. It's very sweet of you!  The Maggies, in my avatar, aren't complete toe squishers, but I was leaning over towards the front to take the picture and my feet were slipping forward!  I just have no idea how all of the other girls take such fantastic pictures of their shoes!  My DBF just rolls his eyes when I ask for help!  I actually find the Maggies to be really comfortable.  Thanks for asking though...no offense taken!


----------



## PyAri

*meaghan *thank you so much for sharing! After seeing your pics in the other thread, I was eager to see bigger pics to admire the detailing of your crystals.  Can't wait to see the finished project, it is looking fab already!


----------



## lolitablue

Loving the project, meaghan~~ Cannot wait to see the final work~!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow they look fantastic!! You are doing an amazing job, you should be so proud


----------



## authenticplease

Meaghan!  You are doing such an amazing job.....they look fabulous!  I can't wait to see a finished shoe  and modeling pics of these beauties.


----------



## indypup

*Meaghan*, they are really looking good!  IMO that was a great choice of shoe to strass.


----------



## JetSetGo!

meaghan<3 said:


> Night two..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Three...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that I would document the journey as I complete more and more!  I hope that is okay to post here!  I didn't want to start a new thread as I know that there have been disputes!  But I look forward to getting more done!  It is SO very time consuming!!  Huge congratulations to the girls that have accomplished an entire strass pair already!  It's alot of hard work!



They are amazing! What an incredible transformation! I love the Yoyo 110 so much. You picked a fabulous shoe to DIY.


----------



## Vodkaine

Astonishing ! *__*


----------



## daisy2418

*Meaghan*--I think they look gorgeous so far!!  Can't wait to see them finished!!!


----------



## Speedah

They look great, *Meaghan*!!!  Can't wait to see them when they're done!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*meaghan*, your Strass is coming along beautifully!    can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## vuittonamour

meaghan i love them so farrr!! i want a pair like thattt to DIY!!!


----------



## CCKL

*meaghan *- can't wait to see when you finish the project!!!  Looking superb so far


----------



## PANda_USC

*meaghan*, your DIY strass looks amazing already!!!! And to hear that DIYing it is therapeutic and relaxing?! You're doing a great job hun! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## meggyg8r

*meaghan*, these would be perfect wedding shoes (among other occasions but that's the first that comes to mind!) I absolutely adore the Yoyo style and would love to find a pair I could try DIY strass on. They are amazingly gorgeous already! I can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

those  look fantastic so far *meaghan*!  

can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## meggyg8r

Where do you ladies get your crystals from? I have seen some on eBay but I don't know if they are the right type for this sort of thing. I'm highly starting to consider it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!! You guys have a lot of patience!

I use to bling out everyones Sidekicks (when it was popular)and that told some steady hands and determination but in the end it was worth it.

I don't think I am ready to start on one yet, but I will post if I do. 

For those of you in Houston, High Fashion Fabrics have every size and color stones you could possibly want! I use to live in that store!!


----------



## Nico3327

*Meaghan*, those look great so far!  It really is amazing what those crystals can do.  The picture of the plain shoes just looked so "blah" to me, but then you put the one you have started on next to the plain one and they just popped - they look brand new and gorgeous!!  Big ups to you for having the patience to do this - I can't wait to see the finished product.

*Melia* has started a revolution of strassing tPFers!!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*meaghan* Gorgeous! Beautiful Job... I can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## xboobielicousx

wow meaghan! those look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what a huge difference in 3 nights.


----------



## roussel

meaghan those look amazing! like it came straight from the boutique.  what color crystals did you pick btw? and may i know how many you think you'll need to complete this project?  what do you think of the e6000 glue?  is it easy to work with?  i think you picked the best shoe to DIY.  i can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## sumnboutme

meggyg8r said:


> Where do you ladies get your crystals from? I have seen some on eBay but I don't know if they are the right type for this sort of thing. I'm highly starting to consider it!




artbeads.com - Swarovski flatbacks


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks Debbie! I have a feeling I'm going to become obsessed with finding a pair to strass now...


----------



## sumnboutme

meggyg8r said:


> Thanks Debbie! I have a feeling I'm going to become obsessed with finding a pair to strass now...



i was for a bit...then i got lazy


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> i was for a bit...then i got lazy


 
Haha! Well, I know this will be pretty much the only way I ever get strass so if I really want a pair, I'm gonna have to make them myself!


----------



## LavenderIce

*meaghan*--Your Yoyos are looking wonderful!  Keep it up!  I'm looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## sumnboutme

meggyg8r said:


> Haha! Well, I know this will be pretty much the only way I ever get strass so if I really want a pair, I'm gonna have to make them myself!



it's def worth it though...i tried on the yoyo strass at Robertson and it made me a strass convert but i don't think i can EVER fork over $3k for shoes... that's just ME though


----------



## daisy2418

For the record, I am not artistic at ALL.  Stick figures and paint by number give me serious heartburn.  

How do you ladies decide when and how often to use each different sized crystal?  So you have a "plan" before hand, or is it completely random?

I'm so impressed with everyone's DIY.  And jealous of your abilities too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sum - thanks for the website, just in case I decide to do some at the last minute, but don't want to drive to Egypt to get them. Oh how I miss living in the city! 

Has anyone counted how many crystals they have used on their shoes? I think that would be good to know so people can kind of have an idea.

I know the amount will probably vary because of the different sizes.


----------



## meggyg8r

sumnboutme said:


> it's def worth it though...i tried on the yoyo strass at Robertson and it made me a strass convert but i don't think i can EVER fork over $3k for shoes... that's just ME though


 
Yeah.. my Champus have some AB crystals on them and that was enough to make me crave some full on strass!! I definitely can't fork over $3K for shoes either. I could for a bag, but I use the same bag every day for month and months and months! My shoes I only get to wear every so often!!! Trust me, I would love to be able to buy $3K shoes, but it's not practical for me. I don't even have $3K for a bag that I would use every day!


----------



## Bitstuff

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Sum - thanks for the website, just in case I decide to do some at the last minute, but don't want to drive to Egypt to get them. Oh how I miss living in the city!
> 
> Has anyone counted how many crystals they have used on their shoes? I think that would be good to know so people can kind of have an idea.
> 
> I know the amount will probably vary because of the different sizes.



It would be a four figure number of crystals. The number depends on the size of the crystals and the shoe, e.g. a slingback would need less, but it's still a large amount. Good news is that crystals are cheap! You can get about four thousand Swarovskis for around a $100.


----------



## Bitstuff

meaghan<3 said:


>



Wowzers! These look like the real thing! Except they're better, because you made them yourself. Amazing stuff.


----------



## meggyg8r

Bitstuff said:


> It would be a four figure number of crystals. The number depends on the size of the crystals and the shoe, e.g. a slingback would need less, but it's still a large amount. Good news is that crystals are cheap! You can get about four thousand Swarovskis for around a $100.



4000? I may have to re-think this. LOL


----------



## roussel

So I read you may need the size 07,09,12,16,20.  Which size do you need more of? I'm guessing the 07,09,12?  
I need to find some cheap shoe to strass.  This looks really fun and interesting.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> 4000? I may have to re-think this. LOL


 
Four figures is anything over 1000


----------



## **shoelover**

meaghan your doing a wonderful job! can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## Tenley10

Meaghan - those are AMAZING!!

you are all inspiring me to try to DIY stuff! hahaha


----------



## moshi_moshi

*olms* - they look fantastic...i love the color!!

*megan *- amazing!!  i can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nm


----------



## meggyg8r

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Four figures is anything over 1000



Thanks.. I read it wrong. I was referring to the last sentence where she wrote "You can get about four thousand Swarovskis for around a $100." and took that to mean that is how many crystals it would take.


----------



## meaghan<3

Hi everyone!  I haven't been neglecting this thread!  I brought my mac with me to work because i'll be doing overnights untill Monday nightand my computer wasn't cnnecting to the Internet because the router is old and doesn't support the version of my mac software.. At least that is what the man that I was on the phone with for over 2 hrs told me!  Anyways I should be back up and running in the morning hopefully with more pictures as I brought all of my strass items with me to work on!  Wow!!! What an incredible response from everyone!  Thank you so much for all of your encouraging words!!  I can't wait to be back in action on tpf to respond to your questions etc . By the way, how do you use the multi quote function?  Thanks so much everyone for such wonderful comments!  All of the ladies here are so fantastic! I'll be back in the morning with more pictures!!  :kiss:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm... Ok. 4 figures is not so bad once u get in a grove. Wait is that total or per shoe? Maybe I will find me some NPs to do to decrease them amount of crystals and time needed. I guess the crystals that aren't used could always be sold off if u don't need them.

The more I come to this thread the more I want to jump on the strassing band wagon, just because I like challenges. I don't think I would ever wear them though, sadly.


----------



## YaYa3

*meghan,* can't wait!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*meaghan* - girl, you should see about getting a job with Msr. Louboutin.  They look GREAT!!!  Now when will you be accepting orders - LOL


----------



## carlinha

OMG *meaghan* amazing job so far!!!  i love seeing the progress!  keep us posted!!!  i can't wait to see the final product


----------



## rilokiley

*meaghan*- You're doing an amazing job- they look great so far, and I'm sure they'll look even better when you're all done.  You picked a great shoe to DIY strass!


If I come across the right style for the right price, I may have to try this out as well!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*meagan* your DIY strass truly looks amazing!!! They look like you paid big bucks to have a professional do it!  I can't wait to see the finish product! Keep us posted!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i used about 3,000 crystals for my carolines (yoyo)


----------



## vuittonamour

meggyg8r said:


> Thanks Debbie! I have a feeling I'm going to become obsessed with finding a pair to strass now...


 
ditto. meaghan's yoyos did it for me.


----------



## Baggaholic

meaghan<3 said:


> Night two..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Three...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured that I would document the journey as I complete more and more!  I hope that is okay to post here!  I didn't want to start a new thread as I know that there have been disputes!  But I look forward to getting more done!  It is SO very time consuming!!  Huge congratulations to the girls that have accomplished an entire strass pair already!  It's alot of hard work!



Looking good Meaghan. It seems you have the CLL stone pattern placement down pat!


----------



## iloveredsoles

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Aniski

Those look amazing!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

WOW, Meaghan! they look incredible! I want a pair 
You really have done an amazing job with the placement of the crystals!


----------



## CMP86

Now I want to try! I would probably never finish them but I still want to try it.


----------



## MichelleD

Amazing job so far *Meaghan* !!  You obviously have a very steady hand as the stones are lined up so perfectly symmetrical along the edges. I am quite impressed!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

wow those look great!


----------



## DesigningStyle

meaghan<3 said:


> *Designingstyle*...Thanks for your compliments on the strass project. It's very sweet of you! The Maggies, in my avatar, aren't complete toe squishers, but I was leaning over towards the front to take the picture and my feet were slipping forward! I just have no idea how all of the other girls take such fantastic pictures of their shoes! My DBF just rolls his eyes when I ask for help! I actually find the Maggies to be really comfortable. Thanks for asking though...no offense taken!


 
I gottcha!  Thanks.  Those shoes are so gorgeous.  I would love to a post with some up close photos.  I love them and now knowing they are comfy, I love them all the more!


----------



## Beaniebeans

WOw, *Meaghan*! they are looking AWE-MAZING!


----------



## samhainophobia

This thread is amazing.  (And hilarious, given all the glue gun jokes back when the Samira Strass first came out .)


----------



## BellaShoes

Meaghan, your project yoyo is simply fabulous!!
As some of you may know.. As my rebound from my UHG loss... Our lovely Jet inspired me to create a SOM strass. My shoes will arrive Friday but I'd like to begin the craft purchasing asap...

Do you all think I should do the standard clear swarovski crystal or perhaps a black diamond color? 

Meaghan... What size stones did you choose? They are perfect! And lastly... Any adhesive recommendations for the patent heel?

Sorry for the rookie questions! I'll certainly have a photo journal to share along the way


----------



## amazigrace

*meghan,* I love what you're doing to those yoyo's.
I love glue and pasting and DIY projects, but I don't know ...
I'd be scared. After seeing yours, though, I might. They
are absolutely bee-u-ti-ful!


----------



## lolitablue

BellaShoes said:


> Meaghan, your project yoyo is simply fabulous!!
> As some of you may know.. As my rebound from my UHG loss... Our lovely Jet inspired me to create a SOM strass. My shoes will arrive Friday but I'd like to begin the craft purchasing asap...
> 
> Do you all think I should do the standard clear swarovski crystal or perhaps a black diamond color?
> 
> Meaghan... What size stones did you choose? They are perfect! And lastly... Any adhesive recommendations for the patent heel?
> 
> Sorry for the rookie questions! I'll certainly have a photo journal to share along the way


 
Bella, cannot wait to see that~~~


----------



## lolitablue

FYI, ladies:  Artbeads is having a promo of 15% off discount over $60.00 purchase.  Ends tomorrow morning!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! Thanks, *Lolita*!


----------



## ledaatomica

For all you talented DIY-ers shoe clips are also a fun way to Fiorellino-ize or Pompadouce-ize your shoes. I love Absolutely Audrey shoe clips but you can find ones on the ebay too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those are awesome, Leda! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## roussel

Those shoe clips are a good idea.  BTW, has anyone tried attaching those bows ala anemone to their satin pigalles?  I think this is a good DIY project.


----------



## BellaShoes

I thought I would bump *Meaghan's* resources from pg. 38 as I noticed many are beginning to seek out sizing, glue info (including me)...



> Then I purchased my crystals and glue (E6000) from Artbeads.com....
> the type is Crystal AB in sizes ss07, ss09, ss12, ss16, and ss20


----------



## JetSetGo!

roussel said:


> Those shoe clips are a good idea.  BTW, has anyone tried attaching those bows ala anemone to their satin pigalles?  I think this is a good DIY project.



I feel like someone has done this in this thread. Am I wrong?


----------



## BellaShoes

I think you are right... but I have NO idea where at this point... it was a DIY Anemone...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I remember seeing it too


----------



## meggyg8r

I remember that too.. was it an Anemone Plume???


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies...

As not to hijack the DIY album which is the place to share your before photo's, journal your progress and unveil your final creation... I though a 'Foundation's Lounge' might be in order..

I would like to have a place for us to bounce our beginning project ideas.. stone shapes and colors, paint options, clip on ribbon's etc... more or less the 'behind the scenes' work...

Happy DIY'ing Ladies


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay Ladies... 

My Rookie project and I would love your thoughts as to which color to 'strass' my heels.

The heel is the only portion of the shoes I am going to strass...

Here is the shoe:

SOM1






Which color of Swarovski Crystal would you recommend...

#1 Griege





#2 Black Diamond





#3 Crystal AB





#4 Silver Shade





Thank you for your help in my foundations... I will journal my project in the DIY album thread once I begin....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think black diamond


----------



## meggyg8r

I think my vote would be the black diamond so the color is not a huge difference from the rest of the shoe (like it is now)! I think it would look so classy! I don't think you can go wrong with any of those colors, though.


----------



## BellaShoes

That's two for Black Diamond... I think that is my front runner too

*Meggy*... I thought the same thing...black diamond would 'bling down' and potentially leave the possibilities/occasions for wear more wide range....


----------



## BellaShoes

My Wherever Strass (in my album) are black satin and have like a peach-y or satin like crystal...


----------



## laurayuki

first or second one  LOOKS VERY NICE already in my head!


----------



## meggyg8r

BellaShoes said:


> That's two for Black Diamond... I think that is my front runner too
> 
> *Meggy*... I thought the same thing...black diamond would 'bling down' and potentially leave the possibilities/occasions for wear more wide range....



Yep--exactly my thoughts! I think it would look gorgeous.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Another black diamond vote!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Black diamond!  I think that will look fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yea!! Black Diamond seems to be in the lead!


----------



## archygirl

Black Diamond!


----------



## YaYa3

black diamond!!   you, *bella!!*


----------



## roussel

^ Oooh I hope someone finds it, I want to see pics of those


----------



## pwecious_323

Ladies, I posted this earlier on another thread, I think this might be useful for those who wants to start the DIY project.


----------



## meggyg8r

BTW, *Bella*, I have some Tarina Tarantino jewelry with black diamond Swarovski crystals on it and the color is gorgeous IRL. It's not a dark black or anything.. kind of like a dark smokey gray. So pretty.


----------



## Girl 6

Black Diamond, all the way!  

Why?  Because they will add a nice visual design to the shoe.  You want to tone down the silver and pump up the shades of gray with that crystal.  They will be very elegant.

Good luck, Bella!  Remember to use 4-5 different size crystals to make it look like a mosaic.  And, if you are curious about how the strassing looks, I'm more than happy to meet you sometime and show you a pair of a different style shoe.  Just let me know if there is anything I can do to help!

G6


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Maybe this can help too!

Close up picture of strass to see the crystal placement .... from my upcoming collection thread


----------



## BellaShoes

*YAYA*!! Oh how I have missed you....

Thank you *pwecious* for the color swatches, a definite must for the DIY Foundations lounge..

Thanks *meggy*... I think I am going with Black Diamond... I am super excited... I hope to have the shoes and the gems by the weekend. I will begin my journal on the DIY album thread as soon as I begin...

WOW, thanks *G6*... that is fabulous. I will pick up Sizes 7,9,12,16,20. I have a pair of Wherever Strass which I can use for a reference as well as the many Samira Strass pics on tPF...although it would be nice to see you


----------



## BellaShoes

AHHHHH *naked*, fabulous!!! Thank you! Which strass is that?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> AHHHHH *naked*, fabulous!!! Thank you! Which strass is that?


 
I don't know


----------



## meggyg8r

The strass actually looks like black diamond.. I wonder if that is what it is or it's just the reflection from the black underneath??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I think it's the regular crystal color .. at least I think


----------



## BellaShoes

I'm sorry... I meant what 'style'... not crystal.....  my fingers are typing as if independent from my mind today


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> I'm sorry... I meant what 'style'... not crystal.....  my fingers are typing as if independent from my mind today


 
hehehe! they're yoyos


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm so jealous of those Yoyos, naked.. one of my favorite styles!


----------



## meggyg8r

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ I think it's the regular crystal color .. at least I think



You would know better than me since you have them in your possession!  I was just going by the pic!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Bella*--Black diamond would be fab!  I cannot wait to see this project come to life.



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Maybe this can help too!
> 
> Close up picture of strass to see the crystal placement .... *from my upcoming collection thread*


 
From your long awaited collection thread?!  I cannot wait!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Lav*! If I can pull it off, they might be my SF Meet Shoe!

*Naked*... did you do the strass 

So, I just bought the black diamond
200 in each size 7,9,16 and 20 and 300 in size 12... 1,100 total, thoughts?


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* have you read what *cesee* wrote about what sized crystals to buy?  let me see if i can find it.


----------



## BellaShoes

No... I found a blurb on the DIY album thread, would love to cross reference to Cesee's rec... Thanks *YaYa*...


----------



## YaYa3

look on this page and then keep scrolling for advice from *olms.*  they both give exact numbers of the sizes they bought.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...utinistas-do-it-yourself-album-445803-25.html


----------



## pwecious_323

ladies, do u know where to purchase meltonian besides online? i'm in LA, Cali! tia


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry, but I'm a little lost... How is this thread different from the DIY thread we have?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Lav*! If I can pull it off, they might be my SF Meet Shoe!
> 
> *Naked*... did you do the strass
> 
> So, I just bought the black diamond
> 200 in each size 7,9,16 and 20 and 300 in size 12... 1,100 total, thoughts?


 
Nope I didn't do the strass ... Msr. Louboutin did :lolots:


----------



## indypup

Pics are gone... they were on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## BellaShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> Sorry, but I'm a little lost... How is this thread different from the DIY thread we have?



It seems a lot of ladies were asking either opinions, questions, etc in the "DIY Album thread and they were going unanswered so this one is for the 'Before the Album' stages....


----------



## meaghan<3

Hi everyone!! I am finally back and sorry for the delay!!  How do you use the multiquote function??


----------



## TwiggyStar

One more vote for black diamond.  I think it will look super classy and the color is more cohesive with the overall shoe than the other colors.. I hope your DIY project goes smoothly, keep us posted!!


----------



## indypup

Bella, I have some black diamond crystals and while I'd probably do a lighter gray, these will be pretty too.


----------



## meaghan<3

Hi Everyone!   Sorry for the delay!  Here is the summary of my experience so far plus up to date pictures!!

I am using Swarovski Flatback AB Crystals for my shoes.

Sizes and quantity (total)
 07 - 1,400
 09 - 1,000
 12 - 700
 16 - 500
 20 - 300

Glue : E6000

I've purchased the flatback crystals from rhinestonebiz.com and artbeads.com!  

*Lolita, Lorna, Authentic, indy, Jet, Vodkaine, daisy, Speedah, kuromi, vuitton, CCKL, Panda, melia,  Nico, icecreamom, xboobielicousx,  Lavender, Bitstuff, shoelover, Tenley, moshi, Yaya, DC, Carlinha,  rilokiley, twiggy, Baggaholic, ilovered,  aniski, louboutinlawyer, CMP86, Michele, Balenciaga, Beanie, samhain &  amaziegrace*  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR FABULOUS COMPLIMENTS AND ENCOURAGEMENT!  I can't wait to share the rest of my project with you!! :kiss::tpfrox:

*Pyari *-  I am working on uploading pictures with closer details of the crystals!  Thank you for your compliments! 

*meggy *- Thank you!  My first thought when I started to strass them was wedding shoe as well.  Do you think the reflection of blue would count as something blue?  ... hmmm   Also, I got my crystals from artbeads.com... I started with about 2,000 but I think that will only get me through one shoe.  I just placed an order for the same crystals from rhinestonebiz.com with a promo code as artbeads was all out of the AB crystals I was using!  

*roussel* - Wow!  Thank you!  What an amazing compliment!    I picked the AB Crystals.  I am thinking about 4,000 crystals to complete both shoes.  I find the e6000 to work great! It's a bit smelly, but not too bad with the balcony door open.  I find it really easy to work with.. it's not runny..It's more like a gel!  I really hope you consider doing it!  I am really enjoying the process!! 

*daisy* -  I swear anyone can do it!  You just need patience!   I've been going in a going pretty randomly with my crystals, except on the edges of the shoes where I've been mainly using the smallest crystals so they don't snag as easily!   I find that as you keep going, and seeing it come together you kind of get into the swing of fitting the right crystals in the right places.   Thanks for your compliments!  

*Bella* - Thank you!  I am not quite sure what type of glue will work best for patent as these are satin. I've added the stone sizes to the top of this post.  Goodluck with your DIY!  I can't wait to see them!!  Now, I am totally on the lookout for some SOMs!


----------



## meaghan<3

Also here are some photo updates:

Night 4: 






















Night 5:


----------



## meaghan<3

I hope to have a lot more done by this weekend  and I will keep you updated!  Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## vuittonamour

...waiting to see meaghan's updated photos...


----------



## vuittonamour

ahh she beat me to it. lol looking now!


----------



## indypup

Thanks for the links, Meaghan!  rhinestonebiz.com has the color(s) I need! 

And OMG, the updated pics look truly AMAZING.  Seriously, they look like you purchased them that way!


----------



## vuittonamour

*sigh* amazing. seriously. i need a pair like that. beautiful job, i can only hope i figure out the pattern as well as you have. is it more random or do you have a specific form you follow?


----------



## meaghan<3

*indy* -  Thank you so much!! I didn't understand the whole strass thing, but seeing them sparkling in the light is reallly amazing!!  It makes me want to keep going!! I think all of the strass hype has caused artbeads.com to sell out of some colors!  Glad you were able to find them at rhinestonebiz.com! 

*vuittonamour *- I go in random order.  I just make sure to have a lot of the smaller crystals on the outer edges so that they will be less likely to snag on things, but other than that it's a free for all!    I think as you get going, seeing the sizes of all of the crystals out... you see where each one will fit best!


----------



## LornaLou

Ohh this is great! I was wondering if I should do Fuchsia or Fuchsia AB on my Rose pink YoYo's I have. I have a Fuchsia Swarovski bangle and it's gorgeous, the way it shines in the light and the colour matches the rose on the shoe perfectly. But I do love the way AB shines, do you think I should pick the Fuchsia or Fuchsia AB? I was considering doing Fuchsia and then having some Fuchsia AB crystals in there too so a mix of them. What do you experts thing? All I can find as well is Fuchsia AB in 16SS, I can't find them any smaller so that gave me the idea of doing a mix. I'm also so unsure about the Fuchsia AB as they shine blue and green and other colours when I'm a huge fan of pink lol. Photos below:







Fuchsia 





Fuchsia AB


----------



## indypup

*Lorna*, what about rose?  I think they'd best match your Yoyos... that fuschia is a little too purple IMO (I just saw all of these colors IRL the other day!).

http://rhinestonebiz.com/p-1546-flat-back-7ss-rose.aspx

Why not try a combo of the regular crystals and AB?  I think that would look incredible!

Edit:  OOH, you could try rose regular crystals and fuschia AB!


----------



## indypup

Okay, so I'm ready to begin my Petit Rat strassification!  I want to purchase some of the crystals tonight, but I can't decide if PEACH or SILK would be best for the shoes.

My shoes





peach
http://rhinestonebiz.com/p-2400-flat-back-7ss-light-peach.aspx

silk (it's a little more flesh-y IRL)
http://rhinestonebiz.com/p-2412-flat-back-7ss-silk.aspx

What do we think??


----------



## LornaLou

I tried rose against them and it's too light  Even though the YoYo's are called Rose they are more of a really bright pink so Fuchsia was the best match. This is all so complicated lol! 

Edit - I just saw you said Rose and Fuchsia AB, that might be gorgeous! I will have to buy some of each to see which colours I love the most  I didn't think of that though!



indypup said:


> *Lorna*, what about rose?  I think they'd best match your Yoyos... that fuschia is a little too purple IMO (I just saw all of these colors IRL the other day!).
> 
> http://rhinestonebiz.com/p-1546-flat-back-7ss-rose.aspx
> 
> Why not try a combo of the regular crystals and AB?  I think that would look incredible!
> 
> Edit:  OOH, you could try rose regular crystals and fuschia AB!


----------



## LornaLou

Ooh and I think I like peach for yours  Those will be really pretty!


----------



## indypup

Oh, they were?  Then definitely go for the fuschia!  And do that mix!  (I got so excited when I thought of it that I totally missed your mentioning it in your post!  LOL!)


----------



## meaghan<3

indypup - I think they're both beautiful!  But I think I like the peach more! 

Lorna -  I would go with the Fuschia or Indian Pink

Indian Pink:
http://rhinestonebiz.com/p-2183-flat-back-7ss-indian-pink.aspx


----------



## katran26

great job!!  I'm too scared to do it myself...the most I've done is re-varnished the wooden part of my Iowa Zeppas (the ones with the wooden heel & platform).

but maybe someday I will strass a pair of my own...


----------



## LornaLou

Thanks  I'm gonna go with Fuchsia then like I originally wanted, I'm gonna order some Fuchsia AB too to see how well they will mix together, I'll post pics as well to get your opinion Indypup  I hope they do go well together! If not it will just be Fuchsia  I can't wait to get started *waits patiently for the mail man*


----------



## indypup

Ooooh yay, I cannot wait to see!

I'll also be ordering both peach and silk to compare!

Edit: BAH!  I cannot find 9ss Silk anywhere!  Artbeats.com has the light peach, but not silk!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*meaghan*, they are looking absolutely amazing!!!!!!! thanks for the update!


----------



## LornaLou

I pmd you ^^


----------



## LornaLou

They look absolutely amazing!!!! You are doing such a fantastic job!


----------



## BellaShoes

*lorna*, I know I am late to post but I love the idea of a mix of fuschia and fushia AB although the color meaghan suggested is gorgeous too... that is a toughie.Keep us posted.

*indy,* I love the peach color!! But if you are doing the whole shoe...it would depend on skin tone.


----------



## rdgldy

*meaghan*, they are really looking beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so glad this thread is helpful... by the sounds of things we have a lot of collective knowledge on Swarvoski colors!

*indy*, thanks for your thoughts too! I am hoping the Black Diamond is a toned down strass...

Thank you twiggy... once my project begins... my journal will live here


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my *meaghan*, they are stunning! They look like the Samira Strass crystals..wow.

You are doing an amazing job! I do believe Msr Louboutin may have to bring you onto his team


----------



## PANda_USC

*meaghan*, they look so fabulous!!! A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! You are so patient and skilled! They look identical to my strass shoes! :: high 5::


----------



## lolitablue

One word:  amazing!!!!


----------



## indypup

*Bella*, I am super pale... I'm leaning more towards silk because of that.  I've also purchased silk as the majority with small bits of light peach to try.

And I pm'd you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you indy... you are so sweet.

As for skin tone, yes.. go for silk then. It is a gorgeous color IRL... Your petit rats will look gorgeous... whole shoe or just the heels?


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is a pic I pulled of the the web...

*Meaghan*... your work is spot on! Bravo!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Meagan, you are doing such a wonderful job!!


----------



## indypup

The whole shebang!  LOL!  I am excited to see the flatback version of the silk... I've only seen it in the other crystal shapes and I totally agree, it's beautiful!


----------



## LornaLou

Ooh I would go with silk as well then, I'm very pale too so silk would definitely be a better skin tone match


----------



## indypup

It's very lucky I bought mostly silk then!


----------



## BellaShoes

I use silk swarovski on alot of the jewelry pieces I make... it is wonderful color... understated beauty for sure...


----------



## vuittonamour

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Maybe this can help too!
> 
> Close up picture of strass to see the crystal placement .... from my upcoming collection thread


 
awesome, thanks for this. i think this will be very helpful for the future


----------



## louboutinlawyer

FABULOUS, Meaghan!! You are doing such an incredible job!! Totally identical to the real CL strass. AMAZING!! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## thithi

great job meaghan!  i think the end result will be way worth all the work.  can't wait to see when it's finished!


----------



## JetSetGo!

FYI ladies, I have started a thread in the Reference Library for you to post your COMPLETED DIY CLs. Feel free to post Final pics (along with their In Progress pics) there as well!

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html


----------



## surlygirl

*meaghan *- amazing work! the color, the placing of the stones ... so perfect! the shoes will be absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kett

You did that yourself? They look amazing! You did a great job.


----------



## xboobielicousx

meaghan - WOOOOOOW! they look amazing!  i can not WAIT to see the final product...


----------



## heychar

All these are amazing!! CL ladies are very creative...the strass projects are unbelievably gorgeous...make me want to buy a pair of plain CL's just for this purpose!


----------



## sara999

meaghan if i hadn't been watching you progress in this thread i wouldn't have believed you didn't buy them directly from a boutique!!! ridiculously professional and amazing job!


----------



## roussel

meaghan that is simply fabulous!  they are looking like they came straight from the boutiques.  thanks for sharing your progress and the details of the materials used.  i'm so jealous you found the perfect shoe to strass.  i'm still searching.  i've been studying the placement of the stones from the strass shoes posted and it seems the way they do it is place the bigger stones more on the back of the shoe, and then the heel gets more of the smaller stones.  the sides and edges get more of the smaller stones.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*meaghan*, thanks for the updated pictures - you are doing an amazing job!  I can't believe that's a DIY job.  Can't wait to see the finished pictures!


----------



## roussel

Ok need some suggestions ladies...
I took the plunge and bought a pair to strassify, he he.  These gold yokamia

Which crystal do you think will best match? I have not seen any of these IRL, but I'm leaning towards the Jonquil since I can't stop thinking Baggs shoes...

1. Jonquil AB
2. Crystal Volcano 
3. Topaz AB


----------



## LouboutinNerd

I'd say either the volcano or the topaz....I think the jonquil may be too light.  But I'm sure all will look good!


----------



## indypup

All volcano would be pretty spectacular.


----------



## meaghan<3

I vote for volcano too!!


----------



## LornaLou

Ooooh volcano!!!! That colour is gorgeous, I think it would look beautiful


----------



## amazigrace

*bella,* I love that you're going to do this, and
can't wait to see how they look. My vote is black diamond,
too! Good luck and keep us posted, okay?

*indy,* I love the silk - such a gorgeous color!
Too late, I know, but I love what you got! 

*lorna,* I love the idea of mixing the
rose and fuchsia! Very pretty together.

*roussel,* I love the jonquil, but I
also love the topaz. I don't think it matters
what you do, they'll be gorgeous!!

Please keep us posted girls as you go along
with these VERY brave projects, and good luck!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *amazigrace*! I am looking forward to getting started!

*roussel*... I vote for volcano... I think it will accentuate the gold nicely.

Remember to journal your projects in the Louboutinista DIY Album thread!


----------



## BellaShoes

_Your Artbeads.com order has shipped_  and my Soms should be here Friday!


----------



## roussel

can't wait to see your progress too bella!  i just went to my local michael's today just to check out the crystals, and all i saw are the crystal AB, light topaz, and jonquil (not AB).  
i wish i saw the volcano.  i might buy the materials in the philippines when i go in march, i bet it'll be a lot cheaper.


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely *roussel...*alot less expensive in the Philippines.

*indy*...I found a seller on the Bay with 9ss Silk (144 for $7.95)...  just search for them!


----------



## roussel

have you seen volcano IRL?  i am guessing it is more like this picture, more red, blue, orange, purple.  what color is it really in most lighting?  i gotta see this IRL but i really like it more now


----------



## meggyg8r

I have seen volcano IRL. It's GORGEOUS! It's all sorts of colors and on the dark side. Pinks, greens, oranges, purples.. it's one of my favorite crystals.


----------



## lolitablue

I am so looking into doing this!!! It sounds like fun and therapeutic!!!!


----------



## roussel

okay i can't wait and placed my order with artbeads and i am getting VOLCANO!!! i'm so excited to begin this project!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

My vote goes for volcano!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hmmm, ok. I need opinions, do you think it would be possible to strass a cork shoe? Like if I cover ALL the cork....?


----------



## meggyg8r

Cork is really porous. I'm not sure if it would take the glue that well.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh yeah, that makes sense. Hmmm, moving on to the next idea! lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

Okay, gorgeous, creative, fabulous ladies. 

Here's the deal. I am going to merge this thread with the other DIY thread. You are not hijacking it, that's what it's there for! We have a thread in our ref library if people only want to see pics.

Feel free to ask questions, show pictures, make suggestions and all of that here. 

I will update the title so it is not sonly an album as the thread had grown beyond that at this point.


----------



## roussel

Good idea Jet!  Thanks!


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, I cannot wait to see your strassed out shoes!! *VOLCANO* is a beautiful crystal color!!


----------



## roussel

^ Thanks panda, it is just that i haven't seen volcano IRL, so I ordered without knowing.  I can't find a local store that sells swarovski.  anyone know where to find them locally?  Oh i found a better pic of the volcano 
I just followed meaghan's suggestions for the number of beads, and 

ordered
300 20s
500 16s
700 12s
890 09s (I need more)
532 07s (I need more)
E6000 glue






I also can't wait for my trip to the Philippines and Hongkong in March/April so I can buy more swarovski there for cheaper hopefully for the next project.  I figured I needed a darker color shoe like the volcano so I can wear them out more, but I also want to make something super sparkly next like the AB for my Cinderella shoes


----------



## BellaShoes

Roussel... That crystal is fantastic!!!


----------



## roussel

Bella I do hope they look like that when I get the crystals from artbeads.  I need to get more of the smaller beads.  Any place online you can recommend?  
BTW, are you using black diamond on yours?  When are you starting?  We'll prob start around the same time


----------



## JetSetGo!

Is there a Michaels craft store near you? They have them.
The Volcanos look amazing!


----------



## ceseeber

I love, love, love the volcano! Great choice* Roussel*. I'm eager to see your completed project! *Naked's *close up shot of here Yoyo Strass is a huge help in understanding how densly the crystals are placed.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Thank you sweets! 

How are your NPs coming along?!


----------



## ceseeber

i have yet to order the crystals....I'm waiting for my budget to allow me to go ahead and make the purchase (some darn Anthropologie pieces got me distracted, but I did find a fabulous purple top that'll look amazing together with the volcanos)


----------



## Vodkaine

Okay so I hope my question is not messing the thread.. but I wanted to know if it's actually possible to customize shoes with spikes/studs ? Are teh Pigalle/rollerball (and such) sticked on the top or is there hole in the leather to hold them from under.. like rivets.. or something ? 
Thanks in advance =)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Vodkaine said:


> Okay so I hope my question is not messing the thread.. but I wanted to know if it's actually possible to customize shoes with spikes/studs ? Are teh Pigalle/rollerball (and such) sticked on the top or is there hole in the leather to hold them from under.. like rivets.. or something ?
> Thanks in advance =)


 
They're stuck into the leather with prongs. Not glued on and not a rivet.

You cant see the spikes on the inside of the shoe


----------



## BellaShoes

roussel said:


> Bella I do hope they look like that when I get the crystals from artbeads.  I need to get more of the smaller beads.  Any place online you can recommend?
> BTW, are you using black diamond on yours?  When are you starting?  We'll prob start around the same time



Hi Roussel...

I should have the shoes tomorrow and the cyrstals in the next couple of days. If I can begin this weekend, I will I went with the black diamond.

As for online... I will pm you some of my favorites as I am not sure if I am allowed to post links?


----------



## Kok

Does anyone know if it's possible to stretch Python? This is my DYI ,make shoes fit! 
I couldn't resist  them , they are now my fave but too small...


----------



## BellaShoes

IMHO, python is easy to stretch...either yourself with socks, a shoe stretcher or a cobbler.


----------



## roussel

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Roussel...
> 
> I should have the shoes tomorrow and the cyrstals in the next couple of days. If I can begin this weekend, I will I went with the black diamond.
> 
> As for online... I will pm you some of my favorites as I am not sure if I am allowed to post links?



Bella I can't wait to see your project.  Thanks for your recommendations!
I think I'll probably start late next week.


----------



## meggyg8r

Beautiful pair of white patent Yoyos that would be perfect for strassing (wedding shoes?!?!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item53df85fb39


----------



## Vodkaine

Isn't the pattent causing a sort of a slippery for the glue/strass  ?


----------



## meggyg8r

Vodkaine said:


> Isn't the pattent causing a sort of a slippery for the glue/strass ?


 
Refer to Cesee's posts: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ead-ask-share-diy-445803-25.html#post13659629

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ead-ask-share-diy-445803-24.html#post13657995


----------



## pwecious_323

Ladies, any1 know where I can purchase Meltonian sprays in stores? I don't want to order them online. I'm in LA, Cali..thx


----------



## daisy2418

I read through most of this thread (productive Friday at work...LOL) and didn't seem to see this addressed--has anyone had success with strass-ing leather?  

I've seen patent leather and satin, but I haven't seen any leather?

I've got a pair of grey passmules that I haven't worn yet, and thought I might try those but wasn't sure if the crystals would stick?

Thanks!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I'm sure if they stick to patent, leather wouldn't be an issue


----------



## meggyg8r

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I'm sure if they stick to patent, leather wouldn't be an issue



ITA with this.


----------



## daisy2418

oooh!  i'm nervous and excited now!!  maybe I'll run by Michael's after work to do some investigation!  thanks!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Just check the back of the glue tubes, most of them will indicate which materials they work best on... we seem to use E6000 here for the satin and patent...



daisy2418 said:


> oooh!  i'm nervous and excited now!!  maybe I'll run by Michael's after work to do some investigation!  thanks!!


----------



## BellaShoes

pwecious_323 said:


> Ladies, any1 know where I can purchase Meltonian sprays in stores? I don't want to order them online. I'm in LA, Cali..thx



http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/Meltonian_Nu_Life_Color_Spray_p/1003.html

and here is the color chart:

http://www.meltonian.com/meltonian-color-spray-color-chart.html


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *Bella*!  Based on the info I read on another site today, the E6000 should work on leather too--thanks for the reminder to look at the package and check for sure!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^That's what I do... from tube to tube until I find what I need... Michael's has several to choose from plus you can pop over to the jewel section and shop Swarovski IRL!


----------



## roussel

Finally saw volcano IRL today and it is gorgeous!  It is so much more expensive at that store though, so definitely buy online.  I also bought a pair of white satin Stuart Weitzman pumps that I'll strass with crystal AB, those will be my wannabe Samira strass shoes, hee hee.  I just know for sure I won't be able to afford to buy anything CL strass.  I dunno where I'll wear them though. I think I'll practice with those first before I start on my Yokamias.  I just have so many ideas right now, it's crazy.


----------



## BellaShoes

Definitely *roussel*, Swarovski crystals in bead shops are .50-.75 a piece! I am looking forward to seeing your project come to life..

My SOMS and my black diamond crystals came today... I am so glad I grabbed a 39.5, they fit perfectly and I love the toe even more than my UHG Clichy Strass which is the shoe that has inspired me...I am so excited...I hope to begin this weekend!


----------



## daisy2418

Can't wait to see your progress, *Bella*!

*Roussel*--I hope you post the SW as you work on them because I'd love to see them!

Bought some trial crystals today--and the E6000 glue is approved for leather!  Prolly will begin tomorrow!


----------



## roussel

Daisy, here are the SW shoes I got, hope it is ok to post since they're not CLs.  I am putting crystal AB on them.
What shoes are you using Daisy and what crystals?


----------



## daisy2418

*roussel*--i love the ab!  Those are going to look soo gorgy!

I'm using swarovski "crystal" colored stone.  I started scouting for a new pair on the bay, but got impatient and decided to use the passmule that I already had.  Plus, I'm not the most patient person, so this is less shoe to do.  LOL!

I wasn't really sure which color crystal I wanted to use against the gray leather, so the crystal was the most colorless, IMO.


----------



## JetSetGo!

daisy2418 said:


> I read through most of this thread (productive Friday at work...LOL) and didn't seem to see this addressed--has anyone had success with strass-ing leather?
> 
> I've seen patent leather and satin, but I haven't seen any leather?
> 
> I've got a pair of grey passmules that I haven't worn yet, and thought I might try those but wasn't sure if the crystals would stick?
> 
> Thanks!!!



It's more porous than Patent, so I imagine the glue would take well.


----------



## BellaShoes

Have fun *daisy*... please share your progress!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay Ladies... Day one of my Som1 Strass Project...

I started with E6000, a wood cuticle stick, Black Diamond Swarovski Crystals in the following sizes and quantities...

SS07 200 (ran out on 1st heel)
SS09 200 (ran out on 1st heel)
SS12 300 (plenty)
SS16 200 (plenty)
SS20 200 (plenty)

My Som1.... 







and a sample of the crystals...






I spent two hours on the first heel... ran out of two sizes so I will have to wait for my next shipment...

But for now... here is my work... I used the cuticle stick to apply the glue and also to apply each crystal. I did not use a pattern..simply placed each crystal somewhat like a puzzle as I went along..

I absolutely LOVE them!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Two hours later....


----------



## LavenderIce

Great work *Bella*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Lav!! I am super happy with how they turned out... it is somewhat nerve wracking to take glue, a stick and crystals to Louboutins...with nothing more than a wing and a prayer


----------



## daisy2418

*Bella*--those look awesome!!!!!!  I love them!!!!!!  Looks like you had a very productive day!!!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## sara999

bella they look FANTASTIC!!! and best of all...you didn't have to spend over $1k to get them!


----------



## daisy2418

This is where I'm stopping for day one.    It's taken about 3.5 hours so far.

Before...





Partial after...






Love the dog toys on the floor....


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you daisy and sara! I cannot believe how close they look to a clichy strass (at least for me and my budget)... and as said earlier in the thread..they are special and one of a kind because YOU made them! No one needs to know....

Daisy... your day 1 pics are fantastic! You are doing a beautiful job.. they will so pretty once your done!


----------



## sara999

very blingy!


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *Bella* and *Sara*!  Hopefully the crystals I ordered this AM will get here soon so I can keep working!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!!! You ladies are doing such great jobs!!

Bella - I agree! they look just like the Clichy strass!! This was a MUCH better deal! You got strass AND python out of the deal!


----------



## kett

Daisy - I love the way that looks across the strap. I can't believe how much time it takes but it looks fantastic.


----------



## sakura

*Bella*, your strassed Som1s look absolutely amazing!   They really do look like the Clichy Strass!

*Daisy*, your project looks great!  Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *Jimmy*...and also a big thank YOU *jimmy* for keeping my head from popping right off my shoulders through the entire week


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *sakura*!!

Here is the Clichy Strass 100....







and here are my soon to be complete Som1 Strass.....


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *jimmy*, *kett* and *sakura*!!

I made my husband promise he'd take me somewhere cool when I'm finished.  That may not be for awhile, so he doesn't have to worry too much! LOL!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *Jimmy*...and also a big thank YOU *jimmy* for keeping my head from popping right off my shoulders through the entire week


Aww, you are welcome! the outcome is SO worth it and I cannot wait to see the finished product! Your two pairs will be such a good reveal story!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Bella* They look amazing!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! You've got your dream shoes!!!!!

*Daisy*, your PassMules are looking fabulous! I can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> *Bella* They look amazing!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! You've got your dream shoes!!!!!



I am over the moon *Jet*  Thank you so much for the original suggestion for the SOM1!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I was just sharing. 
I was thinking to do mine too. After seeing yours, I'm totally convinced!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ You should! You mentioned that your heels were a bit nicked...this would solve the problem for sure.. and voila! A new pair of shoes....


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella*, fabulous!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Bella *OMG they are fantastic!

*Daisy *I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## roussel

OMG Bella those are looking fab!  It looks so beautiful!  It looks so much the same (or even better coz you made them) as the Clichy strass.  The black diamond crystals are the perfect color!  
Daisy great job on those sandals!  What color crystals are they? AB?  They look amazing!
I cannot wait to start as well.  You ladies are such an inspiration.  I haven't even started with my first project and I'm already thinking about my 2nd, 3rd projects.

Edit:  Yay! My Yokamias arrived today and they are gorgeous, in mint condition and fit me perfectly. Was kinda worried about sizing.  Now crystals should hurry up now


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, they're so gorgeous!!!

*daisy*, ahh, they look amazing!


----------



## CCKL

*Bella* - the Som1s are incredible!!

*daisy* - like everyone else, I can't wait to see the finished product :couch:  Looking superb so far!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!!! I have been staring at them all day... they are so pretty IRL!

*rousell*...Gorgeous Yokamia's!! They are going to look fantastic..make sure you have plenty of crystals for your project... I ran way short in the SS07 and SS09


----------



## roussel

Thanks Bella! I know, I need to order more of the 07 and 09, I think I should do it now and get it from another seller.


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*, it would probably be a good idea, just in case.... I am so sad that I have to wait for more crystals.. I was on a roll..

I picked up 200 in each the 07 and 09...gone half way through the first heel. Thankfully the 12 are small enough to make it into the smaller places so I was able to complete the first heel.

I am so excited to see yours and *daisy's* progress!


----------



## compulsive

Seriously, you ladies are so creative! All these projects look soooo good!  I wanna strass out a pair but I'm not patient enough and am way too lazy LOL!


----------



## daisy2418

Thank you *Jet*, *Naked*, *Roussel*, *Panda* and *CCKL*!

*Roussel*--they're not AB, it's just the plain crystal color...I guess clear?  I like the AB color better, but I didn't know how it would look with the grey.  I love the shoes you chose for yours!  Can't wait to see your progress!

*Bella*--I keep looking back at yours!  awesome!!!

And, in case anyone was wondering....I think it's harder to do after a couple glasses of wine.  LOL!  :ninja:


----------



## daisy2418

compulsive said:


> Seriously, you ladies are so creative! All these projects look soooo good!  I wanna strass out a pair but I'm not patient enough and am way too lazy LOL!



It's so funny you should say that.  I just thought to myself "I hope I'm not too lazy to finish this."  LOL!

You should try it though...I'm like the least patient person.  But it's kind of mellowing.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

You girls are AMAZING!  I am loving all the strass projects.  This has become my new fav thread. 

*Bella*, your SOM1 look great!!!  They look like the real thing, straight from a CL factory!

*daisy*, yours are coming along quite nicely.  Love them!

*roussel*, I can't wait to see your progress.  The shoes are beautiful just as they are...so after a little strassing, they will be amazing.

*ceseeb*, I'm impatiently waiting to see the NPs with Volcano!


----------



## lulabee

*Bella*!! OMG! They look amazing!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*bella* and *daisy*, your strass projects look awesome!


----------



## surlygirl

amazing *Bella *and *daisy*! I'm completely inspired!

*roussel *can't wait to see your strass project!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!!! I had so much fun with the first heel... I absolutely recommend you all give it a try if you haven't already...

Roussel.. Any news on your crystals?

Daisy... Careful... Don't strass a leg!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Bella*! They are looking amazing so far!! The black diamond color was absolutely the way to go. They are perfect!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!

*daisy*, they are coming out great! I love the colors you paired together as far as shoe and crystal. Can't wait to see them when they are all done!

*Roussel*, those are going to be perfect to strass! They are gorgeous. I love the Yoyo-type shape of the shoes.


----------



## authenticplease

OMGoodness!  The bling is running crazy over here!  How have I missed all of this?  

Bella, I love your Soms......just stunning!

Daisy,  The colors are just amazing together

Roussel, I am impatiently waiting for crystal delivery

Ceesee-  Volcano?!  I can't wait!


----------



## BellaShoes

lulabee said:


> *Bella*!! OMG! They look amazing!!!


 thank you.....


----------



## sara999

everyone's shoes look so great. i'm afraid to strass something, i have really shaky hands (there goes that surgery career )!!


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *O_L_M_S*, *Erin*, *Surly*, *Meggy*, *Authentic* and *Sara*!!

Here are a couple updated pics from last night.  I finished the strap.  My original plan was to do the back and the heel too--what do you y'all think?  I think if I was to stop at just the strap, it would look good too, and would be less work.

Should I keep going with my original plan and do the whole thing?


----------



## BellaShoes

They look fabulous *daisy*... I suppose it would depend on your intended wear... as is now.. you can do dressy or dress up a casual look... all strass might limit you to only dressy... the look divine!

I wish I could finish mine... who knew it would take so many crystals!


----------



## roussel

Daisy those look so pretty already, but if I were u I'd do the back too, go all the way! 
No word yet on my crystals, I hope to get them this week, getting anxious already


----------



## roussel

Sorry double post, my iPhone did that


----------



## meggyg8r

*daisy*, I'm kind of with Bella on this one! I think if you strassed the whole thing that they might be limited to special occasion wear but with just the front part strassed they can be every day shoes! I dunno! Maybe you should just do the straps for now and down the road do the rest if you think they would look better?? You can always add more but you can't remove them once they are on!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Bella *- Oooooh, they look amazing!!  Dare I say I actually like yours better than the "real" clichy strass (Please don't kill me Msr. L!)?  I love the little notch in the toe.  You did an incredible job!

*daisy* - Looking fabulous!  I know the heel would be more of a special occasion shoe, but I love bling and so my vote has to go for strassing the whole shoe!


----------



## jancedtif

*Bella* and *Daisy* you're doing a terrific job!!

*Roussel* I can't wait to see your finished project!


----------



## BellaShoes

LouboutinNerd said:


> *Bella *- Oooooh, they look amazing!!  Dare I say I actually like yours better than the "real" clichy strass (Please don't kill me Msr. L!)?  I love the little notch in the toe.  You did an incredible job!


 You know something, that little 'sweetheart' toe box looks so fabulous on too... and in black... I am in love for sure... thanks *LouboutinNerd*! If I ever come across a SOM1 in nude... I am all over it!

Once my 2nd lot of crystals come in I will certainly post the completed project along with modeling pics....


----------



## louboutinlawyer

WOW!!!!

*Daisy* and *Bella*, I am amazed!! 

*Bella*- they look SO fantastic, and I agree with LouboutinNerd- The SOM1 is even better than the regular clichy! You must be SO thrilled- I'm so glad that this project has turned out so well! I know how disappointing it can be to miss out on a pair you really want, so I'm really happy for you!! 

*Daisy*- What a FABULOUS style to strass!! I love love love them. You are doing such a great job- you've made me obsessed with finding a passmule to bling out!

I love this thread!


----------



## thithi

great work daisy!!  they look fabulous... i think if you stopp now, you'll still get the look of strass without having to worry about pieces falling off the heels.  you're inspiring me to strass something now!

love the strass heels bella!!  they look so much better that way.


----------



## vuittonamour

i might be in the minority daisy but i'm for strassing the whole thing!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

vuittonamour said:


> i might be in the minority daisy but i'm for strassing the whole thing!!



Me too!!


----------



## sara999

i'm all for strassing the whole thing but i do believe that if you want it to be a more casual "dressy" shoe than you should just leave it at the strap


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *louboutinlawyer* and *thithi*!


----------



## authenticplease

Daisy They look amazing!  I like just the strap strassed.....I could see them casual or dressy this way!  Whatever you decide.....they are going to look incredible!


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *LouboutinNerd*, *Jancedtif*, *LouboutinLawyer*, *Meggy*, *thithi*, *Vuittonamour*, *Sara*, *Authentic*, *Roussel* and *Bella* for all of your compliments and advice!!

I don't know why I'm struggling so much with deciding whether to do the whole thing or leave as is!  LOL!  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Kok

BellaShoes said:


> IMHO, python is easy to stretch...either yourself with socks, a shoe stretcher or a cobbler.


 

Thanks I will start with socks...am I the only one who doesn't trust a cobbler with her precious Louboutins?? I am afraid they'll wreck them or touch them with greasy hands.... I hate getting them re-healed , its very stressful!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^Hehe!  I so agree!  I took a pair in last week to have new heel taps put on and the cobblers hand were black from polish.....I actually asked him to show me one of the heel grips and when he picked up the package, I was looking to make sure none of the polish came off!  I was not handing my babies over otherwise!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

BellaShoes said:


> Okay Ladies... Day one of my Som1 Strass Project...
> 
> I started with E6000, a wood cuticle stick, Black Diamond Swarovski Crystals in the following sizes and quantities...
> 
> SS07 200 (ran out on 1st heel)
> SS09 200 (ran out on 1st heel)
> SS12 300 (plenty)
> SS16 200 (plenty)
> SS20 200 (plenty)



Bella,

I am placing my order for crystals.

Do you think this sounds about right?

SS07 x 4 Gross (576 pcs)
SS09 x 4 Gross (576 pcs)
SS12 x 3 Gross (432 pcs) or should I get 2 Gross (288 pcs)
SS16 x 2 Gross (288 pcs)
SS20 x 1 Gross (144 pcs)

I so appreciate your insight!


----------



## daisy2418

^^^ *Jet*, can't wait to see them!!!

I decided to do the whole shoe.    I went ahead and started it, so there's no turning back now!


----------



## JetSetGo!

YAY! I can't wait either!

I went ahead an ordered this:

SS07 x 4 Gross (576 pcs)
SS09 x 4 Gross (576 pcs)
SS12 x 2 Gross (288 pcs)
SS16 x 2 Gross (288 pcs)
SS20 x 1 Gross (144 pcs)


----------



## rdgldy

All so exciting!! I can't wait to see the finished shoes.


----------



## roussel

Oooh Jet are you doing the SOM1?  What color crystals did you order?  I'm so glad a lot of us are doing this.  Pls share your experience to us.  
BTW, Bella, how do you position the crystals?  Put the larger ones first?  I am thinking of positioning the largest size first all over the shoes randomly and then filling with the next size down, and so on.  Would you recommend that approach?


----------



## BellaShoes

JetSetGo! said:


> YAY! I can't wait either!
> 
> I went ahead an ordered this:
> 
> SS07 x 4 Gross (576 pcs)
> SS09 x 4 Gross (576 pcs)
> SS12 x 2 Gross (288 pcs)
> SS16 x 2 Gross (288 pcs)
> SS20 x 1 Gross (144 pcs)



Sorry *Jet* for the delay... yes, your numbers look good. I ordered too few in the beginning and needed ordered an additional 300 in both the 07 and 09 and about 50 additional 12 and 16 to be safe. You should be spot on

That is fabulous *Jet*!! I am looking forward to your project... have fun!


----------



## BellaShoes

roussel said:


> Oooh Jet are you doing the SOM1?  What color crystals did you order?  I'm so glad a lot of us are doing this.  Pls share your experience to us.
> BTW, Bella, how do you position the crystals?  Put the larger ones first?  I am thinking of positioning the largest size first all over the shoes randomly and then filling with the next size down, and so on.  Would you recommend that approach?



I have seen it done that way in the thread... my approach was a little less 'structured'...

I used my wooden cuticle stick and the wider flat end I would smear a thin layer of E6000 in a dime size area of the shoe..then with the pointed tip of cuticle stick; I would randomly select each crystal connecting them edge to edge.. building a puzzle as I go. This way you are certain to keep it random... KWIM? It will make much more sense when you start...you will easily find a groove that works for you!

*Just make sure to pull back from the shoe every so often to ensure your crystals are varied.
* Once the crystal is placed in the glue, try not to 'slide' it around as it will make the glue bulk up around the edges. Just place a crystal, position in slightly and pull back the stick.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Awesome, *Bella*! Thanks!

Roussel, I ordered Light Sapphire AB. I hope they are pretty!
It's so hard to tell from the online pics. They vary so much!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ That is going to be gorgeous Jet!


----------



## roussel

Oooh pretty Jet!  You really can't go wrong with any color.  All these crystals are pretty IRL.  I got an email for my order, they said they only have about 500 of the 07ss and 400 of the 09ss, but they will ship already and have the rest on backorder.  I will call them tomorrow and ask when they'll get more of the 07 and 09, which I hope won't be too long.  I think we won't really know how much exactly we'll need until we see our progress. 
I think you're right Bella, I'll figure it out more as I go along.  I read from one website that they use beeswax placed at the tip of a straw to pickup the beads, dip the back in glue, and position and press using a wooden stick or toothpick. I think I will try this method and remember your tip not to slide the stone around after placement.


----------



## daisy2418

*Jet*, I think the sapphire will be beautiful!!!

*Roussel*--I think you'll be able to get a good way into your project with what they've got in stock.  I should have been keeping better track of how many I used.  I think that you're right--you really do figure it out as you go along and really get into a rhythm.

I used a toothpick to smooth the glue directly on to the shoe, and then used tweezers to place the stones on the glue.  If one of the stones seemed like they weren't adhering well, I just used my fingernail to kind of push it down.


----------



## Speedah

*Bella*, the Som1s are one of my favorite pairs and they are looking amazing so far!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!!!

*Daisy*, love how the Passmules are coming along! Have you decided if you're going to strass the whole shoe or not? I say go for it. I don't see anything wrong with wearing completely formal or dressy shoes with jeans. It's all about attitude. 

Can't wait to see all the "in progress" pairs!!! I keep meaning to place my order for crystals but then I get overwhelmed by all the color options and close the window.


----------



## daisy2418

Hi *Speedah*!  I decided to do the whole shoe.  That was originally how I pictured it in my head, and I kind of thought that just doing the strap would leave my project incomplete, even if it did look finished.  KWIM?  Plus, I live in Dallas, so there's no shortage of places I could wear them totally strassed.

The bummer is that now I'm stuck waiting on artbeats for my shipment!  Boo.

If the shipment gets here in time, I may try and finish them for Valentine's Day.  That might be a little ambitious, though.  LOL!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Speedah said:


> *Bella*, the Som1s are one of my favorite pairs and they are looking amazing so far!!! Can't wait to see the finished product!!!
> 
> *Daisy*, love how the Passmules are coming along! Have you decided if you're going to strass the whole shoe or not? I say go for it. I don't see anything wrong with wearing completely formal or dressy shoes with jeans. It's all about attitude.
> 
> Can't wait to see all the "in progress" pairs!!! I keep meaning to place my order for crystals but then I get overwhelmed by all the color options and close the window.




I TOTALLY relate! You should have seen me last night. You'd have thought I was choosing options for world peace! I was all over the map. I had my Lt Sapphire AB order all ready then freaked out and decided it should be Light Siam AB, then it had to be Meridian Blue then I was sure it was something else. I finally had to say eff it and go with my original choice. :girlwhack:


----------



## xboobielicousx

Jet - I can't WAIT to see your progress pics!

Daisy - the passumules are turning out so nice! You should definitely strass out the whole shoe...it will be so pretty!

Bella - i LOVE your som1s!  i can't wait to see the completed pics


Ok so you guys have really really inspired me to try to strass out one of my CLs...But I really don't know which one I should do?  Out of the below, which pair do you think would work best ?

1 - nude leather Declic
2 - black patent NP
3 - burgundy patent YoYo 85
4 - purple patent ron ron
5 - black leather VP
6 - pictured below..they are NPs but i forget the name of the colorway


----------



## meggyg8r

^ that is Red Karey.

I think the easiest to strass and the ones you could have the most color choices for would be the nude leather Declic or the black leather VP.

What color crystals are you interested in? That could also help make your decision as well.


----------



## xboobielicousx

thanks meggy! it was on the tip of my tounge but I just couldnt remember what it was called..lol

i took a look briefly at that site that sells the crystals and wow! i was so overwhelmed with the color choices .  I was going to try to decide which shoe first and then post to get opinions on what color crystals lol


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, well then I'm clearly no help  I honestly think it might be better to pick your crystal color first because ultimately, that's the color you're going to see in the end. For example, if you're thinking you want a bright red crystal then the nude underneath would be good. If you want a dark red crystal, the black underneath would be best. I think it might be smarter to go this way, too, because you have so many pairs to choose from. Most girls just have 1 option they have in mind and have to go from there.. you have 6!! Just my 2 cents, of course!


----------



## lolitablue

I love coming here and seeing all the inspiring projects!! You guys have done amazing jobs!!!  I purposedly purchased a canvas NP pair that is going to be my first DIY.  Cannot wait to get them shoes and start my project.  I still have no idea of what I want but I keep gravitating toward multi-color strass!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I would do your Nude Declics or Purple Patent Ron Rons! They would be sooooo pretty!


----------



## Speedah

JetSetGo! said:


> I TOTALLY relate! You should have seen me last night. You'd have thought I was choosing options for world peace! I was all over the map. I had my Lt Sapphire AB order all ready then freaked out and decided it should be Light Siam AB, then it had to be Meridian Blue then I was sure it was something else. I finally had to say eff it and go with my original choice. :girlwhack:



 Yes! Exactly! Just when I think I've settled on a few colors I see another. The Meridian Blue is dreamy....  It's like...oh! Shiny! 

Oh well, that just means we'll have to come back to buy more for new pairs that will be strassed!


----------



## roussel

I second the purple patent Ron rons, with some purple crystals...
I also like the Red Karey NPs with multi-color crystals.  I love that it has the silver heel.


----------



## roussel

Speedah said:


> Yes! Exactly! Just when I think I've settled on a few colors I see another. The Meridian Blue is dreamy....  It's like...oh! Shiny!
> 
> Oh well, that just means we'll have to come back to buy more for new pairs that will be strassed!



I totally understand what you ladies mean.  I can't stop thinking about crystals lately, all the possibilities.  I think it is somewhat a good thing since I won't be buying too expensive shoes, and the strassing project will take a while to finish.  But then I haven't even started with the first project and I'm already thinking of the next ones.


----------



## rilokiley

*daisy*- wow, your Passmules look amazing!!  They turned out really well.

*Bella*- You did such a great job!  They look just like the real thing... Congrats!!

*xboobieliciousx*- I agree with *meggy* in terms of thinking about which color crystal you want first... also whether you want closed toe/open toe, slingback/pump, etc.

*Jet*- I can't wait to see how yours turns out!



I've also been thinking about strassing a pair of my CL's.  The ones I wear least are my brown glittart Ron Rons... I was thinking of *Black Diamond* or *Smoky Quartz*.  Opinions?  Any other crystal suggestions?  And do you think I have to stick to dark crystals?  I'm not sure how a lighter/more colorful crystal would look against the brown patent.  Thank you!!


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo,* i have a pair of brown glittarts that i've thought about strassing, too.  i think the dark crystals would be beautiful.  there are so many choices that would also work, i'm sure.


----------



## rilokiley

YaYa3 said:


> *rilo,* i have a pair of brown glittarts that i've thought about strassing, too.  i think the dark crystals would be beautiful.  there are so many choices that would also work, i'm sure.




Thanks, *Yaya*!  ooh that would be fun if you decided to strass your brown glittarts as well!


----------



## roussel

rilo, i think the mocca, smoked topaz, tabac, or the dorado will look nice with your brown glittart.  i like the mocca the best.

question for those who've seen the fire opal LC IRL, are they made up of multi-color stones? are they fire opal AB and fire opal mixed?


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks, *roussel*!  I think those colors would look gorgeous as well, but I wouldn't have much to wear with brown strass.


ok after talking to a few lovely tpfers, I have decided on Volcano strass for my Ron Rons!  Now I'm going to go back and reread this thread for tips and such.  Can't wait to start!


----------



## roussel

^ yay!!! volcano is so pretty rilo, and i agree will be a versatile shoe than brown.  more wearable too.  we'll be strass shoe cousins!  i can't wait for my crystals to arrive.  i just made another purchase last night from another seller for 720 more 09ss,


----------



## carlinha

OMG this is where all the action is!!! 

seriously, you ladies are so talented and should all have a job with Msr. Louboutin himself!!! 

*bella* - WOW, if i didn't know better i would have thought you bought them that way!!!

*roussel* - i love the volcano and i can't wait to see your project done!  it will be perfect timing as well, as there will a lot of *VOLCANO STRASS* coming out for *Fall 2010*!!!!

*daisy* - love your passmules!!!  they are gonna be so stunning!


----------



## carlinha

roussel said:


> rilo, i think the mocca, smoked topaz, tabac, or the dorado will look nice with your brown glittart.  i like the mocca the best.
> 
> question for those who've seen the fire opal LC IRL, are they made up of multi-color stones? are they fire opal AB and fire opal mixed?



*roussel*, my fire opals are made of 2 colored stones: fire opal (larger size), and i believe siam or light siam (the smaller red ones)
with flash





without flash

















as you can see, using 2 complementary colored stones in different sizes adds to the dimension of the shoe... also, the stones are very randomly arranged and tightly packed.  hope this helps!


----------



## roussel

C!  Thank you so much for posting those very detailed pics of your FO.  You're such an angel.  I think that will be my next project.  I'm also thinking an emerald shoe, a.k.a. my WICKED shoes, haha.
Really???  Volcano strass coming soon?  THAT IS AMAZING NEWS!!!  Now I am getting more and more excited to begin.


----------



## carlinha

roussel said:


> C!  Thank you so much for posting those very detailed pics of your FO.  You're such an angel.  I think that will be my next project.
> Really???  Volcano strass coming soon?  THAT IS AMAZING NEWS!!!  Now I am getting more and more excited to begin.



you're welcome!  

yeah volcano strass is coming out for fall 2010!!!    i wish i had the artistic talent for this cuz i'd be doing it myself!

ooh btw *xboobie*, i think you should strass the nude nappa declics!!!


----------



## roussel

I'm sure you can do it.  This will test my patience.  Usually I am good with beginning a  project, then I get impatient and want to start on a new one without finishing what I started.  
I wish there'll be pics of the volcano strass shoes soon.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here is the color I ordered for my Som 1 heels. Now I'm wondering if I should get another color and cover the front with it!


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> Here is the color I ordered for my Som 1 heels. Now I'm wondering if I should get another color and cover the front with it!



beautiful *jet*!!!  what color would you do the front part?


----------



## roussel

Lovely Jet! Maybe the darker sapphire for the front?  Those are the light sapphire right?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I ordered the color chart so I can see the colors IRL. I guess I'll start with the heels and see how it goes. 

Yes, those are the light Sapphire. The Dark Sapphire would be fabulous with them!


----------



## rilokiley

*Jet*- that looks gorgeous!




roussel said:


> ^ yay!!! volcano is so pretty rilo, and i agree will be a versatile shoe than brown.  more wearable too.  we'll be strass shoe cousins!  i can't wait for my crystals to arrive.  i just made another purchase last night from another seller for 720 more 09ss,



ooh you're doing volcano strass, too?!   I must have missed this before.  I can't wait to see how yours looks!


I read that people have been using tweezers or cuticle sticks.  I hope this isn't a stupid question- for those using cuticle sticks, how are you picking up the crystal to put on the shoe?


----------



## lolitablue

Carla, you are a doll for showing those pictures here!!! May I ask how does volcano strass would look?


----------



## JetSetGo!

rilokiley said:


> *Jet*- that looks gorgeous!
> 
> ooh you're doing volcano strass, too?!   I must have missed this before.  I can't wait to see how yours looks!
> 
> I read that people have been using tweezers or cuticle sticks.  I hope this isn't a stupid question- for those using cuticle sticks, how are you picking up the crystal to put on the shoe?





I ordered some beeswax for the tip.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here is the Volcano. So pretty!


----------



## roussel

I think I should've ordered the colorchart too.  I want to see all colors IRL. 
BTW, I found this jewel setter tool which I think is similar to the beeswax approach
http://www.beadaholique.com/p-10361...-tool-for-swarovski-flatback-rhinestones.aspx

I have another pic of Volcano


----------



## daisy2418

JetSetGo! said:


> I would do your Nude Declics or Purple Patent Ron Rons! They would be sooooo pretty!


 
*xboobieliciousx*--I couldn't agree more and was going to say the same.  The purple patent Ron Ron would look soooo good!


----------



## daisy2418

JetSetGo! said:


> Here is the color I ordered for my Som 1 heels. Now I'm wondering if I should get another color and cover the front with it!


 
Sooo pretty!!!  Can't wait to see these in non-stock pics!!!


----------



## daisy2418

I'm so excited for everyone to get their crystals and start their projects (*Jet*, *Lolita*, *Rilo*, *Roussel* and *xboobieliciousx*, I'm looking at you...and whoever else I missed!!!)  

*Carlinha*--thanks for posting the close up of your fire opals.  Those pics are going to be so helpful for those just starting (or in the middle) of projects with stone placement!  I think when I was just starting mine on Saturday I had one of your pics on my screen to help with that.  So thanks!


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks, *Jet* and *roussel*!


----------



## lolitablue

Daisy, it is exciting, indeed!! Tonight, I am going to check every posting and make sure that I have all the information on stones sizes, glue kind, etc. and review the whole process so I could start mine!! Great thread and awesome ideas!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jet.. The sapphire is beautiful... Your Soms will look extraordinary!
Rilo.. I used my cuticle stick and alot of patience. Oddly the crystals just stuck? I recommend Jets idea.. Beeswax... Alot less trying I'm sure 
roussel... Lucky girl with snagging such a popular color.. Your strass will be ALL the rage!


----------



## regeens

rilokiley said:


> *Jet*- that looks gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh you're doing volcano strass, too?!   I must have missed this before.  I can't wait to see how yours looks!
> 
> 
> I read that people have been using tweezers or cuticle sticks.  I hope this isn't a stupid question- for those using cuticle sticks, how are you picking up the crystal to put on the shoe?



*rilo*, perhaps check artbeads.com for the Jewel Setter ($2.50 I think). It's what melia uses. Alternatively, I'm sure cuticle stick or the plastic thingy you use to stir sugar in takeaway coffees + beeswax on the tip should work. Can't wait to see everyone's strassed out CLs!


----------



## roussel

Ok, I placed my last (hopefully) order of the 07ss (1440 pieces).  So I should have around 2000 pieces of that, should be more than enough I hope.  I also ordered the color chart and those sticks with the beeswax tip.  I should be good to go.  artbeads said my order should ship out today, then approx 2-4 days more.  

Thanks Bella! I don't think I'll have a finished product to show during the SF meet, but I'll bring them for sure.  Bring your SOM1 too, I wanna see.  

I love this thread!!!


----------



## carlinha

daisy2418 said:


> *Carlinha*--thanks for posting the close up of your fire opals.  Those pics are going to be so helpful for those just starting (or in the middle) of projects with stone placement!  I think when I was just starting mine on Saturday I had one of your pics on my screen to help with that.  So thanks!



oh thanks *daisy*!    i'm glad it could be of help!

i cannot wait to see everyone's projects done... it's all gonna look soooo amazing!

*jet* - maybe in the reference library we can have a POST YOUR DIY JOBS here... or is there one like that already?  can't remember actually...


----------



## BellaShoes

Great idea *Carlinha*! A DIY post thread!

*roussel*.. most certainly I will bring them (if I am not wearing them!)


----------



## JetSetGo!

There is one already.


----------



## carlinha

JetSetGo! said:


> There is one already.



awesome!  i didn't remember if it was something i dreamed up or actually saw.


----------



## roussel

yay my crystals shipped today!  i think i'm starting this weekend


----------



## daisy2418

roussel said:


> yay my crystals shipped today!  i think i'm starting this weekend




Yahoo!!!


----------



## roussel

I got a pic of a phone cover with volcano crystals


----------



## daisy2418

roussel--holy smoke!  gorgeous!!!!!  those will look stunning!!


----------



## Evenstar

I love everyone's bling - looks fabulous!! 

Just a question when crystallising the whole shoe, how would you account for the wear around the toe area? I'm just thinking that every time you wear a shoe you get wear marks where your foot bends and if there are crystals glued on that area, you wouldn't want them coming off... hope that makes sense!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Evenstar said:


> I love everyone's bling - looks fabulous!!
> 
> Just a question when crystallising the whole shoe, how would you account for the wear around the toe area? I'm just thinking that every time you wear a shoe you get wear marks where your foot bends and if there are crystals glued on that area, you wouldn't want them coming off... hope that makes sense!


 
I've never had a problem with crystals falling off.


----------



## xboobielicousx

omg the volcano crystals look SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO beautiful!!!!  

ok i guess i've narrowed it down after reading everyone's advice to either my nude declics or my purple ron rons.  I don't wear either of them very often so this would be a perfect opportunity to make one of them a bit more special....

ok now let me see if I can attempt to narrow down the color of the crystals...


----------



## BellaShoes

Roussel... That's a great picture of the crystals! Your project will be fabulous... Artbeads shipped my crystals the sane day as yours... I wonder if they ate curious on the sudden increase of multi thousand flat back crystal orders...


----------



## roussel

^ ha ha Bella, I guess so.  I got all their smaller volcano crystals.


----------



## daisy2418

Updated progress pics...

My artbeads order shipped yesterday but I think I'm going to have to make another order. I don't think my order is enough to finish this one and do the second shoe too.


----------



## roussel

Looking good daisy! Do you have a bigger pic?


----------



## meggyg8r

ooo looking good, *daisy*!

ETA: lol Roussel and I posted the same phrase at the same time, funny.


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *roussel* and *meggy*!!!

Sorry...only have the junky iPhone pics--the digi camera wasn't charged last night and I just snapped a quick pic this AM.  Maybe tonight!

Hopefully your order will come soon *roussel*!


----------



## roussel

Meggy we were def on the same wavelength during that time we posted.
Daisy, what type glue are you using? E6000?  How are you picking up and placing the crystals?  Do you put the larger crystals first? I think you made a good decision with strassing the entire shoe.  It looks so sparkly.
I myself don't know when I'm gonna wear these strass shoes.  I think they will be over the top for my mommy duties and parties I attend.  Oh well, they'll sit pretty in my shoe closet for sure and will greet me each morning and night.


----------



## BellaShoes

roussel said:


> I myself don't know when I'm gonna wear these strass shoes. I think they will be over the top for my mommy duties and parties I attend. Oh well, they'll sit pretty in my shoe closet for sure and will greet me each morning and night.


 
WHAT! roussell you wear those beauties anytime and anywhere you want! That is what makes them so special... first, you made them..second, no matter how blue the day you look down and ... Pair them with a pair of skinny jeans and a simple top... LOVE!!!!

Me.. I am going to finish my SOM1's stat (once my second round of crystals arrive) and I am rockin' them to the office  

When I'm comin at ya...  just a simple black patent...but when I am leaving... what the...


----------



## BellaShoes

daisy... your shoes are dreamy... I LOVE THEM!!!! So happy you did the total strass....

also.. sorry about the type-o earlier.. iphone post. I meant ARE not ATE? Please do not eat crystals.


----------



## roussel

business in front party at the back!  

i think i'll wear them with dates/dinner with the DH or meeting my TPF ladies who will truly get it.


----------



## daisy2418

roussel said:


> Meggy we were def on the same wavelength during that time we posted.
> Daisy, what type glue are you using? E6000? How are you picking up and placing the crystals? Do you put the larger crystals first? I think you made a good decision with strassing the entire shoe. It looks so sparkly.
> I myself don't know when I'm gonna wear these strass shoes. I think they will be over the top for my mommy duties and parties I attend. Oh well, they'll sit pretty in my shoe closet for sure and will greet me each morning and night.


 
*Roussel*--you can wear them anywhere you want to!!!!  Out to dinner, or around the house.  I especially think that any shoe can be dressed up or dressed down....if you wear them with dark jeans or something, they'll be a little more casual than if you wear them with an LBD.

I am using E6000 glue and I'm picking the crystals up with my tweezers and placing them on.  I had been thinking about strassing a pair, but over the weekend it was kind of a last minute decision, so I just went with what I had, and I don't regularly keep beeswax in my house.    But I did have tweezers.

I do put a few larger crystals on and then work around them, but I also add in the larger ones as I go along, if that makes sense.

The only bad part about strassing the whole shoe is that it seems like I'm nowhere close to being done.  LOL!  If I just did the strap, I would probably be close to done with both by now.  I'm glad that I'm doing the whole thing, and I know it will be worth the wait and work.

*ETA--Thanks for the encouragement everyone!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## BellaShoes

roussel said:


> business in front party at the back!


 :lolots:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Daisy, It's looking fabulous! Do you have a bigger pic?



BellaShoes said:


> daisy... your shoes are dreamy... I LOVE THEM!!!! So happy you did the total strass....
> 
> also.. sorry about the type-o earlier.. iphone post. I meant ARE not ATE? Please do not eat crystals.


----------



## daisy2418

Is this one a different size than the last one?  I re-sized the last in photobucket because it looked huge!!!







Thanks *Jet*!  Can't wait to see yours when you start them!!


----------



## meggyg8r

No, it looks the same to me. The largeness is okay though! The first time you posted it it was really small and hard to see. This is great!


----------



## lolitablue

Awesome, daisy!!! So, ladies is it the consensus that placement is totally random?


----------



## roussel

That's a better pic Daisy.  They're looking gorgeous already!  Do you put less of the bigger stones along the heel?


----------



## daisy2418

*lolita*--my stone placement has been random, except that i used the smallest stones to outline and on edges(although I would throw a larger stone in every once in a while).  I think you can see on my pictures--on the edges it's mostly all little stones, to give myself a border.  

*roussel*--I did put less of the bigger stones on the heel because I think somewhere in this thread someone said they thought the larger stones were towards the front, and smaller on the heel.  Plus, it made sense to me that since the heel was smaller area wise, to put less big stones there.  KWIW?  I bet if you looked at the pics carlinha posted yesterday, those would be an awesome guide.

Thanks *Meggy*!


----------



## MBKitty

I am sooooo impressed with ALL of you!  Your shoes are AMAZING and what a great way to personalize them!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG- Daisy!! I LOVE them!! I'm obsessed..I want a pair!!! haha


----------



## indypup

Phew.  I just bought ALL of the crystals I need according to Meaghan's list.

I'd like to hear from the others that are doing the whole shoe-- *Meaghan*, do you still have enough crystals??

I've also decided to do a combo of Silk/light Peach/light Peach AB/Silk AB.  I'll post my progress pics in a few... it is slow-going!

And everyone's shoes look INCREDIBLE... *daisy*, I'm glad you decided to strass 'em out completely!  They look beautiful!  *Bella*, dare I say they look more beautiful than the pair you lost???


----------



## roussel

Indy can't wait to see your pictures.  Those mix of colors must look really pretty.


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *MBKitty* and *LouboutinLawyer*!!

*LouboutinLawyer*--if you're really interested, watch the 'bay for Passmules.  I think I got mine for about $120....so they were a really good deal!!!

*Indypup*--Thanks!  I can't wait to see your progress!!  Post now!!!  LOL!  Those colors sound divine together!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

daisy2418 said:


> *LouboutinLawyer*--if you're really interested, watch the 'bay for Passmules.  I think I got mine for about $120....so they were a really good deal!!!



Believe me...I'm on it!!


----------



## BellaShoes

They look fantastic daisy!

Still waiting on my additional crystals....


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel said:


> I'm sure you can do it.  This will test my patience.  Usually I am good with beginning a  project, then I get impatient and want to start on a new one without finishing what I started.
> I wish there'll be pics of the volcano strass shoes soon.



i think this project will be a little more motivational for you  lol because once they're done, then you can wear 'em and it's like having a new pair of shoes!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

love them daisy! i can't wait to strass my ownnn!


----------



## rilokiley

*daisy*- they really look amazing so far.  I think you did the right thing by strassing the whole shoe


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *Vuitton* and *Rilo*!!!

*Bella* and *Roussel*--did your crystals come today?


----------



## roussel

No crystals yet Daisy... I got shipment notification from the 2 other sellers I ordered more of the smaller crystals.  Artbeads only shipped the 20,16,12 crystals since they cannot fulfill the 09,07 amounts.  The wait is killing me.
How many pieces have you used so far?  
I will have about 
2000  07ss
1100  09ss
700 12ss
500 16ss
300 20ss

I'm thinking if I should order more of the bigger crystals... or if order too much of the 07ss


----------



## roussel

Ok just got notification from artbeads that they shipped the smaller crystals too.  I hope to get all my crystals by Fri so I can start this weekend.


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> No crystals yet Daisy... I got shipment notification from the 2 other sellers I ordered more of the smaller crystals. Artbeads only shipped the 20,16,12 crystals since they cannot fulfill the 09,07 amounts. The wait is killing me.
> How many pieces have you used so far?
> I will have about
> 2000 07ss
> 1100 09ss
> 700 12ss
> 500 16ss
> 300 20ss
> 
> I'm thinking if I should order more of the bigger crystals... or if order too much of the 07ss


 
I am getting ready to order my crystals from Artbeads and was wondering if the 2000, 1100, etc is the amount and then the other is the size of the crystal?


----------



## roussel

^ yes lolita you are correct


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> ^ yes lolita you are correct


 
Thank you, dear!!! 

I am doing *Rainbow* *Strassing*!!!


----------



## roussel

Oooh fun!  Which colors and which shoe?


----------



## daisy2418

*roussel*--I think that your numbers look good.  I used a LOT more of the 07's than I thought I would.  I think that your are fine on the number of big ones...if you break it up, that's like 150 of the largest per shoe, which I think will be plenty.

I hope you get to start this weekend too....for me, it's a hard project to work on during the week because I normally work pretty long hours.  This week (luckily) for me, my boss has been leaving early, so I have been too, and getting home at a decent hour, only to be stuck at the kitchen table with glue, crystals and tweezers.  LOL!


----------



## daisy2418

lolitablue said:


> Thank you, dear!!!
> 
> I am doing *Rainbow* *Strassing*!!!


 

THIS!  I can't wait to see!


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> Oooh fun! Which colors and which shoe?


 
Canvas NPs.  The heel is currently brown leather so I have not decided in which metallic color I want to dye it but the canvas is going to be dyed into a dark color.  



daisy2418 said:


> THIS! I can't wait to see!


 
I know, cannot wait to get them either.  I will be ordering blues, golden yellow, greens, red and maybe other bright colors!


----------



## roussel

Oooh silver metallic heel sounds nice... and as far as the color of the beads, I think I figured out what they used for the multi-strass NPs... sapphire (blue), peridot (green), sun (orange), rose (pink), light siam (red)... I am thinking of doing this too to my black so privates but after a while I guess, since they are still in very good condition.


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> Oooh silver metallic heel sounds nice... and as far as the color of the beads, I think I figured out what they used for the multi-strass NPs... sapphire (blue), peridot (green), sun (orange), rose (pink), light siam (red)... I am thinking of doing this too to my black so privates but after a while I guess, since they are still in very good condition.


 
My dear!! I am running with these names to Artbeads.com!!!! Thank you, thank you!!! 

Also, I am not a silver person, got the gold glitters so what other color do you recommend, you strassing guru?


----------



## roussel

gold should work too, my black so privates have the gold heel too so if ever mine will be gold as well.  but i just bought those multi-glitter nps with the silver heel so i'm not sure if i'll pursue this project.  i would like to see how yours turn out, pls post pics of your progress here.  i love that we are all sharing ideas.


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> gold should work too, my black so privates have the gold heel too so if ever mine will be gold as well. but i just bought those multi-glitter nps with the silver heel so i'm not sure if i'll pursue this project. i would like to see how yours turn out, pls post pics of your progress here. i love that we are all sharing ideas.


 
Roussel!! Thank you for sharing!! I was thinking a metallic red.  
I already have the lots of gold!!!

I will definitely do before and after!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, I've checked out this thread before and I have to say, it's AMAZING!!!!!!    You're all so talented and creative! 

*roussel* - I can't WAIT to see the final product... they're going to be drop dead gorgeous!!! 

*Bella* - Those SOMs are gonna be insanely gorgeous!! 

*daisy *- You did an incredible job... they're SO beautiful!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, like many of you ladies, I absolutely ADORE strass, but couldn't possibly justify its price tag.   I've been wanting to bling out my black kid 85 yoyos (I've only worn them twice since getting them for a steal off ebay a long time ago) for ages and this thread is giving me the push to at least try my hand at it! 

So, what color do you like best?   I was looking at artbeads.com and am leaning towards black diamond (that multifaceted hue is just stunning ), but there is also hematite and cosmojet!  I'm a little torn between cosmojet and black diamond especially (the latter might pop a bit more cuz it's lighter but the former might be stunning too)... ahh.   What do you ladies think?   Ohhhhh, or should I do a mix, or is one color better/easier?  So confused!


----------



## meggyg8r

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, like many of you ladies, I absolutely ADORE strass, but couldn't possibly justify its price tag.   I've been wanting to bling out my black kid 85 yoyos (I've only worn them twice since getting them for a steal off ebay a long time ago) for ages and this thread is giving me the push to at least try my hand at it!
> 
> So, what color do you like best?   I was looking at artbeads.com and am leaning towards black diamond (that multifaceted hue is just stunning ), but there is also hematite and cosmojet!  I'm a little torn between cosmojet and black diamond especially (the latter might pop a bit more cuz it's lighter but the former might be stunning too)... ahh.   What do you ladies think?   Ohhhhh, or should I do a mix, or is one color better/easier?  So confused!



Oooh YAY! Another DIY-er! I think any of those black colors would look good! Black diamond would look really neat because it's a bit lighter than a black. My vote would probably be that! I bet you could mix them up though and get a really neat effect (like the fire opal LCs have 2 different colored crystals on them). I love that idea.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Meggy!   Haha, welllll, at this point it's a dream, because I don't know if I got the skills to make it happen, but I really, really want to try!   Hmm, I totally agree with you... that's why I was leaning towards black diamond.   Then I thought about the fire opal LCs and the multi crystals really make it pop... so a subtle mix of black crystals might do the same thing here, only it'd be a lot more subtle.   Do you think I should do cosmojet and black diamond then? 




meggyg8r said:


> Oooh YAY! Another DIY-er! I think any of those black colors would look good! Black diamond would look really neat because it's a bit lighter than a black. My vote would probably be that! I bet you could mix them up though and get a really neat effect (like the fire opal LCs have 2 different colored crystals on them). I love that idea.


----------



## meggyg8r

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi Meggy!   Haha, welllll, at this point it's a dream, because I don't know if I got the skills to make it happen, but I really, really want to try!   Hmm, I totally agree with you... that's why I was leaning towards black diamond.   Then I thought about the fire opal LCs and the multi crystals really make it pop... so a subtle mix of black crystals might do the same thing here, only it'd be a lot more subtle.   Do you think I should do cosmojet and black diamond then?



I think cosmojet and black diamond would look awesome!! I think it would give the color a little bit more depth.


----------



## daisy2418

*Fiery*--thanks!!!

As far as colors, I think the mix would look awesome.  What color (if you know) do they use on the Calypso?  I think that would look awesome on the black kid.  It's probably jet, I would guess?  But I think hematite is gorgeous too.

It really is a lot easier to DIY these shoes than you think.  I've said it a million times, but I am not crafty--I can barely cut in a straight line, but this project is easy and fun.  Be confident!  Your skills will be there, you just have to start!


----------



## daisy2418

OT--but *meggy*, your avi is .


----------



## meggyg8r

daisy2418 said:


> OT--but *meggy*, your avi is .



Thank you... sometimes I catch myself staring at it.. LOL


----------



## roussel

Meggy if there is a way to DIY those Youpis... I would... ha ha
That purple is just so vibrant and fun!  I love purple too, my favorite color.  

Fiery! Welcome to the club! I like the idea of doing jet hematite on your black shoes, just like the ones in those clic clacs that Panda is having done.  But then I think possibilities are endless too, you can choose a totally different approach and maybe spray them a different color, say metallic gold or silver and have more options with the color of crystals.  It's possible to spray black kid right with those Meltonian spray cans? Unless I am wrong.


----------



## moshi_moshi

daisy they look amazing!!!  all this strass is making me


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*daisy* - oh my!  Looking fantastic!  I love that you decided to bling the whole thing!

*fiery* - I think the combo of black diamond and cosmo jet sounds awesome!  Totally elegant!


----------



## meggyg8r

roussel said:


> Meggy if there is a way to DIY those Youpis... I would... ha ha
> That purple is just so vibrant and fun!  I love purple too, my favorite color.



 I wouldn't even know how to begin on that one!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies!

I was playing with my Som's today and the crystals set beautifully. I am really happy with them so far...

*fiery*... thanks for the encouragement! I am going to finish them up Friday!

*daisy*... my additional crystals came today!

*lolita*!! I am super excited about your rainbow project!

*roussel*... here's to hoping your crystals come tomorrow!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, cr*p.  i can't wait to get in here when i see someone has posted, and STILL no new pics.  i'm so excited about all this.  everyone is doing a fabulous job!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry *yaya*... I had to wait on more crystals....


----------



## roussel

Bella I do hope I get mine tomorrow, but those will be just the big sizes, I think the smaller ones will be a little later since they just shipped today.  
You are almost there.  Can't wait to see the finished shoes.


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *Moshi* and *LouboutinNerd*!!

Yay *Bella*!!!  I'm so glad the crystals came today!!!

*Roussel*--I'm sure your small ones will come tomorrow or Friday!  I'll keep the faith!

I completely finished one shoe tonight.  I'll post pics.  I'm so glad at least one is done, but it probably took 16-18 hours.  Time to start the other shoe.  Tomorrow.


----------



## daisy2418

Pics of the first completed shoe!  Thanks to everyone for their advice and encouragement!


----------



## YaYa3

*oh, lordy!*  they are absolutely stunning, *daisy.*  you did such a beautiful job and completely changed the look of the entire shoe.  WOW.  i'm impressed beyond words!  absolutely unbelievable!


----------



## daisy2418

Thank you so so much *YaYa*!!  That's so sweet!!!!

I saw your post and was hoping that when I finished you'd still be around!!

Do you think that i need to do that stripe that's not the strap or heels?  The side of the insole, I guess it would be?


----------



## YaYa3

*daisy,* i think i could tell better if you took a modeling pic.  with your foot inside the shoe, it would be easier to see the whole effect.  either way, they're just gorgeous!


----------



## laurayuki

so amazing!!!! congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

awwww daisy!! They are cinderella shoes...  beautiful!


----------



## daisy2418

YaYa3 said:


> *daisy,* i think i could tell better if you took a modeling pic.  with your foot inside the shoe, it would be easier to see the whole effect.  either way, they're just gorgeous!



Good point...Friday is pedi day so hopefully then I will remember!!!  My little feet have been hidden in closed toes for sometime now!!!


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *Laurayuki* and *Bella*!!!  

Can't wait to see your finished product, *Bella*!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*daisy* wow!!!  Your DIY strass looks AMAZING!! Looks professionally done! You are skilled!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG *Daisy*!! I'm IN LOVE!!! They are SPECTACULAR!! Standing Ovation!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*daisy* - Hi!   OMG, you did an incredible job... they are truly breathtaking!!  
Hmm, I have no idea what color is used on the Calypso, but it looks like Jet (definitely isn't black diamond)... I think the mix is what I'll do... I may order a bunch of different ones and see how they look against the black kid before committing to a crapload of crystals.   Thanks for the encouragement... seriously, if they turn out 1/10th as stunning as yours, I'll be over the moon! 

Hi *roussel*!  Hmm, I think I'm set on the black... dying/painting the shoes is too complicated for me haha (although strassing them will be even more complicated).   If I manage to do this and love the results, my dream pair would be the clear AB and then another in something bronzey-gold (I do have bronze patent yoyos I got off of ebay that are seriously neglected).  One project at a time though. 
*
LouboutinNerd* - Aww, thanks.. hope so!


----------



## lolitablue

Daisy!! Amazing!!!! It is all worth the time and effort, isnt it?

Fiery, so many choices, not enough shoes!!!


----------



## roussel

Omg Daisy what stunning shoe! They are unbelievably gorgeous! You seriously did an amazing job on the placement, so neat and looks like it came from CL. Good choice of color on the crystals against the silver/gray. I don't think you have to do the sides, they look perfect already. Now on to the other shoe...

Did you use e6000 glue? How do u put the glue, straight to the shoe, like dots or u spread it? I saw the e6000 came with the nozzle or u can get those injectors with diff size tips. I wonder if those will make the job easier and faster.

Fiery go go go!!! Jet hematite looks good on black


----------



## sara999

daisy that looks incredible!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Daisy*, WOW! They look fabulous!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Daisy*!!!! They look phenomenal! You've done an amazing job! Modeling pics, please?!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Daisy they're amazing! I wouldn't do the side strips, I don't think. Let them fall away visually. I cannot wait for modeling pix!


----------



## Spendaholic

*daisy2418* , ive never posted in the christian louboutin threads before but i do love his shoes,
i would like to say that the shoes you've done are perfection , congrats on the hard work, you most of save $$$$$. i would love to see a action picture when you've finished. 




daisy2418 said:


> Pics of the first completed shoe! Thanks to everyone for their advice and encouragement!


----------



## daisy2418

Thank you all so much!!!!  *Twiggy*, *LouboutinLawyer*, *Fiery*, *Lolita*, *Roussel*, *Sara999*, *Savvysgirl*, *Meggy*, *Jet* and *Spendaholic*--y'all are so sweet!  

*Fiery*--I think the mix will look awesome!  I'm excited to see it!!!  That's way more skilled than mine--I'm impressed!!

*Roussel*--I did use the e6000 glue.  What I would do was squeeze some on to a paper plate, pick a bit up with a toothpick, and then smooth it directly on the shoe.  I think the nozzles would have been cool for the tight areas when it gets closer to the end.  I also used a toothpick because I felt like I had more control over how much glue was staying on the shoe.  You don't want the glue to be too thick, or the crystals will sink in the glue, KWIM?

I promise that I'll post modeling pics on Friday after my pedicure...since only shoe is done, it will be like a before and after right next to each other.  LOL.

Thanks for the advice on doing the strips...I never planned on doing them, but then when I saw the finished product I thought "hmm..."  I'll take some modeling pics and decide then!


----------



## lulabee

All the strass is AMAZING!! I was wondering...does anyone know if there's any way to do studs, like the Mads, yourself?


----------



## rilokiley

*daisy*- Amazing job!  One of the best DIY strass jobs I've seen here!  I think using many of the smaller crystals (7ss and 9ss) makes it look a lot more like CL's strass.  They are gorgeous.  I can't wait to see modeling pics!  oh, and I think you should leave the sides as is


----------



## roussel

lula i wonder too how that's done.  must be difficult to do.


----------



## Aniski

I have a question about dyeing/painting shoes.  Is it possible to dye patent leather?  I have seen a pair of shoes I really like but I don't much like the color (they are too bright for my taste!) and I was thinking maybe I could change the color.  Since I have seen some great paintwork here, I was wondering if someone had any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## meggyg8r

lulabee said:


> All the strass is AMAZING!! I was wondering...does anyone know if there's any way to do studs, like the Mads, yourself?


 
Lula, I think I remember someone (I think naked?) saying something like the studs were stuck into the outer leather with prongs.

I don't think you could do this without having the prongs go through the entire shoe and then you'd have metal scratching your foot. I am guessing the way CL does it is that the outer leather is "pronged" and then the inner lining is placed over that, covering the metal up. It seems like it would be really difficult to DIY after the shoe has already been made.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> Lula, I think I remember someone (I think naked?) saying something like the studs were stuck into the outer leather with prongs.
> 
> I don't think you could do this without having the prongs go through the entire shoe and then you'd have metal scratching your foot. I am guessing the way CL does it is that the outer leather is "pronged" and then the inner lining is placed over that, covering the metal up. It seems like it would be really difficult to DIY after the shoe has already been made.


 
exactly right


----------



## daisy2418

Thank you *Rilo*!!!!  (PS--I read the threadabout how you found L&A's UHG...that was so so nice of you to do.)

*Lula*--couldn't you stud your own by finding some type of flat back stud, removing the pronging issue?  I'm not sure if that exists, but I would imagine someone has come up with it before.  

If they haven't been invented, I think I have an idea.


----------



## meaghan<3

Daisy - WOW!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indypup

*Daisy*, those look SO good!

I promise, I've tried to take pictures of my progress, but I cannot get a good picture!  I have a couple from my BlackBerry (from the other day... I've made more progress), so that's what I'll offer you now.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ooooh! Indy!!! They're looking gorgeous!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Indy*, those look SOOO GREAT!!! Amazing job so far! I love the colour.  Can't wait to see the progress and the finished product!!


----------



## indypup

Thanks *Jet* and *louboutinlawyer*!

I can't wait to see the finished product either, lol!  It's taking forever!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Indy*, they are looking great so far!!!! They are going to be awesome when you're finished!


----------



## roussel

Oh Indy those are gonna look fabulous!  Are those the silk crystals?


----------



## roussel

My white satin pumps are arriving today and I am deciding if I should dye them or leave them be and just put crystal AB (like the Samira Strass).  I'm feeling 'WICKED' green would look awesome, like emerald green.  What do you think ladies, should I dye them emerald green and put emerald crystals or leave them be.  I know I haven't even started on my first project and now thinking of my next one.


----------



## indypup

Thanks *meggy*!

*Roussel*, it's a combo of mostly Silk, some Light Peach, Silk AB and Peach AB.


----------



## sakura

*Daisy*, that looks positively AMAZING! 

Great job!   I would also leave the sides the way they are.  The patent leaves a nice contrast against the strass.


----------



## sakura

*indy*, I love the colors you picked!

You're doing a great job and I can't wait to see the final product.  It's going to be fab!


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *Sakura*!!!  

*Indy*--Thanks!!!  Yours look AMAZING so far!!!!!!  I cannot wait to see the finished product.  I think the combo is going to be TDF!!    Gorgeous.

*Roussel*--I'm partial to AB.  I think if I were to do mine over again, I'd do AB.  I just think it's such a pretty stone.


----------



## roussel

^ thanks Daisy, I'm partial to AB too, so sparkly.  I think I'll just work on my wicked green later.


----------



## compulsive

*daisy*, those look AMAZING!!

*R*, those look so good so far! Can't wait to see your finished product!

Would it be too much to strass a pair of flats? I'm not engaged yet but I was thinking of getting a pair of white satin flats and then strassing them for my wedding day for when my feet start to hurt.


----------



## PANda_USC

*daisy*, they look amazing hun!!!!! What a fabulous job you've done!

*indy*, looking good so far! I cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## kimberang

I love this! Very pro!


----------



## roussel

^ i think strass flats are gonna look cool.  i think way cooler if you do your actual wedding shoes.  it'll be special since you did it yourself.  i kinda wish i'll have another wedding just so i can wear something i'll make myself.  maybe on our 20th anniv when we renew our vows, but darn i want that to be a beach wedding.


----------



## lolitablue

*Indy*, what a great progress!! They are going to be amazing!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

you guys are so talented!!! *Daisy*~it looks amazing.  I wouldnt know the difference if I saw you on the street. they look like you bought them that way. How long did it take you finish them? Im thinking of strassing my clic clacs, but i think i'll just do the heels. *Indy*~looks fabulous so far!  i love the color of the crystals


----------



## lolitablue

Yes, I love coming to this thread!!!


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *Compulsive*, *PANda*, *Kimberang* and *Magdalena*!!

*Compulsive*--I think strassed wedding flats would be gorgeous!!!!  

*PANda*--I'm not sure if I mentioned this in the other thread, but I really love your pink satin strass.    So stunning!  You have such a TDF collection!

*Magdalena*--Please please please do the Clic Clacs.  Please?  Just one shoe took me, I think, 15 hours.  BUT!  If you do just the heel, you could knock it out quickly.  I think Bella said that her Som1's only took a couple hours!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow Indy and Daisy they both look great! You are doing a fantastic job


----------



## regeens

*Daisy*, that's one beautiful strass job! *Indy*, I can't wait to see how yours turns out.

For those wantng to get stuff from artbeads.com, the coupon code for 15% off is
SCW15P-PDS.


----------



## maianh_8686

*Daisy* your DIY strass shoes look sooo good, you did a great job  Congrats!!! 

*Indy* i love the shoe and crystal color combo.  Is that shoe nappa leather??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Reminder, here is the link for your finished projects! Let's fill this baby up!

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html


----------



## pwecious_323

*LORNALOU: *Hi, just wondering if you ever decide to DIY your rose Yoyos? If so, what color rhinestones did u order? I'm still deciding if I should do mine.


----------



## roussel

Yay! I got my volcano crystals today... I'll try to start and post later


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> Yay! I got my volcano crystals today... I'll try to start and post later


 

Yes, cannot wait!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

roussel


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Indy and Daisy both of you are making such great progress!! Congrats!!


I do not have any shoes in mind, but I think I am going to buy some crystals and adhesive just because. I know I am going to want to do a shoe, but I have yet to find the shoe. Also, I have no patience when it comes to waiting for stones to come when I have the shoe, so I might as well get a head start.

Would the color shoes matter what color stones I get? I kind of have a color in mind, but not sure it the shoe color matters.


----------



## JetSetGo!

What color crystals do you have in mind, Jimmy?


I got my Lt Sapphire AB Crystals today!!! Yaaaaaayyy!!!


----------



## daisy2418

Thank you *Lorna*, *regreens*, *maianh_8686*!!!

Yayy *roussel*!!!  I'm so excited!!!  Post pics soon!!!

*Jet*--do you love the color of the stones as much as you had hoped?

*Jimmy*--Thanks!  And regarding the stone color, I think it depends, honestly.  I don't necessarily think that they colors have to be matchy matchy, but you will see the shoe color between the stones a little, so IMO, they should at least go together, KWIM?


----------



## BellaShoes

Excellent *Jet*!! Looking forward to your pics...

Exciting *jimmy*!! What color? If it is neutral (clear, AB, black diamond, satin)... I don;t see why you cannot get them first...


----------



## JetSetGo!

I do! For a second I wasn't sure then I totally got it! They're so beautiful!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bella - I some blue crystals. Maybe like three different blues, with the main blue being like EB, to create some dimension!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^The Capri Blues are beautiful!


----------



## lolitablue

regeens said:


> *Daisy*, that's one beautiful strass job! *Indy*, I can't wait to see how yours turns out.
> 
> For those wantng to get stuff from artbeads.com, the coupon code for 15% off is
> *SCW15P-PDS*.


 
Placed my order, use the code, shoes are here, cobbler said he can do metallic heels and dye the canvas so I should be starting some *rainbow* mania, soon!!!  ​


----------



## justkell

Would suede be strassable? I have a pair of Rose Indien Suede Ron Rons that I was thinking of selling since I have the Barbie Pink Ron Rons and Pink Greasepaint Simples. But, if they're strassable, I just may be interested in changing them over to strass! You ladies, ALL OF YOU, are a true DIY inspiration!


----------



## roussel

Ok here is day 1, after 2 hours... I got the one side of the heel done on the first shoe


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG!!!!!



*ROUSSEL*!! THOSE ARE AMAAAAAZING!! 

Okay, i NEED a pair of those- can you coach me?!  I'm in LOVE!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Roussel*! They are looking fantastic! Your color comb and placement are perfect!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

justkell said:


> Would suede be strassable? I have a pair of Rose Indien Suede Ron Rons that I was thinking of selling since I have the Barbie Pink Ron Rons and Pink Greasepaint Simples. But, if they're strassable, I just may be interested in changing them over to strass! You ladies, ALL OF YOU, are a true DIY inspiration!


 
Yes, suede is strassable. I have a pair of grey suede yoyo strass

*rousell *they look great!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^The Capri Blues are beautiful!



I got my color card last night too. The Cobalt is gorgeous and very EB.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Good morning, All!

Thanks, *Jet*!

I do like the Capri blue!! Now do you guys think I would be able to get away with (mostly) Capri (3rd) and sprinkle in some Cobalt (2nd) and Bermuda Blue (1st)?

Or do mostly Cobalt and sprinkle in Capri and Bermuda! 

Or do you think Capri and Bermuda look too much like each other?


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Bermuda Blue has a little bit of green to it, so I'm not sure. You might consider Sapphire as a replacement.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hmmm... I did see green in the pic, but I will take your word! 

I am trying to go for something like the FOs. You know how they have some orange-ish, yellow-ish crystals? Maybe I need to just order the card and one color first. 


OMG! Roussell!!!! I just noticed your pics of your progress!! They are amazing!!!!

This thread is so inspiring! I am officially convinced!


----------



## carlinha

*daisy* - your finished product looks fantastic!!!

*indypup* - can't wait to see your progress

*roussel* - WOW just WOW!  that color strass is DIVINE.  great job so far! ... i need to hide myself when the volcano strass comes out for the fall or i won't be held responsible for what i may do.


----------



## YaYa3

*roussel,* WOW!!  i love the color against the red sole!  you've done an excellent job of placing the crystals, too.  they look absolutely professional!  FABULOUS!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

ughhh work blocked pics. i want to see everyone's progress!


----------



## daisy2418

Roussel--It looks AMAZING!!!!  I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

*Roussel*~ What an inspired heel!! Love it, girl!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Roussel*- your crystal placement is PERFECT!  You're doing a great job.  I can't wait to see more!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*roussel*--Looking good so far!  Love the color of the crystals and your crystal placement looks perfect!


----------



## roussel

Thanks *LavenderIce, rilokiley, lolitablue, daisy, yaya, naked, carlinha, jet, louboutinlawyer, jimmyshoo*!  It is really fun to do this project.  I didn't want to stop but my eyes were so tired and sleepy.  It is really not as hard as you think.  I really recommend you to try and go for it!  

Jimmy I think the cobalt is really pretty, and I think it is the same stone they use for the Calypso.  I suggest you order the colorchart so you can see for yourself.  The one I ordered it says the stones are glued to a transparent material so you can place it on top of your shoe and see how it looks against the background color of the shoe.

I have one more pic where I left off last night.  Took me 3.5 hours to almost complete the first heel.  I think I'll have more progress this weekend and since it is a 4-day weekend for me too.


----------



## pwecious_323

roussel: Wow...what a POP of color and bling! It looks f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s!! another great DIY shoe on this thread. I love it. Continue with the great job you're doing. Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel... *they look amazing!! In one picture the color actually changes as it wraps the heel.... wonderful!!!!

I will finish mine today!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Roussel - OMG!! Those look like belong on those shoes! The coloring of the crystals matches perfectly with the color of the shoes!!

I was looking for the color chart on artbeads and it is sold out!!! Ugh! I knew I moved too slow!


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, I DIE!!! They're absolutely marvelous!!! Your DIY is getting me so excited for the Fall collection!! If the fall collection looks anything like what you've created, I'm going to be a Panda with a very sad check card, : P!


----------



## rilokiley

omg *roussel*, that last pic you posted...   I love how the volcano crystals against the gold.  And seriously, your crystal placement looks exactly like CL... the best job I have seen thus far.  btw, how do you think the volcano crystal would look against brown patent?


----------



## TwiggyStar

*roussel* OH MY GOODNESS!!! Those are absolutely amazing so far!! I can not wait until you finish them, you are a strass star!!


----------



## roussel

Rilo,    I will see if I can get some pics for you to test the crystals against a dark patent.  I don't think I have brown, only black.  And I haven't seen brown glittart IRL.  If it has more of the goldish color then I think it will look ok.  The volcano color is like a chameleon color.  See in that last pic it looks orangey gold, but it is more of a purple color when you look at it flat.

Bella,  yes it changes when you turn the shoe in different angles, from purple, red, orange, yellow, green sometimes.  You are almost done with your first pair!  What shoe is next? 

Panda, I'm sure the fall CLs will be amazing and you won't be able to resist.


----------



## rilokiley

roussel said:


> *Rilo,    I will see if I can get some pics for you to test the crystals against a dark patent.*  I don't think I have brown, only black.  And I haven't seen brown glittart IRL.  If it has more of the goldish color then I think it will look ok.  The volcano color is like a chameleon color.  See in that last pic it looks orangey gold, but it is more of a purple color when you look at it flat.




ooh, that would be awesome!!   Black patent is ok.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## sara999

i know you asked roussel but i think it would look great rilo, it is such a chameleon colour


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Wow, this thread is where the action is!  I love everyone's DIY.  I can't wait to find a pair to do as well!

*Daisy* - Wow, your shoes look FANTASTIC!  So professional, it looks like it's straight from CL!

*indy* - Looking great!  Can't wait to see the finished product!

*rousell* - Stunning!!!  I am loving the color of your crystals!


----------



## PANda_USC

*rilo*, I agree with *sara* and *roussel*!! Volcano would look amazingggggggggggg! 

*roussel*, I want to touch your DIY. I want to stroke the crystals,>_<


----------



## compulsive

*roussel*, those look AMAZING! It seriously looks like work by the man himself. Seriously, I think you've inspired me to go strass some shoes! Strass wedding flats and possibly a pair of wedding shoes for the future!


----------



## indypup

Thank you all for such sweet comments!  I'll go back later and comment individually (I'm short on time!). 

I have a non-strass question-- remember those hairy shoes that came in Yoyo Zeppa, Yoyo, and I think Altadama?  They are hideous, but... can I de hair them?  Or tame the hair?  I think I may have an opportunity to get them for a steal.


----------



## carlinha

*roussel* - i just have one question for you:  when are you starting to take orders, and how much will it be for a pair of shoes???


----------



## compulsive

^OMG *Carlinha*! I was thinking the same thing


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel said:


> Ok here is day 1, after 2 hours... I got the one side of the heel done on the first shoe


 
holy crap...in LOVE with this...!


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel said:


> Thanks *LavenderIce, rilokiley, lolitablue, daisy, yaya, naked, carlinha, jet, louboutinlawyer, jimmyshoo*! It is really fun to do this project. I didn't want to stop but my eyes were so tired and sleepy. It is really not as hard as you think. I really recommend you to try and go for it!
> 
> Jimmy I think the cobalt is really pretty, and I think it is the same stone they use for the Calypso. I suggest you order the colorchart so you can see for yourself. The one I ordered it says the stones are glued to a transparent material so you can place it on top of your shoe and see how it looks against the background color of the shoe.
> 
> I have one more pic where I left off last night. Took me 3.5 hours to almost complete the first heel. I think I'll have more progress this weekend and since it is a 4-day weekend for me too.


 
wow. stunning. i can only hope i choose crystals that go as well with my shoes as these do...


----------



## vuittonamour

compulsive said:


> ^OMG *Carlinha*! I was thinking the same thing


 

meee tooooo!!!!!


----------



## roussel

carlinha said:


> *roussel* - i just have one question for you:  when are you starting to take orders, and how much will it be for a pair of shoes???





compulsive said:


> ^OMG *Carlinha*! I was thinking the same thing



Hmmm... let's me think... I think I can finish a pair on one weekend... ha ha... Seriously you girls should start your own projects, it is really fun to do.  I am having so much fun I want to rush home and strass away.  It is therapeutic too!  

thanks btw vuittonamor, louboutinnerd, twiggystar!


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG Roussel~ They look amazing!!! I had the same idea!!! Would you be upset if I volcanoed a pair of my gold CL's????


----------



## roussel

^ Go for it Noe! No problem at all!  We'll have our own creations and will be unique in their own way.


----------



## **shoelover**

Ladies you are the  of strassing!...I'm so wanting to do a pair..but yet to find the perfect shoe!  keep up the good work!


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel,* I can't believe how
beautiful your shoes look! I love them!


----------



## Noegirl05

Roussel~  

Can anyone tell me what sizes and quantity they are ordering?


----------



## roussel

Noe, I ordered the following but not sure if they are enough.  You'll need more of the 07,09,12.

2000 07ss
1100 09ss
700 12ss
500 16ss
300 20ss


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just found this nice color chart online. Hope it helps everyone!


----------



## Noegirl05

Roussel~Thanks!!!


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks, *sara* and *PANda*!  I'm 95% sure that I'm going to go with the Volcano... just gonna wait for *roussel*'s Volcano on black patent pics before I place my order!


----------



## Noegirl05

The volcano is all sold out in the smaller sizes on beadart...


----------



## lolitablue

Noegirl05 said:


> The volcano is all sold out in the smaller sizes on beadart...


 
Noe, Artbeads?  I placed my order yesterday but did not see the volcano nor that I needed it!!

----------------

Here is my before DIY pair.  They are brown leather and canvas.

Transformation pictures coming soon!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lolita~LOL yeah Artbeads!!! hahahaha... I love your pair!! Can't wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## sakura

*roussel*, I have NO WORDS...this was my reaction!      

I can't wait until you have both shoes done! :couch:


----------



## sakura

*lolita*, that's a fab pair to strass!   Can't wait to see its transformation!


----------



## roussel

Lolita are you doing rainbow crystals? Can't wait to see the transformation


----------



## lolitablue

Noegirl05 said:


> Lolita~LOL yeah Artbeads!!! hahahaha... I love your pair!! Can't wait to see what you do with them!


 
Noe, I do not know if I could wait for the crystals to be back for sale! I am not patient at all!!! 



sakura said:


> *lolita*, that's a fab pair to strass!  Can't wait to see its transformation!


 
I am very excited but keep changing my mind back and forth on the color of the heel (not to be strassed)



roussel said:


> Lolita are you doing rainbow crystals? Can't wait to see the transformation


 
Rainbow crystals, indeed! Already ordered!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

roussel, they look amazing so far!!

i want hot pink/fuschia strass!  hmmmmmm...


----------



## brintee

Holy crap, why have I been neglecting this thread? Amazing job ladies!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ same here *brin*! lol..


----------



## roussel

^ this is the extension of the chat thread... hee hee
chelley i think you can either do fuchsia or indian pink... hmm... now you just gave me an idea for my pink suede ron rons...
if only it is ok to wear strass shoes all day... and to work...


----------



## Noegirl05

I freakin can't find a pair to strass :cry:


----------



## chelleybelley

roussel said:


> ^ this is the extension of the chat thread... hee hee
> chelley i think you can either do fuchsia or indian pink... hmm... now you just gave me an idea for my pink suede ron rons...
> if only it is ok to wear strass shoes all day... and to work...


 

definitely the extension of the chat threads lol...

darn i just got rid of my fuschia satin... but ahh, i couldn't walk in them anyway.

i really want a deep sparkly hot pink, but not magenta.  what did you use to place the crystals?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Chelley* wern't you thinking of getting those fuxia declics?

You could always strass those! That would be IN-SANE!!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ yes i really want those fuxia declics, but i'm scared they're going to be too small.  i was actually going to email the seller today... again LOL.  i can't make up my mind but i really want them.  i'm not sure if i'd want to strass those though.  i love the fuschia suede color.  maybe i'd do just the heel. 

... and yet another step further from the acids lol
geez i really suck at saving up...


----------



## roussel

chelleybelley said:


> i really want a deep sparkly hot pink, but not magenta.  what did you use to place the crystals?



i think you are limited to the colors of the crystals if you look at the chart posted by jet above.  i use e6000 glue, love it!  spreading thin layer of glue, about a square inch at a time (because it dries quickly) and laying crystals on top using tweezers.  the glue dries clear.


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ ooh i wonder how the suede would look with the dried glue on it.  according to the chart, i really like the light siam aurore boreale, and light siam satin.  i wish i could see them IRL.  

did you buy different color crystals?  or is that just the effect of the color on it?  it looks FABULOUS!


----------



## daisy2418

*chelley*--I'm not sure that you'd even really be able to see the dried glue on the suede.  The crystals are pretty close together, and the glue layer that you're spreading is pretty thin.  Even on the bigger spots of un-strassed leather on my pair, you can't see the glue at all.

Please do fuxia delics and post tons of pictures.  Those would be soooo pretty!


----------



## daisy2418

Noegirl05 said:


> I freakin can't find a pair to strass :cry:



*Noe*--Do you have any already that you don't love?  That's how I decided to do mine.  I was scouring e-bay for a pair, couldn't find one that suited what I was looking for, then just decided to do a pair I didn't love and didn't wear.  So happy with my decision!  (Although I am still looking for another DIY pair. :ninja


----------



## rilokiley

*chelley*- I think fuchsia suede Declics would be a perfect pair to strass!!   Even if you just did the heel, that would be amazing.


----------



## lolitablue

rilokiley said:


> *chelley*- I think fuchsia suede Declics would be a perfect pair to strass!!  Even if you just did the heel, that would be amazing.


 
Totally agree with rilo!!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks for the heads up, *daisy*!

*naked, roussel, daisy, rilo, lolita*...  boy there's a lot of enabling going on.   i'm about to buy the shoes and make them fit... spillage and all lol.


----------



## roussel

what size you looking at chelley?  i wear a 38.5 in my suede declics.  i recommend you buy the colorchart first, so you can see all colors IRL.  this thread is dangerous...
i also agree with daisy, the glue dries clear so you won't notice it at all.  you can get it at michael's (only $3.99 for the smaller size) and you can try it out first if you're unsure.
oh btw, i didn't buy different colors, the crystals are volcano, and it is an effect color.

noe, i hope you find a pair soon.  do you have a pair you don't wear much?


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ there's a pair that's a 37.5, but insoles were put in to make it fit more like a 37.  i could have the insoles taken out, but i don't feel like going to the cobbler unless i really, really have to.  but the color is just TDF...

you're a 38.5. in declics??  that's weird... i tried on the grey suede declics and i was a 38/37.5 hmm...

and that volcano crystal color is amazing...!


----------



## Noegirl05

Daisy I considered doing my navy bibas but they are velvet


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

chelleybelley said:


> ^^ there's a pair that's a 37.5, but insoles were put in to make it fit more like a 37. i could have the insoles taken out, but i don't feel like going to the cobbler unless i really, really have to. but the color is just TDF...
> 
> you're a 38.5. in declics?? that's weird... i tried on the grey suede declics and i was a 38/37.5 hmm...
> 
> and that volcano crystal color is amazing...!


 
So you're just not getting them because you're LAZY!! tsk tsk!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ noe, navy would look GORGEOUS all strassed out!


----------



## sara999

noe you can't strass the bibas, they're BIBAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's a crime against the shoe gods!


----------



## roussel

chelleybelley said:


> ^^ there's a pair that's a 37.5, but insoles were put in to make it fit more like a 37.  i could have the insoles taken out, but i don't feel like going to the cobbler unless i really, really have to.  but the color is just TDF...
> 
> you're a 38.5. in declics??  that's weird... i tried on the grey suede declics and i was a 38/37.5 hmm...
> 
> and that volcano crystal color is amazing...!



i think i can fit a 38 too, but the red suede 38.5 i have are fine.  are you a US7? i keep getting confused if we are the same shoe size, coz i'm 7.5.


----------



## Noegirl05

Sara I know bu imagine how beautiful they would be all strassed and then the satin ribbon on it!


----------



## chelleybelley

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> So you're just not getting them because you're LAZY!! tsk tsk!


 
*naked*!  enabler! 



roussel said:


> i think i can fit a 38 too, but the red suede 38.5 i have are fine. are you a US7? i keep getting confused if we are the same shoe size, coz i'm 7.5.


 
yup, i'm a US 7, sometimes 7.5... yeah, i think you are a half size up in CLs from me.  i always think we're the same too.  hehe.  

so do you think you'll have your shoes finished by the end of the weekend?


----------



## roussel

maybe one shoe chelley, coz i'm off 4 days


----------



## Noegirl05

I was watching some gold yokiamas for the past 4 days and the price hasreally gone up today!!!! I doubt I can go any higher that what th highest bidder is at now


----------



## roussel

where's the pic of those bibas noe? i wanna see


----------



## Noegirl05

Here is a pic in my collection thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-collection-for-the-love-of-shoes-556482.html


----------



## roussel

Oh those Biba's are a good candidate I must say... not to enable or anything, but only if you don't get much use out of them.


----------



## Girl 6

As a person that does a lot of craft projects, I'd like to chime in here about velvet.

I don't think that the glue will work on velvet very well.  Velvet has "cushion" to it.  The surface is not even.  So, that will make it hard for the glue to stay on.

*Noe*, the Bibas are a classic shoe.  If the heel is leather or a smooth material, then blinging out the heel will be the best course of action.  Otherwise, I don't think that you'll get the effect you want placing the crystals on an uneven surface.

I hope this helps!

G6


----------



## savvysgirl

sara999 said:


> noe you can't strass the bibas, they're BIBAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's a crime against the shoe gods!


 
ITA!! *Noe*, dont do it!!


----------



## Noegirl05

I'm not gonna do it ladies calm down  but please find me a CL to bling out! Who is bidding on the gold yokiamas?!?!

G6 I thought so but thank you for the expert opinion!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Hehe! What kind of style do you want? Ill have a lookie!


----------



## sara999

yeah i'll have a look too. phew. i would cry if you did that to those gorgeous shoes...if i could somehow make them like 5 sizes smaller i would!!!


----------



## tivogirl

A question for you ladies who have completed your strassing projects... if it's not too nosy to ask, how much did it cost you? I mean, not counting the shoes or your time, but what does it cost in materials to strass a shoe? I'd be interested to see cost in relation to the scope of the project as well (ie those who just did the heel or did a shoe without material down the sides, etc). 

Anybody willing to share? Even a ballpark?


----------



## Noegirl05

Sara! They are a 39 and I did not need to size down in them! So not 5 sizes smaller lol


----------



## Girl 6

Noegirl05 said:


> I'm not gonna do it ladies calm down  but please find me a CL to bling out! Who is bidding on the gold yokiamas?!?!
> 
> G6 I thought so but thank you for the expert opinion!!!!



You're most welcome!  I just wanted you to avert disaster there.

Good luck finding a shoe to strass.  There are a lot of possibilities out there!

G6


----------



## Girl 6

tivogirl said:


> A question for you ladies who have completed your strassing projects... if it's not too nosy to ask, how much did it cost you? I mean, not counting the shoes or your time, but what does it cost in materials to strass a shoe? I'd be interested to see cost in relation to the scope of the project as well (ie those who just did the heel or did a shoe without material down the sides, etc).
> 
> Anybody willing to share? Even a ballpark?



I spec'ed it out.  It can cost up to $250 depending on the type of crystal finish, where you get the crystals from and how much strassing you intend to do.  That's probably the upper end of the scale as in strassing an entire shoe like a VP.

G6


----------



## roussel

^ i agree the same amount so far i have spent.  it is not cheap, but definitely a lot cheaper compared to the real ones.  if you have patience and time, definitely worth it.  
noe, i didn't realize velvet is plush like that, i thought it was more flat like suede.  definitely not best for crystal to adhere.


----------



## Noegirl05

Yeah I thought so :cry: I had the satin ones a while back but sold them. Oh well there aren't any others that I don't wear in my collection. I guess I will find some eventually


----------



## daisy2418

*Noe*--you'll find something soon!!!    I agree that you shouldn't strass the Bibas.  

*tivogirl*--I'd agree with $250 or $300.  If you're patient and wait for the crystals to go on sale, I bet you could do it for under $200.  I, however, am not patient.  LOL!


----------



## tivogirl

*Girl6*, *roussel* and *daisy2418* thank you! I figured it was WAY less than purchasing a strass shoe, but was just curious how much cheaper.


----------



## Noegirl05

Most strass shoes are what 3k or so give or take a couple of hundred so if we can do it for 5-700 we are making out!!!


----------



## indypup

First off-- I don't recommend putting glue directly onto suede, because I have experienced peeling on my nappas in places I have not completely edged away the glue.

Second, NOOO, don't strass the Bibas, *Noe*!  What about doing your kelly green MC's if you still have them?

Lastly, just wait around for your shoe to pop up.  It will happen!


----------



## Noegirl05

Indy don't worry I'm not! Oh and i can't do that to the madam claudes they are 
my most favorite color in the world!!


----------



## indypup

I was thinking a green strass for the MC!  That color is to gorgeous to change.  But they are perfect as they are!


----------



## Melana613

All your strass projects look amazing.  I am still looking for a Louboutin that I can rhinestone.  I found this website that sells rhinestones at a pretty good price. I have used them before and was pleased.

http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/


----------



## rdgldy

I am so relieved the bibas are saved from strassing!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*noe*... you caused quite the stir missy.... no biba's please :tispy:

*lolita.*.. fabulous base shoe, looking forward to your project!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay ladies.... I am all done with my *SOM1 Strass*...ready?


----------



## BellaShoes

*The Original SOM1 by Msr Christian Louboutin....*







*The SOM1 Strass as updated by Bella Shoes...*


























*Modeling pics can be found in my collection thread.....*


----------



## rilokiley

Stunning!!  They turned out so well, *Bella*!  Congrats!!  Do you have modeling pics?


----------



## chelleybelley

*Bella*, awesome job!!  They look beautiful!  i agree with *rilo*... you must post some modeling pics! =)


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!! The modeling pics are in my collection thread....


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* you did an excellent job!  they really look so pretty, and even prettier in your modeling pics.  WOW!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you yaya


----------



## thithi

holy crud, those look fabulous!!  you did a fantastic job.... so professional looking!


----------



## daisy2418

*Bella*!!!!  They look awesome and I love the modeling shots!!!!  they're sooo beautiful!!!!!!!  Awesome job!


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you daisy and thithi.... 

I am wearing them to the office on Monday...


----------



## Eks Wintour

JetSetGo! said:


> I just found this nice color chart online. Hope it helps everyone!



This was a great help!!!


----------



## Eks Wintour

Gorgeous work... love the ombre affect you chose!


----------



## daisy2418

BellaShoes said:


> thank you daisy and thithi....
> 
> I am wearing them to the office on Monday...



*Bella*--I think this post needs editing to say "I am ROCKING them to the office on Monday" because that's what you're going to do!    Gorgeous and they look so good on!

*Jet*--I'm looking at the color chart you posted and I was just glancing at the colors and my eyes were drawn immediately to the Sapphire AB.  That color is TDF.


----------



## Noegirl05

Geez jet they are amazing!!!! Congrats for finding a creative way to get your UHG at a fraction of the cost!!! I think you will love them that much more now


----------



## regeens

*Bella*! That project turned out really well.  Great job!


----------



## PANda_USC

Hey everyone! So this is a "*pseudo-DIY*" since I'm not doing it myself, but instead, paying a professional company to do it..Now I kind of wish I had done it myself. I would've saved quite a bit of money and had a fun, creative project! I asked her to send me pics of the progress so I could make sure everything was going well and so here's a pic! The first picture is a close up of Blake Livey's strassed Clic Clacs at the Marchesa Fall Runway show..and the other pic is of the work she's done on my shoe. She watermarked the photo..(I'm not advertising for them!!! meow!!)

For reference: The stone is "*Jet Hematite*".


----------



## lcs

I know Nerdy posted way back when about covering her shoes with nailpolish to make them glittery.  I don't know if anybody has posted this yet, but I saw on the internet (randomly came across it on a google search), but some lady mixed fine glitter with decoupage (or mod-podge) and painted it on her shoes.  They looked just like the louboutin glitter shoes.  It would be a good idea maybe for suedes, fabrics or leather that are scuffed beyond help.  I don't think I would recommend it for patent, since it couldnt give the adhesive much to grip to.


----------



## regeens

PANda_USC said:


> Hey everyone! So this is a "*pseudo-DIY*" since I'm not doing it myself, but instead, paying a professional company to do it..Now I kind of wish I had done it myself. I would've saved quite a bit of money and had a fun, creative project! I asked her to send me pics of the progress so I could make sure everything was going well and so here's a pic! The first picture is a close up of Blake Livey's strassed Clic Clacs at the Marchesa Fall Runway show..and the other pic is of the work she's done on my shoe. She watermarked the photo..(I'm not advertising for them!!! meow!!)
> 
> For reference: The stone is "*Jet Hematite*".



Nice work *Panda*! Your pseudo-DIY is going well. I love the Jet Hematite. When will these be ready for you to pick up? Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *Bella!* Great job!


----------



## rilokiley

*PANda*, they look great so far!  Maybe you can DIY on a different shoe?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Jet* - Thanks for posting that chart!!

*Bella* - OMG!!! Those are fabulous!!! That was fast!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Jet* for the color chart, fabulous help!

Thank you *Jet, naked* and *jimmy*.... they are making their debut at the office on Monday....I do not want to wait for a special occasion. They will be paired black slacks, deep magenta silk button down and my new SOM Strass!!!! I will post a 'debut office' picture....

I think *roussel* said it?? My 'Business in the front, party in the back' shoes!

*Panda*, those are fantastic!! Glitter??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Panda they are looking great! They are going to be fabulous!


----------



## rdgldy

*panda,* they're so pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

My before and afters...

*Som 1, 100mm*
*Altered with Light Sapphire AB Swarovski Flatbacks*
 7ss (approx 550)
 9ss (approx 350)
12ss (approx 275)
16ss (approx 130)
20ss (approx 90)

*BEFORE*







*AFTER*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *jet!* Those look great! What color did you use?


----------



## rdgldy

*jet*, they look gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Wow *jet!* Those look great! What color did you use?




Light Sapphire AB. 

You can see the glue up close, but it doesn't bother me. You can't tell unless you are really staring at them.

Thanks!

Thanks rdgldy!

It totally gives these beaten shoes new life!


----------



## rilokiley

*Jet*, they look stunning!!  The color is gorgeous.  You did a great job.  How long did it take?  I didn't even know you had started!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, Rilo!

I did it all last night. It took about 5 hours, I think. I was only going to start, but I became obsessed!


----------



## lulabee

*Jet*, The Soms look amazing! Arden says they are very sparkly. 

Ok, you've all convinced me to do my black velvet Rolandos. I'm thinking Hematite.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay! Lula! Give Arden a smooch for me. I love that girl.


----------



## PANda_USC

*regeens*, thank you!! I shipped the shoes to her! She's in North Carolina!! They will at my doorstep by March 4-5! Diance Von Furstenberg has her doing some rhinestoned pieces so she is swamped with work!

*rilo*, thank you hun!! And you're right..but which shoe..most of my shoes, minus the simples, have glitter or rhinestones already on them, : P!

*bella*, thank you! They're actually jet hematite swarovski crystals!! They're black with a silvery sheen, meow!!!

*jetsetgo*, thank you hun! And your DIY looks fabulous!!!!

*rdgldy*, thank you my dear!!! I am a bit disappointed though because she only had two crystal sizes available and I requested three crystal sizes(like my dorado strass pigalles have). I hope they still look okay!!


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks, Rilo!
> 
> I did it all last night. It took about 5 hours, I think. I was only going to start, but I became obsessed!



5 hours is not bad!  hehe I will probably be the same way- I won't be able to stop either once I start 




lulabee said:


> *Jet*, The Soms look amazing! Arden says they are very sparkly.
> 
> Ok, you've all convinced me to do my black velvet Rolandos. I'm thinking Hematite.



*lula*, hematite would be gorgeous!  Not to put a damper on things, but someone mentioned a few pages back that strassing velvet wouldn't work :shame:  Maybe you can try it out on some cheap velvet first?  I wouldn't want you to ruin your CL's! 




PANda_USC said:


> *rilo*, thank you hun!! And you're right..but which shoe..most of my shoes, minus the simples, have glitter or rhinestones already on them, : P!




G, that means it's time to start stalking eBay for a good DIY pair


----------



## daisy2418

*PANda*-I think they're beautiful!!!  Can't wait til they are done!!

*Jet*--Those look amazing!!!!!!  I love the color!  I can't believe you did it all in one night!!!!!  They look great!!!


----------



## YaYa3

they're FABULOUS, *jet!!*  i love the color of the crystals and your placement is beautiful, too.  great job!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks *Yaya, Panda * and *Daisy*. I felt like maybe mine look a little ghetto in comparison to everyone else's. But, I am not a very patient person, so I had to just slap those babies on there!

*Lula*, maybe Hotfix crystals would be better for velvet... Rolandos would be stunning strassed.


----------



## YaYa3

no, no, NO, *jet!!!*  your shoes ABSOLUTELY do NOT look 'ghetto.'  oh, man.  the crystals do NOT look like you slapped them on.  geez.  and i looked really hard at the close-up and didn't see any glue whatsoever.  they look FABULOUS.  and perfect!


----------



## daisy2418

YaYa3 said:


> no, no, NO, *jet!!!*  your shoes ABSOLUTELY do NOT look 'ghetto.'  oh, man.  the crystals do NOT look like you slapped them on.  geez.  and i looked really hard at the close-up and didn't see any glue whatsoever.  they look FABULOUS.  and perfect!



*Jet*--Ditto to this whole post.  They don't look ghetto at all.  They look great!!!  It's probably because we're always our own worst critic.  They look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you, sweethearts.  It's like when it's hard to appreciate a meal you cooked yourself!


----------



## daisy2418

^^^  I think that's exactly right.  It's like even dry toast tastes better cooked by someone else!!!!


----------



## amazigrace

*jet,* they are absolutely
gorgeous! You did such a perfect
job and I don't see any glue or
mistakes or anything. Perfection!

Have any of you ever gotten your
crystals from M&J Trims? They're
having a sale right now on them.
http://www.mjtrim.com/Catalog/Category/113.aspx?refArea=Top


----------



## sara999

jet you stop insulting your shoes right now!  they look AMAZING!!!! i agree, it breathes a whole new life into those babies


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*Jet*, they look so amazing!


----------



## roussel

Omg! I missed so much already! 
Bella,  they look amazing!   I really want to get those SOMs now.    
Jet done already? You are quick! Isn't it so fun? They turned out so pretty too with the light sapphire. 
Congrats you two!

Both of you must be very proud like now to be able to wear them, i can't wait to fnish...
I didn't have time last night to continue, maybe today.


----------



## BellaShoes

Bellissima *Jet*! Bellissima!!!!


----------



## daisy2418

For anyone who is thinking of doing a DIY strass project--

Artbeats.com 10% off $50 or more coupon code:  SCP10P-2X3A-0210  (Mods--is this okay to post?  If not, I'll edit it out )


----------



## Speedah

Everyone's projects look AMAZING!!! 

Thanks for posting, *Daisy*. I need to order my stockpile of strass.  If you go to the site there's also a code for 15% off $75 or more.


----------



## lolitablue

I haven't even been gone for a day and this thread goes crazy!!! OMG!! Guys this is just awesome!! What an amazing job on the SOM 1!! 

Love how the sparkle creates the new life on yours, *Jet*!! You must be very proud.  I am afraid that I am going to be just like you and will attempt to start and not finish until I am done with them!!!!  

*Bella*, you better take pictures of that outfit on Monday!!! Fabulous!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you,* OLMS, Amazigrace, Sara, Bella, Roussel* and *Lolita*!!!!

*Amazigrace* MJ Trim is a bead and ribbon wonderland! I was just there yesterday picking up another color chart. I love that store.


----------



## **shoelover**

amazing work jet!..i'm  the colour chosen. once u start you can't stop!


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you *roussel*!

*lolita*.. I will post outfit pics Monday, promise.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

*Jet*,they look fabulous!!!


----------



## carlinha

wow everyone is doing a phenomenal job!!!  there is so much talent and skill in this thread it's ridiculous!

*jet* - i can't believe you finished that in 5 hours!  

*bella* - congrats on being done!

*roussel* - can't wait to see the final product!

*panda* - i can't wait for clic clac strasssss!!!!!!

hope i didn't miss anyone else!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks shoelover, BlondeBarbie and Carlinha!


----------



## lulabee

rilokiley said:


> *lula*, hematite would be gorgeous! Not to put a damper on things, but someone mentioned a few pages back that strassing velvet wouldn't work :shame: Maybe you can try it out on some cheap velvet first? I wouldn't want you to ruin your CL's!


 Crap! Hmm I don't want to ruin them...You know what!? The heels are Satin...


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Ahhhhh! Nice!


----------



## jancedtif

BellaShoes said:


> *The SOM1 Strass as updated by Bella Shoes...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modeling pics can be found in my collection thread.....*



Bella your DIY project turned out great!!



JetSetGo! said:


> My before and afters...
> 
> *Som 1, 100mm*
> *Altered with Light Sapphire AB Swarovski Flatbacks*
> 7ss (approx 550)
> 9ss (approx 350)
> 12ss (approx 275)
> 16ss (approx 130)
> 20ss (approx 90)
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AFTER*



Jet I love your DIY project too!



lulabee said:


> Crap! Hmm I don't want to ruin them...You know what!? The heels are Satin...



I can't wait to see your finished project Lula!  Good luck!


----------



## lulabee

^^Thanks sweets! I only hope I can do half as well as what I've seen here! The talent in this thread is truly mind boggling!


----------



## MichelleD

*Bella & Jet*, you guys did a wonderful job on your shoes!!!  I'm in awe


----------



## roussel

Ok I just ran out of the small crystals and still waiting on my order.  This is day 2...
Daisy I just realized we posted at the same time!  Congratulations you are done!  Well done!  They look so pretty!!!


----------



## daisy2418

Finished with both!!!  





















Modeling pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## justkell

*Daisy* those are absolutely stunning!!!

*Roussel* those are coming along beautifully!!

*Bella* and *Jet*, same pair of shoes but so different after your DIY projects, you both have done an amazing job!!!


----------



## daisy2418

Justkell--thank you so much!!  Are you trying a pair soon?  

roussel--it looks amazing!!!  I love it so far!!!  Those volcano stones are stunners!!


----------



## carlinha

*roussel* - amazing progress!!!

*daisy* - congrats on being done!!!  WOW the final product is amazing.  i bet you can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## regeens

*Jet*!!!! Very very very well done.  Looks like it was finished by one of Mr Louboutin's artisans.  Congrats!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## regeens

roussel said:


>



*rousell*, you're doing really well with the volcano. I'm sure it's frustrating to wait for more crystals to come. I hope you get them soon.


----------



## regeens

*Daisy*, great work on these. Congrats and looking forward to seeing modelling pics



daisy2418 said:


> Modeling pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Yay!! I am not banned after all! I can log in! lol

*Panda* - Nice!! Can't wait to see the finished product!

*Jet* - I may need to add that blue to my list! I love them with the black and silver!!!

*Roussel *- Can I send my shoes to you, please? lol 

*Daisy* - Great job!! I cannot wait to see modeling pics!!

Ok, off to sleep now. Just wanted to see if I could post again.


----------



## PANda_USC

*jimmyshoo*, thank you!! I cant wait to see the finished product either!

*roussel*, you're doing an immaculate job!! 

*daisy*!! They're perfect Cinderella slippers!!


----------



## roussel

Panda I can't wait to see the finished Clic Clacs too!  Wow you're gonna have 4 pairs of strass already!   You should do your next project yourself, and you will have fun!

Daisy, Bella, Jet - can't wait for your modeling pics 

I had to re-do some of the crystals because I didn't like the placement.  It took some time taking the glue apart from the crystals one by one but it wasn't that bad.  Plus what I found out, is it is easy to pop the crystals out yet the glue holds the crystals together well and dries like a rubbery substance.  It breaks apart from the crystals and does not damage my metallic shoe finish. And yet, when the crystals are on the shoe, it is really bonded on.  I really love this glue.


----------



## Noegirl05

Rousell- they look amazing!!


----------



## sara999

roussel and daisy..WOW!!


----------



## rilokiley

*daisy*- yay!  Congrats!  They look beautiful.  I can't wait to see modeling pics!


*roussel*- oh my gosh, they're really coming along!  They look fabulous so far.  I can't wait to see the finished product!  I think you mentioned that you ordered 2000 of the 7ss, right?  And you already ran out?  wowza!  How many do you think you'll need?  Are you running out of the 9ss?


----------



## vuittonamour

hey panda, i know you mentioned the name of the company before doing your shoes, but who are they again? i will probably send my SO wedding shoes to them if i decide to strass them.


----------



## BellaShoes

*roussel*, your Volcano strass look incredible! I am so sorry you ran out of crystals... I know your pain and it feels like it takes FOREVER for them to come!!

*Jet*... again, your new Soms look amazing...let's see them in your photo studio!

*daisy*...gorgeous! Modeling pictures are a must!!

Thank you *jance, michelle* and *justkell*


----------



## LavenderIce

This thread is amazing!

*Bella* and *jet*--You both have done a fantastic job on your SOM1s!  

*daisy*--Your pair looks unbelievable!

*roussel*--You are continuing to do a beautiful job!  I am excited to see your finished project.

*PANda*--I am glad you shared photos of the progress on your shoe.  I was a little nervous about you having to send them out to get done, so it's reassuring to me to see the work is good so far and that you are closer to having your dream blinged out Clic Clacs.


----------



## roussel

rilokiley said:


> *daisy*- yay!  Congrats!  They look beautiful.  I can't wait to see modeling pics!
> 
> 
> *roussel*- oh my gosh, they're really coming along!  They look fabulous so far.  I can't wait to see the finished product!  I think you mentioned that you ordered 2000 of the 7ss, right?  And you already ran out?  wowza!  How many do you think you'll need?  Are you running out of the 9ss?



Rilo, no I haven't received all of the 07 and 09, I had to order
from several places. I think I have used about
300-400 of each 07 and 09 so far. 
Have you decided on your project yet?


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *carlinha*, *regreens*, *jimmy*, *PANda*, *sara*, *rilo*, *Bella* and *Lavendar* so much!!!  I guess I'm going to have to start trolling e-bay for a new DIY pair now that I'm done!!!

I've posted modeling pics in my collection thread, but here are a couple here as well.


----------



## sakura

*Bella* and *Jet*, I  your SOM1 Strass twins!  Two totally different, yet stunning looks with the black diamond and light sapphire AB crytals. 

*Panda*, your work-in-progress Clic Clacs look gorgeous!  Did you say that they only use two crystal sizes?  What sizes were used?

*roussel*, great progress!  I love the effect the volcano strass looks against the metallic gold.   Can't wait to see the finished product!

*daisy*, I've said it before and I'll say it again.  Totally fab!


----------



## karwood

This thread is AMAZING!!! I just finished reading it from start to finish. I am so inspired. I am so impressed with everybodys strassing!

I have a question, is it possible to strass shoes with  pleats, for an example the Armadillos?


----------



## daisy2418

Thank you *sakura*!  

*karwood*--OMG.  You read my mind.  I saw a pair on ebay today and thought about doing a pair of armadillos.  I think that you would lose the pleating effect, but the pleats would give you good guidelines to work with in placing the crystals.  My specific thought today was that it would look awesome to do the heel on a pair of red satin armadillos.


----------



## authenticplease

OMGoodness....Our Mods are going to need to put a CAUTION on this thread soon!

WARNING....this thread contains excessive BLING!  Sunglasses are strongly advised!!:sunnies

Jet and Bella.....Amazing Som1 Strass projects!  I love how the same style looks completely different!!

Roussel......I am loving the bronze!  Just stunning, can't wait til those other crystals get here

Daisy.....They are fabulous!  Fairytale slippers in every way

Panda.....I can't wait to your completed Clic Clacs....and modeling pics too!

Lula.....WOW! I can't wait!


----------



## NY_Mami

roussel said:


> Ok I just ran out of the small crystals and still waiting on my order. This is day 2...
> Daisy I just realized we posted at the same time! Congratulations you are done! Well done! They look so pretty!!!


 
OMGOSH.... Those are gonna turn out so cute....... if I had the Black Bridgets...... I would _so_ put crystals on them......... like the Blonds did wit' the Marchesa Louboutin......


----------



## PANda_USC

*Roussel*, I should do a DIY! I imagine it to be so gratifying! I loveee your shoes! The color of the shoes goes really well with Volcano strass!!!

*vuittonamour*, I used this link for professionally strassing my clic clacs. The customizer, Tori, is a real sweetheart!

*lavender*, you are such a sweetie! I was nervous too..still disappointed she couldn't use three varying crystal sizes but hopefully they still turn out okay. And meow! I'll probably just bring my fire opals, no fetichas since you saw them IRL, ^_^

*sakura*, meow meow! I asked her to use three crystal sizes..she only used two because she only had two available. I'm not sure which two she used, but here's the three sizes I got from my dorado and fire opal strass pairs: 1/8 of an inch, 3/32 of an inch 3/16 of an inch. They may need to be converted into millimeters!

*authenticplease*, hehe, thank you hun! I will definitely post them!


----------



## lolitablue

*Daisy*!! Gorgeous!!! Do you feel like a princess, girl??

*Roussel*, I love that choice of crystals!!!! You are doing an amazing job!!!


----------



## regeens

karwood said:


> This thread is AMAZING!!! I just finished reading it from start to finish. I am so inspired. I am so impressed with everybodys strassing!
> 
> I have a question, is it possible to strass shoes with  pleats, for an example the Armadillos?



Karwood, I think that might work.  I thought of strassing a pair of Insectika and the pleats would give you an outline of where to place the Swarovskis.  Good luck in case you decide to DIY an Armadillo.


----------



## meggyg8r

geez, off for the weekend and look what I miss! Everyone's DIY projects are incredible!!!!!! *Bella, Jet, Daisy, Roussel, PANda*, oh my gosh I hope I'm not missing anyone!! Everything seriously looks so fabulous and you girls have done AMAZING jobs!!!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

roussel said:


> Rilo, no I haven't received all of the 07 and 09, I had to order
> from several places. I think I have used about
> 300-400 of each 07 and 09 so far.
> Have you decided on your project yet?




ooh ok.  Yes!  I'm going to do Volcano strass   I'm in the process of ordering all the crystals now.  Thank you again for all of your help! 


*daisy*- they look amazing on you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Daisy - they look even better on, just as we expected!!! Congrats! They are amazing!! 

I must find me a pair to bling asap!

Authentic said it best... I think I might need my :sunnies


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> Rilo, no I haven't received all of the 07 and 09, I had to order
> from several places. *I think I have used about*
> *300-400 of each 07 and 09 so far*.
> Have you decided on your project yet?


 
So, all these for one half of one shoe?  I may have to rethink my order!!


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *lolita*, *meggy*, *rilo* and *jimmy*!!

*PANda*--I've been meaning to ask you!!!  Do you know what kind of adhesive they are using on your Clic Clacs?  I'd love to know what type of glue they're using to bond the crystals to the suede!!  

*Lolita*--here's the breakdown of my last order, which finished my second shoe with little to spare.
SS07--750
SS09--550
SS12--300
SS16--75
SS20--75

I used a lot more little stones and less bigger ones, but I maybe had 200 left of the SS07 and SS09 combined, and maybe 15 left each of the SS16 and SS20.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Daisy*, they are TDF! Truly fabulous. 

Thank you, *Michelle, Jan, JustKell, Regreens, Meggy, Authentic, Lavender*, and again to *Bella*!

*Karwood*, I love the idea of doing Armadillos. You could even use the hombre coloring!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *lav, sakura* and *authentic*!

*daisy*, they are absolutely stunning!!!!!!! 

*Roussel*... progress report??


----------



## daisy2418

Thanks *Jet*!

*Bella*--where are your outfit pics?  It is Monday!


----------



## lolitablue

daisy2418 said:


> Thanks *lolita*, *meggy*, *rilo* and *jimmy*!!
> 
> *PANda*--I've been meaning to ask you!!! Do you know what kind of adhesive they are using on your Clic Clacs? I'd love to know what type of glue they're using to bond the crystals to the suede!!
> 
> *Lolita*--here's the breakdown of my last order, which finished my second shoe with little to spare.
> *SS07--750 - 100*
> *SS09--550 - 100*
> *SS12--300*
> *SS16--75 - 15*
> *SS20-- 75 - 15*
> 
> I used a lot more little stones and less bigger ones, but I maybe had 200 left of the SS07 and SS09 combined, and maybe 15 left each of the SS16 and SS20.


 

Thank you, *Daisy*!!!  So to sum it up, *one *pair took SS07 *(650)*, SS09 *(450)*, SS12 *(300)* and around *60* each for the SS16 and the SS20?


----------



## daisy2418

Hi *Lolita*!  Just one shoe took that many--I wish it was one pair!    I didn't actually count my leftovers at the end, just approximate.  

I think you'd probably be okay ordering the smaller number, but I don't have any patience to wait on things, so I would prefer to order more, and just have a few left over.    I was stalking the mailbox every day for my last order to come in!


----------



## lolitablue

daisy2418 said:


> Hi *Lolita*! Just one shoe took that many--I wish it was one pair!  I didn't actually count my leftovers at the end, just approximate.
> 
> I think you'd probably be okay ordering the smaller number, but I don't have any patience to wait on things, so I would prefer to order more, and just have a few left over.  *I was stalking the mailbox every day for my last order to come in*!


 
I know that feeling!!! I cannot wait that long either!! I could use the leftovers for something else, like a phone cover or something.  Thank you, my dear!!!


----------



## olialm1

So I'm not exactly a strass fan, but after seeing how you guys have put so much effort in and done a great job I think I'm changing my mind. Keep up the good work


----------



## more_CHOOS

OMG! All you ladies did such a great job!  I'm so very impressed.  I haven't quite worked the nerves to do one just yet.  I would love to though.  For now, I will just  over everyone's DIY'ers!


----------



## roussel

lolitablue said:


> So, all these for one half of one shoe?  I may have to rethink my order!!



Oh yeah, definitely you'll go through those little ones fast.

Bella, no crystals yet . I think this week they'll arrive.  And then I do hope I have plenty enough.

Karwood, I think it is possible to do the armadillos, you just have to place the crystals at the right place along the pleats.  I like Jet's idea of the ombre effect too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oops! I said Hombre, didn't I?


----------



## LornaLou

WOW! Everyone's shoes are amazing! You have all done such a great job, they look just like a bought strass! I'm going to be starting mine tomorrow and I can't wait


----------



## roussel

Lorna what color crystals are you using?  For the pink yoyos right?


----------



## shoegrl756

I just read this thread from start to finish. I am in LOVE with all of the DIY projects. I am so inspired. I think I'm going to bling my lilac laminato simples. They were my first pair of CLs but I never wear them because of the delicate leather. I'm just not sure what color of crystals to use and how many crystals to order. I've been trying to keep track of how many crystals everyone uses to have an idea about it, but I'm completely lost. But I actually don't mind waiting for more to come in the mail since college has my life pretty busy. Keep up the good work everyone!!!


----------



## roussel

^ you should post pic of your shoes and we can give some input.  Some amethyst colored crystals should look good... oh check out those Tanzanite AB crystals.


----------



## JetSetGo!

The Tanzanite AB are lovely. They look just like the ones I used (Lt Sapphire AB) except where mine reflect pink, those reflect lavender.

Good luck, *shoegrl756*!


----------



## karwood

Hi Ladies, I need you expert opinion. I am thinking of strassing my Armadillos. Do you have  suggestions what color crystals I should be looking at? I figured since these are black nappa, I should be looking more at the dark color crystals. Right?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

shoegrl756 said:


> I just read this thread from start to finish. I am in LOVE with all of the DIY projects. I am so inspired. I think I'm going to bling my lilac laminato simples. They were my first pair of CLs but I never wear them because of the delicate leather. I'm just not sure what color of crystals to use and how many crystals to order. I've been trying to keep track of how many crystals everyone uses to have an idea about it, but I'm completely lost. But I actually don't mind waiting for more to come in the mail since college has my life pretty busy. Keep up the good work everyone!!!



I thought to strass these same exact shoes, and found that 'Purple Haze' was such a pretty color against them.  Check it out


----------



## oo_let_me_see

karwood said:


> Hi Ladies, I need you expert opinion. I am thinking of strassing my Armadillos. Do you have  suggestions what color crystals I should be looking at? I figured since these are black nappa, I should be looking more at the dark color crystals. Right?



kar, I would def look at darker colors; black diamond,Cosmo Jet, Jet, etc.  I bet it would be pretty to use a combination of colors...maybe a different color on each strip or something interesting like that.


----------



## daisy2418

*Shoegrl1756*--I'm not sure how dark the shoes are, but what about light amethyst or meridian blue?  The meridian blue looks like it reflects purple on the color chart.

*Karwood*--I'm a total sucker for jet hemitite, but if you didn't want to just do black/gray, the metallic blue looks like it reflects pretty dark on the color chart (might just be a dark dark navy--can't really tell from pics).  Maybe someone with the actual color chart can tell?  Ooh, or the black diamond (I think Bella did hers with Black Diamond) looks really cool too.


----------



## karwood

Thanks *Jet *for posting the chart.

So far I am thinking of these colors:

Jet
Jet Hermatite
Greige
Black Diamond
Crystal Cosmo Jet
Jonquil Satin
Crystal Silver Shade

BTW, what does it mean when there are stars (***) next to the color name of the crystals?


JetSetGo! said:


> I just found this nice color chart online. Hope it helps everyone!


----------



## roussel

i get my colorchart today, i will give more input to both of you.  karwood i think u def should stick to dark colors, more on the black family.  crystal cosmo jet looks so unique


----------



## JetSetGo!

Indian Sapphire is probably my top choice for these. It's a gorgeous rich Grey with a hint of Blue

Emerald AB is also stunning, it's dark and reflects lots of rich deep blues. It's not super green as the name implies.

Montana is like a Blue Black. Love.

I wish I had a sample of the Cosmo Jet!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> The Tanzanite AB are lovely. They look just like the ones I used (Lt Sapphire AB) except where mine reflect pink, those reflect lavender.
> 
> Good luck, *shoegrl756*!



Oops! I was thinking of the Aquamarine AB. 
Tanzanite is def more Purple.


----------



## heat97

jet your diy is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Popped into Footcandy today wearing my new SOM1 strass and the SAs were falling all over themselves... I failed to mention they were a DIY....


----------



## rilokiley

I ordered my Volcano crystals today!! 

10 gross (1440) of 7ss
8 gross (1152) of 9ss
5 gross (720) of 12ss
4 gross (576) of 16ss
2 gross (288) of 20ss

... for $166.86 shipped!  Hopefully I'll be able to start on my Ron Rons soon! 





BellaShoes said:


> Popped into Footcandy today wearing my new SOM1 strass and the SAs were falling all over themselves... I failed to mention they were a DIY....




Fabulous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bella*, ahhhhh, that is so wonderful to hear!!! I'm sure everyone that saw you walking down the street was amazed by your shoes!

*rilo*, I'm sooo excited for you!!! wahoo!!! I know they'll turn out beautifully!


----------



## babysweetums

karwood, i like the greige or jonquil satin...that would look so great strassed out!!


----------



## roussel

Yay Rilo! Can't wait to see your project, pls post your progress here.  
Bella, you must be very proud of your creation, you really did a great job.


----------



## babysweetums

wowoww how long does it take to strass an entire shoe....


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks, *PANda* and *roussel*!  I'll definitely post pics here.  I'm going to go to Michael's this week to get the e6000 glue and the crystal picker-upper stick.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Woohoo! Rilo!!!

Thank you, Heat!!!

You never have to reveal that secret, Bella. Just bask in the compliments!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ok ladies my feeble attempt at a DYI

.......

If some of your remember I tried to get replacement rivets for Scissor Girls ... and CL sent me some shiny silver ones ... and brass.

Well neither matched so I figured since they never responded to my requests for more I would try to "make" them match! 

So here is my starting point ...







Clearly this color will NEVER work :cry:

So after a little fire and nail polish it now looks like this!!!! 






Ok ok I know you're all thinking that's not a perfect match.

Well for a pair of shoes I  and would never dream of parting with ... it will work for me!! 

The finished product (the new one looks lose because I need a cobbler to set the rivet)






Hope you enjoyed my feeble attempt at a DIY!


----------



## noah8077

LOVE it!!!!  Is that a scrapbooking brad?  I was thinking a little fire could change the color of it when I saw the first picture!

YAY for saving one of your favorite pairs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> LOVE it!!!! Is that a scrapbooking brad? I was thinking a little fire could change the color of it when I saw the first picture!
> 
> YAY for saving one of your favorite pairs!


 
Nope! CL actually sent me four rivets direct from some tiny city in France! 

...although none of them matched it's the thought that counts


----------



## YaYa3

great work, *naked!*  it looks like a perfect match!


----------



## noah8077

DUH!  I thought you were thinking outside the box, although you had talked about a scrapbooking brad at one point.  So cool you got the color to be a close enough match!!


----------



## rdgldy

good job, *naked*!


----------



## daisy2418

*Naked*--that looks awesome!!!!  Looks like you got the color right on!  Congrats!  Annnndddd, you used fire, which I think makes it the most dangerous DIY!  

*Rilo*!!!  I can't wait for your crystals to come and you to start your DIY!!!  The Ron Ron's will look fierce!!!

*Bella*--you should have told the SA's at FootCandy that your shoes were special, limited editions.  Because they are one of a kind!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! Great job, Naked! I bet you're glad to have you shoes back in working order!


----------



## BellaShoes

daisy2418 said:


> *Naked*
> *Bella*--you should have told the SA's at FootCandy that your shoes were special, limited editions.  Because they are one of a kind!



Thanks *daisy*! I failed to say they were DIY... and they never even thought of asking! If they asked or inquired as if not remembering or recognizing I would have told them..I DID IT!!!!!! !!! In addition I would have shared all of the talent in this thread

They didn't ask... I didn't share, I just let them fawn all over them


----------



## daisy2418

Ugh.  Now that DIY shoe project is finished...back to working late.  I need a new DIY stat!  Guess I'll start trolling e-bay...:ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

*naked*... you are a cobbler!!!! That is fantastic!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

you guys are such a great inspiration!!! everyone's DIY looks gorgeous!!! 
i may also jump on the bandwagon and try the DIY myself. i am thinking about buying an LC style(hopefully on sale) and strassing that out...but in the meantime, how about my wine red Declics or Champagne Alexandras w/black lace? umm, how do you guys know how many crystals to order and which sizes?


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, you did an amazing job!! Quick thinking with the nail polish!


----------



## daisy2418

*Magdalena* said:


> you guys are such a great inspiration!!! everyone's DIY looks gorgeous!!!
> i may also jump on the bandwagon and try the DIY myself. i am thinking about buying an LC style(hopefully on sale) and strassing that out...but in the meantime, how about my wine red Declics or Champagne Alexandras w/black lace? umm, how do you guys know how many crystals to order and which sizes?



**Magdalena**--I just looked for a stone color that was similar to the base color of my shoe.  Hindsight being 20/20, I don't think that's necessarily true now, but I think if you pick a darker colored shoe, a darker color crystal looks more fitting, and vice versa.  Just my opinion though.  

As for sizes, I think everyone has been pretty uniform.  SS07 (smallest out of the group), SS09, SS12, SS16 and SS20 (largest out of the group).  I used more smaller stones than larger stones, but again, just personal preference. 

I think the red wine declic would be an awesome choice for a DIY!


----------



## daisy2418

Speedah said:


> Everyone's projects look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting, *Daisy*. *I need to order my stockpile of strass.*  If you go to the site there's also a code for 15% off $75 or more.



*Speedah*--I meant to respond to this the other day---are you DIY-ing something?  Hmm?  Are you going to tell us or are we going to have to wait?


----------



## amazigrace

*naked,* great job on your SGs!
To me it looks like a perfect match!


----------



## Speedah

*Daisy*, I have at least 4 pairs that are DIY potentials. 2 are definite- a pair of taupe Fetichas and white Bibas. I'm just completely overwhelmed by ideas for what to do with them so I haven't cowgirled up and ordered anything yet! 

I'm loving the Volcano and I'm thinking a 3 tone with the Biba just because the style is very suiting for it.


----------



## roussel

Speedah can't wait to know what shoe you're starting with.  Yes volcano is such a pretty stone!  I think against a dark color it brings out the purple more, and with lighter like my gold yokamias, it brings out the gold/orange more.

Naked, good job on the SG.  It feels great to have the shoe in perfect condition again.  

Magdalena, I think the red declics are gonna be pretty.  Are they suede?  I have the same ones.  The red stones will look great with them.  I can see fire opals or ruby


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think it was your pics that did it for me! I'm not sure if I want to do the whole shoe in one type of stone or maybe do a complimentary purple heel to bring out the purple in the volcano. So many options!


----------



## roussel

Awww thanks!  Yes, the possibilities are endless.  One part of me is saying I should try to follow the colors done by CL, but another part of me is saying get creative since this is the chance to do it and own a one-of-a-kind shoe.  Now I just received my colorchart and placing the stones on top of my CLs, I get so many ideas.  I am just waiting on my 09ss since I just found out they are coming from HK, but they already shipped via airmail so anytime soon they'll be here.


----------



## lcs

roussel said:


> Ok I just ran out of the small crystals and still waiting on my order.  This is day 2...
> Daisy I just realized we posted at the same time!  Congratulations you are done!  Well done!  They look so pretty!!!


Not sure if this has been asked or posted anywhere else in this thread...but is there a specific pattern used to place the crystals on a strass shoe?


----------



## roussel

^ We just followed the real CL strass shoes.  Me I just try to place the bigger stones randomly then fill up the gaps with the smaller stones.  It is up to you what you think looks good.  HTH!


----------



## clothingguru

WOW!!!! I cant believe i didnt see this thread until NOW! Everyone has done an AMAZING job on their DIY's!!!!! 

*Some talent LADIES! *

IM GOING to be doing a pair myself soon. I would like to do the calypso's but dont know what shoe to buy for them? Because i think the Maggie's are closest to the style of calypso's? But maggie's already have design  

_Any ideas ladies?!!!!_

*Im also going to do a purple strass shoe!!!! LOVE PURPLE!!!! Im considering fuchsia and fuchsia AB - or - amethyst and Heliotrope? Should i do three colors or just 2? *

So many questions! But you guys are the experts!!!! 

Thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

P.s. i forgot to say that i think i'm going to do the purple strass on my Nude Satin very croise's? But i don't know... what do you girls think?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I love Heliotrope! It's so rich! Are you planning to space your crystals close together? I think that might help if you are doing a dark on light application.


----------



## meggyg8r

*Karwood*, I'm late to the discussion, but what if you did a strass pattern that mimicked the black & white satin Armadillos? Start with something dark and gradually go up to an off whiteish color.. I think that could look really cool!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Yeah we were talking about that, an ombre effect. I think it would be divine!


----------



## meggyg8r

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^Yeah we were talking about that, an ombre effect. I think it would be divine!


 
I thought you said Hombre.


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> I thought you said Hombre.


 
LOL, Meggy!!!! 

I like the Ombre effect, like shaded!! That would be amazing!!!


----------



## roussel

Clothinguru I think Heliotrope would be perfect as purple. I suggest dyeing
your shoes to a purple color first though so you'll get the
most purple effect. Those would look so pretty!


----------



## clothingguru

roussel said:


> Clothinguru I think Heliotrope would be perfect as purple. I suggest dyeing
> your shoes to a purple color first though so you'll get the
> most purple effect. Those would look so pretty!



Thank you Roussel!!! I cant wait to start!!!! I love projects and i love CL's....combine the 2 and ill never leave the house! lol. *So what dye does everyone use? I'm scared to ruin a pair using the wrong dye?!!!* 

....or even if i did the color: Padparadscha (the peachy one) on my Very prive's satin nude...that would work without dying them! ? And its also a very pretty color! Oh its SO hard to chose! I like all the colors!


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> I thought you said Hombre.



Originally, I did! I'm a spaz like that.


----------



## PANda_USC

Ooo..ombre sounds amazinggg!!!!!! I've wanted to see CLs with an ombre effect for quite some time!


----------



## karwood

meggyg8r said:


> Karwood, I'm late to the discussion, but what if you did a strass pattern that mimicked the black & white satin Armadillos? Start with something dark and gradually go up to an off whiteish color.. I think that could look really cool!



 That REALLY does sound amazing, but I am a beginner at this. It's like suggesting to a preschooler to paint the the "Creation of Adam"  on the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel  I would have to think about this some more. I am mostly wondering if the lighter color crystals will not look as pretty with black nappa in the background.

*naked,* you did great!


----------



## lolitablue

BellaShoes said:


> *naked*... you are a cobbler!!!! That is fantastic!!


 
I know, what a talented group of ladies!!!! *Naked*, that was clever!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, what amazing jobs here!  *lula*, the completed SOM1 strass is beyond words... truly STUNNING!!  *JSG* - Yours are so beautiful... ghetto my a$$!  *roussel *- They look AMAZING, ahh... I can't wait to see the finished product!  *naked*, you did a great job! 

Ladies, so I haven't started yet (ordered a few colors to see how they look before committing to a ton), but I had an idea last night and wanted to get some opinions.  Do you think VPs would look good with just a strassed heel, or do you think it would look like I got lazy and stopped strassing haha?  I have a few ideas floating around (and two of my VPs are contenders).  

I figured the strassed heel would a. be less time consuming and b. more versatile!  I still want to do an entire strassed out shoe, but I might try this idea first.  Plus, I could always strass out the rest of the shoe at some point in the future... right?  Help... good idea or silly?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*M*, I think that would be fine, but I think you should do the heel plus the tip to balance it out.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sounds smart to me, Fiery!


----------



## regeens

I think it'll look ok *fiery*. If you don't like the way it looks like after, you can always continue strassing the entire VP. Good luck!!


----------



## meggyg8r

karwood said:


> That REALLY does sound amazing, but I am a beginner at this. It's like suggesting to a preschooler to paint the the "Creation of Adam"  on the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel  I would have to think about this some more. I am mostly wondering if the lighter color crystals will not look as pretty with black nappa in the background.
> 
> *naked,* you did great!



I really think it could look okay. *Naked's* Yoyos have a darker gray background and the crystals don't look very dark and they look FABULOUS!


----------



## meggyg8r

fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, what amazing jobs here!  *lula*, the completed SOM1 strass is beyond words... truly STUNNING!!  *JSG* - Yours are so beautiful... ghetto my a$$!  *roussel *- They look AMAZING, ahh... I can't wait to see the finished product!  *naked*, you did a great job!
> 
> Ladies, so I haven't started yet (ordered a few colors to see how they look before committing to a ton), but I had an idea last night and wanted to get some opinions.  Do you think VPs would look good with just a strassed heel, or do you think it would look like I got lazy and stopped strassing haha?  I have a few ideas floating around (and two of my VPs are contenders).
> 
> I figured the strassed heel would a. be less time consuming and b. more versatile!  I still want to do an entire strassed out shoe, but I might try this idea first.  Plus, I could always strass out the rest of the shoe at some point in the future... right?  Help... good idea or silly?



Have you seen *PANda_USC*'s Feticha Strass? They just have the heel done and they are super cute!! I think it would look just fine. I also like the idea of doing the tip along with the heel like *OLMS* suggested.

ETA: Here is a photo, courtesy of PANda's thread (hope you don't mind!)


----------



## lolitablue

Awesome idea on *Panda's Strass*!!!!  Maybe I could do something like that on the heels of my Yellow Satin LG and the tips since they are kind of worn!!!!  

Again, my favorite thread besides the Deals and Steals!!!!!


----------



## daisy2418

*Lolita*--I think just doing the heel would look gorgeous on a peep toe style.   Not lazy at all because as long as you do up to the heel "line," (like you can see on Panda's), it's a totally legitimate stopping place.


----------



## LornaLou

Ok so I finally got my shoes today after a long wait! I have Rose Yo Yo's and I am strassing them with Fuchsia and Fuchsia AB crystals  It took me almost 2 hours just to do the small amount I have on them already. It's gonna be a long process but it's so much fun. My camera unfortunately doesn't pick up the colours very well  so it looks like they don't match but they do, the shades are a good match. I will use my boyfriends camera on the weekend to get better photos so you ladies can see clearly. Here is what I have so far


----------



## more_CHOOS

Ok, I think I've had enough inspiration!  I think I'm going to strass my first pair...

I'm going to strass my Helmut--the ones I dyed purple.  What colors do you think I should go with?


----------



## laurayuki

^ oh i do love the pink color! wait to see more updates!


----------



## LornaLou

Oooh amethyst might be nice More_Choos


----------



## more_CHOOS

Great job so far Lorna!

I'm thinking Amethyst too, but was wondering if I should do like 2-3 different colors...I'm scared...LOL


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you! You could use normal and light amethyst or something, that might look nice together. Tanzanite is a favourite of mine too, I love it!


----------



## karwood

I am preparing my list of crystals to order. Am I doing this right? Should I get more? If yes, which ones? Sorry for asking all these questions:shame:. 

3 gross 12ss Jet Black
3 gross 9ss Greige
3 gross 9ss Black Diamond
3 gross 9ss Black Jet
3 gross 7ss Crystal Silver Shade
3 gross 7ss Jet Hematite


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LornaLou* - I LOVE it!   Pink is my favorite color!   These will be stunning... I just know it!

*more_choos *- I like heliotrope, amethyst (maybe you can combine both) and slam AB (looks like it has purple reflects)!

*E*, I think that's an excellent point... doing the tip would make it look more cohesive! 

*Jet *and *regreens *(haha, exactly... I can keep going if I don't love it) - Thank you! 

*Meggy*, thanks so much for pointing that out (re: Panda's feticha strass)... I love those!   I think I will do the tip too, because it might look nicer with the VP! 

Ohhh and *Daisy*, your completed DIY is simply breathtaking... I LOVE, LOVE them!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Oh my, love the progress on your pink yoyoS, *Lorna*!!!  What a fun way to start!!!!!

*More_choos*, that purple is amazing!! You can do pretty much anything with those!!!

*Daisy*, I am going to do it!! Just need to go back and look at the color chart to pick what color to put on my *Yellow Satin LG*!!  Thank you for the inspiration and the kind words!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lornalou:* They look like they are coming along amazing!!!!!  YAY! Cant wait to see the final product!

*more_CHOOS:* I think the Heliotrope would look AMAZING on those!!!!! Im doing the Heliotrope or the Amethyst with the AB for my DIY project as well! Such amazing colors! Cant wait to see when you start!


----------



## lolitablue

karwood said:


> I am preparing my list of crystals to order. Am I doing this right? Should I get more? If yes, which ones? Sorry for asking all these questions:shame:.
> 
> 3 gross 12ss Jet Black
> 3 gross 9ss Greige
> 3 gross 9ss Black Diamond
> 3 gross 9ss Black Jet
> 3 gross 7ss Crystal Silver Shade
> 3 gross 7ss Jet Hematite


 
I like the choice of colors but not sure that I know what the 3 gross means!!


----------



## daisy2418

daisy2418 said:


> *Lolita*--I think just doing the heel would look gorgeous on a peep toe style. Not lazy at all because as long as you do up to the heel "line," (like you can see on Panda's), it's a totally legitimate stopping place.


 

*Fiery*--this post should have been directed toward you too.  LOL.  My next pair I'm going to do just the heel, actually.  Although, I don't have the shoe chosen yet.  I think doing the tip would look really cool too.  I'd love to see that done!

*LornaLou*--So far so good!!!  I love the color!!!  I'm excited to see your continued progress!!!

*Karwood*--I think your list is looking good so far.  Are you just planning on mixing the colors up?  I think it will look awesome.  Are you going to order any bigger sized?  SS16 or SS20?  

*More_CHOOS*--I really like tanzanite.  Or, I just found a color chart which listed Cyclamen Opal, which looks super pretty.


----------



## lilmissb

You ladies are so professional in your strassing!

*Bella* they look icy cool! LOL about the SA's at Footcandy!

*Panda* they're going well methinks.

*Jet* WOW! That blue is gorgeous!

*roussel* the crystals you're using are fab! Love it!!!

*Daisy* wow! They are ready for the red carpet now aren't they?

Can't wait to see your DIY *rilo!*

Well done *naked!* They match absolutely now!

Sounds good to me *fiery!*

Great job so far *Lorna!*

Can't wait to see your helmuts *CHOOS!!* I have no idea what the crystals colours are but I'll check them out when I get home.


----------



## *Magdalena*

daisy2418 said:


> **Magdalena**--I just looked for a stone color that was similar to the base color of my shoe. Hindsight being 20/20, I don't think that's necessarily true now, but I think if you pick a darker colored shoe, a darker color crystal looks more fitting, and vice versa. Just my opinion though.
> 
> As for sizes, I think everyone has been pretty uniform. SS07 (smallest out of the group), SS09, SS12, SS16 and SS20 (largest out of the group). I used more smaller stones than larger stones, but again, just personal preference.
> 
> I think the red wine declic would be an awesome choice for a DIY!


 
Thanks so much for your help, *Daisy*!!.  do you know approx. how many of each would i need to order to finish both shoes?


----------



## *Magdalena*

roussel said:


> Magdalena, I think the red declics are gonna be pretty. Are they suede? I have the same ones. The red stones will look great with them. I can see fire opals or ruby


 
yeah, that's what I thought, too.  yes, they are suede....it shouldnt be a problem, right?  i like the fire opal suggestion..hmmm. i need to go and order asap. which website do you guys use?  so to get myself started, all I need is the glue, crystals and something to pick up the crystals with?  should that be all or am I missing something?  yaay, im soooo excited  but terrified at the same time.  wish me luck


----------



## daisy2418

*Magdalena* said:


> Thanks so much for your help, *Daisy*!!. do you know approx. how many of each would i need to order to finish both shoes?


 
I used a lot more of the little stones than the bigger ones, so, YMMV on these numbers, but for the pair it took about:

1300 SS07
1000 SS09
600 SS12
120 SS16
120 SS20

I got my crystals from artbeads.com.  I just picked up my glue (E6000) from a local Michael's or JoAnn Fabric.


----------



## daisy2418

Oh!  And thanks *lilmissb*!!  I  your sweet looking puppy!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^*Daisy *YOU ROCK!!!!! thanks so much for the numbers...one more question. do you put the glue on the crystal and then attach it to the shoe, or do you put a dot of glue directly onto the shoe and attach the crystal? TIA  (I hope Im not a pain in the butt with all these questions)


----------



## rilokiley

^ If you read through this thread, you'll find all the answers you need! 


btw, I would not buy from artbeads.  They are much more expensive.


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^sorry....i dont have time to go thru 88 pages with a baby on my arm.


----------



## daisy2418

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^*Daisy *YOU ROCK!!!!! thanks so much for the numbers...one more question. do you put the glue on the crystal and then attach it to the shoe, or do you put a dot of glue directly onto the shoe and attach the crystal? TIA (I hope Im not a pain in the butt with all these questions)


 
They way that I did it was that I squirted some E6000 glue on to a paper plate, and used a toothpick to pick up some glue and spread it directly on to the shoe (maybe one square inch or less because it dries fast).  Then, I used tweezers to pick up the crystal to set it in the glue.

I think someone else in the thread put the glue directly on the crystals and went from there....so I think either way would work.


----------



## Noegirl05

Magda~ Mostly everyone has said they do like a inch of the shoe in glue as it will dry fast and then just apply the crystals with tweezers... Are you gonna do the whole shoe? You may need to up your numbers as the declic is a bit more to cover and its a PITA to wait for more crystals to arrive! Can;t wait to see you again!


----------



## Noegirl05

Ditto Daisy


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^*Daisy *YOU ROCK!!!!! thanks so much for the numbers...one more question. do you put the glue on the crystal and then attach it to the shoe, or do you put a dot of glue directly onto the shoe and attach the crystal? TIA  (I hope Im not a pain in the butt with all these questions)



*Mags*, I am a neurotic person and would have eye-twitches if there was glue showing on the shoe.  So I put a small amount of glue onto a paper plate, with the long tweezers...dip the crystal in the glue so that there is a layer of glue on the flatback, and then place it unto the shoe.  BUT I must warn you, this way takes a lot longer.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thank You *Daisy*!  I appreciate your help   and *Noe*~thank you, too!  yeah, I'm going to do the entire shoe. i hope i wont ruin them...hahahaha.cant wait to see you soon, too...
*oo_let_me see*~ i am the same way. I will try both techniques and see what works better for me and looks better on the shoe....btw, your strass looks amazing. WOW!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thanks girlie.  I didn't use any 9 or 7ss crystals because I knew it would be a pain using this technique.  If I do another shoe, this time I would use 9ss too (prob still not 7ss, lol) which will most likely add two days to the process.  LMBO!  Since you are using the smaller crystals, the other method would probably be smarter.  hehe


----------



## daisy2418

*O_L_M_S*--awesome job!!!  have I already commented on them before?  I don't remember, but they are beautiful!!!!  Just didn't want them to slip by if I hadn't already said something!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness I couldn't cover the shoe in glue, I would worry so much that it would look all gluey and messy. I've been dipping the crystals in glue and placing them on that way and wiping any excess glue off with tissue paper  What happens to the fabric of the shoe if you put glue all over it? Isn't it visible?


----------



## LornaLou

oo_let_me_see said:


> Thanks girlie.  I didn't use any 9 or 7ss crystals because I knew it would be a pain using this technique.  If I do another shoe, this time I would use 9ss too (prob still not 7ss, lol) which will most likely add two days to the process.  LMBO!  Since you are using the smaller crystals, the other method would probably be smarter.  hehe



I'm doing it the same way as you, dipping the crystals in the glue and placing them on and the 9SS crystals really are a nightmare lol. They take forever! I don't think I can stretch to 7ss.


----------



## daisy2418

LornaLou said:


> Oh my goodness I couldn't cover the shoe in glue, I would worry so much that it would look all gluey and messy. I've been dipping the crystals in glue and placing them on that way and wiping any excess glue off with tissue paper  What happens to the fabric of the shoe if you put glue all over it? Isn't it visible?


 
I can't see any visible glue on my pair.    But, I also think it depends on how close you put the crystals to each other.  Mine were fairly close, so that might make a difference.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

daisy2418 said:


> I can't see any visible glue on my pair.    But, I also think it depends on how close you put the crystals to each other.  Mine were fairly close, so that might make a difference.



Also, since you used a light shoe and light crystals, any glue residue wouldn't be noticeable anyway.  They look great!  

Oh, don't remember if you commented on mine, daisy, but either way, THANK YOU!


----------



## karwood

I have been going back and forth on this. I have decided to be bold and take up on *Jets and Meggy's*. I am doing my Armadillos in the ombre pattern. I need five different color crystals going from dark to light. What color crystals do you think I should aim for? Also, my concern is the black nappa will show through the lighter color crystals. Anyways, here are pics of my black nappa armadillo and the black and white satin striped Armadillos (borrowed from the very lovely *ashake's*)


----------



## daisy2418

*Karwood*--I think it's awesome that you're going to try the ombre effect.  They'll look great!

In Asha's pics, it looks like there's three light colors and two dark.  I can't really narrow it down to 5 only, so I would say some sort of combination of--

Light:  Black Diamond, Greige, Light Grey Opal or maybe Crystal Silver Shade

Dark:  Jet Hemitite, Cosmo Jet or Jet.

I'm not great at picking colors, so hopefully someone else will chime in! LOL!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Karen, I wouldn't go too light...maybe Greige as your lightest color?


----------



## roussel

i'm so excited to see everyone's project!  sorry i may put my proj on hold for a few weeks since i fractured my wrist from snowboarding today   it is so slow to type with my left hand
lorna i love the fuchsia and AB combi.  great job so far!
karwood the ombre idea is fabulous!  
choos i think heliotrope will look good on the helmuts
fiery what shoes are you doing?

sorry i cant type much , my comments will be short


----------



## daisy2418

Oh no *roussel*!!!!  ush:  I hope you heal quickly!!!!


----------



## justkell

Hey DIYers and future DIYers, the strass LCs on netaporter.com would be a good thing to check out for pattern ideas. You can zoom in on the picture and get a great shot of how the strass is placed from a few different views. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-Aqfb_ZRyPxBHqPaLxQh61Q


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel said:


> i'm so excited to see everyone's project!  sorry i may put my proj on hold for a few weeks since i fractured my wrist from snowboarding today   it is so slow to type with my left hand
> lorna i love the fuchsia and AB combi.  great job so far!
> karwood the ombre idea is fabulous!
> choos i think heliotrope will look good on the helmuts
> fiery what shoes are you doing?
> 
> sorry i cant type much , my comments will be short



oh no!! get well soon! i hear about so many accidents from snowboarding...


----------



## vuittonamour

justkell said:


> Hey DIYers and future DIYers, the strass LCs on netaporter.com would be a good thing to check out for pattern ideas. You can zoom in on the picture and get a great shot of how the strass is placed from a few different views.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-Aqfb_ZRyPxBHqPaLxQh61Q



ugh, they are so beautiful...i wish i could just buy them


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, do you care if the ombre effect has some matte crystals? 

As for the colors, I would say from darkest to light, use "jet", "jet hematite", "black diamond", "greige", and then regular "crystal" for the lightest part. I don't know how that would look on black shoes, but it definitely would have an awesome color gradation going on, ^_^.  I wish you the best of luck and I'm sure it will turn out amazingly!

P.S: what does everyone think of capri blue intermixed with crystal meridian blue?


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^OMG, I just ordered the meridian blue earlier today. great minds think alike LOL
I LOVE how it has blue and purple in it....and if you'd like to integrate it w/capri blue to make the shoe more blue, that would be sooo pretty.


----------



## PANda_USC

*magdalena*, ahh, fabulous choice!! It changes colors just like the fire opal, depending on the angle! So I was thinking, since the fire opal strass CLs have mostly red stones, with a few scattered fire opal stones, I could do the same effect with capri blue and this meridian blue so that the meridian isn't too overwhelming! Now I need to find a CL that is blue, -__-.

P.S: please please please post pics of your progression with the meridian blue! I would love to see it!!! 

P.P.S: I just looked at the stone size chart and it appears the stones that CL uses are: *8ss*, *12ss* and *20ss*. These measurements were taken from my fire opal lady claudes. I think the proportions *6ss*, *10ss* and *16ss* would also look just as real!!!


----------



## Canarybling

Ok officially on the lookout for a DIY strass in pink purple white or silver! And I need to find the shoe's to strass like .... NOW! You guys are all doing an amazing job! It's truly unreal. Ooh I just can't wait here is to hoping that something worthy of strassing pops up in my size soon. X


----------



## rilokiley

oh no!  *roussel*, feel better! 


*PANda*- I think that color combo would be sooo pretty   I think I read somewhere that the size stones that CL uses for the different styles may vary.


----------



## lolitablue

OK, ladies! Got my order yesterday and I think that one of the colors may not work.  I am not sure of the Sun crystal below.







It does not seem to be what I was aiming for.  I was looking for something more yellowish than golden.  I kind of panicked and went ahead and order the one color below.






What do you guys think?  The first choice is nice, too so I won't return them.  The question is use them and risk not having the yellow color of the rainbow, or combine them and use them all?

I am also using blue, pink, green and red.

TIA!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

lolitablue said:


> OK, ladies! Got my order yesterday and I think that one of the colors may not work. I am not sure of the Sun crystal below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not seem to be what I was aiming for. I was looking for something more yellowish than golden. I kind of panicked and went ahead and order the one color below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? The first choice is nice, too so I won't return them. The question is use them and risk not having the yellow color of the rainbow, or combine them and use them all?
> 
> I am also using blue, pink, green and red.
> 
> TIA!!!


 
I think you'd probably want to lay everything out together in a random pattern to see how it might look before you start laying crystals. Personally it is VERY hard for me to imagine how this is going to look in my head!! I would take a sheet of fabric or paper that is similar to the color of your shoes and lay it down on the table. I would then randomly put crystals on top in the colors you're thinking of so you can visualize it. There are so many colors involved that it is really hard to say without seeing!


----------



## daisy2418

PANda_USC said:


> P.S: what does everyone think of capri blue intermixed with crystal meridian blue?


 

*PANda*--LOVE this.  I can't wait to see something in these blues!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> I think you'd probably want to lay everything out together in a random pattern to see how it might look before you start laying crystals. Personally it is VERY hard for me to imagine how this is going to look in my head!! I would take a sheet of fabric or paper that is similar to the color of your shoes and lay it down on the table. I would then randomly put crystals on top in the colors you're thinking of so you can visualize it. There are so many colors involved that it is really hard to say without seeing!


 
Great suggestion, *meggy*!!!  I will have to wait to get the new crystals in order to do that.  The shoes are in the cobbler being dyed in blue as we speak and they should be ready by Friday.  Maybe then, I could get a good visual if I do what you suggested.  I just cannot wait!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^can you dye any type of leather or just satin?


----------



## lolitablue

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^can you dye any type of leather or just satin?


 
Yes, you can but it depends if it is already dark.  Like what *naked* said, going from dark to light, may not work.

What do you have in mind, my dear!!


----------



## roussel

lolita if you're trying to do the same colors as the rainbow so privates, i think def sun crystals are used there, more orange than yellow


----------



## LornaLou

Ok here is day 2 for me, it's taking so much longer than I thought. I'm still waiting for my 12SS and 16SS crystals as well so the only ones I can put on right now are 20SS, 10SS and 9SS and 16SS AB Fuchsia crystals so it's taking me longer than I wanted but I am really enjoying this  It's only been about 4 hours work so far and it's my first pair I've ever done. Sometimes it would be easier if I was size 35 not 40 lol!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Lorna* I am loving the color!! They are looking really great so far.


----------



## daisy2418

*Lorna*--Great job so far!!!!  They look beautiful.  I can't wait to see them farther and farther along in your process.  Waiting for crystals is the worst, isn't it?  I'm so impatient!  LOL!


----------



## LornaLou

^^ Yes! Lol I am really impatient too! Worst of all I have to wait for some more Fuchsia ABs to come from the US and it took almost 2 weeks last time, sigh lol!


----------



## **shoelover**

^^great job!...Lorna make i ask which company you've bought your crystals from?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Lorna*, ahh, it looks fabulous so far! I love how you're doing the varying crystal sizes! It's gonna look like it was made by Louboutin himself!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Lorna*, it looks amazing so far ... I just love the fuchsia AB and the colors are perfect on your yoyos! 

*roussel* - My contenders are black kid 85 yoyos (I'd strass the whole shoe), rose gold VPs (where I'd strass the heel/tip) and metallic grey VPs (heel/tip).   Eventually I may want to do all three.  I'm actually practicing strassing out some of my headbands right now haha... so far so good!  

I just have to decide what to do first (probably the metallic grey or rose gold VPs) and figure out the perfect crystals (since there are a few choices, I'm buying each crystal to compare it against the shoe before committing to a crapload of crystals)!


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much for your helpful advice and suggestions, *daisy, PANda, roussel and OLMS!*


----------



## roussel

lorna you're doing great!  keep it up girl!  those fuchsia crystals are a perfect match
fiery you picked some great shoes.  esp love the rosegold vps, i can imagine it all strassed out with perhaps light rose ab or vintage rose ab.


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, i cant wait to see the ombre effect! It is going to look magnificent and it's going to be one of a kind!!! All of the armadillos(animal and shoe) will be so jealous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^^Hey girl!   By the way, I hope your wrist heels soon!   Yeah, I was thinking with the rose gold VPs (since they don't have much pink to them and I want them to be more neutral), either Jonquil AB with Light rose AB, Crystal AB, etc. etc... I just need to have all of the possible options in front of me and I'll instantly know what will look best.


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  I'm so excited to see how they turn out


----------



## LornaLou

**shoelover** said:


> ^^great job!...Lorna make i ask which company you've bought your crystals from?



I didn't see this, sorry! 

I used Fabulousway2dobusiness on ebay for my Fuchsia AB and I used Crystal Craft on ebay for the 20SS and 9SS and 10SS crystals. They have sold out of the 12SS and 16SS though so I am waiting for those in the mail from thebeadstalk.co.uk  Hope that helps!


----------



## rilokiley

*LornaLou*- great job so far! 

*karwood*- I think the b/w gradient will be stunning! 

*fiery*- I agree with strassing the rose gold VP- it would be so pretty


----------



## tivogirl

*fiery* - I have rose gold VPs, so I'd love to see you do those! I have some too and  they scuff SO darn easily! If I do a strass project these are the ones I'd do. Can't wait to see what colors you choose as I think I'd want to go more neutral as well.


----------



## tivogirl

From the New/Chat thread: 


_Danielle_ said:


>



Anybody considered a DIY on one of these? I LOVE the look! Are the beads they use as readily available as the strass? Anybody have any idea where you'd get them?


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

I'm loving what you ladies are doing.

I only have my first pairs of CL from the Xmas and I dont think i'm ready to do that to my only baby. haha.


----------



## roussel

tivogirl said:


> From the New/Chat thread:
> 
> 
> Anybody considered a DIY on one of these? I LOVE the look! Are the beads they use as readily available as the strass? Anybody have any idea where you'd get them?



this can be accomplished by doing the metallic crystal colors like aurum, lt gold, comet argent lt on white or black leather.


----------



## Star86doll

wow! everyones done great job on strass these louboutin shoes!! 

I want to do mine too, am having trouble trying to find perfect colour for my magenta pigalle 120! Amethyst? Volcano?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Tivo, the Star shoes are actually studs which pierce the leather, so using round topped flatbacks would be a better way to it for DIY.


----------



## tivogirl

*roussel* - Thank you for the info! I thought all the crystals were faceted - are they not?

*Jet* - That's what I suspected. Who makes round topped flatbacks? Or are those what roussel is talking about?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!   Initially, I was going to do just the tip and heel, but maybe I'll just strass the whole thing.   It'll probably take me forever though, because I'm practicing on some of my headbands first and will probably attempt the metallic grey VPs (tip and heel) before the rose gold VPs... but I'll see!  

I definitely want them to be neutral so that I can get the most use out of them, so I was thinking crystal AB in varying sizes... but I'm also curious about Jonquil AB, which looks a bit warmer and peachier.  I have samples of a lot of colors coming to me (including those two) before I commit to a bunch! 



tivogirl said:


> *fiery* - I have rose gold VPs, so I'd love to see you do those! I have some too and  they scuff SO darn easily! If I do a strass project these are the ones I'd do. Can't wait to see what colors you choose as I think I'd want to go more neutral as well.


----------



## lolitablue

*Roussel*  Thank you, I did what *meggy* suggested and placed the stones on the surface and yes, it is rainbow (as I intended) but still ordered the light topaz to add the pop of yellow that was missing so I will report back when I get that order in.  Shoes should be ready for pick up tomorrow, so hopefully this weekend, I should have pictures to show of the process!

*Lorna*, love what you are doing!!!

Girls, I need ideas on the *Yellow LG*.  Have no clue of what color to use on the tip or heel.  Any suggestions?


----------



## karwood

*Lorna, * great job so far!!

I ordered my crystals yesterday. It was a harder than I thought, especially since I am doing the ombre effect. These are the colors  I purchased in order going from lightest to darkest: _greige, black diamond, jet hematite, cosmo jet and jet_. I am really hoping the colors  are going to work with the ombre effect.


----------



## daisy2418

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi there!  Initially, I was going to do just the tip and heel, but maybe I'll just strass the whole thing.  It'll probably take me forever though, because I'm practicing on some of my headbands first and will probably attempt the metallic grey VPs (tip and heel) before the rose gold VPs... but I'll see!
> 
> I definitely want them to be neutral so that I can get the most use out of them, so I was thinking crystal AB in varying sizes... but I'm also curious about Jonquil AB, which looks a bit warmer and peachier. I have samples of a lot of colors coming to me (including those two) before I commit to a bunch!


 
*Fiery*--I can't wait to see this!!!!!  I think there are pictures of Lady Claude with Jonquil stones, aren't there?  Or did I make this up?  LOL!


----------



## daisy2418

*Lolita*--What about Citrine for your yellow satin LG?  Or do you want to do a completely different color?

*Karwood*--I think those colors will look fantastic with the ombre effect!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*karwood* - That sounds fabulous... I can't wait to see the progress you make and, of course, the end result! 

*lolita *- Ohhhhhh, hmm, you could do Citrine mixed with Jonquil AB... or maybe Jonquil with Jonquil AB... either would be gorgeous and both would be neutral enough to complement the stunning shade of yellow of your LGs!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!   If they come out 1/1000th as stunning as yours, I know I'll be thrilled!    Hmm, are these the ones you are talking about?  Are they Jonquil? 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60233





daisy2418 said:


> *Fiery*--I can't wait to see this!!!!!  I think there are pictures of Lady Claude with Jonquil stones, aren't there?  Or did I make this up?  LOL!


----------



## karwood

lolitablue said:


> *Roussel* Thank you, I did what *meggy* suggested and placed the stones on the surface and yes, it is rainbow (as I intended) but still ordered the light topaz to add the pop of yellow that was missing so I will report back when I get that order in. Shoes should be ready for pick up tomorrow, so hopefully this weekend, I should have pictures to show of the process!
> 
> *Lorna*, love what you are doing!!!
> 
> Girls, I need ideas on the *Yellow LG*. Have no clue of what color to use on the tip or heel. Any suggestions?


 

*Lolita, *I found this color chart very useful. They crystals are grouped by their  basic color. The  crystals shown in the yellow group are jonquil, citrine and light topaz.

http://www.beadstuff.com/swarovskicolors.htm


----------



## LornaLou

Thanks everyone! I think the ombre effect will be beautiful on your shoes, really unique and different! I was thinking I wonder how it would look to do a rainbow one lol I would never wear it out I don't think but from red all the way through to purple but so it blends in so you would almost have to pick every colour lol!


----------



## lolitablue

*Daisy*, *Fiery* and *Karwood*!! Thank you! You ladies are awesome!!! I downloaded that useful chart and printed it to have it handy!!! I am afraid that this is just the beginning, lol!!!


----------



## daisy2418

*Fiery*--I think those are the jonquil strass, yeah.  If you look on NAP's website, you can click and zoom so you can really see the crystal color.  I think it would look gorgeous with the rose gold!


----------



## ochie

ladies, What are the difference between the e6000 glue, and the gemtac glue? which one is better?Thanks


----------



## lolitablue

ochie said:


> ladies, What are the difference between the e6000 glue, and the gemtac glue? which one is better?Thanks


 
Sounds like a choice!   Seems like most ladies are using the e6000 but the report is that is has strong glue smell so you may need to work near an open window.  Maybe an experiend DIYer (LOL!) could opine!!


----------



## lolitablue

Fiery and Daisy:

I think I want to combine *citrine* and *light topaz *for my LG.


----------



## tivogirl

fieryfashionist said:


> I definitely want them to be neutral so that I can get the most use out of them, so I was thinking crystal AB in varying sizes... but I'm also curious about Jonquil AB, which looks a bit warmer and peachier.



I think either of those would be gorgeous. Have you checked out the Silk color? That seems to be a little in between the crystal AB and Jonquil AB, though I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Minal*~yes, the strass LC on NAP are Jonquil. it's truly beautiful and I love how it reflects some blue.  the AB is also so pretty...it's a tough one, but I would personally do the jonquil ones.
*Karwood*~yaay! so excited to see your ombre armadillos. It wont be easy to do, but im sure the results will be spectacular.  Im already jealous! LOL  
*Lolita*~i have to look at the chart again.  what look were you going after?

I have also decided on my DYI projects:  i ordered fire opal strass and Hyacinth for my red declics; meridian blue and some sapphire for LC. wish me luck!!!! i hope it will turn out beautiful!


----------



## roussel

hi mags! what LC are u using with the blue crystala?  curious to see how those declics will turn out, i may be tempted to do mine too


----------



## *Magdalena*

these...what you think???

what color declics are you thinking of doing?


----------



## roussel

I have the red suede declics too but I'll wait for you to finish yours first.  Those petrol LCs are pretty!  Perfect DIY shoes with those blue crystals


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Magdalena* said:


> these...what you think???
> 
> what color declics are you thinking of doing?


 
Did you get those off the bay?

I saw them listed yesterday at Lady Claudes but they were really the sculpted heel yoyos.

Just wanted to give you the heads up...if you didn't get those, nevermind!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^no, barneys.  thanks for looking out for me though....


----------



## lolitablue

*Magdalena* said:


> *Minal*~yes, the strass LC on NAP are Jonquil. it's truly beautiful and I love how it reflects some blue. the AB is also so pretty...it's a tough one, but I would personally do the jonquil ones.
> *Karwood*~yaay! so excited to see your ombre armadillos. It wont be easy to do, but im sure the results will be spectacular. Im already jealous! LOL
> *Lolita*~i have to look at the chart again. *what look were you going after*?
> 
> I have also decided on my DYI projects: i ordered fire opal strass and Hyacinth for my red declics; meridian blue and some sapphire for LC. wish me luck!!!! i hope it will turn out beautiful!


 
Not sure, lol!!! I like the idea of two shades of yellow.  Going to test tonight and see how it looks. 

Edit:  I can actually start strassing since I already have the shoes and the stones for the LG.  Duh!!!


----------



## roussel

go go go lolita!!!
those yellow lgs will be more bright and sparkly with the yellow stones

i have the 09ss stones coming from HK, i ordered from an ebay seller.  the tracking info says it left HK on feb 13 via airmail.  it is thru usps, and i called them and was advised to have seller investigate if the package arrived the US.  i should have just ordered locally, but i already placed an order with this seller.  i hope it arrives soon.  anyone have experience ordering from hk?


----------



## daisy2418

tivogirl said:


> I think either of those would be gorgeous. Have you checked out the Silk color? That seems to be a little in between the crystal AB and Jonquil AB, though I haven't seen it in person.


 
*Fiery*--i was thinking of silk for your DIY the other day too.  Someone has used silk recently...Indypup, maybe?  Beautiful color!  

*Ochie*--I didn't use Gemtac, so I don't know if it's good.  I used E6000 based on the reviews here.  Sorry I can't be of more help!

*Lolita*--you better start tonight.  And post pics!!!  

*Magdalena*--I loooooovvvvveeeeee the meridian blue.  I can't wait to see it.  

*Roussel*--(trying to stay on topic) I've never bought from HK before, but how's your wrist?


----------



## guccigal07

I need to find a DIY shoe on ebay soon! I am moving cities! and it will keep me busy.


----------



## roussel

daisy i'm seeing a specialist tomorrow, hopefully no more surgery.  i can't do much with just my left hand, plus i can't wait to finish my shoes.


----------



## jessjulesmom

Hi,
Mostly a lurker here, but I had a thought.....
Does anyone know if there is any way to add studs to a shoe. I found what looked like the studs on the studded VP's, but am wondering if and how they can be attached to the shoe. The studs had what looked like two little prongs on the bottom where it would attach to the leather. Is it possible??


----------



## LornaLou

ochie said:


> ladies, What are the difference between the e6000 glue, and the gemtac glue? which one is better?Thanks



I don't know the difference but I picked Gem Tac as I am super sensitive to smells and Gem Tac is basically odour free, you can't really smell a thing. The most it smells like if you smell it is PVA glue in a squirty bottle but less strong. I've found Gem Tac to be great though, it dries clear and it dries fast and it's pretty strong from what I can tell


----------



## fieryfashionist

I thoght so!   Yeah, I know haha... I keep zooming and drooling, zooming and drooling!   I'll just compare the jonquil AB and the crystal AB side by side, but I'm leaning towards the former!   I'm so excited!   I have like 29382938 strassing ideas haha, but I really need to focus on just one for now! 



daisy2418 said:


> *Fiery*--I think those are the jonquil strass, yeah.  If you look on NAP's website, you can click and zoom so you can really see the crystal color.  I think it would look gorgeous with the rose gold!


----------



## fieryfashionist

That sounds gorgeous!   It'll be more of a tone on tone look and so elegant... I can't wait to see it! 



lolitablue said:


> Fiery and Daisy:
> 
> I think I want to combine *citrine* and *light topaz *for my LG.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   I thought so... I keep looking at them haha.  I'm actually waiting until I can compare them side by side (crystal AB and jonquil AB), but I'm definitely leaning towards the jonquil!!   Your color choices are stunning!!  I ordered all of those colors for some headbands I'm doing haha... and if I'm ever brave enough to strass the heel of my EB declics, I'd consider similar colors... they are TDF! 




*Magdalena* said:


> *Minal*~yes, the strass LC on NAP are Jonquil. it's truly beautiful and I love how it reflects some blue.  the AB is also so pretty...it's a tough one, but I would personally do the jonquil ones.
> *Karwood*~yaay! so excited to see your ombre armadillos. It wont be easy to do, but im sure the results will be spectacular.  Im already jealous! LOL
> *Lolita*~i have to look at the chart again.  what look were you going after?
> 
> I have also decided on my DYI projects:  i ordered fire opal strass and Hyacinth for my red declics; meridian blue and some sapphire for LC. wish me luck!!!! i hope it will turn out beautiful!


----------



## rilokiley

Minal, I prefer Jonquil over AB strass as well.  I'm hoping to do a DIY Jonquil strass in the future, too


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Ohhhhh, I considered that too haha (I think I may have ordered it )... I need to do a lil research and see if I can find pics of anyone who used it!   I'll probably do the jonquil AB in various stone sizes!  Ohhhh, and by the way, did you use tweezers to pick up those tiny 07 and 09 crystals? 




daisy2418 said:


> *Fiery*--i was thinking of silk for your DIY the other day too.  Someone has used silk recently...Indypup, maybe?  Beautiful color!
> 
> *Ochie*--I didn't use Gemtac, so I don't know if it's good.  I used E6000 based on the reviews here.  Sorry I can't be of more help!
> 
> *Lolita*--you better start tonight.  And post pics!!!
> 
> *Magdalena*--I loooooovvvvveeeeee the meridian blue.  I can't wait to see it.
> 
> *Roussel*--(trying to stay on topic) I've never bought from HK before, but how's your wrist?


----------



## daisy2418

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!   Ohhhhh, I considered that too haha (I think I may have ordered it )... I need to do a lil research and see if I can find pics of anyone who used it!   I'll probably do the jonquil AB in various stone sizes!  Ohhhh, and by the way, did you use tweezers to pick up those tiny 07 and 09 crystals?



I think the jonquil AB will look gorgeous.  I think the gold tones give it a warmer look, KWIM?  

I actually used tweezers to pick up all the stones, because I felt like it gave me more placement control.  But yeah, there's no way I could have picked up the SS07 and SS09 with my fingers!  LOL!


----------



## roussel

jonquil is prettier fiery. I plan on using jonquil too in my future projects. i just got those sticks with the wax at the end and it is great for picking up even the 07ss.  I haven't used them yet but I think it'll work great.  The tweezers work too.  That's a good idea to use the leftover crystals on  headbands fiery.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   Another vote for Jonquil, yay!  I'm 90% sure that's what I'll do.  I'm just so anal that I have to absolutely rule out the crystal AB before proceeding haha, otherwise it'll bug me.   Ohhh, you should definitely do a Jonquil DIY... and you should make it in the near future!   I'm already having heart palpitations wondering how long it'll take me, because the VP has a lot of surface area, phew! 



rilokiley said:


> Minal, I prefer Jonquil over AB strass as well.  I'm hoping to do a DIY Jonquil strass in the future, too


----------



## fieryfashionist

That's my line of reasoning too... it looks stunning on the pale gold LC, so I feel like it'll look even more special on the rose gold! 

Haha, okay ... I can manage the SS12 and above with my fingers, but haven't tried anything smaller... I'll save myself that irritation haha.   Tweezers it is! 




daisy2418 said:


> I think the jonquil AB will look gorgeous.  I think the gold tones give it a warmer look, KWIM?
> 
> I actually used tweezers to pick up all the stones, because I felt like it gave me more placement control.  But yeah, there's no way I could have picked up the SS07 and SS09 with my fingers!  LOL!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey!   I think so, too... well, I love the crystal AB, but it has an icier, almost cooler iridescence to it and would probably work best with silver (or other cooler tones)!  Ohhh, that's a great idea... I should look into those sticks!!   Yes... I "strassed" out a few headbands and it looks great... I'll have to post pics at some point in the non-CL indulgences thread... it was so fun! 



roussel said:


> jonquil is prettier fiery. I plan on using jonquil too in my future projects. i just got those sticks with the wax at the end and it is great for picking up even the 07ss.  I haven't used them yet but I think it'll work great.  The tweezers work too.  That's a good idea to use the leftover crystals on  headbands fiery.


----------



## meggyg8r

jessjulesmom said:


> Hi,
> Mostly a lurker here, but I had a thought.....
> Does anyone know if there is any way to add studs to a shoe. I found what looked like the studs on the studded VP's, but am wondering if and how they can be attached to the shoe. The studs had what looked like two little prongs on the bottom where it would attach to the leather. Is it possible??


 
This has been discussed here a few times before. Hope this helps you:



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ the studs on the MM are "in" the leather with the prongs, but they don't go all the way through to the inside.
> 
> Of course, one of my studs fell off so it is now attacehd with super glue


 


meggyg8r said:


> Lula, I think I remember someone (I think naked?) saying something like the studs were stuck into the outer leather with prongs.
> 
> I don't think you could do this without having the prongs go through the entire shoe and then you'd have metal scratching your foot. I am guessing the way CL does it is that the outer leather is "pronged" and then the inner lining is placed over that, covering the metal up. It seems like it would be really difficult to DIY after the shoe has already been made.


 


JetSetGo! said:


> Tivo, the Star shoes are actually studs which pierce the leather, so using round topped flatbacks would be a better way to it for DIY.


----------



## lolitablue

fieryfashionist said:


> Hey girl!  Another vote for Jonquil, yay! I'm 90% sure that's what I'll do. I'm just so anal that I have to absolutely rule out the crystal AB before proceeding haha, otherwise it'll bug me.  Ohhh, you should definitely do a Jonquil DIY... and you should make it in the near future!  *I'm already having heart palpitations wondering how long it'll take me*, because the VP has a lot of surface area, phew!


 
I can feel your excitement, girl!!! 

Did not start.  Artbeads is slow and my new crystals are not here yet.  Will keep you updated!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^i am waiting, too.  are they really that slow?  when did you order yours?


----------



## daisy2418

Boo *lolita*!  I'm sorry you're having to wait!  Did you get the free shipping from Artbeads or did you do the priority?  I did priority ($4.99) and mine came 2 days after I placed my order (both times!).  I figured with the coupon code I had, I was saving $5 on the crystals anyhow, and I'm impatient.


----------



## LornaLou

*hands are tired*  Lol this is taking forever! I haven't even got the whole heel covered yet.


----------



## Baggaholic

Sorry to hear that Lorna. I'd help you if we lived close to each other. Don't stop. The outcome will be totally worth it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

LornaLou said:


> *hands are tired*  Lol this is taking forever! I haven't even got the whole heel covered yet.




Hahaha! I have NO patience! I just slapped those babies on there!


----------



## daisy2418

LornaLou said:


> *hands are tired* Lol this is taking forever! I haven't even got the whole heel covered yet.


 

*Lorna*--I know!  It is such a long process.  But the end result will be worth it.  Your shoes are going to be incredible and one of a kind.  You can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

*Magdalena* said:


> ^^^i am waiting, too. are they really that slow? when did you order yours?


 


daisy2418 said:


> Boo *lolita*! I'm sorry you're having to wait! Did you get the free shipping from Artbeads or did you do the priority? I did priority ($4.99) and mine came 2 days after I placed my order (both times!). I figured with the coupon code I had, I was saving $5 on the crystals anyhow, and I'm impatient.


 
I did free shipping last Monday!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just had an idea.... what if I strassed a red sole with red crystals? Not the part that touches the floor, of course.


----------



## meggyg8r

*Jet*..... I feel like it would be really weird. LOL. But it could totally look cool. Not sure.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hahahaha! You are probably right!


----------



## Canarybling

JetSetGo! said:


> I just had an idea.... what if I strassed a red sole with red crystals? Not the part that touches the floor, of course.



I was going to do that lol thought about it the other day !


----------



## ochie

Ladies! I need some advice on what kind of crystal I should put on these shoes, I am choosing between rose and rose AB or fuchsia and fuchsia AB .. *Lorna* is already doing the fuchsia and fuchia AB, and I think we have the same shoes.. any suggestions?thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

Canarybling said:


> I was going to do that lol thought about it the other day !



CL minds think alike! Hehehe!


----------



## Canarybling

JetSetGo! said:


> CL minds think alike! Hehehe!



I reakon it would look soo cute! Was going to do my black suede declic's


----------



## regeens

I started on this DIY project almost a month ago but work got in the way.  Seeing that it's my first weekend that I actually don't have to work, I figured I'd get re-started on it.  DH called it golden shoes with multi-colored chicken pox when he first saw it. LOL. Hopefully, when the rest of the Swarovskis arrive, I'll finish it in no time. Just need encouragement as I'm a bit un-motivated due to the time lapse when I first started on these.

Pewter new simples turned into half-way finished volcano strass:


----------



## CMP86

^^^ Gorgeous so far! I'm really liking the volcano!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Cute!


----------



## An4

I'm so glad I found this thread, you're all very creative with your CLs! I didn't know people DARE to do that 
I wouldn't touch shoes yet, but I was thinking of dying a handbag, so do you think the sprays some of the ladies here used for dying their shoes could be used to dye a handbag?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I would ask in the handbags section. There's got to be a lot of info there.


----------



## meggyg8r

Looking good so far, *Regeens*! Loving that volcano strass!


----------



## An4

I'll check, thank you *Jet*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Keep it up regeens!  I can't wait to see them when you're done.


----------



## daisy2418

*regreens*, they look AMAZING!!!!!!  I can't wait to see them finished!  Beautiful!!!  Those volcano stones are TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

I love the volcano crystals, they are on their way to fabulous *regeens*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Regreens, those are going to look absolutely divine!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## phiphi

ladies, i have read these posts in absolute awe and admiration! you are all so creative (*and dang!! so patient!!) the DIY results speak for themselves - they are all absolutely stunning! 

for those still in the midst of strassing - keep up the fantastic work! your hard work will pay off!


----------



## weB3now

I have decided my white Maternas are going to turn a very dark sparkly blue in the near future...but I was thinking of doing some kind of actual design, maybe around the top of the shoe.  Hmmmm.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*regeens* - they look gorgeous so far!  Can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## dancer1

Hello Ladies,

This thread has inspired me to strass what will be my wedding show. I bought Bow-T Dorcets from the last Barneys sale in Pink, but had them dyed chocolate brow.  I'm thinking as not to take away from the shoe and the bow, just to strass the heel. Any recommendations of color?


----------



## sakura

*regeens*, they're looking great!   Stay motivated because they are going to be absolutely stunning once you're done!


----------



## roussel

Regreens we'll be volcano sisters, yay! They are coming along great, can't wait for the finished product.

Dancer1 I think dorado or topaz will look good, so many options really.


----------



## regeens

* CMP86, lilmiss, meggy, lav, daisy, jet, louboutinerd, sakura, bellashoes and roussel*, thanks so much for the encouragement. Needed that push to continue strassing.  

*roussel*, volcano strass sister!!! Booyah!


----------



## regeens

dancer1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This thread has inspired me to strass what will be my wedding show. I bought Bow-T Dorcets from the last Barneys sale in Pink, but had them dyed chocolate brow.  I'm thinking as not to take away from the shoe and the bow, just to strass the heel. Any recommendations of color?



hi *dancer1*, I agree with *roussel*, dorado would look great on brown. If you search for melialuvs2shop's thread, you'll see the effect of smoked topaz which is what she used. You can also try comet argent. Good luck and let us know which color you pick.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Regreens, you are so cute making me orange!


----------



## regeens

LOL, you and *lula* deserve it! Wear orange proudly --as our mods, you both make our little subforum a safer, better, happier place.. And we love you for doing that.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ omg the pictures of those biancas ... stop stop!!


----------



## amazigrace

JetSetGo! said:


> I just had an idea.... what if I strassed a red sole with red crystals? Not the part that touches the floor, of course.



*jetsie,* I LOVE that idea. I think it would be
beautiful and whimsical and so much fun! I think
you should go for it - what do you have to lose?
It won't take that many crystals, so why not??


----------



## shopaholic7

Whoa...all you ladies are so very talented!  Like others, you have inspired me to strass my own pair...hopefully they will look half as good as all of the ones posted here.


----------



## JetSetGo!

amazigrace said:


> *jetsie,* I LOVE that idea. I think it would be
> beautiful and whimsical and so much fun! I think
> you should go for it - what do you have to lose?
> It won't take that many crystals, so why not??





D thinks they'd look cool too. I'll think about it a bit.


----------



## roussel

Since I can't continue with my project  (so itching to continue, but still waiting on more smaller stones), 

I made a video to show how sparkly volcano is :sunnies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3-nmA1Tzdk


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ thanks for sharing   the colour is stunning!


----------



## daisy2418

*roussel*--the video is great!!!  so much sparkle!!!

*dancer*--i agree that dorado or smoked topaz would look great.  i also think that tabac or jet nut would look really good too!!  Have you made any decisions yet?

*ochie*--I really like fuschia AB.


----------



## *Magdalena*

roussel said:


> Since I can't continue with my project (so itching to continue, but still waiting on more smaller stones),
> 
> I made a video to show how sparkly volcano is :sunnies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3-nmA1Tzdk


 
thanks for posting, roussel!  Volcano strass is gorgeous!!!  it definitely has a lot of the wine color in it...I love it!  

my crystals from Artbeads shipped! yaay ... i'll be starting my project this week


----------



## ochie

*daisy*- thanks for your suggestion..


----------



## daisy2418

*Ochie*--have you seen this color?  It might look really pretty on your shoes too!  It's called padparascha.


----------



## ochie

*daisy*- no where did you find them? what shade are they?


----------



## daisy2418

I found it on the color chart here--
https://components.b2b.swarovski.com/extern/color_chart/flatbacks.html

And it looks like it's called padparascha.  I don't know what it looks like in real life, but it might be pretty.  I also found it on jsbeads.com.


----------



## ochie

I think it's like orange color, what do you, think  on the indian pink?


----------



## roussel

ochie i vote for indian pink, i think it'll look good with that shade of pink


----------



## daisy2418

ochie said:


> I think it's like orange color, what do you, think on the indian pink?


 

I like the indian pink!!  It looks more reflective than some of the other pinks, but that might just be the pic.  LOL.  I think no matter what pink you choose, you can't go wrong.  That's such a perfect shoe to strass, IMO.


----------



## ochie

*roussel,daisy*- ok I will use the indian pink, but what's the other crystal? I want to use two color crystal, does the indian pink AB exist?


----------



## roussel

yes there is indian pink ab, but maybe hard to find in the sizes you need.  i suggest doing the indian pink ab in the largest stone only, the 20ss, then the rest will be indian pink.


----------



## ochie

*roussel-*- now I need to hunt those Indian pink AB,


----------



## rilokiley

*roussel*- thanks for the video!  Volcano actually looks really different from the pics/what I imagined... I like it even more now!  It's very sparkly.


----------



## roussel

I love it! Very wearable sparkly!


----------



## clothingguru

roussel said:


> Since I can't continue with my project  (so itching to continue, but still waiting on more smaller stones),
> 
> I made a video to show how sparkly volcano is :sunnies
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3-nmA1Tzdk




wOW! they are so sprakly!!!!! i cant wait to see them finished! you did such a good job!


----------



## LornaLou

Rose is good if you want a pinky pink  The fuchsia is more a purple pink which I preferred as I love purple as well but the rose is very pretty, those shoes are the same as me, they are called Rose Yo Yo's so that's why I originally ordered rose crystals to match the rose the leather but like I said I personally prefer the purpleness of the fuchsia but either are just as pretty 



ochie said:


> Ladies! I need some advice on what kind of crystal I should put on these shoes, I am choosing between rose and rose AB or fuchsia and fuchsia AB .. *Lorna* is already doing the fuchsia and fuchia AB, and I think we have the same shoes.. any suggestions?thanks


----------



## LornaLou

Baggaholic said:


> Sorry to hear that Lorna. I'd help you if we lived close to each other. Don't stop. The outcome will be totally worth it.


Don't worry, I'm not gonna stop! I love the way they look so far so I am going to keep on going until they are all finished


----------



## meggyg8r

*Roussel*! That video is awesome--sparkles for days!! I love the volcano color. I can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh Ochie i just saw you are doing Indian Pink, that colour is gorgeous! I think it will look beautiful, good luck with it! You have to show us


----------



## lolitablue

Apparently dying my shoes became a challenge to my cobbler so still, they are not ready!! I have gone to pick them up three times and I finally told them that tomorrow is the last day I come over.  Needless to say, I am SO eager to start and share!! 

You guys are doing an amazing job and are truly an inspiration!! Looking forward to show you my DIY~


----------



## LornaLou

Ok so I finally have the heel covered! I finished it today  Here is the progress so far. They shine so well in the light! I also took a small video of them in the light which I will upload to youtube at some point


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, the video is soo amazing! I cant wait until you finish those shoes!! They look utterly magnifiques!

*lorna*, ahh, they're simply gorgeous! You mixed ab rose with  regular rose crystal yes? Or something to that effect?


----------



## LornaLou

I did Fuchsia and Fuchsia AB


----------



## PANda_USC

*lornalou*, meow! Thank you for clarifying! It's such a hotttt shade of pink, ^_^


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  It's gonna take forever to finish the shoe but still I decided I am keeping these for my wedding and I am not even engaged yet lol so I have plenty of time


----------



## PANda_USC

*lornalou*, that is a beautiful idea!! Pink shoes on your wedding day, and ones that you customized yourself no less! That makes them all the more special, meow!


----------



## LornaLou

Hehe I know  I thought they would really stand out nicely against the white dress, I can't wear a long dress though or the shoes wont show haha!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh *Lorna*, they're stunning so far! I  them!!!


----------



## daisy2418

stunning Lorna!!!  beautiful job so far!  can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## karwood

*Lorna,* great job so far! I can't wait to get started on my strass project.


----------



## lolitablue

LornaLou said:


> I did Fuchsia and Fuchsia AB


 
What sizes, my dear!! Those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Lorna!* they look great! cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## LornaLou

lolitablue said:


> What sizes, my dear!! Those are gorgeous!!!!



9ss, 10ss, 12ss, 16ss and 20ss  I could only find AB Fuchsia in 16ss though so I scattered them around the shoe.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lorna, they are looking spectacular!


----------



## roussel

Lorna those are looking really good, keep it up!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  I keep staring at them lol, they sparkle so much, even my boyfriend said it's mesmerizing haha!


----------



## shopaholic7

Lorna, they are looking fantastic...keep up the good work!  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## roussel

LornaLou said:


> Thank you  I keep staring at them lol, they sparkle so much, even my boyfriend said it's mesmerizing haha!



That's ok, I stare at mine too all the time.  I was able to add a couple sq inches with just my left hand today.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Just just won some Nude Declics.... now to decide with to do with these babies!


----------



## meggyg8r

Ooooooh nude presents SO many choices! You can do anything with nude, really!

What color is your collection lacking, *Jet*?? (if any, lol)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hehehehe. I'm not sure! I was first thinking just to dye them. Maybe a true red or something. But strass Declics would be amazing!


----------



## meggyg8r

Well once you decide on a color you could dye them, wear them for a while, and THEN strass them? Possibly?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just got a great set of rhinestone samples so I'm going to go through all the colors and see if it inspired anything. Fun!


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> I just got a great set of rhinestone samples so I'm going to go through all the colors and see if it inspired anything. Fun!


 
Fun, indeed!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Ladies, take a look at this picture!! I found this when I blew the image from the BG site while preparing to do my own rainbow strassing.  As you can see (glue spilled), not even the $2,800 pair turned out perfect!!!  May this serve as an inspiration to all of you, oh mighty strassers!!!!

Have a super day!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness! I never knew that the real ones would have a glue spill! Thanks for posting that


----------



## sara999

we are ALL (including msr louboutin and the talented people at his ateliers) are perfectly imperfect!


----------



## lolitablue

LornaLou said:


> Oh my goodness! I never knew that the real ones would have a glue spill! Thanks for posting that


 
I know!!!! Funny thing that it is the shoe that made it to the website!! LOL!!


----------



## roussel

I'm pretty sure there are imperfections even on the real thing, and some of us may even do a better job.  Oh I like that name - strassers club.

Jet, so many options with those nude declics, and true red would be amazing.  Nude is pretty too as is.

Finally, my 9ss arrived.  I'm gonna try to continue with just my left hand.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Keep up the great job ladies...I have yet to order my crystals, I'm so confused how much I need to buy...


----------



## roussel

you'll most likely order more than once, unless you overbuy.  i'm finding i may need more of the smaller stones than anticipated.  it also depends what size you use more on your designs.  i think the 20ss, you are good with 2 gross or 288 pcs, 16ss 4 gross or 576 pcs.  the rest of the smaller stones you may need 10 gross or 1440 pcs of each or more for the smallest size, ends up cheaper anyway to buy 10 gross packages.


----------



## laurayuki

amazing girls! keep up the good work!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Ok after perusing through this thread, I think I'm ready to jump on the strass-wagon. 

I just purchased these cls and am wondering what stones would be best?
crystal volcano or multi blue shades?

Thoughts?


----------



## PANda_USC

The company I had customize my clic clacs said the shoes are almost done. Here's a photo of the almost finished product. I am feeling a bit "meh" with the results..probably because she was only able to use two stone sizes instead of the regular 3 stone sizes on strass CLs, : P. I'm hoping the stones don't look very uniform in size!


----------



## meggyg8r

crazzee_shopper said:


> Ok after perusing through this thread, I think I'm ready to jump on the strass-wagon.
> 
> I just purchased these cls and am wondering what stones would be best?
> crystal volcano or multi blue shades?
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Multi blue shades!!


----------



## meggyg8r

PANda_USC said:


> The company I had customize my clic clacs said the shoes are almost done. Here's a photo of the almost finished product.


 
  

These are going to be INCREDIBLE


----------



## crazzee_shopper

PANda_USC said:


> The company I had customize my clic clacs said the shoes are almost done. Here's a photo of the almost finished product. I am feeling a bit "meh" with the results..probably because she was only able to use two stone sizes instead of the regular 3 stone sizes on strass CLs, : P. I'm hoping the stones don't look very uniform in size!



*Panda*, I like! 

okay if multi blue shades -- which shades? I don't have a color chart aside from the internet ones.


----------



## roussel

crazzee_shopper i vote for blue stones, or how bout rainbow strass?
panda they look great so far! they are gonna be amazing.  i can understand how you feel that only 2 stones are used though.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*PAN*, wow, they look AMAZING.  What size crystals did they use?  I only used 3 sizes (12, 16, & 20) on mine but they don't look uniform, so I think it will be fine.  

*crazzee*, I think it would be pretty to use a combo of dark sapphire and light sapphire.


----------



## vuittonamour

these strass videos are making me change my tune about only strassing the heels of my to-be wedding shoes...seriously, they are so beautiful in person and i think i need a completely strassed shoe. which means diy...ughhhh. lol. i'm such a perfectionist i don't know if i have it in me to completely strass my SO wedding shoes...

i LOVE the lady claude but don't know if i could do all day in them. thinking about VP...but again, don't know about ALL DAY. i need to try on a bunch of styles to see what my favs are i guess.


----------



## daisy2418

*crazzee*--i say multi blue too!!!

*PANda*--those look AMAZING!!!  i think they look really really fantastic!!!!  I know you've answered this before, but I couldn't find it on my quick search...what colors did they use?  Cosmo jet and jet hematite?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Ok ladies another question:

If I decided on a 2-tone blue strass project, does anyone know the breakdown of the stones needed for each color? From looking at the fireopal pics, I noticed that the smaller stones are the darker color of the 2 shades.


----------



## PANda_USC

*meggy*, thank you!! I hope they turn out alright!!!

*crazzee*, merci beaucoup!!

*ooo let me see*, thanks hun! I think i asked for 8, 12 and 16(I used the dimensions on my other strass shoes)..I think they didn't have any 8, Meow!

*daisy*, they're using just jet hematite!

*roussel*, hehe, thanks for understanding. I'm sure you're a perfectionist when it comes to strassing, ^_^


----------



## clothingguru

*Panda:* they look great! You wouldnt even notice the different strass sizes when you wear them! They are gorgeous!


----------



## sakura

crazzee_shopper said:


> Ok after perusing through this thread, I think I'm ready to jump on the strass-wagon.
> 
> I just purchased these cls and am wondering what stones would be best?
> crystal volcano or multi blue shades?
> 
> Thoughts?



I think cobalt could look really pretty too.


----------



## sakura

PANda_USC said:


> The company I had customize my clic clacs said the shoes are almost done. Here's a photo of the almost finished product. I am feeling a bit "meh" with the results..probably because she was only able to use two stone sizes instead of the regular 3 stone sizes on strass CLs, : P. I'm hoping the stones don't look very uniform in size!



*Panda*, I think they look amazing!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*PAN*, I think it will look great even without the 8s.  If they only did like 16 and 20, I'd be pissed.  But 12s are not too too far off from the 8s.    They really look stunning.  I bet you can't wait to see them in person.

*crazzee*, I would probably do like 20ss and 12ss in dark sapphire and 16ss and 9ss in light sapphire.  Something like that.


----------



## PANda_USC

*clothing R*, meow, thank youu so much for the reassurance! You're right..I shouldn't be so critical. I should wait until they get here..wear them outside and enjoy!!

*sakura*, thank you my darling sakura!!!

*oo let me see*, meow! I will try to stay optimistic. Thank yaaa!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ooh there's so many shades of blue. This is hard!!!!

What do you ladies think of the Montana or the White Opal Sky blue? Then again I do like the sapphire and light sapphire look too?

http://www.artbeads.com/flnoho.html


----------



## daisy2418

*Crazzee*--I like the montana and the white opal sky blue! So pretty!!!  I also really like the bright blue of the capri blue and burmuda blue.  Pretty like the ocean!

EEP!  I just bid on a new pair for a DIY.  En Passant 100, black satin.  My plan is to just do the heel.  So excited!  I should have just BIN, but DH was


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gluck *daisy*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazzee*, white opal sky blue!! It probably has some sort of rainbow effect!!


----------



## ochie

* panda-*they look amazing!  I'm sure you can't wait to wear them..


----------



## weB3now

Ok--I need opinions.

I have a white pair of Maternas that are a blank canvas.  I am going to dye them, them strass them, but I have to pick a color first.  Here is the shoe:



Now, I ordered an actual chart that has all the crystal colors on it so I can see them in real life before I pick one.  The colors of crystals I am thinking of are:

Sapphire
Lt. Smokey Topaz
Golden Shadow
Chrysolite
Fire Opal (of course)

I wear mostly jeans, or black pants, skirts, etc, and tops are normally dark colors so I need something that will go with that kind of thing.  I just can't decide!  Opinions are needed!

Oh *LOLITABLUE*--The Citrine would go fabulously with those shoes--it is a gorgeous yellow that sparkles like CRAZY in every type of light I have tried (low, outside, inside, candle, etc)


----------



## lolitablue

weB3now said:


> Ok--I need opinions.
> 
> I have a white pair of Maternas that are a blank canvas. I am going to dye them, them strass them, but I have to pick a color first. Here is the shoe:
> View attachment 1030022
> 
> 
> Now, I ordered an actual chart that has all the crystal colors on it so I can see them in real life before I pick one. The colors of crystals I am thinking of are:
> 
> Sapphire
> Lt. Smokey Topaz
> Golden Shadow
> Chrysolite
> Fire Opal (of course)
> 
> I wear mostly jeans, or black pants, skirts, etc, and tops are normally dark colors so I need something that will go with that kind of thing. I just can't decide! Opinions are needed!
> 
> Oh *LOLITABLUE*--The Citrine would go fabulously with those shoes--it is a gorgeous yellow that sparkles like CRAZY in every type of light I have tried (low, outside, inside, candle, etc)


 
Thank you for your thoughts!  Still waiting for the citrine crystals!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ochie*, thank youuu

*web3*, I think the golden shadow would go well with your style and clothes color scheme. The stone can match so many outfits! Second would be chrysolite..but that's just because I think the color is dreamy!!


----------



## flashy.stems

you guys are all so brave and inspiring.. i may need to do a CL project!!


----------



## meggyg8r

weB3now said:


> Ok--I need opinions.
> 
> I have a white pair of Maternas that are a blank canvas. I am going to dye them, them strass them, but I have to pick a color first. Here is the shoe:
> View attachment 1030022
> 
> 
> Now, I ordered an actual chart that has all the crystal colors on it so I can see them in real life before I pick one. The colors of crystals I am thinking of are:
> 
> Sapphire
> Lt. Smokey Topaz
> Golden Shadow
> Chrysolite
> Fire Opal (of course)
> 
> I wear mostly jeans, or black pants, skirts, etc, and tops are normally dark colors so I need something that will go with that kind of thing. I just can't decide! Opinions are needed!
> 
> Oh *LOLITABLUE*--The Citrine would go fabulously with those shoes--it is a gorgeous yellow that sparkles like CRAZY in every type of light I have tried (low, outside, inside, candle, etc)


 
Not to make it difficult, but really any color goes with jeans, black pants, and skirts  If you wear dark tops mostly then maybe pick out a color that has a little bit of pop to it? I like sapphire and the blue will probably go really nicely with jeans and make your legs look a little longer! I like all the colors you picked, though.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

weB3now said:


> Ok--I need opinions.
> 
> I have a white pair of Maternas that are a blank canvas.  I am going to dye them, them strass them, but I have to pick a color first.  Here is the shoe:
> View attachment 1030022
> 
> 
> Now, I ordered an actual chart that has all the crystal colors on it so I can see them in real life before I pick one.  The colors of crystals I am thinking of are:
> 
> Sapphire
> Lt. Smokey Topaz
> Golden Shadow
> Chrysolite
> Fire Opal (of course)
> 
> I wear mostly jeans, or black pants, skirts, etc, and tops are normally dark colors so I need something that will go with that kind of thing.  I just can't decide!  Opinions are needed!
> 
> Oh *LOLITABLUE*--The Citrine would go fabulously with those shoes--it is a gorgeous yellow that sparkles like CRAZY in every type of light I have tried (low, outside, inside, candle, etc)



Golden shadow is SUCH a pretty color!!!  This is it against a tan background:


----------



## LavenderIce

*PANda*--I think they look gorgeous!  Will you bring those to the SF Play Day next month?

*oo_let_me_see*--Golden shadow is a pretty color!  You're giving me ideas...


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Ok I'm thinking I might go with the white opal sky blue and the indigo, but the idea of strassing an entire shoe might be too big of a project right now.

So I thought about it last night and decided to strass the heels of another pair that I had sitting in my closet.

green balustrina 

I had intended to go to JoAnns and get green and yellow ribbon and do a make-shift Anemone with these shoes. 

So what do you ladies think... Peridot or Chrysolite? How many stones should I order if I just want to do the heel?


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazzee*, chrysolite would look amazing with those shoes!


----------



## roussel

I finished more than half of one shoe today with just my left hand


----------



## daisy2418

OMG *roussel*!!!  It looks amazing!!!  I love it.  You're doing such a great job--it seriously looks professional!


----------



## rilokiley

omg *roussel*, ahhhhhh!!!!   They seriously look AMAZING!!  I cannot tell the difference between these and CL's.  You've done such a great job.  I can't wait to get started on mine!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gorgeous *roussel*


----------



## TwiggyStar

*roussel* WOW! Just Wow!! Those turned out FANTASTIC! They look as if you bought them like that!  You have done an incredible job, I can't wait the two done together! You are a strass goddess!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*ROUSSEL*!!! Oh. My. God. They look INCREDIBLE! Keep up the good work--you've got serious talent (especially one-handed!!!!)


----------



## roussel

thanks daisy, rilo, crazzee, twiggy, megg!  it would've been faster if i have 2 hands


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ gosh they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness! Those look shop bought! You wouldn't even be able to notice they are DIY ones! They look absolutely amazing!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Roussel, you did an amazing job!!! Wow!!!


----------



## ochie

roussel- wow! your doing a good job! they are gorgeous!


----------



## lolitablue

*Roussel*, no words to describe this job!! OMG!! Love them and better yet that you used only one hand!! Great job!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*!!!! O_O_O_O_O_O! <--That is my perpetual state of awe! You have created a masterpiece and with just your mono-hand!!! Your shoes are beyond amazing! You did an incredible job replicating the CL strass technique!! ::bows down to strass maestro Roussel::


----------



## roussel

thanks noe, lorna, jet, ochie, lolita, panda!  you all inspire me to keep going.  i think i'm losing more crystals here and there trying to use tweezers with my left hand.  i'm getting better at it though.


----------



## madamelizaking

HOLY SMOKES ROUSELL !! I think I may need to do the same!!! Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## clothingguru

*Rousell* they are GORGEOUS ! you did an amazing job!


----------



## regeens

Oh wow Rous!!!! That is incredible!  And only one hand!  It's sooooo pretty. Can't wait for your modelling pics.


----------



## LavenderIce

OMG *roussel*!  I cannot believe you did that amazing work with one hand!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## francyFG

I'm so impressed! This thread is inspiring!!! Can I ask what do I have to use to dye suede and satin? Thanks in advance :urock:


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

roussel said:


> I finished more than half of one shoe today with just my left hand



WOW! when i saw the photos pop up on FB, i was like omg she got them.... i thought they were the real thing! these are amazing- and the gold behind the crystals is so incredible! nice job!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Maybe we can set up a warehouse somewhere, quit out jobs, and get paid to strass things....lol! Like a shoe commune!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hehehehe! I'm in!


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel said:


> I finished more than half of one shoe today with just my left hand



you should be like, professional, seriously. just your left hand?? i'd never be able to do it. beautiful, and the colors are so stunning together.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG *Rousell*!!!!!!!!!!  They look amazing!  For a second I though I clicked into the "New CL's" thread instead of the DIY thread!  It look amazing!


----------



## roussel

thanks *liza, clothinguru, regreens, lavender, nerdy, vuitton, louboutinnerd!*


----------



## roussel

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Maybe we can set up a warehouse somewhere, quit out jobs, and get paid to strass things....lol! Like a shoe commune!



i'm definitely in!


----------



## Noegirl05

Roussel- they look amazing!!!! They are gonna be a pair you will so proud to wear!!!! And think you probably saved 2.5 k!!!!!!

All this diy is making me sad because while I'm home on bedrest I could be doing it!!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Noe! Don't feel sad, just think you will have a priceless gift coming to you soon...


----------



## karwood

*roussel,* you are doing an amazing job, especially with just one hand!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

roussel, you did a spectacular job!!!   LOVE, LOVE them!!   Did you use just volcano, or something else?


----------



## roussel

thanks karwood and fiery!  
fiery i just used volcano


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhhhh, okay!   I really love how the multihued crystals reflect different colors and pop beautifully against the metallic gold!


----------



## icecreamom

*roussel* maybe you can get a part time job with Christian hehehe, those are a 10, very professional!


----------



## YaYa3

*roussel,* your shoes look absolutely PERFECT!  i love the placement and the color.  i can't see a difference at all between yours and the original CLs.  what an amazing talent you have!


----------



## daisy2418

*karwood*--how are your ombre's coming??  Did you get your crystals yet?


----------



## laurayuki

cONGRATS rousell! YOU GIRLS MAKE ME WANT TO STRASS~~~~


----------



## **shoelover**

roussel  great job!....there amazing..

is it just the volcano crystals you used or was it another colour too?

I so can't wait to find a pair that i can strass!


----------



## daisy2418

**shoelover** said:


> roussel  great job!....there amazing..
> 
> is it just the volcano crystals you used or was it another colour too?
> 
> I so can't wait to find a pair that i can strass!


 
I'm not roussel, but she just used the volcano...I think someone asked that on the last page.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ :shame: opps..sorry

found my answer...tvm


----------



## *Magdalena*

awesome job *Rousse*l~they look PERFECT!!!! 

Got my meridian blue/sapphire crystals....im officially starting my LC project.  i hope it comes out as beautiful as everyone else's


----------



## daisy2418

*shoelover*--I wouldn't have said anything, but she's typing with one hand-ed.  And we need that one hand to hold up so she'll finish her strassing.  LOL!!!!!!  

*Magdalena*--I can't wait!!!  Those colors will be TDF!!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Magdalena* I can't wait to see your progress.

I just ordered my crystals too. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## sakura

*roussel*, those look ABSOLUTELY AMAZING! 

May I take lessons from you?  I need to learn how to DIY a strass shoe as perfect as you!


----------



## karwood

Finished the vamp of one of my shoes:


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^^ OMGGG!!! stunning! LOVE them!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

don't they just feel like a brand new pair of shoes??


----------



## oo_let_me_see

karwood said:


> Finished the vamp of one of my shoes:



WOAH kar, they look amazing so far!!!  What colors did you end up going with?  Do you love the way they turned out?


----------



## karwood

vuittonamour said:


> don't they just feel like a brand new pair of shoes??


 
Yeah, it does feel like my shoes have gotten a facelift.


----------



## daisy2418

O.
M.
G.
*Karwood*.

I die.  Seriously.  I'm like slack-jawed at my desk.  

Those are soooooooooo so gorgeous.  Those colors look so good together!


----------



## pwecious_323

*KArwood: *OMG that turned out soo nice!! Better than what I imagined. Im sure you felt the same way huh? IT Looks absolutely STUNNY!! 
good job. make sure to model and show us pix!


----------



## karwood

Thank you ladies. 



oo_let_me_see said:


> WOAH kar, they look amazing so far!!! What colors did you end up going with? Do you love the way they turned out?


 
Going from darkest to lightest: Jet, Cosmo Jet, Black Hematite, Black Diamond and Greige. The colors are a bit deceiving in the pics. The Black Diamond are more of grey/silver/blue color and the greige are more of gray/bronze/white color. I really do love the colors.


----------



## sakura

karwood said:


> Finished the vamp of one of my shoes:



OMG!!!! 

*Karwood*, it's like you got the urban myth b/w Armadillo, but in strass form! 

Are you going to strass the heel too?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG *Karwood* that is AMAZING!!!   so insane! I love it!


----------



## karwood

Thank you, *sakura and naked*



sakura said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> *Karwood*, it's like you got the urban myth b/w Armadillo, but in strass form!
> 
> Are you going to strass the heel too?


 
Actually my inspiration is the black and white armadillo. Yes, I am going to strass the heel as well.


----------



## rilokiley

omg omg omg *karwood*, they are SOOOO PRETTY!!!!   Those are the ultimate!!!!  WOW!!!!  I can't wait to see the rest!!!!



I got my volcano crystals in the mail today!   Gonna run to Michael's this weekend to get the glue, then I'll get started!!


----------



## roussel

daisy2418 said:


> *shoelover*--I wouldn't have said anything, but she's typing with one hand-ed.  And we need that one hand to hold up so she'll finish her strassing.  LOL!!!!!!



Daisy thanks for looking out for me sweets!  

Thanks yaya, laura, sakura, icecreamom, shoelover, magdalena!

Magdalena can't wait to see your progress on you LCs!

Karwood those look amazing!!!   Perfect choice of colors for that ombre effect!  So pretty  I wanna see more pics


----------



## crazzee_shopper

simple beautiful *karwood*


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, your "new" armadillos are amazing!!! The color gradation effect looks fabuloous!! I cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## daisy2418

Yay *Rilo*!!!!  Your crystals came!  Can't wait to see you start!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

I just want to say I am so impressed by all of you ladies that have done, are doing, or will do some DIY! They are coming out so beautifully!


----------



## rilokiley

daisy2418 said:


> Yay *Rilo*!!!!  Your crystals came!  Can't wait to see you start!!!




Thanks *daisy*!  You have helped inspire me!


----------



## sara999

omg karwood i have NO WORDS


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG Karen!! They look UNBELIEVABLE!!!! Please please please do a video of the strass!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

karwood said:


> Finished the vamp of one of my shoes:




I diiiiiiieeeeeee!!!!!!  They look amazing Karwood!


----------



## daisy2418

rilokiley said:


> Thanks *daisy*!  You have helped inspire me!



aww, thanks *rilo*!    everyone's recent pics are inspiring me!  just have to find a shoe!


----------



## clothingguru

*KARWOOD:* *WOWZA'S!!!!!!!*!! They look amazing! Cant wait to see them done!


----------



## YaYa3

they're AMAZING, *karwood!!*  i wasn't sure how the pleating would work with strass, but they're absolutely gorgeous.  you're doing an incredible job!  I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Speedah

Wow wow wow!!! Everyone's projects look so amazing!!!

*Roussel*, the volcano is TDF. Love it!

*Karwood*, I have no words! The ombre/fading is amazing!!! 

Can't wait to see the upcoming projects!


----------



## sarasmith3269

nm.


----------



## ochie

*karwood-* OMG! amazing!


----------



## vuittonamour

hi ladies! with our wedding venue on a three-week courtesy hold (no, no ring yet but he's working on it...we had to reserve now for a wedding next october or else the venue would be gone! there were only 3 dates left in fall 2011!) i've started thinking about the other elements of the wedding. of course, shoes.

i'm going to special order them, but strass them myself. im looking for some opinions. here are my style options:

1) yoyos (not sure if i want 85 or 100 yet)
2) very prive
3) madame claude
4) lady claude

whatever style it is, they will be ordered in white satin. 

-- i am not super accustomed to wearing super high heels all day so i am weary of the last three choices, but i love them so much. sometimes you just gotta deal with the pain. that being said, which style should i choose? and then my options:

1) strass the whole shoe 
2) strass only the heel and add a brooch (of my own) to the front
3) strass only the heel, no brooch

and then come the colors.

1) mix 2 different colors (light and darker shades of blue or light blue and clear crystal)
2) use all the same color
3) strass heel/whole shoe in light blue (like light sapphire, aquamarine, or air blue opal) 
4) strass heel/whole shoe in white/crystal colors (i am going to stay away from AB though)

i think air blue opal looks so pretty, but i haven't seen it in person. i think the blue would be cute for my something blue (although my insole will be SO'd in light blue) but depending on the actual color i go with for bridesmaids dresses i may even play off that color (most likely champagne or light light pink) but i'm just getting started. lol. anyone have any thoughts? it is going to be SUCH a dilemma!


----------



## clothingguru

*vuittonamour*: Def the Lady Claudes and the white crystals!!!! will be SOOO pretty!!!!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ lady claude is my fav style by far and would def. be my pick. i see you have them in your avatar, do you have them? would you be able to deal with them all day as a wedding shoe? i am concerned about that 

baggaholic had a video posted on youtube of her lady claudes in a champagne-y color and that's what made me realize i may need to strass the whole shoe, they are just so pretty. if i choose white crystals i don't know if i should choose clear (i think they would look too silver) or mix the two i have listed up there...and maybe even add some of the air blue opal?? ahhhhhh! lol i'll drive myself nuts. then it's a matter or strassing them. that is gonna be a JOB.


----------



## vuittonamour

first step: i gotta order the crystal sample card. yep, i'm gonna do that now.


----------



## more_CHOOS

OMG Karwood! Awesome job! They are absolutely FABULOUS!!!!!!!  Can't wait to see the final results, along with modeling pics of course!!!


----------



## clothingguru

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ lady claude is my fav style by far and would def. be my pick. i see you have them in your avatar, do you have them? would you be able to deal with them all day as a wedding shoe? i am concerned about that
> 
> baggaholic had a video posted on youtube of her lady claudes in a champagne-y color and that's what made me realize i may need to strass the whole shoe, they are just so pretty. if i choose white crystals i don't know if i should choose clear (i think they would look too silver) or mix the two i have listed up there...and maybe even add some of the air blue opal?? ahhhhhh! lol i'll drive myself nuts. then it's a matter or strassing them. that is gonna be a JOB.



Yes i have the Fire Opal LC's and they are very comfortable! You could definitely wear them all day for your wedding! Why do you want to stay away from AB strass? I would try to make them look like the Jonquil strass that Baggs has and Madameliza  Just because its so clean and white and sparkles so nicely in different lights  Incorporating the Blue ones would be nice as well. Anything would look good really  Depends what you want


----------



## vuittonamour

clothingguru said:


> Yes i have the Fire Opal LC's and they are very comfortable! You could definitely wear them all day for your wedding! Why do you want to stay away from AB strass? I would try to make them look like the Jonquil strass that Baggs has and Madameliza  Just because its so clean and white and sparkles so nicely in different lights  Incorporating the Blue ones would be nice as well. Anything would look good really  Depends what you want



i'll have to examine some strass shoes the next time i see them in person. the jonquil lady claudes that baggs has are the ones that made me swoon and decide i need crystalized shoes for my day. they would go well if i decide on champagne for bridesmaid dresses, but that decision is still a while away. honestly that or light light pink/blush will go best with my venue/flower color scheme. i could always SO the shoes within the next few months and wait to order crystals, but whatever crystal color i do choose, i want it to compliment the color satin on the shoe. soooo...lol i guess i have to wait. but i am ordering that sample card now!


----------



## clothingguru

vuittonamour said:


> i'll have to examine some strass shoes the next time i see them in person. the jonquil lady claudes that baggs has are the ones that made me swoon and decide i need crystalized shoes for my day. they would go well if i decide on champagne for bridesmaid dresses, but that decision is still a while away. honestly that or light light pink/blush will go best with my venue/flower color scheme. i could always SO the shoes within the next few months and wait to order crystals, but whatever crystal color i do choose, i want it to compliment the color satin on the shoe. soooo...lol i guess i have to wait. but i am ordering that sample card now!




Oh good! The sample card is the best thing! I jut ordered it as well ...i would like to strass a shoe! But i also ordered one of every Flatback crystal....because i think seeing the crystal in person will be good so you can put it up to your shoe to really see which would look best! 

Considering its for your wedding you want them to be PUUUURRRFECT!  Peachy rose color sounds gorgeous too!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i know, which is why i go back and forth about having a company strass the shoes for me, and then part of me thinks i will do better since i am such a perfectionist. i just don't want to start them myself and then realize i'm not happy with the work i'm doing and wish i sent them out to be done...


----------



## clothingguru

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ i know, which is why i go back and forth about having a company strass the shoes for me, and then part of me thinks i will do better since i am such a perfectionist. i just don't want to start them myself and then realize i'm not happy with the work i'm doing and wish i sent them out to be done...



you should de them yourself! It will be fun telling everyone you did your own wedding shoes! Plus it will be a nice memory! And a nice little project that you'll look forward to every day...run home to add more crystals!!! Hehe! Plus if your a perfectionist...you will DO AMAZING! xo


----------



## vuittonamour

hahah yeahh you're right, it will turn out better if i do them myself.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

vuittonamour said:


> ^^^ i know, which is why i go back and forth about having a company strass the shoes for me, and then part of me thinks i will do better since i am such a perfectionist. i just don't want to start them myself and then realize i'm not happy with the work i'm doing and wish i sent them out to be done...


 
Between the cost of a SO + the cost of having a company strass them it would make more sense to just BUY the strass.


Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## surlygirl

*roussel *- absolutely gorgeous ... the crystals look amazing against the gold and the placement is spot on! 

*karwood *- wow! those look amazing ... the colors combined with the layers is just stunning! love them!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

wowowowowowowowowo karwood!!!!!
That is going to be one of the best looking "strassed" shoe out there!!
Fantastic job!


----------



## cfellis522

Roussel - gorgeous job!  They indeed look professional!

Karwood - Those turned out amazing! 

You girls could start a sideline business "strassing" shoes for the rest of us!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Karwood* - you have a great eye for detail and color, I love it.  Super Strasser.

*Roussel *- Nice, Nice, Nice!


----------



## indypup

*Karwood*, I'm not going to lie... I was very iffy on the prospect of a strass Armadillo.  But OH MY GOD.  Those look so amazing.  I can't get over it!  You made a believer out of me!!

*Roussel*, amazing progress!  I have a feeling that pictures cannot possibly do them justice, though. 

I will post new pictures of my shoes today!  I got more Peach crystals to add a bit of variation to them and to break up all of the silk.  I sure wish I could have found the AB in something smaller than 16ss, though.


----------



## daisy2418

Yay *indy*!!  I've been waiting for more pics!


----------



## rilokiley

*vuittonamour*- are you sure you need to SO?   CL regularly comes out with bridal versions of the classics, such as the VP and Yoyo, so I don't see the need to pay the 30% markup, KWIM?  I only SO'd my Fiorellinos because they were no longer produced.

As for crystal color, I would personally wait to see what your dress, bridesmaid dresses, and wedding color palette look like before deciding.  There's no rush really, since the crystals will always be there.  I know you want to figure everything out, but it would suck if you strassed your shoe and then realized another crystal color matched better.  I would just wait.

oh, and as for style, I personally like the Yoyo best out of those choices because it is the most comfortable, and you will be on your feet all day.  I like the VP, but for some reason, I find the platform too chunky to wear with a wedding dress.  I think the Yoyo is more elegant and timeless.  My second choice would be LC.


----------



## indypup

*Rilo*, I agree with everything you said.  I LOVE the idea of VP's with a strassed tip, but the whole shoe?  I really think they are perfect as they are.


----------



## carlinha

OMG you guys are doing a phenomenal job!!!  

*karwood*, that armadillo gradation is amazing!  would not even have thought to do it, but it's incredible! 

keep up the fantastic work ladies!


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much everybody for lovely the compliments. 



rilokiley said:


> .
> 
> As for crystal color, I would personally wait to see what your dress, bridesmaid dresses, and wedding color palette look like before deciding. There's no rush really, since the crystals will always be there. I know you want to figure everything out, but it would suck if you strassed your shoe and then realized another crystal color matched better. I would just wait.


 

I absolutely agree with *Rilo. *I think you should first shop for your wedding dress and the bridesmaids dresses and then think about the shoes. I think once you have selected your wedding and bridesmaids dresses, then you will be able to decide on your shoes with more ease. When planning a wedding, things will come together easily when you focus on the larger details first and then the smaller ones.


----------



## guccigal07

WOW I am just so impressed Karwood!


----------



## lolitablue

*Karwooooodddd*!!! OMG!!! Woman, those are amazing!!! What I love about this club is that they are all done so perfectly and with love!!! Keep them coming, girlies!!

I have something to show you by Sunday, guys!!!


----------



## daisy2418

lolitablue said:


> I have something to show you by Sunday, guys!!!


 
Adds calendar reminder to stalk thread on Sunday....


----------



## icecreamom

WooooW! *Kark* They look stunning!


----------



## karwood

lolitablue said:


> *Karwooooodddd*!!! OMG!!! Woman, those are amazing!!! What I love about this club is that they are all done so perfectly and with love!!! Keep them coming, girlies!!
> 
> I have something to show you by Sunday, guys!!!


 

Thank you!!! I can't wait to see what you are going to show us on Sunday!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*karwood*, you did a phenomenal job... they look SO amazing!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood*, those are turning out amazingly beautiful!  I can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## roussel

lolita can't wait to see some rainbow...
vuittonamor, i vote for LC with some AB crystals with a hint of blue.  why are you staying away from AB?  i think they are lovely, like the jonquil ab LC that baggs have


----------



## vuittonamour

rilokiley said:


> *vuittonamour*- are you sure you need to SO?  CL regularly comes out with bridal versions of the classics, such as the VP and Yoyo, so I don't see the need to pay the 30% markup, KWIM? I only SO'd my Fiorellinos because they were no longer produced.
> 
> As for crystal color, I would personally wait to see what your dress, bridesmaid dresses, and wedding color palette look like before deciding. There's no rush really, since the crystals will always be there. I know you want to figure everything out, but it would suck if you strassed your shoe and then realized another crystal color matched better. I would just wait.
> 
> oh, and as for style, I personally like the Yoyo best out of those choices because it is the most comfortable, and you will be on your feet all day. I like the VP, but for some reason, I find the platform too chunky to wear with a wedding dress. I think the Yoyo is more elegant and timeless. My second choice would be LC.


 
to answer your question no i am not positive...VP was not out in white satin when my friend was looking for her shoes (i hadn't seen them in quite a while) but if they do it's a possibility i won't need to. i also saw the yoyos on a site probably available in my size if they don't sell out before i decide to get them, they were 85s, and i might would like 100s if i can get them. but if i choose LC's...the odds of them coming in white seem slim. i'm not gonna buy now...i'm just thinking ahead and thinking about my shoes so i'm narrowing my options now. i won't order the shoes until i decide on a color for the bridesmaid dresses. the room we're probably going with has some blue in it (ok, a lot, but i'm going to try to offset that and make it more neutral with lighting) and a lot of ivory. so i need to pick flowers and dress colors that compliment it. but from now on i am on the lookout for bridal CLs!


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel said:


> lolita can't wait to see some rainbow...
> vuittonamor, i vote for LC with some AB crystals with a hint of blue. why are you staying away from AB? i think they are lovely, like the jonquil ab LC that baggs have


 
maybe it depends on the colors surrounding the crystal but they appear to give off more of a pink color to me than anything. but i will be able to decide better once i have the sample chart in my hands


----------



## **shoelover**

karwood....amazing!!...wow..there stunning...i can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## dancer1

dancer1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> This thread has inspired me to strass what will be my wedding shoe. I bought Bow-T Dorcets from the last Barneys sale in Pink, but had them dyed chocolate brown.  I'm thinking as not to take away from the shoe and the bow, just to strass the heel. Any recommendations of color?



I am going to move forward and strass my heels in Crystal Dorado,  however can someone assist me in the appropriate sizes I need to order.

Thanks.


----------



## vuittonamour

hey rousell, which size stones did you use? they look perfect...srsly, you can't tell they it wasn't done by CL.


----------



## sara999

VA browns in london and mount street usually have a strong bridal selection...i bet you could find something w/o thr hassle and ££ of a SO


----------



## roussel

vuittonamour said:


> hey rousell, which size stones did you use? they look perfect...srsly, you can't tell they it wasn't done by CL.



i used 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss, 7ss.  however, i think next time i will use 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss (or 7ss) only
oh and lt azore ab may be a nice color for you wedding shoes.  it has  a slight hint of blue

thanks sweets!


----------



## vuittonamour

sara999 said:


> VA browns in london and mount street usually have a strong bridal selection...i bet you could find something w/o thr hassle and ££ of a SO



that is the site i saw the yoyos on


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel said:


> i used 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss, 7ss.  however, i think next time i will use 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss (or 7ss) only
> oh and lt azore ab may be a nice color for you wedding shoes.  it has  a slight hint of blue
> 
> thanks sweets!



thanks, i can't wait to strass them...and pick out all my colors. thanks for the tip on the azore ab  

it will be a nice momento thingy by strassing them myself. if i do end up SO, i'm guessing it's possible to have msr. louboutin sign them? is it really hard to get them signed? and since they are my wedding shoes...should i see about doing that? i'm kinda iffy on it, i'd love to have a signed pair but i think i'd rather them be another pair than my wedding shoes :wondering who knows though, it may be next to impossible to get for all i know. lol.


----------



## lolitablue

OK, ladies! Not quite Sunday yet but I have to share the tale of a metamorphosis.  These babies started being canvas and brown and now...well, take a look at them!! What do you think?  This is only 1/25 of the whole work but I am so excited of the outcome.  I wish I have a better camera so it could capture the shine of these crystals.

Lots of work but all worth it!!!! Hope you girls enjoy the pictures!!


Day 0







Day 1 (after dying job from cobbler)







Day 4


----------



## CMP86

^^^^Absolutely Beatiful!!!!!


----------



## weB3now

Karwood--those are INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!  I thought they were gorgeous before, but now...they are AMAZING!


----------



## kjbags

roussel said:


> i used 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss, 7ss. however, i think next time i will use 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss (or 7ss) only
> oh and lt azore ab may be a nice color for you wedding shoes. it has a slight hint of blue
> 
> thanks sweets!


 
How many of the 12ss did you approx. use? I guess for the 9ss and 7ss it's best to buy a 10gross package, would that also be a good idea for the 12ss?


----------



## clothingguru

*lolita*!!!!! gorgeous you did a great job!! wow~!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

What a transformation, *Lolita*! I can't wait to see them on you when you're done!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lolita~ those are simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

lolitablue wow there amazing!!....modeling pics please?!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

lolita!!!  What a transformation!  They look so goooooood.  BTW, what was the smallest crystal size you used?


----------



## lulabee

*lolita*, They look amazing!!


----------



## lolitablue

**shoelover** said:


> lolitablue wow there amazing!!....modeling pics please?!


 
Here we go!! They are dreamy!!!! Cannot get over them!!!!


----------



## gheaden

lolitablue said:


> OK, ladies! Not quite Sunday yet but I have to share the tale of a metamorphosis.  These babies started being canvas and brown and now...well, take a look at them!! What do you think?  This is only 1/25 of the whole work but I am so excited of the outcome.  I wish I have a better camera so it could capture the shine of these crystals.
> 
> Lots of work but all worth it!!!! Hope you girls enjoy the pictures!!
> 
> 
> Day 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 (after dying job from cobbler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4



Amazing!!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^Those are phenomenal!  What an incredible job you are doing!  I would be soooo excited to....and I think you need to 'make' a very special occasion to debut them!!


----------



## lolitablue

authenticplease said:


> ^^^Those are phenomenal! What an incredible job you are doing! I would be soooo excited to....and I think you need to 'make' a very special occasion to debut them!!


 
I am...Thinking maybe a wedding (not mine) 

Thank you all, lovely ladies for your sweet comments!! Nobody can deny that what we are doing with the shoes is a labor of pure love !!!


----------



## lolitablue

oo_let_me_see said:


> lolita!!! What a transformation! They look so goooooood. BTW, what was the smallest crystal size you used?


 
7ss!! They come so handy to fill smaller spaces!! Love them!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Lolita-They are going to be headturners!  Perfect occasion!!

Karwood-I am just without words to describe your Armadillos!  You definetly have a fabulous eye for color, detail.....and the finished project!!!  Just wonderful!!!


----------



## sara999

vuittonamour said:


> that is the site i saw the yoyos on


well i think browns bridal proper (instead of the website) have an even larger selection.



lolita...WOW!


----------



## daisy2418

OMG *lolita*!!!  You did a fantastic job!!!  They look professionally done!   They really are stunning.  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## YaYa3

*lolita,* they look incredible!  you're doing an amazing job!


----------



## rdgldy

*lolita*, I am floored!! How beautiful.


----------



## Speedah

OMG!!! Those are amazing, *Lolita*!!!

What crystal colors did you end up using?


----------



## bambolina

Question for all you DIY Queens:

Do you think it is at all possible to strass over the fine, tiny glitter?  

I had a sad accident with my glitter Pigalles, they rubbed against each other in the dustbag while I was travelling, and now there is an ugly white looking spot on each shoe.






You can see one of the spots on the picture.

But now I wonder, would the crystals stick properly to glittered shoes? 
I really don't want to give up on my beloved Pigalles.


----------



## TwiggyStar

*lolita* those are gorgeous!! They look beautiful, congrats!


----------



## noah8077

Why don't you just try to find some glitter similar in color and re-glitter them?  Jimmy did a DIY with her glitters.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, Lolita, they are so pretty!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*karwood*, your armadillo's look amazing!! I love how you used several tones...I just caught the 'vamp' pic on pg 105... have a posted an update?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

karwood said:


> Finished the vamp of one of my shoes:


 

*karwood *OMG they are amazing! You have done such a fantastic job! Can't wait to see more pics, especially modeling pics


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lolitablue said:


> Here we go!! They are dreamy!!!! Cannot get over them!!!!


 
Seriously, what a transformation! Fabulous job *lolita!*


----------



## PyAri

Lolita O M G. My heart literally skipped a beat when I saw your pics. You did an amazing job!! I can't wait to see full on modeling pics when you are done.


----------



## rilokiley

*lolita*, great job!  Looks like candy!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*karwood* WOW!!    Those are gorgeous!!! They look professionally done! You have done a truly amazing job, I _cannot_ wait to see the finished product!! Keep us posted!


----------



## fieryfashionist

lolita, talk about a serious overhaul ... your shoes look FABULOUS ... so fun and colorful!!!  I can't wait to see both shoes finished and modeled on you!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you for your comments: CMP, clothingguru, Jet, Noe, shoelover, olms, lula, gheaden, authentic, sara999, daisy, yaya, rdgldy, Twiggy, Bella, dezyn, rilo and fiery!!

*Speedah*:  I bought *light topaz*, *indian pink*, *rose sun*,* peridot*, *saphire* and *light siam *all in 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20.

*PyAri*, last night when I turned off all the lights in the living room and took a glance at the shoes, my heart skipped!! They were shining in the dark like Xmas ornaments, so pretty!!!


----------



## regeens

*lolita*, what a pleasure to see your strass DIY. You did a great job.  It turned out really really pretty.


----------



## lolitablue

regeens said:


> *lolita*, what a pleasure to see your strass DIY. You did a great job. It turned out really really pretty.


 
  Thank you!! I am in love!!!


----------



## daisy2418

Yayy!!!  New DIY project!!!!!  Just won the black satin En Passant 100.  I'm going to strass the heel only.  Any color suggestions?  

I thought I was going to be limited to just black, but karwood's looks so so good with the other crystal color on the black that now I don't know!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lolita*, omgoodness what a fabulous job!! They look almost identical to the ones Monsieur Louboutin released! The colors are so vibrant and fun! Congrats!!!


----------



## thithi

wow,* lolita *and* karwood*, your diy strasses are amazing!!!  love the complete transformation.  good work ladies!!


----------



## lolitablue

daisy2418 said:


> Yayy!!! New DIY project!!!!! Just won the black satin En Passant 100. I'm going to strass the heel only. Any color suggestions?
> 
> I thought I was going to be limited to just black, but karwood's looks so so good with the other crystal color on the black that now I don't know!!!


 
Congrats on winning the En Passants!!   

I love the color degradation that *Karwood* used!! She used the colors to create a pattern, would that be to complicated if it is only the heel? 




PANda_USC said:


> *lolita*, omgoodness what a fabulous job!! They look almost identical to the ones Monsieur Louboutin released! The colors are so vibrant and fun! Congrats!!!


 

Wow, *Panda*!! I am blushing!!! 

Thank you for your comments, *thithi*~~


----------



## daisy2418

*lolita*--i  your new avi!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

daisy2418 said:


> *lolita*--i  your new avi!!!!


 
Could not help it!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

bambolina said:


> Question for all you DIY Queens:
> 
> Do you think it is at all possible to strass over the fine, tiny glitter?
> 
> I had a sad accident with my glitter Pigalles, they rubbed against each other in the dustbag while I was travelling, and now there is an ugly white looking spot on each shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see one of the spots on the picture.
> 
> But now I wonder, would the crystals stick properly to glittered shoes?
> I really don't want to give up on my beloved Pigalles.


 


noah8077 said:


> Why don't you just try to find some glitter similar in color and re-glitter them? Jimmy did a DIY with her glitters.


 
*bam*--ITA w/*noah*.  You can take a spray adhesive and sprinkle some glitter over them to cover the spot.  Refer to *jimmyshoo*'s thread about her glitters.  I've actually transferred my silver into MC glitters using her method.
btw--I got nkotb m&g too!


----------



## LavenderIce

*karwood* & *lolita *your DIYs are amazing!


----------



## savvysgirl

I keep forgetting to pop into this thread!!! 

*Roussel*, gorgeous! 

*Kar*, OMG!!!!!! I have died. I cant wait to see the end result. They are simply amazing. What a good idea. 

*Lolita*, your new NP's are TDF! What a transformation!


----------



## Aikandy

OH MY WORD!  You ladies are doing phenomenal jobs!  In total awe....





lolitablue said:


> Day 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4





karwood said:


> Finished the vamp of one of my shoes:





roussel said:


> I finished more than half of one shoe today with just my left hand


----------



## dancer1

I've ordered the crystal dorado stones in 20, 16, 12, 9, and 7ss.  Can't wait to get started.


----------



## peppamint

I have been checking in here and looking at all of your :drool strassing!

Someone else posted a magnification of the NAP Lady Claude, and that got me thinking--why not make a "montage" of the zoomed-in bits to create an enlarged, full shoe picture?

I hope it helps with getting the idea of the strass pattern (not that you guys need it....honestly I think some of these shoes look even better than msr. Louboutin's!)

Photo credit goes to Net-a-porter. Photoshopping done by me  (Please excuse the fact that the shoe is missing some chunks. I got lazy and decided not to add the parts that didn't have crystals.....)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Edit: uh oh, the pictures aren't showing up. Help please?


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much everybody! I truly appreciate all the lovely compliments. 

*Lolita, OMG!!!!!* They look exactly like the So Private Rainbow Strass! You did an amamzing job!!!



BellaShoes said:


> *karwood*, your armadillo's look amazing!! I love how you used several tones...I just caught the 'vamp' pic on pg 105... have a posted an update?


 
*Bella,* No new updates or pics. I am still waiting for my second order of crystals to arrive. I really underestimated the amount of crystal I needed when I placed my first order. Also, I have been away from home the last few days. Hopefully, when I get home tomorrow, my shipment will have arrived and I can resume working on my project.





daisy2418 said:


> Yayy!!! New DIY project!!!!! Just won the black satin En Passant 100. I'm going to strass the heel only. Any color suggestions?
> 
> I thought I was going to be limited to just black, but karwood's looks so so good with the other crystal color on the black that now I don't know!!!


 
*daisy, *congrats on winning the En Passant! If you are doing just the heels, then I think  you should do a mixture of colors. I think  black, dark blue and  silver would be a very pretty.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Peppamint*~there are two things you can do after you save the pics to your computer. First, you can upload them to Photobucket, then use the "Insert Image" icon on top of the quick reply box or do "Go advanced" and just simply attach them. HTH


----------



## bambolina

LavenderIce said:


> *bam*--ITA w/*noah*.  You can take a spray adhesive and sprinkle some glitter over them to cover the spot.  Refer to *jimmyshoo*'s thread about her glitters.  I've actually transferred my silver into MC glitters using her method.
> btw--I got nkotb m&g too!



Thanks for the advice ladies!  I'm gonna go on a hunt to find some similar glitter and try it for sure!

*Lavender*, you are so lucky! I decided to pass on the m&g and just go regular at RCMH in the end... I'm gonna wait and see if they decide to do an actual tour later on and do 5* in Montreal instead. Which show are you going to?


----------



## peppamint

peppamint said:


> I have been checking in here and looking at all of your :drool strassing!
> 
> Someone else posted a magnification of the NAP Lady Claude, and that got me thinking--why not make a "montage" of the zoomed-in bits to create an enlarged, full shoe picture?
> 
> I hope it helps with getting the idea of the strass pattern (not that you guys need it....honestly I think some of these shoes look even better than msr. Louboutin's!)
> 
> Photo credit goes to Net-a-porter. Photoshopping done by me  (Please excuse the fact that the shoe is missing some chunks. I got lazy and decided not to add the parts that didn't have crystals.....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: uh oh, the pictures aren't showing up. Help please?


 
Okay, I think I got it! Thank you to *Magdalena* for her help!

Here are the reduced quality photos--TPF only allows under 146 kb I think, so these had to be resized.

And here are the original quality photos on my flickr (mods, I hope this is allowed)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/koukayasushi/4394589043/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/koukayasushi/4395357024/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/koukayasushi/4394588261/

 (go to "all sizes" to see the full sized images.)

HTH! (It was fun, too! Insomnia yesterday led me to my computer....)


----------



## Cari284

Okay. Now I've literally read this thread from start to finish and I'm in aw. This is absolutely amazing!  Everyone is so so talented, and this is such a fun thread to look at. I'm subscribing right away!


I really really want to try this, but as I don't own any Louboutins yet I think I'm going to try this on some "regular" shoes the first time  And perhaps on some flats.. How many rhinestones do you think I'll need if I'm going with the 20,16,12 and 9 sizes? The shoes are the size 8,5.


Thank you so much 


And I also found another colour shart that might be useful! It's pictures of beads but it might help someone..
http://www.smyckerian.se/dokument/bibliotek/File/sw_color_beads_official.pdf


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness! The ombre effect is gorgeous, I love the shades! 

The rainbow ones I thought no way, those must be bought but wow! You did an amazing job. 

Mine are taking forever and I don't have much time to do them but it's getting there. How can you ladies do it so quickly?


----------



## ochie

*peppamint*- thanks for zoomed-in pictures, this will help me a lot! I will start  my DIY this week!


----------



## ochie

*Lorna*- post some pictures for us!


----------



## LornaLou

I have been posting some  they are quite a lot of pages back though.


----------



## roussel

Omg Lolita!!! What a transformation! Seriously they look like the real thing. You did an excellent job girl! Must be hard trying to balance all those different colors and sizes.


----------



## Noegirl05

Kar- what color do you plan to do your heel? It already looks amazing!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Lolita* - it's so pretty!!!! You did such a wonderful job.

*Peppamint* - I am definitely going to print your pics up and use it as a guide when I do my shoes.

I have purchased all of my supplies to start my project...just waiting for my crystals to arrive.


----------



## lcs

lolitablue said:


> OK, ladies! Not quite Sunday yet but I have to share the tale of a metamorphosis.  These babies started being canvas and brown and now...well, take a look at them!! What do you think?  This is only 1/25 of the whole work but I am so excited of the outcome.  I wish I have a better camera so it could capture the shine of these crystals.
> 
> Lots of work but all worth it!!!! Hope you girls enjoy the pictures!!
> 
> 
> Day 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 (after dying job from cobbler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4


These are awesome!  Great job.


----------



## carlinha

*lolita* - OMG I missed your pics... i was looking at your avatar and i totally thought you had gotten the REAL thing.... wow, it seriously is unbelievable!  great job !!!


----------



## shockboogie

*karwood* - Wow! Love the gradients!
*
lolita *- Your avatar did fool me too! Thought it was the real thing. Great transformation.

*roussel* -  Who says one hand can stop a true CL lover from strassing her shoe? Your volcano looks sooooo good! I love it!


----------



## peppamint

crazzee_shopper, ochie--you're welcome!

lolitablue--those are gorgeous! they look so good!

Also, someone should try out firemountaingems.com (reputable company, no affiliation). I have bought stuff from them before (not crystals, though) and they are one of the biggest companies in their field. They do have bulk pricing, which I *think* is very slightly cheaper than artbeads.com. I didn't look at their shipping prices though.

HTH!


----------



## indypup

Wow *lolita*, those look SO good!

Here's a teaser pic of mine.  It is SO slow-going!  I am considering removing the ribbon edging.  Thoughts on that?






I hate that BlackBerry pics do them no justice.


----------



## indypup

And another...


----------



## PANda_USC

*indy*, it's looking awesome!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

indypup said:


> Wow *lolita*, those look SO good!
> 
> Here's a teaser pic of mine.  It is SO slow-going!  I am considering removing the ribbon edging.  Thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that BlackBerry pics do them no justice.



they look great so far!

i would definitely not leave the ribbon as-is.  i took the ribbon trim off mine and it took forever...  if i could do it over, i would have just left it there and covered it in crystals the same way as the rest of the shoe so it wouldn't be too noticeable


----------



## indypup

Thank you *PANda*!

*Melia*, how did you take it off after you removed all of the outside stitching?  Did you just cut it off?  I'm afraid of removing it and then wishing I hadn't... I kind of like the contrast!


----------



## peppamint

indypup, I might be in the minority here, but why not leave the trim ON and NOT strass it? I think the contrast of pink (is it pink?) and "silver" crystals looks really stunning.

Plus, you did a pretty good job with the border around the trim, so it wouldn't look funny if you didn't strass the trim. I really think it would look so unique with pink trim and silver crystals.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

indypup said:


> *Melia*, how did you take it off after you removed all of the outside stitching?  Did you just cut it off?  I'm afraid of removing it and then wishing I hadn't... I kind of like the contrast!



mine was stitched top and bottom, so i didn't really have to cut anything off.  if you like the contrast and think you will regret it, then you should probably leave it


----------



## roussel

lolitablue said:


> *pyari*, last night when i turned off all the lights in the living room and took a glance at the shoes, my heart skipped!! They were shining in the dark like xmas ornaments, so pretty!!!



i love this!!!  I can just picture it in my head

indy, those look so amazing!!!  i kinda think it looks better without the edging, JMHO.  what do you think the edge looks like without the piping? i hope it is not unfinished or something.


----------



## Noegirl05

Indypup- I too like the stitching around the top! I think it gives it a little border.


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> *lolita* - OMG I missed your pics... i was looking at your avatar and i totally thought you had gotten the *REAL thing*.... wow, it seriously is unbelievable! great job !!!


 
 Wow, that is a huge compliment!! I was just loving the contrasts of colors in the picture!! Thank you, Carla!!!

Also, thank you very much for your sweet comments: *Lavender, Savvy, Aikandy, Karwood *you are an inspiration, Lorna (it takes time but end results will make you happy), crazzie, lcs, shock, peppa, indiyup*!! 

Cari, are you doing the whole shoe?



roussel said:


> i love this!!! *I can just picture it in my head*
> 
> indy, those look so amazing!!! i kinda think it looks better without the edging, JMHO. what do you think the edge looks like without the piping? i hope it is not unfinished or something.


 
roussel: Your DIY was very inspiring as well!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Lolita* - wowzers!!!!  You did a wonderful job, the placement is spot on and I can't believe that you took that shoe from looking very plain to all out FABULOUS-ness!!!!!!!!  I'm like *Carlinha*, I thought they were the real deal.  Now, what is your address so I can send my pair your way 

*IndyPup* - I think you should keep the trim.  You're doing a great job so far, can't wait to see the finished product

*Karwood* - I have come back to this thread sooooo many times drooling over your's


----------



## sumnboutme

i agree with everyone Lolita!  i thought it was the real deal as well...congrats!!

i can't go back and comment on everyone's individually (i'm too lazy ) but great job everyone!!!  awe-inspiring!


----------



## cipelica

Dear Ladies, I'm so excited, planning to go into my first DIY strassing project (actually, I'm going to enjoy the fruits of my best friend's labour, since she'll be doing all the work, and I'll be wearing the masterpiece!). I've been searching through this thread looking for some practical data - such as where you buy the crystals and glue (in Europe), how many does it take for a pair of pumps in size 37.5 - 38, etc?

If it's not allowed to state from where you purchase crystals to avoid advertising, please PM me. Thanks in advance, ladies!


----------



## indypup

Thanks so much for the encouraging comments everyone!

I can't remove the trim.  The leather underneath has a raw edge and I just don't think I'd like to mess with that unless someone has a suggestion for what to do!

*peppamint*, my colors are silk, light peach, light peach AB, and silk AB.  No pink in there, but when the light hits them, there is some pink to be seen!  Thank you!

*roussel*, thank you!  I did remove a piece of the ribbon last night and this morning and like I mentioned above, the edge is raw.  I've since glued the inch I lifted back into place.  How is your project going?  I think I saw that you mentioned having to purchase more crystals... is this so?  I'm feeling like I'll probably only be able to finish this shoe and the heel of the other with what crystals I still have.

*Noe*, I like the border too because it kind of reminds me of a ballet shoe!  The contrast of the ribbon does look neat, but I can't help but think that they look unfinished with the ribbon still there.

Thank you *DC*!  Looks like the ribbon is here to stay, lol!


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> *Lolita* - wowzers!!!! You did a wonderful job, the placement is spot on and I can't believe that you took that shoe from looking very plain to all out FABULOUS-ness!!!!!!!! I'm like *Carlinha*, I thought they were the real deal. Now, what is your address so I can send my pair your way
> 
> *IndyPup* - I think you should keep the trim. You're doing a great job so far, can't wait to see the finished product
> 
> *Karwood* - I have come back to this thread sooooo many times drooling over your's


 
*DC, *thank you my dear!!! You need some strass in your life!!! 

*Sumn*, I am very happy with the results and cannot wait to show them when they are ready!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

holy crap!!  all the strass diys are amazing!!!  gosh i need to find a cheap pair and start my own project!


----------



## Cari284

*indypup*, how many crystals do you need for both shoes?


----------



## indypup

*Cari*, I'm not sure yet!  So far I have approximately:

1500 7ss
1100 9ss
700 12ss
500 16ss
300 20ss

And I'm not sure if I'll have enough.


----------



## Cari284

indypup said:


> *Cari*, I'm not sure yet!  So far I have approximately:
> 
> 1500 7ss
> 1100 9ss
> 700 12ss
> 500 16ss
> 300 20ss
> 
> And I'm not sure if I'll have enough.



Thank you! And which size are the shoes?


----------



## indypup

37.5


----------



## Cari284

indypup said:


> 37.5



Thank you so much


----------



## roussel

indypup said:


> *roussel*, thank you!  I did remove a piece of the ribbon last night and this morning and like I mentioned above, the edge is raw.  I've since glued the inch I lifted back into place.  How is your project going?  I think I saw that you mentioned having to purchase more crystals... is this so?  I'm feeling like I'll probably only be able to finish this shoe and the heel of the other with what crystals I still have.



indy, i think i may need to order more of the 12ss and maybe more of the 07ss.  i am almost done with one shoe, maybe today i'll finish.  i think over 2000 pcs each of the 07ss and 09ss are still not enough, but i will see when i work on the second shoe.  the 12ss i think about 1000 pcs is needed, and i only have 700 of those.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

these numbers are scaring me.


----------



## roussel

^ ha ha, don't be.  it will be a fun project.  it is hard to estimate the total number, and it depends on how close together you place the crystals and your preference, say if you want more bigger or smaller sizes.


----------



## peppamint

indypup said:


> *peppamint*, my colors are silk, light peach, light peach AB, and silk AB. No pink in there, but when the light hits them, there is some pink to be seen! Thank you!
> 
> Thank you *DC*! Looks like the ribbon is here to stay, lol!


 
yessss! the trim stays! (they do look like ballet shoes. have you seen the bloch flats? they look like a CL version of that--with strass! which means that they're 10x better. )

I'm really excited for yours because I adore those soft peachy-neutral colors!


----------



## swhit9290

i read this entire thread last night.. WOW!
i'm years away from owning CLs but yall have inspired me to try this on other shoes! i'm thinking about trying just some cheap ballet flats (because i'm barely a size 5 and nothing else in the kid's shoe department looks grown up lol).. i'm going to attempt it during spring break in a few weeks! my favorites are the multi-colored (so sorry, i can't remember who that was!) so i think i'm going to try that


----------



## roussel

finished one shoe today, and oh so happy! 
here are before and after shots.


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG they're AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! I need to do this!


----------



## Noegirl05

Roussel~ They are simply amazing!!!!! Gosh I can[t believe how many colors come out with this stone!!!


----------



## sara999

stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roussel

one modeling shot


----------



## sara999

are you happy with the result?


----------



## roussel

i'm very happy! i love the volcano stones.  some lessons learned and i may have a better idea now of how much stones i need.  can't wait to wear them out.  i'll start on the other shoe soon.  i have another project already lined up so i need to finish this pair asap.

thanks ladies!


----------



## carlinha

*roussel* - i DIE.  this is simply stunning.  when are you taking orders?


----------



## sara999

i think they are beautiful, i just wanted your opinion!


----------



## roussel

^ Carlinha anytime!  ha ha.


----------



## Noegirl05

They are amazing!!! I still cannot find a pair to strass but when I do!!!!! Watch out LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

*roussel*--Simply STUNNING!  You have done an amazing job on your DIY.


----------



## vhdos

Wow, gorgeous!
Has anyone tried this kind of project on suede?  There is a fairly inexpensive pair of suede CLs on EBay and it crossed my mind to buy them for some kind of a DIY project.


----------



## rilokiley

*roussel*, they look PERFECT so far!  Truly amazing!  Thank you for all the pics!


I have all my crystals and glue and am just waiting on the crystal positioner picker-upper tool.  I hope to start soon!


----------



## thithi

*roussel*, those volcano stones are amazing!!  i love all the shades it appears to have.  great job.  can't wait to see you completed pair!!


----------



## alyssa08

vhdos said:


> Wow, gorgeous!
> Has anyone tried this kind of project on suede? There is a fairly inexpensive pair of suede CLs on EBay and it crossed my mind to buy them for some kind of a DIY project.


 
there are real strass suede CLs out there so it works. I think nakedmosher said she has grey suede strass yoyos.

everyone is doing such an amazing job! roussel your shoes are blowing me away! love the gold behind too. you must post outfit pics when you're finished.


----------



## daisy2418

*roussel*--they look AMAZING.  Truly stunning.  They are perfection!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*roussel* WOW!! Those are absolutely stunning!! You have done a truly _amazing_ job!!! I cannot wait to see the finished product!


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel, so , so , soooo perfect. seriously, in love. i only hope i can make my wedding shoes look that beautiful.


----------



## lolitablue

TwiggyStar said:


> *roussel* WOW!! Those are absolutely stunning!! You have done a truly _amazing_ job!!! I cannot wait to see the finished product!


 

Totally agree!! You shoes are the perfect shade of volcano!! I need to look into that, they are just amazing!!


----------



## vuittonamour

ooh and please do let us know about your stone count! i'll be ordering a similar style for my wedding shoes


----------



## DC-Cutie

*roussel * - i can FEDEX my shoes and supplies tomorrow.  Where should I send them?  All jokes aside, you did a FANTABULOUS job.  I'm starring in amazement at the perfection!!!

I'm going to be on convalescent leave for 8 weeks, so I've decided to strass something during that time.  Taking notes and looking at vendors for supplies now.  This thread is a tremendous help!

Thanks ladies


----------



## LornaLou

Gosh they are absolutely amazzzzing! I love them


----------



## sakura

*lolita*, I seriously thought that you got a pair of Rainbow strass too!  NO WAY I could tell that was a DIY!

*indypup*, I love the colors you picked.  Can't wait to see the final project!

*roussel*, the volcanco strass on your project makes it look soooo much better than the stock photo of the Fifi! 

Amazing, absolutely amazing DIYs everyone!


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, pardon me when I say, those are bl33ping hot!!!!!! They're so fabulous! Monsieur Louboutin should've gotten a tip from you and used a gold background for his volcano strass instead of the dark color he used!

Oyyy..pics of your DIY Volcano strass CLs make me sweat!


----------



## roussel

Thanks ladies for all the sweet words!  Btw I apologize for bombarding this thread with my progress pics, I promise the next one will be the finished shoes


----------



## roussel

vuittonamour said:


> ooh and please do let us know about your stone count! i'll be ordering a similar style for my wedding shoes



Ok, here is what I have total 
20ss 300 pcs
16ss 500 pcs
12ss 700 pcs
09ss 2500 pcs (I think I will have some left over)
07ss 2000 pcs (I think I may need a little more)


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> Ok, here is what I have total
> 20ss 300 pcs
> 16ss 500 pcs
> 12ss 700 pcs
> 09ss 2500 pcs (I think I will have some left over)
> 07ss 2000 pcs (I think I may need a little more)


 
Please, *roussel*!! We needed those amazing pictures!! This thread is about that!!!  

*Sakura*, thank you, they feel like the real thing!!!


----------



## Canarybling

Roussel those are crazy amazing! You must be soo proud! I'm in compleat awe!  and I would totally beleive that you just bought them like that!


----------



## indypup

*Roussel*, eeek, that's quite a bit more than the initial count.  Oh well, if more must be purchased, then it will be done!  And your shoes look SO, SO amazing. 

I have updated pics!  Since I've been home sick today, well, what else could I do??

I still have almost all of the other half to do.  And now I REALLY want to get rid of the ribbon.

Without flash










With flash


----------



## telesbrize

vhdos said:


> Wow, gorgeous!
> Has anyone tried this kind of project on suede?  There is a fairly inexpensive pair of suede CLs on EBay and it crossed my mind to buy them for some kind of a DIY project.



If you're talking about the teal pair, get them!!!  I wish those were my size, it's times like these (scouring for my DIY pair) that eBay actually seems empty.  I would love to see the teal with some teal AB stones.

And if anyone has been thinking about putting some gently worn CL's on ebay, now's a good time to supply more DIY projects!


----------



## telesbrize

indypup said:


> I still have almost all of the other half to do.  And now I REALLY want to get rid of the ribbon.
> 
> Without flash



There are tools for sewing that will help you remove the ribbon.

This tool can be purchased at any craft store that carries sewing supplies:
http://sewing.about.com/od/techniques/ss/ripoutstitches.htm
z.about.com/d/sewing/1/5/p/z/1/seamrippers.jpg


----------



## indypup

I know, *telesbrize*.   I mentioned a few pages ago that the leather under the ribbon has a raw edge, so that complicated things a bit.   I think I will take Melia's advice and apply the crystals OVER the ribbon, because that's probably all I can do!


----------



## rilokiley

*indypup*- your crystal placement looks spot on!  I agree with strassing over the ribbon


----------



## thithi

Good job so far!  I don't think it looks too bad with the ribbon if you decide to keep it that way.... I guess there's not a color you could dye it either?


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Rilo* and *thithi*!

*thithi*, I thought about that, but since my crystals are supposed to be kind of nude, there really isn't another color I can think to dye the ribbon to!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*indypup* Those are gorgeous! I love the way they turned out, and I wish you the best of luck with your ribbon dilemma, whatever you choose to do, I'm sure they will turn out great!!

This is one of my favorite threads on TPF, I love seeing how creative everyone is!


----------



## authenticplease

Indy-I like them with the ribbon.....You have done an amazing job!


----------



## Canarybling

authenticplease said:


> Indy-I like them with the ribbon.....You have done an amazing job!



ITA I think they look great! If you wish to tale the ribbon of then I say go for it but if leaving the ribbon on is worse case  scenario then it's a pretty amazing WCS! X


----------



## daisy2418

*Indy*!  They look absolutely beautiful.  I really think that shoe is perfect for the strassing!!!  Wow!!  A++ job!


----------



## indypup

Thank you so much *Twiggy*, *authentic*, *canarybling*, and *daisy*!


----------



## Barlow

Those are so incredibly beautiful, Indy!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*GO INDY!!!*


----------



## roussel

Indy that shoe has the perfect shape for strassing, I love it!  Crystal placement is perfect if not better than the real thing, great job! I agree with putting crystals on top of the ribbon too if u can't remove it. 
I started on the second shoe and working now on the heel.


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Barlow* and *crazzee*! 

And thanks *roussel*!  I placed mine a little closer together than the real thing, which will probably result in more crystals used, lol!  I don't like how spaced some of the crystals can be on the "real" strass.

I feel like I'll probably NEVER start on the second shoe!  You'll be done in no time!


----------



## thithi

indypup said:


> Thank you *Rilo* and *thithi*!
> 
> *thithi*, I thought about that, but since my crystals are supposed to be kind of nude, there really isn't another color I can think to dye the ribbon to!


Hmm... you could always try to contrast it if you're into that.  I think fuschia or cobalt blue could work.  Strassing the ribbon is probably the safer option though.


----------



## PANda_USC

*indy*, omg they are so gorgeous girl!! You're doing wonderfully!! Get rid of the ribbon!


----------



## CMP86

Indy they are gorgeous! I do have to agree get rid of the ribbon.

Roussel those are incredible. I want to make a pair that color myself.


----------



## ochie

*Indy-* they are gorgeous! did you use one color crystal or two color? what color did you use?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*roussel*, they are simply TDF.   Initially, I wasn't sold on volcano (not when I saw yours, but before, when I studied the colors), but it is amazing against the metallic gold!!   I may need to do something in that combo (well, first I need to find metallic gold CLs)!  

Just a quick question... after strassing one shoe, do you strass your other shoe according to what you've done to the first?  Or, do you just go with it (since you have the same number/size stones)?   I think trying to copy your first shoe would be way too OCD-esque haha (and impossible!), but I'm just wondering what people do! 

*indy*, you did an incredibly job... they are so beautiful!!   I think strassing over the ribbon is a great idea!


----------



## lolitablue

fieryfashionist said:


> *roussel*, they are simply TDF.  Initially, I wasn't sold on volcano (not when I saw yours, but before, when I studied the colors), but it is amazing against the metallic gold!!  I may need to do something in that combo (well, first I need to find metallic gold CLs)!
> 
> Just a quick question... after strassing one shoe, do you strass your other shoe according to what you've done to the first? Or, do you just go with it (since you have the same number/size stones)?  *I think trying to copy your first shoe would be way too OCD-esque haha* (and impossible!), but I'm just wondering what people do!
> 
> *indy*, you did an incredibly job... they are so beautiful!!  I think strassing over the ribbon is a great idea!


 

I am a little OCD with doors and things that come in pairs and now your question is making me wonder, too!! 

I have not started the second pair but I am almost certain that with the five different colors and the five different sizes of crystals, that I am using, it is going to be impossible to try to imitate the exact pattern.  Just my thoughts!!


----------



## Cari284

*indypup*, stunning!


----------



## guccigal07

QUESTION......can you glue the rhinestones to patent??


----------



## Stephanie***

OMG! I am impressed! They look AMAZING* indypup*! 




indypup said:


> *Roussel*, eeek, that's quite a bit more than the initial count. Oh well, if more must be purchased, then it will be done! And your shoes look SO, SO amazing.
> 
> I have updated pics! Since I've been home sick today, well, what else could I do??
> 
> I still have almost all of the other half to do. And now I REALLY want to get rid of the ribbon.
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash


----------



## lolitablue

guccigal07 said:


> QUESTION......can you glue the rhinestones to patent??


 
You may be able to glue stones to anything if you use the right glue!  I am not sure if the lack of porosity of patent will cause the glue to be too visible.  In fabric or leather it is absorbed and/or transparent.  Maybe a small test in the heel area?  Just my thoughts!!1


----------



## guccigal07

I am thinking of buying a DIY on ebay in black patent......I didn't know if they would stick or not!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yes, the glue sticks to patent. I did my Specchios with no problem.

Indy, your Petit Rats look absolutely amazing!!!! Your placement is perfect!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow Indy they look AMAZING!!!! Well done


----------



## roussel

fieryfashionist said:


> *roussel*, they are simply TDF.   Initially, I wasn't sold on volcano (not when I saw yours, but before, when I studied the colors), but it is amazing against the metallic gold!!   I may need to do something in that combo (well, first I need to find metallic gold CLs)!
> 
> Just a quick question... after strassing one shoe, do you strass your other shoe according to what you've done to the first?  Or, do you just go with it (since you have the same number/size stones)?   I think trying to copy your first shoe would be way too OCD-esque haha (and impossible!), but I'm just wondering what people do!



it is like my shoes are in *FLAMES*, this is how i describe volcano.   

No, I don't try to copy the other shoe, but maybe more like make sure you use almost the same number of the 2 bigger stones and make sure the gaps between crystals are the same.  I have a bit of spacing between crystals just to mimic real strass CLs.  Plus I do want the gold background to show through


----------



## sakura

*indy*, those look FABULOUS! 

I would also strass over the ribbon.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Do you ladies think this Libelle sandle strassable??? thank uuuuuuuu


----------



## roussel

i think i would only strass the red, blue, and green areas, with red, blue, green stones.
i dunno but i think there are a lot going on in those shoes already and maybe tricky to strass those thin straps.  or maybe just strass the heel


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^I agree to just doing the heels.

BTW, *roussel* - love your new avatar!


----------



## karwood

*indy,* your Petit Rats looking AMAZING!!! Excellent job!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

roussel said:


> i think i would only strass the red, blue, and green areas, with red, blue, green stones.
> i dunno but i think there are a lot going on in those shoes already and maybe tricky to strass those thin straps.  or maybe just strass the heel




I want to cover the red blue and green since I think they are bit hard to match with cloth...hmmm...hard hard...


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hmmm, after seeing *roussels* strassed shoe I'm off to scour the bay for a strass worthy pair!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## indypup

I covered the ribbon today!







(flash)


----------



## sakura

*indypup*, wow!   They are totally amazing!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Indy* it looks great! I wouldn't even have been able to tell that there was a ribbon there unless you pointed it out.


----------



## indypup

Thank you thank you thank you *PANda*, *CMP*, *ochie*, *fiery*, *Cari*, *Stephanie*, *Jet*, *lorna*, *sakura*, and *karwood*! 

*ochie*, they are light peach/silk/silk AB/peach AB. 

*crazzee*, I'm so glad it worked out that way!  You're right, you can't tell the ribbon's there unless you look really closely or unless you happened to know of its existence!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*indy* Wow!!! Those look great! You can't even tell that the ribbon was there, you did an amazing job!!


----------



## Noegirl05

So is there a consensus on whether cork can be strassed or not? :ninja:


----------



## clothingguru

*indy and roussel *: your strassed shoes look AMAZING!!!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG, *INDY*!! THEY LOOK AMAAAAZING!!!

*Roussel*- I am in LOVE with your volcanoes!! 

I NEED a pair of these- Are you ladies taking orders? LOL  If I were you I'd be quitting my job and sending my application to M. Louboutin....


----------



## lolitablue

Noegirl05 said:


> So is there a consensus on whether cork can be strassed or not? :ninja:


 
Yes, I think it could be strassed!!! 

Indy, good call!! You totally improved the appearance with the ribbon trimming being covered!!! Awesome shoes!!


----------



## roussel

indy, it def looks better that you covered the ribbon


----------



## rilokiley

*indypup*- they look FABULOUS!  I think they look much better with the ribbon covered


----------



## LornaLou

Here is my progress so far. It's taking a long time as I only have time to do bits here and there lol. They look so pretty though I love the way they sparkle  They sparkle so much one of my kittens tried to get them because he thought they were moving lol!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Lorna*- they do look very sparkly!  I can't wait to see the finished product.  What is the smallest size of crystal that you used?  I can't tell for sure, but did you use any 7 or 9ss?


----------



## roussel

Yay Lorna!  Love the purple tone of the fuchsia crystals.  Purple is my favorite.  Keep strassing girl!  They are looking great!


----------



## LornaLou

9SS is the smallest I have in there so far but there are some tiny gaps so I think I will need to get 6SS or something similar to fill those ones in when I have completed them


----------



## TwiggyStar

*lorna* WOW! I love the *pink*!!!  Those are going to look so so amazing when they are completed!! You're doing a great job!


----------



## lolitablue

LornaLou said:


> 9SS is the smallest I have in there so far but there are some tiny gaps so I think I will need to get 6SS or something similar to fill those ones in when I have completed them


 
My dear, the color is amazing!!! Please keep going, they are going to turn out beautiful!!! Love them!!!   *7ss are the smallest, I believe!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Lorna* - it looks amazing!!!

Have I mentioned how much I  this thread??~~!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, they're so gorgeous!! Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## satine112

holy crap these shoes all look amazing.  i wanted to try to do this, but just priced out how much it would cost in the crystals and...  *sigh* i was gonna do them on a cheap pair of enzos but  no way if the crystals cost more than the shoes! lol

you have seriously inspired me to one day try this out!


----------



## indypup

It's still far cheaper than buying a pair at retail AND you have limitless options as far as what colors and styles to use.  It's worth it!

And  again *Twiggy*, *clothingguru*, *louboutinlawyer*, *lolita*, *roussel*, and *rilo*!

*Lorna*, they are looking gorgeous.  You'll definitely like the look of the 7ss.


----------



## LornaLou

I have seen some 6ss around on ebay but none in the Fuchsia colour, looks like 7ss it is then lol


----------



## satine112

lol i could never afford the ones at retail price 

these shoes are so  beautiful.  if i were to do a pair, i'd use the crystal AB ones. on a white shoe back. it works on all materials, yes? satin, leather, canvas, patent?


----------



## indypup

7ss will be perfect!


----------



## indypup

*satine*, all of those materials are good for strassing projects.  I think all of us have done nearly all of the textures!  *Lorna* and I have done kid (*roussel* too), *OLMS* did patent, *Melia* did a canvas/fabric shoe... run a search!  You'll find loads of info.


----------



## lolitablue

Yep, mine are canvas and somebody is even considering cork, so at this rate; pretty much everything!!!


----------



## indypup

Noegirl05 said:


> So is there a consensus on whether cork can be strassed or not? :ninja:



*Noe*, I personally don't see why not!  It certainly is porous...


----------



## clothingguru

*indy, lorna, roussel!* They look so AMAZING ladies!!! OMG! I am finally going to stop being a bum and do a pair!!!!! yay!!!!!! 

*I** think i have finally decided...but i need your opinions!* I am going to do the lady lynch zeppa's like CL did but in purple! I am going to get these off on the bay i think: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230444029233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And then do one of the purple (amethyst...etc) stones on it. Not sure which ones yet ...i'm waiting on my sample stones to come to see which ones i want to do  WHAT DO YOU GALS THINK? ANY SUGGESTIONS or OPINIONS? 
Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## lolitablue

clothingguru said:


> *indy, lorna, roussel!* They look so AMAZING ladies!!! OMG! I am finally going to stop being a bum and do a pair!!!!! yay!!!!!!
> 
> *I** think i have finally decided...but i need your opinions!* I am going to do the lady lynch zeppa's like CL did but in purple! I am going to get these off on the bay i think: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230444029233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And then do one of the purple (amethyst...etc) stones on it. Not sure which ones yet ...i'm waiting on my sample stones to come to see which ones i want to do  WHAT DO YOU GALS THINK? ANY SUGGESTIONS or OPINIONS?
> Thanks so much ladies!


 
Are you planning to do the whole shoe?  Love that pair, btw!!!


----------



## indypup

OMG *clothingguru*, those will be so, so gorgeous! Obviously you'll need quite a few more crystals than everyone else!  You'll be the trailblazer with your wedges!

And thank you for your sweet comment!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh wow those will take twice as long but they will be so pretty! I think amethyst will be very pretty for them


----------



## karwood

*Lorna, *great job so far!



clothingguru said:


> *indy, lorna, roussel!* They look so AMAZING ladies!!! OMG! I am finally going to stop being a bum and do a pair!!!!! yay!!!!!!
> 
> *I** think i have finally decided...but i need your opinions!* I am going to do the lady lynch zeppa's like CL did but in purple! I am going to get these off on the bay i think: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230444029233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And then do one of the purple (amethyst...etc) stones on it. Not sure which ones yet ...i'm waiting on my sample stones to come to see which ones i want to do  WHAT DO YOU GALS THINK? ANY SUGGESTIONS or OPINIONS?
> Thanks so much ladies!


 
It sounds amazing!

Finally finished one shoe. Well. actually I still need to glue 20 more crystals, but I am still waitng for the crystals to arrive.


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks for the input on the cork ladies!!


----------



## indypup

*Kar*, I am SO impressed.  Those look AMAZING!


----------



## Noegirl05

Kar- seriously the variation is amazing!!!!! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## rilokiley

*karwood*, they seriously look TDF... pure art!  I love them.


----------



## lolitablue

Karwood!! Love those babies!! I cannot wait to see your modeling shots and what outfit your are going to wear them with!!! Amazing job, strasser queen!!!


----------



## roussel

OMG Karwood!   Those are so pretty!!!  I may need to hunt down some armadillos myself... seriously


----------



## laurayuki

those are amazing karwood! great job on the color and execution!


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood*, they are amazing!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG, Karwood, those look incredible!!! Great job!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I need to put my shades on with all the gorgeous gorgeous work you ladies are doing.

*karwood* - absolutely breathtaking!!!!


my stones came in today...yay!!!! I can't wait to start my project this weekend.


----------



## daisy2418

*Indy*--I love them!!!  The ribbon looks great covered!  You can't even tell!!  

*Lorna*--the pink is soooo pretty!!!  I want pink strassed!!!!

*roussel*--love your new avi.  

*karwood*--you should seriously send a picture to Msr. Louboutin.  I wonder if he's thought of a strass armadillo yet!!!

Soo...where is everyone going to wear their DIY creations?

I'm excited to see all the new DIY's that are upcoming!


----------



## Speedah

OMG, *Indy, Roussel, Karwood, Lorna*...your projects are TDF!!! 
Indy: I like that you ended up covering the ribbon. It looks fantastic!
Roussel: The colors are incredible!!! Can't wait to see both finished!
Karwood: Wow...just...wow. 
Lorna: That color is gorgeous!!! I love the fuchsia. One of the colors that distracted me. lol

I was going to get started on my projects but my color card finally came in and now I'm like a kid in a candy store! Just when I thought I was certain then shiny things go and get me distracted.


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## ochie

love love all your DIY projects ladies! they are all stunning.. Can't wait to start my project..


----------



## vuittonamour

i can't wait to do my wedding shoes! but that seems so far off. lol.


----------



## thithi

glad you strassed the ribbon!!   they look great *indy*!


----------



## clothingguru

*lolita:* YES i am going to do the hole shoe! I was on Cl's website and i watched his "phsyco" video and near the end there is a clip of all the strass shoes and i saw the lady lynch zeppa strass in clear & light blue crysals and it was GORGEOUS! So i would like to do it but i love purple! So purple it is!!!! And i love that pair too! thank you! 

http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/loubi_blog&gossip

*indy:* haha yes i will totally be trailing behind! But i am so looking forward to a fun project!!!! yay! p.s. cant wait to see both your shoes finished!!!! 

*lorna*: yes i know it will take forever!But i cant wait!!!!! Thanks hun!

*Krwood:* THEY LOOK AMAZING!!!!! wow~

*Lady Lynch zeppa strass HERE WE GO!!!!!!! *


----------



## ochie

*indypup,kar-* what glue did you use? thanks


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Lorna*, I adore anything pink/fuchsia, and your revamped yoyos are TDF!!   I can't wait to see the finished product! 

*cguru* - All of my colors (I ordered one of each haha) finally came today and off the top of my head, I think Amethyst would be the best.  I adore heliotrope, but it's a little too blue based of a purple for the shoes you wanna do, IMO.   Hmm, maybe you can add another AB something color in there with the Amethyst. 
*
Karwood*, they are truly TDF!!   You did such an amazing job with both the color choice and stone placement!!


----------



## clothingguru

*Fiery: *

OOHHH thanks hun! Yes i would like to do an AB with the Amethyst ...i want that light catching shimmer glow/change of color to them! Ill have to see which AB to do with them! Thanks Fiery! I cant WAIT to start!!!!!!! yeh yeah ya

What are you going to strass love?!


----------



## Cari284

*karwood*, fantastic


----------



## caitle

All of you have created some amazing strass! I've been stalking this thread for weeks, dreaming of my own DIY. Still searching ebay for the right shoes though. They'd better show up soon, i'm getting impatient..


----------



## lolitablue

clothingguru said:


> *lolita:* YES *i am going to do the hole shoe! *I was on Cl's website and i watched his "phsyco" video and near the end there is a clip of all the strass shoes and i saw the lady lynch zeppa strass in clear & light blue crysals and it was GORGEOUS! So i would like to do it but i love purple! So purple it is!!!! And i love that pair too! thank you!
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/loubi_blog&gossip
> 
> *indy:* haha yes i will totally be trailing behind! But i am so looking forward to a fun project!!!! yay! p.s. cant wait to see both your shoes finished!!!!
> 
> *lorna*: yes i know it will take forever!But i cant wait!!!!! Thanks hun!
> 
> *Krwood:* THEY LOOK AMAZING!!!!! wow~
> 
> *Lady Lynch zeppa strass HERE WE GO!!!!!!! *


 

Go for it, I am sure that they are going to look fantastic!! Cannot wait to see this one!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

karwood said:


> *Lorna, *great job so far!
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds amazing!
> 
> Finally finished one shoe. Well. actually I still need to glue 20 more crystals, but I am still waitng for the crystals to arrive.



 They are amazing. You are doing an incredible job! I cannot wait to see your modeling pix!


----------



## surlygirl

*karwood *- they are so gorgeous! you did an amazing job!


----------



## carlinha

*karwood* - i don't think msr. louboutin could have done a better job himself!!!  you need to show this to him so he can hire you as a designer!!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

clothingguru said:


> *indy, lorna, roussel!* They look so AMAZING ladies!!! OMG! I am finally going to stop being a bum and do a pair!!!!! yay!!!!!!
> 
> *I** think i have finally decided...but i need your opinions!* I am going to do the lady lynch zeppa's like CL did but in purple! I am going to get these off on the bay i think: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230444029233&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> And then do one of the purple (amethyst...etc) stones on it. Not sure which ones yet ...i'm waiting on my sample stones to come to see which ones i want to do  WHAT DO YOU GALS THINK? ANY SUGGESTIONS or OPINIONS?
> Thanks so much ladies!


 

Ummm how about YESSSSS!!! I keep looking for another pair of Lady Lynch Zeppa's in my size so I can strass them, I have a pair already but I love the cramberry color & I can't bring myself to cover it up. If you see a size 6 PLEASE let me know!! lol

I can't wait to see how yours turn out!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

LornaLou said:


> Here is my progress so far. It's taking a long time as I only have time to do bits here and there lol. They look so pretty though I love the way they sparkle  They sparkle so much one of my kittens tried to get them because he thought they were moving lol!!


 

They look gorgeous girl!! There's another pair in this color on the bay that I'm considering but I wouldn't want to copy you! lol Can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!!! These are soooo freaking amazing!!! 



karwood said:


> *Lorna, *great job so far!
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds amazing!
> 
> Finally finished one shoe. Well. actually I still need to glue 20 more crystals, but I am still waitng for the crystals to arrive.


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much everybody!!! I wish I was done with the other shoes. It  took me about 18 hours altogether to strass one shoe. 


*ochie,* I used the E6000 clear glue. 
*carlinha,* that would be uber-awesome if Msr. Louboutin offered me a job  in his company. One can only dream


----------



## telesbrize

caitle said:


> All of you have created some amazing strass! I've been stalking this thread for weeks, dreaming of my own DIY. Still searching ebay for the right shoes though. They'd better show up soon, i'm getting impatient..



You and I are in the same boat, girl!  Ebay has never seemed so empty and I'm not a patient person.  I had found the perfect pair but the auction was snipped in the last 5 seconds, grrr! 

In the mean time, it is great to strass vicariously through everyone here.


----------



## guccigal07

I hope to win a pair of black patent peeps on ebay so I can strass.

I am trying to think of a cool and fun color mix!


----------



## roussel

cg i just saw that video and those LL zeppa with light blue crystals are dreamy!  i say go for it and strass those purple.


----------



## PANda_USC

*karwood*, ::jaw drops:: Those are amazing!!!!! So you're gonna pair your newly strassed armadillos with a judith leiber clutch yes? I wont take no for an answer!!:: puts stunner shades on::


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OT but PAnda that little doggie in your avi is so cute!! Is he/she yours?


----------



## PANda_USC

*jimmy*, hehe, thank you! And yessum, that is my Yorkie S'mores(in a bunny suit),


----------



## clothingguru

roussel said:


> cg i just saw that video and those LL zeppa with light blue crystals are dreamy!  i say go for it and strass those purple.



Ya aren't they !!!!! i drool over and over every time i watch it! I pause it and stare! haha! Yesss im so excited to strass them purple! thanks hun!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^So cute Panda!!


What do you ladies think of these for strassing.....


(f.y.i. picture is borrowed from *bay listing)


----------



## clothingguru

BlondeBarbie said:


> Ummm how about YESSSSS!!! I keep looking for another pair of Lady Lynch Zeppa's in my size so I can strass them, I have a pair already but I love the cramberry color & I can't bring myself to cover it up. If you see a size 6 PLEASE let me know!! lol
> 
> I can't wait to see how yours turn out!!



For sure i will keep my eyes PEELED for you! I know i wanted to do something different and when i saw these ...(i love purple) i was like: HTH!!!!! Im so excited!  I am a bit worries that when i get them i will love the color and not want to cover up.....hehe
p.s. THOSE WOULD LOO AMAZING strassed!
*P.S. Did you have to size down in your LL Zeppa's?*

*Lolita: *Thank you! i cant wait either!

*Panda!* PUPPY SO CUTE!!!!!!! i want to squeeze him!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I just bid on them, there are still like 5 days on them though. I don't think anyone else will go for them bc the sizes are mismatched (only a half size off)...lol Lucky for me the left shoe is bigger & the right is smaller cause that's how my feet are!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*blondebarbie*, OH wowww, I've never seen a strass pair of that style! That would be awesome!!! I'd imagine Disney princesses to wear strass shoes like that, heheh!

and thank you for the compliment on my pup!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

PANda_USC said:


> *blondebarbie*, OH wowww, I've never seen a strass pair of that style! That would be awesome!!! I'd imagine Disney princesses to wear strass shoes like that, heheh!
> 
> and thank you for the compliment on my pup!


 

Ooooo, well I guess I'll have to be a Disney Princess for Halloween this year!! 

Now I'll have to figure out what color stones to use, any ideas?


----------



## PANda_USC

*blondebarbie*, you can be a disney princess everday in those shoes, ^_^!

And are they plum/aubergine suede? I can try to look up some stones for you, meow


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Yeah, they look like they're a plum color to me.


----------



## PANda_USC

^are you looking for something that contrasts and pops against the shoe color or something that blends with it? lol. Right off the bat, I'd say amethyst.

*R*, hehe, S'mores says thank you!


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> ^are you looking for something that contrasts and pops against the shoe color or something that blends with it? lol. Right off the bat, I'd say amethyst.
> 
> *R*, hehe, S'mores says thank you!



AWWWW smores!!!! love that name! too cute!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hmmm, the amethyst is really pretty!!


----------



## roussel

BlondeBarbie said:


> ^^^So cute Panda!!
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of these for strassing.....
> 
> 
> (f.y.i. picture is borrowed from *bay listing)



Definitely!!  Strass-worthy!  What color are you thinking?  These are those decolicos (sp.) right?  I think those will look pretty with volcano, similar background color are the fifi volcano strass posted.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^Yes they're decocolicos (what a name right?! lol), volcano crossed my mind too, I think it would work really well with the deep plum color. What kind of glue would i use for a suede shoe?


----------



## Melaniepup

PANda_USC said:


> *jimmy*, hehe, thank you! And yessum, that is my Yorkie S'mores(in a bunny suit),


 

Your dog is so cute!

BTW I am so impressed of the creativity with shoes, I don't know if I have the guts to alter my most expensive shoes yet though


----------



## roussel

E6000 works great!


----------



## jen 2 o

roussel, for a second i thought that was your DIY!   i know I'm late to the party, but FANTASTIC work!!!


----------



## roussel

^thanks, mine are in my avatar


----------



## BlondeBarbie

roussel said:


> E6000 works great!


 
Oh ok, I wasn't sure if you needed a different kind for suede. Eeek, I better win these cause now I'm all excited about it!! lol


----------



## roussel

^ i hope you win them too! good luck.


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you everyone  Karwood yours look amazing! Seriously, they are gorgeous!


----------



## BREEzee

*My goodness! You ladies have done excellent jobs on your shoes! They look beautiful! I wonder if Msr. Louboutin will be hiring? *


----------



## TwiggyStar

karwood said:


> *Lorna, *great job so far!
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds amazing!
> 
> Finally finished one shoe. Well. actually I still need to glue 20 more crystals, but I am still waitng for the crystals to arrive.




 OMG Those are absolutely amazing!!! They scream perfection!! Modelling pics?!?!


----------



## satine112

Roussel - Your shoes i think are my fav. it's almost a gradient effect you have going on. 

did you use diff color crystals?? how'd you achieve this look?  like, at the back heel, it's darker and goes out to light. same with the side of the shoe. the side middle is dark and then goes out light.  it's amazing!!


----------



## roussel

^ thanks! i only used the volcano crystals, it changes color depending on the angle of the shoe.  there are other crystals with similar effect


----------



## clothingguru

Ladies if anyone is looking for a pair off yoyo's to strass...this would be a perfect pair at a good price IMO:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110500486813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   I know haha, I'm obsessed with all AB stones ... I kept staring at them yesterday (my order of one of each came in)!   I don't know when I'm starting (hopefully soon!), but my first project is strassing my rose gold VPs with jonquil AB. 



clothingguru said:


> *Fiery: *
> 
> OOHHH thanks hun! Yes i would like to do an AB with the Amethyst ...i want that light catching shimmer glow/change of color to them! Ill have to see which AB to do with them! Thanks Fiery! I cant WAIT to start!!!!!!! yeh yeah ya
> 
> What are you going to strass love?!


----------



## clothingguru

fieryfashionist said:


> Hey girl!   I know haha, I'm obsessed with all AB stones ... I kept staring at them yesterday (my order of one of each came in)!   I don't know when I'm starting (hopefully soon!), but my first project is strassing my rose gold VPs with jonquil AB.



Ohhh yay! you got your stones and your going to start strassssssssing! Cant wait to see them started!  What colors are you going to use?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

clothingguru said:


> Ladies if anyone is looking for a pair off yoyo's to strass...this would be a perfect pair at a good price IMO:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110500486813&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



those are nice, but something looks strange on the back (looks off centered)


----------



## clothingguru

^^ it might just be the way the shoe is falling...i mean the way its posed? Not sure? they looked pretty authentic to me? But who knows? I posted them in the &#8220;Authenticate these&#8221; thread&#8230;and they look good!


----------



## clothingguru

Yes they are authentic  Always good to be sure tho!


----------



## sarasmith3269

^^^haha plus they have them switched...left on the right, and right on the left.


----------



## Love Of My Life

indypup said:


> *Roussel*, eeek, that's quite a bit more than the initial count. Oh well, if more must be purchased, then it will be done! And your shoes look SO, SO amazing.
> 
> I have updated pics! Since I've been home sick today, well, what else could I do??
> 
> I still have almost all of the other half to do. And now I REALLY want to get rid of the ribbon.
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash


 

           Totally, outrageous......


----------



## fieryfashionist

I still have to place a massive order for them haha.   I just ordered one of each to see them all before committing to a $hitload.   I'm going to use the jonquil AB stones in varying sizes on my rose gold VPs! 




clothingguru said:


> Ohhh yay! you got your stones and your going to start strassssssssing! Cant wait to see them started!  What colors are you going to use?!


----------



## clothingguru

sarasmith3269 said:


> ^^^haha plus they have them switched...left on the right, and right on the left.



ya totally! It was a weird pic for sure! lol


----------



## clothingguru

fieryfashionist said:


> I still have to place a massive order for them haha.   I just ordered one of each to see them all before committing to a $hitload.   I'm going to use the jonquil AB stones in varying sizes on my rose gold VPs!



oooh thats going to be SO pretty! i cant wait! I cant wait to get my shoes and my stones and start ...and ....and..... im getting way too excited! I dont even have my shoes yet! haha. YAY!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I think so too... I dunno if I have the skills to make it look as gorgeous as it could in theory, but we'll see.   Aww haha, I hope you get your shoes/stones soon!!   I know this is gonna be one looooong process (but so worth it)!! 




clothingguru said:


> oooh thats going to be SO pretty! i cant wait! I cant wait to get my shoes and my stones and start ...and ....and..... im getting way too excited! I dont even have my shoes yet! haha. YAY!


----------



## clothingguru

fieryfashionist said:


> I think so too... I dunno if I have the skills to make it look as gorgeous as it could in theory, but we'll see.   Aww haha, I hope you get your shoes/stones soon!!   I know this is gonna be one looooong process (but so worth it)!!



Ya me neither! haha. We can do it!  So worth it is right! Cant wait to start! we'll be working prob around the same time...we can boost each others spirits when we're sick of strassing! haha


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies, can I just say how freaking awesome you all are?  Seriously, I can't even believe the level of quality you are doing!  They are all incredible.  I am so stalking ebay everyday for a suitable shoe to strass....why is it that when you are looking for something specific ebay always turns up empty?


----------



## ochie

Ladies I'm finally ready for my big project... but im still waiting on some crystals.. they are on backorder. 
here are some pics..


----------



## regeens

LOL *Ochie*. It's like peeking into the surgery room before the operation starts. Love it!

*Indy*, I love how you did yours up.  Very dainty.  *Karwood*, I love the levels and textures of your strass. So pretty!

And ladies, your DIYs are fake. Fake I say!  ROFL. Just kidding.  I'm only playing.


----------



## Cari284

*ochie*, what is the "needles" for?


----------



## lolitablue

Cari284 said:


> *ochie*, what is the "needles" for?


 
*Ochie*, you are in serious strassing mode!!!  I love the base color of your shoe!!!

I wonder, too!! What are you using the syringes for?


----------



## regeens

Help please! I've been wanting a pair of NP multi-glitters (the old version) forever and have lost 3 times on it on ebay. There's a 38 right now on ebay posted by *rilo* but it's a smidge too big for me. So for my second DIY, I was planning on doing my own multi-glitters.  Please help me decide which one I should multi-glitter DIY.

This: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120527548165&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

or

This: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140386982864&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## Cari284

Last one


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry you've been having a hard time getting your shoes!
I would go with for the NP. The Gabine would be hard because of the buckle.


----------



## caitle

telesbrize said:


> You and I are in the same boat, girl!  Ebay has never seemed so empty and I'm not a patient person.  I had found the perfect pair but the auction was snipped in the last 5 seconds, grrr!
> 
> In the mean time, it is great to strass vicariously through everyone here.




I know, right?! I've lost 3 auctions in the past month! There's another auction ending soon which I might bid on - but the reserve has not yet been met... Fingers crossed! Need........ strasssssss!!!!!!!


And Regeens, I agree with Jet, the second pair would be beautiful! (They are already!) I bought a pair of CLs from sweetest-dealz - she wrote a card to me and placed it in the box, so sweet


----------



## lolitablue

Regeens, the first pair is not NPs, they are Gabines (sp?).  The price on those is amazing!  They will be very unique if you get to do the multi glitter on them since it has never been done before (that I know of).  I also like that they are $100.00 cheaper.  Although, I love the color of the heel on the second pair.  Those NPs look more ready for DIY than the first choice.    I hope that I am helping and not confussing you more!!

Eta: Jet got that right!!!


----------



## regeens

Thanks *Cari*, *Jet* and *Lolita*.  Yeah, what attracted me to the Gabine is that Msr Louboutin hasn't done that in a strassed version. Although I think *Jet*, you're right, might be tough to strass the buckle area, like how far in that strap do I strass?  Hmmmm.....will think about it.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## laurayuki

what's a good strass applicator? i got the one they recommended for hot fix but i have no idea if i need actual adhesive?


----------



## roussel

laura we use tweezers or those sticks with the beeswax at the end.  Personally I like using tweezers.  The stones we use sre not the hotfix ones, since I think those do not adhere well I think.  We use the flatback with the E6000 glue.

ochie, pls let us know how those applicators work if they make the glue application easier.  i thought about ordering those.  you look like you are ready to go... strass on!

regreens i like the brown nps better too.

fiery, your rosegold vps with jonquil ab will turn out awesome, i can see them already.


----------



## tivogirl

*fieryfashionist* and *clothingguru* - SO excited you guys are strassing your rose gold VPs! That's the pair I'm thinking of doing in my collection as well, so now I can see how yours turn out first


----------



## telesbrize

laurayuki said:


> what's a good strass applicator? i got the one they recommended for hot fix but i have no idea if i need actual adhesive?



I've used hotfix on other projects with mixed results.  Even though I have the tool already, I'm planning on using E6000 or Barge once I find a DIY pair.  I haven't used either of these myself but they have been recommended in this thread.

Another drawback to the hotfix tool if you're looking for very tight spacing... the way the tool is shaped forces a space.


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks *roussel *and *telesbrize*!

I'm going to strass some electronic first to see how it feels.. i see your point telesbrize with the spacing.. and i had no idea that hotfix doesn't work as well as regular flat back! hmmm more things to consider. good thing i didn't order too many


----------



## PANda_USC

My clic clacs arrived but I'm more than disappointed! She told me she ran out of stones in the process because she's never strassed a whole shoe before. I need to buy some glue and jet hematite stones quick to fix the gaps! >_<


----------



## fieryfashionist

^For $1600, she ran out of stones?   Oh hell no, that is SO not cool.  I'm so sorry, G!   Honestly, she should buy the stones and do it herself... why do you have to?!  It's what you paid her for.  Either way though, I'm sure they'll look great.


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> My clic clacs arrived but I'm more than disappointed! She told me she ran out of stones in the process because she's never strassed a whole shoe before. I need to buy some glue and jet hematite stones quick to fix the gaps! >_<



That's so so mean. I would be pissed off. I think she should have worked that out in some way.

But I'm sure the shoes will be absolutely gorgeous  They are stunning already!


----------



## jancedtif

fieryfashionist said:


> ^For $1600, she ran out of stones?  Oh hell no, that is SO not cool. I'm so sorry, G!  Honestly, she should buy the stones and do it herself... why do you have to?! It's what you paid her for. Either way though, I'm sure they'll look great.


 
My thoughts exactly.  PANda please tell me she's gonna refund you some of your money.    Did she tell you before hand that she's never strassed an entire shoe?


----------



## rilokiley

oh no, *PANda*!!  That's unacceptable!!  You should not be paying her that much to do a half-a$$sed job.  Can you complain?  Don't settle!  I'm sorry this has happened, but if it's any consolation, they look gorgeous so far.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Minal*, right? I am never sending my shoes to her ever again! She ran out of the small stones and said it might be more expensive! What's frustrating is she said it was $1K when she saw the photo of the Marchesa shoes, then when she saw my close-up photos of my strass shoes and said, "it'll probably be $1K. I didn't realize the stones were that small and that you needed that many". Then she ran out of small stones and said I'd need to pay more probably. O_O. I just e-mailed her...

*cari*, eheheh. She did tell me she would have to order more small stones but I was crunched for time and I was thinking..I already paid her $16XX, why do I need to pay more?!

*janced*, meow, she did tell me that! That's probably why she underestimated the amount of stones she would need....

*rilo S*, thank you so much for understanding. I would feel kind of bad sending them back and asking her to fix them...


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Minal*, right? I am never sending my shoes to her ever again! She ran out of the small stones and said it might be more expensive! What's frustrating is she said it was $1K when she saw the photo of the Marchesa shoes, then when she saw my close-up photos of my strass shoes and said, "it'll probably be $1K. I didn't realize the stones were that small and that you needed that many". Then she ran out of small stones and said I'd need to pay more probably. O_O. I just e-mailed her...
> 
> *cari*, eheheh. She did tell me she would have to order more small stones but I was crunched for time and I was thinking..I already paid her $16XX, why do I need to pay more?!
> 
> *janced*, meow, she did tell me that! That's probably why she underestimated the amount of stones she would need....
> 
> *rilo S*, thank you so much for understanding. I would feel kind of bad sending them back and asking her to fix them...



You shouldn't need to pay anymore. You have payed more than enough! She should fix that..


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG PANDA  I can't believe that evil *itch would do that!! $1600??? SHe didn't even make them look like the original! There's no way she couldn't get bigger stones, they're available EVERYWHERE. OMG i would be INFURIATED!!! Report her to the BBB and you better get your money back. Her work is poor and she lacks professionalism!!


----------



## ochie

*cari, lolita-*it's a glue application, I hope they work and help me to work faster.. 
*roussel-* I will let you know if this glue application work.. I will start today..
*panda*- your clic clac look stunning, but you can still see the gap, you should send the them back and let them put more crystal..


----------



## rilokiley

PANda_USC said:


> *rilo S*, thank you so much for understanding. I would feel kind of bad sending them back and asking her to fix them...




G, I know you would feel bad... you are a very nice person, but that doesn't mean you should let someone take advantage of you.  I'm not saying you have to be a total b*tch either, but this is just not fair.  When you pay someone to do a job, you expect them to do the whole thing.  It's not YOUR problem that she ran out of small crystals.  That's what you paid her for!  As a business, she needs to make this right.  I would be polite but firm.


----------



## PANda_USC

*madame*, she could but I told her I needed them by today!!! ::hides snout:: They do look like the originals though, minus some of the gaps, :: sigh::

*Rilo S*, I know you're right..OyYy...I did send her a firm e-mail..maybe even a little mean...oYyy..I think my best bet is to take matters into my own hands and fix them..it would be awesome if she gave me a partial refund, ^_^


----------



## roussel

G oh no.  I don't think her excuse is acceptable.  For that amount of $ you paid, the stones is just a tiny fraction to be an excuse.  I hope she refunds back some of your $.  Totally no cool.  I'd fix them myself too and insist on some refund.


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, ::flops into your arms:: I may need your help meow if she refuses! Your strass job is wayy better than hers and this is her occupation!!


----------



## clothingguru

PANda_USC said:


> My clic clacs arrived but I'm more than disappointed! She told me she ran out of stones in the process because she's never strassed a whole shoe before. I need to buy some glue and jet hematite stones quick to fix the gaps! >_<



Oh my goodness panda! you need to say something for sure! You cant let her take your money and then give you a half finished product! Thats like buying a CL shoe and him sending to you half done! You've paid full price for it and now he expects you to finish it?! NO she should have finished it herself and not charged...just because she ran out of jewels...thats her fault not yours! You have to say something LOVE. P.s. but they doo look scrumptious!


----------



## laurayuki

panda i thought it looked good in the pictures.. but i can't believe they just stopped???? u should get some refond back...


----------



## madamelizaking

Panda- they do look amazing, I didn't mean it that way. I just mean she didn't bother to try and get the larger stones when in fact she could. I feel like she was scamming  you from the start. It's not right for her to send an incomplete product, especially for that price!


----------



## roussel

I'd be glad to help dear.  Can you post a closeup pic of the gaps?  Is the material suede?  What size stones did she use?  I have some gaps in mine but they are still even all throughout the shoes trying to mimic the placement on the real thing.  Do you think introducing the smaller stones will make it look better?  You may have to remove some stones if this is what you really want.  Or are you happy with how they look now and just filling the gaps with smaller stones is ok for your taste?


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ the gaps on your shoes are perfect, which is why i hope i can mimic how you did it on my wedding shoes. placement and stone sizes, everything. you must have studied that strass before you started on your own!!


----------



## roussel

^ yes, those closeup pics of carlinha and the other girls really helped.  i think most of us here use 5 diff sizes compared to the 3-4 sizes in the real thing, but they turned out good anyway.  you will do good i'm sure!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*G*, no way, please don't pay her more... ugh, people like that piss me off.  Running out of smaller stones isn't an excuse for sending a paying client an unfinished product... I would (firmly and politely) tell her that you did NOT get what you paid for and she should pay to have them sent back to her, apply the smaller stones and send pictures to see if it meets your expectations.  Then maybe it will be okay. Hell, she should give you a discount too.   I'm so sorry about all of this!!! 





PANda_USC said:


> *Minal*, right? I am never sending my shoes to her ever again! She ran out of the small stones and said it might be more expensive! What's frustrating is she said it was $1K when she saw the photo of the Marchesa shoes, then when she saw my close-up photos of my strass shoes and said, "it'll probably be $1K. I didn't realize the stones were that small and that you needed that many". Then she ran out of small stones and said I'd need to pay more probably. O_O. I just e-mailed her...
> 
> *cari*, eheheh. She did tell me she would have to order more small stones but I was crunched for time and I was thinking..I already paid her $16XX, why do I need to pay more?!
> 
> *janced*, meow, she did tell me that! That's probably why she underestimated the amount of stones she would need....
> 
> *rilo S*, thank you so much for understanding. I would feel kind of bad sending them back and asking her to fix them...


----------



## jancedtif

PANda_USC said:


> *Minal*, right? I am never sending my shoes to her ever again! She ran out of the small stones and said it might be more expensive! What's frustrating is she said it was $1K when she saw the photo of the Marchesa shoes, then when she saw my close-up photos of my strass shoes and said, "it'll probably be $1K. I didn't realize the stones were that small and that you needed that many". Then she ran out of small stones and said I'd need to pay more probably. O_O. I just e-mailed her...
> 
> *cari*, eheheh. She did tell me she would have to order more small stones but I was crunched for time and I was thinking..I already paid her $16XX, why do I need to pay more?!
> 
> *janced*, meow, she did tell me that! That's probably why she underestimated the amount of stones she would need....
> 
> *rilo S*, thank you so much for understanding. I would feel kind of bad sending them back and asking her to fix them...


 
*PANda* your shoes look great (the part she completed), but I don't think it's fair to charge *YOU* more money, because *SHE* underestimated the time and stones needed to strass  shoes (and the nerve of her to send an unfinished project to the customer!).  I would certainly tell her that you WILL NOT recommend her services to ANYONE...EVER!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Thank you everyone for being so understanding and supportive! I did message her and we are going to work something out. Meow! And to think, she strasses stuff for celebrities and companies like DVF!*


----------



## lolitablue

ochie said:


> *cari, lolita-it's a glue application*, I hope they work and help me to work faster..
> *roussel-* I will let you know if this glue application work.. I will start today..
> *panda*- your clic clac look stunning, but you can still see the gap, you should send the them back and let them put more crystal..


 
Please tell me where you get that from???  I am foresseing MANY MORE strassing of CLs in my future and I need these kind of tools!!!!! 

*Panda*, so sorry!! Totally unacceptable, she needs to make it up to you!!!! Why do people mess up like that!! The concept behind them is amazing and I love the results but for that much money...c'mon!!!!

Eta:  *Panda*, great news!!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *Thank you everyone for being so understanding and supportive! I did message her and we are going to work something out. Meow! And to think, she strasses stuff for celebrities and companies like DVF!*



Yes, it's so so weird.. :weird: I've seen much better talents here


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm sorry this happened to you *PANda*.  I do hope you work something out, but one thing is for sure, you shouldn't have to pay her more money.  IMO, you're better off getting the smaller crystals on your own and applying them yourself.


----------



## karwood

*PANda,* I am so sorry you are disappointed and I don't blame you. I would be livid if that happened to me. Sweetie, I have tons of extra Jet Hematite crystals left and I would gladly finish the job for you for FREE!


----------



## telesbrize

PANda_USC said:


> *Thank you everyone for being so understanding and supportive! I did message her and we are going to work something out. Meow! And to think, she strasses stuff for celebrities and companies like DVF!*



Good luck with this, I agree with the consensus here, you should be happy with what you're paying for!  If she had gone through the effort to track down larger stones, she wouldn't have needed so many!  It just seems wrong when so many on here who are just doing this as a hobby had no problem finding the right sizes!


----------



## lolitablue

karwood said:


> *PANda,* I am so sorry you are disappointed and I don't blame you. I would be livid if that happened to me. Sweetie, I have tons of extra Jet Hematite crystals left and I would gladly finish the job for you for FREE!


 
What a sweetheart, *kar*!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*telesebrize*, oh meow. I gave her the dimensions of the stones I needed(I measured my strassed CL pairs) and she tried to stick to the sizes CL uses.  Too many big stones would have looked baddd

*karwood*, you are such a doll! Oy..I don't even wanna show these to anyone to fix because it makes my heart hurt a little..I was so excited and expectations were so high..and to have this result..

*Meow..Okie..sorry girls...thanks for bearing with me..back on DIY topic!!*


----------



## Noegirl05

Panda~ I am sorry to say but I feel "almost " like you are now making excuses for her... you said a long time ago that you were worried because she was only using 2 sizes saying thats all she could get???? We we know better than that! The girls here have gotten that stone in EVERY size! Also I do think she needs to fix everything for what you already paid and no more! Do not allow her to take advantage of you just because she has worked with big companies and celebrities! I bet they wouldn't tolerate it not being perfect so why should you?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Noe* and everyone, wooot! She said she would fix them for *free*.Meow!


----------



## rilokiley

yay, that's awesome, *PANda*!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ good!  glad she worked with you *panda*!


----------



## Noegirl05

Panda- I'm glad to hear that! I just didn't want to see you stuck with something you didn't love for all that money!!!


----------



## prettycitygirl

Just read the sada with Panda!  I'm glad you getting your shoes fixed, dear!  That's a whole lotta $$ for a job that doesn't meet you expectations!  Don't worry - they're gonna be fab!  They already look great!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wow! sorry to hear Panda, hopefully you've worked things out with her.  Good luck!

Again, just want to say everyone's strass jobs is very inspiring...I am ready to place my order, just making sure I'm buying the right crystals.  Please tell me I'm suppose to buy the flatback crystals and apply them with the E6000 glue?  I think I purchased enough

So far I have (which I hope is enough for my Helmuts):

07: 1200pcs
09: 1200 pcs
12: 300 pcs
16: 300 pcs
20: 200 pcs

Thanks ladies.  I decided to go with Helietrope, Amethyst and Light Amethyst

Also, found a coupon code for Artbeads.com for 10% OFF: code: *NEWG*


----------



## clothingguru

YAY panda!!!


----------



## rilokiley

more_CHOOS said:


> Wow! sorry to hear Panda, hopefully you've worked things out with her.  Good luck!
> 
> Again, just want to say everyone's strass jobs is very inspiring...I am ready to place my order, just making sure I'm buying the right crystals.  Please tell me I'm suppose to buy the flatback crystals and apply them with the E6000 glue?  I think I purchased enough
> 
> So far I have (which I hope is enough for my Helmuts):
> 
> 07: 1200pcs
> 09: 1200 pcs
> 12: 300 pcs
> 16: 300 pcs
> 20: 200 pcs
> 
> Thanks ladies.  I decided to go with Helietrope, Amethyst and Light Amethyst
> 
> Also, found a coupon code for Artbeads.com for 10% OFF: code: *NEWG*




I haven't started my project yet, but from what I've read, I think you will need more of the 7ss, possibly more of the 9ss as well.


Also, I would buy from artbeads.com as a last resort- they are the most expensive, even with the discount.


----------



## carlinha

*PANDA*   that is completely UNACCEPTABLE.  you agreed on a price before she started the job ($1600 way way overpriced IMO), she cannot go back and change that on you because it took her longer or needed more crystals.  an agreement is an agreement.  honestly, the ladies on here could have done a better job.  do not send your shoes back to her, get a partial refund, and don't EVER do business with her again.


----------



## ochie

lolitablue said:


> Please tell me where you get that from???  I am foresseing MANY MORE strassing of CLs in my future and I need these kind of tools!!!!!
> 
> *Panda*, so sorry!! Totally unacceptable, she needs to make it up to you!!!! Why do people mess up like that!! The concept behind them is amazing and I love the results but for that much money...c'mon!!!!
> 
> Eta:  *Panda*, great news!!!



*lolita-* got the at dreamtime creations..


----------



## more_CHOOS

rilokiley said:


> I haven't started my project yet, but from what I've read, I think you will need more of the 7ss, possibly more of the 9ss as well.
> 
> 
> Also, I would buy from artbeads.com as a last resort- they are the most expensive, even with the discount.


 
Thanks RILO!!!


----------



## chicagob2010

I just received my black Bow Ts in the mail today and I am super excited.  I plan to wear them to an upcoming formal and with my wedding dress (my wedding colors are simple black and white).  I was thinking of strassing the heel and the knot, made up of two small pleats in the center of the bow, but not the bow itself.  Do you think the heel cup/dorcet part should be done too?  I know someone was planning on doing a pair of Bow Ts and I would love to see an update.  Any opinions on one color (black diamond or cosmo jet) or a mix of both?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

rilokiley said:


> I haven't started my project yet, but from what I've read, I think you will need more of the 7ss, possibly more of the 9ss as well.
> 
> 
> Also, I would buy from artbeads.com as a last resort- they are the most expensive, even with the discount.




Hello rilokiley, May I know where I can get better deal for crystal then artbeads? I ordered from them already, but still want to know the source for next time...thank uuuuuuuuu


----------



## roussel

panda glad to hear she is willing to fix.  pls don't tell you're paying her anything more.  

more_choos you may need more 12ss, i think i am going to use up all my 700 pcs.
also the 07 and 09 you may need more, maybe 500 more each, just an estimate.  but if you can wait, just see after you finish one shoe.


----------



## rilokiley

sweetiemermaid said:


> Hello rilokiley, May I know where I can get better deal for crystal then artbeads? I ordered from them already, but still want to know the source for next time...thank uuuuuuuuu




Cheapest is eBay- I used seller love2crystal


Also:

https://www.rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/index.php

http://rhinestonebiz.com/


----------



## more_CHOOS

rilokiley said:


> Cheapest is eBay- I used seller love2crystal
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> https://www.rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/index.php
> 
> http://rhinestonebiz.com/


 
Good to know for future references.  I wonder if there's a difference in the quality of crystals?  Or are they pretty much the same everywhere? 

And thanks Roussel for your input.  I didnt think I needed as much since I'm strassing my Helmut, which has slightly less shoe.  I guess I will just have to buy more if need be!  I can't wait to get started


----------



## indypup

rilokiley said:


> I haven't started my project yet, but from what I've read, I think you will need more of the 7ss, possibly more of the 9ss as well.
> 
> 
> Also, I would buy from artbeads.com as a last resort- they are the most expensive, even with the discount.



Yep, you're right... I'm probably going to have just enough to finish the first shoe and cover the second shoe's heel.  HOPEFULLY what I have will cover more than that, but I'm prepared to place another order!  Just know, ladies, that the first order you make probably won't be the last if you're doing a whole shoe and have gone by some of the figures mentioned in pages past!

Oh, and I completely recommend CrystalsXpress on Ebay... super sweet and ships VERY quickly!  She's cheaper than rhinestonebiz by a buck or two.


----------



## lulabee

Get crackin' girlies! I want to see me some strass!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22




----------



## roussel

*I just finished my shoes!!!!*  I'm posting pics tomorrow


----------



## CMP86

^^^Yay!!! I can't wait to see!


----------



## regeens

Congrats *rous*. Very excited to see them!


----------



## Canarybling

Yipee roussle I can't wait to see.
Can I ask a question I don't usually ask prices of things as some people find it ride but in total how much are the crystals for your shoes I found a pair I want to strass but before I go splurge I would like to know how much for the crystals. I'm super scared to do this as I'm the girl who has brilliant ideas for a gorgeous something I have made myself but I always ruin it beyond repair I'm so scared that I'll ruin a perfectly good brand new pair of shoes


----------



## sumnboutme

amazing talent on here   i've been SOOO busy i haven't had time to finish my project yet...hopefully i'll have more time soon!

keep up the good work ladies!!


----------



## laurayuki

Congrats!!!


----------



## karwood

Yaaaaay *roussel*!!! I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## telesbrize

PANda_USC said:


> *telesebrize*, oh meow. I gave her the dimensions of the stones I needed(I measured my strassed CL pairs) and she tried to stick to the sizes CL uses.  Too many big stones would have looked baddd



Sorry, didn't mean it like that.  I LOVE the shoes you chose to Strass.  It's not a style I would have thought of but they look incredible!  And now they are one of a kind .  I hope in the end they turn out EXACTLY like you wanted!


----------



## rilokiley

more_CHOOS said:


> Good to know for future references. * I wonder if there's a difference in the quality of crystals?  Or are they pretty much the same everywhere? *
> 
> And thanks Roussel for your input.  I didnt think I needed as much since I'm strassing my Helmut, which has slightly less shoe.  I guess I will just have to buy more if need be!  I can't wait to get started



I'm sure there are fake Swarovskis out there, but if you stick to those websites and the reputable sellers on eBay, I think you'll be fine.

I bought all of mine from love2crystal, except for 2 gross of the 20ss, which I bought from crystalsxpress, and they are legit.



Canarybling said:


> Yipee roussle I can't wait to see.
> Can I ask a question I don't usually ask prices of things as some people find it ride but in total how much are the crystals for your shoes I found a pair I want to strass but before I go splurge I would like to know how much for the crystals. I'm super scared to do this as I'm the girl who has brilliant ideas for a gorgeous something I have made myself but I always ruin it beyond repair I'm so scared that I'll ruin a perfectly good brand new pair of shoes



I posted this a few pages back, but I've spent about $170 on everything so far (crystals, glue, crystal picker upper with sticky thing on the end).

Crystals: $166.86 including shipping

10 gross (1440) of 7ss
8 gross (1152) of 9ss
5 gross (720) of 12ss
4 gross (576) of 16ss
2 gross (288) of 20ss

I will probably need to order more though.


TIP: Mass message eBay sellers with a breakdown of how many crystals you need of which color, and ask what is the best price they can give you.  If you buy in bulk, most will give you a better price.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hey girls! Does anybody know if the seller tamis*place sells authentic Swarovskis?
TIA!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Roussel*, I can't wait to see!!! Eeeeee!!! 

*Panda*, I'm so sorry to hear about this drama....what the...???  Totally unacceptable!! I'm glad you've been able to work something out, but too bad it had to cause so much stress in the interim....


----------



## sweetiemermaid

rilokiley said:


> Cheapest is eBay- I used seller love2crystal
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> https://www.rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/index.php
> 
> http://rhinestonebiz.com/




thanks


----------



## indypup

*Roussel*, that is SO exciting!  Have you figured out your final crystal count?


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Uh oh, somebody else has started bidding on the decocolicos that I want! Boo!


----------



## indypup

Don't give them up without a fight, *Barbie*!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gluck *barbie*, I'll cross my fingers and toes for you.

*roussel* - can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## ochie

*roussel*- can't wait for your finish product..


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh I won't! lol I'm just surprized that someone else wants them since they're two different sizes, I guess they have the same crazy feet as me!


----------



## ochie

Ladies, do you need to strass your shoes the same place on the other pair? does it matter? thanks


----------



## ikaesmallz

You girls are extremely talented!  This thread perfectly goes to show that shoes are not just shoes, but that they are a piece of ART like a painting or sculpture would be!


----------



## yoglood

^^^ ita!! I can't wait to see the final product!!


----------



## roussel

Ok, here is my first DIY pair.  Gold Yokamia with volcano crystals.

BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## Nieners

Any ideas on what I can do to a patent brown YoYo Zeppa?


----------



## Nieners

WOW roussel, sooooooooooooooo pretty


----------



## roussel

Some modeling pics


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous!!


----------



## carlinha

OMG *roussel*... SERIOUSLY!!!  i DIE.  they look AMAZING!  the gold and the volcano strass combo was an amazing pick!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. i think Msr. Louboutin would be blown away if you brought this to a signing!


----------



## jancedtif

*Roussel*...I don't have the words to describe the job you did!   I love how the colors look up against your skin!  You really did an amazing job!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

carlinha said:


> OMG *roussel*... SERIOUSLY!!!  i DIE.  they look AMAZING!  the gold and the volcano strass combo was an amazing pick!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. i think Msr. Louboutin would be blown away if you brought this to a signing!



Couldn't have said it better myself!!  Those are truly gorgeous *roussel* you did an absolutely A-M-A-Z-I-N-G job!!! They look amazing on you too!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

damn you *Rousell*. I'm going to need volcano strass now. ush:


They are seriously INSANE. The crystals!


----------



## ochie

*Rousell-***


----------



## ochie

*rousell- *is the arrangement of the crystals on each shoe the same? thanks


----------



## shockboogie

SPECTACULAR!!!!

I think you are the strass queen!!! Your work is pure perfection. Christian Louboutin NEEDS to see these because they are beyond amazing!!!




roussel said:


> Ok, here is my first DIY pair.  Gold Yokamia with volcano crystals.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


----------



## roussel

Thanks* Nieners, rdgldy, carlinha, jancedtif, TwiggyStar, nakedmosher2of3, ochie, shockboogie!!!!*

I just got some info from another TPF member that according to the boutiques, they love our DIY projects, and anyone who has done so should bring them to the signings, Msr Louboutin loves the idea!!! 

So where's the next signing? I'll be there in a heartbeat!

ochie, I just tried to make the placement/gaps the same for both shoes, but no, I didn't take the time to exactly position the crystals the same.  That will be too much I think


----------



## carlinha

i LOVE your new avi *roussel*!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Of course Msr. Louboutin would love them, everyones strassing is amazing, looks completely professional!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Roussel, They are breathtaking!  Absolute perfection.....this style is amazing strassed!  

They almost look like they have changed colors according to your body heat, where your foot is touching the shoe.....a mood shoe!  But so hot and on fire!!!!

I think Msr. Louboutin would be genuinely fascinated with all of the love and time put into these strass projects.  He is a very warm person who enjoys the inspiration/creativity that his clients express....at least that was my impression of him after the Tysons Corner meetup/signing  I find it exciting that the boutiques have gotten 'wind' of our little DIY thread.  We have our own famous DIY Strassers here.....ya'll should take a bow


----------



## maianh_8686

*Roussel*  Your DIY volcano is TDF!!!!  I just can't get my eyes off them... stunningly beautiful.. Plz plz plz bring them on the SF meet-up, i just wish i could see them IRL


----------



## BellaShoes

Bravo *roussel* Bravo!! They are simply fabulous!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

authenticplease said:


> Roussel, They are breathtaking! Absolute perfection.....this style is amazing strassed!
> 
> They almost look like they have changed colors according to your body heat, where your foot is touching the shoe.....a mood shoe! But so hot and on fire!!!!
> 
> I think Msr. Louboutin would be genuinely fascinated with all of the love and time put into these strass projects. He is a very warm person who enjoys the inspiration/creativity that his clients express....at least that was my impression of him after the Tysons Corner meetup/signing I find it exciting that the boutiques have gotten 'wind' of our little DIY thread. We have our own famous DIY Strassers here.....ya'll should take a bow


 
Some boutique SAs are lurkers here


----------



## rilokiley

*roussel*, your Volcano strass Yokimias are phenomenal!!!   You really have done such a great job, and they look amazing on you.  I only hope my DIY looks half as good as yours!


----------



## honeyspice

O . M . G.! I was just browsing the DIY CLs thread in the reference library and then I saw *Roussel* your volcano strass Yokimias!!! I was  
They are* ABSOLUTELY BREATHTAKING*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :urock: 

Mind if I ask you how many crystals of each size have you used to strass the Yokimias?  I feel like DIY-ing a pair too after seeing your spectacular reveal!


----------



## sumnboutme

OMG, i'm so jelly roussel!    you did such an AMAZING job!!  bravo!!


----------



## guccigal07

I hope to win these black patent shoes on ebay. What colors shoes I do??? Volcano? or do smokey colors or what? HELP!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*roussel*, they are pure perfection ... volcano is the perfect multihued stone and against the metallic gold, well, there are no words to express how amazing the effect is!!   You will be the belle of the ball any and everywhere you go!!   If I were you, I'd trip over my own feet haha, because I'd be too busy staring at them!   What are you planning on doing next?


----------



## Charlie

roussel said:


> Ok, here is my first DIY pair.  Gold Yokamia with volcano crystals.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*roussel *- i pretty much just fell off my chair looking at your shoes .... they are a-m-a-z-i-n-g!!!!!!  wow!!!  love the way they change colors and they just compliment your skintone to well!!  congrats on fabulous shoes!!


----------



## roussel

love your avi more *C*!
*authentic*, i like that, my mood shoe, hee hee.  i can't wait to show to him if given the chance.  i'm glad to hear he likes the idea too.  
thank you *TwiggyStar, Sumn, Bella, Rilo, honeyspice, moshi, charlie!*
*maianh* , i will def bring them and my full arm cast, ha ha. thanks!
*naked*, i guess there'll be more sales for volcano strass cls, and one of them will be you 
*M*, thank you. can't wait to see your VPs dear.  You're right i can't stop staring!  I think I'll work on a non-CL pair next.  I'll just post when I'm done.

here is an estimate of how much i used.  there are some leftovers for all sizes in case i lose some stones, which may happen.
07ss 2000
09ss 2000
12ss 700
16ss 500
20ss 300


----------



## thithi

has anyone used their strassed shoes yet?  I'm curious to hear if they crystals fall off in the creased areas around the toe box(the part that usually bends while walking).  Is the glue keeping them on?


----------



## indypup

*Roussel*, WOW!  I'm so glad they're finally finished... seems like you did the second one REALLY quickly!

And thank you for your number estimate... looks like I need to buy more 7 and 9 ss.  Ah well!


----------



## indypup

thithi said:


> has anyone used their strassed shoes yet?  I'm curious to hear if they crystals fall off in the creased areas around the toe box(the part that usually bends while walking).  Is the glue keeping them on?



*thithi*, I know *Melia* has worn hers out.  I don't know about anyone else.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

OMG!!!! Roussel!!!!! Those are absolutely INCREDIBLE! It's a good think I was laying down when I saw them cause otherwise I think I would have fallen down! Amazing job & I love your avi!!


----------



## roussel

thanks *indy, blonde!*

indy, it helped that i've been off work this week because of my broken wrist.  i worked on the other shoe for only 2 days straight.  but it was slower with my left hand only, and the glue dried up quickly on me.


----------



## clothingguru

They look gorgeous* roussel!* congrats! You truly did an amazing job


----------



## lulabee

Good Lord *roussel*! They are absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Canarybling

Roussle first of all I would like to dtate how amazing they are! AMAZING! And second of all I need to thankyou my DF was not keen on the idea of glueing crystals to expensive shoes with me (i wanted it to be a couples project) Now he can't wait! We both think you should be so proud this must of taken so much time but it was more than worth it! They are stunning xxx


----------



## surlygirl

*roussel *- your shoes are so gorgeous! love the gold color with the volcano strass ... you did an amazing job! they are beautiful!


----------



## natassha68

I am in complete Awwww of Roussel, Karwood & Daisy's self strassed shoes, I sat and went back 100 pages on this thread and am amazed at the patience it took....:salute:   well done!!... Looking forward to modeling shots from you all !


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness! They are absolutely gorgeous! You did an AMAZING job


----------



## Miss_Q

roussel said:


> Ok, here is my first DIY pair. Gold Yokamia with volcano crystals.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


 

Absolutely stunning!! You did a great job!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Roussel*, I'm speechless about the GREAT job you did with your shoes. You are a true artist.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Roussel*- INCREDIBLE!! Just incredible. I have no words!


----------



## indi3r4

roussel, i'm dying over here!!  it's beyond gorgeous..


----------



## flashy.stems

roussel, WOW. just wow! amazing.. do me a pair plz? lol


----------



## laurayuki

roussel so pretty! amazing!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Roussel - OMG!!! You did such an amazing job on your shoes!!!! Now, when can I send my shoes your way?! lol


----------



## **shoelover**

roussel...i'm speechless!! What an amazing job you have done!.


----------



## vuittonamour

i don't have to say anything more roussel, you already know what i think


----------



## regeens

*roussel*, absolutely incredible! RESPECT!


----------



## rilokiley

I just started my DIY today!  Spent 2 hours and got the first heel done... phew! 

It's dark here, so this pic doesn't do it justice, but here's an in progress shot of my purple laminato Pigalle 100 with volcano crystals:


----------



## jancedtif

Yay Rilo!  So far, so good!


----------



## indi3r4

lookin good so far rilo!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *jancedtif* and *indi3r4*! 


I made the mistake of working in a non-ventilated room, so I got a little dizzy by the end :girlwhack:  So yes, I would highly recommend _not_ doing that!


----------



## BellaShoes

thithi said:


> has anyone used their strassed shoes yet?  I'm curious to hear if they crystals fall off in the creased areas around the toe box(the part that usually bends while walking).  Is the glue keeping them on?



I have worn my SOM1 Strass several times now... not a single crystal out of place.


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful *Rilo*... I am on the hunt for my next DIY project... I want another strass!


----------



## roussel

Thank you _*Shainerocks, louboutinlawyer, indi, flashy, laurayuki, jimmyshoogirl, shoelover, vuittonamour, regeens!!! *_  You are all so sweet!

thithi, I can imagine some stones may fall off esp in those crease areas. I've had that happen on me already but no biggie as long as you have spare stones and I also think those are the ones I didn't put enough glue.  

rilo I love the purple background with the volcano.  It looks great already!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *roussel*!  I love your avatar   When are you going to start your next project?




BellaShoes said:


> Beautiful *Rilo*... I am on the hunt for my next DIY project... I want another strass!




Thank you, *Bella*!  I know... me too!


----------



## authenticplease

Rilo.....They are wonderful!  I am loving the color contrast.....I am going to be obsessively looking for your updates now!


----------



## telesbrize

Checking back into this thread.  I'm soon to be the proud new owner of a similar pair by an auction by a fellow TPF DIY Strasser.  I'm thinking of doing the *volcano* in gold or *red*.  I've been looking for photos, has anyone done volcano on red yet?  LOVE yours, *roussel*!  I hope mine turn out this great no matter which color scheme I end up with!  I'm so excited I can hardly wait!  And I only had to fib *a bit* to DH on cost for this project.



roussel said:


> Ok, here is my first DIY pair.  Gold Yokamia with volcano crystals.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


----------



## CMP86

Rilo those are gorgeous so far!!! I really want to do my own pair now.


----------



## daisy2418

*Roussel*--they look beautiful!!!!  I'm so impressed!!!  Where are you going to wear those stunners?

*Rilo*--I love them!!!!  The purple looks so amazing with the strass!!!  I can't wait to see them as you continue!!


----------



## Speedah

*Roussel*, they look absolutely incredible!!!! The different colors in the crystals looks amazing and is so unique. Wow wow wow!


----------



## Cari284

* roussel*, those are to die for. Amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## sara999

looking good rilo!

i'm so impressed with the volcano crystal, it's such a chameleon! i'm also interested to see if it looks different on rilo's purple (maybe takes on a bit darker tones) where the gold really brings out the warmth.

awesome!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *authenticplease*, *CMP86*, *daisy*, and *sara*!   I finished the other heel last night.  This one only took an hour or so- it goes by much quicker once you get the hang of things and figure out what works for you... it's pretty fun, too! 




sara999 said:


> looking good rilo!
> 
> i'm so impressed with the volcano crystal, it's such a chameleon! i'm also interested to see if it looks different on rilo's purple (maybe takes on a bit darker tones) where the gold really brings out the warmth.
> 
> awesome!



I'll take more pics as I go on, but I do see a difference in how the volcano looks against the purple versus against *roussel*'s gold- the color effects are the same, but like you mentioned, it just gives off a different 'look'


----------



## yoglood

*Roussel*, omg! Those are so BEAUTIFUL! It even makes someone as lazy as me want to try!!


----------



## carlinha

*rilo*, looking great so far!  can't wait to see the progress


----------



## regeens

Certainly looking good *rilo*!  Keep up the great work. Can't wait to see your finished strass!



rilokiley said:


>


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, they are absolutely spectacular! You've done an amazing job!!!! You really are gifted with strassing! Please bring them to the playdate!!

*rilo*, they look great so far. The purple background with the volcano strass is sooo pretty hun!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*Roussel* - 

I cannot believe you did an entire shoe with your nondominate hand!!!

*Rilo* - Loving the progress. Can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Rilo - Good job so far!! I can't wait to see the completed product!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *carlinha*, *regeens*, *PANda*, *crazzee*, and *jimmy*!


----------



## thithi

Thanks for the response *roussel*!  You volcano strass is amazing... tdf!!  I'm so inspired to do a pair now.

Great job *rilo*, the heel looks great strassed.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Rilo, those look wonderful!! Great job!


----------



## lolitablue

*Roussel*, Wow!! I missed the pictures of your finished project but Soooooo love them, girl!! What an amazing job, cannot wait to see your outfits and the stories when you wear them out!!!

*Rilo*, great start! Cannot wait to see more!!!


----------



## weB3now

This isn't strassing, but I think I found a fix for the toe marks that discolor the gold tips on our shoes!!

I won some tortoise VPs that I love, but the toes needed to be fixed.  Here are the before pics:







So, I decided to go to the local craft store and I picked up a gold leafing kit.  The kit contained a base, glue, sealer, and antiquing glaze, along with gold sheets.

I cleaned the tips by just wiping them down with water and a cloth.  Then I put on a layer of the glue with a small brush.  I had to let it sit and get tacky for about an hour.  Then I tore off small pieces of the gold sheets and smoothed them on.  I then took the brush and lightly brushed off the areas that didn't stick to the glue.  Here is a shot of the glue drying on one shoe, and the other finished:







After finishing both shoes, I put on 5 layers of the sealer (just to be safe).  All of this took one evening of work, but it went relatively fast.  The sealer does dry pretty fast, so you can layer on quite quickly.  Then I left them to sit overnight, and in the morning this is what I saw.....


----------



## weB3now

VOILA!!!!!







The gold is a bit brighter than the original, but it works!!

Now, I don't know how this will hold up over time, but right now it looks good as new.  So this may be an option for anyone who messes up their speccio heels!  The leafing comes in bronze and silver also!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Oh, wow! Great idea! They look great!


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
Agreed


----------



## jancedtif

Great job and great tip *weB3now*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous, *weB3now*! I know several ladies have wondered about the leafing over the years. It's a great solve!


----------



## chelleybelley

*roussel,* i am in awe.  you seriously did such an amazing job and i am sure these are worth the world to you after all the time, effort, and money you put into them!  i can't wait to see modeling pics! (or did i miss them? hehe)
*
rilo* -- lookin' good!  can't wait to see the rest of the shoe!


----------



## lolitablue

*weB3now*, that is a great idea and a great fix!! It is probably an issue that most of us have with specchio!!!  I recently saw the kits at Michael's if anyone is interested!!!  Also, I think you can find discount coupons on their site!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Roussel*--Your Yokamias are absolutely stunning!  You did an amazing job!  The quality of your work is top notch!

*rilo*--Your purple laminato Pigalles are coming along nicely.  Although I admit, I was sad because they're such a unique shoe on their own.  I initially thought you were strassing a pair of RRs.  Anyway, I know how special Pigalle 100s are to you, so to have a strass pair is amazing.  Keep up the good work!  I'm looking forward to seeing it done.

*weB3*--Good job with the gold leaf!  It's good to know that gold specchio can be touched up.


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *thithi*, *louboutinlawyer*, *lolita*, *chelleybelley*, and *Lav*!




LavenderIce said:


> *rilo*--Your purple laminato Pigalles are coming along nicely.  Although I admit, I was sad because they're such a unique shoe on their own.  I initially thought you were strassing a pair of RRs.  Anyway, I know how special Pigalle 100s are to you, so to have a strass pair is amazing.  Keep up the good work!  I'm looking forward to seeing it done.



I know what you mean.  They are very unique and special to me because my cousin bought them all the way in Hong Kong.  I was originally going to do my brown glittart Ron Rons, but when I got the crystals and compared them in person on both shoes, it just looked much better against the purple laminato.  I love how the volcano crystals play off the purple- it just gave it more of a pop.  Also, I like the idea of a strass Pigalle more than a strass Ron Ron.

I hope to get more done tonight.  Will post progress pics when I do.  Thanks, M


----------



## karwood

*roussel,* AHHHH-MAZING!! You did a perfect job! 
*rilo,* great job so far!
*weB,* Nice work in your DIY repair!

I am still working on my other shoe. I just received my FIFTH order of crystals!! Hopefully, these will be enough to finish the project and I will not need to order more. This project is getting $$$!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

FIFTH!! WOW! Those crystal prices does add up! Still they are coming out amazing and well worth the price!


----------



## yoglood

*weB* that's so creative!! it looks great!


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks, *karwood*!


----------



## PANda_USC

*web*, you just gave me a great idea on how to fix the gold specchio on my CLs!!! ^_^!! You're amazing!


----------



## clothingguru

*WEB: *WHAT A GREAT JOB YOU DID on your DIY fix up!


----------



## weB3now

Thanks all!!!  I hope it helps someone 

I will say that I'm not sure it would be good for full heel repair, because no matter how flat you lay it on it seems to get a slight texture to it.  But it is definately a great tool for repairing the parts that get discolored.  I'm very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## myminimee

roussel, what an amazing job!


----------



## ochie

Ladies I need your opinion on my DIY.. 
OK so i used indian pink crystals for my main color then i decided to use Indian Pink AB for the big crystals on the heel, and i don't think it looks good, thats why i need your help!
What color should I use to replace the Indian Pink AB crystals? should i just use the regular indian pink or what?







thanks in advance


----------



## roussel

^ regular indian pink


----------



## peppamint

*ochie*, how are those syringes/applicator-thingys that you were using? Do they work really well? If they do, where can we find some?


----------



## ochie

roussel- do you think it will still twinkle, like it will still have effect?


----------



## ochie

peppamint- the applicator-thing work's ok, but I think if your using E6000, spreading the glue on your shoes is more faster.. (thanks roussel for that advice)


----------



## roussel

I think it will have the same effect as the calypsos, KWIM?  If you're going for sparkly I think the AB crystals will be your best bet.  Maybe use all AB?


----------



## lolitablue

ochie said:


> peppamint- the applicator-thing work's ok, but I think if your using E6000, *spreading the glue on your shoes* is more faster.. (thanks roussel for that advice)


 
I thought so! E600 spreading may be faster.  I did buy the containers that stack up, though!!


----------



## ochie

ok thanks for the advice, maybe I'll do the AB on my next DIY.. can't wait to see your 2nd DIY project, pls give us a peek!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thithi said:


> has anyone used their strassed shoes yet?  I'm  curious to hear if they crystals fall off in the creased areas around  the toe box(the part that usually bends while walking).  Is the glue  keeping them on?





indypup said:


> *thithi*, I know *Melia* has worn hers out.  I don't know about anyone else.



i've worn them out a few times and so far, no casualties!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ceseeber said:


> Where is *Melia*?, she started the strassing craze and since then has never returned back...she was the pioneer of strassation



lol...  i'm here! :sunnies

i guess i'm not as savvy with the search function as i thought i was...  i never thought to do a search on my name 

i've stopped in this thread a few times, but it moves so fast that i just can't keep up...  but everyone's shoes have turned out AMAZING!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

indypup said:


> I covered the ribbon today!




gorgeous!!!  do you like them more this way?


----------



## clothingguru

*ochie*!!!! your shoes look amazing! The fuchsia looks great strassed! i think all indian pink will look good too!


----------



## laurayuki

oh droool


----------



## mizsunshyne

Cute Cute Cute!!!  Keep them coming ladies!  Outstanding job!


----------



## ochie

*clothingguru*- thank you! it's going to be indian pink all the way!


----------



## thithi

melialuvs2shop said:


> i've worn them out a few times and so far, no casualties!


thanks for the input!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I won the decocolicos that I wanted for my project!!!! Now I just need to decide for sure what color stones to use!! The shoes are a deep plum suede & I'm deciding between volcano & amethyst...Hmmmmm!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

indy, they look great!


----------



## rilokiley

*ochie*- I would do all Indian pink 

*BlondeBarbie*- Volcano!   Have you seen amethyst in person?  It looks different than what I expected.


So, after sleeping on it, I wasn't 100% satisfied with my DIY so far, so I took off all the glue and crystals and started over   This time, I took my time, and I think it looks a lot better... or at least I hope so!


----------



## jancedtif

*Rilo* your DIY looks fantastic!!  I so can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Yeah, I'm kind of thinking volcano too...


----------



## lulabee

You are all _killing_ me with your DIY talent!!! Everyone's creations look amazing! I love this thread!


----------



## Nieners

Rilo, looking good so far  
I've asked it before but would it be a good idea to strass my brown YoYo Zeppa's?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

rilokiley said:


> *ochie*- I would do all Indian pink
> 
> *BlondeBarbie*- Volcano!   Have you seen amethyst in person?  It looks different than what I expected.
> 
> 
> So, after sleeping on it, I wasn't 100% satisfied with my DIY so far, so I took off all the glue and crystals and started over   This time, I took my time, and I think it looks a lot better... or at least I hope so!


Oh wow! You started over?! Wow!

I can definitely tell the difference though. Although you did a good job on the first go around these look closer and unisome! So far, so good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Rilo *- both look nice, but I can understand if you weren't 100% about your work and wanted to start over.  Was it easy to take them off?


----------



## daisy2418

*Rilo*--you are too silly!!  they looked great before, and they look great now.  But, I can understand doing them over if you weren't fully happy with them.

But, that just means we have to wait that much longer for finished pics.  Boo to that!  LOL!  Beautiful job so far!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Hey ladies, so what's the verdict on hotfix vs not hotfix....? Is one better than the other? 

I'm getting ready to order my crystals!!!


----------



## roussel

Rilo I agree these look better.  I had to do this to my shoes too a few times to ensure I have even gap all over.  It was a pain but so worth it when you are happier with the end result.  Can't wait for more progress pics!
Nieners can you post pics of your shoes?  What color are you thinking?


----------



## Nieners

Of course, hold on they're on their way... just a sec


----------



## Nieners

Here they are:











I don't know what color I could do... not even sure if strassing them is a good idea.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Nieners*,  I think they would look really cool if you did the heel and the platform in a brown/bronze crystal


----------



## roussel

Nieners do you like them as they are?  If you wear them a lot already and love them then it may be best to keep them that way.  But this style will look awesome strassed IMO.  I would do it if I were you, just me, I think those shoes need some pizzazz!  I would do the entire shoe, jmo.


----------



## laurayuki

is it easy to stick crystals to patent? are the curvatures hard?


----------



## roussel

^ yes should be easy, plus I think just like leather you can peel off the e6000 glue without any damage to the patent in case you want to re-do, just like what me and rilo did.  once the glue is on, it stays there too.  kinda hard to explain, it is strong once its on, but with some force you can peel it off ok.  i had to remove old glue stuck in the crystals too without any problem.  
the curves of the shoe won't be an issue too.


----------



## ochie

rilo- can't wait for you to finish them  looking at your DIY project makes me look at my shoes if I need to re-do them..


----------



## laurayuki

roussel said:


> ^ yes should be easy, plus I think just like leather you can peel off the e6000 glue without any damage to the patent in case you want to re-do, just like what me and rilo did. once the glue is on, it stays there too. kinda hard to explain, it is strong once its on, but with some force you can peel it off ok. i had to remove old glue stuck in the crystals too without any problem.
> the curves of the shoe won't be an issue too.


 
thanks! this means i can expand my ebay search for my DIY project!


----------



## roussel

^ yeah!!! keep us posted laura!


----------



## Nieners

Thanks for the suggestions,
I think I'd like the whole shoe strassed as well Roussel  
Bronze is a nice color, I don't know what other options are left haha. 
What term do I use to search the Bay?


----------



## lolitablue

BlondeBarbie said:


> Hey ladies, so what's the verdict on hotfix vs *not hotfix*....? Is one better than the other?
> 
> I'm getting ready to order my crystals!!!


 
Do you mean flatbacks?  That is what most of us are using, I believe!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

lolitablue said:


> Do you mean flatbacks? That is what most of us are using, I believe!


 
haha yeah I guess that's what I mean. Thanks hun!


----------



## telesbrize

Sounds like most of you are using E6000 for glue... has anyone else used the Barge Cobbler's cememt that melialuvs2shop used?

I've looked through most pages and didn't see any leather shoes that were dyed prior to Strassing has anyone tried this?

*BlondeBarbie* I'm not sure that there's a consensus, but it seems that most do not use the hotfix tool.  In my experience, you can't get the really tight spacing because the hotfix tool gets in the way.  So if you're going for super-tight spacing, I'd just use tweezers.  Hotfix's have been hit or miss with me for longevity.  I used them on my dogs' car harnesses (all identical and the same night) and one is still perfect while a second has lost a few crystals and the 3rd lost most crystals.  I'm tempted to do a test on an old leather purse myself to see what will last the longest.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^ Thanks for the input!


----------



## Vodkaine

lulabee said:


> You are all _killing_ me with your DIY talent!!! Everyone's creations look amazing! I love this thread!



I could not agree more


----------



## LornaLou

Ok so I finally have one side of my shoe done, it really is taking forever but they look so sparkly and pretty! I love them  I'm so glad I decided to do Fuchsia


----------



## oo_let_me_see

They look gorgeous *Lorna*!!!  I'm so glad you went with Fuchsia too!


----------



## flashy.stems

ohh my gosh, *lorna*! those are so beautiful and professional looking. i'd totally say msr. louboutin did those himself! gorgeous!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, they're beautiful! I love the fuchsia color!!!!


----------



## ochie

*lorna*-


----------



## telesbrize

*lorna* - LOVE 'em!  That style makes a great Strass.  I'm having such a hard time picking a color after seeing all of the colored projects lately.  Once I narrow it WAY down, I'll post about my project .


----------



## nillacobain

lulabee said:


> *You are all killing me with your DIY talent!!!* *Everyone's creations look amazing!* I love this thread!


 
I totally agree!!! You ladies are so DIY talented!!! I would never have the patience of gluing all those small crystals!


----------



## LornaLou

flashy.stems said:


> ohh my gosh, *lorna*! those are so beautiful and professional looking. i'd totally say msr. louboutin did those himself! gorgeous!!



Thank you!! That is such a compliment  I still have to order some 6ss to fill in the little gaps that I have in some areas but I am so pleased with how they are turning out.

Thank you lovely ladies  Everyone is doing such an amazing job strassing on here, it's incredible!


----------



## clothingguru

GORGEOUS *LORNA*!!!! WOW they truly look amazing! Cant stop staring


----------



## Noegirl05

Lorna~ they look amazing!!!!


----------



## karwood

*Lorna,* they look amazing! Love the fuschia color!


----------



## bambolina

Everytime I look at this thread my heart skips a beat!! Everyone's strassed shoes look so beautiful!

Gorgeous jobs ladies!


----------



## roussel

Lorna looking great!  The fuchsia crystals are so pretty!  Great job!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Every bodies shoes look so great!!! I can't wait to get started on mine!!


----------



## sumnboutme

great job *lorna*!!!  is the shoe patent?


----------



## yoglood

looks amazing, *lorna*!! love the color!!


----------



## daisy2418

*lorna*--they are completely stunning!!!  i love that color.  beautiful job!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

OMG Lorna!!! I love it!!!


----------



## LornaLou

sumnboutme said:


> great job *lorna*!!!  is the shoe patent?



It's nappa


----------



## maianh_8686

LornaLou said:


> Ok so I finally have one side of my shoe done, it really is taking forever but they look so sparkly and pretty! I love them  I'm so glad I decided to do Fuchsia



 BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

*Lorna*, love that pink!! You did an amazing job!


----------



## tulip618

this looks amazing!!! You got great skills!! I have crystalized my cell phones but never try my shoes. Do u mind sharing what kind of glue do you use?? TIA!!



LornaLou said:


> Ok so I finally have one side of my shoe done, it really is taking forever but they look so sparkly and pretty! I love them  I'm so glad I decided to do Fuchsia


----------



## rilokiley

*jancedtif*, *Nieners*, *jimmy*, *DC*, *daisy*, *roussel*, *ochie*... 


*Nieners*- I like your Yoyo Zeppas as is, but I think they would look great strassed as well 




DC-Cutie said:


> *Rilo *- both look nice, but I can understand if you weren't 100% about your work and wanted to start over.  Was it easy to take them off?



It was pretty easy to take them off- just kinda peeled away.  To make it easier to pick off the glue, I put a little nail polish remover on the tip of the tweezers 


*LornaLou*- gorgeous!!  They look great on you!


----------



## CrystalsXpress

BlondeBarbie said:


> Hey ladies, so what's the verdict on hotfix vs not hotfix....? Is one better than the other?
> 
> I'm getting ready to order my crystals!!!


 
Swarovski's Hot Fix glue works by being absorbed into the material to create the bond so it works best on absorbant materials.  It's absorbant property also makes it harder to remove the stones should you make a mistake or want to start over with a different color.  For these reasons, we always recommend the No Hot Fix flat back rhinestones for shoes because they are best for leathers, patent, and other non-absorbant materials, and are easier to remove if desired.
Hope this helps.
Karin


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  

*Tulip* - I used Gemtac because I am sensitive to smells and Gemtac is the least potent, it barely smells but most other girls are using E600


----------



## BlondeBarbie

CrystalsXpress said:


> Swarovski's Hot Fix glue works by being absorbed into the material to create the bond so it works best on absorbant materials. It's absorbant property also makes it harder to remove the stones should you make a mistake or want to start over with a different color. For these reasons, we always recommend the No Hot Fix flat back rhinestones for shoes because they are best for leathers, patent, and other non-absorbant materials, and are easier to remove if desired.
> Hope this helps.
> Karin


 
Thanks so much!! That was super helpful!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Lorna* They Look S T u NN i NG!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have to admit, I'm getting the strass bug.  *You ladies are doing bangin' strass jobs*.  I swear, if I didn't know any better, I'd think they came straight from Msr. Louboutin himself.


----------



## carlinha

*lorna* - AMAZING strass job.  i LOVE that color you chose, just perfect!


----------



## Nieners

I am so getting a red and blue/navy pair any time soon to strass them with:












And the -soon to be mine- nude Declics would go well with these I think:






wooooot, I am excited


----------



## guccigal07

QUESTION....lets say you have just a peep toe pump.....how much will the stones cost to cover both shoes and heels about?


----------



## **shoelover**

Any one know where i can buy a colour chart with a history of colours and not just the latest colours available from swarovski. 
thanks in advance


----------



## **shoelover**

rilokiley - can't wait to see the end results. they look stunning so far plus i  the purple pigs. 

Lorna...they are simply gorgeous and love it!  I'm usually scared by the colour pink but your pink makes me want pink


----------



## CrystalsXpress

Nieners said:


> I am so getting a red and blue/navy pair any time soon to strass them with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the -soon to be mine- nude Declics would go well with these I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooooot, I am excited


 
You might need to rethink your plan for the Fire Opals.  Swarovski only makes the Fire Opals in sizes 12ss and larger, and honestly sometimes I wonder if they should even make the 12ss size.  The reason for this is that Fire Opal is a blend of colors and the color swirls just do not show in the smaller stones, they come out a solid color.  If you have your heart set on the Fire Opals then you might think about using Light Topaz and either Hyacinth or Light Siam as the smaller accent stones.  


Karin


----------



## CrystalsXpress

**shoelover** said:


> Any one know where i can buy a colour chart with a history of colours and not just the latest colours available from swarovski.
> thanks in advance


 
I am sorry to say that to the best of my knowledge, no such chart exists, not even direct from Swarovski.  I have all of our Swarovski promotional materials going back ten years and would be happy to try to answer any questions about colors produced and/or retired during that time if you would like to post them here.
Swarovski offers updated color boards once every year, in late September, and in a limited supply.  Every once in a while I see the older boards on ebay, you might to stalk ebay for them.

Karin


----------



## PANda_USC

*nieners*, O I love the meridian blue color!


----------



## sara999

lorna the shoes look great and i love your kitty making an appearance!


----------



## madamelizaking

Found this for you girls who want a chart  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Swarovski-Flat-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3a539370fe

and this
http://cgi.ebay.com/Swarovski-Cryst...ZViewItemQQptZCraft_Beads?hash=item4835c9f40f




Lorna- Those are so cute and you've done such a great job!! They're pinkalicious!!


----------



## Speedah

The cards are tons cheaper here and you can still pay through Paypal!

https://www.mjtrim.com/catalog/product/1044937/93001/93001.aspx


----------



## madamelizaking

Oh wow, that's much cheaper! I'm starting to get annoyed with eBay. Everything seems to have a huge markup on retail now...


----------



## Noegirl05

Liza~ I agree!!!!


----------



## guccigal07

thanks for posting the cards!


----------



## **shoelover**

thank you for the charts info. 

I've found this one...which i really would love but sadly not for sale

https://www.rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/information.php?info_id=6


----------



## Nieners

CrystalsXpress said:


> You might need to rethink your plan for the Fire Opals.  Swarovski only makes the Fire Opals in sizes 12ss and larger, and honestly sometimes I wonder if they should even make the 12ss size.  The reason for this is that Fire Opal is a blend of colors and the color swirls just do not show in the smaller stones, they come out a solid color.  If you have your heart set on the Fire Opals then you might think about using Light Topaz and either Hyacinth or Light Siam as the smaller accent stones.
> 
> 
> Karin



Thank you for the advice 
I did however find the fire opals to come in 09ss, but I guess that is too large as well? 

Panda me too, it will look great on some loubs


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I'm making my own color chart  I've been order a few stones here and there so I can compare colors side by side.


----------



## Vodkaine

What would be great.. is to have a little video on youtube.. because I can really visualise how to do that.. =D


----------



## indypup

*Melia*, I ended up taking the stones off the ribbon.  I hated the placement of all the tiny stones. :shame:


----------



## CrystalsXpress

*asking people to contact you about your products will get you banned*


----------



## Nieners

CrystalsXpress said:


> Not too large, too small for the color swirls to show.
> *xxxxxxxxxxxx
> *I am surprised you could find 9ss in fire opal as sizes under 12ss are not part of Swarovski's regular production line.  Every once in a while they let us purchase overruns of stock created especially for large jewelry manufacturers so perhaps this was the source for them.
> 
> Karin



That would be great! I am very new to the whole strassing process but if it helps, I can tell you that I saw them at crystal-beads.co.uk  This list was very helpful in this thread:

20ss 300 pcs
16ss 500 pcs
12ss 700 pcs
09ss 2500 pcs 
07ss 2000 pcs

So I am trying to stick with those sizes, so the only ones ''missing'' are the 07SS and the 20SS, but like you said... finding 07SS is like hoping for a unicorn to pass by


----------



## **shoelover**

CrystalsXpress said:


> I am sorry to say that to the best of my knowledge, no such chart exists, not even direct from Swarovski.  I have all of our Swarovski promotional materials going back ten years and would be happy to try to answer any questions about colors produced and/or retired during that time if you would like to post them here.
> Swarovski offers updated color boards once every year, in late September, and in a limited supply.  Every once in a while I see the older boards on ebay, you might to stalk ebay for them.
> 
> Karin



the charts dating back to 10 yrs are the crystals still in production?


----------



## ochie

*Crtstalsxpress-* welcome! I'm glad to see you here on TPF! its always good to have a new expert join us here! Ladies Karin (Crtstalsxpress) is the Crystal expert! She knows everything there is to know about Swarovski's crystals...

*shoelover*-I want that chart too!


----------



## CrystalsXpress

**shoelover** said:


> the charts dating back to 10 yrs are the crystals still in production?


 
No, every Spring and Fall Swarovski adds and retires colors, sizes, and styles.  For example, when they came out with Erinite, they retired Green Turmaline.  So the older charts will have 2000 or 2012 Green Turmaline stones but not the 2028 Erinites.

Karin


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ thanks for that.

Ochie...I'm holding out for a decent colour chart before spending £s/$s on crystals.


----------



## CrystalsXpress

Nieners said:


> That would be great! I am very new to the whole strassing process but if it helps, I can tell you that I saw them at crystal-beads.co.uk  This list was very helpful in this thread:
> 
> 20ss 300 pcs
> 16ss 500 pcs
> 12ss 700 pcs
> 09ss 2500 pcs
> 07ss 2000 pcs
> 
> So I am trying to stick with those sizes, so the only ones ''missing'' are the 07SS and the 20SS, but like you said... finding 07SS is like hoping for a unicorn to pass by


 
And that is why I want you to see some stone samples.  Because at the 5/7/9ss size, you don't get the nice bicolor swirls, you get a solid color stone, and in many cases that solid color is very similar to hyacinth or light siam, which are available in 7ss.
Think of fire opal as you making a vanilla cake with chocolate swirls.  In a large cake pan, if you swirl the chocolate into the vanilla batter, you will get nice distinct chocolate swirls in the vanilla batter.  But use a mini cupcake tin and, after swirling the chocolate into the vanilla batter a few times, you end up with no distinct swirls and a milk chocolate batter.  This is what happens with the smaller Fire Opal stones, the two colors blend together into one solid color.

Karin...with a sudden craving for cupcakes!


----------



## LornaLou

sara999 said:


> lorna the shoes look great and i love your kitty making an appearance!



Haha yeh! They are obsessed with the shoes, they paw at them because it looks like they are moving when they shine, it's adorable!


----------



## indypup

Hmmm, that's a great analogy!  I like it!


----------



## Nieners

Haha, here's another lady with craving for cupcakes yum yum 
Can you suggest me the exact sizes and colors to cover up a whole shoe? 
Something like that list above but then with the stones and sizes you mean..  

I see where you're going tho, I hope you will not get mad at me for asking a little list because English is not my first language haha!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Ladies... news about the DIY!!!*

I was talking to the store manager at Horatio and guess what?

Apparently they are all for it!  I always love and admired all your fabulous DIY projects and I am even looking into strassing the heel on the SOMS.

Mr Louboutin loves new idea's and I was told that he loves when anyone makes any of his shoes "just a lil better"

Even an SA told me "Girlfriend, I'm making my own Pigalles Strass" 

I was told to forward a message to you girls...

Bring those shoes to the signings! See what response you get from him. Do not ask him to sign them, he will if he wants to.

SO HELLO!!!! STRASS THEM SHOES OUT GIRLS!!!!!!!


----------



## sara999

yeah we got that message already


----------



## Baggaholic

GOOD! I'm glad it got passed on!


----------



## ochie

*Baggaholic*- When and where will be the next signings?


----------



## rilokiley

**shoelover** said:


> rilokiley - can't wait to see the end results. they look stunning so far plus i  the purple pigs.




Thank you!


----------



## ikaesmallz

LornaLou said:


> Ok so I finally have one side of my shoe done, it really is taking forever but they look so sparkly and pretty! I love them  I'm so glad I decided to do Fuchsia




*Lorna* what a fabulous job!! 

I am so jealous of your creativity ladies! :shame: You have done such amazing jobs strassing up your CLs! God knows if I can even do a decent dye job!

*nieners* your avy is adorable btw


----------



## TwiggyStar

*Lorna* That color is absolutely stunning!!  You did an amazing job! They look completely professional!!

Oh, and I love that your kitty was in the pics, so cute!


----------



## JetSetGo!

LornaLou said:


> Ok so I finally have one side of my shoe done, it really is taking forever but they look so sparkly and pretty! I love them  I'm so glad I decided to do Fuchsia



They are beautiful, Lorna! Congrats!

I love your kitty, btw!


----------



## Baggaholic

ochie said:


> *Baggaholic*- When and where will be the next signings?



I don't know! But I'm in no matter what!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

LornaLou said:


> Ok so I finally have one side of my shoe done, it really is taking forever but they look so sparkly and pretty! I love them  I'm so glad I decided to do Fuchsia



MOMMA! You did it! YAY!  I can't wait for you to finish! Love them so far!


----------



## Baggaholic

rilokiley said:


> *ochie*- I would do all Indian pink
> 
> *BlondeBarbie*- Volcano!   Have you seen amethyst in person?  It looks different than what I expected.
> 
> 
> So, after sleeping on it, I wasn't 100% satisfied with my DIY so far, so I took off all the glue and crystals and started over   This time, I took my time, and I think it looks a lot better... or at least I hope so!



I love it!!! I was planing on this but with the mirrored top coating. I am loving them even more! Way to go!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Baggaholic said:


> *Ladies... news about the DIY!!!*
> 
> I was talking to the store manager at Horatio and guess what?
> 
> Apparently they are all for it!  I always love and admired all your fabulous DIY projects and I am even looking into strassing the heel on the SOMS.
> 
> Mr Louboutin loves new idea's and I was told that he loves when anyone makes any of his shoes "just a lil better"
> 
> Even an SA told me "Girlfriend, I'm making my own Pigalles Strass"
> 
> I was told to forward a message to you girls...
> 
> Bring those shoes to the signings! See what response you get from him. Do not ask him to sign them, he will if he wants to.
> 
> SO HELLO!!!! STRASS THEM SHOES OUT GIRLS!!!!!!!



That's awesome


----------



## Baggaholic

misselizabeth22 said:


> That's awesome


----------



## LornaLou

Ohh Baggs that's great! I do often wonder what he would think of them 

Thanks Jet, she is coming up 4 months old the ginger and white one and the black and white one in the first photo she is 7 months  

Thank you everyone! Your comments mean a lot to me, especially saying they look really professional


----------



## ochie

Baggaholic said:


> I don't know! But I'm in no matter what!!!!



Me too!


----------



## thithi

oh wow Lorna, that's beautiul!!  love the fuschia strass!


----------



## mizsunshyne

weB3now said:


> VOILA!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1042518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042519
> 
> 
> The gold is a bit brighter than the original, but it works!!
> 
> Now, I don't know how this will hold up over time, but right now it looks good as new.  So this may be an option for anyone who messes up their speccio heels!  The leafing comes in bronze and silver also!
> 
> View attachment 1042520
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042521



I was wondering if I could add leafing to a heel to cover up the cork since I don't like it.  I also want to strass it after that little project.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Baggaholic said:


> *Ladies... news about the DIY!!!*
> 
> I was talking to the store manager at Horatio and guess what?
> 
> Apparently they are all for it!  I always love and admired all your fabulous DIY projects and I am even looking into strassing the heel on the SOMS.
> 
> Mr Louboutin loves new idea's and I was told that he loves when anyone makes any of his shoes "just a lil better"
> 
> Even an SA told me "Girlfriend, I'm making my own Pigalles Strass"
> 
> I was told to forward a message to you girls...
> 
> Bring those shoes to the signings! See what response you get from him. Do not ask him to sign them, he will if he wants to.
> 
> SO HELLO!!!! STRASS THEM SHOES OUT GIRLS!!!!!!!



Ahhhhhh! _I knew it!_ Msr. L never seemed uptight to me about these kinds of things. He's a true artist. Thanks for sharing, B!


----------



## mizsunshyne

BellaShoes said:


> *The Original SOM1 by Msr Christian Louboutin....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The SOM1 Strass as updated by Bella Shoes...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modeling pics can be found in my collection thread.....*



Bella I was wondering how many stones it took you to finish strassing your som1?  I want to do that to my shoes too!!  And what sizes if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## *Magdalena*

CrystalsXpress said:


> You might need to rethink your plan for the Fire Opals. Swarovski only makes the Fire Opals in sizes 12ss and larger, and honestly sometimes I wonder if they should even make the 12ss size. The reason for this is that Fire Opal is a blend of colors and the color swirls just do not show in the smaller stones, they come out a solid color. If you have your heart set on the Fire Opals then you might think about using Light Topaz and either Hyacinth or Light Siam as the smaller accent stones.
> 
> 
> Karin


 
that's what i did when i ordered mine last month...i got larger ones in fire opal and smaller ones in hyacinth. im glad to know that is your suggestion as well.


----------



## rilokiley

Baggaholic said:


> I love it!!! I was planing on this but with the mirrored top coating. I am loving them even more! Way to go!




Thanks!  I didn't know Volcano came with a mirrored top coating... sounds really cool.


----------



## Nieners

*Magdalena* said:


> that's what i did when i ordered mine last month...i got larger ones in fire opal and smaller ones in hyacinth. im glad to know that is your suggestion as well.



Yay! I was thinking hyacinth as well when I was looking at color charts. 
Do you have a picture of them all together or can you tell me if it does blend in smoothly? I'm a bit worried you can notice the difference but this is looking good so far. And did you start strassing yet?


----------



## rilokiley

I think that's what CL does for his Fire Opal strass, right?  Use smaller hyacinth crystals and then the larger FO ones?


----------



## *Magdalena*

^^^even better! LOL....

*Nieners*~let me take a pic of it together and ill post it in a little bit. i think it looks perfect together.  havent started the FOS project yet since I started my blue LC one...with meridian blue and sapphire crystals. i dont know why I am so terrified of the final outcome.


----------



## indypup

*E*, I think it is SO cool that even a SA is going to do her own strass Piggies!  Can't wait to see your SOM strassed out!


----------



## Nieners

Mag, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH meridian blue  do you have pics of those as well? 
Can't wait to see what you got


----------



## misselizabeth22

^
ita 

:d


----------



## indypup

*weB*, this is FANTASTIC!  Please keep us updated on how this holds up... I have a pair with scratched speccio and a toe just like yours and would LOVE to do this! 


weB3now said:


> VOILA!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1042518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042519
> 
> 
> The gold is a bit brighter than the original, but it works!!
> 
> Now, I don't know how this will hold up over time, but right now it looks good as new. So this may be an option for anyone who messes up their speccio heels! The leafing comes in bronze and silver also!
> 
> View attachment 1042520
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042521


----------



## guccigal07

What glue do you recommend with patent?

Also what do you guys feel about having a DIY reference thread?

Outlining good sides to go, where to get charts, supplies, tips so its consolidated for reference?

Thoughts?


----------



## Nieners

^^ There is one in the CL library


----------



## guccigal07

But isn't that for finished projects?


----------



## Nieners

oh yes, sorry I thought you meant that


----------



## guccigal07

no! just meant like a thread.....that has a list of places to buy the stones, buy the glue, etc etc....just a quick reference on how to get started and helpful hints?


----------



## yoglood

^^^ I think that's a great idea. It would avoid people from asking the same questions over and over again. It's hard for me to look through this thread for hints when it moves SO FAST! Not that I don't enjoy drooling over the hot strassing projects though


----------



## guccigal07

I AGREE...mods?


----------



## Baggaholic

JetSetGo! said:


> Ahhhhhh! _I knew it!_ Msr. L never seemed uptight to me about these kinds of things. He's a true artist. Thanks for sharing, B!



You're welcome J


----------



## Baggaholic

I don't know if LornaLou reported but I found an EXCELLENT site for Swar. Crystals!!! They have EVERY COLOR AND EVERY SIZE!!!! This is whom I have been buying my crystals from. 

They even have colors no one else has. And the best thing. They are so cheap!!!!! 

Dreamtime Creations

I have ordered and am getting ready to strass out the heel of my SOMS in Volcano (TopCoat) Not like the Volcano we have been seeing. This Volcano has a film on top that makes it like a mirror crystal and has more glitz than the Volcano CL uses. When I got them yesterday and compared it to my regular Volcano crystal it had 10x more rainbow color in it than the reg. I have to get a true picture for you girls when I get home.


----------



## laurayuki

^yay! i'm about to start my strass project too!!!


----------



## Nico3327

Someone else already started a thread like that and it got merged with this one.



yoglood said:


> ^^^ I think that's a great idea. It would avoid people from asking the same questions over and over again. It's hard for me to look through this thread for hints when it moves SO FAST! Not that I don't enjoy drooling over the hot strassing projects though


----------



## CrystalsXpress

Baggaholic said:


> They even have colors no one else has.
> 
> I have ordered and am getting ready to strass out the heel of my SOMS in Volcano (TopCoat) Not like the Volcano we have been seeing. This Volcano has a film on top that makes it like a mirror crystal and has more glitz than the Volcano CL uses. When I got them yesterday and compared it to my regular Volcano crystal it had 10x more rainbow color in it than the reg. I have to get a true picture for you girls when I get home.


 - Edited 

The reason they, and several other Vendors such as the Rhinestone Shop also recommended earlier in this thread, have colors no one else has is because these *topped up* coatings are not genuine Swarovski coatings. They are aftermarket coatings offered through a specific Swarovski Distributor.  You can see how the Rhinestone Shop nicely asterisked the non-Swarovski coatings on their color chart to indicate they are custom coatings, not everyone does that.
There is nothing wrong with the coatings, they are applied to genuine Swarovski stones so you are still getting a Swarovski product.  We used to sell beads with these custom coatings and the one thing I noticed was that some of the coatings, especially the Champagne, varied in shading from batch to batch much more than the Swarovski stones vary.  If you are using aftermarket coatings then I would strongly recommend you purchase all the stones you need at once so you'll get stones from the same batch.  


Karin


----------



## more_CHOOS

So I started my strass project last night.  I think I spent a total of 3 hours and only got half the heel done..sheesh!  Props to all you ladies who have completed your projects...

Anyway, here is my half completed heel










Sorry, these were taken from my camera phone so the quality of the pictures do not do them justice...they are just so sparkly!


----------



## daisy2418

*more_CHOOS*--they are beautiful!!!!!  I am loving them so far!!  I can't tell from the pic--what color stone did you use?


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks Daisy! I purchased amethyst and light amethyst, but decided to just go with just light amethyst...I'm going to exchange all the amethyst crystals to light amethyst.


----------



## Nieners

I think they're going to turn out to be lovely


----------



## sweetiemermaid

more_CHOOS said:


> So I started my strass project last night.  I think I spent a total of 3 hours and only got half the heel done..sheesh!  Props to all you ladies who have completed your projects...
> 
> Anyway, here is my half completed heel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, these were taken from my camera phone so the quality of the pictures do not do them justice...they are just so sparkly!



dear, May I know which tool you are using for place the crystal...I use Q tip dip in glue put in on wherever i want and then used tweezers put crystal on there...glue seems dry out pretty fast...

DO you have any better idea?


----------



## roussel

Been gone for just a day and this thread moves fast.  

more_choos your shoes are looking great!  are you only doing the heel?

baggs, that is reaaly great to hear about CL being open to the idea.  Where is the next signing?  btw, i ordered from dreamtime creations too and they are my favorite.  their colorchart is great too.  can't wait to see your volcano coated soms.

panda can't wait to see your project.  what shoes are you doing and what crystals?


----------



## more_CHOOS

sweetiemermaid said:


> dear, May I know which tool you are using for place the crystal...I use Q tip dip in glue put in on wherever i want and then used tweezers put crystal on there...glue seems dry out pretty fast...
> 
> DO you have any better idea?


 
I just use a toothpick and dip it in the glue to pick up the crystals.  It works especially well with the 7ss and 9ss crystals.  Hope that helps.

Thansk Neiners and Roussel!  I'm gonna try to finish the rest of the heel tonight...  I'm gonna do the heel first and see how that turns out and then most likely will do the rest of the shoe.


----------



## sweetiemermaid

more_CHOOS said:


> I just use a toothpick and dip it in the glue to pick up the crystals.  It works especially well with the 7ss and 9ss crystals.  Hope that helps.
> 
> Thansk Neiners and Roussel!  I'm gonna try to finish the rest of the heel tonight...  I'm gonna do the heel first and see how that turns out and then most likely will do the rest of the shoe.



so using toothpick dip in the glue pick up the back side of the crystal rite? and then how can you place on the shoe then? 

I need to try that, it sould like good idea, my project pretty messy so far, hahahaha


----------



## weB3now

mizsunshyne said:


> I was wondering if I could add leafing to a heel to cover up the cork since I don't like it.  I also want to strass it after that little project.  What do you ladies think?



I think it would work, but it won't be totally smooth.  But I do think it would work.  You could try it on a small piece of corkboard first and see how youvlike it before starting on your shoe, that way you can also test the wear.  Then you could try a few crystals on it too and see how that works!

I highly recommend 5 more layers of sealer after you are done with the leafing and before the crystals.

I'm going to spend some time in my VPs tomorrow, so I'll update on how they do!


----------



## MikaelaN

I posted these in my reveal thread, but I figured that I would post them in here as well!
I purchased these Ivory Satin VPs from Browns and began my DIY project in mid-January.  They're my future wedding shoes! 

Here are before photos...









After photos...

















Here's some info...
I used the hot fix tool and hot fix crystals and I'd say that it worked out very well.  The crystals are very secure on the shoe and I'm certain that none of the crystals will pop off unless there is a crystal I didn't heat long enough for the glue to melt.
I spend around 60 hours on this project and used give or take 6,500 crystals.  The reason why it took so many crystals and so long for me to complete this project was because I prefer my crystals closer together than how CL does it and I used 6ss as my smallest crystal size.

The color of the crystals is Crystal AB and the sizes I used and roughly the amount of crystals I used for each size are as follows...
6ss - 3000
10ss - 2500
16ss - 550
20ss - 288


----------



## MikaelaN

Some up close photos...


----------



## clothingguru

MAN -*MikaelaN!!!*! I cant stop starring at them! The crystal placings look JUST like my Fire Opal Strass ones honestly! THEY look amazing! Thanks for the tips of what you did and used!  They will make an amazing wedding shoe! 60 hours! WOWZA'S! WORTH IT!


----------



## Aniski

Wow!!  You ladies are crazy good!!  I tried to strass a strip on one of my non-CL dress shoes and got tired about 1/6 of the way through on one shoe .  So now it's sitting there staring at me.  But looking at all these beautiful shoes is inspiring me to work on them and finish my project.  Hmmm...


----------



## materialgurl

*mikaelan* they looking amazing!!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Absolutely stunning MikaelaN!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG!  You ladies are amazingly talented!


----------



## Evenstar

*mikaelan* - they look stunning! Dare I say they look better than the real deal 

Well done!!


----------



## Cari284

*MikaelaN*, absolutely stunning!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Mikaela*~they are PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
  gosh, they look absolutely stunning....amazing job!


----------



## lulabee

MikaelaN said:


> Some up close photos...


 Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## guccigal07

dang mikaelan amazing


----------



## shockboogie

*mikaelan*, what a GREAT job!!!!


----------



## ochie

*mikaelan*- really stunning!


----------



## lolitablue

*Mikaela*, those shoes are the reason why I would get married again!! OMG!!!! They are a perfect combination, VPs in satin with crystals!!! Beautiful and congrats on the wedding and the hard work!!!!


----------



## daisy2418

*more_CHOOS*--I love the amethyst...so pretty!!  I'm in DFW too.  Did you buy them locally or get them online?  I'm trying to find a place that has many different colors to look at .  There are a couple of places on Harry Hines, but I'm not sure the crystals will be actual Swarovski.

*mikaelan*--STUNNING!  They're truly beautiful.  I'm sure you'll make a beautiful bride!


----------



## rilokiley

*MikaelaN*- hi dear!!  I haven't seen you here in a while   You did a phenomenal job!!  wow!!  Even though, like you said, the crystal placement is closer together, it really looks like it's professionally done by CL.  They are absolutely stunning and will be PERFECT wedding shoes! 

So you found the hotfix tool easy to use?  I guess you didn't have any problems placing the crystals close together then, right?  I'm thinking that perhaps CL uses hotfix as well then 

But gosh, you really should be so proud of yourself.  They came out so well!  Congrats!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Hi Daisy, I got them from artbeads.com, but I found out u can get them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## madamelizaking

OMFG Mikaelen THEYRE PERFECT!! We need to meet up soo because I need to see these in person!! lol Beautiful beautiful job!


----------



## yoglood

Mikaelen-- OMG, those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## roussel

Mikaela! Those are absolutely perfect! You must be so proud. The stone sizes you used are perfect! Perfect wedding shoes. Love love love! Would like to know more how you used the hotfix tool, is it easy to use with the small crystals?


----------



## MikaelaN

Thank you so much *Clothingguru, Aniski, Materialgurl, CMP86, Purseinsanity, Evenstar, Cari284, Magdalena, Lulabee, Guccigal07, Shockboogie, Ochie, Daisy2418, & Yoglood*

*Lolitablue* &#8211; Thank you!  Job well done on your strass DIY as well!  If I didn&#8217;t know any better, I would&#8217;ve sworn that they were the real deal! 

*Rilo* &#8211; Thank you!  I wouldn&#8217;t say that the hot fix tool was easy to use at first because I definitely had to practice before doing it on $700+ shoes.  I went to payless and bought some cheap white bridal shoes for $10 and practiced on those for a couple of hours.  I&#8217;m glad I did too because those turned out so ugly and I would&#8217;ve been devastated had I went straight for my VPs without practicing and ruined them.  The hot fix tool gets some getting used to, but once you&#8217;ve used it for awhile, you learn techniques and tips along the way.  The tool was really cheap at Michael&#8217;s ($10 after using a Michael&#8217;s coupon for 50% off which can be found every week online) and it comes with different sized tips.  Placing the crystals close together wasn't really an issue after I practiced for awhile.  

*Liza* &#8211; Thanks!  We def should meet up soon! 

*Roussel* &#8211; Thank you! Congrats to you on a STUNNING strass job as well!  I mentioned some stuff about the hot fix tool in my comment to Rilo if you want to read that.  One of the down sides to using a hot fix tool is that you can burn yourself from the tool.  It gets extremely hot and I&#8217;m pretty clumsy so I burned myself like 10 times.  LOL.  The tips that the tool comes with are for stone sizes 6ss 10ss 16ss 20ss 34ss and a small hot spot and a large hot spot (hot spot tips can be used to heat the surface of any crystal).  At first, I had to wait until the tip cooled down before removing it to use a different sized tip for the other crystals.  After practicing for awhile, I realized that I could use the 6ss tip to heat sizes 6ss and 10ss without the trouble of switching back and forth and that I could use the 16ss tip to heat 16ss and 20ss stone sizes.  So long story short, 6ss stones are absolutely tiny and were a nightmare to apply when I first started.  With more practice, all of the crystals became much easier to apply.


----------



## laurayuki

Gorgeous!!! MikaelaN amazing! i have so much to learn with this strass project!


----------



## karwood

*mikaela,* when I first saw the pics of your DIY strass VP on your reveal thread, I really thought you had purchased a pair of strass VPs. You did an amazing job!!! They look absolutely perfect!


----------



## **shoelover**

I  this thread. Great job Mikaelan!...I like the crystal's closer together


----------



## ecmf

MikaelaN said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but I figured that I would post them in here as well!
> I purchased these Ivory Satin VPs from Browns and began my DIY project in mid-January. They're my future wedding shoes!
> 
> Here are before photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some info...
> I used the hot fix tool and hot fix crystals and I'd say that it worked out very well. The crystals are very secure on the shoe and I'm certain that none of the crystals will pop off unless there is a crystal I didn't heat long enough for the glue to melt.
> I spend around 60 hours on this project and used give or take 6,500 crystals. The reason why it took so many crystals and so long for me to complete this project was because I prefer my crystals closer together than how CL does it and I used 6ss as my smallest crystal size.
> 
> The color of the crystals is Crystal AB and the sizes I used and roughly the amount of crystals I used for each size are as follows...
> 6ss - 3000
> 10ss - 2500
> 16ss - 550
> 20ss - 288


 

OMG, you did an amazing job, major congrats


----------



## guccigal07

what is hot fix?


----------



## capv29

MikaelaN: I have no words to describe how amazed I'm by seeing your DYI project. Absolutely OUTSTANDING!  If it wasn't by the fact that you created your Cinderella shoes after Mr. Louboutin started with the whole strass trend, I would say that he stole the strass idea from you   My Kudos to You


----------



## roussel

From this video of them making the Youpli and strass Catwoman , it looks like CL is using the hotfix tool. But then they can do that because the material they use is fabric and porous (I am not sure about that catwoman heel if it is fabric though, but I know the Samira, LC, and pigalle have fabric).  It makes the hotfix stick better than to our DIY leather or patent shoes.  This maybe a good idea to use for satin or suede.  Good to know


----------



## luvprada

Wow those shoes are gorgeous!  You must have lots of patience to do such a beautiful job!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Wow! that DIY Strass VP is absolutely perfect!! It looks 100% professional!!! You did a truly amazing job and they will look absolutely stunning at your wedding!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am so impressed and in  with the result. It will be so special to wear those on your wedding day, and it is so sweet of you to share with us, especially all the details and information. Awesome!!


----------



## materialgurl

I am very impressed with all the results! You ladies have really inspired me to start my own DIY project!

I have some questions.. I really like the strassed out lady claudes that louboutin has, but I don't really like opened-toe shoes. Do you think strassing out a pair of nude/beige color decolletes will have the same effect? Or would it be too dark? When i zoom into the lady claude, i see a gold undertone.

Also, where do I get the glue? I believe you ladies are using E6000? TIA!


----------



## thithi

Holy cow Mikaela, those are gorgeous!!  they'll be stunning with your dress.... care to post a pic??  I'd love to see how the combination would work!


----------



## daisy2418

materialgurl said:


> I am very impressed with all the results! You ladies have really inspired me to start my own DIY project!
> 
> I have some questions.. I really like the strassed out lady claudes that louboutin has, but I don't really like opened-toe shoes. Do you think strassing out a pair of nude/beige color decolletes will have the same effect? Or would it be too dark? When i zoom into the lady claude, i see a gold undertone.
> 
> Also, where do I get the glue? I believe you ladies are using E6000? TIA!




I don't think it will be too dark.  What color crystal are you thinking about using?  

As far as the glue goes, I got my E6000 at either Michael's or Jo-Ann Fabrics.  If you don't have either of those around you, I'm sure any crafty type store would have it.  It seems to be a pretty popular brand.


----------



## materialgurl

^ thanks, i'll be sure to check my local michaels!

I'm thinkin of using the AB crystals?


----------



## daisy2418

I used to think that you had to use the same color family crystal that your shoes were, but if you look at Karwood's DIY, she totally changed that for me!!  I think that you can use a lighter crystal with a darker shoe and it will look awesome.  Especially if it's more on the nude side.

Plus, I *think* that someone on this thread has said that some of the strassed LC's are jonquil crystals, which are a little more golden that the AB.  You should check out that color too.


----------



## materialgurl

^ yes, i did a search and it turns out that the LC have jonquil crystals on them. but i have fallen in love with *mikaelan's* shoes!! I will now be on the hunt for a nude color decolletes then!!

How does the E6000 glue work? Do you need to heat it up or it's ready to use out of the tube?


----------



## CrystalsXpress

MikaelaN said:


> Some up close photos...


 
I really like the look of the smaller crystals and of course absolutely fabulous workmanship.   May your wedding day be as sparkling and perfect as your shoes...

Karin


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MikaelaN* Your shoes... I have to say again. They are amazing!




materialgurl said:


> ^ yes, i did a search and it turns out that the LC have jonquil crystals on them. but i have fallen in love with *mikaelan's* shoes!! I will now be on the hunt for a nude color decolletes then!!
> 
> *How does the E6000 glue work? Do you need to heat it up or it's ready to use out of the tube?*



You just use it as it is out of the tube. It is very stringy though and it dries fast. It's not an easy task.


----------



## MikaelaN

Thank you so much for the lovely compliments!  They really mean a lot to me! Thank you *Laurayuki, Karwood, **Shoelover**, Ecmf, Capv29, Luvprada, CobaltBlu, & CrystalsXpress!*

*Guccigal07* &#8211; Hot fix crystals already have a layer of heat activated glue on the back of them when they are purchased.  To activate the glue, you have to buy a hot fix tool that is used to pick up each crystal and heat it.  Once you heat the crystal for a couple seconds, you can stick that crystal on the shoe.

*Twiggystar* &#8211; Thank you! LOL. Not getting married anytime soon, but I just thought I&#8217;d get a head start. 

*Thithi* &#8211; Thank you so much!  I&#8217;d love to post a pic if I had one, but I&#8217;m not even engaged yet.  I thought that making my future wedding shoes would be a fun project.

*Jet* &#8211; Thank you so much again!!  Are you thinking about doing another DIY?


----------



## materialgurl

Ok here is another question... do you ladies think Crystal AB would look better with Nude Patent Decollete or Nude Patent Fifi??

I can't wait to get started!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^ I think the Decollete would be better. The heel on the Fifi is sooooo skinny! I don't think you could put any of the larger crystals on it.


MikaelaN, I do have another pair ready to strass, but I haven't decided on the colors yet.


----------



## weB3now

Just wanted to let everyone know how the leafing is holding up...

I wore the VPs for a few hours today and the leafing is doing great!  No problems at all.  It looks just the same as it did when I finished it.  So I think it just proved itself!

UGH.  Typing on iPhone.


----------



## Beaniebeans

*MikaelaN...*
*WOW!!!*
Just...WOW!!
Seriously - start a "Strassing by Mikaela" business. I'll be the first to line up!


----------



## mikakaren

MikaelaN said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but I figured that I would post them in here as well!
> I purchased these Ivory Satin VPs from Browns and began my DIY project in mid-January.  They're my future wedding shoes!
> 
> Here are before photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some info...
> I used the hot fix tool and hot fix crystals and I'd say that it worked out very well.  The crystals are very secure on the shoe and I'm certain that none of the crystals will pop off unless there is a crystal I didn't heat long enough for the glue to melt.
> I spend around 60 hours on this project and used give or take 6,500 crystals.  The reason why it took so many crystals and so long for me to complete this project was because I prefer my crystals closer together than how CL does it and I used 6ss as my smallest crystal size.
> 
> The color of the crystals is Crystal AB and the sizes I used and roughly the amount of crystals I used for each size are as follows...
> 6ss - 3000
> 10ss - 2500
> 16ss - 550
> 20ss - 288



if you dont mind me asking... where did you purchase the crystals and what type of glue did you use?
These look so amazing... I am so speechless


----------



## MikaelaN

*Jet* - Ohh I can't wait to see it!!! Which style did you choose for your 2nd?  I started on my 2nd project while I was waiting for more crystals to come in the mail, but I don't see those being finished any time soon.

*Beanie* - Thank you so much! I'm so flattered!! 

*Mikakaren* - I don't mind at all! Ask me any and all questions you have.  I purchased all of my hot fix crystals from hotfixqueen.com.  I didn't use any glue because swarovski hot fix crystals are made with a layer of heat activated glue on the back.  There is a hot fix tool you can buy at any Michaels store which is used to heat the crystal and apply them to whatever you'd like.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I have a pair of Nude Declics. I could dye them first if I decide to go with color. I am so undecided about what to do though!


----------



## peppamint

OMG!

Ladies, I was just reading a guide on how to use Swarovski flatbacks (not hotfix) and the seller had an FAQ section.

One of the questions was "Why do the crystals always flake off leather?"

Her answer was basically that you need to "prepare" the leather by SANDING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!  (Apparently leather is too 'smooth' and 'oily' and the glue can't grip properly.....)

For those of you who have strassed leather shoes, is this true?


----------



## guccigal07

FINALLY its time for me to strass!!!

I just bought gold Yokamia!!!!! I feel like I have an amazing blank canvas. 

I have the color chart on the way to me and I can't wait to pick colors.

Part of me wants to put blue all over it....or green or something. I don't know. 

I am nervous because you guys all do such a great job...I def will need some support!!

but I can't wait!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ladies, I'm really sad... I can't find anyplace that has all of the jonquil AB rhinestones I need for my rose gold VPs... in fact, I can't find any 7s at all (not ebay, not artbeads, no other sites I've been to...)!   What should I do?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*MikaelaN*, you are AMAZING... there are no words...  

*rilo*, I love them so far ... they are going to be killer!! 

*Lorna*, I'm a huge pink lover and your yoyos are dreamy!


----------



## fieryfashionist

guccigal - Ohhh, amazing pair to strass!!  Depends on what color you want.  I'd probably pick something like light Colorado topaz AB, which is STUNNING!  I'm looking at all the crystals in front of me now haha (I actually bought one of each from a website and have them all labeled in lil bags), and that stands out.  It has hints of blue, gold, pink, and so much more.  Otherwise, for blues, I love light sapphire AB!!  For greens, peridot AB would be perfect!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Do you think if I use 9s as my smallest stone it would matter?  What type of proportion do you suggest then?  2000 (or so) 9s, then a similar amount of 12s?  It seems so easy to find crystal AB and other colors, but not jonquil AB.


----------



## materialgurl

^ dreamtime creations has some 5ss if u are interested


----------



## CrystalsXpress

fieryfashionist said:


> Do you think if I use 9s as my smallest stone it would matter? What type of proportion do you suggest then? 2000 (or so) 9s, then a similar amount of 12s? It seems so easy to find crystal AB and other colors, but not jonquil AB.


 

I did a quick google search Swarovski "7ss jonquil ab" and two websites show the the 7ss no hotfix jonquil abs in stock - Rhinestoneshop and Myrhinestonefx. 

Given that Rhinestoneshop also sells the aftermarket coatings it might be smart to confirm that their 7ss jonquils have the genuine Swarovski AB coating or you might end up with the stones being a shade or two off.  The aftermarket AB coating is a little thicker than the Swarovski AB coating and in my opinion has a little more blue in the flash - it is more similar to the vintage Swarovski AB coating than the modern production. 

I don't know anything about Myrhinestonefx but you should be okay if you insist on a sealed factory pack.  Aftermarket coated stones are not available in sealed packages and the fake stones I've seen have not been available as a sealed factory pack, just as loose stones.

You could also ask your regular Vendor to check Swarovski's inventory for you and special order them if they are available.  If an item is in stock in RI then it usually takes 3-5 days for a vendor to receive it while items that need to be imported from Austria take 2-3 weeks to arrive.

Hope this helps and good luck with your search.
Karin


----------



## ecmf

MikaelaN said:


> Thank you so much for the lovely compliments! They really mean a lot to me! Thank you *Laurayuki, Karwood, **Shoelover**, Ecmf, Capv29, Luvprada, CobaltBlu, & CrystalsXpress!*
> 
> *Guccigal07* &#8211; Hot fix crystals already have a layer of heat activated glue on the back of them when they are purchased. To activate the glue, you have to buy a hot fix tool that is used to pick up each crystal and heat it. Once you heat the crystal for a couple seconds, you can stick that crystal on the shoe.
> 
> *Twiggystar* &#8211; Thank you! LOL. Not getting married anytime soon, but I just thought I&#8217;d get a head start.
> 
> *Thithi* &#8211; Thank you so much! I&#8217;d love to post a pic if I had one, but I&#8217;m not even engaged yet. I thought that making my future wedding shoes would be a fun project.
> 
> *Jet* &#8211; Thank you so much again!! Are you thinking about doing another DIY?


 
your welcome, your shoes look great. Im new to CL's but cant get enough of this thread


----------



## Tenley10

*MikaelaN* where did you find the Hotfix tool at Michaels?  I've searched everywhere at my store... i guess I should just ask an employee next time...


----------



## ellelouboutin

Has anyone heard of actually sending your louboutins in to a person who specializes in crystalizing clothing, shoes, accessories, etc? My friend just had her Bianca's crystalized on the heel.


----------



## sumnboutme

ellelouboutin said:


> Has anyone heard of actually sending your louboutins in to a person who specializes in crystalizing clothing, shoes, accessories, etc? My friend just had her Bianca's crystalized on the heel.



*panda *had her clic clacs done too...


----------



## Speedah

OMG! *Mikaela*, your VPs are BREATHTAKING!!! Wow wow wow...I can't even imagine how amazing they look IRL. 

Can't wait to see the ones in progress!


----------



## mikakaren

MikaelaN said:


> *Jet* - Ohh I can't wait to see it!!! Which style did you choose for your 2nd?  I started on my 2nd project while I was waiting for more crystals to come in the mail, but I don't see those being finished any time soon.
> 
> *Beanie* - Thank you so much! I'm so flattered!!
> 
> *Mikakaren* - I don't mind at all! Ask me any and all questions you have.  I purchased all of my hot fix crystals from hotfixqueen.com.  I didn't use any glue because swarovski hot fix crystals are made with a layer of heat activated glue on the back.  There is a hot fix tool you can buy at any Michaels store which is used to heat the crystal and apply them to whatever you'd like.



thank you!! one day when i have the time and patience I will give it a shot


----------



## olialm1

I'm having picture withdrawal here. Looking forward to seeing more photos! Everything looks great so far.


----------



## lolitablue

Yes, we need more project pictures shown here!! I am hoping to have mine finished soon so I will post!!


----------



## peppamint

Have any of you ladies found that the E6000 glue doesn't stick well to "normal" leather (I think it's called nappa? any leather that's not suede or patent)?

Hotfixqueen's site says that you have to sand down leather in order for the glue to "grip"


----------



## daisy2418

*peppa*--I used the E6000 glue on nappa leather and didn't have a problem at all.  It's now been several weeks and haven't noticed any falling off either.


----------



## peppamint

*daisy*: Phew! That's good to know!  I was afraid I'd have to sand down my shoes.....yikes!


----------



## creighbaby

MikaelaN said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but I figured that I would post them in here as well!
> I purchased these Ivory Satin VPs from Browns and began my DIY project in mid-January.  They're my future wedding shoes!
> 
> Here are before photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some info...
> I used the hot fix tool and hot fix crystals and I'd say that it worked out very well.  The crystals are very secure on the shoe and I'm certain that none of the crystals will pop off unless there is a crystal I didn't heat long enough for the glue to melt.
> I spend around 60 hours on this project and used give or take 6,500 crystals.  The reason why it took so many crystals and so long for me to complete this project was because I prefer my crystals closer together than how CL does it and I used 6ss as my smallest crystal size.
> 
> The color of the crystals is Crystal AB and the sizes I used and roughly the amount of crystals I used for each size are as follows...
> 6ss - 3000
> 10ss - 2500
> 16ss - 550
> 20ss - 288



I am the most impatient so-and-so, but these results are getting me closer and closer to strassing out a pair of shoes. They are brilliant and beautiful!!!


----------



## guccigal07

okay so I got my color card in and I have so many favs.

I have these gold on the way....part of me wants to do something crazy....but not too crazy.

Since I have aqua and purple posedions.....I don't want to purple or blue.

I am thinking all green maybe? Maybe peridot? I know sun is bright but it would be fun pop or orange above the gold shoe? Also love the idea of rose. 

I have the fire opal lady claude so I want to stay away from red as well.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Tough decision, *guccigal*! Green would be very cool...i don't think I've seen any green strass yet! rose would be really pretty, too. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## guccigal07

I am really leaning towards peridot! not ab just normal peridot.

I love the rose idea too

sun would be fab but maybe too flashy


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*guccigal* - what I would do is purchase a few stones of each color you're considering and place it on the shoe (don't glue it) to see if you like the effect.


----------



## guccigal07

good idea. Why not!


----------



## vuittonamour

MikaelaN said:


> I posted these in my reveal thread, but I figured that I would post them in here as well!
> I purchased these Ivory Satin VPs from Browns and began my DIY project in mid-January.  They're my future wedding shoes!
> 
> Here are before photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some info...
> I used the hot fix tool and hot fix crystals and I'd say that it worked out very well.  The crystals are very secure on the shoe and I'm certain that none of the crystals will pop off unless there is a crystal I didn't heat long enough for the glue to melt.
> I spend around 60 hours on this project and used give or take 6,500 crystals.  The reason why it took so many crystals and so long for me to complete this project was because I prefer my crystals closer together than how CL does it and I used 6ss as my smallest crystal size.
> 
> The color of the crystals is Crystal AB and the sizes I used and roughly the amount of crystals I used for each size are as follows...
> 6ss - 3000
> 10ss - 2500
> 16ss - 550
> 20ss - 288



oh. my. god. 

gorgeous!!!!! you are totally an inspiration for me...i am going to strass my wedding shoes as well, and to see some already done like this is amazing! you did a gorgeous job, and i guess now i know how i am going to do mine, with hotfix crystals and the tool. definitely comes out so clean! i want to strass out a pair of white ones as well but i am not sure what color crystals...clear or air blue opal... ahhh, just dunno yet. but you did an amazing job!!!!


----------



## telesbrize

guccigal07 said:


> okay so I got my color card in and I have so many favs.
> 
> I have these gold on the way....part of me wants to do something crazy....but not too crazy.
> 
> Since I have aqua and purple posedions.....I don't want to purple or blue.
> 
> I am thinking all green maybe? Maybe peridot? I know sun is bright but it would be fun pop or orange above the gold shoe? Also love the idea of rose.
> 
> I have the fire opal lady claude so I want to stay away from red as well.



I've been pondering Peridot AB myself for a yellow pair I won on the 'bay (after dying Gold).  I think it could look really cool.  I've decided to stick closer to the bare yellow on mine because I actually like the color and am usually fan of bold colored shoes.  Have you considered the AB version or is it too close to your other colors?


----------



## indypup

indypup said:


> I have a DIY to share, though they're not quite done yet!
> 
> I scored these ballerinas for an absolute STEAL on the *bay a few weeks ago with the intent to DIY. They were super dirty and the turquoise edging was dingy. They also have tan soles, so when my project is complete, they'll be sent to the LeatherSpa for some new RED soles.
> 
> Before I did anything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, first I mink oiled them and applied a little brown shoe polish (the left shoe has one more coat, which is why they are slightly darker).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I chose to tackle the dirty edging with black dye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to find a decent leather dye to enhance the brown. And then... I've been toying with the idea of strass-ing them. Who knows! I am MORE than pleased with the black edging already. It looks better than I could have hoped!


 
I'm bumping this massive post because I finally finished these shoes!  I decided to spray them with Mink Meltonian (spelling) shoe dye.  I think they look gorgeous.


----------



## MikaelaN

Thank you,  *Creighbaby*!!

*Jet* - The possibilities are endless with nude declics! You could pretty much dye it any color and strass them accordingly.  I can't wait to see what you decide to do.

*Fiery* - Thank you!!! I hope you're able to find the Jonquil AB crystal sizes you're looking for!

*Tenley* - I had a hard time finding the tool at Michael's as well.  The best thing to do is ask an employee, but they may not know what tool you're talking about.  If they don't, just ask another employee.

*Speedah* - Thank you!!  I'm getting lazy with my pair in progress, but hopefully I can post progress shots soon.

*Guccigal* - Peridot or rose sounds dreamy for your DIY!!

*Vuittonamour* - Thank you so much!! Hot fixing was very clean and easy once you get the hang of it.  Good luck on your DIY wedding shoes...let us know what you decide!! 

Great job *Indypup*!!! They look brand new!


----------



## daisy2418

*Indy*--they look awesome!!!  and brand spanking new!!!!!  great job!!!!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Daisy* and *Mikaela*!   I am so pleased with the result!  Two coats of the spray is perfect.


----------



## vuittonamour

mikaelaN, which hotfix tool did you use by chance? i imagine some are better than others. did it take you a while to get the hang of it or was it pretty easy from the start? and also, which part of the shoe did you start on first?


----------



## vuittonamour

guccigal07 said:


> okay so I got my color card in and I have so many favs.
> 
> I have these gold on the way....part of me wants to do something crazy....but not too crazy.
> 
> Since I have aqua and purple posedions.....I don't want to purple or blue.
> 
> I am thinking all green maybe? Maybe peridot? I know sun is bright but it would be fun pop or orange above the gold shoe? Also love the idea of rose.
> 
> I have the fire opal lady claude so I want to stay away from red as well.



i agree! green would be awesome on the gold!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Indypup* they look amazing! You did an awesome job! Just in time for flats season!


----------



## LornaLou

Indy they look great!


----------



## LornaLou

Here is a project I worked on this morning for about an hour. I bought some Legionana black patent flats for a super good deal on ebay and I love them but they had some scratches on the patent so I decided to glitter them! I bought extra fine glitter in black and spread the glue on the shoe and they turned out really good! I love them  Here are some before and after photos.


----------



## LornaLou




----------



## lolitablue

OK!! You are officially the glitter queen!!! What an amazing job!! See, you are giving lots of hope to the glitter fans!!! So pretty, love the flats, too!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lorna~ Those look amazing!!! Seriously!!!


----------



## daisy2418

*Lorna*--those look great!!!  I love them!


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you  I have them in the sun drying and then I just need to blow off the excess glitter. It's so quick and easy to do, you should definitely do it if you want to glitter your shoes  Now I need to get back to strassing lol!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Those look awesome Lorna!


----------



## nillacobain

*Lorna*, just wow!! They turned out amazing!


----------



## rilokiley

*indypup*- They look great!  Like new.


*LornaLou*- wow!  If I didn't know any better, I would've thought they came like that.  Your glittering was perfect- they look immaculate, not sloppy at all.  Congrats!


----------



## honeyspice

*Lornalou*, you did a FANTASTIC job! So pretty  

*mikaelaN*, omg they are amazing!!! I thought they are the real strass by Msr Louboutin when I first saw the pictures! 

*guccigal*, peridot would be so gorgeous against the gold color!


----------



## karwood

*indy,* they look brand new! Great work!
*lorna,* I love what you did with your flats!!!! They are sooooo fab!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Lorna* - great job.  They're so cute and perfect!


----------



## ochie

lorna- perfect! good job! they really looks good..


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you so much  I saw you can get them with glitter on but they are really old so those would be impossible to find. It's definitely not as messy as I thought it would be, the only part to be careful with is spreading the glue, make sure you only get it on the parts you want it lol, it's tricky


----------



## NYCBelle

amazing job Lorna


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Fabulous, Lorna! They look awesome!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lorna those came out really good!! Congrats! There are so many possibilities to DIY and it is amazing to see.

Me on the other hand have been searching for bows to go with my shoes. You would think it was as simple as going to the store to buy bows, but noooo... I have gone to 5 stores already and am getting pretty darn frustrated!


----------



## sara999

jimmy..leda posted something awhile back about shoe clips or bows, but i don't remember any info, you might find something there! (ask her ofc)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks Sara - I remember that thread but I was more so looking for material that I can use to make the bows. Maybe I am supposed to be looking at something different?  I even looked at some ribbon. I guess I will stop being lazy and just drive downtown to High Fashion. Ugh! I hate going downtown now!


----------



## indypup

*LORNA!*  Those look so freaking amazing!  LOVE!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Jet*, *Lorna*, *Rilo*, and *Kar*!


----------



## icecreamom

wOW *Lorna* They look amazing!!!


----------



## yellow08

_Amazing Lorna!!_


----------



## crazzee_shopper

fabulous Lorna!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lorna*, what a great DIY! They're stunning hun!


----------



## **shoelover**

Lorna awesome job!


----------



## **shoelover**

CrystalsXpress a couple of questions for you

 what do you think of this chart 

https://www.rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=934

i've read from previous posts that the coating's on flat backs are not the genuine ab's as they have been coated over. i'm confused..

or is it just best to buy the s'ski chart?  

thank you.


----------



## TwiggyStar

*lorna* all of your DIY jobs turn out amazing! You did an incredible job, keep up the good work


----------



## mimi14

LornaLou said:


> Here is a project I worked on this morning for about an hour. I bought some Legionana black patent flats for a super good deal on ebay and I love them but they had some scratches on the patent so I decided to glitter them! I bought extra fine glitter in black and spread the glue on the shoe and they turned out really good! I love them  Here are some before and after photos.



They're so cute! I now want a pair...damn you Lorna!!!


----------



## pwecious_323

Lorna: Cute cute cute flats!! omg, i want one too now! Where did u find urs? Also, what kind of blue did u use for this? Did you use regular fine glitters for them (like the ones from craft store, like Michaels?) thx  looking so cute!!
Btw, are you done with your rose yoyos yet?


----------



## LavenderIce

Good job *indypup* and *Lorna*!


----------



## LornaLou

I used Gem Tac glue because it dries clear and I used extra fine black glitter which I bought from a craft store on ebay, it's super cheap  I found the flats on ebay too, they were a great deal  

My Rose Yo Yo's are still in progress, they are not going to be finished for ages lol! It's taking a long time because I am not leaving any gaps between the crystals and I have bigger feet than most of the girls doing DIY lol! They are my wedding shoes so I have plenty of time to finish them  I just love how much strass sparkles though, it's so pretty


----------



## ecmf

LornaLou said:


> Here is a project I worked on this morning for about an hour. I bought some Legionana black patent flats for a super good deal on ebay and I love them but they had some scratches on the patent so I decided to glitter them! I bought extra fine glitter in black and spread the glue on the shoe and they turned out really good! I love them  Here are some before and after photos.


 


LornaLou said:


>


 

you did a great job, they look fab


----------



## telesbrize

*MikaelaN* - You have my dream shoes!  I'm hoping Browns gets more of the wedding Simples in because I love the beautiful sole with the crystals... beautiful!  I think you have your priorities straight... shoes before ring/fiance!  I say don't be afraid to break them in before the big day!

*Lorna* - What a great and creative project!  The glitter looks fabulous and I'm so excited to see how great yours turned out.  I've been waiting to see a glitter DIY... and yours turned out fabulous!

It's nice to see some more photos!


----------



## thithi

*Lorna,* what a brilliant idea!!  I've seen some patent shoes sell on ebay but never knew what how to fix them.... you're a genius!


----------



## sumnboutme

great job *Lorna*!!!


----------



## olialm1

For some reason I can't see Lorna's pictures 

But I can see Rebecca's! Nice job on the flats. They look a million times better now.


----------



## Speedah

OMG, Lorna! Those glitters look incredible! You would never know you did them yourself. How cute! Great job!


----------



## clothingguru

wow *LORNA*: i had no idea you did those yourself!!! When you posted them in the other thread i thought they were Cl's work! Great job!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you so much!   I'll look into that!  In the meantime, I may work on something else. 




CrystalsXpress said:


> I did a quick google search Swarovski "7ss jonquil ab" and two websites show the the 7ss no hotfix jonquil abs in stock - Rhinestoneshop and Myrhinestonefx.
> 
> Given that Rhinestoneshop also sells the aftermarket coatings it might be smart to confirm that their 7ss jonquils have the genuine Swarovski AB coating or you might end up with the stones being a shade or two off.  The aftermarket AB coating is a little thicker than the Swarovski AB coating and in my opinion has a little more blue in the flash - it is more similar to the vintage Swarovski AB coating than the modern production.
> 
> I don't know anything about Myrhinestonefx but you should be okay if you insist on a sealed factory pack.  Aftermarket coated stones are not available in sealed packages and the fake stones I've seen have not been available as a sealed factory pack, just as loose stones.
> 
> You could also ask your regular Vendor to check Swarovski's inventory for you and special order them if they are available.  If an item is in stock in RI then it usually takes 3-5 days for a vendor to receive it while items that need to be imported from Austria take 2-3 weeks to arrive.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck with your search.
> Karin


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lorna, they turned out beautifully... I LOVE the glitter job!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lorna*, they look fantastic!!! Great job!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

LornaLou said:


>



*lorna* what an amazing job! I really think those shoes are much better glittered up!


----------



## MikaelaN

*Vuittonamour* &#8211; All of the hot fix tools are pretty much the same IMO.  I went out looking for a specific brand after reading good reviews but I couldn&#8217;t find it so I bought one by Jolee&#8217;s and it worked out great for me.  It did take a good while to get used to the tool, but I practiced for a couple of hours on a cheap pair of shoes before I took to my CLs.  I started on the peep toe part first.

*Lorna* &#8211; Your glitter flats are amazing!!! You did a REALLY great job glittering them!!

*Jimmy* &#8211; Good luck finding bows!!

*Honeyspice* &#8211; Thank you!!

*Telesbrize* &#8211; Thank you!!! Browns has such a great bridal selection, but I wish they would restock since a lot of the bridal styles are sold out in most sizes.  LOL.  I definitely think I have my priorities straight!


----------



## CrystalsXpress

**shoelover** said:


> CrystalsXpress a couple of questions for you
> 
> what do you think of this chart
> 
> https://www.rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=30&products_id=934
> 
> i've read from previous posts that the coating's on flat backs are not the genuine ab's as they have been coated over. i'm confused..
> 
> or is it just best to buy the s'ski chart?
> 
> thank you.



In my mind there are 3 choices for Swarovski Color Charts:

 1.  MJTrim Chart for $10 which I think is best if you want to only use the  2028 style and genuine Swarovski stones that are in current production.   We  refer to this as the "black" chart - often you'll see other vendors selling this  same chart which might make you think it is a Swarovski product but all the  vendors have done is put their own label over the MJTrim logo in the upper left  corner. 


 2. The official Swarovski color chart which is expensive but very nice.   This chart shows not only the current production 2028 style colors but also the  fancy stone shapes.  The 2028 stones are presented on a clear plastic overlay so you  can lay the plastic over your material for color comparison.  Swarovski offers a  new chart every fall which means the Fall 2009 chart will not have the two new spring colors,  Fern Green and Provence Lavender.

 3. The Rhinestoneshop color chart shows the current production 2028 colors  along with limited and special production colors, and the aftermarket  coatings.  The aftermarket coatings are indicated by an asterisk so you  shouldn't have a problem figuring out what coatings are genuine Swarovski  coatings.   This chart is great if you work with stones on a variety of projects  but can be a little frustrating if you just work with shoes and use sizes 7ss  through 20ss because the limited and special production colors don't appear to  be identified, and most of those are available in select sizes for a limited  time.  For example, you might get your heart set on Lilac only to find out later  that is is an out of production color, meaning it can't be restocked, and is  available only in 16ss and 20ss.   Great if you want to stone flip flops which  use size 16ss, not so great if you want to strass your CLs and you need sizes  7ss through 20ss.

 Karin


----------



## laurayuki

oh girls.. i'm close to giving up!!! the glue doesn't stick to patent as well!!!


----------



## CrystalsXpress

laurayuki said:


> oh girls.. i'm close to giving up!!! the glue doesn't stick to patent as well!!!



Oh no, don't give up!  What glue are you using?  

Karin


----------



## laurayuki

E6000 ... sigh i keep trying to wipe off excess glue right before they solidify.... and sometimes the stones come off as i'm putting new on..


----------



## lolitablue

laurayuki said:


> E6000 ... sigh i keep trying to wipe off excess glue right before they solidify.... and sometimes the stones come off as i'm putting new on..


 
Sorry that this is happening to you!!  I am using the same glue on canvas so I am not much help!!! Hope you get it fixed!!


----------



## Noegirl05

May I ask how many stones and sizes you used if you only did the heel!

Thanks!


----------



## vuittonamour

hi ladies, i just bought the m&j trimmings color card (on its way to me) but someone posted this chart in another thread: http://www.beadstuff.com/images/swarovski/StoneGuide-2006-2.jpg and i noticed a color i haven't seen anywhere else, called "moonlight crystal." i did some research to find out more about this stone since it looks like one i might be interested in but i am wondering if anyone has actually seen it in person. the photo i found (http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/42000103/Images/18/SFB-22005.jpg) looks like it might have a blue hue to it, but crystal at the same time. but you know how computer screens are with crystals, you can't tell till you see it in person. the chart on its way to me doesn't include this color. has anyone seen it, by chance? TIA!


----------



## sumnboutme

Noegirl05 said:


> May I ask how many stones and sizes you used if you only did the heel!
> 
> Thanks!



i used about 2000, but my smallest one was 9ss


----------



## JetSetGo!

laurayuki said:


> E6000 ... sigh i keep trying to wipe off excess glue right before they solidify.... and sometimes the stones come off as i'm putting new on..




Oh no! Perhaps you just need to score the shoes a bit. I know that sounds sad to do, but creating some abrasions will help the glue bond. Maybe try just a small spot first to test.


----------



## Ayala

I ordered the sample color chart and the glue...all I'm missing is the shoes.


----------



## laurayuki

JetSetGo! said:


> Oh no! Perhaps you just need to score the shoes a bit. I know that sounds sad to do, but creating some abrasions will help the glue bond. Maybe try just a small spot first to test.


I thought about it.. i think i'm going to try to strass a portion and make it stick and see if it bonds well.. 

also because yoyos have such thin small heels it's difficult to put the stones on the tip.. maybe that's a part of it as well.. will let you guys know! Thanks for the support!


----------



## Vodkaine

Yes ! Dont give up Laura ! 

Wow.. sumnboutme  ! 2000 just for the heel ? O_O


----------



## laurayuki

sigh sadly but true with the scrape of a nail all the stones came off..  i'm gonna have to sand the patent...


----------



## sumnboutme

Vodkaine said:


> Yes ! Dont give up Laura !
> 
> *Wow.. sumnboutme  ! 2000 just for the heel ? O_O*



for both heels it was pretty close to 2000...if you go with smaller stones (7ss), you might need more...


----------



## Ayala

Would the hotfix stones work better for patent?


----------



## laurayuki

^ I don't know but i thought most people recommended E6000.. i might pm some girls who strassed their patent shoes from here... sigh i dunno what to do at this point


----------



## JetSetGo!

Do you have a Dremel? You could just sand dots and apply the stones on those spots. 
So sorry this is happening! I really thought it would stick to patent as I've had not troubles with my Specchios.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ayala said:


> Would the hotfix stones work better for patent?



I wonder...


----------



## laurayuki

JetSetGo! said:


> Do you have a Dremel? You could just sand dots and apply the stones on those spots.
> So sorry this is happening! I really thought it would stick to patent as I've had not troubles with my Specchios.


 
Yeah I'm going to try to get some sanding material. i really think sanding them will make it better.. i used E6000 on my calculator (the metal part) and it sticked so well.... can't even pull them off...


----------



## rilokiley

^ Maybe you're putting too much or too little glue?   Maybe try Barge cement instead?  IIRC, *ceseeber* used that for patent and said it worked well.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*laura* - please keep us updated on your project. *crossing fingers* that something works.


----------



## CrystalsXpress

Ayala said:


> Would the hotfix stones work better for patent?



No, definitely not.  Hot Fix stones work only with porous materials.  A good test to see if Hot Fix stones are suitable for your project or not is to place a few droplets of water on the material.  If the material absorbs the drops then it should be fine for Hot Fix stones.  If the drops run off the material then you should use not use Hot Fix stones but the regular stones and glue.

@Laura - Any chance the shoes had been waterproofed - sometimes a waterproofing sealant can cause problems with glue.  You could always try Barges Cobbler Cement Glue though I don't know if the stones would be so easily removable if you later change your mind about colors or placement.


----------



## CrystalsXpress

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i just bought the m&j trimmings color card (on its way to me) but someone posted this chart in another thread: http://www.beadstuff.com/images/swarovski/StoneGuide-2006-2.jpg and i noticed a color i haven't seen anywhere else, called "moonlight crystal." i did some research to find out more about this stone since it looks like one i might be interested in but i am wondering if anyone has actually seen it in person. the photo i found (http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/42000103/Images/18/SFB-22005.jpg) looks like it might have a blue hue to it, but crystal at the same time. but you know how computer screens are with crystals, you can't tell till you see it in person. the chart on its way to me doesn't include this color. has anyone seen it, by chance? TIA!



Three things:

1. When you order a color chart and the description says it is for "Stones" you'll want to cross reference it with a "Flat Back" color chart because a chart for "Stones" will also likely include colors available in Point Back, Sew-On, and Fancy stones.

2. Swarovski announced their discontinued colors today.  Mint Alabaster will be discontinued in the Flat Back line as of June 1.  I don't think of Mint Alabaster as an especially popular color for CLs but, if you were thinking about using it, then you might want to inventory it now while it is still available.

3. Moonlight is my favorite coating.  When I first saw the coating as a pre-order sample I thought oh no, they forgot to put a coating on it or sent me a clear crystal stone instead.  But in better lighting I could see it had a discreet twinkle, like how moonlight might softly shine on an object. I tend to think of the AB coating as a WOW and suitable for bridal designs while the Moonlight coating is discreet and more suitable for mother-of-the-bride couture.  It doesn't flash as much blue as is shown in the link above.  It could be an interesting choice for silver or purple shoes or anywhere an AB pink/yellow/blue flash would clash.

Karin


----------



## Noegirl05

Karin! Can you tell me a crystal that would be great on a gold shoe like glossy gold/mirror... I was thinking citrine AB but I'm not sure


----------



## mishybelle

Hi All,

I am so inspired by many of you that I'm thinking of trying an idea out. I just got some nude patent Very Prives and want to "spice" them up a bit, even though they are perfect as is! 

I saw these grey flats on the Forever 21 site: http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog_name=FOREVER21&category_name=footwr&product_id=2063698533&variant_id=027&showBack=OK# I love the bow/bling detail and was thinking of buying them so I could pull them off and make some sort of clip or tie (a la lolitablue's lace VP's). What do you think?


----------



## laurayuki

I think i will try to sand the down first then also buy the different glue if that doesnt work.. will keep you guys posted... i'll make it work even if i have to super glue it!


----------



## yellow08

I've been inspired, I really want to dye these at home:






What should I use to dye the fabric from blue to black?


----------



## CrystalsXpress

laurayuki said:


> I think i will try to sand the down first then also buy the different glue if that doesnt work.. will keep you guys posted... i'll make it work even if i have to super glue it!



This is just an expression, right?  
Super Glue and Glue Guns contain a chemical that will breakdown and ruin the stones' foil coating.  

Karin


----------



## laurayuki

^ oh yes Karin!  no superglue but i'm just so anxious to have it start working!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

CrystalsXpress said:


> @Laura - Any chance the shoes had been waterproofed - sometimes a waterproofing sealant can cause problems with glue.  You could always try Barges Cobbler Cement Glue though I don't know if the stones would be so easily removable if you later change your mind about colors or placement.



OMG. I was planning on spraying the Apple Stain Repellent on my satin shoes prior to strassing the heel. After reading this, I don't know if I should or not.

My concern is that I don't want to ruin the satin with normal wear. Should I just spray the places that I don't plan on strassing? Or spray the entire shoe after strassing?


----------



## najda

laurayuki said:


> Yeah I'm going to try to get some sanding material. i really think sanding them will make it better.. i used E6000 on my calculator (the metal part) and it sticked so well.... can't even pull them off...




I am currently in the beginning stages of strassing my white patent Decollete Zeppa. I haven't had any crystals fall off yet. I let them sit for about 24 hours between crystal application sessions. I found that if I leave a "stringer" hanging and wait until it's dry to pick it off it will pull of the crystal. Kind of like those 3M wall hangers with the sticky tab you pull to release. I dip the crystals in E-6000 with slanted tweezers and stick them on. The glue should be at lease covering the entire back of the crystal. I even overdo it and let the glue squish out over the edges and just run the tip of the tweezers around the edge to remove excess glue. I just got home from work and tried with all my might to scratch one off with my fingernails and couldn't! Make sure that you clean the leather before you start. I wiped mine down with a wet wipe to remove any greasy residue from fingers touching them. Here are a few quick pics of the very limited progress so far. Enjoy!


----------



## TwiggyStar

^^ Love 'em! I can tell already that they are going to turn out fabulously!! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## lolitablue

yellow08 said:


> I've been inspired, I really want to dye these at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I use to dye the fabric from blue to black?


 
Not recommended!! Mine (canvas) CLs were dyed by a pro and the dye went through the material and stained the whole inner leather of the shoe.  If you pay someone to do this, make sure you ask about that issue.  Good Luck!!! Canvas is great for strassing, too!!


----------



## telesbrize

*najda* - Looking great!  I love seeing the progress photos.  Would you mind sharing what glue you are using on the patent?  Sorry if I missed it...

Sounds like Hotfix has worked great on the satin shoes, I'm wondering which type to order for napa or patent.  *panda*'s project has me worried!


----------



## lvpiggy

ok ladies . . . piggy has just had an idea!  (^(oo)^)* however, it may not be a good one, so i thought i'd drop by and get your thoughts . . .

as many of you know, piggy is STILL (3 years later now?) racked by regrets over "the pair that got away," aka my UHGs, aka the graffiti pigalles . . . but today, i had a sudden thought!






+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




????

what do you think? possible, or destined to end in piggy/pigalle/paint catastrophe? (^(oo)^)


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*piggy* - I believe melia did a DIY graffiti job with a pair of shoes. Look at the VERY early pages of this thread.


----------



## lvpiggy

crazzee_shopper said:


> *piggy* - I believe melia did a DIY graffiti job with a pair of shoes. Look at the VERY early pages of this thread.



found them! she hit CTRL-Z on them tho - so maybe graffiti DIY is not the way to go after all . . .


----------



## najda

telesbrize said:


> *najda* - Looking great!  I love seeing the progress photos.  Would you mind sharing what glue you are using on the patent?  Sorry if I missed it...
> 
> Sounds like Hotfix has worked great on the satin shoes, I'm wondering which type to order for napa or patent.  *panda*'s project has me worried!



Thanks. I'm definitely in the beginning stages and still waiting on some crystals. Hence and "polka-dot" pattern I've got going. I was just too excited to wait! I'm using the E-6000 glue. I make sure there is plenty of glue on the back of the crystal. Sometimes to the point of seeping out from the sides. I just clean them up quick before it hardens. I give them a good day or more to dry before I give 'em the pick test. So far none have come off. Not to worried about an small amount of glue remnants around the crystals since you can only notice it really up close.


----------



## laurayuki

najda said:


> I am currently in the beginning stages of strassing my white patent Decollete Zeppa. I haven't had any crystals fall off yet. I let them sit for about 24 hours between crystal application sessions. I found that if I leave a "stringer" hanging and wait until it's dry to pick it off it will pull of the crystal. Kind of like those 3M wall hangers with the sticky tab you pull to release. I dip the crystals in E-6000 with slanted tweezers and stick them on. The glue should be at lease covering the entire back of the crystal. I even overdo it and let the glue squish out over the edges and just run the tip of the tweezers around the edge to remove excess glue. I just got home from work and tried with all my might to scratch one off with my fingernails and couldn't! Make sure that you clean the leather before you start. I wiped mine down with a wet wipe to remove any greasy residue from fingers touching them. Here are a few quick pics of the very limited progress so far. Enjoy!



OK that's very promising. i did some today with ample glue on the back. I think the first time around i pushed the stones too hard and might have squeezed out al the glue... it is so difficult to have the right amount of glue and not too much excess!!! i always end up with lots of excess... i'm going to continue to try and see if they stick tomorrow


----------



## laurayuki

lvpiggy said:


> found them! she hit CTRL-Z on them tho - so maybe graffiti DIY is not the way to go after all . . .



i support you pig. go go go


----------



## najda

laurayuki said:


> OK that's very promising. i did some today with ample glue on the back. I think the first time around i pushed the stones too hard and might have squeezed out al the glue... it is so difficult to have the right amount of glue and not too much excess!!! i always end up with lots of excess... i'm going to continue to try and see if they stick tomorrow




Hopefully things will work for you. I'd hate for you to sand down a perfectly good pair of Loubs just to have it not work! I do let the crystals "float" a little. I push them down until the glue comes to the edge or over. Good luck and I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Speedah

*Piggy*, I think a graffiti would be awesome! I thought *Melia's * were very cool and unique. Obviously they won't look like the traditional CL ones but that's what makes them so cool!

There's this stuff that Melia found for patent: http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/Esquire_Dye_Kit_p/esq1.htm

I haven't tried it (yet) but it's the only thing I've seen that says it has something that can dye patent!


----------



## thithi

I think a DIY graffiti is really cool... they'd be custom made, right??  not to mention amazing!


----------



## Stinas

Ladies....you all have done an amazing job on all of you diy's!!!  Im too scared to do it, but the more i look at the pics, the more I want to test my fear! lol
Great job!


----------



## nillacobain

najda said:


> I am currently in the beginning stages of strassing my white patent Decollete Zeppa. I haven't had any crystals fall off yet. I let them sit for about 24 hours between crystal application sessions. I found that if I leave a "stringer" hanging and wait until it's dry to pick it off it will pull of the crystal. Kind of like those 3M wall hangers with the sticky tab you pull to release. I dip the crystals in E-6000 with slanted tweezers and stick them on. The glue should be at lease covering the entire back of the crystal. I even overdo it and let the glue squish out over the edges and just run the tip of the tweezers around the edge to remove excess glue. I just got home from work and tried with all my might to scratch one off with my fingernails and couldn't! Make sure that you clean the leather before you start. I wiped mine down with a wet wipe to remove any greasy residue from fingers touching them. Here are a few quick pics of the very limited progress so far. Enjoy!


----------



## lvpiggy

laurayuki said:


> i support you pig. go go go



oh panda~! pig can tell you are tired, such a meek and calm panda today, piggy doesn't like it! i want feisty panda back!  

tehe (^(oo)^)v


----------



## karwood

WOOOHOO!!! I FINALLY finished my DIY Strass project!!! Here are *Multi-Striped Strass Armadillos *






















Now for the modeling pics...


----------



## crazzee_shopper

omg breathtaking *karwood*!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Those are absolutely breathtaking *karwood*!! You did an absolutely phenomenal job!! 
They are so beautiful and they look stunning on you!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Oh Karwood!!!! Those are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! Just WOW!!!


----------



## Nico3327

Oh *karwood*...those are so fab!  Not to take away from the AMAZING work all the ladies in this thread do, but these are far and away my favorite DIY.  I can't even explain how beautiful.  

I think Msr. Louboutin would be very happy with these.


----------



## CMP86

OMG karwood.  I am so in love with these!


----------



## compulsive

OMG *kar*!!!  Those are magnificent!!! I swear they look like a million bucks!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Karwood! Those are


----------



## sumnboutme

great job *karwood*!!!  i love love love the color gradient!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I'm speechless....

Those are a masterpiece, *Karwood*!! Incredible!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *Karwood* they are simply stunning!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

*kar*, they are magnificent!!!


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYBODY!!!* I really appreciate all the lovely and very flattering compliments! Although it took alot of time, hard work and it was more expensive than I anticipated, I am  VERY happy with the final results.


----------



## ochie

*karwood*-  they are stunning!


----------



## TwiggyStar

lol *Karwood* how many hours did you put in to those beauties?


----------



## Noegirl05

Karwod~ Those are amazing!!!!!! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## laurayuki

karwood.. amazing!!! motivation for me to keep going


----------



## karwood

TwiggyStar said:


> lol *Karwood* how many hours did you put in to those beauties?


 
Each smaller pleat took about 1 1/2 -2 hours.
Each longer pleat took about 3- 4 hours.

Since I was doing the ombre effect, I had to glue the crystals very close to  each other, which is mostly the reason why it was very time consuming.



laurayuki said:


> karwood.. amazing!!! motivation for me to keep going



Thank you! And don't give up!!


----------



## rilokiley

*karwood*, I really love them!   Congrats on such an amazing, one of a kind shoe!


----------



## sara999

JFC K, those are AMAZING! i like them better than the original b&w ombre!


----------



## **shoelover**

Karwood there stunning!..I  them!


----------



## lolitablue

I am speechless but somebody got it right, *Karwood*, those shoes are breathtaking!!! Love them!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Karwood! They are absolutely TDF!!!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

No words, Karwood!......


----------



## regeens

absolutely amazing *karwood*. You did such a great job on these.


----------



## madamelizaking

OMG KARA!!!  Those look so amazing!!! They are beyond  worthy!!


----------



## Speedah

*Karwood*, O. M. G. Those look absolutely incredible. Wow! 

I have _finally_ received my crystals after much indecision in colors and what I wanted to do. My first project will be relatively simple. The second one will hopefully be a bit more unique.


----------



## clothingguru

gorgeous kar !!!! So beautiful! You did a great job!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Karwood - you are a genius n artist !!! I love this !!!! thank you for sharing


----------



## vhdos

Anyone have any DIY suggestions for a wood heel/sole.  There is a cute pair of black patent peep toe Mary Janes that I've been watching on an auction site, but I'm not crazy about the wood heel.  I don't mind wood heels in general, just not on that particular style.  I'm a pretty creative person, so I was trying to come up with something to "dress up" that wood heel...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Kar - you did a SUPER JOB!!! 

Ok, so you all may be tired about hearing about me wanting moon bows. I couldn't SO they, none in mize on eBay, lost them a year ago by $5, yadda, yadda, yadda!!

So I bought the Yopi's in hopes of creating my own version. Afterward purchasing the shoes, all I needed was the material for the bows, right? Wrong! It took me forever to try and find what type of material to use because I was wanting my bows to be able to stand on their own and not be all floppy. I went to five different fabric stores and had given up!!

Yesterday morning, I was passing by Micheal's and thought, "why haven't I tried them?" Well I go into Micheal's and discover my problem was that I was trying to use fabric and not actual ribbon! 

Soooo.... I am sooooo happy with them!!!

May I present to you my BOWPI'S (yopi's with a bow)!! (I changed the name of them because they do not look like moon bows at all but I ok with that!)


Before






Materials used (ribbon with wire on a roll, needle and thread, and glue dots)











Finished product. I couldn't post the process because I needed both hands to create the bows. 






My sister says they look like a zebra fish! lol

Excuse the mess in the back ground! (no time to edit)






Which bow do you like better? Left or right?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I am heading for work so it may take me some time to respond. I just wanted to post the shoes!! And, no modeling pics as of yet!


----------



## Noegirl05

Jimmy- I am soooo glad you found bows they look amazing... Oh and I like the bow on the right!!! Congrats babe!!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

So I recently bought a pair of CLs used and once I got them, I wanted to give them new life!  So here they are!  Thanks to all that inspired me.  And really, you tPF ladies are awesome!  It took me 3 days total to finish everything.


----------



## mizsunshyne

some more pics...


----------



## mizsunshyne

And one more...


----------



## sara999

wow!

jimmy i like the bow on the right!

and for the person with the wooden heels...you can always paint the wood a different colour? CL sometimes paints the wood black


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

thanks Noe and Sara!!

I am leaning toward the right bow as well! I can see how the CLs come with different bows, knots, rosettes, etc. because to create identical bows are no easy task!


----------



## Speedah

*Jimmy*, I  them!!! The zebra is so fun! Love the name too- Bowpli.  I think I prefer the bow on the right- it has more "flounce" to it. 

*Miz*, what a great face lift! they look great! What type of paint did you use for the sole?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Jimmy*- GREAT job!! Those look so wonderful! Very professional  You must be thrilled!

*Mizsunshyne*- I saw those on ebay!! You did an incredible job with them...I can't believe that's the same shoe!! They look GREAT on you!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Speedah - Thank you!! The "flounce" is why I line the right bow also! Now if I can only re-create it! lol

Thanks, louboutinlawyer!! I am very thrilled!!


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> WOOOHOO!!! I FINALLY finished my DIY Strass project!!! Here are *Multi-Striped Strass Armadillos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the modeling pics...



  You did a spectacular job *Kar*, and to think you were ready to throw in the towel!


----------



## nillacobain

*Karwood*,  Amazing!!!!!!!! 

*jimmyshoogirl*, I love the bows!!!


----------



## jancedtif

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Kar - you did a SUPER JOB!!!
> 
> Ok, so you all may be tired about hearing about me wanting moon bows. I couldn't SO they, none in mize on eBay, lost them a year ago by $5, yadda, yadda, yadda!!
> 
> So I bought the Yopi's in hopes of creating my own version. Afterward purchasing the shoes, all I needed was the material for the bows, right? Wrong! It took me forever to try and find what type of material to use because I was wanting my bows to be able to stand on their own and not be all floppy. I went to five different fabric stores and had given up!!
> 
> Yesterday morning, I was passing by Micheal's and thought, "why haven't I tried them?" Well I go into Micheal's and discover my problem was that I was trying to use fabric and not actual ribbon!
> 
> Soooo.... I am sooooo happy with them!!!
> 
> May I present to you my BOWPI'S (yopi's with a bow)!! (I changed the name of them because they do not look like moon bows at all but I ok with that!)
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Materials used (ribbon with wire on a roll, needle and thread, and glue dots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product. I couldn't post the process because I needed both hands to create the bows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister says they look like a zebra fish! lol
> 
> Excuse the mess in the back ground! (no time to edit)
> 
> 
> Which bow do you like better? Left or right?



I love the bow on the right!!


----------



## jancedtif

mizsunshyne said:


> And one more...



You did an outstanding job *mizsunshyne*!


----------



## alyssa08

karwood, your shoes are simply amazing. seriously... they look perfect! and to think, they are completely unique! I agree that msr. would love them.

jimmy, I adore your cute bowplis  hope you can get the bows to match. I have bow ocd so I definitely understand. I even have to tie the bows on my lanvin boxes perfect.

vhdos, you should strip the heel and stain it the same color as the shoe. I think like a pink patent shoe with a pink stained wood heel would look cool, for example.


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU EVERYBODY!!* I truly very much appreciate all the lovely compliments!!!

*jimmy,* I am with the majority, I also like the bow on the right. I love the new style name, Bowpis, for your shoes! 
*mizsun,* you did a great job!! What paint did you use to paint the soles?


----------



## kett

karwood said:


> WOOOHOO!!! I FINALLY finished my DIY Strass project!!! Here are *Multi-Striped Strass Armadillos *



Holy crap these are insane! They are so pretty! You did such a fantastic job, I am just so impressed.


----------



## ecmf

[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll142/loubiprincess/DSCF8946.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My sister says they look like a zebra fish! lol
> 
> Excuse the mess in the back ground! (no time to edit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bow do you like better? Left or right?


 
Pretty, i like the bow on the right 



mizsunshyne said:


> some more pics...


 


karwood said:


> WOOOHOO!!! I FINALLY finished my DIY Strass project!!! Here are *Multi-Striped Strass Armadillos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the modeling pics...


 
you did an amazing job, they look fab


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Jimmy* I am loving your Bowpis!!!!! How beautiful!

*Mizsunshine* what a transformation! Fabulous work! They are gorgeous.


----------



## carlinha

*karwood*, seriously unbelievable.

*jimmy*, very cute, i like the right bow better also!

*mizsunshine*, great job!


----------



## yellow08

mizsunshyne, karwood and jimmyshoogirl
Great job ladies!!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

*Speedah* and *Karwood*- Thank you!  I used the Plasti-Dip spray.  I found it to layer evenly.  I tested the shoes today and it works great.  Con is that you can't drag your feet.  It rubs off the rubber.  I used three layers but now I'm contemplating a 3rd, even a 4th one.  

*Louboutinlawyer*, *Jancedtif*, *JetSetGo*, *carlinha*, *yellow01*- Thank you!


----------



## mizsunshyne

*Karwood*, I love that strass job!  It must have taken you hours to finish!  It's to die for!


----------



## rdgldy

*karwood*, they are really spectacular!  Your shoes are truly unique and beautiful!

*jimmy,* I love the bows!! A totally different look - they are really sweet.


----------



## MikaelaN

Unbelievable job, *Karwood!*  They look absolutely stunning on you!  You should be very proud of your work!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*nilla, jan, alyssa*,* kar*, *ecmf*, *Jet*, *Carlinha*, *yellow*, *rdg*!!! Right bow it is!!! Now if I can just re-create it! 

Mizsunshyne, forgot to say that you did a really good job on the shoe overhaul!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

Jimmy..I love the ribbon and the bows are super cute..can't wait for modeling pics!


----------



## nillacobain

mizsunshyne said:


> some more pics...



*Miz*, are these the Miss Tack from ebay?! What a trasformation! Congrats! They look stunning with the strass heel!


----------



## mizsunshyne

nillacobain said:


> *Miz*, are these the Miss Tack from ebay?! What a trasformation! Congrats! They look stunning with the strass heel!



Yes they are *Nilla*!  Thanks a lot!

*Jimmyshoogirl* - Thanks!  BTW, your bow is awesome!  Love it!


----------



## vuittonamour

CrystalsXpress said:


> Three things:
> 
> 1. When you order a color chart and the description says it is for "Stones" you'll want to cross reference it with a "Flat Back" color chart because a chart for "Stones" will also likely include colors available in Point Back, Sew-On, and Fancy stones.
> 
> 2. Swarovski announced their discontinued colors today. Mint Alabaster will be discontinued in the Flat Back line as of June 1. I don't think of Mint Alabaster as an especially popular color for CLs but, if you were thinking about using it, then you might want to inventory it now while it is still available.
> 
> 3. Moonlight is my favorite coating. When I first saw the coating as a pre-order sample I thought oh no, they forgot to put a coating on it or sent me a clear crystal stone instead. But in better lighting I could see it had a discreet twinkle, like how moonlight might softly shine on an object. I tend to think of the AB coating as a WOW and suitable for bridal designs while the Moonlight coating is discreet and more suitable for mother-of-the-bride couture. It doesn't flash as much blue as is shown in the link above. It could be an interesting choice for silver or purple shoes or anywhere an AB pink/yellow/blue flash would clash.
> 
> Karin


 
thank you for your insight! my flatback color card came yesterday and for my bridal shoes i can pretty much see by looking at them in person that i need to just order some of the stones i'm thinking about. if i choose champagne shoes (which i don't know how likely that would be since it seems picking non-white shoes for a bridal gown is a bit of a trend and i could possibly wish i hadn't later on) and play off the color of my bridesmaid dresses i would definitely choose "silk" and either "light colorado topaz," regular crystal, or a special AB like jonquil AB or light colorado topaz AB. 

if i go with white shoes, either all crystal, or crystal and moonlight crystal, POSSIBLY one of those and light sapphire AB, but that might be a bit too much blue than i want...which is why moonlight and crystal might just be perfect for me. ahhh! i see what you ladies mean now by having a hard time picking colors! i just want to make sure my shoes don't look "off" if you happen to see them in a picture of me standing next to my bridesmaids...and i love when the stones look perfectly matched to the fabric of the shoe. so i guess i should just order a couple to sample and try...


----------



## vuittonamour

karwood said:


> WOOOHOO!!! I FINALLY finished my DIY Strass project!!! Here are *Multi-Striped Strass Armadillos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the modeling pics...


 
wow...gorgeous! that had to take forever...! you can't see anything but crystal...no fabric!


----------



## wickedfrills

I ADORE this thread!!! Great job everyone :urock:

I'm searching for the right pair to start my own little project on


----------



## *Magdalena*

*karwood*~you armadillos are unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!  they turned out gorgeous!!!  you got that perfect ombre effect....you're making me want to strass my red armadillos w/fos
*Jimmy*~LOVE the idea of the striped bow!  looks beautiful!!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Great job ladies.

Jimmy: love the bows!


----------



## guccigal07

I got my samples in today...

what do you guys think?

I like sun but I think it will be too bright...so this is topaz....its a toned down orange version....the stone next to it is an opal but I am not going to use it:







then we have light colorado topaz or vintage rose...they are more neutrals.


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ colorado topaz gets my vote


----------



## guccigal07

now when I get my stones....I see people take the bigger sized ones and glue them randomly all over the shoe...and then put smaller stones around them in clumps?

yes? then you just start filling in with more smaller stones? 

Would love advice on getting started....


----------



## guccigal07

I am leaning towards light colorado topaz....fun color but not as risky.

I really want volcano.....BUT I think I want to get those in fifi right from CL.


----------



## Speedah

Colorado Topaz looks gorgeous with the gold undertone!


----------



## **shoelover**

why not have 2 pairs of volcano's if you love the colour...


----------



## lolitablue

guccigal07 said:


> now when I get my stones....I see people take the bigger sized ones and glue them randomly all over the shoe...and then put smaller stones around them in clumps?
> 
> yes? then you just start filling in with more smaller stones?
> 
> Would love advice on getting started....


 
I did mine randomly but maybe because it was rainbow (multi-color) it really does not matter.  What you are thinking on doing sounds like a plan but in my case it could be too time consuming.  The clue of success here seems to be filling ALL the spaces by using the two smallest sizes crystals.  Hope that helps!! I like colorado topaz, as well!!! Keep us posted, girly!!!


----------



## rilokiley

guccigal07 said:


> I am leaning towards light colorado topaz....fun color but not as risky.
> 
> I really want volcano.....BUT I think I want to get those in fifi right from CL.




I like light colorado topaz and vintage rose.  I think either would be really pretty.



guccigal07 said:


> now when I get my stones....I see people take the bigger sized ones and glue them randomly all over the shoe...and then put smaller stones around them in clumps?
> 
> yes? then you just start filling in with more smaller stones?
> 
> Would love advice on getting started....




I actually start in one spot and work outwards- not randomly


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks, Mags and Crazzee!!

Gucci - sorry to throw a curve ball but I like the vintage rose better with the shoe! I like the softness of the color against the shoe.


----------



## guccigal07

Thanks Lb! Can you explain what you mean by what I should do as far as method?


----------



## lolitablue

guccigal07 said:


> Thanks Lb! *Can you explain what you mean by what I should do as far as method*?


 
To place the larger crystals randomnly and then work around those.   I was just glueing like crazy.  My issue was more about using ALL the colors than to follow any pattern.  I would recommend that you take a look at the pictures of what has been already done here and study the pattern.  Does that work?


----------



## guccigal07

Oh like Start at like the heel and fan out from starting point?


----------



## rilokiley

guccigal07 said:


> Oh like Start at like the heel and fan out from starting point?




That's what I did 


*jimmy*- I forgot to say, great job on your Bowplis!  I love the fabric/ribbon you chose.


----------



## lolitablue

rilokiley said:


> *That's what I did*
> 
> 
> *jimmy*- I forgot to say, great job on your Bowplis! I love the fabric/ribbon you chose.


 
Sounds like a plan!!

Ditto, Jimmy!!


----------



## ochie

*guccigal*- my vote is the topaz..


----------



## BellaShoes

*karwood*.... they are absolutely out of this world..gorgeous!

*Jimmy*... love your bowpi's.... so can you wear them with or without now?

*Gucci*... my vote is for topaz.


----------



## guccigal07

here is another....light peach!


----------



## guccigal07

from left to right is vintage rose, light peach and light colorado topaz


----------



## rilokiley

ok I had originally said Vintage Rose or Light Colorado Topaz, but after seeing this last pic, I will go with Light Colorado Topaz for sure.


----------



## guccigal07

GREAT. I think I need between 5-6k crystals and a bunch of the E6000 glue yes?

I assume the best way is to pick up the crystals with tweezers and lightly brush glue on the back with maybe a paintbrush...then stick them on with the tweezers?


----------



## BellaShoes

I want  a new strass project!


----------



## guccigal07

I am going to order like MikaelaN did

she ordered this:

6ss - 3000
10ss - 2500
16ss - 550
20ss - 288

do you think this is a good plan? size 38.5

6ss - 3000
10ss - 2500
16ss - 550
20ss - 300


----------



## rilokiley

guccigal07 said:


> GREAT. I think I need between 5-6k crystals and a bunch of the E6000 glue yes?
> 
> I assume the best way is to pick up the crystals with tweezers and lightly brush glue on the back with maybe a paintbrush...then stick them on with the tweezers?




I think 1 tube of the E6000 glue is enough.  5-6k crystals sounds about right.

I didn't use tweezers.  I used this instead (*roussel* showed me this link before):

http://www.beadaholique.com/p-10361...-tool-for-swarovski-flatback-rhinestones.aspx

I guess it's the same as buying beeswax yourself.  IMO, this is a lot better/easier/faster than using tweezers.  And the E6000 glue doesn't really lend itself too well to being brushed onto the back of the crystals (at least in my experience).  What I do is just put the glue directly onto the shoe- a little at a time- and spread the glue to the right thinness with either the E6000 tip directly or with a toothpick.  I then use the picker upper tool to select a crystal, place it on, and position it with the other end of the tool.


----------



## rilokiley

guccigal07 said:


> I am going to order like MikaelaN did
> 
> she ordered this:
> 
> 6ss - 3000
> 10ss - 2500
> 16ss - 550
> 20ss - 288
> 
> do you think this is a good plan? size 38.5
> 
> 6ss - 3000
> 10ss - 2500
> 16ss - 550
> 20ss - 300




That sounds about right.  It depends though- some people (like *MikaelaN* or *karwood*) placed the crystals pretty close together, which will require more crystals.  Other TPFers like *roussel* put a little more space in between, which is what CL does.

As for sizes, 6, 10, 16, and 20 should work.  Some other TPFers (such as *roussel* and myself) used 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20.  Just depends on your personal preference.  I believe *MikaelaN* chose those sizes because of the hotfix tool.


----------



## ochie

Ladies I finally finish my DIY project and I really LOVE LOVE them! even my DH loves them, I finished them last week but I've been so busy.. I hope you ladies will love them too..






<br>






<br>





<br>





<br>






<br>





<br>





<br>


----------



## rilokiley

*ochie*, oh my!!  They are perfect!!!   You did such a great job!  They turned out even better than I expected... congrats!!!


----------



## thithi

wow, ochie, those look great!!  amazing!!

gucci, i like the colorado topaz the best.


----------



## guccigal07

oh thanks I am going to buy that tool FOR SURE...thanks! I think its good to apply right to the shoe as well.


----------



## guccigal07

rilokiley said:


> That sounds about right.  It depends though- some people (like *MikaelaN* or *karwood*) placed the crystals pretty close together, which will require more crystals.  Other TPFers like *roussel* put a little more space in between, which is what CL does.
> 
> As for sizes, 6, 10, 16, and 20 should work.  Some other TPFers (such as *roussel* and myself) used 7, 9, 12, 16, and 20.  Just depends on your personal preference.  I believe *MikaelaN* chose those sizes because of the hotfix tool.



thank you!! I am going ot have my Lady Claude Fire Opal strass out to help as reference.

I plan to start at the heel with putting the size 20...then fanning out with various sizes from there?

thanks!!!

I am so ready to strass. I need to pick final color....and order!


----------



## guccigal07

ochie wow!!!


----------



## guccigal07

should I do this order then?

7s 3000 stones
9s 2500 stones
12s 250
16s 500
20s 300 stones?


how does that look?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Karwood *- I cannot tell you how long I stared at your Strassadillos (love the name).  You did an amazing job!!!
*JimmyShoo* - girlfriend, you were determined to get your shoes and when it didn't happen, you found a way to make an alternative.  I think it looks PERFECT!

I'm so in awe of the creativity you ladies have.


----------



## guccigal07

okay I am going with vintage rose. I am pale with pinkish in my skin and I think that would look the best on my skin....


----------



## clothingguru

*Ochie:* they look amazing! what a great job you did!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my goodness Ochie! You finished already! The rose colour you used matches the rose leather perfectly, they look gorgeous! I love them  Well done! They look really good!


----------



## LornaLou

Oh my gosh!!!! Karwood!! Those look AMAZING! The ombre effect looks absolutely beautiful, it's so pretty to see! You did such a professional job on those, you should be so proud!


----------



## pinkmonique73

karwood said:


> wooohoo!!! I finally finished my diy strass project!!! Here are *multi-striped strass armadillos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now for the modeling pics...



oooooooooo myyyyyyyy gooooooosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

These are breathtaking!!!


----------



## najda

Alright ladies,

Here's the progress I made over the weekend. So close! I am waiting for some more crystals to arrive. I did a combination of clear crystal and crystal AB. So far working on patent leather hasn't been an issue. The crystals are sticking very well. I basically positioned the largest crystals and just build around them until areas bridged. I can't wait for them to be finished. Enjoy!


















P.S. Check out the HORRENDOUS strass job on a pair of fake Loubs I posted under the "Styles now being faked" thread


----------



## lolitablue

*Ochie*, you did an amazing job!!! I so love the color! Sounds like another unique strass job!!! I cannot wait to see modeling pictures!!! Congrats on your DH loving them, that is a big deal!!!

*Nadja*, looking good!!! You are on a roll with this job!!! I hated to wait for those crystals to show up!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*ochie*.... you will look like a princess! They are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

*gucci*...good choice with your skin tone, keep us posted!

Great start *Nadja*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*ochie* - I'm so sorry, I skipped over your shoes by accident.  Wonderful job, reminds me of Dorothy...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thanks *rilo, lolita, DC,* and *Bella*!!!

*Bella* - Yes, I can wear them with our without the bow. I also bought more ribbon today to change them!!

Gucci - I think whatever color you chose will be lovely, but that vintage rose will be like a nude strass!!


----------



## thithi

omg, how did i miss karwoods final project pic?  those are amazing!!  love the striping...

good work najda!  those are going to turn out great.


----------



## Vendrazi

Oh my... all of these shoes are so fantastic! I saw a couple of these pairs at the SF Play Day, and I am just as impressed by these other projects!!! 

I'm going to go dream of blingy shoes....


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Ochie, AMAZING work!! They're so gorgeous!! 

Just wanted to say how much I LOVE this thread. You ladies are incredibly talented! I really want to try a strass project...just waiting for the right pair to come along


----------



## Stephanie***

I can't breathe!!!!!! They are AWESOME KARWOOD!



karwood said:


> WOOOHOO!!! I FINALLY finished my DIY Strass project!!! Here are *Multi-Striped Strass Armadillos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the modeling pics...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ochie and Nadja - Sorry I missed your posts!!

Ochie - Those are amazing!!
Nadja - you are off to a great start!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

OMG Ochie! It looks magnificent!
Nadja - Looking good.

Did you ladies see this color? Vitrail Light? http://www.artbeads.com/2028-vlight20.html
So pretty!


----------



## karwood

*ochie,* you did an amazing job!! They seriously look GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!
*nadja,* looking really good so far! Hope your crystals  arrive very soon, so you can continue working on  your strass project.
*gucci,* I also vote for the Colorado Topaz. I am looking forward to seeing your strass project.

*THANK YOU EVERYBODY for all the lovely compliments on my "Stass-adillo"!*


----------



## guccigal07

Karwood what is next? you do such a good job!!!

I have my vintage rose ordered....I am excited bc I think its the best choice for my skintone!


----------



## ochie

*rilo, thithi, clothingguru, lolita, bella, Dc cutie, louboutin lawyer, jimmyshoogirl, **crazze_shopper *

*Lorna*- thank you! Are you also done with your project? we have the same shoes, but different color of the crystals.. I am excited to see your project.. 

*karwood-* thank you! your armadillos are also gorgeous! what's your next project?

*guccigal*- I hope you got my pm..


----------



## vuittonamour

wow ochie, great job!

najda, the AB on the white leather almost looks like multicolor in that light! they look great so far!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Ochie*, WOW!! They turned out perfectly. Congrats on your new strass pair, hehe!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gucci* Your shoes are going to be beautiful! Great choice! Love the color combo!

*Ochie*  I love them! They are really stunning!

*Nadja* They are looking fab!


----------



## Ayala

After 5 failed auctions of strass shoes, I decided to try just doing the heel of my shocking pink satin rolandos that were from the bay via an amazing tPFer.  

I just ordered my stones impulsively/quickly so as to take advantage of the 15% off at Artbeads.com.

I decided to go with the Light Siam AB but wasn't sure of the numbers for just the heel, so I guestimated, lol.

I ended up buying:
1440 - SS7
600 - SS9
300 - SS12
150 - SS16

I hope everything comes by my spring break (next week) because I am going to try and strass as a study break.

I hope I didn't royally mess this up.


----------



## rilokiley

Woohoo!  Last night, I finally finished one shoe!!   It took soooo much longer than expected.  I've probably spent 16-18 hours just on this one shoe...   Hopefully, I'll finish the other shoe by the end of next week and then post pics!




Ayala said:


> After 5 failed auctions of strass shoes, I decided to try just doing the heel of my shocking pink satin rolandos that were from the bay via an amazing tPFer.
> 
> I just ordered my stones impulsively/quickly so as to take advantage of the 15% off at Artbeads.com.
> 
> I decided to go with the Light Siam AB but wasn't sure of the numbers for just the heel, so I guestimated, lol.
> 
> I ended up buying:
> 1440 - SS7
> 600 - SS9
> 300 - SS12
> 150 - SS16
> 
> I hope everything comes by my spring break (next week) because I am going to try and strass as a study break.
> 
> I hope I didn't royally mess this up.



For just the heels, I think that's more than enough.  That's probably double what you need.  Shocking pink satin Rolandos?  Sounds TDF!  I guess it will look like the strass heel Fetichas... lovely!


----------



## indypup

YAY *Rilo*!  I can't wait to see pics!

I still haven't even finished the first shoe of mine.  I have been so busy and swamped with work, I haven't had time to even think about them.


----------



## rilokiley

indypup said:


> YAY *Rilo*!  I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> I still haven't even finished the first shoe of mine.  I have been so busy and swamped with work, I haven't had time to even think about them.




Thanks, *indy*!  I love how they've turned out so far   I can't wait to see yours!  I know what you mean about work and stuff getting in the way of DIYing... it's like each time you sit down to strass, you have to dedicate a good 3 hours to doing so.  I think if it weren't for the smell of the glue though, I would be able to get more done each day.


----------



## roussel

karwood congratulations on finishing! it looks absolutely fab and one of a kind!
ochie congrats to you too for finishing.  the indian pink is so pretty!
nadja great job so far!  can't wait to see the finished product.
gucci i vote for the topaz stones too.  can't wait to see how your shoes turn out.
i hope i didn't miss anyone.  i'm sure when i come back from my trip there'll be lots more lovely pics here.


----------



## ochie

roussel- where did you buy your volcano crystals?


----------



## Ayala

rilokiley said:


> For just the heels, I think that's more than enough.  That's probably double what you need.  Shocking pink satin Rolandos?  Sounds TDF!  I guess it will look like the strass heel Fetichas... lovely!



Thanks rilo.  I read a few pages back that it was about 2k for the heels.  I dunno if I should cancel my order and try again, or just keep the extras in case I decide to go for the whole shoe.


----------



## roussel

ochie said:


> roussel- where did you buy your volcano crystals?



i bought from 3 diff places, mostly from artbeads and dreamtimecreations

ayala, i think those numbers are good for the entire shoe almost.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ayala, i recommend reducing your order as well. Artbeads always has sales going on. Their 20%off coupon sale ended yesterday. So I'm sure you can order more as you go.


----------



## rilokiley

Ayala said:


> Thanks rilo.  I read a few pages back that it was about 2k for the heels.  I dunno if I should cancel my order and try again, or just keep the extras in case I decide to go for the whole shoe.




hm, are you sure?  I think that's too much...  I would cancel and reorder.  btw, artbeads.com is the most expensive, even with a coupon.


----------



## indypup

2,000 7ss is enough for just about both of the shoes, not the heel.


----------



## Ayala

sumnboutme said:


> for both heels it was pretty close to 2000...if you go with smaller stones (7ss), you might need more...



This is why I thought that I needed 2000 for both.

I will go and cancel after class.


----------



## sumnboutme

Ayala said:


> This is why I thought that I needed 2000 for both.
> 
> I will go and cancel after class.



i used close to 2000 for just my heels


----------



## ochie

*roussel-* thanks! one last question how does your gold peep toe runs? are they the same with US size? thanks again..


----------



## sumnboutme

ochie said:


> Ladies I finally finish my DIY project and I really LOVE LOVE them! even my DH loves them, I finished them last week but I've been so busy.. I hope you ladies will love them too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>



great job *ochie*!!


----------



## Maryanne007

Wow, I am so amazed by everyone's jobs!!!!  I am thinking of trying this whole thing out, not to be negative at all, but did anyone regret doing it?  They all look so beautiful, I can't imagine why anyone would, but just curious.  Also, on average (wide range estimate is fine) how much does it cost to do a whole shoe?


----------



## laurayuki

ochie!!! it's stunning!!!! you did such a good job on the heel! i'm trying to strass the tiny yoyo heel right now and it's pretty difficult!! great job!


----------



## ochie

*vuittonamour, savvy, Jetset, sumnboutme* 

*roussel-* The  of DIY project..    for your advice and help.. 

*Maryanne- *No regrets at all! I love them, and My DH, friends and family love them! I am going to make another one for my mom..but different crystals.. 

*Laura-* Thank you! at first it's really hard specially the heel part, I think I made mistakes like 2 to 3 times and re- do them again..


----------



## karwood

guccigal07 said:


> Karwood what is next? you do such a good job!!!


 


ochie said:


> *karwood-* thank you! your armadillos are also gorgeous! what's your next project?


 
*gucci and ochie, *I would like to do another pair, but currently I have nothing in mind.





Maryanne007 said:


> Wow, I am so amazed by everyone's jobs!!!! I am thinking of trying this whole thing out, not to be negative at all, but did anyone regret doing it? They all look so beautiful, I can't imagine why anyone would, but just curious. Also, on average (wide range estimate is fine) how much does it cost to do a whole shoe?


 
*mary,* I definitely do not regret doing mine. It cost me very close to $500 to strass my shoes.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*ochie*, girl, you did an incredible job... I adore them!!   What color crystals did you use again on your rose yoyos? 

*karwood*, they are simply breathtaking... WOW!!! 

*guccigal* - I can't wait to see the result with the metallic gold and vintage rose!  I did a headband with those colors (well, it was light rose and a few others) and love it!
*
najda* - I love the mix of crystal and crytal AB on the white patent!


----------



## carlinha

*ochie*, i am seriously in love.  what color is the strass?


----------



## **shoelover**

ochie you've done an amazing job!  i really love the colour. Where both the same size


----------



## rilokiley

Maryanne007 said:


> Wow, I am so amazed by everyone's jobs!!!!  I am thinking of trying this whole thing out, not to be negative at all, but did anyone regret doing it?  They all look so beautiful, I can't imagine why anyone would, but just curious.  Also, on average (wide range estimate is fine) how much does it cost to do a whole shoe?




No regrets at all so far!  Crystals, glue, etc. cost me less than $200.


ETA:  just saw that *karwood* spent almost $500... if you don't mind my asking, where did you buy your crystals?  That seems like a lot!  I highly recommend that people bargain shop around for the lowest prices... I've said it a few times, but do not use artbeads!!!  They are one of the most expensive sites.  There are a few reputable eBay sellers who sell for much cheaper!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

When I put everything in my basket at Artbeads, I freaked! Then, I found rhinestoneshop.com and I was relieved!


----------



## karwood

rilokiley said:


> No regrets at all so far! Crystals, glue, etc. cost me less than $200.
> 
> 
> ETA: just saw that *karwood* spent almost $500... if you don't mind my asking, where did you buy your crystals? That seems like a lot! I highly recommend that people bargain shop around for the lowest prices... I've said it a few times, but do not use artbeads!!! They are one of the most expensive sites. There are a few reputable eBay sellers who sell for much cheaper!!!


 
Yes, I did buy them from Artbeads.com. I realize I made a mistake by buying my crystal from Artbeads.com. *Rilo*, I clearly overlooked your posts.


----------



## laurayuki

^ i ordered a combo of artbeads and dreamcreation... yeah expensive.. will definitely be smarter next time...


----------



## lolitablue

I did artbeads and took advantage of their discounts and spent around $220.00.  Still not done but then again less shoe to strass because they are NPs.


----------



## weB3now

So, is there a verdict on the glue to use with patent??  I can't remember who was having problems with it, but I have a patent pair I want to do, and I wanted to know how it was going?


----------



## Vodkaine

Artbeads has to do an offer like " if you find cheaper elsewhere , get your money back TWICE !"  that would be .. excellent !


----------



## najda

weB3now said:


> So, is there a verdict on the glue to use with patent??  I can't remember who was having problems with it, but I have a patent pair I want to do, and I wanted to know how it was going?



I strassed my patent's with E6000 and haven't had any problems yet the crystals coming off. I'm almost finished!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

hmm. i need to decide the "kind" of stras i want. karwood's are very close together (like touching, correct?) roussel's seem to be a bit further apart, and i was examining the strass lady claudes on net-a-porter and they seem to have A LOT of tiny ones, and pretty close together. maybe i should try to find a pic where you ladies say CL tends to do them a bit further apart. i thought roussel's and mikaelaN's looked a lot how CL does them?


----------



## LornaLou

ochie said:


> *Lorna*- thank you! Are you also done with your project? we have the same shoes, but different color of the crystals.. I am excited to see your project..



Yeah ours are different due to the colour of the crystals  I'm not finished yet, I am still only 3/4 of the way done on one shoe. I don't have the time to sit and do it for hours on end plus I have been sick for a week  I am going to re start tomorrow though and hopefully get one shoe finished this week. I don't mind taking a while though, it's a fun project and I don't need them finished for a long time yet.


----------



## ochie

*fieryfashionista, carlinha*- Thank you!  I used indian pink..

*shoelover- *Thank you! pink is one of my favorite color, we have the same size? that's good!  we can share 

*Lorna-* just take your time, no rush.. Hope you will feel better..


----------



## JetSetGo!

vuittonamour said:


> hmm. i need to decide the "kind" of stras i want. karwood's are very close together (like touching, correct?) roussel's seem to be a bit further apart, and i was examining the strass lady claudes on net-a-porter and they seem to have A LOT of tiny ones, and pretty close together. maybe i should try to find a pic where you ladies say CL tends to do them a bit further apart. i thought roussel's and mikaelaN's looked a lot how CL does them?



Check the Strass thread in the Ref Library. I've found those pix really helpful in this process.


----------



## Ayala

I printed out pics from Bagg's LC reveal thread.  She has some amazing up close shots and a great comparison shot.  I see what you mean by sometimes Msr. Louboutin places them closer and other times not so much.


----------



## guccigal07

I have the LC in fire opal and when I do mine...I plan to have that pair in front of me for reference!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Love those!


----------



## Vendrazi

I want in on the fun! I want to Strass my very first pair of CLs, the uber-conservative and (IMO) very boring Bruges I bought:







They are standard black, and now after a full year of having bought many styles and colors of CLs, I can't see any reason why I would ever wear these again without a really good reason...like they're sparkly. (Then I would wear them all the time.) 

I am thinking Hematite -- are there any other stones you would recommend?


----------



## guccigal07

I got my glue and my placer today! I practiced on an old Manolo blahnik replacement heel in suede. I love the placer! its great. The glue is so thick I didn't realize.

I should get the crystals in tomorrow...and I hope to start on mine this weekend!


----------



## laurayuki

ok i know this is not the best.. but i spent like probably 6 hours doing this much... omg the constant wiping of or trying to wipe of excess glue is so inefficient!!! i need to get better.. there need to be a class.. i'm serious... i need to go to strass school!

but anyway here's my yoyo in bone patent with padparadscha and padparadscha AB


----------



## BellaShoes

Those are pretty *Laura!*

*Vendrazi.*. I would stick with a darker crystal...hematite, black diamond, etc.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Fabulous, Laura! Can't wait to see them when they're done


----------



## Vendrazi

That's looks really good, Laura. Great job!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

keep it up laura!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

:ninja:

O M G!!!! This thread has given me sooo many ideas! I already have ideas for my YSLs and a couple of CLs. 

All of you girls have done such amazing jobs! I really need to go through this entire thread, page by page! 

LOVE the creativity!


----------



## Vodkaine

Vendrazi : I Think VOLCANO could give them a fab touch !


----------



## ochie

*Laura-* Good job! padparadscha is like my indian pink, I have that crystals.. is it really hard to put the crystals on patent shoes?


----------



## Ayala

All but my 7ss came today. 

I just wish I had time to start my project...


----------



## JetSetGo!

laurayuki said:


> ok i know this is not the best.. but i spent like probably 6 hours doing this much... omg the constant wiping of or trying to wipe of excess glue is so inefficient!!! i need to get better.. there need to be a class.. i'm serious... i need to go to strass school!
> 
> but anyway here's my yoyo in bone patent with padparadscha and padparadscha AB



They are looking beautiful, Laura.

Vendrazi, I can't wait to see your progress! Hematite would be lovely!


----------



## lolitablue

*Laurayuki*, what kind of glue you are using?  With E600, there should not be a constant need to wipe them.  Just wait until it dries and remove the excess with the tweezers.  Hope this helps!!! But girl, so far, looking great!!!!


----------



## telesbrize

So I busted out my hotfix took and experimented with some crystals I had left over from another project on a pair of kid yo yo's.  I'm really disappointed because the stones were easy to pick off with my finger nail so I imagine it will be easy for them to get knocked off with wear.  I've been shying away from the E6000 because of the fumes so I think I'll try something else.  It's frustrating because I have my crystals picked out and everything but need to decide to hotfix or not.  

Looking great everyone!  I can't wait to see what you have in store, Jet!

BTW... I have used superglue with rhinestones before and it clouds them and damages the backing and coating.

LOVE the color contrast here:
Great job, Laura!!!!



laurayuki said:


> ok i know this is not the best.. but i spent like probably 6 hours doing this much... omg the constant wiping of or trying to wipe of excess glue is so inefficient!!! i need to get better.. there need to be a class.. i'm serious... i need to go to strass school!
> 
> but anyway here's my yoyo in bone patent with padparadscha and padparadscha AB


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys for the encouragement!




lolitablue said:


> *Laurayuki*, what kind of glue you are using? With E600, there should not be a constant need to wipe them. Just wait until it dries and remove the excess with the tweezers. Hope this helps!!! But girl, so far, looking great!!!!


 
Same E6000 glue but i think a lot of times there are more glue than i need when i place the stone so it always ooze out from the sides.. did you use a placer or applicator? any thing to recommend?


----------



## lolitablue

laurayuki said:


> Thanks guys for the encouragement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same E6000 glue but i think a lot of times there are more glue than i need when i place the stone so it always ooze out from the sides.. did you use a placer or applicator? any thing to recommend?


 
I found the *tweezers* in artbeads and I use that to pick the stone, to smear the glue and to remove the leftover dry glue when I am done.  Keep going, do not fret over spillage and do quality control when you are done!! It could be time consuming but it is all worth it.  Remember to breathe and enjoy it, too!!!


----------



## guccigal07

got my crystals...slow day at my office going to START NOW


----------



## clothingguru

wow! just taking a sneak pic and you girls are doing AMAZING jobs!!!!! Cant wait to see the final product


----------



## guccigal07

so far...


----------



## laurayuki

^ nice guccigal! keep going!


----------



## ochie

guccigal- looking good!  I am just wondering how does your gold peep toe runs? are they the same with US size?thanks


----------



## laurayuki

ochie, it's not hard, y ou just have to be good at removing excess glue which takes practice  use a sharp tweezer like other s


----------



## guccigal07

ochie I am a US size 8 and pretty much 38.5 in CL and I got 38.5 in these


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Everyone's DIY looks amazing!!!  I finally finished my other shoe.  These are Copper Picadors with Copper crystals.


----------



## sara999

olms i type cooper instead of copper ALL THE TIME it's so nice to see someone else do it, heehe. they're stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


telesbrize - from what i've learned reading this thread you need to leave the crystals for a few hours (minimum) before trying to see if they are holding in place well. put some on...go to sleep and come back the next morning and see if they aren't stuck in place something strong!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

bahahahaha sara!!!!!!!!!!!  I knew it didn't look quite right.  Thank you


----------



## sara999

i meant it in the nicest way possible lovely OLMS, i have never seen anyone else do that and i thought i was teh only person who always wrote cooper and i just had some defect. if so...at least we can be weirdly cooper/copper defective together 

you always were the strass queens, from pens to shoes


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Giiirl, I took it the nicest way possible.    (Maybe you and I have some kind of extraordinary brain power and its only flaw is to spell cooper/copper that way.  )  Thank you for the sweet compliment.  xoxo


----------



## Vendrazi

Those copper Picadors look great!


----------



## pwecious_323

^Looking good! Another great shoes to add to the forum!!


----------



## Vendrazi

Since I'm getting ready to do my shoe, I decided to do a little research first. (Some characters traits never leave one.) So I've collated all the info I found so far in this thread. Please let me know who or what I may have missed! 

*Melialuvs2shop*
Picture Also detailed in this thread

Shoe: the Caroline in canvas colored light khaki, dyed gold, then used about 3000 crystals over the entire shoe
Glue: Barge cement (for all but a few crystals) which can be found at your local cobbler.
Crystals: smoked topaz in  ss5, ss7, ss9, ss12, ss14, ss16, ss20, & ss30.

"i want to say it took about 3,000 crystals to do both shoes. as for which size i used the most... that's a little hard to tell, but probably the ss12, ss14, & ss16. i thought i would be doing ss20 and below for the whole shoe, but the ss30 catches so much more light. i really only used the really small ones to fill in the blanks and to do the edges."


*Ceseeber*
Picture
Shoe: bronze patent Yoyos
Glue: Barge cement
Crystals: Dorado crystals
SS09: 740 
SS12: 360
SS16: 288
SS20: 288
SS30: 360


*JetSetGo*
Picture
Shoe: Som1
Time: 5 hours
Glue: ???
Crystals: Light Sapphire AB Swarovski Flatbacks
SS07: 576
SS09: 576
SS12: 288
SS16: 288
SS20: 144


*BellaShoes*
Picture
Shoe: Som1
Glue: ???
Crystals: Black Diamond Swarovski


*Roussel*
Picture
Shoe: Yokamia
Glue: ???
Crystals: Volcano Swarovski
SS07: 2000
SS09: 2000
SS12: 700
SS16: 500
SS20: 300


*Daisy2418*
Picture
Shoe: ???
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Crystal Swarovski

SS07: 1300
SS09: 1000
SS12: 600
SS16: 120
SS20: 120

"I used a lot more little stones and less bigger ones, but I maybe had 200 left of the SS07 and SS09 combined, and maybe 15 left each of the SS16 and SS20."


*MikaelaN*
Picture
Shoe: Ivory Satin VPs
Glue: Hotfix
Crystals: Crystal AB Swarovski
SS06: 3000
SS10: 2500
SS16: 550
SS20: 288


*LolitaBlue*
Picture
Shoe: Brown/canvas NPs dyed into blue and black canvas
Glue: E6000
Crystals: light topaz, indian pink, rose sun, peridot, saphire and light siam all in 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20 


*Karwood*
Picture
Shoe: Armadillo
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Jet, Cosmo Jet, Black Hematite, Black Diamond and Greige


*More_Choos*
Picture
Shoe: Helmut (dyed purple)
Glue: 
Crystals: Light Amethyst Swarovski


*Mizsunshyne*
Picture
Shoe: Miss Tack


*Ochie*
Picture
Shoe: ???
Glue: 
Crystals: Indian Pink Swarovski


*Najda*
Picture
Shoe: white patent Decollete Zeppa
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Clear crystal and Crystal AB


*oo_let_me_see*
Picture
Shoe: Copper Picadors
Glue: 
Crystals: Copper Swarovski


----------



## lolitablue

*Vendraz*i! Thank you!

Mine needed this:

LolitaBlue
Picture: 1640
Shoe: ???  Brown/canvas NPs  dyed into blue and black canvas
Glue: ???   E600
Crystals: light topaz, indian pink, rose sun, peridot, saphire and light siam all in 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20


----------



## Vendrazi

Thank you for the info! I am absolute crap at recognizing CL styles, so all the help I can get is muchly appreciated!!! ("What do you mean the difference between those shoes is that one has a straight heel and the other is slightly curved? Really?")


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow, *Vendrazi*! Thanks for this great list! I added my glue & Lolita's to your list


*Melialuvs2shop*
Picture Also detailed in this thread

Shoe: the Caroline in canvas colored light khaki, dyed gold, then used about 3000 crystals over the entire shoe
Glue: Barge cement (for all but a few crystals) which can be found at your local cobbler.
Crystals: smoked topaz in  ss5, ss7, ss9, ss12, ss14, ss16, ss20, & ss30.

"i want to say it took about 3,000 crystals to do both shoes. as for which size i used the most... that's a little hard to tell, but probably the ss12, ss14, & ss16. i thought i would be doing ss20 and below for the whole shoe, but the ss30 catches so much more light. i really only used the really small ones to fill in the blanks and to do the edges."


*Ceseeber*
Picture
Shoe: bronze patent Yoyos
Glue: Barge cement
Crystals: Dorado crystals
SS09: 740 
SS12: 360
SS16: 288
SS20: 288
SS30: 360


*JetSetGo*
Picture
Shoe: Som1
Time: 5 hours
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Light Sapphire AB Swarovski Flatbacks
SS07: 576
SS09: 576
SS12: 288
SS16: 288
SS20: 144


*BellaShoes*
Picture
Shoe: Som1
Glue: ???
Crystals: Black Diamond Swarovski


*Roussel*
Picture
Shoe: Yokamia
Glue: ???
Crystals: Volcano Swarovski
SS07: 2000
SS09: 2000
SS12: 700
SS16: 500
SS20: 300


*Daisy2418*
Picture
Shoe: ???
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Crystal Swarovski

SS07: 1300
SS09: 1000
SS12: 600
SS16: 120
SS20: 120

"I used a lot more little stones and less bigger ones, but I maybe had 200 left of the SS07 and SS09 combined, and maybe 15 left each of the SS16 and SS20."


*MikaelaN*
Picture
Shoe: Ivory Satin VPs
Glue: Hotfix
Crystals: Crystal AB Swarovski
SS06: 3000
SS10: 2500
SS16: 550
SS20: 288


*LolitaBlue*
Picture
Shoe: Brown/canvas NPs dyed into blue and black canvas
Glue: E6000
Crystals: light topaz, indian pink, rose sun, peridot, saphire and light siam all in 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20

*Karwood*
Picture
Shoe: Armadillo
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Jet, Cosmo Jet, Black Hematite, Black Diamond and Greige


*More_Choos*
Picture
Shoe: Helmut (dyed purple)
Glue: 
Crystals: Light Amethyst Swarovski


*Mizsunshyne*
Picture
Shoe: Miss Tack


*Ochie*
Picture
Shoe: ???
Glue: 
Crystals: Indian Pink Swarovski


*Najda*
Picture
Shoe: white patent Decollete Zeppa
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Clear crystal and Crystal AB


*oo_let_me_see*
Picture
Shoe: Copper Picadors
Glue: 
Crystals: Copper Swarovski


----------



## telesbrize

sara999 said:


> olms i type cooper instead of copper ALL THE TIME it's so nice to see someone else do it, heehe. they're stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> telesbrize - from what i've learned reading this thread you need to leave the crystals for a few hours (minimum) before trying to see if they are holding in place well. put some on...go to sleep and come back the next morning and see if they aren't stuck in place something strong!!



Thanks, *Sara*!  I'm heating up the hotfix tool right now to give it another, more patient, go!

Thanks for compiling the list, *Vendrazi*, that is a wonderful idea?

*oo_let_me_see*, those look fabulous!  The strass job really adds depth to the copper color .


----------



## Speedah

All the projects look amazing!!! 

I haven't had any problems with Gem-Tac with my projects- no odor, dries clear, and doesn't get stringy.


----------



## gheaden

*Vendrazi *, that was so nice of you to organize this.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*OLMS*, they look just wonderful!! Excellent job- LOVE the picadors!! 

*Vendrazi*- great job, thanks so much! i'll definitely be referring to your post when I go to do my own strass


----------



## LornaLou

I'm going to finish the last part of my shoe tonight, I'm going to sit until it's done. Then I have the other shoe to start lol! But I'm so pleased with how the one shoe looks, I'm taking my time with it so I have something to do when I want to, I'm in no rush. I will post photos later of my completed shoe!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Can't wait to see it, Lorna!


----------



## thoang0705

*Vendrazi* thanks for that!  I'm contemplating a strass job and this is soooo helpful!


----------



## LornaLou

Ok so here are my YoYo 100s so far, I only have one shoe complete because I am taking my time but so far so good, I love how pretty and sparkly they are


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*drool* *Lorna*

I'm still trying to allocate time to work on my DIY. *sigh*


----------



## LornaLou

More pics


----------



## jancedtif

Gorgeous *Lorna*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Pretty Lorna!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

They look wonderful, Lorna! Great job!


----------



## maianh_8686

*Lorna*  Your DIY is stunningly beautiful  i love it sooooo much


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lorna, they are stunning! What a fabulous job!  They look so fun! I love the color combo


----------



## LornaLou

Thank you


----------



## ochie

*lorna*- love them! god job!


----------



## rilokiley

Very pretty, *Lorna*!


----------



## Vendrazi

Oh, those are pretty! What was the original color of the shoe? (I keep wondering what the optimal relationship between the original shoe and the crystals should be.) And what crystals are you using?


----------



## LornaLou

Rose is the colour leather before  and I used Fuchsia and Fuchsia AB crystals


----------



## jeNYC

WOW *LORNA*, i'm inspired now...are your YoYos leather or patent?  I want to strass my YoYo's after I see urs...but im so lost...can you tell me the glue and stones you used?  thanks!


----------



## jeNYC

OK, my eyes have muscle spasms from looking at every page in this thread...

can someone explain to me the difference between Hotfix and Flatback?  Which one is best for leather?

Also, what is the best glue for leather?

Thanks a bunch gals!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Lorna*   they are GAWGUSS!!!


----------



## Ayala

jeNYC said:


> OK, my eyes have muscle spasms from looking at every page in this thread...
> 
> can someone explain to me the difference between Hotfix and Flatback?  Which one is best for leather?
> 
> Also, what is the best glue for leather?
> 
> Thanks a bunch gals!!!



Hotfix is not recommended for leather, only porous materials (posts regarding this on page 159)

Most ladies use E6000

You can easily just search the thread for answers instead of stressing your eyes on every page.


----------



## jeNYC

Hello Ladies, can you provide some inputs please?  Im strassing my black leather YoYos...which combo is better?  

I want to be able to wear the pair with everything...do you think the Black Diamond will blend in more with the leather or will the Crystal color be too bright against black leather?  Thanks

(1st pic ) Black Diamond + Black Diamond AB (2nd Pic)

(3rd pic) Crystal + Crystal AB (4th pic)


----------



## guccigal07

I am dying to buy a black pair so I can do black on black...I also love Jet....


----------



## pwecious_323

*Lornoa:* We have the same shoes and yours look fabulous! You make me want to do mine now. Thx for sharing the gor-ge-ous shoes!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

JeNyC &#8211; I would definitely stay dark on your black shoes.




guccigal07 said:


> I am dying to buy a black pair so I can do black on black*...I also love Jet...*.



Why thank you! I love you too GG! 

Hahaha.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jeNYC said:


> OK, my eyes have muscle spasms from looking at every page in this thread...
> 
> can someone explain to me the difference between Hotfix and Flatback?  Which one is best for leather?
> 
> Also, what is the best glue for leather?
> 
> Thanks a bunch gals!!!



All this info is in this thread.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Jen*, I would also stick with dark crystals...I like the black diamond but would be careful with the black diamond AB, because it looks like they will really stand out. That will just mean you'll have to be SUPER careful with placement so that they look even...am I right, ladies? Maybe it's just the picture....


----------



## jeNYC

I think you're right louboutinlawyer...hmm maybe i wont get the black diamond ab, and ill just stick with black diamond and cosmo jet instead.  thank you and JetSetGo for your inputs!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

jeNYC said:


> I think you're right louboutinlawyer...hmm maybe i wont get the black diamond ab, and ill just stick with black diamond and cosmo jet instead.  thank you and JetSetGo for your inputs!



Yes, i think that would look awesome!! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*lorna* what an amazing job!!!


----------



## lolitablue

*Lorna*, love that color on your yo-yos!!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*Lorna* That color is absolutely TDF!! The pink is so striking! I love it!  You have done a great job so far and I can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## Popsicool

jeNYC said:


> I think you're right louboutinlawyer...hmm maybe i wont get the black diamond ab, and ill just stick with black diamond and cosmo jet instead.  thank you and JetSetGo for your inputs!



*Jen*, I personally would go with Hematite - that would be AMAZING. Dark silver/pewter/metal look - and it would go with everything since it's neutral/silver


----------



## jeNYC

Hey Pop...thanks for your input...unfortunately...i took a long look at my yoyos and i chickened out because im not sure which black shades of crystals to use...i dun wanna regret it...therefore, i will be in search for a silver/white pair to strass with (clear) crystals and crystal ab instead!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Wonderful list!  That probably took some time to get together!  Kuddos to you!  I'll add my info too!



Vendrazi said:


> Since I'm getting ready to do my shoe, I decided to do a little research first. (Some characters traits never leave one.) So I've collated all the info I found so far in this thread. Please let me know who or what I may have missed!
> 
> *Melialuvs2shop*
> Picture Also detailed in this thread
> 
> Shoe: the Caroline in canvas colored light khaki, dyed gold, then used about 3000 crystals over the entire shoe
> Glue: Barge cement (for all but a few crystals) which can be found at your local cobbler.
> Crystals: smoked topaz in  ss5, ss7, ss9, ss12, ss14, ss16, ss20, & ss30.
> 
> "i want to say it took about 3,000 crystals to do both shoes. as for which size i used the most... that's a little hard to tell, but probably the ss12, ss14, & ss16. i thought i would be doing ss20 and below for the whole shoe, but the ss30 catches so much more light. i really only used the really small ones to fill in the blanks and to do the edges."
> 
> 
> *Ceseeber*
> Picture
> Shoe: bronze patent Yoyos
> Glue: Barge cement
> Crystals: Dorado crystals
> SS09: 740
> SS12: 360
> SS16: 288
> SS20: 288
> SS30: 360
> 
> 
> *JetSetGo*
> Picture
> Shoe: Som1
> Time: 5 hours
> Glue: ???
> Crystals: Light Sapphire AB Swarovski Flatbacks
> SS07: 576
> SS09: 576
> SS12: 288
> SS16: 288
> SS20: 144
> 
> 
> *BellaShoes*
> Picture
> Shoe: Som1
> Glue: ???
> Crystals: Black Diamond Swarovski
> 
> 
> *Roussel*
> Picture
> Shoe: Yokamia
> Glue: ???
> Crystals: Volcano Swarovski
> SS07: 2000
> SS09: 2000
> SS12: 700
> SS16: 500
> SS20: 300
> 
> 
> *Daisy2418*
> Picture
> Shoe: ???
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Crystal Swarovski
> 
> SS07: 1300
> SS09: 1000
> SS12: 600
> SS16: 120
> SS20: 120
> 
> "I used a lot more little stones and less bigger ones, but I maybe had 200 left of the SS07 and SS09 combined, and maybe 15 left each of the SS16 and SS20."
> 
> 
> *MikaelaN*
> Picture
> Shoe: Ivory Satin VPs
> Glue: Hotfix
> Crystals: Crystal AB Swarovski
> SS06: 3000
> SS10: 2500
> SS16: 550
> SS20: 288
> 
> 
> *LolitaBlue*
> Picture
> Shoe: Brown/canvas NPs dyed into blue and black canvas
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: light topaz, indian pink, rose sun, peridot, saphire and light siam all in 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20
> 
> 
> *Karwood*
> Picture
> Shoe: Armadillo
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Jet, Cosmo Jet, Black Hematite, Black Diamond and Greige
> 
> 
> *More_Choos*
> Picture
> Shoe: Helmut (dyed purple)
> Glue:
> Crystals: Light Amethyst Swarovski
> 
> 
> *Mizsunshyne*
> Picture
> Shoe: Miss Tack
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Clear crystal Swarovski
> SS07: 547
> SS09: 362
> SS12: 256
> SS16: 121
> SS20: <144
> 
> *Ochie*
> Picture
> Shoe: ???
> Glue:
> Crystals: Indian Pink Swarovski
> 
> 
> *Najda*
> Picture
> Shoe: white patent Decollete Zeppa
> Glue: E6000
> Crystals: Clear crystal and Crystal AB
> 
> 
> *oo_let_me_see*
> Picture
> Shoe: Copper Picadors
> Glue:
> Crystals: Copper Swarovski


----------



## Vendrazi

Thank you! 

I guess I will post an updated version of this list every week, to get people up to speed....


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, all your strass projects are just beautiful. *E, Lorna*- fabulous - each pair is unique and the color choices are wonderful.


----------



## Ayala

I finally took 30 minutes to start my project today.  My biggest challenge so far is with the glue...putting it on, cleaning it up, and trying to take enough out of the tube that I can use most of it before it dries.

I'm sorta regretting doing them.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I remember when I would bling out my friend phones for them it was easier to squirt glue out onto a plastic surface and "dip" the stone in the glue. That way I did not have to worry about smearing glue on the phone, glue dying too fast or having to worry about clean up. Has anyone tried that yet?


----------



## Ayala

I put my glue in a cut water bottle today.  It seemed like it dried quickly.  With the dipping I always ended up with too much glue on the back and then the overrun when I pushed the stone down.  HTH.


----------



## Alegory

I live in LA what is the best paint brand and color name or stock number to touch up red sole the arch of my left shoe got scuff mark from a bar stool please Help!!!!


----------



## Ayala

Alegory said:


> I live in LA what is the best paint brand and color name or stock number to touch up red sole the arch of my left shoe got scuff mark from a bar stool please Help!!!!



http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...oe-care-and-maintenance-guide-faq-375416.html

The first post should be what you need.


----------



## Alegory

Ayala said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...oe-care-and-maintenance-guide-faq-375416.html
> 
> The first post should be what you need.


 Oh thank you just found some good answers  xoxo!


----------



## telesbrize

I thought I'd report on my glue experiment in Kid Leather.  Hotfix was easy to pick off, even after 24 hours so I bit the bullet and tried the E-6000 which after 24 hours is still holding VERY strong.  I was hesitant with the E-6000 after hearing about how horrible the vapors are, but I didn't find them _that_ bad (and I thought I was sensitive to those things).

Once I complete this project, I do plan on trying on a Patent pair that needs some TLC.

I also do adjustments myself and own my own stretchers.  For you fellow DIYers, the cost of a stretcher online is the same as a trip or two to the cobbler and stretching spray is mostly rubbing alcohol.  I have wide feet and like to stretch some of my shoes before I wear them and then there's no break-in period.


----------



## karwood

*Lorna,* I absolutely love what you did with your yoyos! You did a beautiful job and I love the color combinations of the fuchsia and fuchsia AB crystsals!


----------



## alyssa08

telesbrize said:


> I also do adjustments myself and own my own stretchers. For you fellow DIYers, the cost of a stretcher online is the same as a trip or two to the cobbler and stretching spray is mostly rubbing alcohol. I have wide feet and like to stretch some of my shoes before I wear them and then there's no break-in period.


 
I second the amazing-ness of shoe stretchers! I just bought a pair and now my VPs are finally comfortable. I'm wondering though, are you supposed to put the stretching liquid on the inside or outside? I was putting it on the inside and then the stretchers were getting stuck inside them... like I was yanking on them and had a really hard time getting them out.


----------



## Theren

Well you guys are so awesome.. and I really want to try this myself.. sooo I am going to DIY on a pair of calvin klein shoes I got for really cheap and if they turn out good.. I will try to find a pair of yoyos or VPs to do this on..


----------



## telesbrize

alyssa08 said:


> I second the amazing-ness of shoe stretchers! I just bought a pair and now my VPs are finally comfortable. I'm wondering though, are you supposed to put the stretching liquid on the inside or outside? I was putting it on the inside and then the stretchers were getting stuck inside them... like I was yanking on them and had a really hard time getting them out.



I put the stretching liquid on the inside and made the same assumption you did.  The stretcher did stick, but I didn't have much trouble getting it out.  It did leave a print, but those have faded with time.  Anything is worth getting my favorite shoes to fit like a glove!  I will say that this only works on quality leather.  Cheaper shoes and non-leather shoes don't stretch.

I'm about to order my crystals!  I was able to pick off my test stone glued with E-6000, but it took a lot of effort.  With leather, it is probable worth it to keep a few extra stones on hand for repairs if you really wear your shoes like I do!


----------



## telesbrize

Rhinestoneshop.com has coupons listed on their facebook fan page for those of you ordering.  

http://www.facebook.com/rhinestoneshop

Mine are on the way!  I went conservative with my count so I can judge which sizes I need more of better later.


----------



## caitle

I finally won a strassable pair of shoes off ebay! I got pewter yoyo's. Here's a link to the picture.

http://i.ebayimg.com/16/!BpH!dGg!2k~$(KGrHqIOKiwEuZwZsFhzBLp-8gfW9!~~_35.JPG

I was thinking of crystal or crystal AB stones. But more likely crystal AB so they can be extra sparkly. Any opinions or ideas? Thanks!

I'm so happy to have finally got a pair - this was the sixth pair i had bid on.


----------



## JetSetGo!

caitle said:


> I finally won a strassable pair of shoes off ebay! I got pewter yoyo's. Here's a link to the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of crystal or crystal AB stones. But more likely crystal AB so they can be extra sparkly. Any opinions or ideas? Thanks!
> 
> I'm so happy to have finally got a pair - this was the sixth pair i had bid on.




Congrats! What about Topaz AB or Lt Colorado AB? Ooooh! Indian Sapphire would be lovely too!


----------



## vhdos

I posted this before and didn't get much of a response, so I'll try again.  Does anyone have any DIY ideas for a wood heel?  There is a cute pair of shoes on EBay that are black patent, but I'm not crazy about the wood heel.  Suggestions?  TIA


----------



## sara999

i actually responded that you can paint the heel. my black no barres have a stacked wooden platform and heel that has been painted black.


----------



## Stephanie***

I won't ever do a DIY project with my CLs! I am too scared it fails! How can you handle the fear ladies? medic?


----------



## jobaker

Amazed and delighted by this thread. Now obsessed with strassing.


----------



## vhdos

sara999 said:


> i actually responded that you can paint the heel. my black no barres have a stacked wooden platform and heel that has been painted black.



Do you have pictures and/or instructions in this thread?
Thanks!


----------



## Theren

Well ladies.. I won my first ever pair of CL's on the bay (had them authenticated here) and once I do the calvin klein shoes and see how they work.. I MAY strass this pair of Cl's..Im not sure though because there is already alot going on with these.


----------



## sara999

vhdos said:


> Do you have pictures and/or instructions in this thread?
> Thanks!


i didn't paint them myself, they came that way. im' not at home so i can't take a photo right now but i know that some of our users have painted over stacked heels before


----------



## Ayala

^^ I believe Speedah did and has step-by-step pics on page 1 of this thread. HTH


----------



## vhdos

Ayala said:


> ^^ I believe Speedah did and has step-by-step pics on page 1 of this thread. HTH



Oh, geez!  and here I thought I'd have to search the whole thread when it was right there on page 1!  Thanks for pointing that out.  I still don't know if that's a project that I want to try.  It seems as though painting the heel just doesn't turn out looking as professional as some of the other DIY projects do.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I'm sure a cobbler would be able to do it.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

oo_let_me_see said:


> Everyone's DIY looks amazing!!!  I finally finished my other shoe.  These are Copper Picadors with Copper crystals.



wow these look amazing!!! i LOVE the colors!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Theren said:


> Well ladies.. I won my first ever pair of CL's on the bay (had them authenticated here) and once I do the calvin klein shoes and see how they work.. I MAY strass this pair of Cl's..Im not sure though because there is already alot going on with these.



Wonderful! Congratulations! I'm sure you'll come up with something really fun to do with them- I'm always amazed by the creativity of the ladies who post their creations in this thread!


----------



## telesbrize

Congrats!  I was interested in that same pair on ebay but when I ended up getting a pair in the Outnet sale I decided to let them go.  I LOVE the color!  I'd have to see them in person to decide about the strass, but you could do something really creative!



Theren said:


> Well ladies.. I won my first ever pair of CL's on the bay (had them authenticated here) and once I do the calvin klein shoes and see how they work.. I MAY strass this pair of Cl's..Im not sure though because there is already alot going on with these.


----------



## Ayala

I would say just strass the heel first because the front it too pretty with the lacing detail.


----------



## Vodkaine

Ayala said:


> I would say just strass the heel first because the front it too pretty with the lacing detail.




same here !!


----------



## Theren

I was thinking of the same thing since I was drawn to the shoes because of the lace detail on the front in the first place. I thought the color is so unique and with my growing collection of shoes I wanted my first CL's to really make a statement and I think these do.


----------



## tulip618

If you are looking to purchase flatback crystals online, I suggest artbeads.com 
they are very reasonable and ships out really fast!!  I haven't crystalized any of my shoes but I did crystalized my cell phones and made crystal jewelries. 

Best of luck in your strass projects!!!


----------



## mizsunshyne

Oh!  I'm so disappointed!  The strassing job I did on my shoes came off.  Oh well.  I will strass another shoe that I will love more!  Hopefully that will be soon.


----------



## jeNYC

mizsunshyne said:


> Oh! I'm so disappointed! The strassing job I did on my shoes came off. Oh well. I will strass another shoe that I will love more! Hopefully that will be soon.


 
what material was ur shoes and what crystals/glue did u use?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yes, *Miz*, what material are you working on and what crystals/glue did you use? The different combos can make a big difference. 




vhdos said:


> I posted this before and didn't get much of a response, so I'll try again.  Does anyone have any DIY ideas for a wood heel?  There is a cute pair of shoes on EBay that are black patent, but I'm not crazy about the wood heel.  Suggestions?  TIA



I responded to this too. I've done it myself but I would recommend taking to a cobbler. CL wood has finish to it that I believe needs primed/sanded down. For the hassle I'd rather have a cobbler do it. On one pair that I did myself the wood came out ok with the Meltonian spray but another pair that I tried to make black didn't hold very well. 

The No Barres and some Altadamas have a painted wood heel but they come like that.


----------



## JetSetGo!

tulip618 said:


> If you are looking to purchase flatback crystals online, I suggest artbeads.com
> they are very reasonable and ships out really fast!!  I haven't crystalized any of my shoes but I did crystalized my cell phones and made crystal jewelries.
> 
> Best of luck in your strass projects!!!



This site is actually one of the more expensive ones out there.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Agreed. Although their rhinestone color card is one of the cheaper ones.


----------



## JetSetGo!

True, I did get one of those!


----------



## rilokiley

I worked on my DIY for about 5 hours today... phew!   I think I need to order more crystals though.  I'm hoping to be done in a week or so, but I may bring one shoe to the meet up 

How's everyone else's DIY projects going?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay, Rilo! I can't wait to seeeee!!!


----------



## Theren

I am about to start my non-cl diy tonight to practice.. When they are done Ill post up so I can get some tips from the ladies on here who do professional-like strass work.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Speedah said:


> ^^ Yes, *Miz*, what material are you working on and what crystals/glue did you use? The different combos can make a big difference.





jeNYC said:


> what material was ur shoes and what crystals/glue did u use?



*Speedah* and *jeNYC*- The glue I used was E6000 and the crystals came off a seller from *bay.  I just think the glue from the gold leaf kit didn't stick to the silver leaf I used for the background since I didn't want the wood to stick out.  I could have just painted it but I didn't know with what material so I stuck with silver leaf.  It's okay though.  The shoes are going to go bye-bye anyway but I am still able to pick out all my stones.  Such a hassle though.


----------



## vuittonamour

i have a feeling that when i finally do strass a pair of shoes it's going to be like my website projects. i HATE to put it down, so i will literally sit here on the computer from morning till night. i get frustrated and just want it to be done. lol.


----------



## indypup

rilokiley said:


> I worked on my DIY for about 5 hours today... phew!  I think I need to order more crystals though. I'm hoping to be done in a week or so, but I may bring one shoe to the meet up
> 
> How's everyone else's DIY projects going?


 
Oh, I can't wait to see!

Mine is not going... I haven't had ANY time to work on it!


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> Yay, Rilo! I can't wait to seeeee!!!



Thanks, J!  I can't wait to meet you! 




vuittonamour said:


> i have a feeling that when i finally do strass a pair of shoes it's going to be like my website projects. i HATE to put it down, so i will literally sit here on the computer from morning till night. i get frustrated and just want it to be done. lol.



It might be different once you actually start... I am like that, too (like to just sit down and get things done), but with the e6000 glue, I really can't do it for more than 3 hours or so at a time before having to take a break.




indypup said:


> Oh, I can't wait to see!
> 
> Mine is not going... I haven't had ANY time to work on it!



Thanks, *indy*!  I know what you mean.  This has really taken a lot more time than I thought it would.  I'm looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ it's funny, i realized i already have a big tube of that glue in the drawer downstairs in the kitchen. i bought a bunch of different kinds last year when i was making a cupcake tier for my friend's bridal shower and didn't know what kind of glue would stick, and that must have been a kind i thought i'd try. still never been opened. now i just need the shoes and the crystals. lol.


----------



## Theren

Here is where I am as of right now


----------



## rilokiley

ugh, I am soooo close to being done, but I need more ss7 crystals!!


----------



## jeNYC

Theren said:


> Here is where I am as of right now


 

good work so far!!!!!  i'm so excited to see you finish!any tips?


----------



## Theren

Ive been using Tanzanite AB's with the hotfix tool.. The only thing I have noticed is that if you get the tip too close to other ones, the start to get loose. Its very tedious but dont give up lol!


----------



## jeNYC

Theren said:


> Ive been using Tanzanite AB's with the hotfix tool.. The only thing I have noticed is that if you get the tip too close to other ones, the start to get loose. Its very tedious but dont give up lol!


 
how do u mean they start to get loose?  u mean the hot fix tip rubbing against the other crystal before it drys?  how do you fix it when you moved the crystals by accident? (did the glue dry up fast, therefore, it would be difficult to move the crystal back?  does it leave glue stain?)  im planning to get the hofix tool also.  

i was watching the how to apply crystals with hotfix on youtube...and ppl do it two ways:  

1) they use the tool to pick up the crystal, then apply the crystal to the material 

2) OR they first put the crystal on the material, then they place the tool on the top to let it melt on the material.  

i feel the second option might be too risky because what if it overheats and burns the shoe?  which option did u use?


----------



## Theren

I started out with the 10ss trying to put them all on one after the other.. You need to give each crystal a minute or two to settle before putting another one on near it. i mean when you put a new crystal on the shoe and then use the tool (option B) you can heat a crystal already on the shoe and cause the glue to melt again and thus having them get loose and moving. I have now started doing option A and Im sooo much happier.


----------



## ochie

Theren- is the shoes patent? thanks


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Finally my DIY job is done, here it is my custom made christian louboutin libelle

it was look like this


----------



## sweetiemermaid

sweetiemermaid said:


> Finally my DIY job is done, here it is my custom made christian louboutin libelle
> 
> it was look like this




I took the color PVC stuff off


----------



## sweetiemermaid

sweetiemermaid said:


> I took the color PVC stuff off



strass the heel with peach crytal


----------



## Theren

Ochie.. yes they are.


----------



## JetSetGo!

sweetiemermaid said:


> I took the color PVC stuff off



Wow! these look great with your makeover!


----------



## BellaShoes

That was a great idea *sweetie mermaid*!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Thanks Jets and Bella, here are some modeling pic of my new gold Sandal


----------



## CMP86

^^ They look so much better!


----------



## Barlow

^^

Beautiful!!!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

CMP86 said:


> ^^ They look so much better!



Thank u, now I finally can take them out...


----------



## sweetiemermaid

Barlow said:


> ^^
> 
> Beautiful!!!




thank uuuuuuuuu


----------



## rilokiley

*sweetiemermaid*, wow, great job!!  The Libelles look 100000 times better!  Was it hard to take the PVC off?  How did you do it?


----------



## sweetiemermaid

rilokiley said:


> *sweetiemermaid*, wow, great job!!  The Libelles look 100000 times better!  Was it hard to take the PVC off?  How did you do it?



Thanks dear! actually I was going to take it to cobbler to get professionally done then my brother in law sugguest let him try, obvised he done a great job 
it took him about 45 mins


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!! That shoe looks so much better without the colored PVC!! I would love to see how the whole shoe would looked strassed!! That would be amazing!!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

rilokiley said:


> *sweetiemermaid*, wow, great job!!  The Libelles look 100000 times better!  Was it hard to take the PVC off?  How did you do it?





jimmyshoogirl said:


> OMG!! That shoe looks so much better without the colored PVC!! I would love to see how the whole shoe would looked strassed!! That would be amazing!!



I was going to do it in the begining, but gave up coz the strap too thin to put crystal on


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## vuittonamour

hi ladies, i have a question for some opinions on a DIY idea. i'm thinking about my wedding shoes (again) and have thought of something today that hadn't occured to me before. i am now thinking about baby blue satin shoes (hopefully lady claude in the shorter heel height if they will do the SO for me) but if not, i'm thinking a pair of you yous. i see some online stores stock them in white/ivory...should i just order those and see about dying them myself or having them dyed, or should i just try to SO in a light blue satin from CL? i know the latter would be a lot more expensive but i just don't want the dye job to look messy in my bridal pics. and i want the dye color to be such a HINT of baby blue, like really really light. i'd then DIY strass them in regular crystal and perhaps a stone with a hint of baby blue in them so they come off as white/baby blue. 

any ideas?


----------



## jeNYC

vuittonamour said:


> hi ladies, i have a question for some opinions on a DIY idea. i'm thinking about my wedding shoes (again) and have thought of something today that hadn't occured to me before. i am now thinking about baby blue satin shoes (hopefully lady claude in the shorter heel height if they will do the SO for me) but if not, i'm thinking a pair of you yous. i see some online stores stock them in white/ivory...should i just order those and see about dying them myself or having them dyed, or should i just try to SO in a light blue satin from CL? i know the latter would be a lot more expensive but i just don't want the dye job to look messy in my bridal pics. and i want the dye color to be such a HINT of baby blue, like really really light. i'd then DIY strass them in regular crystal and perhaps a stone with a hint of baby blue in them so they come off as white/baby blue.
> 
> any ideas?


 
Hello, i actually ordered the Bridal You You and im not even engaged!  hhahaa i just wanna strass a pair...but im going to ebay a cheap white satin pair to practice first, maybe u should do the same and play it around with it


----------



## authenticplease

Sweetiemermaid....Love your DIY Strass Libelle, they look amazing!  Wonderful idea to use this style!!


----------



## sweetiemermaid

authenticplease said:


> Sweetiemermaid....Love your DIY Strass Libelle, they look amazing!  Wonderful idea to use this style!!



Thank u so much authentic


----------



## vuittonamour

jeNYC said:


> Hello, i actually ordered the Bridal You You and im not even engaged!  hhahaa i just wanna strass a pair...but im going to ebay a cheap white satin pair to practice first, maybe u should do the same and play it around with it



hmm. was it you who ordered from browns and they were supposed to be yoyos? i actually ordered some camel you yous from neimans but it is going to be a while before i get them. i really love the lower heeled lady claude style best but if they won't SO them for me then you yous it is. they're pretty similar but LCs have a small platform and the shape is a little different. hmm...

oh and i'm not engaged yet either. but i am hoping sooner than later.


----------



## alyssa08

I think if you take them to a cobbler to be dyed, they would come out very nice. the problem with SOing is you can only do what fabrics they offer and that could limit your color options. plus if you're going to strass them, any imperfections in the color wouldn't really show?


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ true. i hope they will be dyable though. i guess the bridal shoes especially are? i have heard some people say cobblers told them some styles couldn't be dyed and they didn't believe them so they dyed them themselves. 

when the time comes i'm going to go get a paint swatch of the color i want. hopefully they will turn out nice


----------



## alyssa08

in the shopping subforum, they have a list of a lot of the materials available for SO. you should check it out


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks, i hang around in that thread every once in a while. i didn't see too many colors listed for satin. i only plan to SO them if i can get the lower heeled LC or if i can't find a pair of white youyous.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm actually in the (very) slow process of strassing my black patent decol zeps (both the heel and bottom platform) in black diamond AB.  It gives off a beautiful multihued color in blue/green/grey, etc. and I figured I may as well do something fun (plus it'll be great with a colored dress)... I already have black patent decolletes haha, so I feel like I have room to play.   The E6000 supposedly works on wood (according to the instructions), so I'll see how it goes... no stones have fallen off and they seem secure... I didn't sand anything down or do anything to prime the wood either. 

I plan to strass my black kid yoyos with a more conventional (easier to match ) "regular" Black Diamond at some point too.   I think black diamond would be great if you want the shoe to remain fairly neutral, or you could play into the warm tone of the wood and choose something goldenish (like topaz).  

If you want it to be really subtle, you could try jet (I think that's the darkest, most matte shade of black) or you could even go with a darker contrast color (volcano), etc. 




vhdos said:


> I posted this before and didn't get much of a response, so I'll try again.  Does anyone have any DIY ideas for a wood heel?  There is a cute pair of shoes on EBay that are black patent, but I'm not crazy about the wood heel.  Suggestions?  TIA


----------



## fieryfashionist

*sweetiemermaid* - They look beautiful!!   So much more versatile IMO!!   You did a fabulous job!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Firey*- that sounds amazing!! Progress pics, pretty please?? 

*Sweetiemermaid*- WOW!! 10000% improvement!! I was really not a fan of the libelle, but i LOVE what you've done with them! Fabulous!

*Vuitton*- I have a low-heeled lady claude, and it is the perfect shoe. So comfortable, and beautiful at the same time. They would be the perfect bridal shoe. I hope you can find them!!


----------



## telesbrize

Sweetiemermaid - that looks amazing!  what a great makeover!

Vuitton - I wonder if you could find a crystal with a blu-ish AB tone to it, it could save you the trouble of dying a shoe and get the same effect.  Good luck!  I'm sure whatever you choose will be beautiful!


----------



## vuittonamour

louboutinlawyer said:


> *Vuitton*- I have a low-heeled lady claude, and it is the perfect shoe. So comfortable, and beautiful at the same time. They would be the perfect bridal shoe. I hope you can find them!!


 

yessss this is what i want. saks has them in patent right now (green and a larger size of nude) but i need them in white, and preferably satin. i really hope CL will approve that shoe for SO. but it will be a little while before i inquire about SO.


----------



## vuittonamour

telesbrize said:


> Sweetiemermaid - that looks amazing! what a great makeover!
> 
> Vuitton - I wonder if you could find a crystal with a blu-ish AB tone to it, it could save you the trouble of dying a shoe and get the same effect. Good luck! I'm sure whatever you choose will be beautiful!


 
one of the colors i am looking at is crystal moonlight. it says it gives off a blue effect but is still crystal. i have a color card but it's not on mine. i was thinking of just ordering some to see if i'd found my answer.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

vuittonamour said:


> yessss this is what i want. saks has them in patent right now (green and a larger size of nude) but i need them in white, and preferably satin. i really hope CL will approve that shoe for SO. but it will be a little while before i inquire about SO.



Yeah, I've seen those ones- they're soooo pretty!! mine are silver goa, and I have no idea where they came from. I think they're a pretty rare style, as I wasn't even sure what they were when I bought them! (I got mine on ebay and had to have them identified here...).  I really hope your SO gets approved


----------



## Vendrazi

Sweetiemermaid: those Libelles look great! Awesome job.

I really have to get started on mine instead of drooling over everyone's here!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

sweetiemermaid...it looks GREAT!

I'm with you vendrazi. I have all my supplies just have to start. Maybe we should have a DIY playdate


----------



## rilokiley

I'm still not done yet (just a little section on the front right shoe to do- waiting on crystals), but I wanted to share


----------



## crazzee_shopper

oh *Rilo* - that's breathtakingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## telesbrize

*rilokiley* - wow  I just love the volcano crystals!  I'm going to have to find a pair that compliments the volcano later, first roussel and now yours, beautiful!

I thought I'd share on what I've been up to... my crystals came today, yay!!!  This took me about 45 min, I guess I was able to work really quickly with the excitement of finally getting to work on my own project.  I have finished the heel of this yellow yo yo kid with Citrine AB crystals using e6000 glue.  I used a q-tip with most of the cotton pulled off one side and some Vaseline as a placer, so the crystals are greasy.  I'm not going to clean them until the glue has had a chance to set for at least 24 hours.  I do plan on doing the entire shoes.  Initially, I was going to change the color of these, but then I found the Citrine AB's!

Without further adieu, welcome "Little Miss Sunshine" to the club...


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*telebrize* - cant wait to see the finish product. Looking GREAT thusfar!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *crazzee* and *telesbrize*! 

*telesbrize*- wow, the Citrine AB looks perfect with the yellow kid!  Looking good so far!


----------



## sara999

rilo, WOW!!!! so gorgeous! i love them! (and want to steal them away for myself!)


telesbrize, miss sunshine is spot on, i really really like how that is shaping up!! they're so cheerful and lovely


----------



## Theren

Ladies those are both beautiful!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

*Rilo* Wow!! Those look amazing!!! Volcano strass is soo pretty!

*telesbrize* Love the color!! The heel looks perfect too!


----------



## vuittonamour

rilo, gorgeous!!

telesbrize, they are going to look awesome! i can't wait to see hem when they're done!


----------



## authenticplease

Rilo.....those are some HAWT piggies!!

Telesbrize....love the yellow!


----------



## rdgldy

*telebreze, rilo*-really gorgeous, ladies.


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you so much, *sara*, *Theren*, *TwiggyStar*, *vuittonamour*, *authentic*, and *rdgldy*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Rilo*, they are stunning!!!! You've done an amazing job!

*telebrize*, Beautiful! What a fun color!  Your Vaseline technique is so interesting!


----------



## najda

THEY'RE DONE!! I just finished my Crystal/Crystal AB Strass White Patent Decollete Zeppas! The pictures don't remotely do them justice. They shine like the sun. The E6000 stuck beautifully to the leather without any issues. I put the crystals as close together as possible. I still haven't tallied up the total number of crystals and what sizes of each color I used. I am still debating if I should cover the wood platform or not. I kinda feel like they clash a little. But then again, I like the contrast...opinions are welcome. Thanks for all the strassers club members for help along the way. Happy to help with any questions as well. ENJOY!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gorgeous *najda*


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, omg, *rilo*, they are beyond words!!   I love, love Volcano and you did an incredible job!!   I think I need to strass something in volcano at some point!! 

*telesbrize* - Wow, citrine AB sounds TDF and looks so beautiful on the yellow!!  You did an awesome job so far!! 
*
najda*, you did an amazing job... they are beautiful!!   Hmm, I see what you mean about liking the contrast, but personally, I would strass the wood too... I like the contrast of plain patent against the wood, but a stunningly strassed shoe against the wood is a lil _too_ much contrast for my liking, if that makes any sense.   Whatever you decide on though I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay ladies, I finally have something to post here!   I have like 298293 ideas running through my head about what I want to do, but I finally did something haha. :-p  

My black patent decol zeps needed a lil bling!   I used black diamond AB crystals, and didn't do anything (sand, dye, etc.) to the wood... I love the contrast of the golden wood peeking through the shining crystals against the black patent!   Ohh and I used an interesting method haha (courtesy of what I could find at Michaels!)... I bought an art eraser with the consistency of silly putty and pulled off a small piece to attach to a wooden stick... it picked the crystals up nicely and made it fairly easy to apply the E6000 glue! 

My camera cord is MIA, so I have crappy iphone pics!  I only did the the heel of one shoe so far and it took around 2-3 hours.  I worked realllly slow though and don't have time to resume til next week (but it'll go much quicker I'm sure)!  Ohhh and I'm definitely strassing the platform part too!

Dim light:





Brighter light:


----------



## fieryfashionist

*najda*, I love how we did opposite sparkly things to the same shoe haha ... so funny.


----------



## Theren

Najda I love love love the outcome!

Fireyfashionist- oo I would keep it just like that!


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> *Rilo*, they are stunning!!!! You've done an amazing job!



Thanks again, *Jet*!




fieryfashionist said:


> Ahh, omg, *rilo*, they are beyond words!!   I love, love Volcano and you did an incredible job!!   I think I need to strass something in volcano at some point!!



Hi Minal!  Thanks so much!   You are doing a great job on yours as well!  Black patent + strass heel is TDF... so elegant!


*najda*- I think you did a great job strassing.  I agree with Minal though and would probably strass the heel and platform as well.  The strass is very formal, but wood or cork heels/platforms are very casual... I think it would look better consistent, if you know what I mean.  JMO though!


----------



## creighbaby

Whew, it took more than a week, but I finally made it through all 183 pages of this amazing thread. 

I know this has been said before, but it bears repeating (again and again) ka-dooz to all the amazingly talented and creative ladies!

I am so inspired, but so nervous to start a project. I have a couple of pair of miss tacks (beige patent and beige suede) that could stand some updating. I'm thinking a version of yellow for one of them. (I like the citrine that *telesbrize *used.)

Question, do you ladies wear your strassed shoes during the day, or are they an evening shoe?


----------



## karwood

*rilo,* your pigalles look amazing!!! You truly did an outstanding job!
*telebrize,* I can't wait to see the finish product. I am loving the yellow so far.
*najda,* Beautiful job, but I have to agree with *fiery.*  I think the strass and wood are a bit too contrast. Personally, I think you should take it all the way and strass the wood. Then again this is my opinion, what matters most is that YOU are happy with the final outcome.
*fiery,* I love what you are doing so far! IMO, I think you should  strass the heels and the platform only.


----------



## rilokiley

creighbaby said:


> Question, do you ladies wear your strassed shoes during the day, or are they an evening shoe?



I'm not finished so haven't worn mine out yet... but I plan on wearing them just as evening shoes.  But I think it just depends on the style and the color of strass that you have, KWIM?  Like with a more neutral strass, I can see them worn during the day, too.  But, and this is just my personal preference, I find my volcano strass to be a little too out there for everyday wear.  Again, that's just me though! 




karwood said:


> *rilo,* your pigalles look amazing!!! You truly did an outstanding job!



Thanks, *karwood*


----------



## pwecious_323

*najda: *Wow!!! You shoes look beautiful!! I like how the contrast against the wood heels as well. Keep them the way you have them. It looks absolutely beautiful. Btw, got any modeling pix with the shoes???


----------



## ochie

*rilo-* congrats! they are stunning! post modeling pic when your done.. Are you going to the BH signing?  
*telebrize- * have fun finishing your shoes..
*najda-* they are also stunning! good job!
*fiery-* I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

*fiery,* they look great!!
*nadja*, I think you've done a really beautiful job.  I would strass the platform and heel as well though.  I think the strass is so exceptional on its own that the wood detracts from the fabulousity of the crystals.  This is just my opinion-if you love them as they are, ENJOY!!!!!  You are the one wearing them and you have to love them.


----------



## rilokiley

ochie said:


> *rilo-* congrats! they are stunning! post modeling pic when your done.. Are you going to the BH signing?




Thank you, *ochie*!  Yes, modeling pics, of course, when I'm done   Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it to the BH signing... wrong coast!   I'll be at the NYC meet up this Saturday though.  Will you be there?


----------



## creighbaby

rilokiley said:


> I'm not finished so haven't worn mine out yet... but I plan on wearing them just as evening shoes.  But I think it just depends on the style and the color of strass that you have, KWIM?  Like with a more neutral strass, I can see them worn during the day, too.  But, and this is just my personal preference, I find my volcano strass to be a little too out there for everyday wear.  Again, that's just me though!



Thank you. I don't think bright yellow shoes would go over too well in my office.


----------



## telesbrize

*najda* - Congrats!  They look fabulous?  I'd be on the fence, too, for the wooden parts, but after seeing *fieryfashionist*'s fabulous work, I say go for it!

Thank you, *ochie*, *karwood*, *fieryfashionist*, *JetSetGo!*, *rdgldy*, *authenticplease*, *vuittonamour*, *crazzee*_shopper, *rilokiley*, *sara999*, *Theren*, & *TwiggyStar*!

I'm loving the yellow!  In person, the AB brings out peachy and blue colors as well.  I wanted a yellow pair of shoes, it's a side benefit that they get to be so fabulous.  I'm still holding out for a closed toe in a color that compliments the AB for my Samira strass copy.  A white or silver satin Ron Ron 85 would be perfect if anyone sees one.  I'm half holding out for a wedding shoe because the blue sole will look great with the AB's!

Here are some progress photos.  I'll have to take a break soon while I order more crystals!











Happy strassing everyone!


----------



## authenticplease

Great progress Telesbrize!  They look amazing!!


----------



## Melocoton

^^^Ooooh, gorgeous!!


----------



## vuittonamour

wow blingy-bling! they almost look gold in pictures now!


----------



## gucci_girl_gg

wow ladies, i hardly ever post on here im much more of a lurker but after admiring the strass loubies online i fell in love then stumbled upon this post and pretty much read it all... in one night! it took me about 6 hours but i was so amazed that i just had to keep going! i think they all look AMAZING, seriously! i crystalise my own mobile but im sure i could never do a job as cool as you guys have done on the shoes! im holding out to buy my first pair of loub's in america this summer (dont get many good deals in the uk in shops i dont think) and might even think about trying this myself! i really think your all fab and amazing for all the hours and hard work you put in doing these and i really am like a blackbird, love anything shiny and metallic and all i can actually say is WOW! 
xx


----------



## caitle

Your DIY is looking fantastic Telesbrize! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*telesbrize* - that is looking fantastic!!


----------



## Vendrazi

crazzee_shopper said:


> sweetiemermaid...it looks GREAT!
> 
> I'm with you vendrazi. I have all my supplies just have to start. Maybe we should have a DIY playdate



LOL! It's a date. I have got to get moving.

These shoes look fantastic! Rilokiley and telesbrize, I salute you!


----------



## Vendrazi

Okay, the current listing of all the DIY Strassing projects we've had in this thread... Please let me know if I've missed any info about your project or gotten anything wrong!

*Melialuvs2shop*
Picture Also detailed in this thread

Shoe: the Caroline in canvas colored light khaki, dyed gold, then used about 3000 crystals over the entire shoe
Glue: Barge cement (for all but a few crystals) which can be found at your local cobbler.
Crystals: smoked topaz in  ss5, ss7, ss9, ss12, ss14, ss16, ss20, & ss30.

"i want to say it took about 3,000 crystals to do both shoes. as for which size i used the most... that's a little hard to tell, but probably the ss12, ss14, & ss16. i thought i would be doing ss20 and below for the whole shoe, but the ss30 catches so much more light. i really only used the really small ones to fill in the blanks and to do the edges."


*Ceseeber*
Picture
Shoe: bronze patent Yoyos
Glue: Barge cement
Crystals: Dorado crystals
SS09: 740 
SS12: 360
SS16: 288
SS20: 288
SS30: 360


*JetSetGo*
Picture
Shoe: Som1
Time: 5 hours
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Light Sapphire AB Swarovski Flatbacks
SS07: 576
SS09: 576
SS12: 288
SS16: 288
SS20: 144


*BellaShoes*
Picture
Shoe: Som1
Glue: ???
Crystals: Black Diamond Swarovski


*Roussel*
Picture
Shoe: Yokamia
Glue: ???
Crystals: Volcano Swarovski
SS07: 2000
SS09: 2000
SS12: 700
SS16: 500
SS20: 300


*Daisy2418*
Picture
Shoe: ???
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Crystal Swarovski

SS07: 1300
SS09: 1000
SS12: 600
SS16: 120
SS20: 120

"I used a lot more little stones and less bigger ones, but I maybe had 200 left of the SS07 and SS09 combined, and maybe 15 left each of the SS16 and SS20."


*MikaelaN*
Picture
Shoe: Ivory Satin VPs
Glue: Hotfix
Crystals: Crystal AB Swarovski
SS06: 3000
SS10: 2500
SS16: 550
SS20: 288


*LolitaBlue*
Picture
Shoe: Brown/canvas NPs dyed into blue and black canvas
Glue: E6000
Crystals: light topaz, indian pink, rose sun, peridot, saphire and light siam all in 7, 9, 12, 16 and 20 


*Karwood*
Picture
Shoe: Armadillo
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Jet, Cosmo Jet, Black Hematite, Black Diamond and Greige


*More_Choos*
Picture
Shoe: Helmut (dyed purple)
Glue: 
Crystals: Light Amethyst Swarovski


*Mizsunshyne*
Picture
Shoe: Miss Tack
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Clear crystal Swarovski
SS07: 547
SS09: 362
SS12: 256
SS16: 121
SS20: <144


*Ochie*
Picture
Shoe: ???
Glue: 
Crystals: Indian Pink Swarovski


*Najda*
Picture
Shoe: white patent Decollete Zeppa
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Clear crystal and Crystal AB


*oo_let_me_see*
Picture
Shoe: Copper Picadors
Glue: 
Crystals: Copper Swarovski


*LornaLou*
Picture
Shoe: rose YoYo 100s
Glue: ???
Crystals: Fuchsia and Fuchsia AB

*sweetiemermaid*
Picture
Shoe: gold Libelle
Glue: ???
Crystals: Peach 

*Rilokiley*
Picture
Shoe: xxx
Glue: ???
Crystals: Volcano 

*telesbrize*
Picture
Shoe: Yellow Yo Yo 
Glue: E6000
Crystals: Citrine AB 

*fieryfashionist*
Picture
Shoe: black patent decol zeps 
Glue: E6000
Crystals: black diamond AB


----------



## creighbaby

telesbrize said:


> Here are some progress photos.  I'll have to take a break soon while I order more crystals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy strassing everyone!



Beautiful.


----------



## karwood

*telebrize,* WOW! Your Yoyos are progressively transforming into real beauties!


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks, *Vendrazi*!


Here's the info for my DIY:

Shoe: Purple laminato Pigalle 100
Glue: e6000
Crystals: Volcano Swarovski flatbacks from eBay sellers love2crystal and crystalsxpress (total cost of crystals just under $200)

The following is an overestimate, as I do have some crystals, especially the bigger sizes, left over:
7ss: 15 gross
9ss: 10 gross
12ss: 5 gross
16ss: 4 gross
20ss: 2 gross


----------



## Tenley10

*Telesbrize* - THOSE ARE AMAZING!!!! 


Okay, quick question...  I'm actually doing a pair of shoes right now, not CL's, but just some random pair of shoes with acrylic rhinestones... hahaha just to see if I could actually do something like this, without blowing tons of money right now.  My question is, does anyone else have the issue of once the glue dries, the shoes are really hard and the rhinestones like crack off?  

The shoes I used have a velvet like material and I used the e6000 glue, but it seems to have made the shoes soooo hard and I put them on my feet and the crystals just like pop off, from the shoe having to move...

I dont know if that makes any sense, but maybe someone will understand


----------



## Stephanie***

AMAZING!!! They are so gorgeous!!!  



telesbrize said:


> *najda* - Congrats! They look fabulous? I'd be on the fence, too, for the wooden parts, but after seeing *fieryfashionist*'s fabulous work, I say go for it!
> 
> Thank you, *ochie*, *karwood*, *fieryfashionist*, *JetSetGo!*, *rdgldy*, *authenticplease*, *vuittonamour*, *crazzee*_shopper, *rilokiley*, *sara999*, *Theren*, & *TwiggyStar*!
> 
> I'm loving the yellow! In person, the AB brings out peachy and blue colors as well. I wanted a yellow pair of shoes, it's a side benefit that they get to be so fabulous. I'm still holding out for a closed toe in a color that compliments the AB for my Samira strass copy. A white or silver satin Ron Ron 85 would be perfect if anyone sees one. I'm half holding out for a wedding shoe because the blue sole will look great with the AB's!
> 
> Here are some progress photos. I'll have to take a break soon while I order more crystals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy strassing everyone!


----------



## karwood

I forgot to post this as well, thank you so much *vendrazi* for putting this listing together!!!!

For my info DIY project, I used SS7, SS9, SS12 and SS16.


----------



## Vendrazi

Oh my goodness -- did the rest of you take Strassing classes or something? I have just started mine and I am all thumbs.

I have my E6000 glue, a couple of toothpicks, and a rhinestone picker-upper (kind of like a stick with a big piece of beeswax on the end. I use a toothpick to spread some glue on the shoe. (A tiny area, because it dries fast.) I use the picker-upper to get a crystal, only it gets 15 at one go so I have to pick the other ones off. I position the crystal with the silver backing showing. I press up against the glue-y area on the shoe...and it stays stuck on the picker-upper. Eventually I either have to use my fingers (and get glue all over them) or another toothpick to get the crystal to leave the beeswax and stay on the shoe. It's taken me 20 minutes to do about 5 crystals.

And it seems like I have so much glue (I'm not using a lot! really!) that it's all over the crystals and they will never be shiny. 

I'm exhausted. Is it time for cocktails yet?


----------



## lolitablue

Vendrazi, wait until it dries and then remove it with some tweezers.  Be patient.  This is a test and it is hard but the results are always gratifying!!


----------



## rilokiley

Vendrazi said:


> Oh my goodness -- did the rest of you take Strassing classes or something? I have just started mine and I am all thumbs.
> 
> I have my E6000 glue, a couple of toothpicks, and a rhinestone picker-upper (kind of like a stick with a big piece of beeswax on the end. I use a toothpick to spread some glue on the shoe. (A tiny area, because it dries fast.) I use the picker-upper to get a crystal, only it gets 15 at one go so I have to pick the other ones off. I position the crystal with the silver backing showing. I press up against the glue-y area on the shoe...and it stays stuck on the picker-upper. Eventually I either have to use my fingers (and get glue all over them) or another toothpick to get the crystal to leave the beeswax and stay on the shoe. It's taken me 20 minutes to do about 5 crystals.
> 
> And it seems like I have so much glue (I'm not using a lot! really!) that it's all over the crystals and they will never be shiny.
> 
> I'm exhausted. Is it time for cocktails yet?



LOL, no strassing classes here...  A few things, though:

- I spend some time laying out a bunch of crystals (according to size) on a paper plate so that when I use the picker upper tool, I can choose one crystal at a time.
- When you touch the picker upper tool to the crystal, touch it VERY lightly- don't push down or anything.
- Make sure the glue is spread out thin enough so that it doesn't ooze all over the crystals but not _too_ thin that the crystals don't stick to it.  I apply the glue directly from the e6000 glue- I don't use a toothpick.

It should not take 20 minutes to do 5 crystals.  At that rate, you'll never finish!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow those yellow ones are amazing!! And the Pigalle, they are all gorgeous! I love them


----------



## Theren

I have been using the hotfix tool. I set up all my crystals according to size on the table Im using. The I pick each one up with the tool, wait untill the back looks glossy, and then set it on the shoe and press firmly and the tool will release the crystal. The next crystal I do is on the opposite side making sure Im giving the one I just put on ample time to dry on the shoe.


----------



## telesbrize

rilokiley said:


> LOL, no strassing classes here...  A few things, though:
> 
> - I spend some time laying out a bunch of crystals (according to size) on a paper plate so that when I use the picker upper tool, I can choose one crystal at a time.
> - When you touch the picker upper tool to the crystal, touch it VERY lightly- don't push down or anything.
> - Make sure the glue is spread out thin enough so that it doesn't ooze all over the crystals but not _too_ thin that the crystals don't stick to it.  I apply the glue directly from the e6000 glue- I don't use a toothpick.
> 
> It should not take 20 minutes to do 5 crystals.  At that rate, you'll never finish!



This is very good advice.  I'm using an old cutting board as a working surface and have piles of crystals lined up at the side farthest away from me.  I spread crystals out enough that I can pick one up all by itself.  I made my own placer tool by taking most of the cotton off the end of a Q-tip and dip it in a small bit of vaseline to pick crystals up.  I also agree that you should try putting the glue directly on the shoe, just not too fast.  I'm not having much come out around the crystals.  A tiny amount shouldn't be noticeable.  Good luck, I'm sure you'll find your groove!


----------



## sarasmith3269

Omg...just posted some ivory ambrosinas in D&S...would be an incredible DIY strass job!  Perfect wedding shoe....someone get them!  I cant....or maybe I can be talked into it...the sizing threads say size down...and I just dont think they'll work for me.


----------



## phiphi

OMG, i am in sheer and utter awe of the beautiful work and art in this thread. kudos to you all, ladies, for not only your patience and hard work, but the artfulness from how you select the shoe, the crystal colour and the patterns.  absolutely stunning!!!

great job *miz* - you have given the miss tack a new lease on life!
*karwood* oh my heavens, the armadillos look so elegant with the graduated colours, and your workmanship is impeccable!!!! i love them!
*jimmy* - the bows are wayyy adorable!
*OLMS* - those picadors are out. of. this. world!!!!!!
*ochie, lorna* you inspire me to give my rose indien yoyos a facelift!!
*sweetie* you totally transformed those libelles! they look so much prettier!
*rilo* - your pigalles are stunners!! that is a total wedding rehearsal/evening shoe!
*nadja* - beautiful!! 
*fiery* - your decolzeps are fabulous! they will go so well with everything in your enviable closet!!
*telesbrize* - the yellow yoyos are going to be so beautiful when you are going to be done!

i know i may have missed some, but i went as far back as i could!! i will be sure to come back and visit this beautiful thread much more often!!


----------



## Gator bag lady

*jimmyshoogirl* the bows are awesome!!  Just got the yopi and cant wait to try them w/home-made bow!  Thank you for the Great idea!


----------



## ColdSteel

All these lovely strasse shoes are making me drool! How rewarding it must be to finish them!


----------



## jeNYC

Hey Gals, I've begun to strass my satin Youyous...no pictures yet

but i order both flatbacks and hotfixs

I think the flatbacks are easier to apply if the crystals are sizes 16SS +  
I used a toothpick and dipped it into the E6000 Glue and twirl it around so it doesnt leak...then apply it to the back of the crystal...i used either my finger or eyebrow tweezer to place it

My preference is the hotfix:
I use kitchen mittens to change the tool tips so i dun have to wait for it to cool down.
The good thing about the hotfix crystals is if after you place the crystal and u dun like the way it looks after it dries, u can place the hot tool back on the top of the glued crystal for the glue to melt again so u can replace the crystal.


----------



## jeNYC

i also wanna add that i used the jewelry setter (long tip with beeswax) for the flatback crystals and i dun like it because the wax fogs up the crystals even though u can clean it by breathing hot breath into the crystal and using a cloth to wipe it.  the setter also doesnt set the crystals on the shoes easily...you will have to use a tweezer/toothpick/needle to help place the crystal


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks for all the info, everyone. It's so helpful to hear all the different techniques. I'm finally starting to feel inspired to do my Declics. Maybe it was seeing Rilo's beauties IRL yesterday!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Telesbrize* - Good job so far!!!!

Thanks, *phi*!!

*Gator bag lady* - You should! I love my Yopi with a bow (aka Bowpi's)! Make sure you post pics after you have finished!!


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *Lorna* and *phiphi*!




JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks for all the info, everyone. It's so helpful to hear all the different techniques. I'm finally starting to feel inspired to do my Declics. Maybe it was seeing Rilo's beauties IRL yesterday!



Yes!  Do your Declics!  They will be stunning.  and thank you


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, *Rilo*! Now, so I am sure I understand... Did you spread the glue directly on the shoe?


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks, *Rilo*! Now, so I am sure I understand... Did you spread the glue directly on the shoe?




Yes- I apply the glue directly from the tube onto the shoe- a _little_ at a time (about the equivalent of your pinky nail), making sure it is spread thin enough but not _too_ thin- you'll find your groove as you go along, but it requires only a little bit of a squeeze on the tube... not too much pressure or else you'll get way too much glue (I also use the glue tip to do the spreading just bc it's easier, but you can use toothpicks or q-tips (after you break off the cotton ends)).  You'll have to pick off the dried up glue off the e6000 glue every now and then, but that is really easy.  Then I use the picker upper tool (or you can use tweezers) to place the crystals on, pushing them down to make sure they are set.  For placement, I don't put the crystals right up next to each other but leave just a sliver of spacing in between... but this also depends on your preference.  The way CL does it is he does have a little spacing in between the crystals- I think it looks better this way because it allows the light to fully hit each crystal.  However, it does look great either way, as some of the other DIY projects here have shown 


Oh, I should mention though- my method of applying the glue directly from the tube- it should work for patent, kid, laminato leathers, but I don't think this would be the best method for satin.  I think if you go the fabric route, hotfix would be the best (like what *MikaelaN* did).


----------



## telesbrize

^^ I can confirm that glue directly from the tube to the shoe works great on Kid.  I've also been using the tube itself to do the spreading and only doing a small section at a time.  Saves loads of time!

I also think that hotfix is probably the way to go on satin.  I found that they weren't sticking well to Kid.

As someone mentioned the placers can cloud the stones, but I find it easy to wipe off with a towel after using my homemade placer after letting the glue set for a day.  It's also a good way to see if any stones didn't stick well.  I'd rather they come off now while I can fix it!


----------



## ochie

Can somebody please help me ID these color? I am not sure if they are black diamond AB, or Aquamarine AB?..













the big crystal are the black diamond AB, the aquamarine AB are in the middle..


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think they are some kind of turquoise?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Aquamarine AB


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Those are just INCREDIBLE, Ochie! I nearly had a coronary when I saw them on Katy Perry, and I'm not even usually a huge fan of wedges (at least on me). Is this your next project??!?!


----------



## ochie

*naked-* I also like to use the turquoise AB but they doesn't make a sparkling turquoise. . I think I will just use the aquamarine AB..
*Louboutinlawyer-* yup! it's my next project!


----------



## Ayala

GL Ochie! You have more patience than I ever will have!


----------



## ochie

Ayala- I am really patient , , and I am not working, that's why I have more free time, and I enjoy doing them!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

ochie said:


> *Louboutinlawyer-* yup! it's my next project!



YESSSS!!! I cannot WAIT to see this!! Do you have the wedges already?!?


----------



## ochie

yup! I just got them today, from ebay, for $150.. and I will order the crystals tomorrow, 
just one last question ladies, do you think they are all AB?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Omg, what a steal!!! That is amazing, Ochie!!   I am not sure about them all being AB, so I will leave that to the strass professionals.... 

I SOOO want to do a DIY!! I am getting frustrated by my apparent inability to win a DIY auction!! Grrr.....


----------



## ochie

same thing happen to me for three weeks, finally won them last friday.. just keep on looking, good luck!


----------



## savvysgirl

Cant wait to see *ochie*. I bought a pair to DIY that colour but i really have zero patience (& little time) for DIY strassing!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks so much for the details, Rilo! I used the spread method on my Som 1s, but wasn't sure if it was the smartest way to go. After seeing yours in real life I trust every step you took. They are absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## savvysgirl

Has anyone tried dying nappa leather before?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ good question!

Don't forget to post your before and after pix here. If possible try to offer a breakdown of what crystals you used.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html


----------



## rilokiley

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks so much for the details, Rilo! I used the spread method on my Som 1s, but wasn't sure if it was the smartest way to go. After seeing yours in real life I trust every step you took. They are absolutely PERFECT!




aw, thanks again, *Jet*   hehe we should get a strassing party together one of these days


----------



## Ayala

savvysgirl said:


> Cant wait to see *ochie*. I bought a pair to DIY that colour but i really have zero patience (& little time) for DIY strassing!!



This is my problem too, unfortunately.  I started my project over spring break, but now the end of the semester is kicking in and killing me, so I'm stalled hardcore.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ayala that looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ayala

Thanks crazzee! I was originally debating if I should do the whole shoe or not, but seeing as I can't even finish a half of a heel that is moot for a while, lol.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I would just do heels...enjoy it then when you're ready do the entire shoe.


----------



## Ayala

^^ That's a good idea.  Especially since I never have occasion to wear them anyway, lol.  I wore them for about an hour on V-Day grabbing onto DBf for dear life feeling like I was going to fall on my face.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Ayala, you are doing a smashing job so far!! Very professional  two thumbs up!! 

Ummm...so I may have a strass project soon..... :ninja:


----------



## Ayala

LL Ty! Maybe I will quit law school for strassing...


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LOL!!!



Ayala said:


> LL Ty! Maybe I will quit law school for strassing...


----------



## ellelouboutin

can you strass on nappa leather?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yes. I've been using Gem-Tac and it seems to be holding it up pretty well.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ayala said:


> This is my problem too, unfortunately.  I started my project over spring break, but now the end of the semester is kicking in and killing me, so I'm stalled hardcore.



Haha, good to know im not the only one  Your doing a great job though. Cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## JetSetGo!

rilokiley said:


> aw, thanks again, *Jet*   hehe we should get a strassing party together one of these days



I looooooove this idea!!!! Hahaha!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, me too... how fun would that be?! 

I've almost finished the second heel on my decol zeps but need to wait for the smaller crystals to arrive!   I hope to finish them soon!


----------



## roussel

I can't wait to see your pics Fiery!  Me, I'm contemplating on working on my next project, just too lazy to think right now.  Oh and the strassing party sounds cool!


----------



## PlatinumSM

I am a little bored with my red Ballerinas but they are too comfy to sell... Shall I strass, stud or spike them???  

Thx for your help!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

PlatinumSM said:


> I am a little bored with my red Ballerinas but they are too comfy to sell... Shall I strass, stud or spike them???
> 
> Thx for your help!



I would do glitter, like *Lorna* did with her black ballerinas!!  red glitter!!!


----------



## ellelouboutin

I am going to strass my nappa bloody mary's (just theheels ) They are a beautiful shiny black leather, what color gems should I pick?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Jet would be gorgeous and somewhat subtle. Or a deep burgundy would be fierce!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   I posted pics of one of the heels some pages back... the other heel is almost done, but I couldn't finish it, because the small crystals ran out haha.   Ohhhhh, what do you think your next project will be?!   A closed toe shoe maybe?  You have the most stunning pair of versatile peep-toes in your metallic gold/volcanos! 




roussel said:


> I can't wait to see your pics Fiery!  Me, I'm contemplating on working on my next project, just too lazy to think right now.  Oh and the strassing party sounds cool!


----------



## LornaLou

PlatinumSM said:


> I am a little bored with my red Ballerinas but they are too comfy to sell... Shall I strass, stud or spike them???
> 
> Thx for your help!



Yeah glittering is really quick and easy and so pretty


----------



## Popsicool

There is so much creative talent on here that I'm hoping I might get some suggestions for my flats.

I bought these MONTHS ago with the intention to "do" something to them to make them more wearable but I seriously suck at making decisions. I loovvveeee DIY and making things and really wanna get started so - please help!!

They are identical to ones from Rilo's thread (*Rilo* I hope you don't mind me posting these here as an example ), see attached. Beige with a teal trim. I started off thinking I'd strass them but it seems a bit of a waste on flats so I'll save that for heels. Which leaves me with either the DYE or GLITTER option! 

I'm currently thinking:

- teal glitter to go with the teal trim
- gold glitter to go with the teal trim
- "Sapphire" Meltonian spray (blue) 

I also considered red glitter for Dorothy effect but it wouldn't go well with the trim and I realllly can't be bothered dying it! 

I also wanted blue glitter... but I think I might be getting something in marine glitter soon 

So, any slightly more creative thoughts that the ones I had?? Or strong preferences for either of my options?

BTW, I don't like brown and I already have LOTS of pink & black


----------



## Theren

So ladies I need advice.. I just got these on the bay from another TPF member. They should be here tomorrow or Monday.. Even though these are only my third pair of Cls.. I was thinking DIY Strass to make them more.. me. I was thinking maybe Tanzanite, heliotrope, or Meridian Blue crystals.. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## Ayala

Meridian Blue are my favorite blue and I think they have enough of a purple undertone for your shoes. HTH


----------



## Popsicool

Agree on the meridian blue - they'd look stunning.


----------



## ochie

I vote meridian blue..


----------



## CMP86

Definitely the meridian blue.


----------



## Vodkaine

rilokiley said:


> I'm still not done yet (just a little section on the front right shoe to do- waiting on crystals), but I wanted to share



P.e.r.f.e.c.t.i.o.n.


----------



## Theren

Ayala, popsicool, ochie, and cmp86 thank you soo much! Next question.. should I do the heel or whole shoe?


----------



## Popsicool

Whole shoe!! Definitely...


----------



## CMP86

Definitely the whole shoe.


----------



## telesbrize

Popsicool said:


> There is so much creative talent on here that I'm hoping I might get some suggestions for my flats.
> 
> I bought these MONTHS ago with the intention to "do" something to them to make them more wearable but I seriously suck at making decisions. I loovvveeee DIY and making things and really wanna get started so - please help!!
> 
> They are identical to ones from Rilo's thread (*Rilo* I hope you don't mind me posting these here as an example ), see attached. Beige with a teal trim. I started off thinking I'd strass them but it seems a bit of a waste on flats so I'll save that for heels. Which leaves me with either the DYE or GLITTER option!
> 
> I'm currently thinking:
> 
> - teal glitter to go with the teal trim
> - gold glitter to go with the teal trim
> - "Sapphire" Meltonian spray (blue)
> 
> I also considered red glitter for Dorothy effect but it wouldn't go well with the trim and I realllly can't be bothered dying it!
> 
> I also wanted blue glitter... but I think I might be getting something in marine glitter soon
> 
> So, any slightly more creative thoughts that the ones I had?? Or strong preferences for either of my options?
> 
> BTW, I don't like brown and I already have LOTS of pink & black



I have those same flats and they would look great in glitter!  I'm partial to the teal color but gold would look great as well.  I've been going back and forth with mine.  They are tight so I may wind up parting with them instead of putting more into them, but I'm all for color and would go teal!


----------



## telesbrize

Here's your weekend update 

My  *Little Miss Sunshine*  project is over half way complete!

I'll show you the complete shoe, but I'm saving modeling photos until they are both complete.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Theren

Thank you ladies.. my project will be starting soon


----------



## alyssa08

PlatinumSM said:


> I am a little bored with my red Ballerinas but they are too comfy to sell... Shall I strass, stud or spike them???
> 
> Thx for your help!


 
stud them! I like the idea of round "studs" like the studios and star prives.

*telesbrize* gorgeous! I can't wait to see them all finished and modeled.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*telesbrize*, fantastic job so far!!    they look so fun and cheery!    i can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*telebrize* - stunning!!!


----------



## Popsicool

telesbrize said:


> Here's your weekend update
> 
> My  *Little Miss Sunshine*  project is over half way complete!
> 
> I'll show you the complete shoe, but I'm saving modeling photos until they are both complete.  Have a great weekend!



They are amazing!! Enough to put a smile on anyone's face 

They really are Little Miss Sunshine shoes. Can't wait to see them on.


----------



## roussel

rilo, i've been away for a while and i first saw your shoes from the nyc meet and i thought the volcano shoes from fall '10 came out already!  amazing job on those pigalles!  love love love!
telebrize your little miss sunshine pair is so pretty! i love yellow! great job


----------



## rilokiley

*Popsicool*- thought I recognized that pic!   I think both colors would look great, but I personally prefer teal.

*telesbrize*- great job!




roussel said:


> rilo, i've been away for a while and i first saw your shoes from the nyc meet and i thought the volcano shoes from fall '10 came out already!  amazing job on those pigalles!  love love love!
> telebrize your little miss sunshine pair is so pretty! i love yellow! great job



Thank you so much, *roussel*, my DIY volcano shoe cousin!   Have you worn yours out yet?  The past few weeks I've been either really busy and/or sick, so I haven't finished the other shoe yet.


----------



## rdgldy

*telebreze*, I absolutely love what you have done with your strassing job.  They are positively beautiful-so cheerful and sunny!!


----------



## Popsicool

rilokiley said:


> *Popsicool*- thought I recognized that pic!   I think both colors would look great, but I personally prefer teal.



Thanks for that, he he. 

I'm definitely leaning towards teal as well... Hmm, will update on progress.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Telebrize*, they are the cheeriest CLs ever! I love the color and your work is fantastic! I'll be anxiously awaiting your modeling pix!


----------



## karwood

*telebreze*,GORGOEUS!!! Love the rays of sunshine color!


----------



## telesbrize

Thanks, ladies!  They are more AB, less yellow in person but still spectacular.  Those of you without strass need to get it into your life!  The crystals are sooooo sparkle IRL.

I am nearly finished with the second shoe and will post modeling photos then!


----------



## Theren

telesbrize said:


> Thanks, ladies! They are more AB, less yellow in person but still spectacular. Those of you without strass need to get it into your life! The crystals are sooooo sparkle IRL.
> 
> I am nearly finished with the second shoe and will post modeling photos then!


 

They are totally tdf!


----------



## lozzaa

hello!! wow your DIYs are so incredible.... to the extent that now I want to join in!! I have some black patent VPs that i plan to do a little something like this to:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60229
i was wondering what size of studs i will need to do this? and how many? also, is patent leather a problem? i might consider strass instread; if so i would probably go a dark grey. do you have any tips??
Thanks!!
p.s. i would give a leg for those STUNNING sunshine shoes!!


----------



## vuittonamour

love it telebrize!!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Lozzaa*- I can't see the link, but if you're referring to the studded VP, it's not really advisable to try to put studs on. You can probably get some more detailed advice from the ladies who have them, but a strass would probably be better.  Hope that helps!

*Telebrize*- i am just SO in love with those!!! STUNNING.


----------



## LornaLou

I love the yellow ones! They are so pretty  

So are the Volcano Pigalle, gorgeous!


----------



## yousofine

lozzaa said:


> hello!! wow your DIYs are so incredible.... to the extent that now I want to join in!! I have some black patent VPs that i plan to do a little something like this to:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60229
> i was wondering what size of studs i will need to do this? and how many? also, is patent leather a problem? i might consider strass instread; if so i would probably go a dark grey. do you have any tips??
> Thanks!!
> p.s. i would give a leg for those STUNNING sunshine shoes!!




I've been thinking the exact same. A DIY-stud-project. Thought it would be cool to be the first doing it.

I think it can be done! A lot of the ladies said that you couldn't do strass by your self in the beginning, and look at us now!


----------



## Theren

I was actually thinking about a diy studd project too.. I found this website ladies http://studsandspikes.com/buy/studs-c-57.html Which might help out


----------



## naughtymanolo

well studs are a little different, in the sense that commercially studs are applied onto the fabric directly. Studs generally have a screw bag, staple back (applied with machine) or prongs on the reverse.

like so:






hence, these would most likely be applied in a set pattern to the leather right after the cutting process.

If you bought studs with prongs, i would advise against putting them on your shoes for 2 reasons... a.) you are gonna have some sore thumbs from pushing them in not one but 2 layers of leather (assuming there is nothing between the layers either, as some shoes have re-enforcing layers too) b.) the prong edges would be exposed to your feet and with scratch as you wear the shoes... would you really want to walk in shoes that have metal nails sticking out in towards your feet? sounds like torture literally 

if you have bought the prong studs already, i would advise to snap the prongs off with pliers, however you will most likely end up with raw metal edge on the sides with would require more labor to file down. also they are in a concave shape so a lot of glue would be needed to fill this space before applying to your shoes.... this too could get messy.

thirdly if you still want to do it, i think the easiest and more professional way to do this is to get flat back like metal beads.. i can't give you a link but ive seen them around. and glue them on as other have in a strass-like fashion... but i would highly advise against buying any sort of traditional stud as it would be very laborious and i doubt a professional look will be achieved.


----------



## laureenthemean

Theren said:


> I was actually thinking about a diy studd project too.. I found this website ladies http://studsandspikes.com/buy/studs-c-57.html Which might help out



All the studs on that site are a lot bigger than the ones on CLs, if that helps at all.  The studs on my Mad Marys are a bit smaller than 1/4" in diameter. These are the closest I've found:
http://kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3834&cat=356&page=2
I saw these IRL and they're still a bit bigger and not quite the same shape.  I believe you can buy a tool to put these in the shoes.


----------



## Theren

laureenthemean said:


> All the studs on that site are a lot bigger than the ones on CLs, if that helps at all. The studs on my Mad Marys are a bit smaller than 1/4" in diameter. These are the closest I've found:
> http://kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3834&cat=356&page=2
> I saw these IRL and they're still a bit bigger and not quite the same shape. I believe you can buy a tool to put these in the shoes.


 
Awesome thanks for the tip!


----------



## yousofine

I've been searching for studs with a flat back, so that I can glue them on -but no success yet.
Thinking that it needs to be Studio-studs, and that others bigger/longer studs need to be with prongs, to keep them on the shoe. And like said... Don't think prongs is a good idea.


----------



## PlatinumSM

louboutinlawyer said:


> I would do glitter, like *Lorna* did with her black ballerinas!!  red glitter!!!




Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## lozzaa

I was going to go for studio style studs I think! Although still considering strassing... all the pictures here are just incredible! Thank you for the tips x x


----------



## Popsicool

lozzaa said:


> I was going to go for studio style studs I think! Although still considering strassing... all the pictures here are just incredible! Thank you for the tips x x



*lozzaa* I just found this, you might be interested. They look like studio studs but are flat and glue on!

http://www.rhinestonesonline.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=33_36

It says hotfix but I'd use normal glue on it to stick to leather.


I also found these neon studs that glow at night!!! Never heard of them before but I think this solves my flats & glitter dilemma, I'm going with multi colour neon studs! 

http://www.rhinestonesonline.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=165


----------



## Ayala

OMG Pops those are amazing! I can't wait to see you start your project.


----------



## Popsicool

I just came across this while searching for studs - *DIY CL for Rodarte shoes*!!

http://fashion-mongers.blogspot.com/2009/06/christian-louboutin-for-rodarte-diy.html

Now that looks like an exciting project for someone but on Rolandos it could actually look very very close to original...


----------



## ellewoods

Would it look weird to strass the heel of Jolie Noeud Dorcets? I see a cheap used pair on ebay with dents in the heel...it could be a good way to cover up the dents? Or would the dents show because the crystals would be uneven when I put them on?


----------



## NANI1972

HI Ladies, 
Just bought these on the bay, there are quite a few spots that need touching up. Anyone have any recommedations? Should I use paint, metallic pen? 
TIA for the help.
LInk: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350342336862&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## lozzaa

popsicool - those studs are perfect!! how many do you think are needed?? and neon sounds incredible what colour do you think you'll go for? i think it could look incredible to do a multicoloured style?? ahhh this is so exciting! x


----------



## yousofine

Popsicool said:


> *lozzaa* I just found this, you might be interested. They look like studio studs but are flat and glue on!
> 
> http://www.rhinestonesonline.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=33_36
> 
> http://www.rhinestonesonline.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=165




Wuhuuu! Going to try something...


----------



## JetSetGo!

NANI1972 said:


> HI Ladies,
> Just bought these on the bay, there are quite a few spots that need touching up. Anyone have any recommedations? Should I use paint, metallic pen?
> TIA for the help.
> LInk: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350342336862&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Search for Laminato or Metallic here. There's lots of talk of how to fix that kind of leather up.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...oe-care-and-maintenance-guide-faq-375416.html


----------



## JetSetGo!

Popsicool said:


> *lozzaa* I just found this, you might be interested. They look like studio studs but are flat and glue on!
> 
> http://www.rhinestonesonline.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=33_36
> 
> It says hotfix but I'd use normal glue on it to stick to leather.
> 
> 
> I also found these neon studs that glow at night!!! Never heard of them before but I think this solves my flats & glitter dilemma, I'm going with multi colour neon studs!
> 
> http://www.rhinestonesonline.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=165



Great find! I wonder if the Silver are metal or plastic...


----------



## lolitablue

Popsicool said:


> I just came across this while searching for studs - *DIY CL for Rodarte shoes*!!
> 
> http://fashion-mongers.blogspot.com/2009/06/christian-louboutin-for-rodarte-diy.html
> 
> Now that looks like an exciting project for someone but on Rolandos it could actually look very very close to original...


 
Oh, I like!! So those studs could be glued on leather! Makes me wonder if I should try with my Nine West shoes before I attempt to do it to my VPs.


----------



## Theren

Since the O'slings I got off the bay are about a size too small (39s instead of 39.5) my project will have to wait..


----------



## Popsicool

JetSetGo! said:


> Great find! I wonder if the Silver are metal or plastic...



*Jet* I asked the lady and they are metal. Yay!


----------



## JetSetGo!

That's AWESOME! I need to get planning!


----------



## lemoncat

WOW, all your DIYs are amazing!

I don't have the time/patience/money for strassing but I did dye a pair, can I share?

My poor paquita were looking very sorry for themselves, light coloured satin + nightclub =  I've only worn them twice, but nightclubs probably weren't the most sensible place to take them out to, really. I tried to clean them up but didn't want to ruin the satin, so thought I'd just cover the marks over instead



 

 



I was debating between shocking pink and black, love pink but I figured black would be more wearable...if only I'd read the start of this thread first
 I would have realised black probably wouldn't work. Ah well, armed with dylon fabric dye and a paintbrush I got going, only for them to turn a bizarre metallic green shade after the first coat (doesn't show up too well in photo)



 



Took about an hour and a half per shoe to do. Thought if I put more coats on it'll get darker, maybe get to black..... no. Three coats with a paintbrush, one coat with a sponge. They're now an actually quite attractive gunmetal grey colour



 



I've yet to dye the leather parts, originally I was going to leave them pink as I liked the thought of the contrast, but once the colour was finished it just didn't look so good. Plus I hadn't accounted for dye soaking into the stitching in the leather and turning the edges a sickly grey colour...

All in all a success really, luckily! I just wish I'd read this thread BEFORE buying dye, I'd have gone for the pink instead if I'd realised black wouldn't work, Nevermind, I'll know for next time! It's ages since I've done something crafty like this, I had fun doing it and itching to start something else now, hehe


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! I love the new color! What a great fix, lemoncat!


----------



## DivineMissM

I'm so inspired by this thread!  I have a pair of Rose Gold VPs that I LOVE.  But they scuff so easily and the heels are in rough shape.  After reading this post I've decided to DYE and STRASS them!  I'm thinking of doing them nude or black with crystals on the heels only.  What's the best Meltonian color for a nude shade?  Also, in the pics I've seen here the Meltonian paint looks pretty shiny.  Is that the case?  I'd prefer them to be as shiny as possible.  Should I use nail polish instead?

TIA for the help!


----------



## DivineMissM

Forgot to subscribe!


----------



## Popsicool

lozzaa said:


> popsicool - those studs are perfect!! how many do you think are needed?? and neon sounds incredible what colour do you think you'll go for? i think it could look incredible to do a multicoloured style?? ahhh this is so exciting! x



Yeeeah!! Not sure about how many you'd need though.... I think I'd start with maybe three sizes:

small - 1000
medium - 500
large - 200

And then go by feel!

Yes I'm thinking of doing multi-colour multi-size neon ones but at the moment they only come in 2mm, 3mm & 4mm which I don't think is enough variety. Apparently they will be getting them in 6mm, 8mm and 10mm shortly so that'll make it more appealing!

Decisions, decisions.....

* lozzaa* keep me updated on how you go with the studs, I'd LOVE to see!!


----------



## Popsicool

JetSetGo! said:


> That's AWESOME! I need to get planning!



It just keeps getting better *Jet*... just found these!!

http://www.craftsafe.com/HotFix-Nailhead-Round-Shapes.asp

They come in all colours but also, and most importantly, in both shiny and matte gold or silver!

Yes I know I'm a bit obsessed with searching for studs at the moment....


----------



## JetSetGo!

Another great find, Popsicool! Thanks for showing us all these awesome options!


----------



## lolitablue

lemoncat! Love the new look of your Paquitas!!

Popsicool, thank you! I am getting more and more inspired to try something with my black VPs!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Fabulous job ladies!


----------



## rilokiley

*lemoncat*- I really like the new color 



I finally finished my DIY Volcano strass!!!  woohoo!!!   I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## rilokiley

Before:








During:







After:








More pics in my collection thread.


----------



## Tenley10

those look amazinggggggggg!!


----------



## DivineMissM

OMG.  Rilokiley, those are gorgeous!  What color crystals are those??

ETA: Just saw where you said they're volcano.


----------



## roussel

Rilo


----------



## Popsicool

Ahhh *Rilo* they are amazing... Just beautiful..

You and *roussel* have inspired me to do the same on my pink indien suede Ron Rons! They've been lovingly well worn and the suede is a bit dirty now so they're ready for a transformation.

Now just waiting for the rhinestones... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Butterfly*

*Popsicool* - Thanks so much for the link!

*Rilo* - OMG, I didn't realize your Pigalles were originally purple! I was thinking about possibly mixing some purple strass with the volcano strass but wasn't sure how well they would look paired together....and it looks like a match! I actually like purple/volcano over fuschia/volcano! 


I've been dying to start my DIY stud/spike but cannot find any with a flat back (hoping they even exist) because I really don't want to have to hammer down the prongs of each spike. Haven't found them yet, but here's another link to some more nailheads in _several_ designs/colors (it says there is a $100 minimum purchase) 

http://www.ccmetal.com/catalogs/nailheads.pdf

http://www.ccmetal.com/index.php


----------



## roussel

Popsicool said:


> Ahhh *Rilo* they are amazing... Just beautiful..
> 
> You and *roussel* have inspired me to do the same on my pink indien suede Ron Rons! They've been lovingly well worn and the suede is a bit dirty now so they're ready for a transformation.
> 
> Now just waiting for the rhinestones... :tumbleweed:



Oooh Popsicool I'm thinking of doing the same for my pink Ron Rons, but mine are still new haven't worn them out even once.  I think I will enjoy the suede a little bit and wait.  What color crystal are you going to use?


----------



## rilokiley

Thank you, *Tenley10*, *DivineMissM*, *roussel*, *Popsicool*, and *Butterfly*! 


*Butterfly*- yep, they were originally purple laminato!  I think purple strass + volcano strass would be stunning!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

*rilo* that is a superb job!!! they look so beautiful!


----------



## Tenley10

for those wanting to glitter... I was at the Dollar Tree today (in Virginia) and was just picking up random stuff and they had this amazing super fine glitter!  It came in a pack of 6 and it was like either 6 shades of red (so it was like a dark red, pink, etc...) a 6 pack of green/blues, and then like a crystal AB kinda color...  They were REALLY pretty and super super fine... it might make a fun DIY project.... and VERY CHEAP!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Finally finished my first shoe!!! 

Tip for hofix:

After you are done with a part or the whole shoe, you can thoroughly melt the glue to secure the placement by placing a iron (with a shirt covering the shoe to protect it) and let it sit for like about 7-10 secs.


----------



## frick&frack

^O...M...G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

those are simply DIVINE!!!


----------



## Theren

oh wow!


----------



## Popsicool

roussel said:


> Oooh Popsicool I'm thinking of doing the same for my pink Ron Rons, but mine are still new haven't worn them out even once.  I think I will enjoy the suede a little bit and wait.  What color crystal are you going to use?



*roussel*, I'm going to volcano-ify it like you girls did!  I think it'll be interesting to see three different version of volcano strass - on gold, purple and pink! 

Definitely wear them around first though, they are one of my faves but I aso have them in pink patent so I figure I can play around with these.


----------



## Lieda

I was so inspired by this thread, I just had to do a DIY project! Here goes:  brown python VP's with burgundy patent tip. Not a winning color combo, IMHO. I decided to make them burgundy. Crazy, I know  I used Tarrago dye #11 and a tiny brush, like the kind you'd use for the liquid eye liner. The pics show them all taped up before dyeing, and the end result.


----------



## Speedah

I can't believe how gorgeous all the strass projects are turning out!  Wow!!! It's keeping me motivated as I finish mine up 

*Lieda*, how is the Tarrago dye holding up? They look amazing and I love how it still has a sheen to it. I have a pair of exotics I'm thinking of sprucing up with it but am a little scared...


----------



## Lieda

Speedah said:


> I can't believe how gorgeous all the strass projects are turning out!  Wow!!! It's keeping me motivated as I finish mine up
> 
> *Lieda*, how is the Tarrago dye holding up? They look amazing and I love how it still has a sheen to it. I have a pair of exotics I'm thinking of sprucing up with it but am a little scared...


 
*Speedah*, the Tarrago is holding up fine so far - no cracks, no chips. I think the key is to make the layers VERY thin, so the transparency is preserved. I did two thin layers, letting the first one dry for 2 hours. Also, I found Tarrago self-shine shoe polish that comes in the same colors as the dyes. I am thinking of using the burgundy one, to preserve the sheen that you noticed. I love it too.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*jeNYC* your You Yous are looking fabulous!!!! 

*Lieda* The red is amazing! You did a spectacular job.


----------



## fashion16

You ladies are so freakin' brave!!! I am getting heart palpitations just thinking of half the stuff you ladies do to your CLs but I must admit, the end result is always fabulous.


----------



## Popsicool

Wow *Lieda*, that red/burgundy is positively stunning! They look miles and miles better - well done!


----------



## jeNYC

JetSetGo, Frick&Frack and Theren and everyone


----------



## Popsicool

And * jeNYC*, wow!! The white sating is looking practically silver in between those rhinestones. Amazing!

Wedding shoes?


----------



## jeNYC

Popsicool said:


> And *jeNYC*, wow!! The white sating is looking practically silver in between those rhinestones. Amazing!
> 
> Wedding shoes?


 

Thanks Popsicool.  Lol..you know my db was reading this post with me and you scared him with your question...lmao:feminist:


----------



## IslandSpice

I am just floored! All of these projects look absolutely amazing.  That being said, I want in on the action.  I am trying to strass a wedding shoe and purchased white satin NPs from BG. However, they are going back because they just don't fit the shape of my shoe well. I have another (much less expensive pair) that I have not yet worn, but have some questions.  Can I strass these even with the layers? Can these be dyed white first? They look silver, but are a metallic lavender color. Will Crystal AB stones make them look more silvery? I really want silvery wedding shoes and not lavender/purple, KWIM? Thanks for the help!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ i'm not sure about strassing but IMO those cannot be dyed white... they are too dark


----------



## frick&frack

jeNYC said:


> JetSetGo, Frick&Frack and Theren and everyone


 
I swear, I dreamt about your shoes last night.  that is the PERFECT strass style, color, everything...IMO!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*IslandSpice*, I would not try to strass those because of the uneven texture. Even if the glue stuck, I think they may look off (bumpy). Congrats on your wedding!


----------



## karwood

*rilo,* AH-MAZING!!!!!!!
*jeNYC,* you truly did a spectacular job! They are gorgeous!
*Leida,* My gosh, you are brave! I would be too scare to dye my own pythons. Kudos to you! You really did an amazing job!


----------



## IslandSpice

JetSetGo! said:


> *IslandSpice*, I would not try to strass those because of the uneven texture. Even if the glue stuck, I think they may look off (bumpy). Congrats on your wedding!


 
Thanks, Jet! Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Lieda

Thank you, *Speedah, JetSetGo, Popsicool, karwood *! 
Anyone else feeling brave enough to dye their exotics?


----------



## roussel

Lieda that is so brave of you and it looks really nice!  I don't think I can do it


----------



## Theren

Lieda said:


> Thank you, *Speedah, JetSetGo, Popsicool, karwood *!
> Anyone else feeling brave enough to dye their exotics?


 
If I had a pair i would.


----------



## olialm1

Lieda I love your DIY. The shoes look way better IMO.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I thought briefly about dying my Brown Croc Miss Boxes, but decided they were pretty perfect as is.


----------



## Lieda

JetSetGo! said:


> I thought briefly about dying my Brown Croc Miss Boxes, but decided they were pretty perfect as is.


 
JetSetGo, I concur  I would never have dyed the pythons if the color combo were better. It was an act of desperation, really. The result exceeded my own expectations.


----------



## clothingguru

wow ladies you have all done such an amazing job !


----------



## vuittonamour

wow jen they are real close to how i want my future wedding shoes to be, except i want the lower lady claude (95mm) in white satin with regular crystal mixed in with (what i think will end up being moonlight crystal but i will find out when the new VPs come out this fall) -- but i know i want a slight blue tinge to my strass.

gorgeous job!!! you ladies have so much patience.


----------



## allbrandspls

I absolutely love this thread .....love all creations...gals are talented and amazing.

I need some opinions.
I've been thinking about getting some silver minimettes and glittering them. I'm not sure if the glue or the spray adhesive will hold the glitter. Or maybe i should rhinestone them?I love glitter shoes but found the VPs/NPs are too high for me to walk in for a several hours.
I did consider the simples but they sold out quickly. Impossible to find.
What do you gals think?


----------



## LornaLou

Wow there are some amazing DIYs in here! I'm loving the strass and the red dye


----------



## slpceline

Hi girls

Ever since I stumbled upon this thread a couple of weeks ago, I've been so excited that sometimes I have trouble sleeping 
I bough a pair of white patent YoYo 85's last week from ebay, and am strassing them with "Vintage Rose" Swarovskis. It's going well, but progress is slow, especially at the beginning. But the learning curve is steep, thankfully.
I've finished half a shoe so far, and here are the pics. (The pictures are disappointing, frankly. They look stunning in real life! The rose crystals give them an overall nude effect.)

I'm using E-6000 glue, which sticks like crazy, even to intact patent leather. I did a test run beforehand on some ugly patent shoes that I don't wear anymore, and I found that the crystals adhered to the intact patent just as well as to the sections that I sanded down. I rubbed them hard with my fingers and none came off.
The one thing about the E-6000 glue though is that it is extremely viscous (like molasses), and it becomes stringy as it dries. Also, it dries really fast, so I can't just squeeze a blob onto aluminum foil and dab my paintbrush into it to paint it onto the shoe. Instead, I pulled the plunger out of a 3cc syringe and squeezed the glue into it. When I'm all ready to go I "inject" a pea-sized amount of glue onto the shoe and use a short, square paintbrush to spread it  into a half-inch square. I then have about a minute or two to place the crystals on the glued area (I use tweezers) before the glue dries, and then I press the crystals firmly into the glue with my fingers. 
I bought the "precision placer tool" thing with the blob of wax at the end, but I find it's a pain in the butt to use, and it's just cleaner and easier with tweezers.
In terms of crystals I'm using Swarovski Vintage Rose flatbacks in 3 sizes: 5ss, 9ss, and 16ss. I ordered 20 gross each of the 5 and 9ss (but I'm pretty sure I'll run out of the 5ss and need at least 10 more gross), and 10 gross of the 16ss (which is going to be *way* too much.)

I'll post more pics as I progress.


----------



## roussel

slpceline, the vintage rose crystals do make the shoe look nude in color.  great job!
i have the same experience with the E6000 glue.  the only downside for me is that it dries very quickly.  i like how it is very durable when dry but yet you can still manage to remove the stones with some force and re-do the ones you want.


----------



## Aniski

Good job slpceline!  They look very pretty!


----------



## Theren

Wow those look awesome!!! I am hoping to find a used pair of yo yos or ron rons on the bay to start my strass project soon.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Lieda*, OMG, your python VPs are out of this world!!!      great job!!


----------



## poppyseed

I have found a pair of VP africa (I think they're called) for a bargain price, but they are quite "used...there is quite a bad scuff on heel on one of the shoes, do you ladies have any suggestions? Dye? Crystals?? Both???Lol!
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6606/shoes011q.jpg


----------



## poppyseed

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/2676/shoes012.jpg

http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3113/shoes013.jpg

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2827/shoes014.jpg


----------



## vuittonamour

poppy, maybe see about dying them before strassing so that it doesn't appear to be "too much" with hints of stripes running through the shoe? it would also hide the scuff as well.


----------



## pwecious_323

Ladies- I have a pair of white Patent peep toe shoes that I want to paint/spray over with Meltonia in black. Do u know how it will turn out since it's patent? If I use the spray, will it come out shiny as well or just matte? Also, should I be using the spray form or the cream form? thx


----------



## arekayhandbags

can i ask what did you use to apply these Swarovski Vintage Rose flatbacks, as in what tool did you use?


----------



## Speedah

pwecious_323 said:


> Ladies- I have a pair of white Patent peep toe shoes that I want to paint/spray over with Meltonia in black. Do u know how it will turn out since it's patent? If I use the spray, will it come out shiny as well or just matte? Also, should I be using the spray form or the cream form? thx



I'm pretty sure Meltonian will not work on patent- it doesn't "grab" well enough. Many places don't recommend dying patent but it can be done although I've never done it myself.


----------



## Speedah

arekayhandbags said:


> can i ask what did you use to apply these Swarovski Vintage Rose flatbacks, as in what tool did you use?



Some people use tweezers, lots have used a jewel setter (including me):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jewel-Setter-Pe...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cabec642a


----------



## slpceline

arekayhandbags said:


> can i ask what did you use to apply these Swarovski Vintage Rose flatbacks, as in what tool did you use?



I used pointy-tipped tweezers. I personally didn't like the jewel setter because 1- it leaves the crystals dull (but I understand you can polish them later, when they're set) 2- before the glue sets often the crystals stick more to the jewel setter than the glue (in this case I have to use my tweezers anyway to dislodge them from the setter), and 3- tweezers give me better control over the exact position of the crystal, and if I'm not happy with where I put it, I can pluck it off and place it somewhere else.

Shoe #1 almost finished, and I'm glad to say the crystals are holding on tightly. Will likely start shoe #2 this weekend.

I showed my husband the almost finished shoe. He said "I'll have to take you someplace nice when they're finished so you can wear them." I showed my mom. She said "You can't wear those; people will think you're a stripper."


----------



## JetSetGo!

slpceline said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Ever since I stumbled upon this thread a couple of weeks ago, I've been so excited that sometimes I have trouble sleeping
> I bough a pair of white patent YoYo 85's last week from ebay, and am strassing them with "Vintage Rose" Swarovskis. It's going well, but progress is slow, especially at the beginning. But the learning curve is steep, thankfully.
> I've finished half a shoe so far, and here are the pics. (The pictures are disappointing, frankly. They look stunning in real life! The rose crystals give them an overall nude effect.)
> 
> I'm using E-6000 glue, which sticks like crazy, even to intact patent leather. I did a test run beforehand on some ugly patent shoes that I don't wear anymore, and I found that the crystals adhered to the intact patent just as well as to the sections that I sanded down. I rubbed them hard with my fingers and none came off.
> The one thing about the E-6000 glue though is that it is extremely viscous (like molasses), and it becomes stringy as it dries. Also, it dries really fast, so I can't just squeeze a blob onto aluminum foil and dab my paintbrush into it to paint it onto the shoe. Instead, I pulled the plunger out of a 3cc syringe and squeezed the glue into it. When I'm all ready to go I "inject" a pea-sized amount of glue onto the shoe and use a short, square paintbrush to spread it  into a half-inch square. I then have about a minute or two to place the crystals on the glued area (I use tweezers) before the glue dries, and then I press the crystals firmly into the glue with my fingers.
> I bought the "precision placer tool" thing with the blob of wax at the end, but I find it's a pain in the butt to use, and it's just cleaner and easier with tweezers.
> In terms of crystals I'm using Swarovski Vintage Rose flatbacks in 3 sizes: 5ss, 9ss, and 16ss. I ordered 20 gross each of the 5 and 9ss (but I'm pretty sure I'll run out of the 5ss and need at least 10 more gross), and 10 gross of the 16ss (which is going to be *way* too much.)
> 
> I'll post more pics as I progress.



They look great! They remind me of champagne bubbles! 
Thanks for all the details, too. I love hearing everyone's experiences and application processes. It's so helpful.


----------



## Hanna_M

Hi guys, hopefully you can help a new DIYer on her path to prettified pretty shoes!

I've a pair of nude nappa Catwomans that I'm thinking of dying red and strassing the heel. Currently the heel panel is a slightly darker shade of nude than the rest of the shoe and it's bugging me. That and they're half a size too big so I'm hoping to replace them with a smaller ones for every day use!

So, first question is whether to dye them myself or get my cobblers to do so? Cobblers would be the CL recommended ones and I'm inclined to do that. 

Looking up crystals now - Light Siam seems to be the most red colour. Thoughts?

Sorry if I'm being a pest!


----------



## slpceline

Hanna_M said:


> Hi guys, hopefully you can help a new DIYer on her path to prettified pretty shoes!
> 
> I've a pair of nude nappa Catwomans that I'm thinking of dying red and strassing the heel. Currently the heel panel is a slightly darker shade of nude than the rest of the shoe and it's bugging me. That and they're half a size too big so I'm hoping to replace them with a smaller ones for every day use!
> 
> So, first question is whether to dye them myself or get my cobblers to do so? Cobblers would be the CL recommended ones and I'm inclined to do that.
> 
> Looking up crystals now - Light Siam seems to be the most red colour. Thoughts?
> 
> Sorry if I'm being a pest!



Hello! I would certainly recommend a CL-approved cobbler, then you're sure the job will be done properly. Also, I find Siam (not Light Siam) to be the reddest color.
Good luck!


----------



## Hanna_M

slpceline said:


> Hello! I would certainly recommend a CL-approved cobbler, then you're sure the job will be done properly. Also, I find Siam (not Light Siam) to be the reddest color.
> Good luck!



Thank you. 

I think I need to get the crystals first so the cobbler knows the shade of red I'm after.


----------



## KoutureKitty

Hi ladies,

Do you think a cobbler would be able to dye the blue ribbon on these black?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...75383&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Thanks for you input


----------



## Theren

I have been doing a diy strass project on some Calvin Klien shoes I have as its coming out really well.. I wanted to practice before I started on a pair of CLs..


----------



## sgoofi

This is my first post and I just spent the last week reading this ENTIRE thread. You ladies have inspired me so much that I'm just going to have do a pair of my own.

Although I have a pair of CL YoYos, I'm scared, so I want to start with a cheaper pair. The cheaper pair is some royal purple peeptoes that I have.

I'm still debating on which color crystals I want. I'm thinking about volcano (which I see roussel has used), meridian blue, garnet, and fuchsia ab. I'm really trying to go for more of a red/blue/green effect with the crystals and am not sure which crystal will give me that effect.

I love the effect that volcano gives, but the general effect is kind of a goldish effect with hints of red, purple, blue, and green. 

What do you ladies think? Any other suggestions?


----------



## slpceline

sgoofi said:


> This is my first post and I just spent the last week reading this ENTIRE thread. You ladies have inspired me so much that I'm just going to have do a pair of my own.
> 
> Although I have a pair of CL YoYos, I'm scared, so I want to start with a cheaper pair. The cheaper pair is some royal purple peeptoes that I have.
> 
> I'm still debating on which color crystals I want. I'm thinking about volcano (which I see roussel has used), meridian blue, garnet, and fuchsia ab. I'm really trying to go for more of a red/blue/green effect with the crystals and am not sure which crystal will give me that effect.
> 
> I love the effect that volcano gives, but the general effect is kind of a goldish effect with hints of red, purple, blue, and green.
> 
> What do you ladies think? Any other suggestions?



Any crystal with the "AB" suffix gives off red/blue/green reflections, but unfortunately a lot of AB's only come in bigger sizes (12ss and up). For strassing you really need the smaller 5-6ss sizes to fill in the gaps. Indigo AB would probably be nice with your project. The website I ordered from (Dreamtime Creations) only had a few sizes. You could try another website maybe.
To the girls who strassed with crystal AB stones: do you think those would look weird on a purple background?

Good luck with your project! 

Oh, and if you're using satin, you should probably look into buying Hotfix stones. I hear E-6000 glue doesn't work so well on fabric. You might also want to do a test-run with just regular flatback crystals using "permanent bond fabric glue" as an adhesive. I saw one of these on ebay and it said "creates a permanent bond between fabric and embellishments." When I finish my current strassing project (on patent leather) I plan to strass my black crepe satin decoltissimos. I was thinking of painting them purple with Jacquard Neopaque or Jacquard Lumiere, then strassing them with Amethyst crystals. The Hotfix tool sounds like it would take me forever, though (15 seconds per crystal?!?), so if you do try the fabric glue, let me know if it works.


----------



## sgoofi

I guess that AB would definitely be the way to go, but one of the reasons I wanted to consider garnet was because it had more of a burgundy feel which is what I actually want. Indigo AB is a great color too, though. Any suggestions on the crystals that are AB that will still give me a "burgundy" effect?


----------



## slpceline

sgoofi said:


> I guess that AB would definitely be the way to go, but one of the reasons I wanted to consider garnet was because it had more of a burgundy feel which is what I actually want. Indigo AB is a great color too, though. Any suggestions on the crystals that are AB that will still give me a "burgundy" effect?



"Burgundy AB" would probably look pretty good, then. On the Dreamtime Creations website they're available in 5ss, 12ss, 16ss, and 20ss. That would probably give you a good size distribution.

http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/content/product/large/2028BurgundyAB_lg.jpg


----------



## anntsmarching

Hi ladies! I've been stalking this thread and deciding to start my own project for a pair of wedding shoes   Just wanted to add that they are white satin, I'm using crystal ab swarovskis and the E6000 glue is working fine on the satin! They are staying on really well and so far it's been pretty easy to do (though time consuming!) Just wanted to reply to the user who asked about the E6000 glue on satin


----------



## telesbrize

sgoofi said:


> This is my first post and I just spent the last week reading this ENTIRE thread. You ladies have inspired me so much that I'm just going to have do a pair of my own.
> 
> Although I have a pair of CL YoYos, I'm scared, so I want to start with a cheaper pair. The cheaper pair is some royal purple peeptoes that I have.
> 
> I'm still debating on which color crystals I want. I'm thinking about volcano (which I see roussel has used), meridian blue, garnet, and fuchsia ab. I'm really trying to go for more of a red/blue/green effect with the crystals and am not sure which crystal will give me that effect.
> 
> I love the effect that volcano gives, but the general effect is kind of a goldish effect with hints of red, purple, blue, and green.
> 
> What do you ladies think? Any other suggestions?


 
I was looking at the meridian blue for a blue pair... what a pretty color!  But I do agree that the effect you're looking for is anything AB.

I considered doing a non CL pair as a trial, but when I thought more about it I decided to just take the plunge.  I did get a fabulous deal on a pair that needed a spa day, so that helped.  But I didn't want to spend more on crystals than the shoe is worth.  Why put $300 worth of crystals on a $50 pair of shoes?  I wanted to make sure that the base shoes were worth my investment.  That's not to say that only CL's are worth strassing, but IMO you do want to use a quality pair of shoes.

YoYo's are a great shoe to strass!  I had no problem finding Citrine AB's in a variety of sizes, just look around at various sites to see what they have.  I liked the pricing and selection form my project at rhinestoneshop.com.  YoYo's will take less time and fewer crystals since they have the tiny heel and peep toe.  I started on a heel to get into a groove.

Best of luck!

PS - what about Sapphire AB?

rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/images/colorchart.jpg


----------



## lozzaa

Do you girls know whether it is possible to dye black leather at all?

TIA


----------



## sgoofi

telesbrize said:


> I was looking at the meridian blue for a blue pair... what a pretty color!  But I do agree that the effect you're looking for is anything AB.
> 
> I considered doing a non CL pair as a trial, but when I thought more about it I decided to just take the plunge.  I did get a fabulous deal on a pair that needed a spa day, so that helped.  But I didn't want to spend more on crystals than the shoe is worth.  Why put $300 worth of crystals on a $50 pair of shoes?  I wanted to make sure that the base shoes were worth my investment.  That's not to say that only CL's are worth strassing, but IMO you do want to use a quality pair of shoes.
> 
> YoYo's are a great shoe to strass!  I had no problem finding Citrine AB's in a variety of sizes, just look around at various sites to see what they have.  I liked the pricing and selection form my project at rhinestoneshop.com.  YoYo's will take less time and fewer crystals since they have the tiny heel and peep toe.  I started on a heel to get into a groove.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> PS - what about Sapphire AB?
> 
> rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/images/colorchart.jpg



Sapphire AB isn't a bad idea. But I'm think I'm leaning more towards the Garnet AB or still, as a backup, Volcano. Especially since I took a look at the chart that you included in your last post.

The cheaper pair is actually a pair of Via Spigas that I've been trying to figure out something to do with, so I thought I'd give it a try. I'm such a clumsy person, I'd be sure to mess it up somehow and I'd rather do it on some Via Spigas than my CLs.


----------



## sgoofi

lozzaa said:


> Do you girls know whether it is possible to dye black leather at all?
> 
> TIA



I don't think you can dye black leather. I believe you have to use Meltonian spray to change the color.


----------



## Tenley10

I did a cheap pair of black heels I had with some acrylic rhinestones to see if I even would have to patience to do something like this... i finished them and i like them, they are not as sparkly as swarovskis would be... but I think they are just as fun!

I did multicolor rhinestones, so they can be worn with anything!  Now i just need to find that perfect DIY shoe and I will definitely make this a project!


----------



## j_limandri

I saw a lot of ladies posting pics of shoes that they applied crystals to, and they looked amazing. Could you list them on ebay, stating that they were a DIY project, and sell them at a higher price?


----------



## slpceline

j_limandri said:


> I saw a lot of ladies posting pics of shoes that they applied crystals to, and they looked amazing. Could you list them on ebay, stating that they were a DIY project, and sell them at a higher price?



Good thought, but for most of us, it wouldn't be worthwhile. So far, I spent upwards of $650 on my strassing project (shoes + crystals), and about 20 hours (not counting the additional hours of research involved.) At this point, so much sweat and tears went into them that I wouldn't dream of selling them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I would not expect to make a lot of money off a DIY.


----------



## Theren

I finished one of my shoes (non CL) by hotfix and I think im going to use the E6000 on the other and compare.. I am finding a lot of the crystals are falling off.


----------



## j_limandri

What kind of glue should be used to apply crystals?


----------



## anntsmarching

I personally used E6000 glue on satin and its worked great so far- haven't lost any crystals!


----------



## indypup

I am so impressed with all of the DIY's that have been posted on here!  They are gorgeous, ladies!

Right now I'm in the midst of another project along with my strass!


----------



## lozzaa

the volcano strass are amazing. do any other crystals give a similar "multi coloured" effect?? I'm maybe after something more blue or turquoise?
TIA


----------



## indypup

^Pretty much any AB stone will give you that multicolored effect, but it's harder to get all of the sizes in some colors IMO.


----------



## lozzaa

thanks!! i'll have a look around


----------



## indypup

Here's my latest DIY!

Some of you may remember the SNAD Karey NP's I posted about MONTHS ago.  Well, they still haven't gone to the spa to be repaired yet... I've been meaning to, but I just kept forgetting!  After seeing Lorna's glitter DIY, I was inspired to glitter something... but what?!  And then it came to me!  So I dusted off the ready-to-be-shipped package and got to work.

They went from this (gorgeous, but I wanted more pizzaz!)






To this! 













I LOVE THEM.  I've always wanted glitters, so I couldn't be happier.  The first pic best shows the color... they're kind of a mix between rouge and oxblood.  Ahh, they give me butterflies! 

And the best part?  It was incredibly fast (10 minutes for one shoe) and very inexpensive (already had the glue from my strass project, but the glitter was $1 at Michael's)!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! They look amazing, Indy!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

gorgeous *indy!!!*


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Jet* and *crazzee*!


----------



## laureenthemean

*indy*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## roussel

indy those look a-ma-zing! seriously! i've been wanting to put glitter on a pair on non-CLs and this really makes me go ahead and do it.  cheap and fast!  did you just use e6000 and glitter?


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Laureen* and *Roussel*!

*Roussel*, yep, that's it!  I spread the glue, dumped some glitter on the glued area, got rid of the excess, and voila!  Glitters!  And I did use E6000!

Michael's had some really pretty colors as far as glitter goes: black, electric blue (!!!), this red, lime, gold, silver, MULTI (looks just like the multi glitter NP's), purple... and a few more.  There weren't any other glitter sizes either.  I think Jo Ann's might have a better selection, so I may go there next for a future project.


----------



## DivineMissM

indypup said:


> Here's my latest DIY!
> 
> Some of you may remember the SNAD Karey NP's I posted about MONTHS ago.  Well, they still haven't gone to the spa to be repaired yet... I've been meaning to, but I just kept forgetting!  After seeing Lorna's glitter DIY, I was inspired to glitter something... but what?!  And then it came to me!  So I dusted off the ready-to-be-shipped package and got to work.
> 
> They went from this (gorgeous, but I wanted more pizzaz!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THEM.  I've always wanted glitters, so I couldn't be happier.  The first pic best shows the color... they're kind of a mix between rouge and oxblood.  Ahh, they give me butterflies!
> 
> And the best part?  It was incredibly fast (10 minutes for one shoe) and very inexpensive (already had the glue from my strass project, but the glitter was $1 at Michael's)!




Those are so gorgeous they almost brought tears to my eyes!   

How is the glitter holding up?  Does it come off easily?


----------



## Theren

They look incredible!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *DivineMissM*!  You are so sweet!  I don't know for sure how they'll hold up (I just did them), but it'll probably be just like the regular CL glitters.  They'll probably shed a little and I'll have to reapply.  BTW, we are going to do a Louboutin meetup in Atlanta-- you should come!

Thank you *Theren*!


----------



## rilokiley

*indypup*, you did an amazing job!!  What a transformation!  I love the shade of red you used... a beautiful jewel tone ruby red... just gorgeous!

When I was doing my strass DIY, the E6000 glue tended to try pretty quickly, so I could only put glue on a little section at a time.  When you did your glitter project, how much of an area did you do at a time?  That's awesome that it only took 10 minutes per shoe.


----------



## phiphi

*indy* fabulous work!!! what a great transformation! they look so gloriously pretty - loooove that jewel red shade.


----------



## indypup

*Rilo*-- I probably coated about a square inch each time.  For the sling, I coated the whole thing.  There's no time for the E6000 to dry since you dump all of the glitter on at once.  I pulled out my strass project to try the same thing and obviously (just like you said!) it didn't work!  I forgot how quickly it dried.

I want to investigate possibly spraying them with a fixative so I won't lose as much glitter as I wear them.  Really though, even if I do... it only cost $1!

Thank you *phi*!  I love them SO much!  Honestly, I want to find another pair of shoes that need a facelift just so I can do it again, lol.  It was much more fun than strassing.


----------



## Alegory

hello I love your work!!!!!
Would you help me? What's the name of glue and of brand of litter you use. Thank you!!!! 



indypup said:


> Here's my latest DIY!
> 
> Some of you may remember the SNAD Karey NP's I posted about MONTHS ago. Well, they still haven't gone to the spa to be repaired yet... I've been meaning to, but I just kept forgetting! After seeing Lorna's glitter DIY, I was inspired to glitter something... but what?! And then it came to me! So I dusted off the ready-to-be-shipped package and got to work.
> 
> They went from this (gorgeous, but I wanted more pizzaz!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THEM. I've always wanted glitters, so I couldn't be happier. The first pic best shows the color... they're kind of a mix between rouge and oxblood. Ahh, they give me butterflies!
> 
> And the best part? It was incredibly fast (10 minutes for one shoe) and very inexpensive (already had the glue from my strass project, but the glitter was $1 at Michael's)!


----------



## indypup

Alegory, I used these things:

E6000 glue and glitter from Michael's arts and crafts store (the name is Sulyn and it's only $0.99).

I meant to include a photo with this post, but photobucket is taking so long!  I'll edit it in when it uploads. 

Here we go!


----------



## thoang0705

Wow Rebecca, those look goooooorgeous!!
You ladies are making me seriously want to DIY a pair of my shoes too..


----------



## indypup

Trang!!   Thanks so much!


----------



## Theren

Those who have done a diy strass.. I need some advice.. I have been working on a cheap pair until I find the right CL I want to strass, but I dont know if I like the way mine are coming out.. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Aniski

Wow Indy!!  Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Aniski*!


----------



## AriCakes

Those are so cute! The color of the glitter is just gorgeous.


----------



## daisy2418

*Indy*!!!  OMG they are sooooooo gorgeous!!!!!  

You are the DIY !!!


----------



## Canarybling

OMG Indy they are TDF!! Congratulations you did a wonderful job and the red
glitter looks gorgeous against the bronze heel xo


----------



## ochie

indy-gorgeous gorgeous! good job!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Ari*, *Daisy*, *Canary*, and *ochie*!


----------



## olialm1

Rebecca you did a nice job!


----------



## slpceline

Theren said:


> Those who have done a diy strass.. I need some advice.. I have been working on a cheap pair until I find the right CL I want to strass, but I dont know if I like the way mine are coming out.. any help would be appreciated.



It would help if you posted some pictures. What do you think you don't like? The color of the crystals? The size distribution? The spacing?


----------



## slpceline

Indy: that glitter job does *not* look DIY, it looks professional! Congratulations, you must be very proud!
I have a pair of red patent yoyo's (yes, I know, but they're my favourite shoe!) that I want to glitter also. I ordered some red hexagonal glitter of different sizes so I get (hopefully) a result similar to CL's oxblood glitter. 
I fell in love with a pair of oxblood glitter You You's at David's in Toronto this year, but they didn't have my size anywhere in Canada and I've never seen them on ebay, so I'd like to make my own! 
I was also thinking about a spray adhesive so I don't end up wearing the glitter all over myself every time I wear the shoes. Let me know if you find something that works.


----------



## indypup

Thanks olialm and *slpceline*!

*slp*, I think that's a great idea!  PMing you!


----------



## telesbrize

Amazing, Indy!  I may be closer to my glitters than I thought!  Of course, first I still need to finish the last heel of my strass project .


----------



## Theren

slpceline said:


> It would help if you posted some pictures. What do you think you don't like? The color of the crystals? The size distribution? The spacing?


 
I was nervous about posting pics since its not a CL but here is one shoe finished..


----------



## meggyg8r

*Indy*! Your glitters look amazing! I love love love the red!! Perfect Dorothy shoes 

Looking good, *Theren*! Love the color you chose. Looks perfect on the white background.


----------



## Theren

Meggy you dont think it looks wierd?


----------



## meggyg8r

What about it do you think looks weird?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*indy*, your glitters are FANTABULOUS!!!


----------



## Theren

meggyg8r said:


> What about it do you think looks weird?


 
Im not sure.. There is just something about it that looks off..


----------



## rilokiley

Theren said:


> Im not sure.. There is just something about it that looks off..




Which size crystals did you use?  IMO, I think if you place the crystals just a little closer together, it might look better.


----------



## Theren

Im using 6ss, 10ss, 16ss, and 20ss.


----------



## slpceline

Theren said:


> Im using 6ss, 10ss, 16ss, and 20ss.



I certainly don't think they look bad, but I think the problem lies in the crystal size distribution. From what I can tell, you're not using very many 6ss crystals, whereas most of the other strass jobs that have been posted in this thread have used more of the smaller sized crystals than other sizes. For instance, I'm not quite finished strassing my yoyo's, but I used probably 70% 5ss, 20% 9ss, and 10% 16ss. The little ones really go a long way to fill in the gaps, and they would help you put your crystals closer together.
There are a bunch of good close-ups of other strass jobs on this thread. If you look at them closely, you can see that *lots* of little crystals are used. They're a pain to work with, but really worth the trouble!

Hope this helps.


----------



## rilokiley

Theren said:


> Im using 6ss, 10ss, 16ss, and 20ss.




oh ok.  I think placing the crystals a little closer together and using more of the 6ss would make it look better.


----------



## Theren

I have used mostly 10ss's on them.. I will try and use the hotfix tool tonight and see if I can try to push them a bit closer together. Ill let you all know the outcome tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## jeNYC

Finally finished my satin You Yous with hotfix crystal ab, over 40+ hours of hard labor!!!

SS3 (useful to fill in small gaps)- 3 Gross with some leftovers
SS6 - 23 Gross but could have used 1 or 2 more gross
SS10 - 2 Gross with at least half a gross left
SS12 - 2 Gross
SS16 - 2 1/2 was more than enough
SS20 - 2 Gross with about half a gross left

***I placed the iron with a cotton shirt covering the shoes to thoroughly heat the glue after I was done.  The steam from the iron also helps melt away glue on the crystals and the shirt helps lifts it off***


----------



## clothingguru

WOW!!!! you guys are so amazing!!!!! 
*Indy*...i love your glitters!!!! What a great job you did!
*jeNYC:* wow!!!  amazing!
*Theren*: those are gorgeously done!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

*jeNYC* - GOOOORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Alegory

indypup 
:urock:You're the best !!!


----------



## slpceline

jeNYC: OMG, OMG, OMG. Those You You's are *unbelievable*! Congratulations! Frankly I don't know how you were able to work with 3ss... 5ss are my smallest ones, and they're tiny!
So to clarify: you used the Hotfix tool first, then when all the crystals were where you wanted them, you used the iron? Pretty clever!


----------



## jeNYC

hey slpceline, i put the iron after completed part of the shoe (with the crystals already added on with hotfix)and the whole shoe again afterwards but be careful...do not slide the iron, after u place it in one spot, lift the iron and place it in another...and DO NOT wear the shoe until it cools off because you can move the crystals if u try to wear them while still warm

the steam and shirt can def help lift off the glue on TOP of crystals if the glue was all messy, if not, just gently wipe the steam with the shirt and should remove it

as far as the 3 ss, i used the 6ss tool tip and picked it up the 3ss on the side with the tip of the tool...otherwise, i used a tweezer to place the 3ss first, then put the 6ss tip on top to melt


----------



## Aniski

*jeNYC* and *Theren* - those look gorgeous!!


----------



## sgoofi

Gorgeous!!! Gorgeous!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Theren

JeNYC they look great! I am working on mine and will post new pics soon.


----------



## jeNYC

Clothingguru, crazzee_shopper, Aniski, Slpceline, Theren, sgoofi and everyone else, u guys are the best!


----------



## roussel

jeNYC those came out so pretty!  congratulations you did a great job! are those your wedding shoes?


----------



## jeNYC

Aww thanks roussel...my bf got scared of that question when he read the same wedding question posted by another tper...lol i dun think i can wait that long to wear them and i dunno if i wanna get married lmao


----------



## kuromi-chan

*jeNYC*, great job!!    they look fabulous!


----------



## telesbrize

jeNYC said:


> Aww thanks roussel...my bf got scared of that question when he read the same wedding question posted by another tper...lol i dun think i can wait that long to wear them and i dunno if i wanna get married lmao



You can always break them in long before the wedding .  No need to get blisters on the big day.  They look fabulous!


----------



## indypup

Thank you *telesbrize*, *meggy* (I thought the same thing!!  They're my Dorothy shoes!), *kuromi*, and *CG*!

*Theren*, I like them, but I think they could stand to have a little more variation in crystal size. 

*jeNYC*, they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Theren

Indy thats what im working on


----------



## sgoofi

I'm getting so confused on which colors now. I went by Hobby Lobby to get an idea of what color beads. I've been vacillating between Garnet AB and Volcano. But when I looked at Garnet AB, it looked so dark with just the AB. I want something that will show more of a dark red as opposed to a "black cherry". 

So now I'm thinking about Siam AB or Burgundy AB. Does anyone know of any other reds that would look good with purple peeptoes?


----------



## KlassicKouture

You ladies are so friggin' talented!! 



I'm gonna practice on a cheap pair of shoes until I find a pair of CL's to strass.


----------



## ochie

*jeNYC-* I love them!


----------



## LornaLou

*Indy*, oh my goodness!!!! You did an amazing job on those glitters! They look so gorgeous! The colour is incredible. I love it  Do you find the glitter still flakes off a bit? The excess bits on mine are still falling off here and there lol. 

*Jen*, those strass You You's, WOW! They are stunning! I love them. They look so professional 

*slpceline*, you are doing a great job! They will look so pretty when they are finished!

*Theren*, yours look really pretty too, I'm loving all of the AB and Crystal colour stones!

I still haven't had time to start on my second shoe! I only have one shoe done lol.


----------



## Popsicool

Ahh it's been toooo long since I checked in here (damn work). So..

*slpceline* - amazing work! I like that you chose rose on white, it looks so gentle.

*indy* - your glitters are amazing, Dorothy! You might have changed my mind back to glittering my flats (yeah, 74637465625th mind change so far but too many options...). 

*Theren* - they don't look weird! But if you don't like them you are probably after the "smaller crystals closer together" effect like the other girls suggested. But still, they're great as they are.

*jeNYC* - so good to see your finished, what an amazing job. 3ss - you are brave! That was me that scared your BF with the wedding question, hee hee! 

Love this thread++++ Can't wait till the rest of my Volcanoes arrive and the pink Ron Ron transformation begins! (Meaning the flats are still on hold...)


----------



## Theren

Thank you ladies so much.. I have been working on them this evening (even have a burn from the hotfix tool to prove it lol) and will be posting updated pics soon!


----------



## roussel

^ aww theren be careful!  i can understand you though.  i will endure any pain just to finish those beauties


----------



## jeNYC

Popsicool (BTW, I love Ron Rons and I love pink!!!), LornaLou, Orchie, Kuromi-Chan, indypup


----------



## Theren

roussel said:


> ^ aww theren be careful! i can understand you though. i will endure any pain just to finish those beauties


 
Seriously.. eh its not a bad burn.. besides. I have had plenty of worse injuries then a burn.


----------



## babysweetums

hey ladies =) does anyone know if a professional can dye patent leather? im worries the dye wont take because of the coating? anyone know? thanks xxoo


----------



## PANda_USC

*indy*, your glitter job is spectacular! Great color choice too, ehehe

*theren*, stunning! Keep up the great work!

*jenyc*, absolutely amazing job! Congratulations!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

indypup said:


> Here's my latest DIY!
> 
> Some of you may remember the SNAD Karey NP's I posted about MONTHS ago.  Well, they still haven't gone to the spa to be repaired yet... I've been meaning to, but I just kept forgetting!  After seeing Lorna's glitter DIY, I was inspired to glitter something... but what?!  And then it came to me!  So I dusted off the ready-to-be-shipped package and got to work.
> 
> They went from this (gorgeous, but I wanted more pizzaz!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THEM.  I've always wanted glitters, so I couldn't be happier.  The first pic best shows the color... they're kind of a mix between rouge and oxblood.  Ahh, they give me butterflies!
> 
> And the best part?  It was incredibly fast (10 minutes for one shoe) and very inexpensive (already had the glue from my strass project, but the glitter was $1 at Michael's)!


thanks so much for sharing. I've been deciding whether to glitter my CLs.....now seeing your DIY...i'm ready to go and get my glue and glitter. Amazing job, well done. Have you walk in them yet....does the glitter stay quite well?


----------



## allbrandspls

jeNYC said:


> Finally finished my satin You Yous with hotfix crystal ab, over 40+ hours of hard labor!!!
> 
> SS3 (useful to fill in small gaps)- 3 Gross with some leftovers
> SS6 - 23 Gross but could have used 1 or 2 more gross
> SS10 - 2 Gross with at least half a gross left
> SS12 - 2 Gross
> SS16 - 2 1/2 was more than enough
> SS20 - 2 Gross with about half a gross left
> 
> ***I placed the iron with a cotton shirt covering the shoes to thoroughly heat the glue after I was done.  The steam from the iron also helps melt away glue on the crystals and the shirt helps lifts it off***


Arghh!!! They are so beautiful.....i love it.


----------



## indypup

*Lorna*, thank you!  You were my inspiration to do this!  I can't wear them yet, but I do find that the glitter does flake off a little bit, but I think that's bound to happen!  I love these just as much as my strass project!

*Popsicool*, you should totally glitter your flats!  And thank you so much for the compliment! 

*Panda*, thanks!  I love NP's and glitter!

*Allbrandspls*, thank you!  I have walked around in them a bit (but again, I can't really wear them yet) and a *little* glitter does flake off, but I think it's only the top glitter that didn't quite catch any glue.   What pair did you want to glitter?


----------



## DivineMissM

indypup said:


> *Lorna*, thank you!  You were my inspiration to do this!  I can't wear them yet, but I do find that the glitter does flake off a little bit, but I think that's bound to happen!  I love these just as much as my strass project!
> 
> *Popsicool*, you should totally glitter your flats!  And thank you so much for the compliment!
> 
> *Panda*, thanks!  I love NP's and glitter!
> 
> *Allbrandspls*, thank you!  I have walked around in them a bit (but again, I can't really wear them yet) and a *little* glitter does flake off, but I think it's only the top glitter that didn't quite catch any glue.   What pair did you want to glitter?




I wonder if there's something you could spray over the glitter to help seal it in.  Hmmm...


----------



## allbrandspls

indypup said:


> *Allbrandspls*, thank you!  I have walked around in them a bit (but again, I can't really wear them yet) and a *little* glitter does flake off, but I think it's only the top glitter that didn't quite catch any glue.   What pair did you want to glitter?


I was thinkning about using either my VP90s and dying them and then adding glitter or buy a pair of silver minimettes.
I was also thinking maybe spray adhesive might seal it as well.
Like what Divinemissm suggested.
Can't wait to start.


----------



## allbrandspls

double post.


----------



## indypup

Yeah, I would like to investigate a fixative or something, but we'll see how the glitter holds after I wear them.


----------



## caitle

My final shipment of crystals arrived yesterday. I really want to start strassing this weekend but I've got uni work to do..... hmmm...


This is what I will be working with:
Shoe: Pewter Specchio Yoyo 85

Crystal AB:
2 gross ss5
10 gross ss7
10 gross ss9
5 gross ss10
5 gross ss12
2 gross ss16
2 gross ss20

Glue: e6000.

Can't wait to start!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good luck, Caitle!

I decided to use White Meltonian on my Nude Declics instead of strassing them for now. I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## indypup

Has anyone had issues with Meltonian cracking?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I've just sprayed mine and waiting for them to dry. The can says it won't crack, but my guess is if it's coated on too thick, it might.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

indypup said:


> Has anyone had issues with Meltonian cracking?



i have 

now i use Tarrago...  i'll have to post some pics of a pair i recently did


----------



## kjbags

I finally got around to uploading some pics of a DIY project I did a few weeks ago already.

It all started with a pair of fuxia suede flats a got for a great deal on ebay due to some discolorations and damage to the suede. Well, I actually already had the same pair in my collection in prestine condition, so I decided to make the damaged pair a DIY project. First I thought about strassing, but soon came to the decision that this would be a bit too much 'bling' for me personally, so glitter came to my mind as an alternative. I had quite a hard time to find the right color, but in the end I was successful.

Before pic of both pairs, the pair to the left is the one waiting for the makeover (note how the color is off in comparison to the other pair)







And now an after pic and modelled


----------



## JetSetGo!

KJ, they came out beautifully!!! What a pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

melialuvs2shop said:


> i have
> 
> now i use Tarrago...  i'll have to post some pics of a pair i recently did



Oh man! I wish I had looked into this with my DIY before spraying. Oh well. If it cracks, I will sand it down and respray.


----------



## crystalhowlett

so i have been inspired to DIY, there are a pair of cork slingbacks that have been on ebay forever, At $219 it may be worth the buy. 
Do you guys think crystals will stick to cork well?


----------



## crystalhowlett

YOU girls are awesome!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

JetSetGo! said:


> Oh man! I wish I had looked into this with my DIY before spraying. Oh well. If it cracks, I will sand it down and respray.




nooooooooo!  don't sand!  lol...

there's a color preparer that's like nail polish remover for shoe dye 

Meltonian Color Preparer


----------



## kuromi-chan

*kj*, FAB job!!    i love the glitter!


----------



## DivineMissM

Very cute *KJ*!


----------



## allbrandspls

kjbags said:


> I finally got around to uploading some pics of a DIY project I did a few weeks ago already.
> 
> It all started with a pair of fuxia suede flats a got for a great deal on ebay due to some discolorations and damage to the suede. Well, I actually already had the same pair in my collection in prestine condition, so I decided to make the damaged pair a DIY project. First I thought about strassing, but soon came to the decision that this would be a bit too much 'bling' for me personally, so glitter came to my mind as an alternative. I had quite a hard time to find the right color, but in the end I was successful.
> 
> Before pic of both pairs, the pair to the left is the one waiting for the makeover (note how the color is off in comparison to the other pair)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now an after pic and modelled


 I love the glitter!! Is the flats suede originally? Did you use E6000? Has the glitter stay on quite well? Sorry for all the questions.
I'm dying to do a glitter pair but want to be prepared it will work.
Great DIY!


----------



## babysweetums

kj those look great wow!! what a lovely improvement!!


----------



## babysweetums

babysweetums said:


> hey ladies =) does anyone know if a professional can dye patent leather? im worries the dye wont take because of the coating? anyone know? thanks xxoo


??


----------



## indypup

melialuvs2shop said:


> i have
> 
> now i use Tarrago...  i'll have to post some pics of a pair i recently did


Okay, so it wasn't just my old shoes!  The ballerinas I DIY'ed many pages back were sold on Ebay... the new owner relisted and told me that she had issues with the Meltonian cracking.  I felt awful!  Have you had much better results with the Tarrago?

KJ, those look gorgeous!!  Where did you find the glitter?


----------



## JetSetGo!

melialuvs2shop said:


> nooooooooo!  don't sand!  lol...
> 
> there's a color preparer that's like nail polish remover for shoe dye
> 
> Meltonian Color Preparer



Hahaha! I guess I shouldn't quit my day job and become a cobbler, huh?


----------



## JetSetGo!

babysweetums said:


> ??




No they can't.


----------



## indypup

You can glitter the patent leather, *baby*!!!  

Seriously though, if you like glitters and want to keep your shoes but want a change, you should glitter them!


----------



## babysweetums

^ thats such a good idea hmmm, im so scared though!! thanks!! =)


----------



## lolitablue

KJ, the glitter is amazing on your DIY! Great job!


----------



## Theren

ok ladies.. Ive done a small section of revamping.. I wanted to get opinions..

before:






After:


----------



## caitle

It's looking much better, Theren, imo it would look even better if you used more different sizes of crystals.

I started my DIY last night, and in two sessions totalling 4 hours I've done about 5% of one shoe.... It's slow and tiring work, but they're super sparkly.

I think I've packed them a bit too tight but the heel is so thin so I'm trying to space them out a bit more as it gets wider.

Here's a progress pic (sorry about the crappy webcam quality).


----------



## kjbags

Thank you all for the lovely comments! :kiss:



allbrandspls said:


> I love the glitter!! Is the flats suede originally? Did you use E6000? Has the glitter stay on quite well? Sorry for all the questions.
> I'm dying to do a glitter pair but want to be prepared it will work.
> Great DIY!


 
Yup, they were suede originally and I used Gem-Tac glue. E6000 would probably work as well though I think. The glitter stays on quite well, there's still a bit of excess coming off here and there, but it's not that bad. I still have quite some extra glitter left anyways, so it's always possible to do some touch-ups later when needed.



indypup said:


> Okay, so it wasn't just my old shoes! The ballerinas I DIY'ed many pages back were sold on Ebay... the new owner relisted and told me that she had issues with the Meltonian cracking. I felt awful! Have you had much better results with the Tarrago?
> 
> KJ, those look gorgeous!! Where did you find the glitter?


 
I got the glitter off ebay because I couldn't find the right color at my local crafts store unfortunatly.


----------



## Theren

I already have 4 different sizes on there.. 20, 16, 10, and 6...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Theren, they are looking much better. I think using fewer big crystals and more small ones helps &#8211; I think you could even do more of it. Going really light on your two biggest sizes might even improve them. Have you considered doing the heel too? I'm not sure about the crystal/stacked combo for these. I think using some white dye there and then covering with crystals would really complete the look.


----------



## surlygirl

kjbags said:


> I finally got around to uploading some pics of a DIY project I did a few weeks ago already.
> 
> It all started with a pair of fuxia suede flats a got for a great deal on ebay due to some discolorations and damage to the suede. Well, I actually already had the same pair in my collection in prestine condition, so I decided to make the damaged pair a DIY project. First I thought about strassing, but soon came to the decision that this would be a bit too much 'bling' for me personally, so glitter came to my mind as an alternative. I had quite a hard time to find the right color, but in the end I was successful.
> 
> Before pic of both pairs, the pair to the left is the one waiting for the makeover (note how the color is off in comparison to the other pair)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now an after pic and modelled



*kj *- the glitter flats are amazing! I have been wanting a pair of the old chunky multicolor glitter NPs, although NPs don't really work for my feet. now I have hope for a DIY project in the future. I absolutely love your flats!


----------



## Theren

JetSetGo! said:


> Theren, they are looking much better. I think using fewer big crystals and more small ones helps  I think you could even do more of it. Going really light on your two biggest sizes might even improve them. Have you considered doing the heel too? I'm not sure about the crystal/stacked combo for these. I think using some white dye there and then covering with crystals would really complete the look.


 
I def. plan on doing the heel. I plan on doing the other shoe a bit closer together with less big flower.


----------



## JetSetGo!

caitle said:


> It's looking much better, Theren, imo it would look even better if you used more different sizes of crystals.
> 
> I started my DIY last night, and in two sessions totalling 4 hours I've done about 5% of one shoe.... It's slow and tiring work, but they're super sparkly.
> 
> I think I've packed them a bit too tight but the heel is so thin so I'm trying to space them out a bit more as it gets wider.
> 
> Here's a progress pic (sorry about the crappy webcam quality).



I can't wait to see more!


----------



## kjbags

surlygirl said:


> *kj *- the glitter flats are amazing! I have been wanting a pair of the old chunky multicolor glitter NPs, although NPs don't really work for my feet. now I have hope for a DIY project in the future. I absolutely love your flats!


 
Thank you so much *surly*! You should totally consider a DIY, it's quite easy and fast. It took me maybe an hour total, the hardest part was finding the perfect glitter


----------



## Hanna_M

Do you lovely ladies think that these can be dyed? I was thinking red, but would be happy with black or brown or even a darker green. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300425741625&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Just not sure because of the plaited leather. Would get a cobbler to do it if it can be done.

TIA.


----------



## poppyseed

Have any of you ladies here dyed canvas? I am reading mist people here have used Meltonian and Tarrago paints - would these work on canvas too?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hanna_M said:


> Do you lovely ladies think that these can be dyed? I was thinking red, but would be happy with black or brown or even a darker green.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300425741625&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> Just not sure because of the plaited leather. Would get a cobbler to do it if it can be done.
> 
> TIA.



If you are getting it done professionally, then definitely. If you are DIYing it, use the Tarrago dye, not the Meltonian spray.


----------



## JetSetGo!

poppyseed said:


> Have any of you ladies here dyed canvas? I am reading mist people here have used Meltonian and Tarrago paints - would these work on canvas too?



Tarrago works on canvas.


----------



## Hanna_M

Thanks JetSetGo. Much appreciated.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^ no prob!

Here's my latest DIY, taking a pair of Nude Kid Declics that I got on the bay...and making them White! A LOT easier on the wallet than the White Python Fetichas I was dying over from NAP...


----------



## JetSetGo!

I could not be happier with the outcome!!!


----------



## fashion16

Amazing!!!


----------



## DivineMissM

They look great *Jet*!


----------



## YaYa3

GORGEOUS, *jet!*  you did an amazing job!


----------



## amazigrace

Wowser, Jetsie! I love them! You are
very talented!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you,* Fashion, Divinde, Amazi *& *Yaya*! I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Jet*, they look awesome!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, Laureen.


----------



## misselizabeth22

They look awesome Jet!


----------



## rdgldy

*jet*, great job!!


----------



## authenticplease

They look wonderful, Jet!


----------



## BellaShoes

Amazing work* Jet*! They look fabulous!

*KJ*, what kind of glitter do you use?


----------



## poppyseed

JetSetGo! said:


> Tarrago works on canvas.


 

Thanks Jet! Do you also know what kind of covering power it has? I have a pair of VP Africa (I think they're called) that I want to dye, but are stripy - yellow, light khaki and tiny bit of burgundy, so I wonder will it cover such a variety of colours?

BTW your white declics look amazing!


----------



## JetSetGo!

poppyseed said:


> Thanks Jet! Do you also know what kind of covering power it has? I have a pair of VP Africa (I think they're called) that I want to dye, but are stripy - yellow, light khaki and tiny bit of burgundy, so I wonder will it cover such a variety of colours?
> 
> BTW your white declics look amazing!



Thanks! I don't have any experience with it, so my only recommendation is the darker you go, the better for coverage.


----------



## kjbags

*Jet*, the Declics turned out fabulous!!!  I don't think I could ever build up enough courage to dye a pair myself 

*Bella*, I used extra fine glitter, so pretty much the finest one available. I think this might be similar to the mini glitter CL uses, but I can't say for sure because I've never seen a pair of these IRL.


----------



## skimmy

i'm so inspired by all of these pictures!!

could someone tell me where to buy the crystals?  and what glue to use?

thanks!


----------



## weB3now

Anyone who has used the glitter to DIY--can you please describe the process you used:  glue, how it was done, result, sealer (if any)?  Thanks!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

flawless job jet!


----------



## jeNYC

skimmy said:


> i'm so inspired by all of these pictures!!
> 
> could someone tell me where to buy the crystals? and what glue to use?
> 
> thanks!


 

i bought my individual grosses from rhinestoneshop.com, shipping is free and i get mine in like 2 days, go to their FB page and they have coupons

however, if u buy 10 grosses or at least 720 crystals, its cheaper on ebay


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Omg, all you girls are so talented!!

Kjbags- love the pink glitter!

Jet- great job on the white declics!! They are perfection...you will get so much wear out of them in the summer!

Jen and INdy- i think i commented before, but it's worth saying again- fabulous work!! Soooo gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*kjbags* - OMG, I LOVE, LOVE them!!   I have plans to glitter a ton of shoes haha (two CLs and several non-CLs).   I'm glittering a pair of patent yoyos now and I dunno if it's working out so well.   Did you spray them with anything to seal in (or on, haha) the glitter?  It seems like a lot of glitter is falling off.  The glitter I'm using is extra fine too (nice change from all of the chunky glitter CLs I have and love)! 

*Jet*, what an ingenious idea... who needs white Fetichas now?!  They look stunning!! 

*Theren* - Honestly, I think they look great... the after pic is even better! 

*jen*, they are spectacular!! 
*
indy*, I LOVE them!!   You did an amazing job!!

I finished my black patent decolzeps a few days ago!!  I wore them yesterday and they were a huge hit haha.  I'll post some pics tonight!!


----------



## kjbags

Thanks so much *LL* and *fiery*!!! 

I didn't use any sealer because I thought this might take away some of the sparkle of the glitter  Would be interesting to know how CL does it, but from what I've heard the original glitters have some issues with glitter coming off as well, so probably he doesn't use any sealer either 



weB3now said:


> Anyone who has used the glitter to DIY--can you please describe the process you used: glue, how it was done, result, sealer (if any)? Thanks!!!


 
For my project I used Gem-Tac glue and applied this with a brush. I didn't cover the whole shoe at once because I figured the glue might already start to dry before I could sprinkle on the glitter. So I maybe did 1/8 to 1/4 of a shoe at a time, then sprinkled on the glitter, applied glue to the next area and so on until the shoe was done. Then I let it sit and dry for a while before I tapped off the excess glitter, this makes somewhat of a mess  
As mentioned above I didn't use any sealer, but I made sure to use a good amount of glue underneath to help keeping the glitter on. It dries up clear anyways, so no need to be afraid of using too much


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!   Ohhhh, okay!  Hmm, I used E6000 on the patent and did maybe 1/3 of the shoe at once!  I had TONS of glitter fall off after I shook the excess off, and a few spots that required more glue/glitter.  Very, very messy haha.   I'll finish up the heel of that shoe and my second shoe tonight.  How long did you let your shoes sit for?  I think you're right... CLs don't use a sealer, so there's no need to.  Glitter invariably falls off anyway... but I'm as careful as I can be.   I guess we can always reapply as needed, right?


----------



## kjbags

I don't remember exactly, a few hours I think. Gem Tac dries really fast (which is why I only did small parts at a time), so less time to let it sit would probably have been ok as well.


----------



## Theren

Fiery thank you so much. I am so much happier with the after result. Because of these I even have my mom asking me to strass some of her shoes.`


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you, *Bella, Poppy, KJbags, shoelover, loublawyer* & *fiery*!


----------



## roussel

Wow Jet! It looks so fresh now and def wallet-friendly than those fetichas.


----------



## vuittonamour

your declics look great jet! i have been dying for a pair of white louboutins, maybe this is a better option then waiting/looking for them or special ordering!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks Roussel & vuittonamour! I, too, was thinking about a white special order, but now I've satisfied my need! At least for now. I'd really love something in white lizard.


----------



## lolitablue

Love the declics!! White is a great choice for a all purpose shoe!! Congrats on a great job!!


----------



## skimmy

jeNYC said:


> i bought my individual grosses from rhinestoneshop.com, shipping is free and i get mine in like 2 days, go to their FB page and they have coupons
> 
> however, if u buy 10 grosses or at least 720 crystals, its cheaper on ebay



thank you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jet*, let's see some of those gorgeous Jet modeling pics!


----------



## Popsicool

Tragedy... I finally received my marine glitter Ron Rons after first looking for them for so long, then taking sooo long for them to be mine and then taking soooo long for them to arrive to NZ and then waiting for customs to get their A into G... you get the idea. So they were finally here when I got home from work and I opened in almost slow motion because it was so insanely exciting.. 

Everything was going perfect, they're brand new, glitter looks amazing etc etc until I got them both out of the box to admire them. OMG 

The glitter on the tips of the toes has not just half worn off, it's lost colour!!! So I have these amazingly beautiful perfect marine glitter Ron Rons with worn/balding looking silver tip toes :cry:

I don't know what to do!! DF reckons they got rubbed against each other in the box. I really don't want to return them as I'm not likely to find them again. But I have no idea how to fix them!

Does anyone have suggestions for where I can find glitter that colour? In case you're not familiar with it, I've attached a few pictures of the colour (LouboutinNerd hope you don't mind I've used yours as a reference!).

Help please, I'm devastated.. Has this happened to anyone else with marine glitter? It looks like such a hard colour to find..


----------



## allbrandspls

Your also been an inspiration Jet to change my dark brown VP90s to another colour. So it is possible...thank for your experiment it turn out really beautiful and professional. Did you use meltonian for this project? So maybe i should use tarago?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Popsicool *- Ohhh no, I'm so sorry!   I saw a pair of display marine glitter VPs at NM last week, and the same issues were present.   I go to Michael's for all things crafty, so I'd try there.  You can also google navy glitter and see what you find.  I hope other ladies have advice.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ladies, I finished my black patent decolzeps!!   I strassed the wooden heel and platform with black diamond AB crystals and am SO happy I chose that color, because they're so versatile!!   The pick up blues, greens, etc.!  I wore them for my friend's bridal shower I co-hosted and everyone loved them (but not more than me)!   I'll take better pics in a few days... I just have what my friend took for now.


----------



## Theren

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I finished my black patent decolzeps!!  I strassed the wooden heel and platform with black diamond AB crystals and am SO happy I chose that color, because they're so versatile!!  The pick up blues, greens, etc.! I wore them for my friend's bridal shower I co-hosted and everyone loved them (but not more than me)!  I'll take better pics in a few days... I just have what my friend took for now.


 

holy moly those are fierce!!! They look beautiful!


----------



## roussel

M! Those are amazing! The crystals really do stand out and sparkle.  The shoes look so versatile too, and will match a lot of outfits.  Looks great with what you were wearing. I want to see more closeup pics please.


----------



## vuittonamour

omg, i just got an idea. fieryfashionist they look great! i think i know of a shoe i totally want to do this with!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Fiery*, they look AMAZING!

*Bella*, I'll post modeling pix this weekend. 

*allbrands*, I used Meltonian, but Tarrago gets great reviews from our more experienced DIYers.


----------



## alyssa08

that is such a great idea, fiery!!! they look amazing. totally made the shoe do a 180, style-wise.


----------



## slpceline

Popsicool said:


> Tragedy... I finally received my marine glitter Ron Rons after first looking for them for so long, then taking sooo long for them to be mine and then taking soooo long for them to arrive to NZ and then waiting for customs to get their A into G... you get the idea. So they were finally here when I got home from work and I opened in almost slow motion because it was so insanely exciting..
> 
> Everything was going perfect, they're brand new, glitter looks amazing etc etc until I got them both out of the box to admire them. OMG
> 
> The glitter on the tips of the toes has not just half worn off, it's lost colour!!! So I have these amazingly beautiful perfect marine glitter Ron Rons with worn/balding looking silver tip toes :cry:
> 
> I don't know what to do!! DF reckons they got rubbed against each other in the box. I really don't want to return them as I'm not likely to find them again. But I have no idea how to fix them!
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for where I can find glitter that colour? In case you're not familiar with it, I've attached a few pictures of the colour (LouboutinNerd hope you don't mind I've used yours as a reference!).
> 
> Help please, I'm devastated.. Has this happened to anyone else with marine glitter? It looks like such a hard colour to find..



I'm so sorry this happened to you!

I can only really give 2 suggestions:

1- What you are looking for is blue hexagonal glitter in 2 different sizes: 1mm and 3mm. However, if you're just looking to cover up some bald spots, you can probably just get away with using the 1mm. This is *extremely* hard to find online (unless you're prepared to buy a minimum of 100 kilos) or even in stores. Here is the only place online I found that sells both sizes: http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=367&sort=orderby&sort_direction=0&page=1
(Their "fine" hex glitter is 1mm, their "large" hex glitter is 3mm.) I looked quickly at the blue (I was in the market for red), but it doesn't look like they have the exact color you need, though "fine" royal blue may be pretty close.

2- You could write to Christian Louboutin directly ("contact us" on their official website.) My wonderful husband recently gave me a lilac Cancan clutch for my birthday (it's so beautiful I'll probably post some pics on a new thread), and he was worried it would be destroyed at Canadian customs because of the feathers. So he wrote to CL headquarters in Paris to ask them what the feathers were, and within 24 hours they e-mailed him a pdf file of the official customs documents explaining exactly what species of birds the feathers were from (heron, ostrich and cock, if anyone's interested.) If you explain the situation with your beloved Ron Rons, maybe they'd be willing to send you a small sample of the glitter? Come to think of it, maybe CL should sell all their glitter shoes with a little packet of spare glitter, like some clothes come with spare buttons.

Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Popsicool

fieryfashionist said:


> *Popsicool *- Ohhh no, I'm so sorry!   I saw a pair of display marine glitter VPs at NM last week, and the same issues were present.   I go to Michael's for all things crafty, so I'd try there.  You can also google navy glitter and see what you find.  I hope other ladies have advice.



Aww thanks *fiery*! I'm in NZ so no Michael's here I'm afraid.. But thank you so much for the suggestion. Google it is!


----------



## Popsicool

slpceline said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you!
> 
> I can only really give 2 suggestions:
> 
> 1- What you are looking for is blue hexagonal glitter in 2 different sizes: 1mm and 3mm. However, if you're just looking to cover up some bald spots, you can probably just get away with using the 1mm. This is *extremely* hard to find online (unless you're prepared to buy a minimum of 100 kilos) or even in stores. Here is the only place online I found that sells both sizes: http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=367&sort=orderby&sort_direction=0&page=1
> (Their "fine" hex glitter is 1mm, their "large" hex glitter is 3mm.) I looked quickly at the blue (I was in the market for red), but it doesn't look like they have the exact color you need, though "fine" royal blue may be pretty close.
> 
> 2- You could write to Christian Louboutin directly ("contact us" on their official website.) My wonderful husband recently gave me a lilac Cancan clutch for my birthday (it's so beautiful I'll probably post some pics on a new thread), and he was worried it would be destroyed at Canadian customs because of the feathers. So he wrote to CL headquarters in Paris to ask them what the feathers were, and within 24 hours they e-mailed him a pdf file of the official customs documents explaining exactly what species of birds the feathers were from (heron, ostrich and cock, if anyone's interested.) If you explain the situation with your beloved Ron Rons, maybe they'd be willing to send you a small sample of the glitter? Come to think of it, maybe CL should sell all their glitter shoes with a little packet of spare glitter, like some clothes come with spare buttons.
> 
> Let me know how it works out for you.



*slpceline*, you are amazing, I didn't even think of that!! You sound like a glitter expert, just what I need!

1 - a few of those glitters look really close. I'll email them with photos of the shoes and see what they recommend. 

2 - also just emailed CL asking for directions on where to buy or if they had some lying around. So true, they so need to include little packets of glitter with the shoes, just like they do heel taps!

Thank you for the great suggestions, I feel better already. 


Also, your hubby sounds like such a sweetheart


----------



## roussel

Thanks for the info slpceline! Do you know which size is the mini-glitter that CL uses?


----------



## slpceline

roussel said:


> Thanks for the info slpceline! Do you know which size is the mini-glitter that CL uses?



To tell you the truth, I've never actually paid close attention to the mini-glitter on "live" CL shoes, but from the pictures, it looks like it's more of a very fine glitter "powder", as opposed to just fine little specks of glitter. In that case, I would go with the "ultra-fine". In any case, it's really inexpensive (about $5.20 per oz!) so you could always order a few half-oz of the different ones that interest you, then order more of the one you like best. I had to to that anyway because shipping to Canada was like ten times more than the glitter itself, so I figured I might as well get a whole bunch at once.
I've already ordered some "fine" and "large" glitter in both red and black for my next DIY project (I'm still waiting on more 5ss crystals to finish my strass): I'm not yet sure what color I'll use, but I can't wait to get started!


----------



## indypup

Oh my, I think I love that glitter website. :ninja:  My mind is whirring with new ideas!!  Thank you, *slpceline*, for posting that!

OOOOH, I love Black Opal and Lavendar.  Hmmm!


----------



## Popsicool

slpceline said:


> To tell you the truth, I've never actually paid close attention to the mini-glitter on "live" CL shoes, but from the pictures, it looks like it's more of a very fine glitter "powder", as opposed to just fine little specks of glitter. In that case, I would go with the "ultra-fine". In any case, it's really inexpensive (about $5.20 per oz!) so you could always order a few half-oz of the different ones that interest you, then order more of the one you like best. I had to to that anyway because shipping to Canada was like ten times more than the glitter itself, so I figured I might as well get a whole bunch at once.
> I've already ordered some "fine" and "large" glitter in both red and black for my next DIY project (I'm still waiting on more 5ss crystals to finish my strass): I'm not yet sure what color I'll use, but I can't wait to get started!



Oo what's the next DIY going to be?? Red? Black? Multi?? Glitter + strass??


----------



## babysweetums

hello, im sorry if this question has been answered i did a search but couldnt find my perfect answer, im thinking about glittering a pair of patent leather cl's if one of you lovely knowledgeabe ladies couldnt give me some start to finish instructions i would be forever in your debt an promise to post pictures =) please? thank you!!


----------



## Popsicool

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I finished my black patent decolzeps!!   I strassed the wooden heel and platform with black diamond AB crystals and am SO happy I chose that color, because they're so versatile!!   The pick up blues, greens, etc.!  I wore them for my friend's bridal shower I co-hosted and everyone loved them (but not more than me)!   I'll take better pics in a few days... I just have what my friend took for now.



Oh I forgot to say - GORGEOUS!!! 

Never thought it would look that good, congrats!!


----------



## Popsicool

babysweetums said:


> hello, im sorry if this question has been answered i did a search but couldnt find my perfect answer, im thinking about glittering a pair of patent leather cl's if one of you lovely knowledgeabe ladies couldnt give me some start to finish instructions i would be forever in your debt an promise to post pictures =) please? thank you!!



Hi *baby*, *kjbags* posted pretty good instructions a few pages back:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-206.html#post15258683

Does that help?


----------



## indypup

babysweetums said:


> hello, im sorry if this question has been answered i did a search but couldnt find my perfect answer, im thinking about glittering a pair of patent leather cl's if one of you lovely knowledgeabe ladies couldnt give me some start to finish instructions i would be forever in your debt an promise to post pictures =) please? thank you!!


 
Hi *baby*!  Here's what I did:

1) Wiped the shoe of any dirt and dried the area to be glittered.
2) Directly applied a fairly liberal amount of glue (E6000) to a small area, about a square inch.
3) Glitter that glued area!
4) Keep working until the whole shoe is glittered.  You may want to go over some parts of the shoe to make sure all of the glitter is even and that the shoe is well covered.  This is why you want a fairly liberal amount of glue... if you use to little, less glitter will stick.  
5) Tap off any excess glitter after you've glittered each section.
5) Allow the shoe to sit a few minutes.  I'd let them sit overnight before wearing, though they do dry very quickly.

The glitter will fall off even after you've tapped them on a hard surface to get rid of the excess glitter.  I haven't tried any fixative to keep the glitter from shedding, but I may try hairspray.  Hope this helps! 

Edit: *kj* also had wonderful instructions!


----------



## LornaLou

KJBags - WOW! Those look really good with the glitter, I love them!!!! 

Jet - You did an amazing job dying those white, they look so professional, you couldn't ever tell they were dyed! 

FieryFashionist - I am in love with those!! You did such a great job, they are so unique!


----------



## babysweetums

thanks ladies, i am so excited and scared to try ahh but i must!! =)


----------



## Butterfly*

*indypup* - What a wonderful ending to a SNAD! 

*jeNYC* - You did an awesome job! 
*
kjbags* - Love they way they came out! 
*
Theren* - I agree, using a few more smaller sizes may help. Loving the progress!

*Jet* - The white dye took very well. They came out fabulous and definitely easier on the wallet than pythons! Glad you got your fix! That pure white against the red is pure  
I recently had to return a pair of fuxia metal square Declics because of the heel height, but I plan to DIY a pair using black/fuchsia glitter to get my 'square metallic' fix. 
*
Popsicool* - Don't fret. Touching them up should be easy and I don't think it will be too difficult finding a close match. Not sure if they ship outside the US but here are some colors for reference:  http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=367 

*Fiery* - Again, sparkly and gorgeous!


----------



## slpceline

I'm so excited! I just received the rest of my Vintage Rose crystals in the mail!
People are coming over to see game 7 tonight (go Habs!) so I can't work on them just yet, but all should be finished by the week-end! I'll post pics as soon as they're done!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay!


----------



## ericanjensen

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I finished my black patent decolzeps!!   I strassed the wooden heel and platform with black diamond AB crystals and am SO happy I chose that color, because they're so versatile!!   The pick up blues, greens, etc.!  I wore them for my friend's bridal shower I co-hosted and everyone loved them (but not more than me)!   I'll take better pics in a few days... I just have what my friend took for now.



Totally doing this! Thanks for the idea & info. They look equisite


----------



## DivineMissM

Oooooh...those Decolzeps are FABULOUS!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal, awesome DIY decolzeps!!! Love the sparkling.


----------



## telesbrize

Popsicool said:


> Tragedy... I finally received my marine glitter Ron Rons after first looking for them for so long, then taking sooo long for them to be mine and then taking soooo long for them to arrive to NZ and then waiting for customs to get their A into G... you get the idea. So they were finally here when I got home from work and I opened in almost slow motion because it was so insanely exciting..
> 
> Everything was going perfect, they're brand new, glitter looks amazing etc etc until I got them both out of the box to admire them. OMG
> 
> The glitter on the tips of the toes has not just half worn off, it's lost colour!!! So I have these amazingly beautiful perfect marine glitter Ron Rons with worn/balding looking silver tip toes :cry:
> 
> I don't know what to do!! DF reckons they got rubbed against each other in the box. I really don't want to return them as I'm not likely to find them again. But I have no idea how to fix them!
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for where I can find glitter that colour? In case you're not familiar with it, I've attached a few pictures of the colour (LouboutinNerd hope you don't mind I've used yours as a reference!).
> 
> Help please, I'm devastated.. Has this happened to anyone else with marine glitter? It looks like such a hard colour to find..



Oh, no!  You know I'm living vicariously through you with these marine glitters.  Did it happen during shipping or was the seller hiding it?  An ebay claim may be able to help get some money back since she may not have packed them appropriately or disclosed properly.  I would get in touch with Louboutin as well.  I had something similar happen with a pair of Tory Burch's and they ended up fixing them for free (I paid to ship to them only).  It took forever, but they are good as new in a style that has been discontinued.

Your NM still has marine glitter VP's? Wow!  I'll have to see if my store can get some for me.

Best of luck with the Ron Rons!  I'm looking forward to your modeling photos with them in perfect form!


----------



## telesbrize

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I finished my black patent decolzeps!!   I strassed the wooden heel and platform with black diamond AB crystals and am SO happy I chose that color, because they're so versatile!!   The pick up blues, greens, etc.!  I wore them for my friend's bridal shower I co-hosted and everyone loved them (but not more than me)!   I'll take better pics in a few days... I just have what my friend took for now.



Wow, these look great!  Enjoy, your hard work has paid off!


----------



## ericanjensen

Any suggestions on what color crystal to use with the gray patent? I'm going to do the platform & heel like fiery did. There are so many colors that would work with gray. 

I just know I'm not using black. 

Thanks!


----------



## iimewii

*fieryfashionist*-OMG the DYI Strass is fantanstic


----------



## katerynap

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I finished my black patent decolzeps!!  I strassed the wooden heel and platform with black diamond AB crystals and am SO happy I chose that color, because they're so versatile!!  The pick up blues, greens, etc.! I wore them for my friend's bridal shower I co-hosted and everyone loved them (but not more than me)!  I'll take better pics in a few days... I just have what my friend took for now.


 OMG! They sooo gorgeous! and sexy! and ellegant! enjoy!


----------



## Popsicool

telesbrize said:


> Oh, no!  You know I'm living vicariously through you with these marine glitters.  Did it happen during shipping or was the seller hiding it?  An ebay claim may be able to help get some money back since she may not have packed them appropriately or disclosed properly.  I would get in touch with Louboutin as well.  I had something similar happen with a pair of Tory Burch's and they ended up fixing them for free (I paid to ship to them only).  It took forever, but they are good as new in a style that has been discontinued.
> 
> Your NM still has marine glitter VP's? Wow!  I'll have to see if my store can get some for me.
> 
> Best of luck with the Ron Rons!  I'm looking forward to your modeling photos with them in perfect form!



Thank you *telesbrize*. 
I was going to PM you to tell you about the drama but it was too depressing! 

I'm not sure if it happened during shipping or before but the problem is that it's impossible to photograph! I might try get a better camera and then do the eBay thing..

Have emailed Louboutin customer service but NOTHING (yet, fingers crossed).

Some NMs definitely have the marine glitter VP, I really hope you get them!!

Thank you and I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Popsicool

ericanjensen said:


> Any suggestions on what color crystal to use with the gray patent? I'm going to do the platform & heel like fiery did. There are so many colors that would work with gray.
> 
> I just know I'm not using black.
> 
> Thanks!



How about hematite? Nice metallic look..


----------



## indypup

^I like the idea of hematite A LOT.

Well, I may have found my next DIY project!  We'll see how it all goes!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi everyone,

I want to strass a pair of Miss Boxe wedges in Volcano crystals, but was wondering, if the volcano strass would match with the Cranberry Miss Boxe or would the crystals match better with black Miss Boxe?


----------



## littlemunchkinx

Hi Ladies, 

I'm new to this thread and I've only read up to page 43. I've got sooo many pages to go! 

This thread has given me so much inspiration to bling up a pair of heels. I'm actually in the market for a pair of Very Prive glitter heels though I know my chances of getting my hands on them to be quite slim. I like the enclosed heel though I have found a pair of Numero Prive which have the potential to be blinged. My question is: is it easy to bling the sling back? Will the crystals fall off easier compared to say Yo Yos?

TIA!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

melialuvs2shop said:


> now i use Tarrago...  i'll have to post some pics of a pair i recently did




here's my latest project... 

gold ballerina tag (aka graffiti)  ===>  anthracite ballerina  











after one coat:  






after two  coats:


----------



## lolitablue

Great, what black dye did you use?


----------



## ericanjensen

Here are the $100 Decolzeps I got.  With some love I think they'll look great!

The gray is so much more of a creamy color than I expected.  I want to do something fun like purple, pink, etc.  

What color would you use?  With the flash, this color is really accurate to what it looks like in person.


----------



## Tenley10

ohhh i would do like a fuschia!! a bright pink!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lolitablue said:


> Great, what black dye did you use?



i'm not sure if this was meant for me, but if it was...

i actually mixed two colors of Tarrago shoe dye, PLatinum & Black


----------



## najda

ericanjensen, just a reference..here are opposite DecoletteZep shoe Strass jobs if you are interested at all. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-183.html#post14856067

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-207.html#post15268144


----------



## ericanjensen

najda said:


> ericanjensen, just a reference..here are opposite DecoletteZep shoe Strass jobs if you are interested at all.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-183.html#post14856067
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-207.html#post15268144


 
Oh wow!  Yours look amazing!  I did get the idea from Fiery & her Decolzeps.

The wood is so beat up on these though.  Maybe I should just do the whole shoe????

Hmmm....


----------



## laureenthemean

ericanjensen said:


> Oh wow!  Yours look amazing!  I did get the idea from Fiery & her Decolzeps.
> 
> The wood is so beat up on these though.  Maybe I should just do the whole shoe????
> 
> Hmmm....



I like the idea of doing the whole shoe.  For some reason I really don't like the color.


----------



## ericanjensen

laureenthemean said:


> I like the idea of doing the whole shoe.  For some reason I really don't like the color.



Oh man, now it's even harder choosing a color lol!

Should I stay neutral or do something like Meridian blue or Tanzanite? I love those colors but would it look crazy on the whole shoe?


----------



## laureenthemean

ericanjensen said:


> Oh man, now it's even harder choosing a color lol!
> 
> Should I stay neutral or do something like Meridian blue or Tanzanite? I love those colors but would it look crazy on the whole shoe?



No way, I think either color would look great!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Me too!


----------



## lolitablue

melialuvs2shop said:


> i'm not sure if this was meant for me, but if it was...
> 
> i actually mixed two colors of Tarrago shoe dye, PLatinum & Black


 
Yes, it was!! Thank you so much for the info!! 

Bostonian is not doing it for my DIY!! It's peeling off somehow!!


----------



## slpceline

Oh no! I have only 2 or 3 square inches left to strass on my second shoe, and I've run out of 5ss crystals! Again! I must have spaced them closer together on the second shoe...
I'll order 3 more gross, that should be enough to finish. If I use it all, I'll have used a total of 4,750 crystals! And that's not counting the 9ss and 16ss!

Hopefully I get my crystals this week so I can post pictures by next weekend!

Happy strassing to all!


----------



## LornaLou

slpceline said:


> Oh no! I have only 2 or 3 square inches left to strass on my second shoe, and I've run out of 5ss crystals! Again! I must have spaced them closer together on the second shoe...
> I'll order 3 more gross, that should be enough to finish. If I use it all, I'll have used a total of 4,750 crystals! And that's not counting the 9ss and 16ss!
> 
> Hopefully I get my crystals this week so I can post pictures by next weekend!
> 
> Happy strassing to all!



Wow have you done most of yours using 5ss? That must take forever, those crystals are teeny tiny! I had trouble with mine lol, I only used them for gaps, haha


----------



## lozzaa

I have found some DIY shoes finally!!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5605966&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_964
Now.... What should I do with them!? I was thinking of strass perhaps? or glitter? or small studs? SO hard to decide!! All the strass jobs on here have me drooling so I'm swaying towards that I think.


----------



## Popsicool

lozzaa said:


> I have found some DIY shoes finally!!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....5605966&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_964
> Now.... What should I do with them!? I was thinking of strass perhaps? or glitter? or small studs? SO hard to decide!! All the strass jobs on here have me drooling so I'm swaying towards that I think.




Yay *lozzaa*!! Strass would look amazing. I vote for hematite - I'm dying to see what colour done.

Or those silver studs we were looking at?? 

Can't wait till you decide, keep us updated please!


----------



## lolitablue

*lozzaa*, I would suggest strassing and hematite for sure will do the trick!!!  Keep us posted on your choices!!!


----------



## marbella8

I really want to put studs/spikes on a pair of Pigalles, since it does not look like I will find a pair in my size.

I noticed some people posted that they were going to try it.  If you have, and you didn't need to have them go all the way through the leather, please let me know.


----------



## lozzaa

oooh yes i'm thinking of going with studs... just have to have a proper look at the shoes when they arrive to be sure!! popsicool - did you ever go with the neon project or waiting on more sizes still??


----------



## marbella8

Oh- if you do stud them, can you please, please PM me when you post photos and how you did it, so I can look and learn!  TIA!



lozzaa said:


> oooh yes i'm thinking of going with studs... just have to have a proper look at the shoes when they arrive to be sure!! popsicool - did you ever go with the neon project or waiting on more sizes still??


----------



## JetSetGo!

marbella8 said:


> I really want to put studs/spikes on a pair of Pigalles, since it does not look like I will find a pair in my size.
> 
> I noticed some people posted that they were going to try it.  If you have, and you didn't need to have them go all the way through the leather, please let me know.



There were a couple of posts in this thread about how to do studs. Did you see them?


----------



## satine112

i have to say that i admire so much all you ladies that have strassed your shoes.  I tried to "strass" my cell phone case and it was SO HARD and it did not turn out right and i ended up scrapping the entire project, never to try again.  so - props to all of you, if you are able to do this, then you deserve some kind of award! lol


----------



## Popsicool

lozzaa said:


> oooh yes i'm thinking of going with studs... just have to have a proper look at the shoes when they arrive to be sure!! popsicool - did you ever go with the neon project or waiting on more sizes still??



No, still no sizes!

I think I might just go with glitter in the end, I'm bored with having shoes I can't wear!

I'd love to see your stud project


----------



## indypup

Would it be possible to dye the velvet bow/edging on these Lady Page?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa116257a

I want them, but I know that the red/black combo just isn't as versatile in my wardrobe as the black/black would be.


----------



## lozzaa

Popsicool said:


> No, still no sizes!
> 
> I think I might just go with glitter in the end, I'm bored with having shoes I can't wear!
> 
> I'd love to see your stud project



oh no!! although glitter would be amazing too. what colour were you thinking??

I got my shoes but as theyre canvas rather than leather i'm not sure how studs would work so think i may do a hematite strass!! i like the idea of a black/grey effect!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Girls, I need a DIY!! I'm getting so pissed..i lose every DIY I bid on!!! GRRR!! In the meantime, I'm enjoying living vicariously through all of your projects  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## lolitablue

louboutinlawyer said:


> Girls, I need a DIY!! I'm getting so pissed..i lose every DIY I bid on!!! GRRR!! In the meantime, I'm enjoying living vicariously through all of your projects  Keep 'em coming!


 
I'll come!!!_  I hope you find one soon!! It is a great feeling to DYI!! _


----------



## Popsicool

lozzaa said:


> oh no!! although glitter would be amazing too. what colour were you thinking??
> 
> I got my shoes but as theyre canvas rather than leather i'm not sure how studs would work so think i may do a hematite strass!! i like the idea of a black/grey effect!



YES!! I can't wait. I think hematite will be AMAZING.

Standing by......


----------



## fatefullotus

Holy cow!  You ladies are crazy creative!  I love love love everyone's transformations!  

DF and I are moving, so all the shoes are packed up but when they're out again, I'll have to scrounge up an old pair and get to work!  

Thanks for all the inspiration!


----------



## slpceline

Hi girls!

So I finally finished my black glitter decoltissimos, and not a moment too soon. DH found a speck of glitter floating in his coffee this morning: not a happy camper! The stuff is all over our apartment!

Here's the inspiration: scuffed black satin decoltissimos (I got them for peanuts on ebay)







Here are the products I used:






I taped up the insole, the red sole, and the edge of the sole with painter's tape (so as not to get glue and glitter on those parts):






I applied permanent fabric-bond glue with a large flat paintbrush about 1/4 of the shoe at a time, then applied the glitter. I used fine and large black hex glitter from KitKraft in a mix of roughly 5:1 (fine:large). Looking back, I probably could have gone with a ratio of 7 or 8:1. Here's what it looks like after the glitter (I found it looked a little too "3rd grade arts and crafts" for me...):






I let the glue set overnight, then ran my fingers over the glitter to remove loose particles. I removed the tape and cleaned up the edges, then re-taped the shoe. I followed with a coat of spray lacquer, to prevent further glitter shedding. Here's what the finished product looks like:










And modeling pics!










I'm happy I used the lacquer because it really set everything very well: I wore them around the apartment for a bit and not a single speck of glitter came off of them. However, if I had only used fine glitter, it may have taken away from the texture of it (it ended up being OK because of the chunky glitter.) The final texture with mine ended up looking a bit like asphalt, which I find kind of interesting. 

Also, I think the glue +/- lacquer shrank the shoes a little, which is good for me because they were a little too big to begin with.

I like them a lot! Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## roussel

wow! what a transformation!  they turned out amazing.  your pics and instructions are very helpful.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous! Looks like black Caviar!


----------



## rdgldy

you did an awesome job-they are really lovely!


----------



## daisy2418

*slp*--I love them!   They look amazing!  I really like how you used the fine and the chunky glitter.  It gives them a really cool looking texture!  Congrats!


----------



## Suzanelk

*slp* wow i am so impressed. How did you apply the glitter? I am horrible at DIY projects and i Have extra chunks of glitter in certain places and not enough in others when i tried to do it myself.

Looks amazing!


----------



## Butterfly*

*slpceline* -  I'm so glad you chose to try two different sizes! I was/am wanting to glitterize using fine (black) and large (fuschia) glitter. I like how the the two sizes give it some extra texture.  Wait a couple days...I think it will grow on you


----------



## lulabee

Butterfly* said:


> *slpceline* -  I'm so glad you chose to try two different sizes! I was/am wanting to glitterize using fine (black) and large (fuschia) glitter. I like how the the two sizes give it some extra texture.


 This sounds absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Butterfly*

^ I was inspired by the metal square Declics! Since this material isn't coming in any of the styles I want (I tried the declic 140s and I cannot walk in them), I really want to DIY something black/fuxia to get my black/fuxia fix!  I hope to DIY something soon so I can finally contribute to this thread!


----------



## lulabee

^^Really!!! I'm lusting after the black suede metal square Bananas on NM.


----------



## kjbags

*slp*, you did an amazing job!!! Love the transformation


----------



## gheaden

*slpceline* you did an amazing job.


----------



## weB3now

*slp*--Those look amazing, and they are gorgeous on your feet!  Thank you so much for the detailed instructions and the tip on the clear coat.  I was wondering if that would work!  Do you possibly know how many grams of glitter you used?


----------



## JetSetGo!

slpceline said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So I finally finished my black glitter decoltissimos, and not a moment too soon. DH found a speck of glitter floating in his coffee this morning: not a happy camper! The stuff is all over our apartment!
> 
> Here's the inspiration: scuffed black satin decoltissimos (I got them for peanuts on ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the products I used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I taped up the insole, the red sole, and the edge of the sole with painter's tape (so as not to get glue and glitter on those parts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied permanent fabric-bond glue with a large flat paintbrush about 1/4 of the shoe at a time, then applied the glitter. I used fine and large black hex glitter from KitKraft in a mix of roughly 5:1 (fine:large). Looking back, I probably could have gone with a ratio of 7 or 8:1. Here's what it looks like after the glitter (I found it looked a little too "3rd grade arts and crafts" for me...):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the glue set overnight, then ran my fingers over the glitter to remove loose particles. I removed the tape and cleaned up the edges, then re-taped the shoe. I followed with a coat of spray lacquer, to prevent further glitter shedding. Here's what the finished product looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And modeling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy I used the lacquer because it really set everything very well: I wore them around the apartment for a bit and not a single speck of glitter came off of them. However, if I had only used fine glitter, it may have taken away from the texture of it (it ended up being OK because of the chunky glitter.) The final texture with mine ended up looking a bit like asphalt, which I find kind of interesting.
> 
> Also, I think the glue +/- lacquer shrank the shoes a little, which is good for me because they were a little too big to begin with.
> 
> I like them a lot! Can't wait to wear them!



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## lozzaa

WOW those are stunners!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Wow!! *slpceline* those are absolutely gorgeous! I love the finished product, and I love the hints of red from the little red glitter, gorgeous, good job!


----------



## slpceline

Thank you all for such nice comments! I can't wait to wear them out.



weB3now said:


> *slp*--Those look amazing, and they are gorgeous on your feet!  Thank you so much for the detailed instructions and the tip on the clear coat.  I was wondering if that would work!  Do you possibly know how many grams of glitter you used?



Thanks! I ended up using 2 half-oz bottles (so 1oz total) of the fine glitter, and about 1/3 half-oz bottle of large glitter. I have lots left over if anyone wants it!



Suzanelk said:


> *slp* wow i am so impressed. How did you apply the glitter? I am horrible at DIY projects and i Have extra chunks of glitter in certain places and not enough in others when i tried to do it myself.
> 
> Looks amazing!



Thanks! I brushed the fabric glue directly onto the shoe, then, holding the shoe with my left hand, I picked up a handful of glitter (pre-mixed in a 5:1 ratio in a little bowl I usually use for ice cream), then I pressed the glitter onto the glue. I think the trick to an even texture when using 2 different sizes of glitter is the pre-mix.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

WOW, slpceline- what an amazing job!!! I LOVE them!! i want to do a DIY glitter, so i'll be referring to your post for tips!
(btw- another K-town girl here! I grew up there )


----------



## allbrandspls

slpceline said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So I finally finished my black glitter decoltissimos, and not a moment too soon. DH found a speck of glitter floating in his coffee this morning: not a happy camper! The stuff is all over our apartment!
> 
> Here's the inspiration: scuffed black satin decoltissimos (I got them for peanuts on ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the products I used:
> 
> 
> 
> I taped up the insole, the red sole, and the edge of the sole with painter's tape (so as not to get glue and glitter on those parts):
> 
> 
> 
> I applied permanent fabric-bond glue with a large flat paintbrush about 1/4 of the shoe at a time, then applied the glitter. I used fine and large black hex glitter from KitKraft in a mix of roughly 5:1 (fine:large). Looking back, I probably could have gone with a ratio of 7 or 8:1. Here's what it looks like after the glitter (I found it looked a little too "3rd grade arts and crafts" for me...):
> 
> 
> 
> I let the glue set overnight, then ran my fingers over the glitter to remove loose particles. I removed the tape and cleaned up the edges, then re-taped the shoe. I followed with a coat of spray lacquer, to prevent further glitter shedding. Here's what the finished product looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And modeling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy I used the lacquer because it really set everything very well: I wore them around the apartment for a bit and not a single speck of glitter came off of them. However, if I had only used fine glitter, it may have taken away from the texture of it (it ended up being OK because of the chunky glitter.) The final texture with mine ended up looking a bit like asphalt, which I find kind of interesting.
> 
> Also, I think the glue +/- lacquer shrank the shoes a little, which is good for me because they were a little too big to begin with.
> 
> I like them a lot! Can't wait to wear them!


Amazing outcome!!!!! Love the glitter.....got to try this.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I FINALLY got something to DIY!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270582741828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I need to find a broach replacement, but i'm also thinking about strassing the heel...any ideas?? I think a volcano heel would be pretty awesome


----------



## lozzaa

^^ ooooh yes volcano would look stunning with the purple!! what style of brooch were you going to go for?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

lozzaa, I have NO idea!! I mean, the possibilities are endless..I don't know if it's possible to order replacement broaches from CL, but I'm not bent-set on that idea. It would be fun to get either something pre-made (like maybe some antique broaches?) OR to get something that I can strass in volcano!! Like a volcano flower? I don't know!! HELP!! LoL


----------



## lozzaa

hmmmm i don't know either to be honest!! but LOVE the idea of matching it to the volcano!! would you be able to get some sort of setting you could glue crystals onto maybe??


----------



## louboutinlawyer

lozzaa said:


> hmmmm i don't know either to be honest!! but LOVE the idea of matching it to the volcano!! would you be able to get some sort of setting you could glue crystals onto maybe??



That's totally what I was thinking...I just love volcano sooo much! Ever since i saw roussel's strass, I've been obsessed!


----------



## Popsicool

*slpceline* I'm LOVING what you did with your glitter DIY. I've been trying to decide on what to do with my flats for months and I didn't even consider mixing different sizes even though my Ron Rons are like that. I actually love how yours look before the sealer - nice and 3D 

In the close up pictures of the finished shoes, it looks like there is some red/gold glitter in there as well but you said you used only black. Where is the red/gold coming from? Is it just the camera?

Anyway, what a transformation! They look amazing on you, congrats!!!


----------



## slpceline

Popsicool said:


> *slpceline* I'm LOVING what you did with your glitter DIY. I've been trying to decide on what to do with my flats for months and I didn't even consider mixing different sizes even though my Ron Rons are like that. I actually love how yours look before the sealer - nice and 3D
> 
> In the close up pictures of the finished shoes, it looks like there is some red/gold glitter in there as well but you said you used only black. Where is the red/gold coming from? Is it just the camera?
> 
> Anyway, what a transformation! They look amazing on you, congrats!!!



Hey Pospsicool! Thanks, I'm glad you like it!

No, just pure black, and not even metallic black either. The red/gold illusion must be just the camera. It's super sparkly, though, but it doesn't have a multicolor sparkle like iridescent glitter would have. I love them!


----------



## lolitablue

Amazing what you did with the black glitter!!

*Louboutinlawyer*, definitely Volcano!!!


----------



## roussel

louboutinlawyer said:


> That's totally what I was thinking...I just love volcano sooo much! Ever since i saw roussel's strass, I've been obsessed!



Aaawww... 
Volcano will be lovely on those shoes


----------



## caitle

DIY update #2

OMG diy strass takes soooo long!!!!! The first heel took me about 9 hours and the second heel about 5 or 6 hours. I was scared to put glue on the shoe and then stick the crystals so I did it all one by one. It's really slow work - I might have to try another method! :weird:


----------



## slpceline

caitle said:


> DIY update #2
> 
> OMG diy strass takes soooo long!!!!! The first heel took me about 9 hours and the second heel about 5 or 6 hours. I was scared to put glue on the shoe and then stick the crystals so I did it all one by one. It's really slow work - I might have to try another method! :weird:



Wow caitle, they look beautiful! Your hard work is paying off! Are you planning on doing the whole shoe?

Can't wait to see the finished product!

Btw, if you're using E-6000 glue, it still works very well if you put it on the shoe and then stick the crystals to it. It dries really fast, though, so you have to make sure to apply it over *small* areas at a time (no more than a square inch or so.)


----------



## lolitablue

I am so wanting to Glitter up a pair of leather VPs!! I am wondering if it is possible.  It sounds like it is at least faster than the Strassing!!!


----------



## daisy2418

caitle said:


> DIY update #2
> 
> OMG diy strass takes soooo long!!!!! The first heel took me about 9 hours and the second heel about 5 or 6 hours. I was scared to put glue on the shoe and then stick the crystals so I did it all one by one. It's really slow work - I might have to try another method! :weird:




gorgeous *caitle*!!!!  I love them.  You're doing a great job.  Keep up the good work--we can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## caitle

slpceline said:


> Wow caitle, they look beautiful! Your hard work is paying off! Are you planning on doing the whole shoe?
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> Btw, if you're using E-6000 glue, it still works very well if you put it on the shoe and then stick the crystals to it. It dries really fast, though, so you have to make sure to apply it over *small* areas at a time (no more than a square inch or so.)



Thanks slpceline and daisy!

I will be strassing the whole shoe - eventually! I'm on uni break now so I'll have plenty of spare time to strass away 

I am using e6000 so I will try your method, slpceline. That will hopefully speed up the process a bit!


----------



## indypup

lolitablue said:


> I am so wanting to Glitter up a pair of leather VPs!! I am wondering if it is possible. It sounds like it is at least faster than the Strassing!!!


 
Haha, why would it not be possible?  It definitely is!  I've actually been looking around for a worn pair in my size so I can give them a facelift!

*LouboutinLawyer*, what if you looked around for vintage brooches?  I know it would be REALLY REALLY hard to find two of the same, but I have this image of a vintage brooch with Volcano strass accents on the brooch.  IMO, the strass heel may take away from the beautiful pleating on the toe.

Not vintage, but something like this.  I think that would be so gorgeous (but with purple crystals).

http://www.amazon.com/Austrian-Rhinestone-Flower-Silver-Tone-Brooch/dp/B00261WB12

Edit:  okay, I would TOTALLY do two of these!  Just as they are!
http://www.amazon.com/Victorian-Corsage-Flower-Brooch-Silver/dp/B002ERMVQS


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you for the encouragement, indy!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Minal*, *caitle*, and everyone else- you have all done amazing jobs!!!  The strassing, glittering, dyeing... I love seeing all the different DIY projects!

I'll be starting on my next DIY soon


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are beautiful, Caitle!


----------



## ochie

Hey ladies,
I finished my 2nd DIY project. I finished one of the shoes before I went to the BH signing,but didn't bring them,because I already brought 2 pairs of shoes to be sign,I Hope he will sign these as well next time .. here are the pics, hope you like them







<br>





<br>





<br>





<br>





<br>





<br>





<br>





<br>


----------



## immashoesaddict

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCHIEEE omggggggggggggg they are sooooooooooooo hawt! What LL zeppa  colour did you go with , do you have any -pre-strass pics ?


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh my goodness *ochie*, they are amazing!


----------



## erinmiyu

those are amazing, ochie!


----------



## boslvuton

WOWZA these are GORGEGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i love the all the different settings!


----------



## roussel

ochie said:


> Hey ladies,
> I finished my 2nd DIY project. I finished one of the shoes before I went to the BH signing,but didn't bring them,because I already brought 2 pairs of shoes to be sign,I Hope he will sign these as well next time .. here are the pics, hope you like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>



THIS IS INSANE Ochie!!! 
SIMPLY AMAZING!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*ochie*--You have done an amazing job!  Simply outstanding!


----------



## poppyseed

OMG ochie, they loof AMAZING!!!
What was their original colour before strassing?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I'm curious too!

Ochie, they are absolutely divine! They are perfect!


----------



## sgoofi

Ochie, those are GORGEOUS!!! You have to give us more detail......


----------



## rilokiley

*ochie*, NO WAY.  Those look SO GOOD.  Seriously professional.  I would never be able to tell.  How long did that take you?  It must've taken so many crystals!  wow.  You did an amazing job.  Do you have any modeling pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oochie - Ab. Fab!!!!  You did a wonderful job...  I could stare at these all day long.


----------



## FullyLoaded

just perfect Ochie! Great job.


----------



## daisy2418

*Ochie*-they are incredible!!!!!  Those look so amazing.  I love them.  Too gorgeous for words.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ochieeeeeee!!! Those are insane!!! I'm also curious, what color was the shoe when you started??


----------



## DivineMissM

Those look great Ochie!  Is that your backyard or did you take them to the park?    Whatever it is, it's very pretty!


----------



## mimi14

Ochie - AMAZING! They look gorgeous!!!


----------



## weB3now

Hi Ladies!  I need an opinion.  I bought these shoes recently, and I absolutely don't like the ties on them.  So I took them out of one shoe to see what I can do with it.  I thought I could either strass the strip the ties are on which extends all the way to the slingback in aquamarine, but that would make them a little more special occasion-ish.  Or, I could do this (I just laid these on there for the picture):






I also tried finding a few different ribbons to replace the ties, but I'm just not loving the ties.  Any other suggestions??


----------



## ochie

- *imma, laureen, erin, boslvuton, roussel, lavenderIce, poppyseed, jetsetgo, sgoofi, rilo, dc-cutie, fullyloaded, daisy, blondebarbie, divinemissM, mimi..*

I bought the shoes on EBAY for $150, The color of the shoes is cream and I used Aquamarine AB, E6000 for the glue, I can do 1 shoe in 2 days. about the crystals I didn't take note about that but I think these only cost me 450 to 500 to do that include the 150 for the shoes..

I went to the park yesterday with my sons and DH so I decided to bring the shoes and take pictures of the shoes..

this picture was taken when I received the shoes, I took a picture and send it to DH..


----------



## JetSetGo!

Love the wee little Croc-flops in the pic too!!! 

WeBe, I'm not sure about the squares. What if you used tonal laces instead of white? Or, you could strass the whole strip that runs along the sides!


----------



## frick&frack

I haven't done any DIY yet, I'm just a lurker here.  hope you don't mind, but I have an idea about these.

what if you glittered the strip of leather?  I think glitter is less "formal/dressy" than strass.  maybe you can find a tonal glitter?  maybe the marine color?  I remember a week or 2 ago that someone received damaged marine glitter VPs (the glitter on the toe was rubbing off), & someone suggested a glitter in a similar color.  sorry I can't remember the specifics.  but if it were me, I'd *glitter* the leather strip only.  oh, & to be very girly girly, I'd buy sheer organza ribbon in the same color & use that to tie.  would look fantastic IMO!  just make sure to trim the ends at an angle to reduce fraying of the organza.



weB3now said:


> Hi Ladies! I need an opinion. I bought these shoes recently, and I absolutely don't like the ties on them. So I took them out of one shoe to see what I can do with it. I thought I could either strass the strip the ties are on which extends all the way to the slingback in aquamarine, but that would make them a little more special occasion-ish. Or, I could do this (I just laid these on there for the picture):
> 
> I also tried finding a few different ribbons to replace the ties, but I'm just not loving the ties. Any other suggestions??


----------



## slpceline

1- Ochie, those shoes are awesome, and I can't believe you can do a whole shoe in 2 days. You're clearly a master strasserette!

2- weB3now: 2 suggestions: 
       a) as frick&frack suggested, glittering that strap of leather would make it less formal than strassing. The website I had posted with the many different types of glitter was: http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=67
       b) you could also try to cover that area with a brooch. Those look like nice summer day shoes to me: maybe you could find a pretty silk flower to glue/tie onto them? A yellow and blue one could look really nice. Like these (I typed "blue silk flower" into google images, and found a bunch of these, from the same Etsy.com seller):
http://www.etsy.com/listing/27647293/mini-blue-silk-flower-hair-clip-set-2





What do you think?


----------



## frick&frack

it was *you *with the glitter connection!  thank you for posting your link again...I need to save it to my favorites for when I'm ready to DIY. 

I do love that flower too!  what a beautiful addition that would be 



slpceline said:


> 2- weB3now: 2 suggestions:
> a) as frick&frack suggested, glittering that strap of leather would make it less formal than strassing. The website I had posted with the many different types of glitter was: http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=67
> b) you could also try to cover that area with a brooch. Those look like nice summer day shoes to me: maybe you could find a pretty silk flower to glue/tie onto them? A yellow and blue one could look really nice. Like these (I typed "blue silk flower" into google images, and found a bunch of these, from the same Etsy.com seller):
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/27647293/mini-blue-silk-flower-hair-clip-set-2
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## weB3now

*Jet*--I have been leaning toward the strassing of that strip, but do you think the parts I don't do would make it look like an unfinished shoe?  I don't think I would do the heel at all either...what do you think?

*FrickFrack*--I thought of glittering, but I'm already doing some others in glitter, and the holes wouldn't disappear with the glitter.  I didn't look at organza ribbon!  I just saw the satin ribbon and didn't even think of organza!  Thank you!

*Slpcelene*--those flowers are GORGEOUS!  I think I'll just get them to test them out and even if they don't work on the shoes I can wear them!  Thanks for that!


----------



## MikaelaN

You did an AMAZING job, *Ochie!!!!*  They must look even more gorgeous in person!


----------



## lolitablue

Ochie!!! So love them!! OMG!! What an amazing job you did and the pictures look so pro!!! You are a master, my dear!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

*ochie* - OMG! You are my hero! I was sooo close to purchasing the LLZ aqua strass but couldn't find my size and vowed to DIY my own...you have given me hope and are my inspiration. Your boxes turned out absolutely breathtaking! 
*
weB3now* - Could you possibly upload a photo of the entire shoe so we can get a better overall look? I think dying the laces a same color would do the job.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

indypup said:


> *LouboutinLawyer*, what if you looked around for vintage brooches?  I know it would be REALLY REALLY hard to find two of the same, but I have this image of a vintage brooch with Volcano strass accents on the brooch.  IMO, the strass heel may take away from the beautiful pleating on the toe.
> 
> Not vintage, but something like this.  I think that would be so gorgeous (but with purple crystals).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Austrian-Rhinestone-Flower-Silver-Tone-Brooch/dp/B00261WB12
> 
> Edit:  okay, I would TOTALLY do two of these!  Just as they are!
> http://www.amazon.com/Victorian-Corsage-Flower-Brooch-Silver/dp/B002ERMVQS



Indy! I LOVE THEM!! Thank you so much, that's actually exactly what I was thinking of doing....  

So, the shoes arrived today (at warp speed!! Can't believe it was so fast!) and they are a little more worn than I expected, but still in good condition. They also have vibrams (yay!). So, now I am wondering how much of the fabric I could cover with crystals...I intended to do just the heel, but maybe I can do more? I don't know!  I need guidance! What do you seasoned experts think?? 

Here's a close-up of what I'm working with for the "missing broach area".....
I thought about doing a cluster of volcano crystals on the disc if I couldn't find a broach..I think it has to be either strass or the broach (not both). I'm requesting opinions!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Oh, and Ochie- I DIE.  INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hi Girls, I have some questions for you-

#1- what is the consensus on hotfix vs. E6000? I'm working with satin...i just read back about a million pages, and I still can't figure out what to use! 

#2- I just looked for a hotfix tool on ebay- is there a difference in quality depending on how expensive they are? 

#3- any recommendations for where to buy crystals? (i know this has been discussed before, but I can't remember :S) 

TIA!


----------



## Hanna_M

Ouchie - Stunning! Really beautiful. 

LLawyer - glad you asked the questions as I need the answers also!


----------



## Canarybling

*oochie* wow they are gorgeous! Congrats all your hard work definately paid off so beautiful! X


----------



## Canarybling

Oh ya, I forgot I just ordered a few sample crystals for my first DIY it will be months before I can post pics though cos the shoes are being SO'd  but I'm so excited I had to share!


----------



## gheaden

ochie said:


> Hey ladies,
> I finished my 2nd DIY project. I finished one of the shoes before I went to the BH signing,but didn't bring them,because I already brought 2 pairs of shoes to be sign,I Hope he will sign these as well next time .. here are the pics, hope you like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>



TDF.  I thought they were original.  You did a great job.


----------



## frick&frack

LOL!  you're talking to the wrong girl...can't have too much glitter IMO! 

oh, & I'd leave the heel as is (am assuming it's covered in the same leather)...especially if you want to keep the shoe less dressy.

I just had a thought...what about gluing lace on the strip?  maybe black, white, or ecru lace?  then you could use the same color organza ribbon.  I have shoes that have an organza ribbon tie (white leather & teal ribbon).  I need to take a pic & show you.



weB3now said:


> *Jet*--I have been leaning toward the strassing of that strip, but do you think the parts I don't do would make it look like an unfinished shoe? I don't think I would do the heel at all either...what do you think?
> 
> *FrickFrack*--I thought of glittering, but I'm already doing some others in glitter, and the holes wouldn't disappear with the glitter. I didn't look at organza ribbon! I just saw the satin ribbon and didn't even think of organza! Thank you!
> 
> *Slpcelene*--those flowers are GORGEOUS! I think I'll just get them to test them out and even if they don't work on the shoes I can wear them! Thanks for that!


----------



## roussel

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hi Girls, I have some questions for you-
> 
> #1- what is the consensus on hotfix vs. E6000? I'm working with satin...i just read back about a million pages, and I still can't figure out what to use!
> 
> #2- I just looked for a hotfix tool on ebay- is there a difference in quality depending on how expensive they are?
> 
> #3- any recommendations for where to buy crystals? (i know this has been discussed before, but I can't remember :S)
> 
> TIA!



i have not tried hotfix but from my experience, i'll stick with E6000.  i'm very happy with the results and the ease of use.  i also don't have issues with crystals falling off.  i have worn mine out and with that i probably lost only 2 crystals.  i like how you can re-do the placement of the crystal with the E6000 by re-applying glue.  i don't think you can do this with hotfix.  i suggest getting your crystals from dreamtimecreations.com.  this is where i got some of mine and they have fast delivery and the price is very good.


----------



## indypup

*Ochie*, those are FREAKING INCREDIBLE!  OMG!  

*LL*, I'd go with the brooch just for the reasons I mentioned in my previous post.  I think they'd be incredibly unique and totally your own, but still a great twist on what these shoes were to begin with.


----------



## daisy2418

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hi Girls, I have some questions for you-
> 
> #1- what is the consensus on hotfix vs. E6000? I'm working with satin...i just read back about a million pages, and I still can't figure out what to use!
> 
> #2- I just looked for a hotfix tool on ebay- is there a difference in quality depending on how expensive they are?
> 
> #3- any recommendations for where to buy crystals? (i know this has been discussed before, but I can't remember :S)
> 
> TIA!


 

Someone in this thread mentioned they used E6000 on satin and it worked fine.

I started another DIY a few weeks/months ago, on a pair of satin en passants.  And I find the hotfix tool to be a total beating to use.  (I thought I had to use hotfix on satin) I know that lots of people have done it using hotfix, and have had great success, but I don't really care for it.  My crystal gets stuck sometimes in the tool, then I have to pry it out with a toothpick, then the glue gets all hot and stringy.  LOL!  

So, when I re-start my DIY, I will be using E6000.  I honestly think part of the reason I haven't gotten farther on my project is because I really don't like the hotfix.  

I got my tool from Michaels and it was $20.


----------



## roussel

I love that brooch too! the second one indy posted.  Those will be so pretty on those purple shoes LL.  Or these... so many possibilities!
http://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Purpl...102?ie=UTF8&s=jewelry&qid=1274977028&sr=1-102
http://www.amazon.com/Carolyn-Forsm...116?ie=UTF8&s=jewelry&qid=1274977028&sr=1-116
http://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Swaro...102?ie=UTF8&s=jewelry&qid=1274976802&sr=1-102


----------



## LornaLou

Ochie - OMG!!!!!!!!! You did wedges!! That must have taken forever, they look stunning though, I love them so much! You did an amazing job 

slpceline - You did a great job on the glittering! Love it


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Roussel* and *Daisy*- thank you so much for the input! Good to know- I will get the E6000 if I decide to go the crystal route.

*Roussel* and *Indy*- thank you so much for the lovely broach suggestions!! I looked into it and unfortunately Amazon.com does not ship to canada- BOO!!!    We have amazon.ca but it only has books/dvds etc.


----------



## weB3now

*LL*--did you try etsy.com?  They have some great artists on there who do amazing work on all kinds of things.  Maybe do a search on purple flowers or purple brooch and see what you can find?  I'd bet you can find something that will work on there!


----------



## slpceline

louboutinlawyer said:


> *Roussel* and *Daisy*- thank you so much for the input! Good to know- I will get the E6000 if I decide to go the crystal route.
> 
> *Roussel* and *Indy*- thank you so much for the lovely broach suggestions!! I looked into it and unfortunately Amazon.com does not ship to canada- BOO!!!    We have amazon.ca but it only has books/dvds etc.



FYI, some sellers on Amazon.com do ship to Canada, just not all of them. I ordered some jewelry from Amazon.com a while ago and had no problem getting it shipped to Kingston.


----------



## indypup

Etsy mostly has vintage brooches that, while they are incredibly gorgeous, you will probably never find a duplicate of.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

slpceline said:


> FYI, some sellers on Amazon.com do ship to Canada, just not all of them. I ordered some jewelry from Amazon.com a while ago and had no problem getting it shipped to Kingston.



Thanks slpceline- I'll look into it!  

Web3- I actually thought about Etsy today, and I'm going to check it out! 

Indy- you're right, i think I'm going to have trouble finding 2 the same..but I'll be checking back with you ladies for input when I narrow it down!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

In case I can't find an appropriate broach, This was my other idea for the fiorellinos- Maybe doing a volcano strass heel and a solid strass up the sides of the shoe, and then a "spattering" of strass towards the toe.... like this kind of thing:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/craz...n_Louboutin_Nude_Satin_Decolstrass_37_5__tpf_

Thoughts??


----------



## i <3 shoes

ochie said:


> Hey ladies,
> I finished my 2nd DIY project. I finished one of the shoes before I went to the BH signing,but didn't bring them,because I already brought 2 pairs of shoes to be sign,I Hope he will sign these as well next time .. here are the pics, hope you like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>



OMG WOW! You did a FABULOUS job on the shoes! They're gorgeous!! I'm dying to customize my CLs but I'm too scared to do it. Have you practiced on other shoes?


----------



## ochie

-*slpceline, mikaelan, lolita, butterfly, louboutinlawyer, hanna, gheaden, indy, lorna*


*ishoes- * Thank you! this is my 2nd DIY project, that's why I already know what I am doing,  at first I made a mistake when I am doing my first project.. 

*canary-* thank you! can't wait to see your DIY project, what shoes are you planning to do? and what color crystals?

Thank you ladies for the kind words, I really appreciate them all, I love doing them, its like I am addicted to doing them, DH loves my two DIY project, he said if he was a girl he would wear them.. LOL, DH also told me that I should do that for a business,.LOL .. Thank you ladies..


----------



## fieryfashionist

OMG, *ochie*, they are amazing!!!    How long did they take you?!   I've been too busy to start my rose gold VPs (plus they'll take forever haha ), but man, you did a pair of wedges, so I should just suck it up asap.


----------



## weB3now

*Butterfly*--here is a pic of the whole shoe.  If I strass just that strip, I'm wondering if it will look like an unfinished shoe?


----------



## weB3now

Here is the heel of one shoe finished.  I think I should have left the black strip of leather at the top, but I can't go back now!  I'm using fine and medium black opal glitter.  In the light it glitters blue and green, shaded it looks black.

Before:





I'm also using E6000 glue--not the best choice, I have to say.


----------



## KlassicKouture

My first DIY's have arrived! I think I'm going to try and remove those buckles and strass the straps. Hope it goes well!


----------



## slpceline

weB3now said:


> Here is the heel of one shoe finished.  I think I should have left the black strip of leather at the top, but I can't go back now!  I'm using fine and medium black opal glitter.  In the light it glitters blue and green, shaded it looks black.



weB3now! I love the black opal glitter! Oh, now I kind of wish I had used that one instead of just the plain black... Maybe for my next DIY.

It looks great, and I think you did well to cover the strip of leather, it looks more complete that way. Remind me: are you going to glitter the whole shoe?
Why isn't E-6000 a good choice for glittering?


----------



## JetSetGo!

*WeBe3* They are beautiful! 

Good luck, *Klassic*!


----------



## weB3now

Thanks *Jet!*

*Slp*--I am going to do the whole shoe, although now I am thinking I should have just done the patent part!  I keep second guessing myself!  

The E-6000 is really hard to work with because it is so thick.  I'm applying with a stiff brush, but it is a bear to spread!  But it seems to dry fast and hold well.


----------



## rdgldy

*ochie,* they are just breathtaking!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Thanks *Jet*!!


----------



## indypup

Yeah, e6000 is impossible to spread with a brush!  I just spread it with my fingers.


----------



## strsusc

ochie said:


> Hey ladies,
> I finished my 2nd DIY project. I finished one of the shoes before I went to the BH signing,but didn't bring them,because I already brought 2 pairs of shoes to be sign,I Hope he will sign these as well next time .. here are the pics, hope you like them
> 
> <br>
> <br>
> <br>
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> <br>
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>



Unbelievable!  This is so impressive Ochie!  They are truly STUNNING!!!


----------



## strsusc

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> the nail polish was the only thing that stuck perfectly to patent! i have worn them out and no chipping!



Nerdy, this is a great tip about using nail polish!  

I am truly considering a DIY project with fine glitter (first timer), but afraid of lacquer and glue products being difficult to work with.

Well, I guess it is off to ebay to find some no.prive to glitter!


----------



## iimewii

*ochie *-They look professional done!!!


----------



## Ilgin

This thread is really inspirational!!!:couch: *Ochie*, these are simply PERFECT!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

ochie said:


> Hey ladies,
> I finished my 2nd DIY project. I finished one of the shoes before I went to the BH signing,but didn't bring them,because I already brought 2 pairs of shoes to be sign,I Hope he will sign these as well next time .. here are the pics, hope you like them
> 
> <br>
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >


Wow.........i've been debating on strassing a pair of wedges.......now i've seen yours, i'm definitely going to play. Looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## weB3now

Finished!!  I started over and peeled off all the glitter from the heel, and instead I did the patent.  Again, this is the black opal glitter in fine and medium with E6000 glue.  I think I'm going to clear coat it as well.


----------



## JetSetGo!

OMG, I love them, weBe3!!!! What a great choice!


----------



## lozzaa

WOW!! I want to do my vps in that glitter now too - they're stunning!! Do you mind me asking how much glitter you needed? x


----------



## weB3now

Thanks *Jet*!!  They turned out better than I ever expected, and it was really quick!  I think in total it only took about an hour and a half total.

*Lozzaa*--I bought 3 vials of fine glitter and 2 of the medium.  I also bought the ultra fine thinking I would use it, but as it turns out the ultra fine was REALLY blue looking when I received them, and the fine and medium are more black with a blue and green flash.  The color is GORGEOUS.  I only put two of the fine vials and about half of the medium in a bowl and mixed them together and that was what I used to sprinkle it on.  I have a bunch left over!!!


----------



## slpceline

weB3now! Those are beautiful! Congratulations!

If you do decide to clear coat them, let me know how you like it. It worked really well on mine: I wore them to dinner with my in-laws on Friday, and I accidentally scraped the side on a concrete step. Not a single fleck of glitter came off!

My DIY project is finished (has been for a couple of days.) DH to help me with modeling shots tonight, should be able to post them soon.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Web3- they look gorgeous!! Nicely done! I really want to glitter something 

slpceline- Can't wait to see your latest DIY!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Awesome *weB3now*!!!

I can't figure out if I should purchase one size of the crystals for the shoes I posted on the previous page or if I should use bigger and smaller crystals on the bigger strap and small crystals on the smaller strap.


----------



## Tenley10

*weB3now* -  those are GORGEOUS!

*klassic* - i think you should do a mixture of both sizes on both straps!

*splceline* - can't wait to see your DIY!


----------



## allbrandspls

weB3now said:


> Finished!!  I started over and peeled off all the glitter from the heel, and instead I did the patent.  Again, this is the black opal glitter in fine and medium with E6000 glue.  I think I'm going to clear coat it as well.


Wow, looks amazing, well done. I love it. Let us know how you go with the clear vanish.


----------



## slpceline

Hi girls!

So finally, here are some (very staged) modeling pictures of my finished strassed white patent YoYo's!














To recap: I used E-6000 glue and Vintage Rose Swarovski flatbacks in 3 sizes: 5ss (33 gross), 9ss (15 gross), and 16ss (4 or 5 gross). I painted the glue straight onto the shoe in 1 square inch increments, and applied the crystals to the sticky area with sharp-tipped tweezers.
The pictures really don't do them justice, they sparkle like a million diamonds!

BTW, I just won one of my UHG's on ebay (nude patent Joli Noeud Dorcet!) and am now looking for a second pair to strass. This one was just so much fun!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

WOW, slpceline!! They are fabulous!! Thanks for sharing!!

Congrats on the JNs, they are such a great shoe! I have them in red and I LOVE them


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, slpcline! Love the shots!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Tenley*!! Hey babe! Sounds like a great idea to me. I think I will mix sizes.

Gorgeous job, *slpcline*!!


----------



## sgoofi

@Slpceline - GORGEOUS!!! GORGEOUS!!! GORGEOUS!!! How long did it take you to do the strass?


----------



## iimewii

slpceline said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So finally, here are some (very staged) modeling pictures of my finished strassed white patent YoYo's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To recap: I used E-6000 glue and Vintage Rose Swarovski flatbacks in 3 sizes: 5ss (33 gross), 9ss (15 gross), and 16ss (4 or 5 gross). I painted the glue straight onto the shoe in 1 square inch increments, and applied the crystals to the sticky area with sharp-tipped tweezers.
> The pictures really don't do them justice, they sparkle like a million diamonds!
> 
> BTW, I just won one of my UHG's on ebay (nude patent Joli Noeud Dorcet!) and am now looking for a second pair to strass. This one was just so much fun!


 
Great job you did on them!!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Looks like I've found another pair to hook up...


----------



## i <3 shoes

Hi ladies, quick question. Is it possible to Strass a pair of suede shoes? I'm worried that the crystals won't stick on as well as some of the other materials. Thanks!


----------



## Canarybling

*spiceline* they look amazing congrats hunny what a gorgeous job you did x


----------



## Tenley10

*i  shoes *- i strassed out a pair of non cl's that were like a fake suede just to see if i could do it and it worked out pretty well.... I used e6000 glue and i think they came out good!  the only advice i have, and this could go for other materials as well... is that the shoes were a little tight on my feet, so i used a shoe stretcher in it when I was gluing everything on, so they didn't fall off as soon as i put my foot in from stretching it out...

*slpceline* - those are gorgeous!!!!  ugh, i need a pair to strass big time!


----------



## lozzaa

^^thise strass are INCREDIBLE - if i ever get married, they would be my dream!! I cannot wait until my exams are over and I can do a DIY myself!!


----------



## i <3 shoes

Tenley10 said:


> *i  shoes *- i strassed out a pair of non cl's that were like a fake suede just to see if i could do it and it worked out pretty well.... I used e6000 glue and i think they came out good!  the only advice i have, and this could go for other materials as well... is that the shoes were a little tight on my feet, so i used a shoe stretcher in it when I was gluing everything on, so they didn't fall off as soon as i put my foot in from stretching it out...



That's very helpful! Thank you for your advice.


----------



## lozzaa

thanks so much for the glitter tips web3now i just love the colour of your diy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*slpceline* - those are STUNNING!!!  

I'm amazed everytime I see a new DIY, the precision in placement is SPOT on!


----------



## gymangel812

ladies i bought some black patent ronrons to diy strass. i'm thinking of doing the crystals like the volcano strass. does anyone know what color crystals they are? i'm also considering fire opal but not sure if this would look right with the black patent. what color crystals are fire opal?


----------



## indypup

Technically fire opal is more of an orangey red... you know on the FOS Lady Claudes/LL?  The more orangey stones?  That's the fire opal crystal, I think.  The main red crystal is something like light siam or another red.  (someone correct me if I'm wrong!!)

I kind of think jet crystals would be killer. 

Edit:  yup, these are Fire Opal.

http://www.rhinestonebiz.com/p-727-flat-back-16ss-fire-opal.aspx

I just don't like the idea of doing a really bright color with such a dark shoe.  I would choose a color that would compliment the original color of your shoe, like dark indigo.


----------



## gymangel812

yeah i'll pass on the fire opal for the black ronrons. does the e6000 glue stick to patent leather? 

i'm leaning towards volcano or crystal meridian blue. do you guys think those would work with the black patent?

i'm eying another diy potential pair but it is possible to strass cork? or is there something i could cover a cork heel/platform with?


----------



## CrystalsXpress

gymangel812 said:


> i'm leaning towards volcano or crystal meridian blue. do you guys think those would work with the black patent?



Honestly, no.  To me, the volcano works best on a purple or fuchsia color shoe, the meridian on a sapphire or fuchsia color shoe.  I would normally recommend jet hematite for a black shoe but you've already got a shiny black patent shoe so jet hematite would be just more of the same.  If you want color against the black patent, you might think about Crystal Red Magma which is a dark red coating over a clear Crystal stone and so has some depth to it - it is usually paired with Jet Hematite in non-shoe applications.  Or, you could look at a black diamond ab or jet ab if you wanted sparkle.  Just remember that unless you go with jet hematite, you'll want to use lots of smaller stones to minimize the amount of black patent showing between stones.  

Karin


----------



## laureenthemean

artbeads.com is having a promo right now, spend $150 and get a $50 GC
http://www.artbeads.com/gift-card-sale.html


----------



## lolitablue

laureenthemean said:


> artbeads.com is having a promo right now, spend $150 and get a $50 GC
> http://www.artbeads.com/gift-card-sale.html


 
Great deal!!!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

slpceline said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So finally, here are some (very staged) modeling pictures of my finished strassed white patent YoYo's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To recap: I used E-6000 glue and Vintage Rose Swarovski flatbacks in 3 sizes: 5ss (33 gross), 9ss (15 gross), and 16ss (4 or 5 gross). I painted the glue straight onto the shoe in 1 square inch increments, and applied the crystals to the sticky area with sharp-tipped tweezers.
> The pictures really don't do them justice, they sparkle like a million diamonds!
> 
> BTW, I just won one of my UHG's on ebay (nude patent Joli Noeud Dorcet!) and am now looking for a second pair to strass. This one was just so much fun!



How long did this take?  I totally want to try this, but I lack patience!!!!  Are there any professionals that will just do the shoes for me?  I really want some SPARKLE!!!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

slpceline said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So I finally finished my black glitter decoltissimos, and not a moment too soon. DH found a speck of glitter floating in his coffee this morning: not a happy camper! The stuff is all over our apartment!
> 
> Here's the inspiration: scuffed black satin decoltissimos (I got them for peanuts on ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the products I used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I taped up the insole, the red sole, and the edge of the sole with painter's tape (so as not to get glue and glitter on those parts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied permanent fabric-bond glue with a large flat paintbrush about 1/4 of the shoe at a time, then applied the glitter. I used fine and large black hex glitter from KitKraft in a mix of roughly 5:1 (fine:large). Looking back, I probably could have gone with a ratio of 7 or 8:1. Here's what it looks like after the glitter (I found it looked a little too "3rd grade arts and crafts" for me...):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let the glue set overnight, then ran my fingers over the glitter to remove loose particles. I removed the tape and cleaned up the edges, then re-taped the shoe. I followed with a coat of spray lacquer, to prevent further glitter shedding. Here's what the finished product looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And modeling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy I used the lacquer because it really set everything very well: I wore them around the apartment for a bit and not a single speck of glitter came off of them. However, if I had only used fine glitter, it may have taken away from the texture of it (it ended up being OK because of the chunky glitter.) The final texture with mine ended up looking a bit like asphalt, which I find kind of interesting.
> 
> Also, I think the glue +/- lacquer shrank the shoes a little, which is good for me because they were a little too big to begin with.
> 
> I like them a lot! Can't wait to wear them!



These are so gorgeous.  You make me want to get started right now!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Hi girls, I got a pair of wine Biancas and want to dye it black. It is leather. This is definitely relatively simple compared to some of the amazing jobs you girls have done with your shoes! I was just wondering what I should do? From what I have collected from reading this thread I should
1) Use painter's tape to cover those areas that I don't want dye to touch.
2) Buy some sort of spray or dye?

That's where my knowledge ends. What dye is best? Spray or should I get the ones where I brush it on? Will the dye come off? Should I just take it to a cobbler? How much would that be? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## poppyseed

lilwickitwitch said:


> Hi girls, I got a pair of wine Biancas and want to dye it black. It is leather. This is definitely relatively simple compared to some of the amazing jobs you girls have done with your shoes! I was just wondering what I should do? From what I have collected from reading this thread I should
> 1) Use painter's tape to cover those areas that I don't want dye to touch.
> 2) Buy some sort of spray or dye?
> 
> That's where my knowledge ends. What dye is best? Spray or should I get the ones where I brush it on? Will the dye come off? Should I just take it to a cobbler? How much would that be?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 

I think that most ladies here use Tarrago dye for leather


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilwickitwitch said:


> Hi girls, I got a pair of wine Biancas and want to dye it black. It is leather. This is definitely relatively simple compared to some of the amazing jobs you girls have done with your shoes! I was just wondering what I should do? From what I have collected from reading this thread I should
> 1) Use painter's tape to cover those areas that I don't want dye to touch.
> 2) Buy some sort of spray or dye?
> 
> That's where my knowledge ends. What dye is best? Spray or should I get the ones where I brush it on? Will the dye come off? Should I just take it to a cobbler? How much would that be?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
I would just take them to a cobbler.


----------



## DC-Cutie

are most of you ladies getting supplies from ArtBeads.com?


----------



## allbrandspls

slpceline said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So finally, here are some (very staged) modeling pictures of my finished strassed white patent YoYo's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To recap: I used E-6000 glue and Vintage Rose Swarovski flatbacks in 3 sizes: 5ss (33 gross), 9ss (15 gross), and 16ss (4 or 5 gross). I painted the glue straight onto the shoe in 1 square inch increments, and applied the crystals to the sticky area with sharp-tipped tweezers.
> The pictures really don't do them justice, they sparkle like a million diamonds!
> 
> BTW, I just won one of my UHG's on ebay (nude patent Joli Noeud Dorcet!) and am now looking for a second pair to strass. This one was just so much fun!


congrats on finishing your strass yoys...very beautiful.


----------



## lozzaa

I think I may strass my black vps with dark indigo stones.. hmmmm decisions decisions...

DC-Cutie - definitely considering getting stones there it's a really good deal!


----------



## laureenthemean

DC-Cutie said:


> are most of you ladies getting supplies from ArtBeads.com?



I think crystals are usually a bit cheaper at rhinestoneshop.com, but artbeads is a better deal right now b/c of the gc w/ purchase.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the info.  I'll take a look over the weekend.


----------



## daisy2418

DC-Cutie said:


> are most of you ladies getting supplies from ArtBeads.com?


 
That's where I got mine from--you can usually google for coupon codes.

I know that some other ladies have used e-bay sellers.  I think Rilo said she used love2crystal and crystalsxpress on e-bay.


----------



## mee4

Does anyone know the color of the crystals on the Lady Claude?
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60233#


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Jonquil AB!!   I just ordered some to start the DIY I've been putting off!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I should post my DIY in here... took my old bronzey patent yoyos (an ebay steal  snagged a while ago) and glittered them in smoky quartz (misnomer, because it came out gold - still love it though) mini glitter!   I used the E6000 glue (pain in the butt on patent ) and a small shaker bottle of the glitter... I have a ton of glitter left over (which I will put to use with other things)! 

Here are some crappy pics. 















I'm really happy with them (even if they are far from perfect!), because I now have a low heeled glittery shoe option!


----------



## Tenley10

i love the glitter on those!! they sparkle like crazy!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!   They really do!!   I picked the glitter up at my heaven aka Michaels!   I'm pretty sure it's from the Martha Stewart collection.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

I love me some *Firey* glitter!! Damn, woman, you are a skilled DIYer!! And can you please counsel me on strassing?? I just bought a pair that i want to do in crystal AB or jonquil AB! teach me your ways!! LOL


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thanks!!   Me too (well duh)!!    Aww, nooo way, I just kinda do it and hope for the best!!  I think *roussel*, *rilo*, *daisy* *indy*, etc. etc. have done way better jobs!  

I think strassing just takes patience more than anything else haha... well that and a good butt pillow haha, because mine fell asleep sitting down for so many hours (with my decol zeps)!  

Oooooooh, which shoes?!   I absolutely love both of those stones!   My DIY project I've had in mind forever (which I should probably start sometime this decade haha) involves my metallic rose gold VPs and a whole lotta jonquil AB stones!


----------



## slpceline

Holy! Fieryfashionist: those are amazing!

I have a pair of dark red patent YoYos with a few scuffs on them and I couldn't decide what to do with them. Now you've convinced me: I'm off to Michael's this afternoon to get me some glitter!
I love your gold ones, would it look OK to glitter mine gold over the dark red? Or should I look to get a glitter in a color similar to the base color?


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you!!   Hmm, I don't know... I might stick closer to the base color, just in case.  I don't have much experience with this, so hopefully someone who knows better can chime in.   You could do a fabulous burgundy/wine glitter... or maybe red!!  Out of those two options, I really love the idea of a burgundy/wine!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are fabulous, Fiery!


----------



## Cari284

LornaLou said:


> Ok so here are my YoYo 100s so far, I only have one shoe complete because I am taking my time but so far so good, I love how pretty and sparkly they are



Hello!

May I ask which sizes you used for the shoes and how many? Thank you so much


----------



## BellaShoes

Fiery, your glitters are fabulous!

Lorna... your fuschia are absolutely amazing!


----------



## indypup

*Minal*, you are too sweet!  Yours look AMAZING... isn't glitter fantastic?!

I have to do another coat of glitter on mine because they've taken a few trips to the cobbler for extensive work and have lost some glitter in the process.  Sigh!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

fieryfashionist said:


> Oooooooh, which shoes?!   I absolutely love both of those stones!   My DIY project I've had in mind forever (which I should probably start sometime this decade haha) involves my metallic rose gold VPs and a whole lotta jonquil AB stones!



I just bought a pair of SUPER cheap white satin slingbacks that have some stains on them, but otherwise they're in great condition and are perfect for a DIY! I'm so excited! They are a totally perfect palette. I also considered dying them red and going fire opal, but I think i'd get more wear out of an AB strass  

Rose VPs will be amaaaazing!! I can't wait to see!! VPs are a serious undertaking  Extra butt pillows!! haha


----------



## CMP86

There is a cheap pair of menorca's on the bay. Do you think I would be able to dye the bottoms? I really don't like the straw color and was thinking about doing them black.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

CMP86 said:


> There is a cheap pair of menorca's on the bay. Do you think I would be able to dye the bottoms? I really don't like the straw color and was thinking about doing them black.


 
Hi CMP! 

I think that would probably work...i bet the rope would be extra forgiving because it's so textured...my only question would be if there are any issues with they dye taking to the rope...anyone else??


----------



## CMP86

^^ That's what I was worried about too LL. They are just such a pretty color I just am not a big fan of the rope.


----------



## CMP86

I found this product while searching how to do it. It seems like it would do a good job but I might ruin them at the same time.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

CMP86 said:


> I found this product while searching how to do it. It seems like it would do a good job but I might ruin them at the same time.



Well, if they're a good deal, i say go for it. Worst case scenario, if you end up really regretting it, they're pretty replaceable in that there are always lots on ebay for good deals


----------



## slpceline

Hey, louboutinlawyer:

I was just thinking about your fabulous purple fiorellinos. I saw a thread with a nice close-up picture of the brooch:







If that's what you wanted, it probably wouldn't be the hardest thing in the world to to... 

1- find some embroidery thread, preferably white and cotton or silk;
2- cut a bunch of pieces about 3 inches in length;
3- lay them out on a piece of parchment paper so they overlap in the middle, all of them crossing like spokes on a bicycle wheel. It would probably work best if you put a drop of glue on the parchment paper first and use that as the centre of the "wheel", so the pieces of thread don't move after you've placed them;
4- put another drop of glue on the centre of the "wheel", and stick a circle of fabric roughly 3/4" across on this area;
5- spray the whole thing with several coats of a flexible, clear adhesive;
6- once they're dry, flip them over and spray the other side;
7- once they're dry, shape the 2-dimensional flat wheels into a 3-dimensional flower configuration;
8- trim the outer edges of the wheels into a flower shape;
9- spray a long piece of string with adhesive and, while still wet, press it across the ends of the strings (at the edge of the flower);
10- spray both sides of the whole thing;
11- once dry, spray several coats of a silver/gold/pewter (depending what color you want) lacquer/paint on both sides of the flowers;
12- choose some Swarovski flatbacks of appropriate sizes and colors for the centre of the flower and for dotting onto the "petals" the edge, and stick them on with E-6000 or something;
13- stick the flowers onto the shoes with E-6000

I recently lost a pair of slingbacks similar to fiorellinos on ebay, and that's what I was planning to do with them Probably for the best anyway, slingbacks just don't stay on my heels...


----------



## slpceline

Can anyone tell me if the CL's Fergie is wearing here are strass or glitter? Something tells me they're strass.










I'm feeling kinda blue today, and to cheer myself up I think I'm going to buy some white patent new decoltissimos from the *bay so I can strass them. I can't decide if I want crystal or crystal AB stones. If they're strass, which stones are on Fergie's shoes, do you think?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like strass, and I am pretty sure they are AB.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

slpceline said:


> Hey, louboutinlawyer:
> 
> I was just thinking about your fabulous purple fiorellinos. I saw a thread with a nice close-up picture of the brooch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you wanted, it probably wouldn't be the hardest thing in the world to to...
> 
> 1- find some embroidery thread, preferably white and cotton or silk;
> 2- cut a bunch of pieces about 3 inches in length;
> 3- lay them out on a piece of parchment paper so they overlap in the middle, all of them crossing like spokes on a bicycle wheel. It would probably work best if you put a drop of glue on the parchment paper first and use that as the centre of the "wheel", so the pieces of thread don't move after you've placed them;
> 4- put another drop of glue on the centre of the "wheel", and stick a circle of fabric roughly 3/4" across on this area;
> 5- spray the whole thing with several coats of a flexible, clear adhesive;
> 6- once they're dry, flip them over and spray the other side;
> 7- once they're dry, shape the 2-dimensional flat wheels into a 3-dimensional flower configuration;
> 8- trim the outer edges of the wheels into a flower shape;
> 9- spray a long piece of string with adhesive and, while still wet, press it across the ends of the strings (at the edge of the flower);
> 10- spray both sides of the whole thing;
> 11- once dry, spray several coats of a silver/gold/pewter (depending what color you want) lacquer/paint on both sides of the flowers;
> 12- choose some Swarovski flatbacks of appropriate sizes and colors for the centre of the flower and for dotting onto the "petals" the edge, and stick them on with E-6000 or something;
> 13- stick the flowers onto the shoes with E-6000
> 
> I recently lost a pair of slingbacks similar to fiorellinos on ebay, and that's what I was planning to do with them Probably for the best anyway, slingbacks just don't stay on my heels...



Ummmmm.....*YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!* 

You're such a sweetheart for taking the time to type all of this out!! What a great idea....the pic is great for reference, too!! I think I will just have to try this  That would allow me to use the volcano crystals, which is what I really wanted to do in the first place.  Michaels, here I come!! woot woot!!
I may need to post photos here for advice along the way, because I know you are an excellent DIYer, and I am probably the least crafty person on earth....lol....

Thanks so much, sweets!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

CMP86 said:


> There is a cheap pair of menorca's on the bay. Do you think I would be able to dye the bottoms? I really don't like the straw color and was thinking about doing them black.


 
Are you talking about the satin ones? If so ... the wedge is so much better IRL because it has a sort of gold thread (that matches the upper stitching) thru it.


----------



## roussel

M! I love the glittered yoyos!  The color looks really elegant.  I love that you used the mini glitters too.  Now I really need to check out that Martha Stewart collection at Michaels.  

Lorna I love your fuschia crystals.  I think I'm gonna use fuschia too on my pink ron rons.  Just can't find the time to start on them yet.


----------



## sgoofi

fieryfashionist said:


> I should post my DIY in here... took my old bronzey patent yoyos (an ebay steal  snagged a while ago) and glittered them in smoky quartz (misnomer, because it came out gold - still love it though) mini glitter!   I used the E6000 glue (pain in the butt on patent ) and a small shaker bottle of the glitter... I have a ton of glitter left over (which I will put to use with other things)!
> 
> Here are some crappy pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with them (even if they are far from perfect!), because I now have a low heeled glittery shoe option!



I'm am utterly and completely confused now. I wanted to strass a pair but I didn't realize that glitter could be so sparkly as well. Can anyone chime in on if the glitter is as sparkly as the strassed shoes?


----------



## lulabee

fieryfashionist said:


> I should post my DIY in here... took my old bronzey patent yoyos (an ebay steal snagged a while ago) and glittered them in smoky quartz (misnomer, because it came out gold - still love it though) mini glitter!  I used the E6000 glue (pain in the butt on patent ) and a small shaker bottle of the glitter... I have a ton of glitter left over (which I will put to use with other things)!
> 
> Here are some crappy pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with them (even if they are far from perfect!), because I now have a low heeled glittery shoe option!


 Minal, they look amazing!


----------



## indypup

Sooo, my ban is coming to close, which brings me to this very important question.

Would you rather have a glitter Declic or a glitter VP? :ninja:


----------



## roussel

I vote for glitter VP


----------



## indypup

That's what I'm thinking too... I may do that burgundy glitter that's on KitKraft!


----------



## weB3now

*Fiery*--Is that ultrafine glitter?  Or do you happen to know the size?


----------



## daisy2418

indypup said:


> Sooo, my ban is coming to close, which brings me to this very important question.
> 
> Would you rather have a glitter Declic or a glitter VP? :ninja:


 
I would say Declic, but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## **shoelover**

declic's my vote!


----------



## prettylady

Omg all your ladies' DIYs look great!!!!!!!!! I really want a louboutin done up in crystals, but I don't have the time to do it myself =/. Would anyone be willing to help me out? I would compensate for you time/supplies.
 =)


----------



## lizzie.jill

WOW these are beautiful you have a great talent could you please email me directley at ...... i have a few questions about these shoes thanks


----------



## lizzie.jill

i <3 shoes said:


> OMG WOW! You did a FABULOUS job on the shoes! They're gorgeous!! I'm dying to customize my CLs but I'm too scared to do it. Have you practiced on other shoes?


 
hello WOW theses are BEAUTIFUL plaese email me directly at my email .... i have a few questions thanks

:weird:
Please do not post your personal info on here. It's public.


----------



## lozzaa

I vote glitter vp!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

indypup said:


> Sooo, my ban is coming to close, which brings me to this very important question.
> 
> Would you rather have a glitter Declic or a glitter VP? :ninja:



Declic!


----------



## raleighangel

Hello everyone! So I must admit I've been lurking TPF for about a month now and this thread caught my eye a few weeks ago.  I was always cutting up my clothes and messing with my shoes when I was a kid but never would have had the guts to try something now a days.  Some backup information- I have TINY feet! A 5 rarely fits.. and a little over a year ago my feet shrunk again (??) Any who, I am gaga over CL but am a college student and don't have the money quite yet to make my first investment 

BUT I found a website which caters to small feet and has size 5 available in affordable shoes... I ordered 5 pairs.  My favorite though were these barbie pink patent peep toe pumps.  Unfortunately.. My 4 lb dog decided they looked more like a good snack and destroyed them this morning... I've always thrown away shoes she's gotten to... but I remembered this forum and decided to try a DIY to repair the munched heel 

I wasn't sure what exactly I could do so I ended up getting both glitter and crystals.  I used E600 and the glitter at first and it looked great but I had bought the crystals and was bored and so I decided to try to strass them and I'm so glad I did!

I only have half of one heel done but I LOVE THEM! Just wanted to share how you all have inspired me! Hopefully my next DIY will be CL 

When I finish the shoes I'll take a pic with my actual camera and not just my phone!!


----------



## raleighangel

Also-- I am only strassing the heel! Forgot to mention that! But I am going to try strassing a full pair next


----------



## Vodkaine

raleighangel said:


> Hello everyone! So I must admit I've been lurking TPF for about a month now and this thread caught my eye a few weeks ago.  I was always cutting up my clothes and messing with my shoes when I was a kid but never would have had the guts to try something now a days.  Some backup information- I have TINY feet! A 5 rarely fits.. and a little over a year ago my feet shrunk again (??) Any who, I am gaga over CL but am a college student and don't have the money quite yet to make my first investment
> 
> BUT I found a website which caters to small feet and has size 5 available in affordable shoes... I ordered 5 pairs.  My favorite though were these barbie pink patent peep toe pumps.  Unfortunately.. My 4 lb dog decided they looked more like a good snack and destroyed them this morning... I've always thrown away shoes she's gotten to... but I remembered this forum and decided to try a DIY to repair the munched heel
> 
> I wasn't sure what exactly I could do so I ended up getting both glitter and crystals.  I used E600 and the glitter at first and it looked great but I had bought the crystals and was bored and so I decided to try to strass them and I'm so glad I did!
> 
> I only have half of one heel done but I LOVE THEM! Just wanted to share how you all have inspired me! Hopefully my next DIY will be CL
> 
> When I finish the shoes I'll take a pic with my actual camera and not just my phone!!





Wow the result is flawless ! You'll have those skills mastered once you'll have the Cl pair you wish to alter. BESIDES, My heart broke when I saw what your doggie has done ! Meh, it could have been Loubies ! Oh lord.. just the tought of it makes me sick ! =D
xxx


----------



## ishelika

raleighangel said:


> Hello everyone! So I must admit I've been lurking TPF for about a month now and this thread caught my eye a few weeks ago. I was always cutting up my clothes and messing with my shoes when I was a kid but never would have had the guts to try something now a days. Some backup information- I have TINY feet! A 5 rarely fits.. and a little over a year ago my feet shrunk again (??) Any who, I am gaga over CL but am a college student and don't have the money quite yet to make my first investment
> 
> BUT I found a website which caters to small feet and has size 5 available in affordable shoes... I ordered 5 pairs. My favorite though were these barbie pink patent peep toe pumps. Unfortunately.. My 4 lb dog decided they looked more like a good snack and destroyed them this morning... I've always thrown away shoes she's gotten to... but I remembered this forum and decided to try a DIY to repair the munched heel
> 
> I wasn't sure what exactly I could do so I ended up getting both glitter and crystals. I used E600 and the glitter at first and it looked great but I had bought the crystals and was bored and so I decided to try to strass them and I'm so glad I did!
> 
> I only have half of one heel done but I LOVE THEM! Just wanted to share how you all have inspired me! Hopefully my next DIY will be CL
> 
> When I finish the shoes I'll take a pic with my actual camera and not just my phone!!


 
Wowwwww you did a good job!


----------



## indypup

I have my sniper set... I'll let you all know what I end up doing.


----------



## sgoofi

Okay....I'm really wondering if I should strass my pair now, if I should go the glitter route. Too much inspiration...


----------



## indypup

Sgoofi, what shoes are you planning on DIY'ing?


----------



## sgoofi

I'm trying to practice on some purple satin peeptoes that I have before moving to my CL Yoyos. I'm just wondering which will be more sparkly.

ETA: I wanted to volcano strass the purple peeptoes, but now I'm not sure if maybe I should just glitter them if I'll get the same effect.


----------



## indypup

Glitter is going to be very sparkly and very gorgeous, but there is really no glitter that I can think of that will give the same effect as volcano swarovski.


----------



## laureenthemean

sgoofi said:


> I'm trying to practice on some purple satin peeptoes that I have before moving to my CL Yoyos. I'm just wondering which will be more sparkly.
> 
> ETA: I wanted to volcano strass the purple peeptoes, but now I'm not sure if maybe I should just glitter them if I'll get the same effect.



Glitter definitely will not have the same effect.  Crystals are prisms and as the light travels through them it will form a rainbow, whereas the glitter is really just a one-dimensional reflection (not that it's not gorgeous in its own way, of course).


----------



## sgoofi

I guess I should stick with the crystals then. I plan on buying my crystals in the next few weeks.


----------



## indypup

So if you're doing the volcano on the non-CL pair, what are you going to do to your CL's?

I mean, you really don't need to practice strassing IMO.  But that's how I did (am doing) it... you really aren't going to mess up the shoes if the placement isn't to your satisfaction.  You can do what *Rilo* did and just pull what you've done off and start over.  I actually did the same thing with mine.  Just a thought!


----------



## sgoofi

indypup said:


> So if you're doing the volcano on the non-CL pair, what are you going to do to your CL's?
> 
> I mean, you really don't need to practice strassing IMO.  But that's how I did (am doing) it... you really aren't going to mess up the shoes if the placement isn't to your satisfaction.  You can do what *Rilo* did and just pull what you've done off and start over.  I actually did the same thing with mine.  Just a thought!



I decided to practice because I am a bit of perfectionist, I think I would have freaked out if I messed up the YoYos. I originally was going to strass the yoyos as well, but the last few DIYs that've been posted were glitter and started rethinking.


----------



## indypup

LOL!  I totally understand.  I'm a perfectionist too, which is why I pulled a bunch of crystals off mine and started replacing them.

Glitter is my favorite DIY!  Far less intensive and you get immediate satisfaction, lol.


----------



## indypup

Okay, for those of you who have purchased from KitKraft... what the heck did you add to your shopping cart to get it to $16?!  All I need are two vials of glitter, and that's only $3!


----------



## lizzie.jill

*totally not allowed.*


----------



## marbella8

JetSetGo! said:


> There were a couple of posts in this thread about how to do studs. Did you see them?


 
Hi Jet,

I must have missed your posted question to me!  I did see some posts, but I am so bad with diy that I was hoping for more detailed posts, with photos, like the strass and glitter projects.  

Did you happen to see a more detailed post, about an actual project someone completed?  I just bought a not-so-expensive pair of Pigalle 100s on ebay, and would love, love to stud them, as I missed out on the studded ones when they were available.  TIA!

Also, after doing some more research, the "studs" on the Pigalles look more like "spikes", and I can't find "spikes" that I can just glue on, rather than stick through the leather.  Any one, please help!

Mar


----------



## marbella8

Oh, after staring at everyone on here that has a pair of the Pigalle-Studded Pumps, does anyone know how high and wide each stud/spike is?

Most of the studs/spikes I found are 1/2 inch by 1/2 inch.  I feel like that would be too big, no?


----------



## Popsicool

My dear DIY friends.. I spent months "preparing" myself for a DIY strass and finally decided to do my Indien rose suede Ron Rons in Volcano crystals. And being a research nut (I never do anything without researching it!) it took me WEEKS to decide where to get my crystals from (and that's after spending about a month on deciding which ones to go with ).

So after reading everyone's recommendations and investigating all the stores and *Bay, I'd like to share with you the place I ended up getting my crystals from.

I came across this lady on *Bay and then discovered she also has a website. She has been amazing to deal with, fast to respond, accommodating. Some of the sizes I wanted were on back order so she sent my order in a few separate lots no extra charge so I could get started and kept me updated on the timings etc. The crystals came in their original Swarovski packs and everything about them from price to service was outstanding!

So for any of you planning on strassing, I can't recommend *Marci* of *London Mykal's* enough! Her website seems to be currently under construction (http://www.londonmykals.com/) but you can email her on londonmykals@aol.com 

And just to clarify, I'm in no way, shape or form associated with this business, nor do I benefit from this recommendation. Just sharing with the lovely ladies that I learnt so much from. 

And of course, strassing DIY pics to follow in a few weeks' time!!!!


----------



## tivogirl

I think I'm going to break down and finally just glitter my metallic Rose Gold VPs! My husband is on a 10-day business trip so I may as well have a project, right? I was going to strass them but I'm a total perfectionist and just KNOW I won't get the placement of the crystals "just right", so I'll glitter instead and not drive myself crazy.

Now, in case I change my mind later and decide I do want to strass them, how hard would it be to remove the glitter and glue to do so?


----------



## indypup

E6000 is easier to peel off, but since you're using kid/nappa leather instead of patent... I can't guarantee that they would still look okay.  I think it would be a pain to remove, tbh.  

If they were patent, it would be a different story.  That peels off if you pick at it.


----------



## indypup

The VP DIY is not going to happen... a bidding war broke out and they went far too high for me (they would have required a lot of work, including reworking the cork tip with some kind of leafing)!  I should have gotten the Declics!

So... on to the next one, whatever that will be!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, it's a kind of OT but I didn't find any info on the internet (*Jet*, feel free to move it). How many cristals do you think I should buy to strass my cell phone? I was thinking about multicolor crystals, both 2 and 4mm. I have the purple one and I would like to strass the back and front (not the black parts). TIA and sorry again for the OT.


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks for the opinion, *indypup*. That's pretty much what I was assuming. Think I may just go for the glitter anyway. They're so scarred up now I barely wear them, so may as well do something!


----------



## indypup

Tivo, you will not regret glittering them!  What color do you think you'll do?


----------



## tivogirl

I think I should probably stick to something relatively matching, like a bronze or copper. Would love suggestions!


----------



## lolitablue

tivogirl said:


> I think I should probably stick to something relatively matching, like a bronze or copper. Would love suggestions!


 
Is E 600 what the girls used for glittering? Sorry, running out to Michael's to buy the materials for my glittered DYI black VPs.    They need a pick me up!!


----------



## lolitablue

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, it's a kind of OT but I didn't find any info on the internet (*Jet*, feel free to move it). How many cristals do you think I should buy to strass my cell phone? I was thinking about multicolor crystals, both 2 and 4mm. I have the purple one and I would like to strass the back and front (not the black parts). TIA and sorry again for the OT.


 
Try 75 and 75 of each size?


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you!


----------



## indypup

*Tivo*:

Well, for the VP's I was hoping to win, I wanted to do this color:

http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=5552&cat=368&page=1

That would look gorgous with your VP's, but it would be best to dye them a good, dark red first (but leave the gold tip... how pretty would that be?!).

If you don't want to dye them, I have a couple of suggestions.  How do you feel about multicolor glitters?  Michael's has a brand, Sulyn, that does a multicolor that very closely resembles CL's old multiglitter.  You'd only need about two vials of it, and they're .99 each.

These colors would be gorgeous too:

http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=5391&cat=364&page=1
http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3891&cat=369&page=1

*Lolita*:  I will probably use GemTac for my next glitter project if the shoes are kid or nappa.  The E6000 was very thick, but good to use for patent because it'll spread easily on that.


----------



## tivogirl

indypup said:


> *Tivo*:
> 
> Well, for the VP's I was hoping to win, I wanted to do this color:
> 
> http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=5552&cat=368&page=1
> 
> That would look gorgous with your VP's, but it would be best to dye them a good, dark red first (but leave the gold tip... how pretty would that be?!).
> 
> If you don't want to dye them, I have a couple of suggestions.  How do you feel about multicolor glitters?  Michael's has a brand, Sulyn, that does a multicolor that very closely resembles CL's old multiglitter.  You'd only need about two vials of it, and they're .99 each.
> 
> These colors would be gorgeous too:
> 
> http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=5391&cat=364&page=1
> http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3891&cat=369&page=1



Oooo I love that burgundy purple! I actually WAS thinking about mixing some gold or copper and purple glitter for kind of a customized multi. I'm definitely leaving the tip rose gold and that could look really cool.


----------



## indypup

The burgundy IS gorgeous!  What if you got the multi glitter from Michaels and mixed it with the burgundy?


----------



## tivogirl

Okay, so help me choose! I'm glittering my metallic rose gold VPs. Which should I use?

Option 1: Just rose gold 
http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3870&cat=67&page=1

Option 2: Rose gold and fuschia mixed
http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3870&cat=67&page=1
and
http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=5543&cat=67&page=1

Option 3: Rose gold and purple mixed
http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=3870&cat=67&page=1
and
http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=5533&cat=368&page=1

Option 4: Fuschia and purple mixed (leave the toe rose gold)
http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=5543&cat=67&page=1
and
http://www.kitkraft.biz/product.php?productid=5533&cat=368&page=1

... or some other color combo? I looked at the copper, but it's too far off from the original color to leave the toe undone, and I really want to leave the toe/platform rose gold.


----------



## indypup

I have to change my mind and say that I love the Rose Gold the best.


----------



## lolitablue

indypup said:


> I have to change my mind and say that I love the Rose Gold the best.


 
Love that idea!!! I do, too!!!


----------



## tivogirl

Do I feel a trend?


----------



## DivineMissM

tivogirl, I can't wait to see how your Rose Gold VPs turn out!  I have a pair that need some help too!  I'm just not sure what I want to do to them yet.


----------



## Tenley10

ladies!  I just got these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400126722484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

and i think i want to strass or glitter the lips... would that be weird?? what do you all think!


----------



## moshi_moshi

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, it's a kind of OT but I didn't find any info on the internet (*Jet*, feel free to move it). How many cristals do you think I should buy to strass my cell phone? I was thinking about multicolor crystals, both 2 and 4mm. I have the purple one and I would like to strass the back and front (not the black parts). TIA and sorry again for the OT.


 
*nilla* - just an fyi i wouldn't strass the phone itself...it voids the warranty....unless the warranty is already done if it's after a year


----------



## Tenley10

> nilla - just an fyi i wouldn't strass the phone itself...it voids the warranty....unless the warranty is already done if it's after a year



agreeed!! i had that problem about a year and a half ago... my phone broke when I dropped it, but because I had blinged the whole thing out, I had to buy a new phone cause mine was no longer covered and I didn't know that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*nillacobain *- I'd strass a clear snap-on case for the phone, but not the phone itself
*Tenley10* - strassing the lips would be a nice touch.  Go for it!!!


----------



## nillacobain

moshi_moshi said:


> *nilla* - just an fyi i wouldn't strass the phone itself...it voids the warranty....unless the warranty is already done if it's after a year


 


Tenley10 said:


> agreeed!! i had that problem about a year and a half ago... my phone broke when I dropped it, but because I had blinged the whole thing out, I had to buy a new phone cause mine was no longer covered and I didn't know that!


 


DC-Cutie said:


> *nillacobain *- I'd strass a clear snap-on case for the phone, but not the phone itself


 
Thank you ladies! I didn't think about it! :shame:


----------



## LH405

Tenley10 said:


> ladies!  I just got these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400126722484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> and i think i want to strass or glitter the lips... would that be weird?? what do you all think!


That would be so cute, esp if you various shades of reds, orange and pink for an artistic look. Those wedges crack me up!


----------



## pwecious_323

Ladies, I Was thinking about 'glittering' up a pair of white peep toe patent shoes before I actually do it on my CLs, how much fine glitter would I need? From KitKraft's website, it seems like it's selling 1/2 oz. Also, what kind of glue would be best on patent (btw, I dont think it's actually real leather) and do I need to coat anything on after it's done? thx ladies.


----------



## tivogirl

DivineMissM said:


> tivogirl, I can't wait to see how your Rose Gold VPs turn out!  I have a pair that need some help too!  I'm just not sure what I want to do to them yet.



We'll see how ambitious I get, but if I can find the right color of glitter at Michael's I may do it this weekend!




Tenley10 said:


> ladies!  I just got these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400126722484&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> and i think i want to strass or glitter the lips... would that be weird?? what do you all think!



Love that idea! Go for it!


----------



## Nico3327

Hey ladies, I'm not actually considering doing this myself, but I have a general question...

Do you think that laminito leather can be dyed?  Say I have a pair of gold laminito simples (I don't really, this is just as example) - do you think my cobbler could dye them black?  Or is there something about the texture of laminito that might prevent this?

Any opinions are appreciated!


----------



## rilokiley

Nico3327 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm not actually considering doing this myself, but I have a general question...
> 
> Do you think that laminito leather can be dyed?  Say I have a pair of gold laminito simples (I don't really, this is just as example) - do you think my cobbler could dye them black?  Or is there something about the texture of laminito that might prevent this?
> 
> Any opinions are appreciated!




Yes, I believe it can be done.  *lolitablue* dyed her rose gold VP black


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ yes I've seen rose gold laminato VPs died black


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks *rilo* and *naked*!  That is good to know


----------



## lolitablue

rilokiley said:


> Yes, I believe it can be done. *lolitablue* dyed her rose gold VP black


 
Yes, I did!!!

It can be done!! Now that pair is going to be glittered!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

I need advice..do you think volcano strass can be done on a black shoe or should i stick to the purple family? TIA


----------



## Hanna_M

I'm finally ready to order the crystals now for my Catwoman heels - what sizes would you gals recommend? I'm only doing the heels, not the whole shoes.

TIA.


----------



## indypup

*Hanna*, I think you'd be really satisfied with the sizes that *Roussel* chose (I chose the same sizes for mine; I'm not anywhere close to finishing though).

They were 7ss, 9ss, 12ss, 16ss, and 20ss.

*shoelover*, are they patent?  If they are nappa, I would give them a maybe... I just think that you should do more a tonal shoe with Volcano.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I think I did the same sizes. They're listed somewhere in this thread  but I'm too lazy to go look for it!


----------



## LornaLou

Wow Raleighangel, you did a great job! It doesn't even show that your dog chewed them, awesome work! I'm thankful they are not CLs lol!


----------



## Hanna_M

Thanks indypup and JetSetGo. I did start searching through the thread but lost the will to live/headed for the bottle of red before I got to it!

Now DBF says I shouldn't strass the heels as I'd not wear them so much (i.e. to work) but he loves the idea of having them dyed red. Argh! I don't know what to do now. Dye and strass or just dye?!


----------



## slpceline

Hanna_M said:


> Thanks indypup and JetSetGo. I did start searching through the thread but lost the will to live/headed for the bottle of red before I got to it!
> 
> Now DBF says I shouldn't strass the heels as I'd not wear them so much (i.e. to work) but he loves the idea of having them dyed red. Argh! I don't know what to do now. Dye and strass or just dye?!



Hanna, I think most of us will agree: once you've done strass, you'll never go back.
Do it! Strass the heel! You won't regret it!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I just put one coat of dye on my DIY's and a lil bit of dye got on the inside of the shoe (they're slingbacks). I wish I'd put painter's tape on the sides and not just on the insoles. Is there a way remove the specks of paint or should I not worry about it since no one will see it anyway?


----------



## ishelika

I have a pair of gold top la shoes that I wanna DYI I'm thinking of using spikes and crystals here's a picture of the shoe







Here's a picture of my inspiration


----------



## zahra

Okay, ladies who have glittered their shoes - I need help!

I wanted to glitter my Petit Rats in blush nappa leather. They're lovely but the leather damages so easily and they're looking a little worse for wear. Anyway, I ordered two types of fine pink glitter and some E6000 and set to work. However, the E6000 was way too thick and goopy and wouldn't spread properly on the shoes. It made the glitter look uneven and chunky in parts - really unattractive. Luckily it just rolled right off in little balls and didn't damage the shoes at all, but I'm kinda stuck as to what sort of adhesive to use instead. I'm thinking some sort of liquid spray adhesive would be more effective, but I've no idea what! Any suggestions? Where am I going wrong?


----------



## gymangel812

i have some black greasepaint simples (with a chunkier heel, similar to miss tack) that i'd love to strass the heel, but what color should i pick? i'm think meridian blue, but would this look bad with the black-ish color?


----------



## boslvuton

Hey ladies!!! Just a couple questions:

FIRST: for those of you who have glittered and then clear coated your shoes to keep the glitter in place.... 

I have a pair of the "old school" (larger) silver glitters, which I love and am saving for  my wedding.  But today when I tried them on I noticed that I needed to patch up some parts... thanks to what I've seen here I'm confident a little trip to Micheals will save the day!!   BUT, I also dont want to have to keep patching...hence my desire to use a clear spray laquer. I just concerned that the coating will dull the glitter.... 

Do you find that the clear coat dulls the glitter???????   Do I need to worry???? 

SECOND: I'm one of the lucky ladies who have been so fortunate to have had Mr. Louboutin himself sign my soles! I'm wondering if anyone knows of a good clear coating I can put on them so i'll have his signature forever... could I even use the same clear laquer I'd use on my Glitters????  

Thanks In advance everyone


----------



## caitle

DIY Strass Update: I've finished the first shoe, woohooooo!!!!!
Here's some fuzzy webcam pics


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitle said:


> DIY Strass Update: I've finished the first shoe, woohooooo!!!!!
> Here's some fuzzy webcam pics



HOT, HOT, HOT!!!  I love the contrast - black against the strass!  you did a wonderful job.


----------



## JetSetGo!

caitle said:


> DIY Strass Update: I've finished the first shoe, woohooooo!!!!!
> Here's some fuzzy webcam pics





They are FAB!!!!


----------



## weB3now

*caitle--*what color stones did you use?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hey everyone, Don't forget to post in our Ref thread!
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html

including the DIY materials/colors.

It is a great resource for those who want to see how different glitters and rhinestones look!


----------



## iimewii

*caitle*- You did a great DIY job!! Love the crystals against the black.


----------



## daisy2418

*Caitle*--they're beautiful!!!  I really love the contrast of colors!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Looking good *caitle*!!


----------



## ochie

caitle- love it! what color of crystal did you use?


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Caitle*, those look incredible!!


----------



## roussel

caitle i love those stones! are they clear crystals over black?


----------



## Dancing_Queen

caitle said:


> DIY Strass Update: I've finished the first shoe, woohooooo!!!!!
> Here's some fuzzy webcam pics



Those are STUNNING!  How long did you take to strass them? 

I did this for a friend... maybe I'll give it a go with my loubies.


----------



## Tenley10

*Dancing* - LOVE that phone... where did you find all the fun stuff to put on it??


----------



## marbella8

caitle said:


> DIY Strass Update: I've finished the first shoe, woohooooo!!!!!
> Here's some fuzzy webcam pics



Wow!  You are so talented.  They look gorgeous!

I think after seeing all this glitter and strass work I am going to put the stud/spike Pigalle project on hold and strass or glitter a pair of white satin either Pigalle 70s or Horatios (the pointed-toe ones that came out a few years back, not the slingback version of the New Simples).  I just don't remember what the style was called and don't have the box. 

What should I do with the white satin.  I've never done a DIY project on shoes, and am afraid of how satin will absorb glue?  I am thinking maybe strass would look better on satin?  I would love to hear all your thoughts and experience.

Mar


----------



## slpceline

marbella8 said:


> Wow!  You are so talented.  They look gorgeous!
> 
> I think after seeing all this glitter and strass work I am going to put the stud/spike Pigalle project on hold and strass or glitter a pair of white satin either Pigalle 70s or Horatios (the pointed-toe ones that came out a few years back, not the slingback version of the New Simples).  I just don't remember what the style was called and don't have the box.
> 
> What should I do with the white satin.  I've never done a DIY project on shoes, and am afraid of how satin will absorb glue?  I am thinking maybe strass would look better on satin?  I would love to hear all your thoughts and experience.
> 
> Mar



There are a couple of *stunning* strass jobs done on white satin on this thread. One with crystal, the other with crystal AB. If ever I manage to find myself some white or silver shoes, for sure I'll be strassing them with one of those two colors of crystals (to get a shoe like Fergie's, below, though hers are probably on a silver rather than white base):




Let us know what you decide!


----------



## lolitablue

zahra said:


> Okay, ladies who have glittered their shoes - I need help!
> 
> I wanted to glitter my Petit Rats in blush nappa leather. They're lovely but the leather damages so easily and they're looking a little worse for wear. Anyway, I ordered two types of fine pink glitter and some E6000 and set to work. However, the E6000 was way too thick and goopy and wouldn't spread properly on the shoes. It made the glitter look uneven and chunky in parts - really unattractive. Luckily it just rolled right off in little balls and didn't damage the shoes at all, but I'm kinda stuck as to what sort of adhesive to use instead. I'm thinking some sort of liquid spray adhesive would be more effective, but I've no idea what! Any suggestions? Where am I going wrong?


 
You may wan to use a different kind of glue! Take a look at this example:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-211.html#post15375066




caitle said:


> DIY Strass Update: I've finished the first shoe, woohooooo!!!!!
> Here's some fuzzy webcam pics


 
Amazing color!! Love what you did with this pair!!!


----------



## tivogirl

zahra said:


> Okay, ladies who have glittered their shoes - I need help!
> 
> I wanted to glitter my Petit Rats in blush nappa leather. They're lovely but the leather damages so easily and they're looking a little worse for wear. Anyway, I ordered two types of fine pink glitter and some E6000 and set to work. However, the E6000 was way too thick and goopy and wouldn't spread properly on the shoes. It made the glitter look uneven and chunky in parts - really unattractive. Luckily it just rolled right off in little balls and didn't damage the shoes at all, but I'm kinda stuck as to what sort of adhesive to use instead. I'm thinking some sort of liquid spray adhesive would be more effective, but I've no idea what! Any suggestions? Where am I going wrong?




I just finished glittering my rose gold VPs (they're literally drying as I type!) and used GemTac glue. A few of the ladies earlier in the thread talked about using it and it worked great! I used a flat brush about an inch wide to apply it. It's about the consistency of thick Elmer's school glue and easy to work with. 

I'll be posting a full explanation of what I used and how I did it along with pics as soon as I finish! Just need to let them dry for another 10-15 minutes, tap off the excess glue and clean up the insides of the shoes.


----------



## lolitablue

Yes, Kim!!! I cannot wait to see the results!!!!


----------



## zahra

tivogirl said:


> I just finished glittering my rose gold VPs (they're literally drying as I type!) and used GemTac glue. A few of the ladies earlier in the thread talked about using it and it worked great! I used a flat brush about an inch wide to apply it. It's about the consistency of thick Elmer's school glue and easy to work with.
> 
> I'll be posting a full explanation of what I used and how I did it along with pics as soon as I finish! Just need to let them dry for another 10-15 minutes, tap off the excess glue and clean up the insides of the shoes.


 
Excellent! I'll go and hunt down some GemTac then. I presume it's much less gooey than E6000?

Can't wait to see your new shoes


----------



## tivogirl

^ I've never used the E6000 but it's definitely an industrial glue used for making models. It's serious stuff. The GemTec is more like a stronger school glue. I was able to peel it off my fingers and the edges of the shoes where I didn't want it, but it held the glitter really well. 

Here come the pics!!!


----------



## lolitablue

tivogirl said:


> ^ I've never used the E6000 but it's definitely an industrial glue used for making models. It's serious stuff. The GemTec is more like a stronger school glue. I was able to peel it off my fingers and the edges of the shoes where I didn't want it, but it held the glitter really well.
> 
> Here come the pics!!!


 
Yey!!! I am here!!!


----------



## tivogirl

Anyone who is considering doing this should not hesitate for a minute! It was messy, but SO easy to do, and the shoes look amazing!

I started with some rather beat up Rose Gold metallic Very Prives. I had only worn them a few times but they were scuffed up pretty bad and I hardly wore them so I knew I needed to do something. I'm a huge perfectionist so I was worried about spending the time and money to strass only to notice every "out of place" stone for the rest of my life. So I decided to glitter them.

I went to Michael's craft store and picked up some GemTac glue, a one-inch wide flat brush and two jars of Martha Stewart glitter. I got two because I wasn't sure which color would match but ended up blending the two. I got a fine glitter in smoky quartz (actually a pale gold) and a "course" glitter in rose quartz (only slightly larger than the other, but it was the only type in this color). 

It turns out the rose quartz is a VERY close match, but slightly more coppery. I played with mixing the two colors and found that one teaspoon of smoky to three teaspoons rose was a lovely combination and matched the original color nicely:






I cleared off my bathroom counter and covered it with newspapers, then laid everything out:





I did NOT mask my shoes. I've done a lot of painting and wasn't worried about cutting in around the edges; turns out it was just fine. If you don't have a steady hand or are worried, you may want to tape. I found the glue came off easily with my fingernail if I did smudge a bit, though. I did have to clean up the insides with an alcohol wipe but everything came up pretty easily, except the few bits that ended up underneath my insoles. I probably should have either taped over those or taken them out, but nobody can see the glitter under there when I'm wearing them.

I started with the heel on my first shoe, but that was a mistake. Do the heel LAST so you can use it as a handle and it's much easier. 





I squirted a dime size amount of glue on the brush and then spread it on the shoe a few square inches at a time:









It dries fast, so go right to the glitter! I used a big kitchen spoon to apply it. It's best if you can hold the part you're glittering pretty horizontally so as to maximize the glitter's adhesion to the glue. I mixed up the glitter in a shallow bowl, so I tried to keep the shoe over that. I put on WAY more glitter than would stick at a time, let it sit for a few seconds, then tipped the shoe back down to let the excess fall back into the bowl. Glue the next section, lather, rinse and repeat.  Now, the heel is a bit tricky but I found that if I put my hand inside the shoe like a foot and held it upside down I could do the whole heel at once. The glitter is very messy at that point, but it's the easiest way to do it without touching the heel.

Next, the finished product...


----------



## tivogirl

... and now the final result! 

Glittering the shoes took about an hour and went fast. I let them dry for an hour, then tapped off as much of the excess glitter as I could by tapping them on my shower floor (easier cleanup!). A little glitter is still coming off but not as much as I feared. It holds really well! The cleanup of the insides and soles of the shoes and the supplies and newspapers and such took as long as glittering the shoes!

































Next up... modeling & color shots!


----------



## tivogirl

Some shots in the natural light so you can see the color of the glitter:











Natural light modeling pics:















Inside modeling pics (with flash):















And I posted the whole album with all the pics at http://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/kimmcd/tpf/DIY rose gold glitter/ if you're interested.


----------



## NANI1972

*GASP* Kim they look fabulous! You did a fabulous job! Oh my word......

How course is the courser of the two you used? Would you say it is finer than the glitter on say glitter oxblood VP? You have me wanting to soooo  do this!


----------



## lolitablue

OMGGGGG!!This is amazing!!! What the $%^ is Martha Stewart glitter?  I did not find any of that at my Michael's!! You did one of the best "glittering" jobs that I have ever seen!! Love every single detail and how they turned out!!  Giving me ideas to maybe revamp my own Rose Gold VPs!!! Wow, Kim! Love them!!!!

Thank you for the ideas that you shared, too!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

^^ They look great!!   You did a awesome job!


----------



## tivogirl

NANI1972 said:


> *GASP* Kim they look fabulous! You did a fabulous job! Oh my word......
> 
> How course is the courser of the two you used? Would you say it is finer than the glitter on say glitter oxblood VP? You have me wanted to soooo  do this!



Never having seen oxbloods in real life, it's hard to say, but I think this is LESS course. It looked bigger in the bottle than it did when I used it. It really wasn't that far from the fine glitter texture. They mixed very easily.



lolitablue said:


> OMGGGGG!!This is amazing!!! What the $%^ is Martha Stewart glitter?  I did not find any of that at my Michael's!! You did one of the best "glittering" jobs that I have ever seen!! Love every single detail and how they turned out!!  Giving me ideas to maybe revamp my own Rose Gold VPs!!! Wow, Kim! Love them!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the ideas that you shared, too!!!



Happy to help - thanks for the compliments! I found the Martha Stewart glitter at Michael's, but not with the other glitter. They had a whole aisle of just Martha Stewart stuff over near the scrapbooking section. It was the only brand they had that wasn't kid's craft glitter. I was impatient and didn't want to wait to order it online, so I figured I'd give it a shot. Turns out it is really nice stuff. Not a huge selection of colors, but they had what I needed.




kaeleigh said:


> ^^ They look great!!   You did a awesome job!



Thanks! I'm so glad I just went ahead and did it!


----------



## iimewii

*tivogirl*- You did a great job!


----------



## robos89

WOW, Tivogirl! You've got me wanting to do some arts and crafts. Really, great work!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Tivo*, those are STUNNING!! FAB job! I love them even more than the originals!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Caitle*, those look awesome so far!! Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## zahra

tivogirl, they look great! Thanks for posting the step by step; it was really helpful. I'm definitely going to use GemTac on my second attempt.


----------



## caitle

Thanks everyone for your feedback and comments! 

I used crystal AB stones on pewter specchio yoyo's. The photos I took make the leather look darker than it is IRL, so there is not as much contrast.

I'm pretty happy with how they're going so far. I've completed one shoe and done the heel of the second shoe.

I did the heels very slowly - I put a bit of glue on a toothpick, then picked up each crystal with tweezers and applied the glue to each crystal individually... It took about 8 hours to do the first one! But then when I did the rest of the shoe, I applied the glue (e6000) straight onto the leather in small amounts and added the crystals directly to the glue. It's a bit messier but the glue dries clear so you can't see it unless you look closely. The rest of the shoe took about 8 hours... so about 16 all up (for one shoe!)

I used sizes ss5, 7, 9, 10, 12, 16 and 20. I bought 10 gross of ss7 but I think I'll need to order more for the second shoe.


----------



## JetSetGo!

They look great!


----------



## tivogirl

*caitle* I agree with everyone - looking great so far!
*
iimewii louboutinlawyer robos89 *and *zahra* Thank you so much for your kind words! Now I just have to figure out when and where to debut these puppies...


----------



## indypup

*TIVO*!  They look INCREDIBLE!  Love, love, love the color you went with.

Just an FYI (can't remember who asked...), the Oxblood/Marine glitter VP's have much more chunky glitter and more texture than *Tivo's*.


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks *indypup*! I thought they looked chunkier in pics.


----------



## ochie

tivogirl- wow! they are gorgeous!


----------



## tivogirl

Thanks for the wave *ochie*! I'm seriously trying to plan when I can wear them out. Hubby gets back from his trip later this week so maybe a restaurant over the weekend?


----------



## lozzaa

wow they look incredible!


----------



## roussel

Wow Tivogirl that looks really great!  Thanks for the detailed instructions too.  I am def going to check out those Martha Stewart glitters. I also didn't find them last time I was there.


----------



## marbella8

slpceline said:


> There are a couple of *stunning* strass jobs done on white satin on this thread. One with crystal, the other with crystal AB. If ever I manage to find myself some white or silver shoes, for sure I'll be strassing them with one of those two colors of crystals (to get a shoe like Fergie's, below, though hers are probably on a silver rather than white base):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what you decide!



Thanks so much, I'll look for them.  I love the way Fergie's shoes look, so maybe first I'll color the shoes silver/pewter, then strass them.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Incredible!! OMG, *Tivo* those are beautiful!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*tivogirl*, you did an amazing job!!   I've been talking about the Martha Stewart glitter... that's exactly what I used for my patent yoyos (in the smoky quartz)!!   I almost bought every color in the section just cuz they were so pretty haha.   I did buy other colors actually, and used the rose one to glitter a headband last week.   Your VPs look stunning!!!   I bet you'll get some double takes when you wear them out!


----------



## tivogirl

Thank you, thank you, thank you *KlassicKouture*, *roussel*, *lozzaa* and *fiery*! You are all too kind.

I'm glad everyone liked the instructions. I wasn't sure if that would be too long, but figured that's the information I was looking for before I started. I've got the bug now and am already looking for the next pair to try something on!

*fiery*, I also wanted to thank you for posting your beautiful Yoyos! Your post was the reason I went looking for the MS glitter and that color specifically. I thought it might be close or at least compliment the rose gold on the shoes.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Of course!   Yours came out much better though... they are truly stunning!!    For my next glitter project I think I should use gemtac... it seems a lil easier, based on your awesome instructions.   The E6000 was such a pain haha... very gloppy and thick!  

You did a fabulous job picking the glitter!   When I saw that color I immediately though I could use it on my rose gold VPs too, but at some point (who knows when!), I want to strass them in jonquil AB.


----------



## tivogirl

jonquil AB would be PERFECT!


----------



## daisy2418

*Tivo*--they're gorgeous!!  I love them!!  The glitter you chose is so pretty and looks perfect with the rose gold!  They look stunning!


----------



## designer307

tivogirl, they look absolutely stunning!! You did a great job! Love them!


----------



## kramer125

They look AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## tivogirl

^ TY *daisy2418*, *designer307* and *kramer125*! I actually stressed a little bit over the color, but the second I put the first bits on the shoe, I knew it was right.


----------



## DivineMissM

tivogirl said:


> Some shots in the natural light so you can see the color of the glitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural light modeling pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside modeling pics (with flash):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I posted the whole album with all the pics at http://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/kimmcd/tpf/DIY rose gold glitter/ if you're interested.




Ok, that seals the deal!  I'm glittering my Rose Gold VPs!!  They're so perfect!


----------



## lolitablue

DivineMissM, I agree with you!! This made me want to go run and buy Martha Stewart glitter to glitter my Rose Gold VPs!! I went to the store and saw their selection and OMG they have such beautiful colors!!!!


----------



## indypup

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Of course!  Yours came out much better though... they are truly stunning!!   *For my next glitter project I think I should use gemtac...* it seems a lil easier, based on your awesome instructions.  The E6000 was such a pain haha... very gloppy and thick!
> 
> You did a fabulous job picking the glitter!  When I saw that color I immediately though I could use it on my rose gold VPs too, but at some point (who knows when!), I want to strass them in jonquil AB.


 
Same here!  I got my DIY NP's back from the cobbler, and the glitter was thinned in places near where the work was done.  It was a PAIN to redo the spots with E6000... I couldn't just spot re-glitter because the texture became uneven.  Frustrating!  I got clear Tacky Glue and finished the job with that.

Now, I originally did them with E6000 and was initially happy with the results.  With my upcoming (patent) project, I'll be trying the GemTac.


----------



## LornaLou

Great job Tivogirl! Watch out though lol the glitter from mine I did is still coming off right now and that was months ago, haha! They look stunning though! 

Dancing Queen that is beautiful what you did! I love it 

My strass are almost finished too but I've been so slow with it as I've just had no time to do them at all.


----------



## indypup

*Lorna*, I'd love to see updated pics!  I haven't done much to mine at all, unfortunately.  I've been too busy.


----------



## LornaLou

It stinks doesn't it Indy  Everything has just sort of taken over at the moment but tomorrow I'm going to sit down and do lots more on my last shoe  I did take some updated photos actually, let me find them.


----------



## tivogirl

DivineMissM said:


> Ok, that seals the deal!  I'm glittering my Rose Gold VPs!!  They're so perfect!



Go for it!!! 




LornaLou said:


> Great job Tivogirl! Watch out though lol the glitter from mine I did is still coming off right now and that was months ago, haha! They look stunning though!



I can see why some have chosen to seal theirs, but the tiny amount that comes off is manageable and I'd hate to lose any of the sparkle! I guess if enough comes off to make some bare spots eventually I can just re-apply. That's the beauty of glitter - it's so quick and easy! 

Can't wait to see your next project!


----------



## indypup

*Lorna*, I haven't even STARTED my second shoe!  And I redid a bunch on the first, so that one's only 3/4 of the way done. 

*Tivo*, that's why I haven't sealed mine.  And, I've just been too lazy to buy the stuff!

Here are new photos of my Karey NP DIY!  Pictures do NOT do them justice!  They came back from the shoe repair on Saturday and I can FINALLY wear them now (for those of you who don't remember, the left heel was broken and they were unwearable... a SNAD from Ebay)!










I will use chunkier glitter next time.


----------



## LornaLou

My right shoe is completely finished as you saw before but here is photos of the progress on the left shoe


----------



## LornaLou

Indy yours are so pretty!! I love that colour of glitter!! I didn't seal mine either because I love the shine way too much  Tivogirl, yeah I know what you mean, it's not hard to re apply some glitter if it needs it, I did both my shoes in less than an hour roughly


----------



## indypup

Thanks *Lorna*!  I'm just glad I can finally wear them!


----------



## tivogirl

Oh *indy* I love the red with the gold!


----------



## lolitablue

Love them, *Indy*!!! So inspiring! Now I am thinking about doing mine in red with the gold tip, lol!!!! Why are you thinking that coarser (?) glitter is the way to go?


----------



## indypup

*Lolita*, thank you!  I just like the old chunky glitter rather than the fine/mini glitter.

Thanks *tivo*!  I love the red with the gold too!


----------



## DivineMissM

tivogirl said:


> I can see why some have chosen to seal theirs, but the tiny amount that comes off is manageable and I'd hate to lose any of the sparkle! I guess if enough comes off to make some bare spots eventually I can just re-apply. That's the beauty of glitter - it's so quick and easy!



As long as they don't leave trails of glitter when I walk, I'll be okay!  lol


----------



## daisy2418

*Indy*--I love them!!!  They look like ruby slippers!!!  You'll have everyone looking at your feet!  Great job.


----------



## tivogirl

DivineMissM said:


> As long as they don't leave trails of glitter when I walk, I'll be okay!  lol



EXACTLY!


----------



## lolitablue

Love this thread!! I keep coming back here to share and admire!! I think it is time that I post my own DYI!!!


----------



## indypup

*Daisy*, yes!!  That is what I think too-- they are my very own ruby slippers!

*Lolita*, what are you hiding from us?!  SHOW!


----------



## ishelika

Hey guys check out my DYI project!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ishelika - wow!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*ishelka*, I love them!


----------



## ishelika

Thanks Laureen !


----------



## indypup

OH MY GOD.  ishelka, PLEASE tell me you're going to do some smaller spikes and strass!   That would be INCREDIBLE.

I'm going to have to think this out.  Maybe strass the platform and the heel?


----------



## ishelika

Thanks indy I ordered the crystals but they didn't come yet I know they still kinda look unfinished


----------



## laurenam

Those.Look.Awesome.  

Can't wait to see the final project, *ishelka*!


----------



## ishelika

Holy crap sorry guy's I meant to say DIY 



ishelika said:


> Hey guys check out my DYI project!


----------



## 5elle

^^ Holy Mololy those are fierce! Nice job! Where did you buy the spikes?


----------



## CoutureAddicted

The spikes are CRAZY!  I love it!!


----------



## ishelika

Thanks Ellle & Couture I got the spikes from http://studsandspikes.com/


----------



## tivogirl

*ishelka* that is SO cool! I'd love to know more about how exactly you attach the spikes to the shoe. That pic of your equipment all laid out looks pretty damn serious!


----------



## Oxana

*ishelika so lady Ga Ga weird in a cool way )))*


----------



## FullyLoaded

indypup said:


> OH MY GOD. ishelka, PLEASE tell me you're going to do some smaller spikes and strass!  That would be INCREDIBLE.
> 
> I'm going to have to think this out. Maybe strass the platform and the heel?


 
I agree! Smaller spikes and some sparkle.


----------



## DivineMissM

Wowza!  Those are some SERIOUS spikes *ishelika*!  How can you walk in them?  I would stab myself.  lol


----------



## rdgldy

Wow!!! Very intense-I really like them!!


----------



## alyssa08

wow, ishelika, those turned out amazing! you did such a good job recreating the look you wanted.


----------



## roussel

whoa ishelka! now that is fierce!  yes pls pls tell you are gonna do as indy said, strass and more spikes.  how did you attach the spikes?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

WOW, Ishelka!! AMAZING job!!! They look FIERCE!


----------



## ishelika

Thanks guy's now that I look at them the long spikes are kinda intense I'm gonna replace them with medium size and add the crystals 

@Tivogirl the spikes have screw backs you just poke a hole in the shoe place the screw inside using a screw driver once it goes all the way through you screw on the spikes

I'll repost the finish product when the medium spikes and crystal come


----------



## ishelika

Do you guy's think I should add some small spikes to the front or leave it alone?


----------



## alyssa08

I think they look perfect with just the spikes on the back


----------



## indypup

*ishelika*, I was wondering that myself... at first, I was thinking yes.  Now, I'm unsure... you have to find a way to balance the lack of studs on the platform.  Where are you planning on strassing and with what color crystals?


----------



## ishelika

This is a picture of the crystals that I got their called Silk Crystal







I also got clear crystals because I didn't know which one's would look better. This was kinda the look I was going for


----------



## marbella8

ishelika- wow, my goodness, you did such a super job!  I am just dumbfounded by it!!!

I would think if you want to add anything, just strass or put small spikes on the platform of the shoe, but not on top of the shoe, because it would compete with the back that looks so awesome.

So glad you did this project, and may I say, so impeccably, too!  I had just given up putting studs or spikes on a pair of Pigalles, but I think I am going to use an old pair of Nine West pumps, spike them up, and if it works, then do the same with the Pigalles.

So, ishelika, you mention you first poke a hole in the shoe, and then put in the screw-in spike.  How do you poke the hole, without ripping the leather?

Also, how long does it take to put each spike on approximately?

Lastly, do you use anything between the shoe, where the back of the spike screw is and your foot, so they are not uncomfortable?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## iimewii

*ishelika*- WoW


----------



## ochie

*ishelika-* WOW! amazing! I can't wait for the finish product!


----------



## ishelika

Awwwww thank you so much bella I think you should go for it. Because it's really easy to do and I did both shoes in less then a hour. I purchased the spikes from studsandspikes.com. For a really good price. You can use a hole puncher or a dart awl to make the hole. I used the dart awl because it's cheap and it made small clean holes and believe it or not the screws in the back out the shoe don't bother me one bit.


----------



## ishelika

Thanks Ochie and I really really love you DIY shoes


----------



## marbella8

Thanks so much for answering my questions ishelika!  That's good to know- 1 hour, yeah!  I am not patient with projects, so this will be much easier than strassing



ishelika said:


> Awwwww thank you so much bella I think you should go for it. Because it's really easy to do and I did both shoes in less then a hour. I purchased the spikes from studsandspikes.com. For a really good price. You can use a hole puncher or a dart awl to make the hole. I used the dart awl because it's cheap and it made small clean holes and believe it or not the screws in the back out the shoe don't bother me one bit.


----------



## indypup

ishelika-- I used silk on my strass DIY!  It really is a gorgeous color.  Here's an older picture of my project... the lightest crystals are the silk.


----------



## ishelika

OMG I freakin love them! Please tell me you have a model pic


----------



## daisy2418

*ishelika*--wowwwwwww!!!  Those are seriously fierce!!  Congrats on an awesome DIY!


----------



## indypup

*ishelika*, I'll take one tomorrow!  Maybe that'll motivate me to get off my butt and finish them!  I just placed another crystal order too, so now I have to get moving!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Hi dearies! I received these patent CLs with a damaged heel on one side. Any remedies? I was thinking of using red nail polish to cover up the exposed area but would be great if you girls could chime in. Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## JetSetGo!

Dancing_Queen said:


> Hi dearies! I received these patent CLs with a damaged heel on one side. Any remedies? I was thinking of using red nail polish to cover up the exposed area but would be great if you girls could chime in. Thanks in advance! =)



I've used nail polish before  it's pretty good.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

JetSetGo! said:


> I've used nail polish before  it's pretty good.



Thanks for replying. Is it alright to use nail polish on patent leather in the long run though? I don't want to send these shoes back because they are a perfect fit.


----------



## indypup

I imagine that you wouldn't have to do it enough for it to be a long term issue.  I wouldn't worry about it.

Besides, *nerdy* once did a DIY that involved completely painting a pair of patent Rolandos with nail polish and they held up well.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

indypup said:


> I imagine that you wouldn't have to do it enough for it to be a long term issue.  I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Besides, *nerdy* once did a DIY that involved completely painting a pair of patent Rolandos with nail polish and they held up well.



Good to know hun. Anyway if it doesn't work out in time to come, I'll just strass the entire heel with red swarovski crystals. No biggie!  Thanks for replying.


----------



## indypup

Ooh, that sounds lovely!

Well, my second glitter DIY is under way as we speak!


----------



## roussel

ooh indy pls post pics.  which ones?


----------



## indypup

Something I got off Bonanzle a week ago... Miss Boxe!  I'll post pics soon!


----------



## daisy2418

^^I die!!!!  Glitter Miss Boxe?!?!?!?!?  I can't wait to see!!


----------



## lolitablue

Waiting for the glitter Miss Boxe while working on this rainy night on my own glittered CLs!!!


----------



## Tenley10

i want to see all these glitters!!


----------



## pws22

Hi ladies.. Im thinking to strass this pair of You You 







Do you ladies think i can strass this model?

Any colour suggestions?? should the crystals be in a similar colour as the shoe like burgundy or amethyst? or should i go for met light gold/dorado/jet nut??

Thanks


----------



## **shoelover**

I would say keep the crystals close to the same colour family of the shoes. a deep wine colour would look


----------



## indypup

Sorry for the crappy BB photo, but it's all I've got here (I'm at the bf's)!


----------



## **shoelover**

Indy there amazing!..how long did they take to glitter? 
I wish i could find wedges in my size


----------



## daisy2418

Amazing *Indy*!!!!  I was hoping that you posted a pic!!!!  I love them and they are so unique!!!

*pws22*--I've been waiting for someone to use the amethyist crystal, so I would say use those!!!


----------



## indypup

Thanks *shoelover*!  It only took about half an hour for that one shoe.  

Thank you *daisy*!  I'll take better pics when I get home!  

*pws*, I have a crystal color in mind... let me find a link for you!  What color are they?


----------



## **shoelover**

wow super speed indy!...I'm still on the look for shoes that i can 'do up'.


----------



## mssmelanie

Hi Everyone! I'm really admiring everyone's hard work and the stunning results!  I have applied swarovski crystals to phones, flip flops, and other things in the past so this thread is just up my alley and I can totally appreciate how tedious it is!

I have 2 questions.

1.  I would like to take on a  CL DIY project but I'm starting out on a pair of cheap shoes to get my feet wet.  I did glitter the shoes but when I sprayed a clear glaze, it really dulled the glitter.  So I re glittered them again but glitter keeps falling off.  Is there a spray that's recommended to help seal in the glitter and not lose shine?  I'm trying to read thru this thread and will continue to but I'm on page 43 and would like to buy the sealant today..I'm not sure if I'll get through 200 more pages.

2. Are Swarovski elements the same as Swarovski Crystals?

Thanks again in advance for your help!


----------



## pws22

*Indy*: Thanks .. cant wait to see what colour you have in mind  btw.. do you think You You can be strassed?

*Shoe lover, daisy*: I havent seen the amethyst colour in real life.. do they look quite dark? Im wanting something dark..


----------



## lolitablue

*Indy*, what kind and what color of glitter did you use?  Those are amazing!!!


----------



## lolitablue

mssmelanie said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm really admiring everyone's hard work and the stunning results! I have applied swarovski crystals to phones, flip flops, and other things in the past so this thread is just up my alley and I can totally appreciate how tedious it is!
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. I would like to take on a CL DIY project but I'm starting out on a pair of cheap shoes to get my feet wet. I did glitter the shoes but when I sprayed a clear glaze, it really dulled the glitter. So I re glittered them again but glitter keeps falling off. Is there a spray that's recommended to help seal in the glitter and not lose shine? I'm trying to read thru this thread and will continue to but I'm on page 43 and would like to buy the sealant today..I'm not sure if I'll get through 200 more pages.
> 
> 2. Are Swarovski elements the same as Swarovski Crystals?
> 
> Thanks again in advance for your help!


 

Some girls have agreed that they are not spryaing the glitter job after it is done and I think that it is because of the same issue!!!  I am having the same problem right now because I just finished glittering a pair and they are shedding off of the shoe like crazy.

Not sure about Swarovski elements, it seems like they are all the possible crystals they are.  For strassing, what you are looking for is flatback crystals.  Hope this helps!!!


----------



## iimewii

*indypup*- THat is amazing DIY!


----------



## indypup

*lolita*, I used Sulyn black glitter and a very fine glitter from Joann Fabrics.  The Sulyn glitter has some silver flecks in it, which is kind of interesting!

*iimewii*, thank you!  I can't wait to wear them!

*mmsmelanie*, I think only one of us has used a sealer so far, and that's *slpceline*.  I personally haven't used a sealer, but I'm seriously thinking about it.  I'm not very fond of the shedding!  Second, the Swarovski elements are indeed the crystals you want.  I think that's just another name for them.


----------



## kjbags

Great job so far, *indy*!!! 
Can't wait to see more


----------



## Dancing_Queen

The SA here advised me to use hairspray (yes you read that right!) on the glitter NPs to prevent them from coming off with wear. I am just too nervous to do something like that but she says she tells all her customers who buy glitter loubies to give their shoes a light mist of hairspray before wearing them out. Good luck!


----------



## indypup

Ummm, I am going to try that, *Dancing_Queen*!  

Thanks so much, *kj*!   I'll have more pictures posted today after I finish!


----------



## maggiesze1

indypup- Love your glitter Miss Boxe!! Can't wait to see more pics!!

I have also just finished my glitter diy!!  Pics to come!!


----------



## daisy2418

pws22 said:


> *Shoe lover, daisy*: I havent seen the amethyst colour in real life.. do they look quite dark? Im wanting something dark..


 

I haven't seen amethyst in real life, but based on this color chart, it looks kind of light.

What about purple velvet?

http://www.rhinestonesu.com/swarovski_colors.htm


----------



## mssmelanie

lolitablue /indypup/ dancing queen - Thanks for your response!  I might try maybe putting some hairspray on a small part of the heel and see if it dries more clear than what I was using.  

It was just so frustrating to make this big mess with all the glitter.  It was so sparkly!  And then after the spray, it got cloudy looking and to make it worse, I tried to wipe it with a napkin and got white lint all over the shoes!  So I redid the glitter.  I'm glad I'm testing these on a pair of Payless shoes and not CLs!


----------



## **shoelover**

pws22 said:


> *Indy*: Thanks .. cant wait to see what colour you have in mind  btw.. do you think You You can be strassed?
> 
> *Shoe lover, daisy*: I havent seen the amethyst colour in real life.. do they look quite dark? Im wanting something dark..


 

what about dark siam?


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone ever had their kid leather dyed? If so how did it turn out? I have a dark brown pair of Biancas that I am having dyed black. The cobbler said the original sheen won't be as noticable because of the dying process. 
Any pointers on how I can shine them up again! Thanks.


----------



## CrystalsXpress

mssmelanie said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 
> 2. Are Swarovski elements the same as Swarovski Crystals?
> 
> Thanks again in advance for your help!



Yes.  Swarovski is re-branding, again (sigh), and the components previously known as Swarovski Crystallized Elements will now be known as Swarovski Elements.  Not sure why they are dropping the "Crystallized" because I would think Crystal is likely the first word people think of when they hear the name Swarovski.

Karin


----------



## CrystalsXpress

daisy2418 said:


> I haven't seen amethyst in real life, but based on this color chart, it looks kind of light.
> 
> What about purple velvet?
> 
> http://www.rhinestonesu.com/swarovski_colors.htm



I've found when working with the purple spectrum that it is more important to get the right shade of purple than the darkness or lightness of the purple.  I am not familiar with the exact color of the shoes you wish to Strass but you might want to first determine whether their purple has a blue or red tone to it.

Amethyst - Has a red undertone.
Light Amethyst - Has a slight red undertone.
Burgundy - Even more of a red undertone than the Amethyst
Tanzanite - Has a blue undertone.
Purple Velvet - Has a blue undertone.

If you want a dark color and your purple shoes have a red tone to them then Amethyst is the way to go or, for a blue tone, then purple velvet could work if you like dark and deep color.

Hope this helps.
Karin


----------



## indypup

I'm wondering, after seeing *ishelika's* DIY... would it be possible to stud a VP?  The problem lies in where the leather covers the platform.  I'm not sure if I could get studs in that area. 

And would any of you do it?  I have wanted studded VP's forever but I haven't seen any in my size.


----------



## roussel

Wow! Indy great job on those MB.  Can't wait to see the finished product and modeling pics.  All these glitter DIY is making me want to start my own.


----------



## lolitablue

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone ever had their kid leather dyed? If so how did it turn out? I have a dark brown pair of Biancas that I am having dyed black. The cobbler said the original sheen won't be as noticable because of the dying process.
> Any pointers on how I can shine them up again! Thanks.


 
Not sure but maybe some shoe polish (like the one they use for shoe shining jobs?) Just my observations!!!


----------



## lolitablue

OK, ladies!! Here is my Glitter DIY project to glitter my boring black VPs which used to be Rose Gold!!  The tip had to be glossy so painted it with black acrylic and later sprayed it with black glossy spray.

Followed the instructions and the path of other amazing work here and voila!!! Very happy with the results!!!  The only concern is the shedding but also not sure if I want to coat it with some sort of spray to prevent the glitter from falling! What do you guys think? 

Please click on one picture and you will get a bigger image!!


----------



## indypup

*lolita*, I DIE!  They look fantastic!  Where did you find the blue glitter?

Thanks *roussel*!  The second shoe is outside drying right now!

Oh, and btw... I just sprayed one shoe with some Elnett hairspray and it 1) didn't take away the sparkle and 2) seems to be holding the glitter very well!  Hairspray ALL the way!


----------



## NANI1972

Lolita- what kind of black acrylic and spray did you use? Is it made for shoes? They look beautiful!!


----------



## lolitablue

indypup said:


> *lolita*, I DIE! They look fantastic! Where did you find the blue glitter?
> 
> Thanks *roussel*! The second shoe is outside drying right now!
> 
> Oh, and btw... I just sprayed one shoe with some Elnett hairspray and it 1) didn't take away the sparkle and 2) seems to be holding the glitter very well! Hairspray ALL the way!


 
Oh!! Great idea!!! I do not use hairspray but now I will! 

I am concerned about the glitter falling off!!!

This glitter is from Kit Kraft online. It is Medium and Fine Black Opal.  

Love, love, love it!!!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

indypup said:


> *lolita*, I DIE!  They look fantastic!  Where did you find the blue glitter?
> 
> Thanks *roussel*!  The second shoe is outside drying right now!
> 
> Oh, and btw... I just sprayed one shoe with some Elnett hairspray and it 1) didn't take away the sparkle and 2) seems to be holding the glitter very well!  Hairspray ALL the way!



I'm so happy it worked for you!  Glad I was able to share something useful.


----------



## daisy2418

*Lolita*--Great job!!!  They look beautiful!  I love the color glitter that you chose!!!


----------



## lolitablue

NANI1972 said:


> Lolita- what kind of black acrylic and spray did you use? Is it made for shoes? They look beautiful!!


 
Cheapo acrylic paint from Michael's (like 89 cents)  Only for the tip, though!! The whole shoe was already dyed black by a pro.  The glossy part is what I sprayed since the acrylic paint looked dull.  That product is on my second picture!!!


----------



## NANI1972

When you had them dyed by a pro, how did they turn out? Where they dull or did the black look good? I'm nervous about my Biancas??? Yikes!


----------



## lolitablue

daisy2418 said:


> *Lolita*--Great job!!! They look beautiful! I love the color glitter that you chose!!!


 
Totally inspired by this thread and a fellow *Tpfer*!!!


----------



## 5elle

*Lolita *they are stunning! Nice job!



indypup said:


> I'm wondering, after seeing *ishelika's* DIY... would it be possible to stud a VP?  The problem lies in where the leather covers the platform.  I'm not sure if I could get studs in that area.
> 
> And would any of you do it?  I have wanted studded VP's forever but I haven't seen any in my size.



*Indypup *you raise a valid concern. I also think it would be extremely difficult to get the alignment of the studs right since they're uniform and not spaced randomly.


----------



## lolitablue

NANI1972 said:


> When you had them dyed by a pro, how did they turn out? Where they dull or did the black look good? I'm nervous about my Biancas??? Yikes!


 
They held!! I used them for almost a year from Rose Gold to Black.  Picture one shows how they looked!! I just got bored and wanted to play with them!!!


----------



## indypup

*lolita*, now what the heck did you purchase to make your KitKraft order more than $16?!  LOL!  I really love that glitter color (and wanted to do it too, but I got impatient).

*5elle*, that was the problem.  Now, I think that MAYBE it could be done if I got nappa or suede VP's, but definitely not patent.  After initially posting, I looked at my NP's and the sides aren't sealed to the platform but the patent (and glitter) makes them too stiff to work with.  Hmmm.

Or I could stud Yoyo Zeppas, but then I'd have to FIND a black nappa or suede pair.


----------



## slpceline

mssmelanie said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm really admiring everyone's hard work and the stunning results!  I have applied swarovski crystals to phones, flip flops, and other things in the past so this thread is just up my alley and I can totally appreciate how tedious it is!
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1.  I would like to take on a  CL DIY project but I'm starting out on a pair of cheap shoes to get my feet wet.  I did glitter the shoes but when I sprayed a clear glaze, it really dulled the glitter.  So I re glittered them again but glitter keeps falling off.  Is there a spray that's recommended to help seal in the glitter and not lose shine?  I'm trying to read thru this thread and will continue to but I'm on page 43 and would like to buy the sealant today..I'm not sure if I'll get through 200 more pages.
> 
> 2. Are Swarovski elements the same as Swarovski Crystals?
> 
> Thanks again in advance for your help!





indypup said:


> *lolita*, I used Sulyn black glitter and a very fine glitter from Joann Fabrics.  The Sulyn glitter has some silver flecks in it, which is kind of interesting!
> 
> *iimewii*, thank you!  I can't wait to wear them!
> 
> *mmsmelanie*, I think only one of us has used a sealer so far, and that's *slpceline*.  I personally haven't used a sealer, but I'm seriously thinking about it.  I'm not very fond of the shedding!  Second, the Swarovski elements are indeed the crystals you want.  I think that's just another name for them.



I did use a spray lacquer to seal the job since I used very coarse glitter (fine and large, from kitkraft). The pictures of this project are on page 211 of this thread.
It didn't really dull the final effect because of the flecks of large glitter, but I would never use it if I had only used fine or ultrafine glitter, because then it would look like a smooth varnish over the underlying glitter. Almost like glittart.
The hairspray idea is fabulous, though! I want to glitter some dark red YoYo's with ultrafine glitter, so I'll be sure to use hairspray on those.


----------



## BionicNY

Ladies, why do you pay over $700 per a pair of shoes only to re-paint them over?


----------



## slpceline

BionicNY said:


> Ladies, why do you pay over $700 per a pair of shoes only to re-paint them over?



To make them even better! $700 pair of shoes + paint in favorite color/glitter = *perfect* $712 pair of shoes!

Seriously, though, from what I've seen, most of us don't paint or glitter over our favorite or most expensive pair of CL's. Most of us either use a cheaper pair we found on ebay, or else one of our older pairs that's either damaged or else could use some glitz to make it fit in better with the rest of our collection.

I hope this answers your question, and if you're a CL fan I hope you'll try it yourself. It's addictive!


----------



## 5elle

BionicNY said:


> Ladies, why do you pay over $700 per a pair of shoes only to re-paint them over?



What *slpceline *said. DIYs are normally done on shoes that are flawed/worn out/the wrong colour or else shoes the owner is just bored of. Also, since many CL styles are difficult to track down it can be fun to create your own version. Amazing things can be done! 

It should go without saying that all of the shoes in the thread are authentic and are not being passed off as replicas of other styles. Customised is the best way to describe them.


----------



## siserilla

Ladies, I need some advice. I have a pair of CL's that I just don't wear. I tried to sell them but that didn't work out. I'm considering doing something to them but I don't know what. Any advice? 

Here's a photo of the shoes:







Is it a sin to do this to lizard?


----------



## BionicNY

ohh okay thank you.
I would like to be able to paint mine in the future but would be too scared to ruin it. Since I never done it before.

Doesnt the paint come off if you get stuck in the rain?


----------



## 5elle

siserilla said:


> Ladies, I need some advice. I have a pair of CL's that I just don't wear. I tried to sell them but that didn't work out. I'm considering doing something to them but I don't know what. Any advice?
> 
> Here's a photo of the shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a sin to do this to lizard?



Honestly I think it is because they're an exotic. Are you sure they can't be sold? They're gorgeous.


----------



## siserilla

Hopefully, I can't get in trouble for discussing this but I tried to sell them and I got offered next to nothing so it looks like I'll be keeping them.


----------



## maggiesze1

I finished my glitter project!!! 

I bought these Marcia wedges slightly used off ebay to use as my first cl diy project! They were also 1/2 size too big, but I solved the problem with heel grips and tip toes... They were originally a very light greyish blue color, but since I have been lusting over the Turquoise glitter Ron Ron, which I had to return because they were too big, I figured I could save some money and instead make my own turquoise glitter shoes! So, inspired by this thread, I set to work! So, I dyed them in Tarrago in the color Turquoise # 105. Then, I got some cheap $1 glitter at Michaels (which had included 4 little jars, ( the blue set) I bought a couple set in case... but actually I still have a ton of glitter left over... and a bottle of Gem-Tac. Here's the pics:

Here's the before pics (all taped up and ready to dye):






I kind of didn't tape the wooden edge part, but big mistake! But, I did manage to get the dye off it after they dried using rubbing alcohol...











Here's some pics of them drying after the dye job:





















Final Pics in next post...


----------



## maggiesze1

After they dried overnight, I glittered them in the Turquoise glitter ( extra fine)

TA DA!!! Here they are! They are soooo sparkly in person! The pics don't do them justice:





















Here's some model pics:


----------



## indypup

*Maggie*, those ARE SO CUTE!  I love the transformation!

*Siserilla*, why don't you wear them?  Is it the color?  You can always have them dyed a nice color.  With that color now, you have a few options.  Red, purple, basic black, burgundy, forest green, and so many more.  I'm thinking purple or a deep red!


----------



## Tenley10

*Maggie* - those are AMAZING!!


----------



## siserilla

*indy*, I never thought about having them dyed!! I mainly don't wear them because of the color and they are a tad big on me. Do you have a ballpark figure on how much it would cost to have them dyed? I'd love purple, red or even pink! Thanks for the great idea


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, indypup and Tenley! I can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## Popsicool

Dancing_Queen said:


> The SA here advised me to use hairspray (yes you read that right!) on the glitter NPs to prevent them from coming off with wear. I am just too nervous to do something like that but she says she tells all her customers who buy glitter loubies to give their shoes a light mist of hairspray before wearing them out. Good luck!



I've done this before on glitter (not shoes though) and it does work amazing! The hairspray I used didn't dull the glitter down at all - I think most hairsprays are shiny? 

Thanks for reminding me *Dancing_Queen*, I'll definitely do that on my Ron Rons!


----------



## indypup

*sis*, I have no idea what the cost might be.  You may want to PM *speedah* or someone else who has done a lot of work with dyeing!  I'd email Leather Spa for a good quote too.

I LOVE the idea of dyeing them purple!


----------



## Popsicool

*maggie* those are AMAZING. What a transformation... from somewhat frumpy looking shoes to totally spectacular.  Congratulations!

*lolita* the black opal is a stunning colour. I think that just pushed me over the edge! They look perfect, well done


----------



## daisy2418

*Maggie*--those are so pretty!!  I love the color!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## indypup

Here are the pics of the Miss Boxe DIY I promised!


----------



## maggiesze1

indypup- WoW!! Gorgeous! So sparkly!!


----------



## Popsicool

^^^ Wow 

They look a million $$$ *indy*. Awesome job!
Wanting MBs now goddamn you!


----------



## indypup

Thanks *maggie* and *popsicool* (hehehee, maybe you should get some!  )!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, Popsicool!!

I love this thread and love the talent!! Maggies: the color on the *turqouise* flats is stunning and indy, what kind of glitter is that for the MBs? Wowzaaa!!!

I bought more than $16.00 from Kitkraft!! Did not end with lots of leftover!!!  Can always save it for when the glitter rubs off!!


----------



## indypup

*L*: Okay, so how much glitter did you purchase if there wasn't much left over?  I probably won't be doing another glitter project for a while, but you know... for reference purposes!

As for the glitter I used, I got the same Sulyn glitter as from my first glitter project and purchased a finer, blacker glitter from Joann Fabrics (by blacker, I mean that there are no flecks of silver like in the Sulyn glitter).


----------



## lolitablue

indypup said:


> *L*: Okay, so how much glitter did you purchase if there wasn't much left over? I probably won't be doing another glitter project for a while, but you know... for reference purposes!
> 
> As for the glitter I used, I got the same Sulyn glitter as from my first glitter project and purchased a finer, blacker glitter from Joann Fabrics (by blacker, I mean that there are no flecks of silver like in the Sulyn glitter).


 
Forgot to thank Daisy for her sweet comments about my DIY glitter VPs!!! Thank you, my dear!!!

indy, I bought two of the fine and one of the medium.  Used only 1 and a half of the fine and the whole medium.  Leftover with 1 full vial.


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, Popsicool, daisy and lolita!


----------



## 5elle

Wow!!! Loving all the glitter wedges - flawless!


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Popsicool said:


> I've done this before on glitter (not shoes though) and it does work amazing! The hairspray I used didn't dull the glitter down at all - I think most hairsprays are shiny?
> 
> Thanks for reminding me *Dancing_Queen*, I'll definitely do that on my Ron Rons!



No worries hun, always a pleasure to help. Love all the DIYs on this thread, especially the glitter and strass work! You ladies are so talented.


----------



## lolitablue

Dancing_Queen said:


> No worries hun, always a pleasure to help. Love all the DIYs on this thread, especially the glitter and strass work! You ladies are so talented.


 
That was a great idea, my dear!!!

Now, since I have never used hairspray, which brand should I go for?  Would it matter?  How about hold?  Oh, no!! So many options!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Indy* & *Lolita* they both look incredible! Great job!


----------



## DV Girls

Amazing! We love your glitter wedges, very very cool


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Indy, Lolita and Maggie* - you guys did wonderful jobs on your with your glittering!!


----------



## indypup

Thanks *Jet* and *DC*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh yes, *Maggie*! Your wedges are divine!


----------



## pws22

Ladies.. I have finally decided on this pair of dark brown suede no prive to DIY strass them

sorry I couldnt get the picture uploaded on here but this is the link below.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=120586067986

Im thinking to use Dorado or smoke topez AB or black

What would you ladies suggest? what colour will go well with the gold tip and heel?

Thanks for your help


----------



## indypup

*pws*, for some reason, my browser can't open that link.

What does everyone think about a studded VP DIY?  Try it?  Or just wait for my size to pop up on Ebay?


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, DC and Jet!


----------



## lolitablue

JetSetGo! said:


> *Indy* & *Lolita* they both look incredible! Great job!


 
Thank u, my dear!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> *Indy, Lolita and Maggie* - you guys did wonderful jobs on your with your glittering!!


 
It was inspiring and so quick!!!



pws22 said:


> Ladies.. I have finally decided on this pair of dark brown suede no prive to DIY strass them
> 
> sorry I couldnt get the picture uploaded on here but this is the link below..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=120586067986
> 
> Im thinking to use Dorado or smoke topez AB or black
> 
> What would you ladies suggest? what colour will go well with the gold tip and heel?
> 
> Thanks for your help


 
Dorado all the way!!! IMO!!



indypup said:


> *pws*, for some reason, my browser can't open that link.
> 
> What does everyone think about a studded VP DIY? Try it? Or just wait for my size to pop up on Ebay?


 
They are still going for way too much on Ebay!! I do not think the alignment is a big deal!!! Do you have pictures that you could use as a guide for the pattern on the placement?  Also, it seems like the studs will show in the inside, is that an accurate assumption?

I am not sure that I will like that, but it is a matter of preference.  It won't be visible once you are wwearing the shoe so maybe not a biggie!!


----------



## indypup

It's not even the price the majority of the time, though I admit that I am not willing to pay retail or over retail.  They are just nowhere to be found in a 37 or even a 36.5!  

The studs would show through, but I was planning to cover the inside with moleskin in case it was an issue.  As far as pictures go, I have a pretty good idea of the placement just by looking in the reference library.  The only difficult part would be placing them on top of the platform (which, I think, can be done).


----------



## pws22

Here is the link of my no prive again

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120586067986&_trksid=p2761.l1259

also.. there is a small knick on one of the heel.. does anyone know where can i get them fixed? do you think a local cobbler will be able to fix it?


----------



## laureenthemean

indypup said:


> *pws*, for some reason, my browser can't open that link.
> 
> What does everyone think about a studded VP DIY?  Try it?  Or just wait for my size to pop up on Ebay?



I wouldn't do it.  I did extensive searches online and no one has the right studs.  Unless you're going to do what *ishelika* did (using different studs, not trying to make it look like anything in particular), I personally think that it is going to look way too much like a bad imitation to be worth it.


----------



## indypup

Aw, that sucks... but thanks *Laureen*.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

These are fabulous!!



maggiesze1 said:


> After they dried overnight, I glittered them in the Turquoise glitter ( extra fine)
> 
> TA DA!!! Here they are! They are soooo sparkly in person! The pics don't do them justice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some model pics:


----------



## roussel

wow maggie! i love what you've done to those shoes!  amazing transformation.  i love the color you used.


----------



## mssmelanie

crystalsxpress-Thanks for the clarification..I didn't know if Elements was like a lower grade of Swarovski crystal.  

slpceline - the black DIY on pg 211 looks amazing!  Maybe I need to get that glaze because mine really put like a dull grey sheen on my shoes..Or maybe I will try the hairspray first.


----------



## lkrp123

I  the turquoise wedges!!! They look AMAZING!


----------



## maggiesze1

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## siserilla

I emailed Leather Spa about dyeing my lizards so I'm still waiting to hear back from them. In the meantime, I'm watching a few DIY potential CL's on Ebay. I'd love to strass a pair but I'm scared I'm not "talented" enough or too much of a perfectionist. About how long does it take and can anyone offer and advice or pointers?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^^ Ugh, I don't want to take this thread off course, but I just had a horrendous experience with the Leather Spa. I will NEVER use them again. I'm really bummed because I had total faith in them.


----------



## indypup

Jet, will you post in the cobbler thread?!  I was thinking of sending a pair of shoes to them...


----------



## lolitablue

siserilla said:


> I emailed Leather Spa about dyeing my lizards so I'm still waiting to hear back from them. In the meantime, I'm watching a few DIY potential CL's on Ebay. I'd love to strass a pair but I'm scared I'm not "talented" enough or too much of a perfectionist. About how long does it take and can anyone offer and advice or pointers?


 
There are so many ideas and it all depends of what colors you are going for.  We can even tell you where to get the crystals that you may want to buy.  It is all in this thread.  Do you have an idea of what you are aiming for as far as colors?  

And yes, Jet has a an awful story to tell!!


----------



## indypup

I am anxious to hear of this story!

*sis*, this is my opinion, but I would not strass over an exotic!  The skin is beautiful as is imo.  Of course, they are your shoes and you can do whatever you want with them. 

edit: did you even mention possibly strassing them??  I think I am too tired now and need to go to bed!


----------



## tivogirl

Wow - I have one busy week at work and look what I miss! 

*Indy, Lolita and Maggie *your DIYs look great! 

LOVE the hairspray idea! I'm going to try that one my rose gold glitter VPs!


----------



## CCKL

loving all the DIY glitter...great job ladies!!


----------



## pwecious_323

Hi Ladies, I hope you ladies don't mind me post pix of my DIY on a non-CL shoe here bc I'm trying to get some advice before I actually worked on a real CL. I'm so glad I did on a non-CL bc look at the result. I need some expert advice here please. I bought Gem-Tac glue, Martha Stewart fine glitter in bronze color, and a small spounge brush like thing to apply the glue on. Now look at the result and you can see why it sorta went wrong. I need some real expert advices here before I work on my CL.
1) How much glue as in thickness did you use? I noticed mine had different thickness in glitter bc of the glue when it's dried
2) How much glue area did to use?
3) What was the best way to apply the glitters on after you put the glue?
4) Did you get any bald spots like I did? (refer to back of the heels) Now, how do I fix it?
5) How to make sure the glitters stay one afterwards?

Any other advice you can give? Overall I'm happy with the results, but I know I could have done better. Thx ladies 

Before:




After:












in the dark:


----------



## prettylady

so im thinking about strassing...but my cart at artbeads.com is $340! (whole shoes)
 is that how much you ladies pay?


----------



## prettylady

i also cant find volcano ab anywhere!


----------



## siserilla

*lolita*, I guess it depends on what shoes I end up getting off of Ebay. I'd love to do more of a neutral color so I can get more use out of them. 

*indy*, I've decided to get my exotics dyed dark purple.  I want to try to find another pair on Ebay to either strass or glitter. I'm just worried I won't do a good job strassing them.


----------



## pws22

Hi ladies.. Im trying to get the glue ordered online.. may i ask which is the right one to oder? E6000 Adhesive -viscosity clear or E6000 Adhesive- Craft clear?

Thanks


----------



## allbrandspls

The glitter Maggie and Lolita...look so good....fab job.


----------



## indypup

Hi *pwecious*!

I used both clear tacky glue and E6000, but that shouldn't matter much.  How did you spread the glue?  Did you do small sections of glue and glitter, working your way around?  I did small sections because the glue dries quickly and you want to coat the spot with glitter before it has a chance to dry.

You don't want the glue to be too thick, but you don't want it to be too thin.  That's how you get bald spots.

As for application, since I used two kinds, I put the glitter in a small dish and sprinkled a good amount over the glued spot and tapped the excess back into the dish.

The bald spots can be fixed by spreading some glue over the area and reapplying glitter.  It's that easy.

Some of us have been trying hairspray to hold the glitter.  I did that to my Miss Boxe glitters and found that it works pretty well. 

Hope this helps!



pwecious_323 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you ladies don't mind me post pix of my DIY on a non-CL shoe here bc I'm trying to get some advice before I actually worked on a real CL. I'm so glad I did on a non-CL bc look at the result. I need some expert advice here please. I bought Gem-Tac glue, Martha Stewart fine glitter in bronze color, and a small spounge brush like thing to apply the glue on. Now look at the result and you can see why it sorta went wrong. I need some real expert advices here before I work on my CL.
> 1) How much glue as in thickness did you use? I noticed mine had different thickness in glitter bc of the glue when it's dried
> 2) How much glue area did to use?
> 3) What was the best way to apply the glitters on after you put the glue?
> 4) Did you get any bald spots like I did? (refer to back of the heels) Now, how do I fix it?
> 5) How to make sure the glitters stay one afterwards?
> 
> Any other advice you can give? Overall I'm happy with the results, but I know I could have done better. Thx ladies
> 
> Before:


----------



## indypup

*siserilla*, that sounds gorgeous!  I can't wait to see them!  And strassing isn't very hard, just follow the pattern that CL uses! 

And thank you *tivo*!


----------



## pwecious_323

INDYPUP: thx for the info. Now I have more confidence with my CL. Will post when I'm done with them  thx again!!!



indypup said:


> Hi *pwecious*!
> 
> I used both clear tacky glue and E6000, but that shouldn't matter much. How did you spread the glue? Did you do small sections of glue and glitter, working your way around? I did small sections because the glue dries quickly and you want to coat the spot with glitter before it has a chance to dry.
> 
> You don't want the glue to be too thick, but you don't want it to be too thin. That's how you get bald spots.
> 
> As for application, since I used two kinds, I put the glitter in a small dish and sprinkled a good amount over the glued spot and tapped the excess back into the dish.
> 
> The bald spots can be fixed by spreading some glue over the area and reapplying glitter. It's that easy.
> 
> Some of us have been trying hairspray to hold the glitter. I did that to my Miss Boxe glitters and found that it works pretty well.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## gymangel812

prettylady said:


> so im thinking about strassing...but my cart at artbeads.com is $340! (whole shoes)
> is that how much you ladies pay?


artbeads is one of the most expensive. try ebay, http://rhinestonebiz.com/, https://www.rhinestoneshop.com/, http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/r...warovski-elements-2028-flat-back-rhinestones/, myrhinestonefx.com.  but the crystals are pretty expensive still. i paid $250 for 1 pair of shoes.


----------



## CrystalsXpress

prettylady said:


> i also cant find volcano ab anywhere!



You can't find Volcano AB because Swarovski doesn't make such a coating. Swarovski starts with a clear crystal stone and then applies one coating to it, either between the stone and the foil backing or on top of the stone, depending on the particular coating.   Volcano and AB are coatings so Swarovski would only put one or the other on the stone, not both.  What you most likely want is Crystal Volcano, sometimes shortened to just Volcano.

I've explained in a previous posting how there is one Swarovski distributor who puts their own West German coatings on a Swarovski stone (Purple Haze, Chili Pepper, Brandy, etc).  This distributor also has coatings with names similar to the Swarovski names (Volcano, Light Vitrail, etc.) which they put on not only clear stones but will do custom orders for color stones.  They will also topcoat an already coated stone.  So it is possible that you might see a Fuchsia Volcano stone instead of a Crystal Volcano stone listing, or a Volcano AB stone, but usually these stones are custom ordered and are not something you'd generally see listed on ebay or a website.

Karin


----------



## slpceline

I've had an itch to strass for the past little bit, and it looks like I'm finally going to get to scratch it! I just won some pale gold satin decoltissimos (dirt cheap!) and I'm either going to strass them with Jonquil AB or withh Crystal AB Swarovskis! (I'll wait to see the true color.)







Yay!


----------



## smurfet

I've been admiring everyone's handywork on this thread.  You guys are all _so __talented_.  Because I am one of the least "crafty" people I know, I was always content in just admiring all the creations on this thread.  Then, I got the "strauss bug" when I saw *fieryfashionist's* Decolzaps.  So, I decided I'm going to strauss my Decolzaps as my first DYI project.  

I sent a PM to *fieryfashionist* about her project, but I thought some of the other experts on this thread may be able to help me out too. If anyone can answer any of the following questions, I'd be grateful:

1. Does anyone know what's the best site to get the black diamond AB crytals?
2. How many crystals do I need for the Decolzap project (i.e. just straussing the platforms and heels)? 
3. Approximately how much would the crystals cost?
4. Should I use multiple stone sizes or just one size?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Wilwork4couture

Ahhh I love love love this ! Inspiration. As a college student I look up to you fab red-soled ladies, and yet again your dedication to CL proves so strong. BRAVO LADIES BRAVO


----------



## lolitablue

smurfet said:


> I've been admiring everyone's handywork on this thread. You guys are all _so __talented_. Because I am one of the least "crafty" people I know, I was always content in just admiring all the creations on this thread. Then, I got the "strauss bug" when I saw *fieryfashionist's* Decolzaps. So, I decided I'm going to strauss my Decolzaps as my first DYI project.
> 
> I sent a PM to *fieryfashionist* about her project, but I thought some of the other experts on this thread may be able to help me out too. If anyone can answer any of the following questions, I'd be grateful:
> 
> 1. Does anyone know what's the best site to get the black diamond AB crytals?
> 2. How many crystals do I need for the Decolzap project (i.e. just straussing the platforms and heels)?
> 3. Approximately how much would the crystals cost?
> 4. Should I use multiple stone sizes or just one size?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


 

*allbrands*, thank you for your comments on my glitter VPs!!!

*smurfet*, perhaps this link will help to get ideas!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-184.html#post14869893


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I'm so excited for everybodies projects!! I really need to strass the heels on my Som 1!! I'm just so afraid that I'll mess up & ruin them!!


----------



## marbella8

laureenthemean said:


> I wouldn't do it. I did extensive searches online and no one has the right studs. Unless you're going to do what *ishelika* did (using different studs, not trying to make it look like anything in particular), I personally think that it is going to look way too much like a bad imitation to be worth it.


 
I agree with laureen. I did the same, searched and searched for small spikes, because the glue-on studs won't look the same (and were not as small as the ones on the CLs, as laureen kindly told me), but I couldn't find spikes small enough (and even if I did, you'd have to add so many that it would be near impossible to cover the inside of the shoe all with moleskin to avoid the pain of wearing them).  I have to find a 34-35 though, since I am normally a 35 in CLs, so I'll be searching ebay for a long, long time.


----------



## Popsicool

BlondeBarbie said:


> I'm so excited for everybodies projects!! I really need to strass the heels on my Som 1!! I'm just so afraid that I'll mess up & ruin them!!



If you use E600 glue and you don't like the result, you can just pick it all off and redo!


----------



## kuromi-chan

you ladies are doing FANTASTIC jobs with your DIYs!!!  

keep it up!!


----------



## gymangel812

i just got my crystals in the mail. how on earth do I pick up the 7ss ones?? they're sooooo small....


----------



## lolitablue

gymangel812 said:


> i just got my crystals in the mail. how on earth do I pick up the 7ss ones?? they're sooooo small....


 
You are so funny but a great question!!! I think I hurt my eye sight by trying to do that, too!! Lots of concentration!! 

Cannot wait to see your DIY~~


----------



## Popsicool

gymangel812 said:


> i just got my crystals in the mail. how on earth do I pick up the 7ss ones?? they're sooooo small....



Haha!! Hope you work it out and share, I got my crystals a few weeks ago and I've been putting it off. Project for next week for sure!

What's on the cards for you?


----------



## gymangel812

Popsicool said:


> Haha!! Hope you work it out and share, I got my crystals a few weeks ago and I've been putting it off. Project for next week for sure!
> 
> What's on the cards for you?


fire opal strass with red canvas VPs. I think i'm gonna (attempt to) start tonight. what's your project?


----------



## Popsicool

gymangel812 said:


> fire opal strass with red canvas VPs. I think i'm gonna (attempt to) start tonight. what's your project?



Ahhh I'm so glad you're doing that!! I really want to do the same but am building up the courage. Please post all the details when you can like which crystals you got, sizes, numbers etc. I'm so excited I can't wait to see how you're going!

I'm doing my suede rose indien (pink) Ron Rons. They're one of my most worn pairs and the suede isn't as clean as I'd like it to be so I'll cover them in volcano crystals. I think they'll look great with the pink.


----------



## lolitablue

It looks like we are going to be busy tonight, ladies!! I am going to attempt to start the second shoe from my Rainbow strass pair!!! I believe, I'd found the inspiration I needed to do it!! Will keep you guys posted!!!


----------



## Popsicool

lolitablue said:


> It looks like we are going to be busy tonight, ladies!! I am going to attempt to start the second shoe from my Rainbow strass pair!!! I believe, I'd found the inspiration I needed to do it!! Will keep you guys posted!!!



 Go *lolita*!!

Can't wait to see those babies on.


----------



## daisy2418

gymangel812 said:


> i just got my crystals in the mail. how on earth do I pick up the 7ss ones?? they're sooooo small....




I used tweezers to pick up all of mine--even the 20ss!!!  There's no way I could have picked up the 7ss with my fingers!!!


----------



## prettylady

ive been trying so hard to find cheap louboutins to strass...but i have had NO luck!! size 41? anyone know of any deals?
Pm me


----------



## smurfet

daisy2418 said:


> I used tweezers to pick up all of mine--even the 20ss!!! There's no way I could have picked up the 7ss with my fingers!!!


 
*Daisy- *may I ask what kind of tweezers you used?


----------



## daisy2418

^^ Well, I didn't plan it ahead of time, because I didn't really realize just how small the 7ss were.  So, I just used my tweezerman slant steel tweezers that I use for my eyebrows.  LOL.  (I have since gotten new eyebrow tweezers!)


----------



## gymangel812

I just used regular tweezers. I finished 1 heel in about 3 hours. This will be my only strass shoe LOL.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

gymangel812 said:


> I just used regular tweezers. I finished 1 heel in about 3 hours. This will be my only strass shoe LOL.



 LOVE IT! Your work is so neat! Well done hun!


----------



## roussel

OMG gymangel! those are looking perfect!  May I know what sizes you used for the fire opal crystals and which ones for the light siam?  I can't wait to see the finished shoe


----------



## ochie

*gymangel-*wow! me too! I want to know the sizes of the crystals..


----------



## lolitablue

ochie said:


> *gymangel-*wow! me too! I want to know the sizes of the crystals..


 
Yey, she has done a super great job, so far!!!  I really wish to know what she is using!!!


----------



## gymangel812

roussel said:


> OMG gymangel! those are looking perfect!  May I know what sizes you used for the fire opal crystals and which ones for the light siam?  I can't wait to see the finished shoe


these are the ones i've ordered to start with:
1 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 9ss Hyacinth 1440 Count (10 Gross)         $45.00 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 9ss Hyacinth 144 Count (1 Gross)         $23.16 1 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 7ss Hyacinth 1440 Count (10 Gross)         $45.00 5 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 7ss Hyacinth 144 Count (1 Gross)         $28.95 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 16ss Fire Opal 144 Count (1 Gross)         $34.88 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 20ss Fire Opal 72 Count (0.5 Gross)         $23.96 1 ea.   E6000 Tips for 1oz tube         $0.69 1 ea.   E6000 1oz tube         $4.50 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 12ss Fire Opal 144 Count (1 Gross)         $27.12I'm using a lot of the small ones, especially on the lower part of the heel. I plan on using more larger ones on the bigger areas of the shoes. thanks for the encouragement ladies, can't wait to finish them!


----------



## Popsicool

*gymangel* - stunning!!! Wow, thanks for convincing me FOS is so totally doable as a DIY. YAYAYAYA!!   

Really looks amazing.


----------



## smurfet

I see that most of the "straussers" here favor the E6000.  I'm four months pregnant and am afraid that the fumes may be too toxic.  Plus, there's a warning on the Artbeads website that the E6000 contains a chemical that is known to cause cancer.  I was wondering if anyone's had any luck with straussing with GemTac on wood?  I'm planning on straussing the wooden platform of my Decolzep, just like *fieryfashionist* (who used the E6000).


----------



## indypup

^You should be fine with Gem Tac.  A few girls have used that... I know *LornaLou* has because she doesn't handle strong fumes well.


----------



## smurfet

^Thanks *indypup*!


----------



## Vodkaine

I really really need Volcano strass in my life. Seriously


----------



## ishelika

Hey guy's I finally finished my DIY project I used glitter instead of strassing them because after I put the crystals on the heels I thought they looked horrible I wish I woulda glittered them before I used the spikes because I think their a bit much but oh well it's to late now I'm gonna put another layer of glitter on them because they look kinda thin do you guy's think I should glitter the whole shoe or leave them alone!!!! 

















Natural Light


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

What happened to the longer spikes? I thought the contrast between short and long looked better


----------



## TwiggyStar

Those look awesome *ishelika*! How did you put the spikes in there? Glue? They really do look cool though!


----------



## ishelika

@Mosher to be honest I like the longer spikes better I switched them up to see which way I liked better do you think the longer spikes will be to over the top with the glitter??

@Twiggy Thanks babe the spikes have screw on backs


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I enjoy over the top so I would switch them back 

With the shorter ones it's just too ... blah. I mean they're already spiked. You might has well go all out right?


----------



## ishelika

Thanks babe!!! I'm gonna switch the spikes back right now.


----------



## shoegrl756

^^Ishelika what glitter did you use? I'm going to glitter a pair of NPs and have been searching for the PERFECT glitter. I absolutely love yours. It's gorgeous! TIA.


----------



## ishelika

So I switched the spikes and added a little more glitter I'm starting to like the shoes a little more

@Shoegrl Thank you!!! I used the Martha Stewart yellow gold glitter


----------



## lulabee

^^OMG! Wow just wow! They look amazing!! By far my fave DIY!


----------



## ishelika

Awwww thank you so much Lula


----------



## lulabee

^^You are so welcome! I've been away for awhile...if you don't mind me asking, where did you find the spikes??


----------



## ishelika

I got them from http://studsandspikes.com


----------



## lulabee

^^Simply amazing! Thank you for the link sweetness!


----------



## CelticLuv

Amazing job, ishelika! Really Amazing! Now just be careful when wearing them and backing up (say if someone in front of you stumbles and you involuntarily step back)...the poor person behind you might not recover so well 
How long did it take you to glitter and spike?


----------



## shoegrl756

Thanks isehlika! You're DIY is absolutely amazing. Mine won't turn out as well as yours but I can at least try. *Off to the bay to find a pair to spike! Love yours. Great job!


----------



## laurayuki

LOVE the spikes!


----------



## pwecious_323

WOW WOW WOW...love the shoes. I think you should leave it as it. I think if you covered the whole shoes with glitter, it would be too much. Plus, I love the length of the spikes, it's perfect. I thought the before were too long. LOVE IT!! Good job!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

loving the replaced spikes. sooo bad ass!


----------



## roussel

ishelika so creative!  i love the mix of long and short spikes better.  you are gonna get a lot of compliments with those shoes.


----------



## weB3now

*ishelika*--First off....  Secondly, I say leave them the way they are now.  I agree, if you did the whole shoe it would be too much.  The glitter looks superb the way it is now!!  Fantastic job!


----------



## lolitablue

Amazing job!! It takes guts and you mastered that technique, *ishelika*!!! Totally fearless!!!!


----------



## chynaxdawl

wow, such an AMAZING DIY...and i agree that they look great the way they are now, don't glitter the rest of the shoe. terrific job!!


----------



## KlassicKouture

Those rock, *ishelika*!!


----------



## ishelika

Thank you guy's so much!!!! Now I'm ready to start my next non CL DIY project.


----------



## j_limandri

Hi guys. A few questions here: 

I bought gemtac glue and a wax-tipped stick to apply crystals to my shoes. Does this sound alright?

I'm going to be applying them mostly to suede and satin shoes. Does patent leather or regular leather bond just as easily?

And do you think if I shaved the pony hair off a leopard print shoe that the leopard pattern would still be on the shoe?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*ishelka *- OMG that DIY is amazing!   You are so creative!


----------



## jeninvan

So inspired by you ladies that i decided to try DIYing myself...finished one still have to order more crystals to finish the other one...sorry about the pic was taken by my bb


----------



## lolitablue

j_limandri said:


> Hi guys. A few questions here:
> 
> I bought gemtac glue and a wax-tipped stick to apply crystals to my shoes. Does this sound alright?
> 
> I'm going to be applying them mostly to suede and satin shoes. Does patent leather or regular leather bond just as easily?
> 
> And do you think if I shaved the pony hair off a leopard print shoe that the leopard pattern would still be on the shoe?


 
I am not sure that I know the answer to this with the gemtac on suede and satin.  I used E600 on canvas and that went well.  Regarding the shaving part, that sounds kind of a lot of work.  I will assume yes,  maybe other girls could chime in!


----------



## lolitablue

jeninvan said:


> So inspired by you ladies that i decided to try DIYing myself...finished one still have to order more crystals to finish the other one...sorry about the pic was taken by my bb


 
Are you using Swaroski crystals?  I really cannot tell based on the pictures.  It looks like they may be too tight together and it is giving a thick texture to the whole heel.  Maybe it is the way the picture is coming out.  Not sure!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Ishelika- I love them even more with the glitter. Great job!


----------



## gymangel812

j_limandri said:


> Hi guys. A few questions here:
> 
> I bought gemtac glue and a wax-tipped stick to apply crystals to my shoes. Does this sound alright?
> 
> I'm going to be applying them mostly to suede and satin shoes. Does patent leather or regular leather bond just as easily?
> 
> And do you think if I shaved the pony hair off a leopard print shoe that the leopard pattern would still be on the shoe?


i've used gemtac for attaching crystals to jeans and have been using the e6000 on canvas shoes and the e6000 is a much stronger glue. i've had crystals fall off my jeans when using gemtac AND hotfix crystals (meaning you use heat to attach the crystals). it takes forever to crystallize shoes and i would hate for them to fall off so i would really go for the e6000.


----------



## lulabee

jeninvan said:


> So inspired by you ladies that i decided to try DIYing myself...finished one still have to order more crystals to finish the other one...sorry about the pic was taken by my bb


 They look fantastic!


----------



## marbella8

ishelika- wow!  what a fabulous and creative job you did.  If you don't work in a creative field, you should.  I love the shoes and glitter and spikes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeninvan

lulabee- thank you...it's a lot more work than i ever expected...

thinking of doing the rest in glitter...what do you ladies think?  too much?...TIA


----------



## DC-Cutie

My DIY's (Black Patent Leather Bruges) came yesterday .  I've decided that I'm just going to strass or glitter the cork platform.  Now I'm debating between:

smokey gray
black
silver
black/silver combo

Any suggestions?


----------



## roussel

^ I vote for silver or something that will stand out more against the black.  I've been itching to start another DIY but still can't make up my mind.


----------



## laureenthemean

jeninvan said:


> lulabee- thank you...it's a lot more work than i ever expected...
> 
> thinking of doing the rest in glitter...what do you ladies think?  too much?...TIA


I think you should either leave the rest of it plain or continue w/ the strass.  I don't like the idea of strass + glitter.


DC-Cutie said:


> My DIY's (Black Patent Leather Bruges) came yesterday .  I've decided that I'm just going to strass or glitter the cork platform.  Now I'm debating between:
> 
> smokey gray
> black
> silver
> black/silver combo
> 
> Any suggestions?



I think black would look great!


----------



## strsusc

Question: I am looking at a pair of nude nappa architeks for a glitter DIY do you think this would work since heel also has leather on it?

Thoughts?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ i think it would work fine


----------



## strsusc

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ i think it would work fine



Do you think I would glitter the heel or paint it gold like the rest of the heel?


----------



## IslandSpice

DC-Cutie said:


> My DIY's (Black Patent Leather Bruges) came yesterday . I've decided that I'm just going to strass or glitter the cork platform. Now I'm debating between:
> 
> smokey gray
> black
> silver
> black/silver combo
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
I would go with black and would dye the cork black first so you don't have a strange brownish color showing through. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## DivineMissM

IslandSpice said:


> I would go with black and would dye the cork black first so you don't have a strange brownish color showing through. Good luck and have fun!!!




I agree, but maybe paint would work better?


----------



## chewygranolabar

Dear ladies, reading this thread has got me so inspired. I was looking everywhere for some glitter shoes and ta-dah! Now I realise I can do it by myself.

I found a fairly priced pair of Yoyo which is blue suede. Some questions:
1) I read that both E6000 and gem tac are used. Can I use either on suede?
2) What is the blue tape that some ladies have used to protect parts of the shoes?
3) If my brush slips, do I use alcohol to remove the mistakes?
4) Since the base colour is blue, does it mean I can only do blue shades of glitter?

I really appreciate your help in answering me... I can't wait to get the right materials and start!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies - I finally found a pair of CLs to strass!  A quick question to those who have strassed - do you cover the shoe in glue and then place the crystals, or do you place a dab of glue on the crystal, and then put it on the shoe?  I'm using E6000. I did a tiny test area (it's a suede shoe) and after I placed the crystals, I can see the glue between them.  Will this come off afterward?  That's why I'm trying to figure out the logistics.  Thanks!


----------



## DivineMissM

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies - I finally found a pair of CLs to strass!  A quick question to those who have strassed - do you cover the shoe in glue and then place the crystals, or do you place a dab of glue on the crystal, and then put it on the shoe?  I'm using E6000. I did a tiny test area (it's a suede shoe) and after I placed the crystals, I can see the glue between them.  Will this come off afterward?  That's why I'm trying to figure out the logistics.  Thanks!




I would assume dab then place, but I've never actually done it before.


----------



## marbella8

DivineMissM said:


> I would assume dab then place, but I've never actually done it before.



I've never strassed before, but read about it a bit on this thread.  From what I understand, you have to put glue on each crystal, and then stick it on.  It is a pretty laborious, time consuming project, so you should definitely not put glue on all the shoe and then try to stick the crystals on, because then the glue will dry up before you can get to stick all the crystals on. 

Some people use tweezers, and others another instrument to place the crystals in position.  If you search this thread, many strass-ers have posted exactly how they've done it.  Good luck!


----------



## gymangel812

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies - I finally found a pair of CLs to strass!  A quick question to those who have strassed - do you cover the shoe in glue and then place the crystals, or do you place a dab of glue on the crystal, and then put it on the shoe?  I'm using E6000. I did a tiny test area (it's a suede shoe) and after I placed the crystals, I can see the glue between them.  Will this come off afterward?  That's why I'm trying to figure out the logistics.  Thanks!


i spread a thin layer about 1" x 1" and stick on the crystals. i've never been able to see the glue so perhaps it's too thick? it dries clear but won't come off. you can also stick the glue on crystals then on the shoe but that takes much longer (and it already takes forever the first way). you might also be able to see the glue still if you use too much. it could spread around the edges.


----------



## lolitablue

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies - I finally found a pair of CLs to strass! A quick question to those who have strassed - do you cover the shoe in glue and then place the crystals, or do you place a dab of glue on the crystal, and then put it on the shoe? I'm using E6000. I did a tiny test area (it's a suede shoe) and after I placed the crystals, I can see the glue between them. Will this come off afterward? That's why I'm trying to figure out the logistics. Thanks!


 
Definitely not the entire shoe.  I did a portion at a time, both E600 or Gem Tac will dry at some point (while you are gluing the crystals once at a time).  Spread it enough where you feel comfortable on how much you can cover during that time when you are actually SLOWLY sticking the crystals because no matter how fast you could be, the actual placement is time consuming.  So do a dab at a time with either kind of glue.  Both glues will dry clear so no worries.  At least 24 hours on my canvas shoes.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^Thanks Ladies, that's what I thought. My problem is that because I'm using purple suede shoes, it actually darkens the suede and then dries to a darker, kind of shiny finish as opposed to the matte finish that suede has, and that's what visible between the stones.  It's hard to explain, and my pictures aren't coming out to show you all .  I did actually end up using locktight super glue, and I can put that on the individual stones and then place them, and I don't get any leaking around the borders.  I know this will be ok for the heel, but I'm a little worried about the rest of the shoe since super glue doesn't dry flexible the way E6000 does, it's dries stiff.  Hopefully the stones won't start to fall off.  I'll keep you posted on the progress for those interested in strassing suede shoes.  Thanks to all for your help!!


----------



## lolitablue

LouboutinNerd said:


> ^Thanks Ladies, that's what I thought. My problem is that because I'm using purple suede shoes, it actually darkens the suede and then dries to a darker, kind of shiny finish as opposed to the matte finish that suede has, and that's what visible between the stones. It's hard to explain, and my pictures aren't coming out to show you all . I did actually end up using locktight super glue, and I can put that on the individual stones and then place them, and I don't get any leaking around the borders. I know this will be ok for the heel, but I'm a little worried about the rest of the shoe since super glue doesn't dry flexible the way E6000 does, it's dries stiff. Hopefully the stones won't start to fall off. I'll keep you posted on the progress for those interested in strassing suede shoes. Thanks to all for your help!!


 
Sorry, I have no experience with suede but only canvas.  I can picture what you are trying to explain without looking at your pictures.  Do you think that GemTac may be less intrusive on the suede?  It may be worth trying at it does dry clear, as well!! Just my thoughts!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^Ooooh, I haven't tried Gem Tac - but it may work, as long as it's thin (it's the goopiness - if that's a word - of the E6000 that makes it so I can't just dab it on.  I think I'll go to Michaels and see if I can find some GemTac.  Thanks* lolita*!


----------



## lolitablue

LouboutinNerd said:


> ^Ooooh, I haven't tried Gem Tac - but it may work, as long as it's thin (it's the goopiness - if that's a word - of the E6000 that makes it so I can't just dab it on. I think I'll go to Michaels and see if I can find some GemTac. Thanks* lolita*!


 
You are welcome, my dear!! Please try to use it instead!! I did one of my rainbow strass NPs with E600 and now I switched to Gem Tac on the second one.  Coincidentally, it is the kind of glue that I bought to glitterized my VPs but it is working wonders with the ainbow strass NP (in canvas).


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^Good to know!  I can't wait to see how your rainbow turns out!


----------



## DC-Cutie

which glue is recommended for cork?


----------



## shoegrl756

So ladies, today I started glittering my NPs. First I gold leafed the toe but now the glittering has started. I have been using E600 glue and didn't realize the odd consistency about it. Does anyone else have a problem using it? I've been through this thread a thousand times and don't remember an answer. I find it doesn't spread 100% evenly and I have to fight with it a bit on my brush. Any advice would be appreciated. The glitter looks great but I'm going to pull my hair out by the end of this project and I have a strassing project next! TIA


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> which glue is recommended for cork?


 
What are you doing, sweetness?  Glitter or Crystals?  It depends but I've found that E600 is good for crystals not for glitters.  Gem Tac is my fave for both jobs!!


----------



## lolitablue

shoegrl756 said:


> So ladies, today I started glittering my NPs. First I gold leafed the toe but now the glittering has started. I have been using E600 glue and didn't realize the odd consistency about it. Does anyone else have a problem using it? I've been through this thread a thousand times and don't remember an answer. I find it doesn't spread 100% evenly and I have to fight with it a bit on my brush. Any advice would be appreciated. The glitter looks great but I'm going to pull my hair out by the end of this project and I have a strassing project next! TIA


 

I recommend Gem Tac for the glitter.  E 600 may be as good as Gem Tac for the crystals.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## tivogirl

^ I agree with lolita - I used GemTac for my glitter DIY and it was a breeze to work with!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

shoegrl756 said:


> So ladies, today I started glittering my NPs. First I gold leafed the toe but now the glittering has started. I have been using E600 glue and didn't realize the odd consistency about it. Does anyone else have a problem using it? I've been through this thread a thousand times and don't remember an answer. I find it doesn't spread 100% evenly and I have to fight with it a bit on my brush. Any advice would be appreciated. The glitter looks great but I'm going to pull my hair out by the end of this project and I have a strassing project next! TIA



*shoegrl* - I had the exact same problem with strassing my CLs - the E6000 was just too thick and discolored the suede and made it shiny - even with a really thin coat.  Not sure what material your strassing shoes are, but if they are suede, I wouldn't recommend E6000 for that portion either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lolitablue said:


> What are you doing, sweetness?  Glitter or Crystals?  It depends but I've found that E600 is good for crystals not for glitters.  Gem Tac is my fave for both jobs!!



I'm still debating, but leaning toward crystals.  Fieryfashionista DIY is my inspiration, since I just want to do the platform and heels.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## shoegrl756

^^ Thanks ladies. I'm going to go pick up some Gem Tac and try that instead. Thanks again!


----------



## jeninvan

lolitablue said:


> Are you using Swaroski crystals? I really cannot tell based on the pictures. It looks like they may be too tight together and it is giving a thick texture to the whole heel. Maybe it is the way the picture is coming out. Not sure!


 
lolitablue- i used swarovski from artbeads, they do look really "thick"...some crystals are actually overlapping each other...i went a little overboard on them... by the time i realized it, it was too late...lesson learned

laureenthemean - thanks, i'm going to leave them as is...only thing left is to finish the other pair...thanks for the advise


----------



## nexisfan

zomg. Ladies. I just bought a pair in hopes of strassing, but little did I realize how incredibly expensive it is!! ~7000 crystals for an entire shoe, yes? I'd pay more for the crystals than I did for the shoe? I may need someone to talk me into it. They are grey satin lolos and I wanted to meridian strass them. Idk how it would even work. Mayhaps I should glitter instead... haha!


----------



## CMP86

^^That would be absolutely gorgeous!!! Just imagine paying say $600 for a pair of strass shoes when you would have paid over $2K for most.


----------



## lolitablue

jeninvan said:


> lolitablue- i used swarovski from artbeads, they do look really "thick"...some crystals are actually overlapping each other...i went a little overboard on them... by the time i realized it, it was too late...lesson learned
> 
> laureenthemean - thanks, i'm going to leave them as is...only thing left is to finish the other pair...thanks for the advise


 
That is what I thought! The placement looked a little different from what I am used to but it is totally a matter of taste.  I know that Mounsieur uses less crystals than some of us but whatever works for you, my dear!! You can alwasy go back and remove them!


----------



## lolitablue

nexisfan said:


> zomg. Ladies. I just bought a pair in hopes of strassing, but little did I realize how incredibly expensive it is!! ~7000 crystals for an entire shoe, yes? I'd pay more for the crystals than I did for the shoe? I may need someone to talk me into it. They are grey satin lolos and I wanted to meridian strass them. Idk how it would even work. Mayhaps I should glitter instead... haha!


 
Ahhh!! I was eyeing those Lolos!!!! Too funny, they are not even my size but they looked like the perfect shoe for strassing!! Definitely not for glitter!! IMO!! 

Here is a breakout of what *rilo* did for her pigalles, you may want to consider those options!

10 gross (1440) of 7ss
8 gross (1152) of 9ss
5 gross (720) of 12ss
4 gross (576) of 16ss
2 gross (288) of 20ss

_I will probably need to order more though._


TIP: Mass message eBay sellers with a breakdown of how many crystals you need of which color, and ask what is the best price they can give you. If you buy in bulk, most will give you a better price.


----------



## nexisfan

*CMP* and *Lolita*, thanks so much! I went to Michael's today and picked up some gem tac, e6000, small pliers... and glitter... lol. But I think I will try to strass them instead! It just seems like such a difficult first diy project! But I think I could do little bits at a time. Totally worth it, right? 

That is a great idea, too, to just message the ebay sellers! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## lolitablue

nexisfan said:


> *CMP* and *Lolita*, thanks so much! I went to Michael's today and picked up some gem tac, e6000, small pliers... and glitter... lol. But I think I will try to strass them instead! It just seems like such a difficult first diy project! But I think I could do little bits at a time. Totally worth it, right?
> 
> That is a great idea, too, to just message the ebay sellers! Thanks, ladies!


 
Strassing is just time consuming but those Lolos deserve the chance!!  With crystals and if you change your mind, you can always remove them.  Not the same with glitters!!
Save the glitter when you want to transform a leather shoe, my 2 cents~~


----------



## nexisfan

^ Thanks, *lolita*! I am still getting estimates for all those crystals, but $200 isn't very bad! I think I am going to do it!! Any idea on how to strass the bow?


----------



## strsusc

Has anyone ever added a sling back or a pair of CLs with no backs?  I am thinking about it but wanted to hear from the experts first.  

Thanks!


----------



## lolitablue

nexisfan said:


> ^ Thanks, *lolita*! I am still getting estimates for all those crystals, but $200 isn't very bad! I think I am going to do it!! Any idea on how to strass the bow?


 
Do you have a picture?  Is this still for the Lolo?  I am not positive about the bow but if any you could leave that for last!


----------



## lolitablue

strsusc said:


> Has anyone ever added a sling back or a pair of CLs with no backs? I am thinking about it but wanted to hear from the experts first.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I am not sure that I understand your question, my dear! Do you mean, strassed a slingback?   If so, I did!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lolitablue said:


> I am not sure that I understand your question, my dear! Do you mean, strassed a slingback?  If so, I did!!


 
I think she means adding a slingback to a shoe that's a mule??


----------



## woody

I searched on 'aurora boreaolis' but nothing came up. Could have been my spelling   but nothing came up on just 'aurora' either . 

Does anyone know which crystal colour to order for an aurora boreaolis effect?


----------



## nexisfan

^ I believe any of the AB crystals will do it (is that what AB stands for?). I think they make AB versions of most of the colors out there. There's regular AB crystal, too. There are also a couple color-changing crystals like volcano and meridian.


----------



## woody

^ Oh doh! Of course! That is too funny! 

I was looking at someone's DIY posted back in March and it looks fab.  She even says she used AB crystals.  I might be too silly for strassing


----------



## strsusc

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think she means adding a slingback to a shoe that's a mule??


 
^Yes!!  Thanks *naked *for the interpretation; sorry I was not more clear!


----------



## jtothelo

Has anybody tried to dye a pair of nude Louboutin satin D´Orset black?


----------



## gymangel812

jtothelo said:


> Has anybody tried to dye a pair of nude Louboutin satin D´Orset black?


someone did something similar to that, check the diy ref. pics thread.

i finally finished 1 shoe of my fire opal strass. one shoe took me 8-10 hours... i can't even start on the 2nd shoe because i ran out of 12ss. ignore the horrible vibrams, apparently, even if a cobbler does the first pair of shoes right, don't expect the next pair to be done the same way.


















has anyone tried to gold leaf cork? if not, do you guys think it's possible? the cork toe looks awful.


----------



## pwecious_323

WOW..looks incredible!! good job!


----------



## roussel

wow gymangel  that looks awesome! what a transformation!  you used fire opal and hyacinth right?


----------



## CMP86

Those are TDF gymangel! I would think that it should be pretty easy to gold leaf the cork. You may have to put something else on it before the actual gold leaf though.


----------



## fieryfashionist

OMG, *gymangel*, they are TDF!!!!   You did an incredible job!!   I don't have any pointers on the gold leaf process, but I definitely agree that you're stunning shoes need it!


----------



## strsusc

*gymangel* they are incredible!!!  You should be so proud!


----------



## ochie

*gymangel-* WOW!  I am also going to do this color combo, the Fire Opal and the hyacinth, for my mom's shoes..


----------



## roussel

^ that i want to see also ochie!  any pics of your progress yet?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*gymangel* - they are STUNNING!  You did an incredible job - it totally looks like the "real" strass!


----------



## ochie

Somebody asked me to do these shoes for her.. But I just wanted to share them with you girls..


----------



## j_limandri

Wow, fantastic job!


----------



## jtothelo

ochie said:


> Somebody asked me to do these shoes for her.. But I just wanted to share them with you girls..


 
That is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G, I´m speechless!


----------



## strsusc

*ochie!!!! they are drool worthy!!! Lucky lucky girl!!!!

Are your stassing skills for hire???? (j/k)*


----------



## nexisfan

*gymangel* - those are AMAZING! You did such a great job!! I'm so inspired!!

And *ochie* - good lord, those are just to freakin die for. Incredibly stunning. 

Ladies, do either of you have any stone count or breakdown? I plan on ordering a bunch of crystals very soon and was just wondering. Right now I'm just going off what *lolita* showed me *rilo* had used. Thanks!


----------



## ishelika

OMG gymangel & Ochie the shoes are dope!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Weird, I can't see the picture.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
I have been searching and searching for a pair of white pumps, but I can´t seem to find them anywhere. 

Do you think darker colors can be dyed white too?
Thank you! 



JetSetGo! said:


> ^^ no prob!
> 
> Here's my latest DIY, taking a pair of Nude Kid Declics that I got on the bay...and making them White! A LOT easier on the wallet than the White Python Fetichas I was dying over from NAP...


----------



## PyAri

noah8077 said:


> Weird, I can't see the picture.



I can't see ochie's pictures either


----------



## PyAri

Gymangel, what an amazing transformation!!!! I love it!


----------



## gymangel812

nexisfan said:


> *gymangel* - those are AMAZING! You did such a great job!! I'm so inspired!!
> 
> And *ochie* - good lord, those are just to freakin die for. Incredibly stunning.
> 
> Ladies, do either of you have any stone count or breakdown? I plan on ordering a bunch of crystals very soon and was just wondering. Right now I'm just going off what *lolita* showed me *rilo* had used. Thanks!


this is what i ordered so far:
1 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 9ss Hyacinth 1440 Count (10 Gross)         $45.00 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 9ss Hyacinth 144 Count (1 Gross)         $23.16 1 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 7ss Hyacinth 1440 Count (10 Gross)         $45.00 5 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 7ss Hyacinth 144 Count (1 Gross)         $28.95 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 16ss Fire Opal 144 Count (1 Gross)         $34.88 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 20ss Fire Opal 72 Count (0.5 Gross)         $23.96 1 ea.   E6000 Tips for 1oz tube         $0.69 1 ea.   E6000 1oz tube         $4.50 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 12ss Fire Opal 144 Count (1 Gross)         $27.12
i just had to order 2 more gross of 12ss though.


----------



## lolitablue

gymangel812 said:


> this is what i ordered so far:
> 1 ea. Swarovski Flat Back 9ss Hyacinth 1440 Count (10 Gross) $45.00 4 ea. Swarovski Flat Back 9ss Hyacinth 144 Count (1 Gross) $23.16 1 ea. Swarovski Flat Back 7ss Hyacinth 1440 Count (10 Gross) $45.00 5 ea. Swarovski Flat Back 7ss Hyacinth 144 Count (1 Gross) $28.95 4 ea. Swarovski Flat Back 16ss Fire Opal 144 Count (1 Gross) $34.88 4 ea. Swarovski Flat Back 20ss Fire Opal 72 Count (0.5 Gross) $23.96 1 ea. E6000 Tips for 1oz tube $0.69 1 ea. E6000 1oz tube $4.50 4 ea. Swarovski Flat Back 12ss Fire Opal 144 Count (1 Gross) $27.12
> i just had to order 2 more gross of 12ss though.


 
Those shoes are amazing!!! They look perfection to me!! You should be able to do something with gold on the tip.  Maybe google something about cork transformation.  I am sure it's happened before.  

*Ochie*, I love what you did to those shoes!! They are amazing, just like the real thing!!


----------



## Popsicool

*gymangel* those are stunning!! Now I'm seriously on a hunt for a red pair...

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Miss T. said:


> Hi,
> I have been searching and searching for a pair of white pumps, but I can´t seem to find them anywhere.
> 
> Do you think darker colors can be dyed white too?
> Thank you!



The spray dye seems to cover pretty well, but any nick you get with need touching up.
Be patent while you spray. Cover in light coats rather than trying to do it all quickly or the dye will drip and run.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! *Gymangel*, they look absolutely incredible! Fantastic job! I would try gold leafing the toe. I know people have done it to leather. There's some chat in the Care and Maintenance thread about it.

They are beautiful, *Ochie*! 

Everyone's work looks so professional. I'm so impressed!


----------



## slpceline

ochie said:


> Somebody asked me to do these shoes for her.. But I just wanted to share them with you girls..



Holy crow! Ochie! Those are just stunning! What color crystals did you use? They look like crystal AB?

I'm curious: what did the "someone" say when you gave her the shoes? She must have been speechless! Those would make the most amazing gift for a wedding...


----------



## slpceline

gymangel812 said:


> someone did something similar to that, check the diy ref. pics thread.
> 
> i finally finished 1 shoe of my fire opal strass. one shoe took me 8-10 hours... i can't even start on the 2nd shoe because i ran out of 12ss. ignore the horrible vibrams, apparently, even if a cobbler does the first pair of shoes right, don't expect the next pair to be done the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone tried to gold leaf cork? if not, do you guys think it's possible? the cork toe looks awful.



OMG, gymangel, those are perfect! Are they your first DIY? I can't remember seeing a previous one from you... If so, you have a natural talent! Don't worry about the vibrams,they don't take away from the beauty of the shoe. In any case, I'm sure they're not visible when worn.

In any case, about the cork toe, you have a couple of options.

1- You could use gold leaf, but it might be difficult to get even coverage of the little nooks and crannies of the cork. Using a dry paintbrush over the piece of gold leaf might help you push it into these uneven areas. Also, gold leaf by itself tends not to be very durable. If you do use it, make sure you use a lacquer on top of the whole leafed surface to prevent it from transferring to your toes when you wear the shoes. Spray lacquer works best, just make sure you tape all the other surfaces really well.

2- You could paint the cork area with a really opaque gold-ish paint (my choice would be Jacquard Neopaque in Golden Yellow #581: here's an e-bay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Jacquard-Neopaq...aultDomain_0&hash=item1c128e3f57#ht_920wt_913). Then, you could either gold leaf on top of it, then finish with a lacquer, or you could mix some Jacquard Pearl Ex pigment (my choice would be Sparkle Gold #657, here's an e-bay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2875074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_928) with the Neopaque colorless extender #579 (http://cgi.ebay.com/Jacquard-Neopaq...aultDomain_0&hash=item1c128e3fb2#ht_920wt_913), which would essentially give you a liquid, paintable gold-leaf, i.e. probably easier to work with. Probably best to finish this with lacquer, too.

If you choose either of these methods, it would probably be a good idea to sand down the cork gently with a fine-grained sandpaper in order to get the surface as smooth as possible.

Let us know what you do, and pics, please!

Congratulations again, you did an awesome job.


----------



## gymangel812

slpceline said:


> OMG, gymangel, those are perfect! Are they your first DIY? I can't remember seeing a previous one from you... If so, you have a natural talent! Don't worry about the vibrams,they don't take away from the beauty of the shoe. In any case, I'm sure they're not visible when worn.
> 
> In any case, about the cork toe, you have a couple of options.
> 
> 1- You could use gold leaf, but it might be difficult to get even coverage of the little nooks and crannies of the cork. Using a dry paintbrush over the piece of gold leaf might help you push it into these uneven areas. Also, gold leaf by itself tends not to be very durable. If you do use it, make sure you use a lacquer on top of the whole leafed surface to prevent it from transferring to your toes when you wear the shoes. Spray lacquer works best, just make sure you tape all the other surfaces really well.
> 
> 2- You could paint the cork area with a really opaque gold-ish paint (my choice would be Jacquard Neopaque in Golden Yellow #581: here's an e-bay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Jacquard-Neopaq...aultDomain_0&hash=item1c128e3f57#ht_920wt_913). Then, you could either gold leaf on top of it, then finish with a lacquer, or you could mix some Jacquard Pearl Ex pigment (my choice would be Sparkle Gold #657, here's an e-bay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2875074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_928) with the Neopaque colorless extender #579 (http://cgi.ebay.com/Jacquard-Neopaq...aultDomain_0&hash=item1c128e3fb2#ht_920wt_913), which would essentially give you a liquid, paintable gold-leaf, i.e. probably easier to work with. Probably best to finish this with lacquer, too.
> 
> If you choose either of these methods, it would probably be a good idea to sand down the cork gently with a fine-grained sandpaper in order to get the surface as smooth as possible.
> 
> Let us know what you do, and pics, please!
> 
> Congratulations again, you did an awesome job.


yes it's my first diy  don't think there will be any more though, takes too much time, LOL. good idea on the the paint, thanks for the suggestions, they're really helpful!


----------



## nexisfan

Ok, ladies. Got my lolos in today that I was going to strass. I LOVE them so much more than I thought I would (the shape of the shoes, at least), but it looks like they have been dyed... quite messily. Is there any way to get the dye off of the insole and around the side of the outer sole? It just looks so awful to me... I'm sure some bling will make it a little more bearable, but... they still look quite bad! haha! Any ideas are appreciated!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those have definately been dyed. I'd ask for a partial refund. I don't know how to get it off ... alcohol?


----------



## strsusc

I was going to say nail polish remover, but i am unsure to be honest

and you definitely need a refund if this was not disclosed to you


----------



## nexisfan

Well, this is the thing. It's kinda noticeable in the pics of the auction. I should have known better, but the auction itself does not say that they were dyed. Here's the auction. I am pretty bad about asking for partials... especially since you can pretty much see it in the pics. :/  But it is a lot worse in person than the pics showed. And I think I may have gotten a decent deal on them, so I'm not sure if I could/should ask and if so, how much for.


----------



## slpceline

nexisfan said:


> Ok, ladies. Got my lolos in today that I was going to strass. I LOVE them so much more than I thought I would (the shape of the shoes, at least), but it looks like they have been dyed... quite messily. Is there any way to get the dye off of the insole and around the side of the outer sole? It just looks so awful to me... I'm sure some bling will make it a little more bearable, but... they still look quite bad! haha! Any ideas are appreciated!



It is *not* OK to sell a dyed shoe without disclosing that it was dyed, especially if the job was not perfect.

You should contact the seller, and politely explain the situation ("These shoes have obviously been dyed, with some of the dye having bled onto the side of the soles as well as the insole, which was not so apparent on the auction pictures. This was *not* disclosed in the listing, and as such, I am contacting you now to resolve this situation. I love the shoes, but am extremely disappointed to find that they have been altered, and I am especially disappointed that this was not mentioned in the listing. As an act of good faith, I would appreciate if you would reimburse me the cost of shipping [or ask for whatever you want].)
It usually works when you ask them to reimburse shipping, since if you file a complaint with e-bay and force the seller to take the item back, the seller ends up reimbursing shipping costs anyway, plus the money it costed you to ship the item back to them. You can always ask for more, but then you'll just risk the seller getting angry and asking you to just return the shoes for a refund. (But it sounds like you want to keep the shoes.)

In any case, I've rarely met a dye or paint that good old turpentine can't get off.

Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you, *JetSetGo!*. Did you use Meltonian spray? What do you use to cover the sole and insole?



JetSetGo! said:


> The spray dye seems to cover pretty well, but any nick you get with need touching up.
> Be patent while you spray. Cover in light coats rather than trying to do it all quickly or the dye will drip and run.


----------



## GirlyGirl4

does anybody know if you can dye satin? It's a black. I might just keep the black and glitter them. Will the glitter and glue work with satin?


----------



## DamierAddict

all your diy projects are amazing!


----------



## lolitablue

GirlyGirl4 said:


> does anybody know if you can dye satin? It's a black. I might just keep the black and glitter them. Will the glitter and glue work with satin?


 
If it is black satin, I am not sure that you would get any color as expected.  Glitter and Strassed, definitely yes!! It's been done already!!


----------



## slpceline

GirlyGirl4 said:


> does anybody know if you can dye satin? It's a black. I might just keep the black and glitter them. Will the glitter and glue work with satin?



There exist paints that are made especially for fabrics. I've used the Jacquard textile paint before (http://cgi.ebay.com/Jacquard-Textil...ultDomain_0&hash=item255aa95738#ht_2423wt_913), though always dark on a light background. They're quite opaque however, so it might work. One of the colors is called Opaque White (#220), if you used that one first, you could then paint over it with another color. It works better with an airbrush, though, so in the end it may be a lot of work... Also, you need to set the paint with heat. Obviously an iron and a clothes dryer is out of the question for shoes, so your only option is a hair dryer.

I glittered a pair of black satin decoltissimos using Gem-Tac, and it worked wonderfully! (I think it's on page 211 of this thread.)

Good luck, and post some pics when you're done!


----------



## GirlyGirl4

thank you ladies  I might glitter a pair instead


----------



## j_limandri

I started strassing my first pair of louboutins today, but ran out of crystals. are there any websites besides artbeads.com and kgottfriedinc.com that sell flatbaks cheaper? its going to end up costing me $500if i use either of those sites


----------



## nexisfan

j_limandri said:


> I started strassing my first pair of louboutins today, but ran out of crystals. are there any websites besides artbeads.com and kgottfriedinc.com that sell flatbaks cheaper? its going to end up costing me $500if i use either of those sites



I emailed a bunch of ebay sellers with an estimate of what others had used... even added a gross or two, and it was going to cost right at $200 for the meridian crystals, which are some of the most expensive. I'd email ebay sellers. 



Speaking of that, any more opinions on putting meridian crystals on those dyed black lolos? I still don't know how to strass the little bow, and going around the folds on the toe box would be awful tricky, too.


----------



## j_limandri

Hmmm. I don't know. Each shoe will probably take at least 2,000 crystals. I guess it depends on how far apart you space them


----------



## gymangel812

j_limandri said:


> I started strassing my first pair of louboutins today, but ran out of crystals. are there any websites besides artbeads.com and kgottfriedinc.com that sell flatbaks cheaper? its going to end up costing me $500if i use either of those sites


myrhinestonefx.com was the cheapest for me. i compared ebay and a few other sites.


----------



## bettyyy

Summer class ended today, and I'm finally ordering my stones to start on a DIY project... but, I needed some advice on stone colors.  I've set my heart on Jonquil AB, and was looking for one or more colors (because I couldn't find them in the smaller sizes).  (I wanna go for the Lady Claude Burma Strass-ish look)

So, what do you ladies think about Jonquil AB, Silk AB, and Jonquil?  My concern is that Silk AB will be a bit pink, but then again I've never seen them in person.  Thoughts?  I'd like to order them within a few days so I can start on them before the Fall semester starts.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## j_limandri

I personally don't like AB's/ I think they look a little cheap.
I think you should have fun with it and do some color.


----------



## j_limandri

gymangel812 said:


> myrhinestonefx.com was the cheapest for me. i compared ebay and a few other sites.



I just looked and their selection is very minimal. kgottfriedinc.com is lightyears cheaper than artbeads.com...I just found that out by doing a price comparison....has anyone ordered/seen rosecut crystals? they're gorgeous.


----------



## indypup

nexisfan said:


> I emailed a bunch of ebay sellers with an estimate of what others had used... even added a gross or two, and it was going to cost right at $200 for the meridian crystals, which are some of the most expensive. I'd email ebay sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of that, any more opinions on putting meridian crystals on those dyed black lolos? I still don't know how to strass the little bow, and going around the folds on the toe box would be awful tricky, too.



I'll just give you my 100% honest opinion on these.  I'm not sure that I would strass them (because I love that style just as it is), but if you do it right they will look ridiculously stunning.  It's the folds at the toe that will be tricky.  

Why would you attempt to strass the bow?  IMO it would look a little silly and out of place.  Here's what I would do with them:

-Leave the edging and bow bare.  They are supposed to be a ballerina-esque point shoe and these parts add to that beauty.
-Strass the rest of the shoe, taking care to follow the folds in the toe so they still show.  Take a look at *Karwood's* strass Armadillos... she followed the folds in her shoe beautifully.
-Crystals: something like Jet or Jetnut would be stunning.  Crystal color is totally up to you, but the shape of the shoe is very unique and I personally wouldn't want to compete with it.  They're already black, so why not play that up?

Good luck!  Can't wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## indypup

bettyyy said:


> Summer class ended today, and I'm finally ordering my stones to start on a DIY project... but, I needed some advice on stone colors.  I've set my heart on Jonquil AB, and was looking for one or more colors (because I couldn't find them in the smaller sizes).  (I wanna go for the Lady Claude Burma Strass-ish look)
> 
> So, what do you ladies think about Jonquil AB, Silk AB, and Jonquil?  My concern is that Silk AB will be a bit pink, but then again I've never seen them in person.  Thoughts?  I'd like to order them within a few days so I can start on them before the Fall semester starts.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



AB is absolutely, drop-dead stunning.  I am using silk AB for my project... if you did the whole shoe in that color, they would be TDF.  Peach AB too (I'm using those too).

What shoe are you planning to strass?  It's kind of difficult to offer an opinion without knowing the style/color shoe you are planning to DIY.


----------



## pws22

You ladies have inspired me to strass my own CLs.. So I have now begun my own project..

Im going to strass a pair of suede NP with Jet nut colour crystals..







the colour of the crystals






The first stage of my CLs











Technical problem... 
Im finding it a little bit messy with the glue between crystals.. how can I solve this problem?? and it is so hard to use the tweezers to pick up the size 7s, are there any other way??

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## nexisfan

*Indy*, that is some truly excellent advice.  I did at first think about doing some kind of black crystals like jet AB or black diamond AB, but I am absolutely dying to meridian strass something. :shame:  I think I just have to do it!


----------



## indypup

Looks like you need to space them a little closer together and to apply the glue to each individual crystal.  I LOVE the color you chose, though!

*Nexis*, why don't you try to find a bone nappa Yoyo or something that you can dye a great blue and THEN strass with meridian?  Meridian is so gorgeous, but I really think that it would look strange on the Lolos.  If they were the teal satin or suede Lolos, I'd say absolutely go for the Meridian.


----------



## nexisfan

lol, *Indy*, you are so right. I just didn't want to admit it. How about a mix of jet and black diamond AB crystals?


----------



## indypup

LOL!  Sometimes you just love something so much that you will do nearly anything to make it work! 

I'm not sure about that mix just because of the different coating that the Jet and Black Diamond have.  

Okay, I just looked at Artbeads.com for color ideas.  I think, if you are dead set on doing a combo, you should go for these two:

http://www.artbeads.com/2028-cosmo12.html
http://www.artbeads.com/swarovski-flatbacks-rhinestones-jet.html

Really though, they will be perfectly gorgeous with just Jet crystals!  The variation in crystal size will make them sparkle enough.  Plus, they'd be so cute with the bow and edging.


----------



## bettyyy

indypup said:


> AB is absolutely, drop-dead stunning.  I am using silk AB for my project... if you did the whole shoe in that color, they would be TDF.  Peach AB too (I'm using those too).
> 
> What shoe are you planning to strass?  It's kind of difficult to offer an opinion without knowing the style/color shoe you are planning to DIY.



I'm planning on using a pair of passmule as a first time strass practice type thing. It's rose gold leather. I'm willing to dye if it's a must for better results. I love a shimmery sparkly catch-your-eye and turn some heads type of shoe  so do you think Silk AB and jonquil AB will do for me. Thanks for your help


----------



## lolitablue

pws22, what kind of glue you are using?E600 or Gem Tac will definitely dry clear.  I do not have another method to pick up the small crystals but to use a pointy pair of tweezers.  Sorry!!1


----------



## **shoelover**

I'm wanting to strass in fire opal but not sure they would look right on the neon flame lola's..would they look out of place due to the shape...and would patent be hard to strass? 

(pic from google images)


----------



## pws22

lolitablue: Im using E6000 am I suppose to get E600?


----------



## indypup

^E6000 is right!  I think *Lolita* just missed a "0" accidentally!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Wow, I'm so behind on this thread....so much eye candy!!

gymangel, those are INCREDIBLE!!!!!! I want I want!

Ochie, amazing AMAZING job!!!

So many great strassers!! I can't wait to get started on mine, as soon as I have some time to get organized


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hey ladies,

What do you think of these replacement brooches for my fiorellinos? I haven't attached them yet....

Opinions, please!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> What do you think of these replacement brooches for my fiorellinos? I haven't attached them yet....
> 
> Opinions, please!


 
love!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^I think they are gorgeous,* LL!*  Where did you find them?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *Naked* and *LouboutinNerd*!  

*LN*- They are earrings that I bought at Aldo for $10!! Score!


----------



## shoegrl756

pws22 said:


> lolitablue: Im using E6000 am I suppose to get E600?



PWS22, I'm strassing a pair of simples right now and I've found out that Gem Tac glue works a lot better than E6000. I used E6000 on a pair that I was glittering and it was horrible to work with. I switched to Gem Tac for my glitter project and it worked beautifully. I then used it on my strassing and it worked well. There little to no mess and it's a lot less gooey. HTH!


----------



## LavenderIce

louboutinlawyer said:


> Thanks, *Naked* and *LouboutinNerd*!
> 
> *LN*- They are earrings that I bought at Aldo for $10!! Score!


 
A perfect score!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LavenderIce said:


> A perfect score!



Thanks, Lav!


----------



## vhdos

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> What do you think of these replacement brooches for my fiorellinos? I haven't attached them yet....
> 
> Opinions, please!



Very pretty


----------



## **shoelover**

louboutinlawyer- replacement broaches are gorgeous!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

:ty" *vhdos* and *shoelover*! Now I just have to figure out the best way to attach them


----------



## roussel

LL those are perfect for the fiorellinos!


----------



## smurfet

Hi ladies!  I need your opinions.  I strassed my Decollette Zeppas a la *fieryfashionist* style.  I used mainly ss09's and ss12's, some ss16's and a few ss20's.  I didn't get any ss7's.  

What do you guys think of my progress so far?  Should I fill it in even more, maybe with some ss07's?  I just don't want to get that "crusty" look where the crystal is too thick or piled on.  Do you KWIM?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## strsusc

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> What do you think of these replacement brooches for my fiorellinos? I haven't attached them yet....
> 
> Opinions, please!


 
Love those!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

louboutinlawyer said:


> Thanks, *Naked* and *LouboutinNerd*!
> 
> *LN*- They are earrings that I bought at Aldo for $10!! Score!



No way!!  What an awesome find!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*smurfet* - I think they are gorgeous the way they are!  I think more ss07's would be too much - I don't even know if they would fit.  BTW - LOVE the light crystals on the black background!


----------



## smurfet

Thank you so much for your input and your compliment, *LouboutinNerd*!  I think they look terrific on.  I just couldn't decided whether they look good up close.  

As to the color choice, originally, I wanted to do something edgy with a art deco flare.  So I was going for the black and white look.  But I chickened out and decided maybe silver would be more "neutral" and less specific.  So, I used mostly Silver Crystal and some regular Crystal.  I think they turned out really well.  I'll post modelling pix once I'm done with the other shoe.


----------



## smurfet

Oops!  I just noticed that I posted two of the same picture.


----------



## Stinas

Ladies....i want to try this!!!
Can someone tell me where I can find the proper crystals>?  wayyyy too many pages to go though .....oh and the glue!  
Thanks!
Great job everyone!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!!   You did a fabulous job!!!   I would keep them exactly as they are... I think you have just the right amount of crystals going on... there isn't really any room to fill in and besides that, you don't need to! 




smurfet said:


> Hi ladies!  I need your opinions.  I strassed my Decollette Zeppas a la *fieryfashionist* style.  I used mainly ss09's and ss12's, some ss16's and a few ss20's.  I didn't get any ss7's.
> 
> What do you guys think of my progress so far?  Should I fill it in even more, maybe with some ss07's?  I just don't want to get that "crusty" look where the crystal is too thick or piled on.  Do you KWIM?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## lolitablue

indypup said:


> ^E6000 is right! I think *Lolita* just missed a "0" accidentally!


 


shoegrl756 said:


> PWS22, I'm strassing a pair of simples right now and I've found out that Gem Tac glue works a lot better than E6000. I used E6000 on a pair that I was glittering and it was horrible to work with. I switched to Gem Tac for my glitter project and it worked beautifully. I then used it on my strassing and it worked well. There little to no mess and it's a lot less gooey. HTH!


 
Oh sorry!! I meant E6000 and yes, please switch to Gem Tac! I did and it is a totally different and better way to do it!! 

Louboutinlawyer, those are perfect!!!!


----------



## smurfet

Thank you *fiery*!  You are my inspiration!  And all those great tips you gave me- they really paid off. I could never have imagined that a non crafty person like me would have had the courage to take on a project like this otherwise.


----------



## lolitablue

Stinas said:


> Ladies....i want to try this!!!
> Can someone tell me where I can find the proper crystals>? wayyyy too many pages to go though .....oh and the glue!
> Thanks!
> Great job everyone!!


 
Stinas:
Welcome to the DIY side!!!  

I used crystals from Artbeads but some ladies went to ebay.  Gem Tac is recommended for glue. but you could use E6000, which is not a favorite but glues quick and clear, as well!!

Artbeads as a good collection but be ready to pay between 200-400 on crystals.  It all depends on what you are going to strass.  Do you know?


----------



## Stinas

I am in search of a pair of yoyos to strass.  
I dont want to spend much on the crystals....is that impossible?  
I want to do either the fire opal or the clearish ones.  What sizes do you suggest?  I dont even know where to start? lol
Super excited!  I need a project to keep me busy.


lolitablue said:


> Stinas:
> Welcome to the DIY side!!!
> 
> I used crystals from Artbeads but some ladies went to ebay.  Gem Tac is recommended for glue. but you could use E6000, which is not a favorite but glues quick and clear, as well!!
> 
> Artbeads as a good collection but be ready to pay between 200-400 on crystals.  It all depends on what you are going to strass.  Do you know?


----------



## gymangel812

Stinas said:


> I am in search of a pair of yoyos to strass.
> I dont want to spend much on the crystals....is that impossible?
> I want to do either the fire opal or the clearish ones.  What sizes do you suggest?  I dont even know where to start? lol
> Super excited!  I need a project to keep me busy.


the cheapest for me was myrhinestonefx.com. expect to spend $200+ on crystals. i don't think they can be found cheaper than that. this is how many i ordered:
1 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 9ss Hyacinth 1440 Count (10 Gross)         $45.00 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 9ss Hyacinth 144 Count (1 Gross)         $23.16 1 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 7ss Hyacinth 1440 Count (10 Gross)         $45.00 5 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 7ss Hyacinth 144 Count (1 Gross)         $28.95 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 16ss Fire Opal 144 Count (1 Gross)         $34.88 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 20ss Fire Opal 72 Count (0.5 Gross)         $23.96 1 ea.   E6000 Tips for 1oz tube         $0.69 1 ea.   E6000 1oz tube         $4.50 4 ea.   Swarovski Flat Back 12ss Fire Opal 144 Count (3 Gross)


----------



## lolitablue

Stinas, other options:

https://www.rhinestoneshop.com/catalog/index.php

http://rhinestonebiz.com/


07ss 2000
09ss 2000
12ss 700
16ss 500
20ss 300


----------



## indypup

I got mine from rhinestonebiz and crystalsxpress on Ebay.  Expect to pay about $200+.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for the great info ladies!!!  
Is there any methods on the way you place them?  Or do you just scatter them wherever?


----------



## nexisfan

^ I was wondering this as well! 

Like, should you start at the edge and do the edges so you don't have any crystals hanging off the sides? And then fill in with whatever size crystal fits, or just kinda randomly?


----------



## lolitablue

Stinas said:


> Thanks for the great info ladies!!!
> Is there any methods on the way you place them? Or do you just scatter them wherever?


 


nexisfan said:


> ^ I was wondering this as well!
> 
> Like, should you start at the edge and do the edges so you don't have any crystals hanging off the sides? And then fill in with whatever size crystal fits, or just kinda randomly?


 

I did NPs and I started on the very center of the shoe.  Not sure about how the others did!! Placement is not required to be in any order, as far as I am concern. 

Maybe other ladies could chime in!!


----------



## indypup

I started right here, like this.


----------



## roussel

I like to start from the heel too.  But I put all the largest stones first all over, then put the second to the largest next.  Then I just go fill up with the other stones section to section.  Also as nexisfan said, it is a good idea to work on the edges first and make sure they all line up there, and make sure you use varying sizes stones when you work on the edges.  

I have a question for those who've used GemTac and E6000, and for those who've worked on suede shoes.  Is GemTac as strong as E6000?  I've only worked on E6000 and find it to be durable and works well with smooth surface, like leather or perhaps patent.  It dries clear so I just spread it directly to the shoe like an inch square at a time and fill up with crystals.  I find it easy to redo or remove/peel off the glue (with some force) from leather too.  I want to find out your experiences with working on suede material.  Can you also peel off the glue easily from suede?  I can also imagine it will not be advisable to spread the glue directly onto suede because it will be more visible?


----------



## slpceline

Louboutinlawyer! Those earrings are amazing!

What does the back look like? Is it just a post? If that's what it is, I'd either cut it off or bend it flat against the back of the earring by pushing the whole earring post-down on something hard, like glass or metal. Then you could probably stick them to the vamp with E-6000 or something similar. Is there any part of the earrings that you could pass a stitch through? That would probably go a long way to secure them.

Congratulations on your great find!


----------



## indypup

*roussel*, me NOT using that method is probably why it's taken so long, lol.  I do a small piece and then think long and hard about what size/color I should use next.  Next time, IF there's a next time, I'm using one color only.

But to avoid having spaces not fit correctly, I've worked on other areas (like the middle, or around the toe).


----------



## gymangel812

Stinas said:


> Thanks for the great info ladies!!!
> Is there any methods on the way you place them?  Or do you just scatter them wherever?


i start at the bottom of the heel. i just randomly select crystals checking which ones fit and look best. i tried placing the large ones first all over the shoe but i found that just doing an area completely so the crystals fit better.  i found it hard to fit in crystals if i placed the large ones first.


----------



## smurfet

I started on the heel first, working from bottom up and left to right.  I picked each crystal as I went along (i.e. I didn't stick the big stones on first and then fill in around it).  

I think the method worked fine, but if I could do it over again, I would start in an area that's less conspicuous.  While the stones were not hard to work with, like anything, I got better with practice; so, I got more comfortable with the smaller stones and a better sense of the design/pattern and spacing as I did more of it.  On my Decollette Zeppas, I probably should have started on the platform first because I feel that the heel is the most noticable part, and I want it to be the most perfect.  If you are doing the entire shoe, a good part to start may be the "inside" part of the body of the shoe (e.g. on a left shoe, the right side of the body).  Just a suggestion.


----------



## **shoelover**

I'm seeking your views on the neon flame lola's...would these look out of place strassed in fire opal? and would strass work on patent? 

Thank you


----------



## slpceline

**shoelover** said:


> I'm seeking your views on the neon flame lola's...would these look out of place strassed in fire opal? and would strass work on patent?
> 
> Thank you



Strassing definitely works on patent. I strassed my white patent YoYos a while back with Vintage Rose crystals. I wore them out once (which included a lot of walking) and not a single crystal came off. I used E-6000 glue, which takes a bit of patience, but I think is the best way to go with patent leather. I applied the glue directly to the shoe in an approximately 1 square inch area at a time, since E-6000 dries quickly.

As for the fire opal, from what I've seen on this thread that color of crystals works best on a gold or purple background. You could always try to order a small quantity of larger-range (16ss or 20ss) crystals from e-bay and test them out on the shoe (without glue) to see if you like the effect.

Hope this helps!


----------



## strsusc

off to a good start *indy!*



indypup said:


> I started right here, like this.


----------



## slpceline

Hi girls

I thought I'd ask your advice regarding this. I just received these shoes (an UHG, sort of [wrong color]) from e-bay, and I love them, I'm just not sure about the color.

To those girls who have had shoes professionally dyed before, do you think it would be possible to have these dyed a nice dark purple, like a plum/aubergine color (like in the second picture)? And what about the brooch? Could I have that dyed too? Would the different yellow colors come out as different purple colors (which I would want), as opposed to just a uniform purple color (which I definitely do not want)? Should I just try to dye the brooch myself (painstakingly with a paintbrush)? Or should I just keep them yellow?

They weren't all that expensive that I'd cry if they ended up ruined, but I may very well cry it I never found a Pompadouce in my size again...

My shoes:




The color I'd like them to be:





What do you think?


----------



## roussel

Wow those are really pretty.  Though I like the color as it is, it looks unique.  I also like that shade of purple you picked, a dark purple.  I think that is very doable since your shoes are light colored.  I'm not sure what to do with the brooch.  Maybe you can even get a replacement just like what someone here did.


----------



## prettylady

is satin or patent leather better to strass??


----------



## indypup

Thanks so much *strsusc*, but that was a pic from March!  I am much further along now! 

*slpceline*, just Apple Guard them or stain protect them.  They are too gorgeous as they are to touch!  I know there are a few ladies with yellow satin CL's (*lolita*, for example)... I would see how they've cared for their pairs before dyeing them.


----------



## lolitablue

indypup said:


> Thanks so much *strsusc*, but that was a pic from March! I am much further along now!
> 
> *slpceline*, just Apple Guard them or stain protect them. They are too gorgeous as they are to touch! I know there are a few ladies with yellow satin CL's (*lolita*, for example)... I would see how they've cared for their pairs before dyeing them.


 
*slpceline*:* indy* is right,  I have the satin Lady Gres and yes, I love them!!! The color is HTF and very unique! Please don't dye them!! 

Apple Guard, apple guard, apple guard!!! In case of doubt, the dark dye may pass thru the satin and could stain the interior leather lining of the shoe.  Need I say more?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

roussel said:


> I like to start from the heel too.  But I put all the largest stones first all over, then put the second to the largest next.  Then I just go fill up with the other stones section to section.  Also as nexisfan said, it is a good idea to work on the edges first and make sure they all line up there, and make sure you use varying sizes stones when you work on the edges.
> 
> I have a question for those who've used GemTac and E6000, and for those who've worked on suede shoes.  Is GemTac as strong as E6000?  I've only worked on E6000 and find it to be durable and works well with smooth surface, like leather or perhaps patent.  It dries clear so I just spread it directly to the shoe like an inch square at a time and fill up with crystals.  I find it easy to redo or remove/peel off the glue (with some force) from leather too.  I want to find out your experiences with working on suede material.  Can you also peel off the glue easily from suede?  I can also imagine it will not be advisable to spread the glue directly onto suede because it will be more visible?



I tried using both e6000 and gemtac on suede, and honestly don't recommend either one, at least depending on the color suede.  I'm using purple suede, and both glues ended up not only darkening the suede, but also making it shiny, almost like patent leather, completely changing the finish of the suede.  I ended up switching to locktight superglue, only because of how little was needed for each crystal, and so it wouldn't leak out the edges and darken the suede (it will darken it but not make it shiny).  It seems like any colored suede you can't just spread the glue for this reason-it has to be applied sparingly to each crystal. Hope that helps-can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## roussel

^ I'm afraid that would happen, thanks so much for the tip. If ever I am gonna use dark brown suede(non CLs) so I guess the leaking around the sides of each crystal won't be too noticeable. But I'm def not gonna spread the glue bec of what you said. It will take longer for sure glueing each crystal. Or perhaps I should use hotfix instead.


----------



## lulabee

smurfet said:


> Hi ladies! I need your opinions. I strassed my Decollette Zeppas a la *fieryfashionist* style. I used mainly ss09's and ss12's, some ss16's and a few ss20's. I didn't get any ss7's.
> 
> What do you guys think of my progress so far? Should I fill it in even more, maybe with some ss07's? I just don't want to get that "crusty" look where the crystal is too thick or piled on. Do you KWIM?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 I agree..They are absolutely perfect the way they are! You did an amazing job my love!


----------



## prettylady

Bump? Is strassing on satin alright?


----------



## nexisfan

^ I don't see why not. It might even be better, being more porous.


----------



## lulabee

prettylady said:


> Bump? Is strassing on satin alright?


 Just make sure you choose the right glue..


----------



## smurfet

LouboutinNerd said:


> I tried using both e6000 and gemtac on suede, and honestly don't recommend either one, at least depending on the color suede. I'm using purple suede, and both glues ended up not only darkening the suede, but also making it shiny, almost like patent leather, completely changing the finish of the suede. I ended up switching to locktight superglue, only because of how little was needed for each crystal, and so it wouldn't leak out the edges and darken the suede (it will darken it but not make it shiny). It seems like any colored suede you can't just spread the glue for this reason-it has to be applied sparingly to each crystal. Hope that helps-can't wait to see what you do!


 
This is really good information *LouboutinNerd*.  My next strass project may be on a pair of boring black suede Yoyos.  But, I'm just wondering, why does it really matter if the suede turns shiny or dark if you are covering it over with crystals?  Does it still look weird because you can see it in the small spaces between the crystals?


----------



## smurfet

Thank you *lulabee*!   Quite a compliment!


----------



## lulabee

smurfet said:


> Thank you *lulabee*!  Quite a compliment!


----------



## **shoelover**

thank you so much! I feel more confident enough to take on the project should i go ahead with it. I defiantly need to start getting in supplies.. 



slpceline said:


> Strassing definitely works on patent. I strassed my white patent YoYos a while back with Vintage Rose crystals. I wore them out once (which included a lot of walking) and not a single crystal came off. I used E-6000 glue, which takes a bit of patience, but I think is the best way to go with patent leather. I applied the glue directly to the shoe in an approximately 1 square inch area at a time, since E-6000 dries quickly.
> 
> As for the fire opal, from what I've seen on this thread that color of crystals works best on a gold or purple background. You could always try to order a small quantity of larger-range (16ss or 20ss) crystals from e-bay and test them out on the shoe (without glue) to see if you like the effect.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## hya_been

I do not think that dying them purple would work.  Because yellow and purple are complimentary colours, when you mix them together, you get a brown/grey.  Trying to apply purple dye on top of yellow would have a similar effect as trying to mix yellow and purple paint together.  I'd go for a red because it's more in the same colour vein.  

I also don't think the applique/broach would dye very well no matter what the colour.



slpceline said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I thought I'd ask your advice regarding this. I just received these shoes (an UHG, sort of [wrong color]) from e-bay, and I love them, I'm just not sure about the color.
> 
> To those girls who have had shoes professionally dyed before, do you think it would be possible to have these dyed a nice dark purple, like a plum/aubergine color (like in the second picture)? And what about the brooch? Could I have that dyed too? Would the different yellow colors come out as different purple colors (which I would want), as opposed to just a uniform purple color (which I definitely do not want)? Should I just try to dye the brooch myself (painstakingly with a paintbrush)? Or should I just keep them yellow?
> 
> They weren't all that expensive that I'd cry if they ended up ruined, but I may very well cry it I never found a Pompadouce in my size again...
> 
> My shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color I'd like them to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## **shoelover**

I think the colour is stunning that you shouldn't dye them!...It's a unique colour which you don't see . 



slpceline said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I thought I'd ask your advice regarding this. I just received these shoes (an UHG, sort of [wrong color]) from e-bay, and I love them, I'm just not sure about the color.
> 
> To those girls who have had shoes professionally dyed before, do you think it would be possible to have these dyed a nice dark purple, like a plum/aubergine color (like in the second picture)? And what about the brooch? Could I have that dyed too? Would the different yellow colors come out as different purple colors (which I would want), as opposed to just a uniform purple color (which I definitely do not want)? Should I just try to dye the brooch myself (painstakingly with a paintbrush)? Or should I just keep them yellow?
> 
> They weren't all that expensive that I'd cry if they ended up ruined, but I may very well cry it I never found a Pompadouce in my size again...
> 
> My shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color I'd like them to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## prettylady

What glue should be used for satin??


----------



## slpceline

prettylady said:


> What glue should be used for satin??



You can use hotfix crystals, which are very time-consuming (like 20 seconds per crystal). Some girls on this thread have used E-6000 on satin, with good results, but I think the consensus is that Gem-Tac is the best glue for satin.
I actually just started a strass project on satin, and so far Gem-Tac is working out wonderfully!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

smurfet said:


> This is really good information *LouboutinNerd*.  My next strass project may be on a pair of boring black suede Yoyos.  But, I'm just wondering, why does it really matter if the suede turns shiny or dark if you are covering it over with crystals?  Does it still look weird because you can see it in the small spaces between the crystals?



*smurfet* - yes, you can still see the glue.  On a black background, it won't be as obvious - the darkening won't be an issue, but you will still see the shiny, depending on the glue you choose.  Black is probably the easiest suede to do it on, because not as much will show up.  I'll try to post pics by this weekend (I'm out of town for work) when I get back home so you can see what I mean.  HTH!


----------



## prettylady

slpceline said:


> You can use hotfix crystals, which are very time-consuming (like 20 seconds per crystal). Some girls on this thread have used E-6000 on satin, with good results, but I think the consensus is that Gem-Tac is the best glue for satin.
> I actually just started a strass project on satin, and so far Gem-Tac is working out wonderfully!



oh great! do you have pics?? also does anyone have pics of using e6000 on satin??


----------



## louboutinlawyer

roussel said:


> LL those are perfect for the fiorellinos!





strsusc said:


> Love those!



Thanks, *roussel* and *strsusc*! 



slpceline said:


> Louboutinlawyer! Those earrings are amazing!
> 
> What does the back look like? Is it just a post? If that's what it is, I'd either cut it off or bend it flat against the back of the earring by pushing the whole earring post-down on something hard, like glass or metal. Then you could probably stick them to the vamp with E-6000 or something similar. Is there any part of the earrings that you could pass a stitch through? That would probably go a long way to secure them.
> 
> Congratulations on your great find!



Hi *slpceline*! Thanks!  yes, it's a post on the back and the silver part is just a flat disc. I think i could probably stitch them, I'll keep you posted when I get around to doing it!


----------



## mikkij

Hi guys! I need some help and information on dyeing my ivory bow t dorcet. I got them for my wedding, but they do not match my dress.  I wanted to dye them a dark purple, but have been hearing different things on whether it is possible or not.  I had called different cobblers, but most have stated if they are not sold as "dyeables" they will not take the color.  Has anyone dyed their shoes???  Thanks!!!!


----------



## smurfet

LouboutinNerd said:


> *smurfet* - yes, you can still see the glue. On a black background, it won't be as obvious - the darkening won't be an issue, but you will still see the shiny, depending on the glue you choose. Black is probably the easiest suede to do it on, because not as much will show up. I'll try to post pics by this weekend (I'm out of town for work) when I get back home so you can see what I mean. HTH!


 
Thank you *LN*!  That'll be really helpful.


----------



## Popsicool

mikkij said:


> Hi guys! I need some help and information on dyeing my ivory bow t dorcet. I got them for my wedding, but they do not match my dress.  I wanted to dye them a dark purple, but have been hearing different things on whether it is possible or not.  I had called different cobblers, but most have stated if they are not sold as "dyeables" they will not take the color.  Has anyone dyed their shoes???  Thanks!!!!



Hey *mikkij*, it's definitely doable and has been done! Check out *Speedah's* brilliant work here on her satin VNs: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ead-ask-share-diy-445803-12.html#post12198801

And you can find more details in the dyes she used here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ead-ask-share-diy-445803-13.html#post12202645

Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## slpceline

prettylady said:


> oh great! do you have pics?? also does anyone have pics of using e6000 on satin??



I just started today, so I only have the heel plus about 10% of the rest of one shoe done. I'll wait maybe until the end of tomorrow to post preliminary pics. The crystals I placed this morning are very secure, though.


----------



## slpceline

mikkij said:


> Hi guys! I need some help and information on dyeing my ivory bow t dorcet. I got them for my wedding, but they do not match my dress.  I wanted to dye them a dark purple, but have been hearing different things on whether it is possible or not.  I had called different cobblers, but most have stated if they are not sold as "dyeables" they will not take the color.  Has anyone dyed their shoes???  Thanks!!!!



Dukediva recently had her ivory BTD's dyed neon pink, and they turned out great! Check out the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...u-love-dorsay-first-reveal-i-need-603426.html
I think she mentions which cobbler she used in the thread (I believe it was in NYC.)

Good luck, and post some pics when you're done!


----------



## mikkij

Thanks Popsicool! 

Thanks slpceline


----------



## LouboutinNerd

roussel said:


> ^ I'm afraid that would happen, thanks so much for the tip. If ever I am gonna use dark brown suede(non CLs) so I guess the leaking around the sides of each crystal won't be too noticeable. But I'm def not gonna spread the glue bec of what you said. It will take longer for sure glueing each crystal. Or perhaps I should use hotfix instead.



OMG, *roussel*, I realized I never replied to you - I'm sorry!   Glad to help - I just don't want anyone else to have their suede messed  up!  The way I ended up doing this was I just dropped a glob of glue  onto paper, then very lightly touched the crystal to it to get the glue  on - this would let me just get a tiny bit, but was much faster than  putting a drop on individually.  I've heard that hotfix doesn't adhere  very well, so I don't know if that's the direction you want to go with.   HTH!


----------



## slpceline

Hi girls

So I've been working on my gold satin decoltissimos since yesterday, and I must say, compared to E-6000, Gem-Tac is a *dream* to work with.

Here's what I have done so far:










I'm using Swarovski flatback crystals in Jonquil AB (which I bought from Dreamtime Creations) in sizes 5ss, 12ss, 16ss, and 20ss. As mentioned, I'm using Gem-Tac glue, and I'm applying the glue to each individual crystal, then using sharp tweezers to apply them to the shoe.

I like the result so far!


----------



## roussel

^ oh those look so pretty! my next project is also gonna be jonquil AB, just waiting on my shoes to arrive early next week and then i'll order crystals.  i can't wait after seeing how beautiful yours turned out so far.  so is gemtac as strong as E6000?  i'm just curious because i might use gemtac for my next project.


----------



## nexisfan

*slpceline*, OMG, those are amazing!! You are doing an incredible job. They really look great. How long is that taking you? I was thinking about spreading the glue on the shoe and then sticking the crystals on. I can't imagine putting clue on each little crystal!! That must be taking forever!


----------



## slpceline

^^^
It is taking a long time (about 4 hours for what I've done so far), but for some reason I don't think it would work as well with Gem-Tac on satin if I spread the glue onto the shoe directly.
Roussell, I've never used E-6000 on satin (only on patent leather), so I can't really compare. So far, however, the crystals are very, very secure, even more so than on my patent leather DIY strass project. So if you're strassing satin, I'd say go with Gem-Tac!


----------



## pwecious_323

^^^WOWOWOWOWOWOW!! It looks great!!


----------



## strsusc

amazing..your work looks professional!


----------



## frick&frack

OK creative ladies...I think I might possibly be ready to wrap my brain around the concept of altering a pair of my CLs.  however, it has nothing to do with glitter or strass, so here goes...

I have a pair of cork VPs with gold heels.  as you all know, the leather scratches easily.  I am a cork FREAK & I also love natural materials on any shoe.  I was thinking about covering the heel & toe with another natural material...like maybe bamboo or small wood rounds or something like that.

my question is...does this take away from the design since Mr L never did anything like that?  am I better off leaving them alone & touching up the scratches?  I just don't think that glitter goes well with cork, but maybe the contrast of natural & flashy WILL look great together.

any thoughts are appreciated...


----------



## slpceline

frick&frack said:


> OK creative ladies...I think I might possibly be ready to wrap my brain around the concept of altering a pair of my CLs.  however, it has nothing to do with glitter or strass, so here goes...
> 
> I have a pair of cork VPs with gold heels.  as you all know, the leather scratches easily.  I am a cork FREAK & I also love natural materials on any shoe.  I was thinking about covering the heel & toe with another natural material...like maybe bamboo or small wood rounds or something like that.
> 
> my question is...does this take away from the design since Mr L never did anything like that?  am I better off leaving them alone & touching up the scratches?  I just don't think that glitter goes well with cork, but maybe the contrast of natural & flashy WILL look great together.
> 
> any thoughts are appreciated...



Huh... that's certainly an idea. Could you maybe post pictures of the actual shoes so I can get a better idea of the modification you're thinking of doing?


----------



## frick&frack

slpceline said:


> Huh... that's certainly an idea. Could you maybe post pictures of the actual shoes so I can get a better idea of the modification you're thinking of doing?


 
will do...will try to get some now before the sun sets...


----------



## smurfet

frick&frack said:


> OK creative ladies...I think I might possibly be ready to wrap my brain around the concept of altering a pair of my CLs. however, it has nothing to do with glitter or strass, so here goes...
> 
> I have a pair of cork VPs with gold heels. as you all know, the leather scratches easily. I am a cork FREAK & I also love natural materials on any shoe. I was thinking about covering the heel & toe with another natural material...like maybe bamboo or small wood rounds or something like that.
> 
> my question is...does this take away from the design since Mr L never did anything like that? am I better off leaving them alone & touching up the scratches? I just don't think that glitter goes well with cork, but maybe the contrast of natural & flashy WILL look great together.
> 
> any thoughts are appreciated...


 
I love this shoe!  I have the Gabine version of the same (cork sling with gold buckle and gold heel) because I couldn't find the NP version.  IMO, I wouldn't cover the heel w/ the natural material you mentioned.  I think it would change the style too much, and maybe it'd be a little boring.  Glittering may not be too bad because I think the "intent" of the original design is to contrast the natural cork against the ritzy gold.  But, if it were me, I would keep these shoes as is.  They are one of my favs.


----------



## smurfet

Oh no!  I don't know how that angry face got on my post!  I didn't intent for it to be there!  Could someone else put it there b/c they didn't like my post?


----------



## slpceline

smurfet said:


> Oh no!  I don't know how that angry face got on my post!  I didn't intent for it to be there!  Could someone else put it there b/c they didn't like my post?



Don't worry about the angry face. Plus, I don't think there's any way to edit someone else's post (except perhaps if you're a moderator, but I'm sure none of the mods would have done that.)


----------



## frick&frack

if you're hoping that you didn't hurt my feelings...you didn't!  don't worry about it at all.  I think that angry face is an icon for your message.  you might be able to edit it if you'd like.  you'd click on the "no icon" bubble in the options below the "reply to thread" dialog box...if that makes any sense...

you've hit on just the thing I was worried about...changing the style too much.  I've considered copper glitter, but now I'm not sure.



smurfet said:


> I love this shoe! I have the Gabine version of the same (cork sling with gold buckle and gold heel) because I couldn't find the NP version. IMO, I wouldn't cover the heel w/ the natural material you mentioned. I think *it would change the style too much*, and maybe it'd be a little boring. Glittering may not be too bad because I think the "intent" of the design is to contrast the natural cork against the ritzy gold. But, if it were me, I would keep these shoes as is. They are one of my favs.


 


smurfet said:


> Oh no! I don't know how that angry face got on my post! I didn't intent for it to be there! Could someone else put it there b/c they didn't like my post?




I got caught up in cooking dinner, so I forgot to get a pic of the shoes in the sunlight (to capture the scratching).  I'll take a pic in the morning.  so for now, this is an older pic when they were hardly scratched.  oh, & they're gabines!  must have been wishful thinking/freudian slip that I typed VPs!


----------



## smurfet

^May I ask if these were a recent purchase?  If so, where can I find them still?  I have the Gabins w/ chunky heels and I really want the skinny heels.  Too bad I can't DYI some skinny heels.


----------



## smurfet

Maybe if you glitter the heels and toes, you can also glitter the square buckle.  My Gabins have gold heels with gold buckles and I think they look very pretty together.  Spices up the cork.

(YAY!  I just reached my 1111st post!  My favorite number.)


----------



## lolitablue

smurfet said:


> ^May I ask if these were a recent purchase? If so, where can I find them still? I have the Gabins w/ chunky heels and I really want the skinny heels. Too bad I can't DYI some skinny heels.


 
Smurfet, please show a pic of yours!! Pretty, please!!!

In any case, they are gorgeous!!  I would consider just repainting the heels and tip back to metallic.  IMO, they are TDF as they are!!!


----------



## smurfet

^ I didn't do anything to mine (i.e. it's not a DYI).  *frick&frack* is the one glittering hers.  I would like to see them too!


----------



## frick&frack

here are pics of one of the damaged heels


----------



## frick&frack

smurfet said:


> ^May I ask if these were a recent purchase? If so, where can I find them still? I have the Gabins w/ chunky heels and I really want the skinny heels. Too bad I can't DYI some skinny heels.


 
sorry!  I've had them for a while...I got them in london.  I got another pair of gabines that trip, & they have the chunky heel (so I know what you're talking about).  although I love the cork, I'm hesitant about the gold as I have cool skin & gold doesn't look great on me.  I know the gold is down at my foot, but sometimes I just can't get over it.  I have another pair with brown suede uppers & cork heels...I wear those a lot.

the gold color not being the best on me is what is making me think of putting COPPER glitter on the heel & toe.  but then the upper part of the toe (on the foot bed) would have to stay gold, right?  I mean, I can't glitter up there without my toes rubbing it off.  maybe I should just touch up the gold or try to change it to copper colored instead of glitter.

see...I'm stuck!


----------



## lolitablue

frick&frack said:


> sorry! I've had them for a while...I got them in london. I got another pair of gabines that trip, & they have the chunky heel (so I know what you're talking about). although I love the cork, I'm hesitant about the gold as I have cool skin & gold doesn't look great on me. I know the gold is down at my foot, but sometimes I just can't get over it. I have another pair with brown suede uppers & cork heels...I wear those a lot.
> 
> the gold color not being the best on me is what is making me think of putting COPPER glitter on the heel & toe. but then the upper part of the toe (on the foot bed) would have to stay gold, right? I mean, I can't glitter up there without my toes rubbing it off. maybe I should just touch up the gold or try to change it to copper colored instead of glitter.
> 
> see...I'm stuck!


 
I know a DIY was done were the tpf used some sort of metallic paint (gold leafs, maybe) to fix the toe tip of her shoes.  I will look it up here!!


----------



## pws22

Heheheheh I am so happy I have finally finished strassing one shoe!!

Please allow me to share


----------



## **shoelover**

there fab!..are the crystals jet black? I've got my practice pair..so this colour would be perfect.


----------



## frick&frack

lolitablue said:


> I know a DIY was done were the tpf used some sort of metallic paint (gold leafs, maybe) to fix the toe tip of her shoes. I will look it up here!!


 
thanks!  I will search too...


----------



## frick&frack

this looks amazing!!!



pws22 said:


> Heheheheh I am so happy I have finally finished strassing one shoe!!
> 
> Please allow me to share


----------



## frick&frack

JetSetGo! said:


> Search for Laminato or Metallic here. There's lots of talk of how to fix that kind of leather up.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...oe-care-and-maintenance-guide-faq-375416.html


 
I'm so sorry to be a pest, but I searched that thread using the words laminato & metallic, & I found questions but not answers.  I will keep searching...


----------



## weB3now

frick&frack said:


> thanks!  I will search too...



That was my VP.  I gold leafed them.  I put the info and pictures in the reference section for DIY, and also in this thread somewhere...
Maybe search by my screen name?


----------



## frick&frack

weB3now said:


> That was my VP. I gold leafed them. I put the info and pictures in the reference section for DIY, and also in this thread somewhere...
> Maybe search by my screen name?


 
thank you so much!  how do you like the results after wearing them?  I'll search now...


----------



## frick&frack

OK...here are the gold leafing instructions...



weB3now said:


> This isn't strassing, but I think I found a fix for the toe marks that discolor the gold tips on our shoes!!
> 
> I won some tortoise VPs that I love, but the toes needed to be fixed. Here are the before pics:
> 
> View attachment 1042501
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042502
> 
> 
> So, I decided to go to the local craft store and I picked up a gold leafing kit. The kit contained a base, glue, sealer, and antiquing glaze, along with gold sheets.
> 
> I cleaned the tips by just wiping them down with water and a cloth. Then I put on a layer of the glue with a small brush. I had to let it sit and get tacky for about an hour. Then I tore off small pieces of the gold sheets and smoothed them on. I then took the brush and lightly brushed off the areas that didn't stick to the glue. Here is a shot of the glue drying on one shoe, and the other finished:
> 
> View attachment 1042503
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042504
> 
> 
> After finishing both shoes, I put on 5 layers of the sealer (just to be safe). All of this took one evening of work, but it went relatively fast. The sealer does dry pretty fast, so you can layer on quite quickly. Then I left them to sit overnight, and in the morning this is what I saw.....


 


weB3now said:


> VOILA!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1042518
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042519
> 
> 
> The gold is a bit brighter than the original, but it works!!
> 
> Now, I don't know how this will hold up over time, but right now it looks good as new. So this may be an option for anyone who messes up their speccio heels! The leafing comes in bronze and silver also!
> 
> View attachment 1042520
> 
> 
> View attachment 1042521


----------



## frick&frack

I know I've seen gold leaf paint at michael's too...wonder if that would work...


----------



## bambolina

Ok so I jumped on the DIY bandwagon... This is my first time strassing Louboutins ever. Am I doing this right ladies? Pardon the quality of the pictures, I took them with my cell.

Before: Beige Canvas NP






Mid-transformation: Dyed red





3/4 of the first shoe done


----------



## LavenderIce

Good job so far *Bambolina*!    What color crystals are you using?


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *Lav*!   I'm using Fire Opal and Light Siam. 

And I've gold leafed the toe, still not sure how I feel about that though...


----------



## LavenderIce

Have you gold leafed the toe already?  I can't tell from the angle of your picture.  I just want to see so that I know for future reference.  I think it's absolutely essential to have a metallic tip for open toe strass styles, so it's good that you did that.  How many crystal sizes are you using?  btw, these will make for an excellent future NKOTB M&G and concert shoe.


----------



## 5elle

*frick&frack* I would stay away from any glitter. Touching up the gold sounds like a good idea. If you are dead set against gold then maybe a pewter/silver or some other metallic might work better. Even white would look great. Could you look at some sort of spray paint?

By the way I know what you mean about having cool skin - gold doesn't always work on me either but given that the majority of the shoe is cork I woud guess it looks quite good on you.


----------



## bambolina

*Lav*, yes, I've already gold leafed the toe. I will need to take more closeup pics of the tip but it really doesn't look smooth like the real metallic tips... and I feel like it clashes with the shiny look of the Swarovskis... I might have to come up with a better idea for the gold tip.

You can see a very tiny bit of it in this picture (yes, even if they're not done I couldn't help but put them on anyway! LOL You can even see the exact place where I said "Ok, enough for today"!)





I'm using some 7ss, 9ss, 12ss, 16ss and 20ss. Now to get these ruby red slippers finished and think of an outfit to go with them for the next NKOTB m&g!


----------



## 5elle

*Bambolina* they are TDF!


----------



## 5elle

pws22 said:


> Heheheheh I am so happy I have finally finished strassing one shoe!!
> 
> Please allow me to share



These look like caviar. Stunning.


----------



## LavenderIce

That's the challange with gold leafing fabric or cork tips, it's difficult to get a smooth surface.  Maybe you can strass the platform to cover it?  The gold leaf on the toe part should be smooth since it's lined.


----------



## frick&frack

5elle said:


> *frick&frack* I would stay away from any glitter. Touching up the gold sounds like a good idea. If you are dead set against gold then maybe a pewter/silver or some other metallic might work better. Even white would look great. Could you look at some sort of spray paint?
> 
> By the way I know what you mean about having cool skin - gold doesn't always work on me either but given that the majority of the shoe is cork I woud guess it looks quite good on you.


 
thanks so much for your input!  I'm still undecided...waiting for more opinions.

I'm so glad to hear that you know what I mean about skin tone.  yes, I like the cork on me (absolutely LOVE cork), but sometimes I feel uncomfortable about the gold.  maybe I just need to get over it?  although I think copper is close to gold in color, but it looks nice with my skin.  also, it wouldn't be changing the original design too much or straying away from the CL intention for this shoe.


----------



## frick&frack

you've done a beautiful job!!!!!



bambolina said:


> Ok so I jumped on the DIY bandwagon... This is my first time strassing Louboutins ever. Am I doing this right ladies? Pardon the quality of the pictures, I took them with my cell.


----------



## 5elle

frick&frack said:


> thanks so much for your input!  I'm still undecided...waiting for more opinions.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that you know what I mean about skin tone.  yes, I like the cork on me (absolutely LOVE cork), but sometimes I feel uncomfortable about the gold.  maybe I just need to get over it?  although I think copper is close to gold in color, but it looks nice with my skin.  also, it wouldn't be changing the original design too much or straying away from the CL intention for this shoe.



You're very welcome. Yes, I have a pinkiness in my skin and sometimes gold clashes but I'm sure it's not as bad as you think. Can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! *pws22* and *Bambolina*, fabulous work! What transformations!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *5elle*, *frick&frack *and *Bella*! 

*Lav*, I just ordered some gold pleather from eBay. I'm going to try and cover the tip with this: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370405747432&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
If this doesn't work, I really don't know what else to try! LOL


----------



## lolitablue

*pws22* I love what you have done so far!!! Don't you love transforming a shoe that way?

Wow, *bambolina*!! What a unique transformation!!!  I agree about metallic on the tip!! I am sure that no matter what, they will turn out amazing!!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *lolita*!


----------



## roussel

Bambolina what a fantastic job on those NPs!  They look like it was done by CL! I would cover the tip with crystals too since you have the heels covered too. I just think it looks better IMO and will be like how the real NP strass are done.  Again just my honest opinion.  But the shoes look so amazing already!!! Can't wait for the finished pair and your modeling pics


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, *roussel*!! That really makes sense!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

bambolina said:


> Thank you *5elle*, *frick&frack *and *Bella*!
> 
> *Lav*, I just ordered some gold pleather from eBay. I'm going to try and cover the tip with this: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370405747432&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> If this doesn't work, I really don't know what else to try! LOL


 
That's a good idea!  Let us know how it turns out.  I prefer keeping the tip metallic myself, but if the surface is not as smooth as you like, you can add crystals.


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *roussel*!  
I am so debating if I should strass the toe or if I should use the gold pleather I ordered... I guess I'll wait and see what the actual pleather looks like when I receive it... Decisions decisions, so tough! 
Thanks for your input, ladies!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Omg, *Bambolina*!! Amazing job!!! (also, can i come to the next NKOTB m&g?!!  lol)

*pws22*, fabulous work!! looks awesome!


----------



## ohh_lala

Ladies, you have really inspired me to strass my CL's. I have the bigorno 100 satin pumps in ivory, they are going to be my wedding shoe, but having seen you're creations I think I'm going to strass them with the crystal AB. 
How do you think they'll look?


----------



## slpceline

ohh_lala said:


> Ladies, you have really inspired me to strass my CL's. I have the bigorno 100 satin pumps in ivory, they are going to be my wedding shoe, but having seen you're creations I think I'm going to strass them with the crystal AB.
> How do you think they'll look?



I think that would look *amazing*! Since it's got lots of folds in the fabric, you could refer to what Karwood did with her Armadillos: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-161.html#post14664394

Good luck!


----------



## ohh_lala

I havent seen any with a pointed toe and wasnt sure how the crystals would fit?
I'm looking at crystals at the moment and thought about ordering the 6ss, 10ss, and 16ss would I need larger sizes too?


----------



## slpceline

ohh_lala said:


> I havent seen any with a pointed toe and wasnt sure how the crystals would fit?
> I'm looking at crystals at the moment and thought about ordering the 6ss, 10ss, and 16ss would I need larger sizes too?



You don't necessarily need larger crystals, though frankly I find 20ss crystals add extra sparkle to the final effect (I only used 5ss, 9ss, and 16ss for my previous DIY, and it certainly wasn't as sparkly as the one I'm doing now, with 5ss, 12ss, 16ss, and 20ss.)
Also, the one I'm doing now also has a pointed toe (decoltissimo). It *is* a little awkward placing crystals on the point, but I managed it OK just using the 3 smaller sizes around that area.
I'll try to post pics around the end of the day, when I've had a bit more time to work on them.


----------



## jeNYC

Hey Ladies, I was wondering is it possible to dye black kid leather or any dark color kid leather to cherry red color?


----------



## lolitablue

jeNYC said:


> Hey Ladies, I was wondering is it possible to dye black kid leather or any dark color kid leather to cherry red color?


 

 I  am not sure how would that turn out!!  Did you ask a pro?


----------



## bambolina

louboutinlawyer said:


> Omg, *Bambolina*!! Amazing job!!! (also, can i come to the next NKOTB m&g?!!  lol)



Thank you so much *louboutinlawyer*! 
And for the next NKOTB m&g, the more the merrier!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

bambolina said:


> Thank you so much *louboutinlawyer*!
> And for the next NKOTB m&g, the more the merrier!



woo hoo!  I'll be sure to have my strass ready!!  I may or may not have been to 2 concerts in the last year....but never M&G! soooo jealous....I  JK... LOL


----------



## bambolina

louboutinlawyer said:


> woo hoo!  I'll be sure to have my strass ready!!  I may or may not have been to 2 concerts in the last year....but never M&G! soooo jealous....I  JK... LOL



I've done 3 m&g's plus 1 Donnie party and it's always a blast meeting them! The last m&g I did this past June was just too perfect, I can't wait for them to come back! I  Donnie! LOL



Ladies, I've got my first ruby red slipper completely strassed now! Woohoo! We're not in Kansas anymore Toto! 





Now I'm completely exhausted and I've got to start the second ruby red slipper... oy.


----------



## OnAMission

Ladies, I've got my first ruby red slipper completely strassed now! Woohoo! We're not in Kansas anymore Toto! 

Now I'm completely exhausted and I've got to start the second ruby red slipper... oy.[/QUOTE]

Wow! Those look amazing!!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

TOTALLY fabulous!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE! (the shoes AND your DW story! )



bambolina said:


> I've done 3 m&g's plus 1 Donnie party and it's always a blast meeting them! The last m&g I did this past June was just too perfect, I can't wait for them to come back! I  Donnie! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I've got my first ruby red slipper completely strassed now! Woohoo! We're not in Kansas anymore Toto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm completely exhausted and I've got to start the second ruby red slipper... oy.


----------



## nexisfan

Bambolina, they are PERFECT! Excellent job!!


----------



## roussel

I agree perfection!!!  Love your ruby slippers.


----------



## LavenderIce

Your ruby slipper looks beautiful *Bambolina*!  I haven't even started my first DIY strass, but I already decided I want a ruby slipper too thanks to you!  What did you do with the tip?  Did you place crystals or did you use that leather?

btw *LL* you better back away from JK!  He's my Jabbawockeez shirt twin and therefore my soulmate.  






To get :back2topic: my crystals for my first DIY strass are on the way.


----------



## roussel

^  bahahahahaha!!! 

lav we all need ruby slippers don't we?


----------



## lolitablue

*Bambolina*, ahhhh!!! This has turned out so beautiful!!! My favorite CL is the NP and in this color with those crystals, I am just drooling!!!!!!!


----------



## nance88

I got my first pair of DIY shoes and can't decide which would work best so I'm here for opinions, suggestions, and help!

The shoes: VP Rose Gold Leather
The decision: glitter or Strass?

I love both and I know the cost and time dedication are significantly different but would the crystals stay if I were to Strass?


----------



## slpceline

nance88 said:


> I got my first pair of DIY shoes and can't decide which would work best so I'm here for opinions, suggestions, and help!
> 
> The shoes: VP Rose Gold Leather
> The decision: glitter or Strass?
> 
> I love both and I know the cost and time dedication are significantly different but would the crystals stay if I were to Strass?



Glittering is fun, quick, and cheap, and a lot of girls on this thread have had really beautiful results with it. Strassing, on the other hand, is expensive and very time-consuming, but most of us who did it don't regret it one bit! The results are just *spectacular*. And, to answer your question, yes, the crystals would stick very well to the leather. I would recommend E-6000 glue, but perhaps someone else can chime in to say whether or not they think Gem-Tac would work on non-patent leather as well. If so, then I would recommend Gem-Tac, as it's much easier to work with. (You can get both E-6000 and Gem-Tac at Michaels, or online.)

If you have the time and the patience, I highly recommend strassing!


----------



## lolitablue

nance88 said:


> I got my first pair of DIY shoes and can't decide which would work best so I'm here for opinions, suggestions, and help!
> 
> The shoes: VP Rose Gold Leather
> The decision: glitter or Strass?
> 
> I love both and I know the cost and time dedication are significantly different but would the crystals stay if I were to Strass?


 
I have to agree with *slpceline*, although time consuming it is rewarding to strass a pair of shoes!! I believe gold on a VP is a great base for doing something beautiful!!!

Check out some pages back.  Somebody already did the glittering on gold and it turned out magical, as well!! Good thing is that you have options!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## slpceline

So I've finally finished one shoe of my latest strass project, and I must say, it looks pretty awesome!


















I wanted to do this project because of a picture of Jonquil AB Lady Claudes that  I saw on NAP, but the crystals in that picture (and in my non-up-close pictures) look quite white, when IRL they are more yellow, like my close-up shots. The effect is lovely, but I think my next (and last? how many strassed shoes can a non-Philippe Blond girl really have?) strass project will be done with crystal/crystal AB's (hopefully on white satin Pigalle 100's: is there even such a thing?)

NAP Lady Claudes:


----------



## 5elle

nance88 said:


> I got my first pair of DIY shoes and can't decide which would work best so I'm here for opinions, suggestions, and help!
> 
> The shoes: VP Rose Gold Leather
> The decision: glitter or Strass?
> 
> I love both and I know the cost and time dedication are significantly different but would the crystals stay if I were to Strass?



If I had rose gold VPs I'd do some sort of peach strass - like Vintage Rose AB, Vntage Rose, Light Peach or Crystal Golden Shadow. Even Light Smoked Topaz would work. Good luck with your decision - I don't think you can go wrong!

*Bambolina*, your NP looks divine!


----------



## 5elle

slpceline said:


> So I've finally finished one shoe of my latest strass project, and I must say, it looks pretty awesome!



These are beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## nance88

Thanks *slpceline* and *lolitablue* for your thoughts! Originally I wanted to do glitter like *tivogirl's* http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...yourself-thread-ask-share-diy-445803-229.html but kept seeing how LOVELY the Strass are.

*slpceline* your finished work is gorgeous!


----------



## roussel

Well done slpceline!  I actually like the gold tinge of the jonquil AB and is a great neutral IMO.  And yes there are white satin pigalles available.  I think those will look great with crystal AB.


----------



## DitaMakeup

Slpceline: what a work! Congrats!


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

So impressed with the work of you DIY ladies.


----------



## marbella8

Oh my goodness, they look absolutely gorgeous, stunning, wow, wow, wow!!!!!!!!!!!

Can you please post or PM me everything you bought and did, I have a pair of 70 mm Horatio or Decoltissimos (not sure which one it is) in white satin I want to do this exact thing with.  Also, how much did the crystals cost and where did you get them from, wow, I love them.  Lastly, how did you decide what  size of what crystal to use where, in what pattern.

CONGRATULATIONS, you are a DIY Specialist!!!!!




slpceline said:


> So I've finally finished one shoe of my latest strass project, and I must say, it looks pretty awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do this project because of a picture of Jonquil AB Lady Claudes that  I saw on NAP, but the crystals in that picture (and in my non-up-close pictures) look quite white, when IRL they are more yellow, like my close-up shots. The effect is lovely, but I think my next (and last? how many strassed shoes can a non-Philippe Blond girl really have?) strass project will be done with crystal/crystal AB's (hopefully on white satin Pigalle 100's: is there even such a thing?)
> 
> NAP Lady Claudes:


----------



## slpceline

Thank you so much everyone! 

Marbella: I used Swarovski flatback crystals in Jonquil AB, in sizes 5ss (30 gross), 12ss (20 gross), 16ss (5 gross), and 20ss (2 gross) (the quantities I ordered are in parentheses.) I think I'm on track with everything, except I think I'll have to order one more gross of the 20ss. Oh, and I probably have *way* too many of the 12ss. I probably won't need much more than 10 or 15 gross.
The shoe is satin, so I used Gem-Tac glue, which works wonderfully. I squeeze a pea-sized amount on a piece of foil, then dip crystals one by one (using pointy tweezers) into the glue, then I apply them to the shoe. It's hard to describe the exact pattern I used, maybe you can refer to my close-up pics for this. Once you get the hang of it, it kind of just makes sense what size crystal fits best.

If you're hoping to achieve the same effect as me, I recommend you order a small quantity of the Jonquil AB's first (maybe a gross, or a half gross) to see if you like the color. They really are quite yellow, much more than my pictures show. If you're hoping for more of a clear effect, I would recommend the Swarovskis in "crystal" or "crystal AB" (or a combination of the two: that's what I plan to do for my next strass project.)

I ordered my crystals from www.dreamtimecreations.com. The total was about $350 (though luckily my in-laws gave me a Dreamtime Creations gift certificate for my birthday. Little did they know [and never will they know] what I was planning to do with it!) It's expensive, but really worth it!

Let me know if you have any other questions. If you're still concerned about crystal placement, look up the pictures of DIY strassed shoes in this thread, and also the DIY and non-DIY strass pictures in the CL reference library. There are a few very good close-ups that show how the crystals are distributed.

Good luck!


----------



## LavenderIce

Good job *slpceline*!  High quality work you did there.  Thanks for the tip.  I'm about to start my first DIY so I'm trying to soak up all the info in this thread.


----------



## lolitablue

slpceline said:


> So I've finally finished one shoe of my latest strass project, and I must say, it looks pretty awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to do this project because of a picture of Jonquil AB Lady Claudes that I saw on NAP, but the crystals in that picture (and in my non-up-close pictures) look quite white, when IRL they are more yellow, like my close-up shots. The effect is lovely, but I think my next (and last? how many strassed shoes can a non-Philippe Blond girl really have?) strass project will be done with crystal/crystal AB's (hopefully on white satin Pigalle 100's: is there even such a thing?)


 
Amazing!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful, slpceline!!!!


----------



## regeens

Oh wow *slpceline*.  That is a piece of art!


----------



## marbella8

Slpceline- Thanks so much for the detailed description.  I think I'll go to a store in the valley (north of Los Angeles) to see the colors of the crystals, as I am not sure if I want a more clear strass or hint of gold/yellow.  Can't wait to see your next project!



slpceline said:


> Thank you so much everyone!
> 
> Marbella: I used Swarovski flatback crystals in Jonquil AB, in sizes 5ss (30 gross), 12ss (20 gross), 16ss (5 gross), and 20ss (2 gross) (the quantities I ordered are in parentheses.) I think I'm on track with everything, except I think I'll have to order one more gross of the 20ss. Oh, and I probably have *way* too many of the 12ss. I probably won't need much more than 10 or 15 gross.
> The shoe is satin, so I used Gem-Tac glue, which works wonderfully. I squeeze a pea-sized amount on a piece of foil, then dip crystals one by one (using pointy tweezers) into the glue, then I apply them to the shoe. It's hard to describe the exact pattern I used, maybe you can refer to my close-up pics for this. Once you get the hang of it, it kind of just makes sense what size crystal fits best.
> 
> If you're hoping to achieve the same effect as me, I recommend you order a small quantity of the Jonquil AB's first (maybe a gross, or a half gross) to see if you like the color. They really are quite yellow, much more than my pictures show. If you're hoping for more of a clear effect, I would recommend the Swarovskis in "crystal" or "crystal AB" (or a combination of the two: that's what I plan to do for my next strass project.)
> 
> I ordered my crystals from www.dreamtimecreations.com. The total was about $350 (though luckily my in-laws gave me a Dreamtime Creations gift certificate for my birthday. Little did they know [and never will they know] what I was planning to do with it!) It's expensive, but really worth it!
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions. If you're still concerned about crystal placement, look up the pictures of DIY strassed shoes in this thread, and also the DIY and non-DIY strass pictures in the CL reference library. There are a few very good close-ups that show how the crystals are distributed.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## strsusc

*slpceline* they look professional and amazing!


----------



## roussel

Crystals are here!!  I'm starting soon on my next DIY! So excited.


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *OnAMission*, *louboutinlawyer*, *nexisfan*, *roussel*, *LavenderIce *&  *lolitablue*! 
I have one shoe strassed but I'm waiting on the pleather to arrive to see how that would turn out, and I also had to order more crystals, so I have started strassing the second shoe but was forced to stop! 

*slpceline * What an amazing job! Beautiful!! 

*roussel* I can't wait to see your new project!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*slpcelin* - OMG those are amazing!!  I know know my next strass project will be with Jonquil AB!

*Bambolina *- Stunning!  what else can I say?  They look incredible and just like the real thing!


----------



## **shoelover**

*bambolina* -  I  your ruby's  congrats..

*Slpceline* you've done an amazing job on your DIY!.


----------



## BattyBugs

They look fantastic!


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *LouboutinNerd *and * **shoelover***!!


----------



## roussel

Half-done one shoe of my NPs.  I still need to cover the tips and heel.  I'll post in the next pic soon.


----------



## indypup




----------



## **shoelover**

roussel -


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

HalieB said:


> Dyed my Sometimes.....Dyed used Meltonian Spray in Tan....I used what Speedah told me to.


 
Wow, they turned out amazing!


----------



## j_limandri

Finished one of my Declic shoes. Does anyone know what I can do to really make my crystals pop? There's some glue residue on some of them. What should I clean it with that'll really dissolve it? Nail polish remover?


----------



## indypup

WHOA, I want to see more pics of those, *j*!

Edit: I totally misinterpreted what you meant by the glue residue.  What glue did you use?  You should be able to pick it off with your nail like I did.


----------



## j_limandri




----------



## indypup

Those are freaking amazing.  I want stats!  What crystal color did you use and what were the shoes originally?  Nappa?  Suede??

Incredible!


----------



## j_limandri

Thank you so so much! I used suede declics. I find suede to be easier to work with. However, I havent tried satin or patent yet. I use dark indigo, and used sizes 5ss, 9ss, 16ss, and 20ss. Probably used about 5,000 crystals.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*roussel *- you are the strass queen!  They are amazing!  I love the jonquil strass with the gold heel!
*j *- I totally just drooled over my keyboard!  I've never seen that color strass before - but I totally love it!  You did a great job!  Modeling pics please!  I also have the glue problem on the pair I'm working on - I'm going to try to buff it with a microfiber cloth, I'll let you know if that works.


----------



## bambolina

*roussel*   OMG!! Those are simply STUNNING! Amazing job!
*
j_limandri*  Beautiful, incredibly beautiful! Gorgeous job!


----------



## j_limandri

Thank you guys. Still have to finish the other one. I also have a pair of hot pink suede decolettes that im really finding a hard color match to.


----------



## ishelika

OMG You did such a great job!!!!



j_limandri said:


>


----------



## j_limandri

Hi guys. Weird question here, but how much would you guys pay for shoes like that? I would like to start strassing shoes to sell for a little extra money, and I think these are worth the same, if not more than the original crystal pigalles. Mine certainly use more crystals.


----------



## j_limandri

indypup said:


> WHOA, I want to see more pics of those, *j*!
> 
> Edit: I totally misinterpreted what you meant by the glue residue.  What glue did you use?  You should be able to pick it off with your nail like I did.



I used gemtac. The only thing is that there's a lot of it. I'd rather just use something to dissolve it. I was using a q-tip and water, but it didnt work that well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

j_limandri said:


> Hi guys. Weird question here, but how much would you guys pay for shoes like that? I would like to start strassing shoes to sell for a little extra money, and I think these are worth the same, if not more than the original crystal pigalles. Mine certainly use more crystals.


 
I'm sorry. Perhaps I misunderstand but I would NOT pay more than the price of an original (not DIY) pair.


----------



## JetSetGo!

roussel said:


> Half-done one shoe of my NPs.  I still need to cover the tips and heel.  I'll post in the next pic soon.



*Roussel,* they are amazing! They look perfect as they are! Are you sure you want to cover the heel/toe too? No doubt they'd be beautiful, but I love them how you have them now!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

JetSetGo! said:


> *Roussel,* they are amazing! They look perfect as they are! Are you sure you want to cover the heel/toe too? No doubt they'd be beautiful, but I love them how you have them now!


 
I agree!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

j_limandri said:


>





j_limandri said:


> Hi guys. Weird question here, but how much would you guys pay for shoes like that? I would like to start strassing shoes to sell for a little extra money, and I think these are worth the same, if not more than the original crystal pigalles. Mine certainly use more crystals.




Your shoes look gorgeous! However, please be cautious as you post further and read our rules. Your question in conjunction to your picture is treading closely to advertising.




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm sorry. Perhaps I misunderstand but I would NOT pay more than the price of an original (not DIY) pair.



I am guessing you would never buy a DIY pair at all.


----------



## j_limandri

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I'm sorry. Perhaps I misunderstand but I would NOT pay more than the price of an original (not DIY) pair.



Ok. Thanks so much for your answer. I'm just trying to figure out pricing.


----------



## gymangel812

j_limandri said:


> Hi guys. Weird question here, but how much would you guys pay for shoes like that? I would like to start strassing shoes to sell for a little extra money, and I think these are worth the same, if not more than the original crystal pigalles. Mine certainly use more crystals.


i'm thinking they will sell for far less than an original pair. people like the original and might question how well they were done DIY. between the cost of the shoes and crystals, i don't think you'd make much profit. jmo of course.


----------



## ishelika

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I agree!!!


 
I also agree!


----------



## slpceline

Roussel: I love your NP's just as they are! They're gorgeous!

J_limandri: Those Declics are *to die for*. I love the color. Did you try the microfiber cloth yet? I'd be *extremely* reluctant to try a solvent: I'd be too afraid that it would leach under the crystals and cause them to fall off.

Like others have said, maybe just try to pick off the more noticeable chunks of glue with tweezers.


----------



## indypup

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i'm sorry. Perhaps i misunderstand but i would not pay more than the price of an original (not diy) pair.



ita!


----------



## j_limandri

slpceline said:


> Roussel: I love your NP's just as they are! They're gorgeous!
> 
> J_limandri: Those Declics are *to die for*. I love the color. Did you try the microfiber cloth yet? I'd be *extremely* reluctant to try a solvent: I'd be too afraid that it would leach under the crystals and cause them to fall off.
> 
> Like others have said, maybe just try to pick off the more noticeable chunks of glue with tweezers.



Thank you so much!
I havent tried yet. But I was thinking that exact same thing about the crystals falling off.

Hey guys, like I said earlier, I have a pair of hot pink suede decolettes I want to do. I was thinking ruby and siam for the colors? No? Its a really hard pink to match.


----------



## slpceline

j_limandri said:


> Hey guys, like I said earlier, I have a pair of hot pink suede decolettes I want to do. I was thinking ruby and siam for the colors? No? Its a really hard pink to match.



What about Indian pink? I think it was Ochie who (beautifully) strassed a pair of hot pink yoyo's with that color crystals. Can you post some pictures of your decolletes, so we can get an idea of the color?


----------



## j_limandri




----------



## slpceline

^^^
Wow, those are really beautiful! I think Indian Pink would look superb!


----------



## PyAri

Lovely decolletes!


----------



## Miss T.

Which glue is best for strassing? I use barge cement, but a few of the crystals have fallen off already.  Any suggestions?


----------



## j_limandri

Gemtac glue.


----------



## j_limandri

j_limandri said:


>


I think I was going to go with the Volcano crystal for these. Or maybe Ruby...Or both. Has anyone bought the Fuschia AB crystal?


----------



## gymangel812

Miss T. said:


> Which glue is best for strassing? I use barge cement, but a few of the crystals have fallen off already.  Any suggestions?


did you try e6000? i find that to be pretty strong


----------



## Popsicool

j_limandri said:


> I think I was going to go with the Volcano crystal for these. Or maybe Ruby...Or both. Has anyone bought the Fuschia AB crystal?



OoO volcano would go GORGE!!! I'm going my suede Indien Pink Ron Rons in volcano. Highly recommended..


----------



## BattyBugs

roussel  - They are beautiful! I like them the way they are now.
j_limandri  - The blue is so pretty! Nice job!


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you, *j_limandri* and *gymangel812*, I´ll try to get one or both of them and test if they are stronger.


----------



## handbag_newbie

I wanted to get these as potential DIY wedding shoes...but the listings say that one is beige and one is tan...can these be dyed to the same color or will they come out different?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200500564766&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150471639682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks ladies!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LavenderIce said:


> btw *LL* you better back away from JK!  He's my Jabbawockeez shirt twin and therefore my soulmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get :back2topic: my crystals for my first DIY strass are on the way.




OMG OMG OMG....*dies of jealousy*!!!!!!!! *Lav*, you are my hero!! Teach me your ways!! (should *you*, *bambolina* and *I* be starting a NKOTB and CL addicts group?? I think so!!)

*Roussel*- absolutely stunning!! Another fabulous job  

*slp*- GORGEOUS!!! I love those so much!! I have a pair of white satin slingbacks that I'm hoping to do in AB  Now i just need to get my butt in gear and order some crystals!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ladies....I finally finished one shoe!  It was definitely WAY more time consuming than I though it would be!  Now I just have to do the second one, lol.  Sorry for the bad pics, for the life of me I _cannot_ get the pictures to come out right or do the shoes justice (they are way prettier irl).  The first pic is probably the closest to what it should be.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^  Great job!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG- *LouboutinNerd*- I literally gasped out loud!!!!

*THOSE ARE INCREDIBLE!!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!*


----------



## ishelika

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies....I finally finished one shoe! It was definitely WAY more time consuming than I though it would be! Now I just have to do the second one, lol. Sorry for the bad pics, for the life of me I _cannot_ get the pictures to come out right or do the shoes justice (they are way prettier irl). The first pic is probably the closest to what it should be.


 
OMGGGGGGGG these are beautiful!!!! The best DIY so far!
What color crystals did you use????


----------



## slpceline

Holy Moly! LouboutinNerd! Those are *amazing*! People are going to stop you in the street just to stare at your shoes (I would!)

Congratulations!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shut...  tha.... effing... door 

you did a FABULOUS job.  The placement is superb, the color STUNNING 



LouboutinNerd said:


>


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks *handbag, ll, ishelika, slpceline*, and *DC*!

*ishelika* - I used volcano crystals - sizes 7ss, 9ss, 12ss, 16ss, and 20ss.  I knew after seeing* roussel *and* rilos* incredible volcano shoes that I had to do a pair in volcano!  The cool thing about those crystals is they change color depending on the angle and the background color of the shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

*louboutinnerd*, absolutely stunning!!


----------



## CMP86

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies....I finally finished one shoe!  It was definitely WAY more time consuming than I though it would be!  Now I just have to do the second one, lol.  Sorry for the bad pics, for the life of me I _cannot_ get the pictures to come out right or do the shoes justice (they are way prettier irl).  The first pic is probably the closest to what it should be.



OMG!!!  Those are to DIE FOR!!!


----------



## compulsive

Holy shiznit, *Louboutin*!  They are... INCREDIBLE!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

hi ladies- quick question-

I am trying to get my act together to order some crystals for my strass project. I'm doing AB on white satin, and my question is, should I go with gemtac glue or hotfix? Will the glue show between the crystals? 

My instinct is to go with glue because I'm clumsy and feel like I'll probably burn myself or my shoes with a hotfix tool....thoughts?? TIA!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thank you so much* rdgldy, CMP, and compulsive*!  I'm really excited to start on the second one so I can wear them out!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

louboutinlawyer said:


> hi ladies- quick question-
> 
> I am trying to get my act together to order some crystals for my strass project. I'm doing AB on white satin, and my question is, should I go with gemtac glue or hotfix? Will the glue show between the crystals?
> 
> My instinct is to go with glue because I'm clumsy and feel like I'll probably burn myself or my shoes with a hotfix tool....thoughts?? TIA!



*ll* - I would use the glue - apparently the hotfix tool doesn't bond very well and you may lose some stones.  You may be able to see the glue, but it dries clear, so the affect should be minimal on white satin.  Just make sure to only use as much glue as you need - otherwise it will spill out the sides of the crystals.


----------



## handbag_newbie

handbag_newbie said:


> I wanted to get these as potential DIY wedding shoes...but the listings say that one is beige and one is tan...can these be dyed to the same color or will they come out different?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200500564766&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150471639682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks ladies!



would it be better to strass these instead of dyeing them? I bought them because I've been wanting to DIY something, just need advice to make them look the same


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LouboutinNerd said:


> *ll* - I would use the glue - apparently the hotfix tool doesn't bond very well and you may lose some stones.  You may be able to see the glue, but it dries clear, so the affect should be minimal on white satin.  Just make sure to only use as much glue as you need - otherwise it will spill out the sides of the crystals.



Thanks so much, sweets! 

Where do you buy your crystals from? are there any sellers on ebay that anyone can recommend?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^You are welcome!  I bought them from Dreamtime Creations - they seem to have good prices, and shipping is either or free or super cheap depending on how much you buy.  I know some other ladies bought their crystals there as well.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LouboutinNerd said:


> ^You are welcome!  I bought them from Dreamtime Creations - they seem to have good prices, and shipping is either or free or super cheap depending on how much you buy.  I know some other ladies bought their crystals there as well.



Awesome. That's where I'm looking right at this moment. Thanks!!  Hopefully I can get them and get started soon!!


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Louboutinlawyer I would also *definitely* recommend Gem-Tac. Before I started on mine I looked up Hotfix and found out that the Hotfix tool takes about 20 seconds per crystal to set properly! At that rate, my DIY would have taken ten years!

Gem-Tac is easy to work with. I get oozing every now and again, but whenever I go back to pick it off, I can't find it anymore (i.e. it dries very clear, with no change to the color of the satin.)

I also order from Dreamtime.

Looking forward to seeing your project


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Good luck* ll*!  Can't wait to see your strassed pair!


----------



## bambolina

*LouboutinNerd *OMG! How GORGEOUS!! What a fabulous job you did! I absolutely love it!!




louboutinlawyer said:


> OMG OMG OMG....*dies of jealousy*!!!!!!!! Lav, you are my hero!! Teach me your ways!! (should you, bambolina and I be starting a NKOTB and CL addicts group?? I think so!!)


I concur! The NKOTB+CL addicts, that's us!


----------



## frick&frack

that is the most breathtakingly gorgeous pair of shoes I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!

I haven't been tempted to strass...until I saw these...



LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies....I finally finished one shoe! It was definitely WAY more time consuming than I though it would be! Now I just have to do the second one, lol. Sorry for the bad pics, for the life of me I _cannot_ get the pictures to come out right or do the shoes justice (they are way prettier irl). The first pic is probably the closest to what it should be.


----------



## Melocoton

*LouboutinNerd*,
AAAAAAAAAMMMMMAZING!  Can't wait to see the finished pair.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## alyssa08

WOW louboutinnerd! words cannot explain how simply amazing those turned out! I love your shoe choice with the fontanetes... the purple/magenta (can't tell) suede peaking out looks fabulous. you have a great eye


----------



## louboutinlawyer

slpceline said:


> ^^^
> Louboutinlawyer I would also *definitely* recommend Gem-Tac. Before I started on mine I looked up Hotfix and found out that the Hotfix tool takes about 20 seconds per crystal to set properly! At that rate, my DIY would have taken ten years!
> 
> Gem-Tac is easy to work with. I get oozing every now and again, but whenever I go back to pick it off, I can't find it anymore (i.e. it dries very clear, with no change to the color of the satin.)
> 
> I also order from Dreamtime.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your project



Awesome, thanks so much, slp!!  I'm trying to order right now, but for some reason dreamtime isn't recognizing my postal code as being legit...GRR...My condo is brand new, and I've also had this problem with ebay!! SO ANNOYING!!!



LouboutinNerd said:


> Good luck* ll*!  Can't wait to see your strassed pair!



Thanks, LN! 


bambolina said:


> I concur! The NKOTB+CL addicts, that's us!



IT'S HAPPENING!!! lol!  I love it!!!


----------



## 5elle

frick&frack said:


> that is the most breathtakingly gorgeous pair of shoes I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I haven't been tempted to strass...until I saw these...



What she said!!!


----------



## roussel

OMG! LouboutinNerd those are beyond gorgeous!!! I love the volcano crystals against the pink!  Amazing amazing


----------



## mssmelanie

LouboutinNerd said:


> Thanks *handbag, ll, ishelika, slpceline*, and *DC*!
> 
> *ishelika* - I used volcano crystals - sizes 7ss, 9ss, 12ss, 16ss, and 20ss. I knew after seeing* roussel *and* rilos* incredible volcano shoes that I had to do a pair in volcano! The cool thing about those crystals is they change color depending on the angle and the background color of the shoe.


 
These are truly amazing!  I have crystallized dozens of phones and other items so I can totally appreciate the work and detail.. You're color choices for the crystals and the placement is just breathtaking.  I would love to strass a pair..For now I'm just practicing on the glittering on non CLs..Hopefully I can move to strassing soon!


----------



## maggiesze1

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies....I finally finished one shoe!  It was definitely WAY more time consuming than I though it would be!  Now I just have to do the second one, lol.  Sorry for the bad pics, for the life of me I _cannot_ get the pictures to come out right or do the shoes justice (they are way prettier irl).  The first pic is probably the closest to what it should be.



OMG!!! OMG!! *** faints*** Just Gorgeous!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!!


----------



## j_limandri

Hi guys. I'm going to order some volcano crystals too, but ive found dreamtime to be more expensive. For 5ss crystals, for example, a bag of 1,440 cost $54, as opposed to $43 at merchantoverseas.com, and $45 at kgottfriendinc.com. Same goes with the other sizes of volcano on dreamtime; more expensive. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## maggiesze1

I am going to order some volcano crystals too to strass my Cramberry Miss Boxe. I think I am going to order them from danceshopper.com because it seems like they are much cheaper than dreamtime...


----------



## smurfet

*OMG, LouboutinNerd!  ABSOLUTELY BREATHTAKING!  Just amazing!!!!*


----------



## Popsicool

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies....I finally finished one shoe!  It was definitely WAY more time consuming than I though it would be!  Now I just have to do the second one, lol.  Sorry for the bad pics, for the life of me I _cannot_ get the pictures to come out right or do the shoes justice (they are way prettier irl).  The first pic is probably the closest to what it should be.



OMG YES!! !

You did an amazing job. Love volcano crystals!!!


----------



## **shoelover**

LouboutinNerd...i'm lost for words :faints: there  amazing!!!


----------



## yousofine

I had a pair of Cortina that broke the heel just at the middle. So here is a DIY with a cobbler.

We looked at a lot of fabrics, exotics and ended with a green skin for the heel. Thin he did a great job. You cant tell its been fixed.
The green skin looks perfect with the satin -just difficult to capture in pics.
The new heels are a bit "fatter" but I'm still satisfied with the result.

The old heels:




Two new heels:




A new heel:




Close up:


----------



## yousofine

LouboutinNerd said:


>



WOW!!!!! I wanna do this too. It's AMAZING!


----------



## JetSetGo!

LouboutinNerd said:


>



They are absolutely AMAZING, *LN*!!!! 

Congrats on the fix, *yousofine*!


----------



## amazigrace

All of these strassed shoes are simply gorgeous!
You girls have done a fantastic job, and they
look SO professional. Now I have the bug to strass
a pair. Darnit, you girls!


----------



## ericanjensen

Can black be dyed anything other than black?


----------



## laurenam

^ I don't think so


----------



## laurayuki

amazing strass!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thank you *bambolina, frick&frack *(you have to do a strass - so worth it!), *Melocoton, alyssa, 5elle, roussel *(you were my original inspiration - I still drool over yours!), *mssmelanie* (you should move to strassing since you are already a pro at it!), *maggiesze, BattyBugs, smurfet, Popsicool, shoelover, yousofine *(your heels came out great from the cobbler!), *Jet, amazigrace*, and *Laura!*  You ladies are the best


----------



## jeNYC

Hi Ladies, I wanted to know if you can use Gem-Tac for patent leather?  E6000 dries too fast.  Thank you.


----------



## LavenderIce

jeNYC said:


> Hi Ladies, I wanted to know if you can use Gem-Tac for patent leather? E6000 dries too fast. Thank you.


 
Yes, you can.


----------



## jeNYC

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, you can.


 

Thanks LavenderIce...have u personally used gem tac on patent?  if so, any tips on applying?


----------



## Purrrfect

OMG!!!  You ladies are so talented - you all should start businesses making custom CL designs for those of us less talented....


----------



## bambolina

Gosh... I am about to have a mild heart attack... That gold pleather I ordered for the toe of my NP's is such a pain to stick on! Argh! I think I'm just going to end up strassing them toes, me.


----------



## LavenderIce

jeNYC said:


> Thanks LavenderIce...have u personally used gem tac on patent? if so, any tips on applying?


 
Yes, gem tac works very well.  The hold is good and if you need to remove extra spillage or remove the crystals, it comes of easily.  I enjoy working with it more than E6000, which has such a strong, noxious odor.  Well, noxious and intolerable to me.  

*Bambolina*--can't wait to see!  I'm sorry you're having a hard time with the pleather.  I would have liked to see a metallic tip, but strass will be okay.


----------



## strsusc

OMG...*LouboutinNerd* I am speechless and hyperventilating over that shoe...I think yuo may have just inspired me to want to volcano strass something...OMG


----------



## ohh_lala

I've just started my first strass project, on a pair of Bigorno 100 satin pumps. They will be my wedding shoe when I get married next year. So 4 hours and 800 crystals later here is the first progress photo. 

(hopefully this works)


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Those are stunning! I can't wait to see the final result!

I'm so jealous... I wish I had seen this thread a year ago so I could have had strassed shoes for my wedding

I know this is early, but I *demand* modeling pictures with the dress etc. when you wear them for your wedding


----------



## laurenam

slpceline said:


> I'm so jealous... I wish I had seen this thread a year ago so I could have had strassed shoes for my wedding


 

Me too! My wedding shoes were suede EB declics. I wish I would have strassed them!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks *strsusc*!  You should totally do a volcano strass - it's got to be one of the coolest crystals!

*ohh_lala *- OMG, those are amazing so far!  i can't wait to see the finished shoes!  Are those crystal AB? And I second *slpceline's* request - you've got to post modeling pics with your dress!


----------



## ohh_lala

*LouboutinNerd * Yes they are crystal AB. 

Ironically I stumbled across this forum while trying to find photos of the samira strass to show my mother (they were originally going to be my wedding shoe) 

Once they are finished I'll post modeling photos.


----------



## lolitablue

strsusc said:


> OMG...*LouboutinNerd* I am speechless and hyperventilating over that shoe...I think yuo may have just inspired me to want to volcano strass something...OMG


 
OMG!! Yes, they are absolutely amazingly inspiring!!! Woowwwww!!!


----------



## 5elle

bambolina said:


> Gosh... I am about to have a mild heart attack... That gold pleather I ordered for the toe of my NP's is such a pain to stick on! Argh! I think I'm just going to end up strassing them toes, me.



How about gold paint?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lolitablue said:


> OMG!! Yes, they are absolutely amazingly inspiring!!! Woowwwww!!!



Thank you sweetie!  I couldn't have done it without your help!


----------



## bambolina

LavenderIce said:


> *Bambolina*--can't wait to see!  I'm sorry you're having a hard time with the pleather.  I would have liked to see a metallic tip, but strass will be okay.


Oh I am having a nightmare of a time with the pleather! LOL
What really bugs me is the fact that in the "creases" it doesn't look properly finished, like on top of the soles and all... I guess strass will have to do! LOL



5elle said:


> How about gold paint?


I had tried with gold leaf and even that did not come out too nice, because the shoes are canvas... Ugh. More strassing for me, looks like! LOL


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bambolina said:


> Oh I am having a nightmare of a time with the pleather! LOL
> What really bugs me is the fact that in the "creases" it doesn't look properly finished, like on top of the soles and all... I guess strass will have to do! LOL
> 
> 
> I had tried with gold leaf and even that did not come out too nice, because the shoes are canvas... Ugh. More strassing for me, looks like! LOL



*bambolina* - sorry to hear that you are having problems with it - but, at least look on the bright side - they will have more bling!


----------



## bambolina

LouboutinNerd said:


> *bambolina* - sorry to hear that you are having problems with it - but, at least look on the bright side - they will have more bling!


Thank you my dear! 

I think I have found a way to apply it better and more easily... 
But now... I'm really undecided... 

I was able to get them to look _somewhat _normal, but I'm very very picky and I wish I could just say "they're staying this way" but I don't know... 

This is what the toes look like right now if you really look at it super closely...


----------



## bambolina

And worn. (Pardon my dire need of a pedi and the imprint of my flip flops on the top of my foot... LOL)


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Bambolina*, those are absolutely STUNNING!! Amazing job, lady!! D-Dub will be VERY impressed


----------



## slpceline

bambolina said:


> (Pardon my dire need of a pedi and the imprint of my flip flops on the top of my foot... LOL)



I don't know... your pedi looks pretty good to me!

IMO the toe looks quite good while worn. I know what you mean when you say they're not perfect and that this bothers you, but realistically, no one will *ever* look at your shoes that closely, even if you encounter another tPF'er on the street!


----------



## ishelika

bambolina said:


> And worn. (Pardon my dire need of a pedi and the imprint of my flip flops on the top of my foot... LOL)


 
I love em I think you did a great job!


----------



## gymangel812

bambolina said:


> And worn. (Pardon my dire need of a pedi and the imprint of my flip flops on the top of my foot... LOL)


i think they look great  where did you get this pleather? i'm doing fire opal too and need to cover the cork toe. how did you apply it?


----------



## bambolina

*LouboutinLawyer *Thank you so much, lady!  Ddub better like them or else it's my little foot on his boney behind! 

*slpceline *Thank you for the encouragement! I know that people won't notice but I think I'm a little bit OCD... LOL 

*ishelika *Thank you so much, you're sweet! 

*gymangel *Thank you thank you!  I bought that pleather off eBay and I used  contact glue. I unglued the Louboutin leather "cover" on the insole a little bit so that I could reglue it on top of the pleather. I covered both the toe of the shoe and the piece of pleather with the glue, waited 10 minutes, then pressed the pleather onto the toe, making sure to stretch it over the tip and pressing it into the corners and creases as much as possible. I used an x-acto knife to force the pleather to really get in between the platform and the upper part of the shoe around the peep toe properly, and I let it dry. Only once it was dry did I cut off the extra with the x-acto knife, then I re-glued the Louboutin insole cover on top of the pleather.
Hope this helps! I can't wait to see how beautiful your DIY turns out, I'm sure it will look amazing! 


http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=260605


----------



## cjones99

Hello! 
Thinking about strassing my CL's
Would I be able to strass CL Open Clic in patent camel colour?
If so what crystals to use?

Any help would be great! All you strassers shoes have inspired me to try my own!


----------



## LavenderIce

*LN*--your volcano strass Fontanetes are incredible!  

*bambolina*--I think the pleather looks fine.  I'm sure it looks way better than the gold leaf.  I don't think those creases will be visible from afar.


----------



## BattyBugs

Ln & bambolina...I think both of you have done an amazing job so far. It takes way more patience than I have to do this, so I have a lot of admiration for all of you ladies who do it.


----------



## handbag_newbie

I'll be getting these shoes in today and I want to get started on my potential DIY wedding shoe if they fit (I bought one 37 and one 38).

If they do fit, I want to start working on them now so that if I royally mess the shoe up, I have time to buy something else before my wedding in November.

My color is lavender and gold so I'm not sure if a lavender strass is possible since the toe and heel are gold, or if I should go with the classic white strass.

Any suggestions ladies? 

Also, if someone could help me with an estimate of the number of crystals I'll need and the glue that will work best, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## 5elle

^^What about a crystal like Vitrail Light that is predominantly purple but would pick up the gold? Also, are you going to dye the shoes a base colour first? You mentioned one was darker than the other so it will be important to have a common base.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^ Is it this stone?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1440-Swarovski-4mm-A2090-4-Vitrail-Light-Flat-Back-Cabs-/110564938812?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19be2f143c


----------



## 5elle

handbag_newbie said:


> ^ Is it this stone?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1440-Swarovski-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19be2f143c



Yes, as far as I know. The lighting there is awful though - if you do a Google image search for Vitrail Light you will get a much better idea of the colours. Like Volcano, it can look very different depending upon the angle.


----------



## handbag_newbie

5elle said:


> Yes, as far as I know. The lighting there is awful though - if you do a Google image search for Vitrail Light you will get a much better idea of the colours. Like Volcano, it can look very different depending upon the angle.



ok that is perfect! I have a volcano strass on my list due to *louboutinnerd's *beautiful reveal, so maybe this can be my version!

Anyone know approximately how many of each size I should get for this shoe?


----------



## CrystalsXpress

handbag_newbie said:


> ^ Is it this stone?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1440-Swarovski-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19be2f143c



No, it is not.  This stone is style/article #2090/4 which is a cab and does not have those nice facets which reflect and refract the light so the stone gives off a glittering effect.  You want style/article #2028 which has 14 facets.  The color really seems off to me in that photo as well because Light Vitrail is not a solid color coating.
That said, you are going to have a very hard time acquiring the 2028s in Crystal Vitrail Light because it has been out of production for several years now.  Every once in a while Swarovski will do a special run of this coating in a limited size range but I can't recall seeing it offered in the smaller 5/7/9/12 sizes for some time now.
If you have your heart set on Crystal Vitrail Light then you might need to go to Plan B or Plan C.  Plan B would be to have a vendor such as Rhinestoneshop (and I think maybe Dreamtime can do this for you too) do a custom order for the Light Vitrail aftermarket coating on the Crystal stones in the sizes you need.  Be sure to specify you want the coating applied to a Crystal stone because unlike Swarovski products, aftermarket coatings can be applied to any base stone color.  Expect to pay around a 25% premium for the aftermarket coating and be sure to not mix and match your order with some genuine Swarovski coated stones and some aftermarket coated stones because while both coatings are fabulous, they are not perfect matches to each other.
Plan C would be to use the Preciosa rhinestones as they are a very very close second to Swarovski and I believe they offer a Light Vitrail coating in their regular production line.  I've never seen this stone myself so you might want to purchase a sample to be sure it has the blue/lavender flash and not a blue/pink flash.  
Hope this helps.

Karin


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Thanks Karin, the stone was suggested to me but I do not have a set plan yet. Any other suggestions are appreciated 

These are on the Dreamtime Creations website...is it the right stone?

http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/c...-rhinestones-5ss-vitrail-medium-foiled-17080/

They seem to have it in 5ss, 6ss, 9ss, 20ss, 34ss, and 48ss


----------



## CrystalsXpress

handbag_newbie said:


> ^Thanks Karin, the stone was suggested to me but I do not have a set plan yet. Any other suggestions are appreciated
> 
> These are on the Dreamtime Creations website...is it the right stone?
> 
> http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/c...-rhinestones-5ss-vitrail-medium-foiled-17080/
> 
> They seem to have it in 5ss, 6ss, 9ss, 20ss, 34ss, and 48ss



Yes, right style and right coating though the listing is confusing because the title says Vitrail Medium, which is a green and pink coating, and the description and picture state Vitrail Light.  I would want to confirm I was ordering Vitrail Light before placing an order.
I may have mentioned it before in this forum, but one of my pet peeves about this particular vendor is that they do not label their aftermarket coatings as such.  It is easy enough to know for example that Aqua Champagne is an aftermarket coating because Swarovski does not make a Champagne coating.  But when the aftermarket and genuine Swarovski coatings share the same name, such as Light Vitrail, then I think it creates unnecessary confusion.  Say you order from them and the coating is the aftermarket coating, which I suspect this is.  Then you run short of stones or need sizes this vendor doesn't stock so you order some elsewhere too but receive the genuine Swarovski coating.  The stones won't be a perfect match.  I suggest you confirm with them before you order whether the coating is the Swarovski coating or aftermarket coating so you'll know what you are purchasing.  

Karin


----------



## IslandSpice

roussel said:


> Half-done one shoe of my NPs. I still need to cover the tips and heel. I'll post in the next pic soon.


 BEAUTIFUL! May I ask what color crystal you used? I have a canvas pair I want to strass and this looks perfect!


----------



## jeNYC

hey ladies, i just wanna inform you that if you find lower prices on the crystals at any site, you can email www.dreamtimecreations.com and they will match the price!! i did it and it worked, good thing is, they have free shipping!


----------



## CrystalsXpress

jeNYC said:


> hey ladies, i just wanna inform you that if you find lower prices on the crystals at any site, you can email www.dreamtimecreations.com and they will match the price!! i did it and it worked, good thing is, they have free shipping!



Why wouldn't you simply purchase them from the lower priced vendor in the first place?

Karin


----------



## bambolina

*Lav *- Thank you! It is true that the pleather looks about a million times better than the gold leaf though... the gold leaf looked really messy.

*BattyBugs *- Thanks! The scary thing is, I am so not a patient person, I have no idea how I pulled off this strassing project! LOL


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LouboutinNerd *- They are BREATHTAKING!!!!!!!  

*R*, your NPs look spectacular!!!!!   Which ones are they?   I actually love them as is, with the metallic gold heel as a contrast to all of that incredible strass!


----------



## jeNYC

CrystalsXpress said:


> Why wouldn't you simply purchase them from the lower priced vendor in the first place?
> 
> Karin


 

because i havent found a site that has lower prices AND free shipping


----------



## CrystalsXpress

jeNYC said:


> because i havent found a site that has lower prices AND free shipping



I thought MO offered free shipping, or maybe that is just for special promotional days?  I know in the past I have referred people to their site because they are one of the few companies that offers free international shipping when you spend a certain amount, I would have thought they would offer the free shipping to US customers as well.

Karin


----------



## PyAri

LouboutinNerd said:


> Ladies....I finally finished one shoe! It was definitely WAY more time consuming than I though it would be! Now I just have to do the second one, lol. Sorry for the bad pics, for the life of me I _cannot_ get the pictures to come out right or do the shoes justice (they are way prettier irl). The first pic is probably the closest to what it should be.


OMG!! This is the first time I've ever used this icon, but these shoes are very deserving! . LN you did an amazing job, I absolutely love it.  Thank you so much for sharing.  Now you MUST post modeling and close up shots!


----------



## j_limandri

Just wondering, when strassing, we're supposed to use foiled stones right?


----------



## lolitablue

j_limandri said:


> Just wondering, when strassing, we're supposed to use foiled stones right?


 
Do you mean crystals?  If so, yes!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Hey everyone! I finally got my numero prives in yesterday! They are a mismatched pair so I need to take the smaller one to the cobbler to get the sling extended so that it's not so tight. While it's in surgery, I wanted to see if anyone can advise me as to how many crystals I should order for a size 37/38 slingback.






Thanks to *5elle's* suggestion, I will be using the Vitrail Light crystal. I just need to know what sizes I should buy and how many of each.






Thanks everyone!


----------



## ohh_lala

So far I have used:
800 ss6
800 ss10
500 ss16

I've just ordered the same quantities again so I can finish the other shoe. 
I wish I'd ordered the ss20 as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok just to clarify then:

1600 ss6
1600 ss10
1000 ss16

maybe some ss20?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*bambolina* - I think the pleather looks great!  TBH, I don't notice anything off about it - you did an amazing job!

*handbag *- I think the lavender strass would look gorgeous with the gold!  But, I think you can't go wrong with either that or a white strass. I do love the vitral stones!  And yes, get some SS20 - I used about 1/5 gross for my first shoe, but that will probably be enough for both since you don't have the back of the shoe to strass also.

Thank you to *Lav, BattyBugs, fiery, PyAri* (I will totally post modeling pics when they are both done!)


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *LN*! 

Should I lower the count for another size since I'll be getting some 20ss? Thanks ladies for all the advice! I would never have the courage to do this without you all!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I was able to find the Vitrail Light at my local store but 12ss is the smallest size they carry. Dreamtime Creations has 9ss but I can't find 7ss anywhere. Would 6ss be too small?


----------



## j_limandri

*Handbag*, I used 5ss, 9ss, 16ss, and 20ss for my shoes. I preferred the 5ss for spaces too small for the 9ss. Then again, I tried to completely cover the shoe, not leave spaces in between like ones put out by Louboutin. If you wanted to cover the entire shoe, I'd recommend 200-300 20ss, 1,000 9ss, 1,000 16ss, and 1,000 5ss. And that's just for one shoe. Hope this helps.


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Agree. Small stones like 5ss are essential.


----------



## handbag_newbie

j_limandri said:


> *Handbag*, I used 5ss, 9ss, 16ss, and 20ss for my shoes. I preferred the 5ss for spaces too small for the 9ss. Then again, I tried to completely cover the shoe, not leave spaces in between like ones put out by Louboutin. If you wanted to cover the entire shoe, I'd recommend 200-300 20ss, 1,000 9ss, 1,000 16ss, and 1,000 5ss. And that's just for one shoe. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the advice!

I ended up buying the 12-16ss from my local vendor. I contacted Dreamtime about the 7ss but I'll also see if they have the 5ss in this color (they only have vitrail medium in 5). According to the size chart the 5ss and 6ss look pretty close, so I may just end up getting the 6ss



slpceline said:


> ^^^
> Agree. Small stones like 5ss are essential.



               So far I ordered this: 

 SS12 - 4 gross

SS16 - 4 gross

SS20 - 1 gross

What do you recommend for the 6ss and 9ss?

SS6-15 gross?
SS9-7 gross?


----------



## j_limandri

What you could do as well is leave small spaces open for the 5/6ss and buy a similar color and place them in at then end of your project, after all the other crystals have been placed.


----------



## j_limandri

Do you guys think Louboutin uses a professional grade glue or just something just like Gemtac or E600, but the Euro version?


----------



## slpceline

handbag_newbie said:


> So far I ordered this:
> 
> SS12 - 4 gross
> 
> SS16 - 4 gross
> 
> SS20 - 1 gross
> 
> What do you recommend for the 6ss and 9ss?
> 
> SS6-15 gross?
> SS9-7 gross?



Maybe I use a lot of little stones, but both my projects have needed over 30 gross of the 5ss.
To make sure you don't order too much, you could just get started, and after one shoe is finished you'll have a better idea of which crystals you'll need more of, and you could order more at that time.


----------



## handbag_newbie

slpceline said:


> Maybe I use a lot of little stones, but both my projects have needed over 30 gross of the 5ss.
> To make sure you don't order too much, you could just get started, and after one shoe is finished you'll have a better idea of which crystals you'll need more of, and you could order more at that time.



true...mine is a slingback though and I'm not doing the heel so hopefully these amounts will suffice


----------



## j_limandri

Did you buy those slingbacks from discount shoe warehouse on ebay?


----------



## handbag_newbie

j_limandri said:


> Did you buy those slingbacks from discount shoe warehouse on ebay?


  yup


----------



## j_limandri

After I saw that I immediately went and bought a mismatched pair too! Damn you!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^ :ninja: *tee hee*


----------



## j_limandri

The ones I got were the same size, but one was black, and one was very dark brown. I could disguise that with crystals!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^nice!


----------



## handbag_newbie

5elle said:


> ^^What about a crystal like Vitrail Light that is predominantly purple but would pick up the gold? Also, are you going to dye the shoes a base colour first? You mentioned one was darker than the other so it will be important to have a common base.



Just realized that I never answered your question...sorry about that!

They turned out to be the same color! 

*pws22:* I remember that you strassed the caviar looking shoes...about how many total crystals did you use? I know that you didn't do the heel either


----------



## handbag_newbie

Just got my 20ss, 16ss, and 12ss in the mail to start my project! Got some E-6000 from Wal-Mart but I think I want to use Gem-Tac with the recommendations I have received. I need tweezers anyways...what do you all recommend before I go?

Update: My local Michael's doesn't carry Gem-Tac


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok I've been at it on and off for about an hour...this is my progress so far. E-6000 isn't as bad as I thought, especially on this color canvas.


----------



## handbag_newbie

completed 1/2 gross of 20ss...do you experienced strassers think that's enough of this size?

If so, what do you recommend for the next step?

Thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

I have no experience, but I think they are going to look pretty when you are finished.


----------



## j_limandri

Handbag, honestly I'm not sure if I like the purplish tint on the light canvas. I always try to match the crystal's color to the background. I think a gold would look great.


----------



## handbag_newbie

j_limandri said:


> Handbag, honestly I'm not sure if I like the purplish tint on the light canvas. I always try to match the crystal's color to the background. I think a gold would look great.



My wedding color is lavender with gold accents, which is the contrast I am looking for. 

Would anyone recommend coloring the canvas a different color before I proceed?


----------



## j_limandri

Oh ok. If you put them close enough together, I think they'll look fine then.


----------



## handbag_newbie

j_limandri said:


> Oh ok. If you put them close enough together, I think they'll look fine then.



I'm ordering 10 gross of 9ss and 5ss or 6ss (depending on availability) to start and I'll order more if needed. It's tricky ordering since it's a slingback. I ordered 1 gross of the 20ss and only used 1/2. Should I add the rest since I'll be filling in the gaps anyways with the smaller stones


----------



## j_limandri

Yes, I always used asll my 20ss. Plus, it looks nice to have a little variation. Although, I have noticed that real louboutin have large crystals surrounded by small crystals., then another large crystals surrounded by small ones. I like to mix it up a bit and put clusters of 20ss and 16ss, mixed with 5ss and 9ss.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Here's an update shot of Day 2...about 2 hours of work


----------



## bambolina

handbag_newbie said:


> Here's an update shot of Day 2...about 2 hours of work



I am LOVING it! Beautiful! Can't wait to see the finished shoes! Great job so far!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Thanks! I really admire you all who have finished a strass project. It's a lot of work!

I haven't ordered the 9ss or 7/6/5ss yet but my plan is to use all of the 20/16/12ss that I have before I fill in the gaps


----------



## bambolina

Alright, so Project Ruby Red Slippers is finally finished! And... we're off to see the wizard!


Follow the yellow brick road...


----------



## handbag_newbie

^  you did such an amazing job!


----------



## Melocoton

Holy fantastic work, Bambolina.  I LOOVE them!


----------



## BattyBugs

They look amazing, Bambolina!


----------



## slpceline

Bambolina! Those are *show-stoppers*! Congratulations!


----------



## 5elle

Congrats *Bambolina*! They are STUNNING!! 

*Handbag* I'm so pleased the shoes turned out to be the same colour and that the vitrail light is working out for you - they look absolutely gorgeous so far!!

I'm getting strass-NP fever looking at all these creations!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Thanks so much for the recommendation 5elle!

Here's Day 2 progress so far (not sure if I'll continue but it's getting easier)














Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## smurfet

I'm very pleased with my first strass project (silver and crystal swarovskis against black patent Decolzeps) and had fun wearing them last night with a black and white dress.  After seeing *LN*'s volcano Fontanetes, I am dying to do something in volcano. 

Do you think I'll be able to get away with strassing an entire pair of black suede Yoyo's with volcanos?  Or should I play it safe and stay with the same color family, such as black diamond AB?  

Also, my CLs are usually 120mm or higher.  I only have 2 or 3 pairs of 100mm's.  The black Yoyo's are 100's.  I never wear them because I find them too boring (the height combined with the suede).  But, do you think they are worth strassing?  I mean, strassing makes the shoes very "look at me" and special, especially in a color like the volcano.  Do you think it'd be lame to strass a pair of 100s- is it kinda like seeing a pair of gorgeous evening shoes with kitten heels?


----------



## smurfet

Very pretty *handbag_newbie!*  Are you using all the same size rhinestones?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Since I own a pair of actual (not DIY) Louboutin 100mm strass yoyos, I would suspect that Msr. would not deem them boring. But I guess they might appear boring to some.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...loubies-a-collection-556142.html#post14142243


----------



## handbag_newbie

smurfet said:


> Very pretty *handbag_newbie!*  Are you using all the same size rhinestones?



Thanks!

I'm using 20ss, 16ss, and 12ss. I was going to order the 9ss and a smaller stone (5/6/7ss) but I actually like the chunky look, especially since the shoe will be under my wedding dress.


----------



## smurfet

OMG!  Beautiful Yoyo's *Nakedmosher*!  Thank you for showing them to me!  I'm totally going to strass my suede Yoyo's now!  May I ask what you usually wear them with?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

smurfet said:


> OMG! Beautiful Yoyo's *Nakedmosher*! Thank you for showing them to me! I'm totally going to strass my suede Yoyo's now! May I ask what you usually wear them with?


 
Clothes? Jeans, tanks, dresses, whatever. I don't discriminate against my shoes.


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *handbag_newbie*, *Melocoton*, *BattyBugs*, *slpceline* and *5elle*!! 

*handbag_newbie *I absolutely love how your NP's look so far! Great job! Can't wait to see the finished pair!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Thanks for the advice and support!


----------



## bambolina

handbag_newbie said:


> ^Thanks for the advice and support!



Anytime!


----------



## LavenderIce

*bambolina*--Love your Dorothy Shoes!  I know it takes a lot of hard work, so kudos on a job well done!  You deserve to have a drink and fun night out wearing those babies.


----------



## j_limandri

*Handbag*, what do you mean you're not sure you're going to continue?


----------



## CMP86

I think she meant that she wasn't going to continue tonight.


----------



## bambolina

LavenderIce said:


> *bambolina*--Love your Dorothy Shoes!  I know it takes a lot of hard work, so kudos on a job well done!  You deserve to have a drink and fun night out wearing those babies.



Thank you so much *Lav*! 
Now I just need NKOTB to get off their butts already and announce a REAL tour so I can have some m&g's to wear these babies to!


----------



## handbag_newbie

j_limandri said:


> *Handbag*, what do you mean you're not sure you're going to continue?



*cmp86 *is correct, I meant continuing for the day. I went to a family outing so this is all I got done today:
















CMP86 said:


> I think she meant that she wasn't going to continue tonight.



Yes, thanks for helping me with the clarification


----------



## CMP86

handbag that is gorgeous!!! I love those crystals with the gold! They are going to look fabulous when they are finished.


----------



## handbag_newbie

^thanks! Luckily I am getting my wedding dress custom made so it is definitely going to compliment the shoes!


----------



## nexisfan

*Bambolina*, those turned out PERFECT! Serious professional quality!! Gorgeous!


*handbag*, I LOVE that color crystal - those are going to be KNOCK OUT when you're done. I can't believe you did so much already today! This is making me so anxious to get my crystals!! I just orderd $400 of crystals to strass 2 pairs of shoes - one in meridian and one in volcano. Haha! I need to get these ishes done before August 18th, too.


----------



## handbag_newbie

nexisfan said:


> I need to get these ishes done before August 18th, too.



You can do it! You'll get on a roll and it'll fly by. 

I think I can create the same pattern on the left show tomorrow so that I know how many more crystals to order for the rest of the gaps


----------



## BattyBugs

Handbag, that is looking incredible already. I can't wait to see the finished shoes.


----------



## smurfet

smurfet said:


> I'm very pleased with my first strass project (silver and crystal swarovskis against black patent Decolzeps) and had fun wearing them last night with a black and white dress. After seeing *LN*'s volcano Fontanetes, I am dying to do something in volcano.
> 
> Do you think I'll be able to get away with strassing an entire pair of black suede Yoyo's with volcanos? Or should I play it safe and stay with the same color family, such as black diamond AB?
> 
> Also, my CLs are usually 120mm or higher. I only have 2 or 3 pairs of 100mm's. The black Yoyo's are 100's. I never wear them because I find them too boring (the height combined with the suede). But, do you think they are worth strassing? I mean, strassing makes the shoes very "look at me" and special, especially in a color like the volcano. Do you think it'd be lame to strass a pair of 100s- is it kinda like seeing a pair of gorgeous evening shoes with kitten heels?


 
Hoping to hear more opinions about whether I should strass black suede with volcano.


----------



## LavenderIce

*smurfet*--I'm not dismissing using volcano on black suede, but I'm having a difficult time picturing it.  I think it will be too dark for the volcano.  IMO the volcano crystals look better when the background brings out the different facts of the colors in the volcano.  Gold and purple backgrounds have done it best.


----------



## slpceline

Handbag_newbie! Those new pictures are gorgeous! Good thing you went with the Vitrail light, it looks stunning!

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## slpceline

Smurfet: if you really want to try Volcano, then do it! Just order a smaller quantity (like 1/2 gross) of the 16ss or 20ss, and place them on a horizontal surface of the shoe without glue to see if you like the effect. If you do, then great! If not, then I think another dark color (like dark sapphire, or dark siam, or purple velvet!) would look good, or else you could try the black diamond crystals like on Naked's Yo Yo's (they are black diamond, right?)

Oh, and if you look back, a *lot* of the DIY strass projects on this thread were done on Yo Yo's (85 and 100), and none of us find them boring!


----------



## j_limandri

^^^Agreed. Purple velvet would look incredible. Same with burgundy. However, I advise you to be careful with the glue because it shows more on darker suede. Im working with navy blue suede right now and the glue is more prominent when it dries as opposed to if it had dried on a white suede.


----------



## bambolina

*nexisfan *Thank you so much!! 

*Smurfet *I agree with the ladies who say that if you really want to try the Volcano, then you should do it! As slpceline said, you can order a small quantity and try it without actually gluing them on the shoes to get an actual idea of the final look. I can't wait to see what you've decided on!


----------



## FullyLoaded

*Handbag_Newbie*, what stones are those? I assumed crystal AB at first but the reflect as the shoe moves around is gorgeous- it must be something else.


----------



## strsusc

Looking good so far *newbie!!!  *Can't wait to see the finished product! 



handbag_newbie said:


> completed 1/2 gross of 20ss...do you experienced strassers think that's enough of this size?
> 
> If so, what do you recommend for the next step?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## CMP86

FullyLoaded said:


> *Handbag_Newbie*, what stones are those? I assumed crystal AB at first but the reflect as the shoe moves around is gorgeous- it must be something else.



She is using a stone called Vitrail Light. These are them, http://www.artbeads.com/2028-vlight20.html


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*Bambolina*  -  
OMG they came out INCREDIBLE!!!!!  You seriously did an unbelievable job!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*handbag* - they are coming along so gorgeously (is that a word, lol)!  I seriously love how the lavender looks with the gold - I think it's a perfect combo!  And your placement looks spot on!  I can't wait to see how they progress!



handbag_newbie said:


> *cmp86 *is correct, I meant continuing for the day. I went to a family outing so this is all I got done today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks for helping me with the clarification


----------



## LouboutinNerd

smurfet said:


> I'm very pleased with my first strass project (silver and crystal swarovskis against black patent Decolzeps) and had fun wearing them last night with a black and white dress.  After seeing *LN*'s volcano Fontanetes, I am dying to do something in volcano.
> 
> Do you think I'll be able to get away with strassing an entire pair of black suede Yoyo's with volcanos?  Or should I play it safe and stay with the same color family, such as black diamond AB?
> 
> Also, my CLs are usually 120mm or higher.  I only have 2 or 3 pairs of 100mm's.  The black Yoyo's are 100's.  I never wear them because I find them too boring (the height combined with the suede).  But, do you think they are worth strassing?  I mean, strassing makes the shoes very "look at me" and special, especially in a color like the volcano.  Do you think it'd be lame to strass a pair of 100s- is it kinda like seeing a pair of gorgeous evening shoes with kitten heels?



I think the black AB would be better, only because with such a dark background, I don't know if the color of the volcano would be that visible. I think the volcano needs a light background to really see the color and variations of the stones.  But, I think either way would be stunning - can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*LouboutinNerd*...those are incredible!! OMG!

*Bambolina*...I just love them! Great work! 

*Handbag*...they're coming along beautifully!! Yay!


----------



## 5elle

*Handbag* I am so excited for you, they are looking amazing!! Is it weird that I feel sort of proud? I think I need to take my own advice and do a pair already.


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so very much *LouboutinNerd *& *KlassicKouture*!! 

Now I think I caught the strassing bug... I need to find another pair to strass!


----------



## smurfet

Thank you *LavenderIce, slpceline, j_limandri, bambolina and LouboutinNerd* for your input!  It never even crossed my mind that there'd be a potential problem with the volcano facets showing up against a dark background.  I thought that because the backs of the crystals are foiled, the shoe color wouldn't matter much.  I'll have to give it some more thought now.


----------



## ohh_lala

*handbag_newbie* We are both DIY CL brides. 

3000+ crystals and who knows how many hours, my shoes are now complete.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*ohh_lala* - You did a FANTASTIC job.  They're stunning.


----------



## ohh_lala

DC-Cutie said:


> *ohh_lala* - You did a FANTASTIC job.  They're stunning.



Thank you. They now get to live in their box until their outing next year!!


----------



## slpceline

ohh_lala! I've never used the little "faint" emoticon before, but your shoes really deserve it! I can't get over it, they're so beautiful! Fit for a queen! I wish I could wear the Helmut/Bigorno style, but unfortunately the head of my first metatarsal is too prominent, so I look weird in them...

I'd love to see some modeling pics (you have to break them in before the big day, anyway!) Also, you should post pictures of these in the DIY thread in the Reference Library.

Again, I can't get over how *gorgeous* these are! Congratulations!


----------



## FullyLoaded

CMP86 said:


> She is using a stone called Vitrail Light. These are them, http://www.artbeads.com/2028-vlight20.html


 
Thank you- so beautiful. I really need to order a color chart to study all of these in person.

*Ohh_Lala!!* Your screen name is a perfect way to describe your shoes! Incredible handiwork.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Thanks *Batty, slpceline, strsusc, LouboutinNerd, Klassic, *and* 5elle*!

*ohh_lala*, you did such an amazing job! I know that my crystals are basically touching but I'm still learning and hope to have a wonderful finished product like yours!


----------



## 5elle

*ooh_lala* never was there a more apt screen name! Beautiful! May those very special shoes make your special day even better!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Thanks *KlassicKouture!*

*ohh_lala* - OMG WOWOWOWOWOWOW!  They are amazing!  You are going to look so stunning in them on your wedding day!  Fantastic job!


----------



## KlassicKouture

*ohh_lala*, those are incredible! I can imagine those beauties coming down the aisle!!


----------



## Miss T.

*ohh_lala*, those shoes are really ohh lala! Simply stunning! Congrats on the upcoming wedding and shoes.

*handbag*, I love the color combination of your shoes, and I am looking forward to seeing how beautiful they turn out.

*Bambolina*, fierce shoes! Looking good. 

Thanks for sharing all this eyecandy.


----------



## vuittonamour

you ladies always amaze me. maybe when my wedding day rolls around i will find the patience to do my own shoes, but i'm afraid i won't be happy with them as i'm doing them! it requires a good eye to determine where the small crystals and large crystals should go to get that just-right look. i'm going to have to SO my shoes as well so i'd really be afraid of messing them up. i'll cross that bridge when i get to it though. gorgeous job as always, everyone!


----------



## roussel

wow this thread goes really fast.  
*bambolina* congrats on finishing your dorothy shoes!  the gold tip turned out nicely.  great job!
*handbag* can't wait to see the finished shoes.  the vitrail light crystals are lovely
*ohh_lala* congrats on your upcoming wedding and for making those one-of-a-kind wedding shoes.  all these wedding shoes makes me want to get married again so i can wear my own DIY.


----------



## lolitablue

roussel said:


> wow this thread goes really fast.
> *bambolina* congrats on finishing your dorothy shoes! the gold tip turned out nicely. great job!
> *handbag* can't wait to see the finished shoes. the vitrail light crystals are lovely
> *ohh_lala* congrats on your upcoming wedding and for making those one-of-a-kind wedding shoes. all these wedding shoes makes me want to get married again so i can wear my own DIY.


 
I know, totally agree with you!! The labor of love continues and the inspiration keeps growing and growing!!

*Bambolina*, amazing results and I love how you that the tip to be the perfect contrast!!!

*handbag*, the *Vitrail* stones are the mosto amazing color of crystals that I have seen.  You are also using my favorite style, which is the NP!! I did die!!! 

*ohh_lala*, love, love your wedding shoes!! Please model for us, lady!!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

oh la la..What a terrific job on those shoes!!


----------



## ohh_lala

Thank you everyone. 
It was this forum and the fantastic results of the ladies on here that inspired me. I couldnt get the idea out of my head!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok ladies I ran out of Swarovskis...going to be ordering more today but here's my progress after 4 days:















I tried to capture different angles in the sunlight to show the true beauty of the rhinestones. As many who have used the volcano, it's really hard to capture but they are gorgeous IRL.

I am REALLY happy with them so far and I can't wait to continue!


----------



## nexisfan

ooh_lala, those are drop dead gorg! You did an awesome job!!


Handbag, they are so pretty!! To be honest, I was kinda worried about you not using any small crystals, but those look great so far!! Except I want bigger pictures!!! 

I'm still waiting on my wholesale packs of the 5 & 7 ss stones but I got all my others today!!!! AND I got some glitter for my lolos.... I've got a lot of DIYing to do!!! Haha! Maybe I'll glitter the lolos tonight. Am I right that hairspray is the best thing to use as finisher?


----------



## lolitablue

nexisfan said:


> ooh_lala, those are drop dead gorg! You did an awesome job!!
> 
> 
> Handbag, they are so pretty!! To be honest, I was kinda worried about you not using any small crystals, but those look great so far!! Except I want bigger pictures!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my wholesale packs of the 5 & 7 ss stones but I got all my others today!!!! AND I got some glitter for my lolos.... I've got a lot of DIYing to do!!! Haha! Maybe I'll glitter the lolos tonight. *Am I right that hairspray is the best thing to use as finisher*?


 
Yes, strong hold, btw!!!


----------



## lolitablue

handbag_newbie said:


> ok ladies I ran out of Swarovskis...going to be ordering more today but here's my progress after 4 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to capture different angles in the sunlight to show the true beauty of the rhinestones. As many who have used the volcano, it's really hard to capture but they are gorgeous IRL.
> 
> I am REALLY happy with them so far and I can't wait to continue!


 

You should be very happy, my dear!! Are you using a special placement or this is random?  I am not sure that I understand the whole AB crystals idea!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

nexisfan said:


> Handbag, they are so pretty!! To be honest, I was kinda worried about you not using any small crystals, but those look great so far!! Except I want bigger pictures!!!



resized 

I'll be ordering 1 more gross of 20ss, 2 gross of 16ss, 4 gross of 12ss and 9ss, and possibly 5 gross of 6ss to follow the pattern I made 

Do you ladies think this will be enough to cover the rest? I wanted the bottom to be "chunky" but I want to cover the pattern in smaller stones


----------



## handbag_newbie

lolitablue said:


> You should be very happy, my dear!! Are you using a special placement or this is random?  I am not sure that I understand the whole AB crystals idea!!



Completely random *lolita*! It's like a puzzle, placing pieces where they fit best. I wish I had some 9ss already because there were some gaps evident, but I learned that I can take the stones off and readjust them. 

Hopefully the 6ss will be small enough to cover the gaps. If not, I might just order 1 gross of 5ss to be safe. I also saw 3ss on ebay


----------



## lolitablue

handbag_newbie said:


> Completely random *lolita*! It's like a puzzle, placing pieces where they fit best. I wish I had some 9ss already because there were some gaps evident, but I learned that I can take the stones off and readjust them.
> 
> Hopefully the 6ss will be small enough to cover the gaps. If not, I might just order 1 gross of 5ss to be safe. I also saw 3ss on ebay


 
Thank you, sweetness!! Keep on the good work, you are doing it amazingly!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## laurayuki

ohh_lala said:


> *handbag_newbie* We are both DIY CL brides.
> 
> 3000+ crystals and who knows how many hours, my shoes are now complete.


 
Gorgeous!!! may i ask if you used hotfix or the E6000 glue? i'm thinking of doing silk/satin next.. wondering what method i should use


----------



## roussel

handbag, those crystals are indeed similar to the volcano effect.  makes me wonder how it will look against pink suede.  i wonder if it will show the pink/lilac more.  kwim, just like how volcano looks different against pink, gold, or purple background.


----------



## handbag_newbie

roussel said:


> handbag, those crystals are indeed similar to the volcano effect.  makes me wonder how it will look against pink suede.  i wonder if it will show the pink/lilac more.  kwim, just like how volcano looks different against pink, gold, or purple background.



that would be interesting!


----------



## jeNYC

Gemtac questions ladies.  Do you recommend applying the glue INDIVIDUALLY to the crystals 

OR 

thinly spread the glue on a small spot, apply, and use the tweezer to take out the extra glue around the crystals?

individually applying will take forever but i dun want it to be a mess if i spread the glue first.  my shoes are patent btw.  Thanks!

oh and i discovered that you can use hotfix crystals on patent leather!  i feel that its more secure than on satin.  i wish i had known this before i ordered flatbacks...


----------



## strsusc

*handbag* you are working it girl!!!  Those shoes look incredible!


----------



## 5elle

*Handbag*! They are looking even more incredible than I had imagined! We will need video of these when they are done - pictures won't cut it


----------



## bambolina

Thank you so much *Miss T*,  *roussel* and *lolitablue*!! 
*
ohh_lala* Those turned out totally gorgeous! Amazing job you did! 

*handbag_newbie* I just KNEW they would turn out beautiful! Stunning job so far my friend!


----------



## smurfet

slpceline said:


> Smurfet: if you really want to try Volcano, then do it! Just order a smaller quantity (like 1/2 gross) of the 16ss or 20ss, and place them on a horizontal surface of the shoe without glue to see if you like the effect. If you do, then great! If not, then I think another dark color (like dark sapphire, or dark siam, or purple velvet!) would look good, or else you could try the black diamond crystals like on Naked's Yo Yo's (they are black diamond, right?)
> 
> Oh, and if you look back, a *lot* of the DIY strass projects on this thread were done on Yo Yo's (85 and 100), and none of us find them boring!


 
*slpceline*- I just looked up the colors you suggested (I couldn't find dark sapphire, tho).  They are ALL gorgeous!  Great suggestions!  Now, I'm even more torn.  Cannot decide between dark siam, purple velvet, black diamond AND volcano.  

*oh_lala, handbag_newbie, and bambolina*-  All beautiful!


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Here's a link to the Dark Sapphire crystal (from Dreamtime Creations, though they only have 5ss): http://www.dreamtimecreations.com/c...8-rhinestones-5ss-dark-sapphire-round-foiled/

Let us know what you choose!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*handbag*, they are looking more and more amazing!  You are making me want to strass a pair in vitral....and I'm not even done with my first pair yet!


----------



## LavenderIce

*oh_lala*:  Your DIY is beautiful!  That's wonderful to walk down the aisle in a very special pair of shoes.

*handbag*:  Your NPs are turning out great!  I think the crystal sizes and placement are okay.  

For whoever asked the gemtac question, I'm applying it on each individual crystal.  I'm working on patent.  It's just a preference.  I know it's slow that way, but I feel better about that than spreading the glue on the shoe.  Figure out what works best for you.


----------



## handbag_newbie

LavenderIce said:


> *oh_lala*:  Your DIY is beautiful!  That's wonderful to walk down the aisle in a very special pair of shoes.
> 
> *handbag*:  Your NPs are turning out great!  I think the crystal sizes and placement are okay.
> 
> For whoever asked the gemtac question, I'm applying it on each individual crystal.  I'm working on patent.  It's just a preference.  I know it's slow that way, but I feel better about that than spreading the glue on the shoe.  Figure out what works best for you.



I am applying the E6000 to each crystal and I just posted my day 4 results today. Once you get into a flow it gets easier and you get faster


----------



## smurfet

*LouboutinNerd*-  You might have commented on this already, so sorry if these are repeat questions.  I was wondering how the GemTac glue affected the suede.  Do you think it'll be okay to put the glue directly onto the suede and then stick on the crystals or do you think that'll affect the overall results?  Did you put the glue on each crystal?


----------



## nexisfan

Ok, so I am glittering my lolos now. The satin ones that had been dyed black. Can't use gemtac because of the dye, it makes it all a funky green color... like the wicked witch of the west just melted all over my shoe. e6000 is such a pain in the @$$ to work with though!!! I always have an edge where I stopped painting the glue on to let the glitter sit and started back. UGH It is super plus annoying me right now.


----------



## ohh_lala

laurayuki said:


> Gorgeous!!! may i ask if you used hotfix or the E6000 glue? i'm thinking of doing silk/satin next.. wondering what method i should use






jeNYC said:


> Gemtac questions ladies.  Do you recommend applying the glue INDIVIDUALLY to the crystals
> 
> OR
> 
> thinly spread the glue on a small spot, apply, and use the tweezer to take out the extra glue around the crystals?
> 
> individually applying will take forever but i dun want it to be a mess if i spread the glue first.  my shoes are patent btw.  Thanks!
> 
> oh and i discovered that you can use hotfix crystals on patent leather!  i feel that its more secure than on satin.  i wish i had known this before i ordered flatbacks...



I used the Bostik All Purpose extra strong adhesive (I got through two 20ml tubes). Using a pair of tweezers I selected an individual crystal applied a small amount of glue and pressed it onto the shoe. Mine are satin and seemed to have stuck very well.


----------



## BattyBugs

*Ohh_Lala*: Your shoes turned out amazing and will look fabulous on your wedding day.
*Handbag*: Your shoes are really looking great!


----------



## ohh_lala

Modeling photo.


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## laurayuki

breathtaking!  amazing


----------



## LouboutinNerd

smurfet said:


> *LouboutinNerd*-  You might have commented on this already, so sorry if these are repeat questions.  I was wondering how the GemTac glue affected the suede.  Do you think it'll be okay to put the glue directly onto the suede and then stick on the crystals or do you think that'll affect the overall results?  Did you put the glue on each crystal?



I wouldn't put it on the suede directly, because it will darken the suede in parts that aren't covered by the crystals (I'm assuming you are using colored suede?).  If you are using white or black suede you'd probably be ok putting it on directly but I would do a small test patch first to make sure.  Since putting the glue on each crystal individually is a pain, what I ended up doing was putting a blob of glue on a piece of paper, and then picking up the crystals with the picker-upper tool and just touching the bottom of them to the glue, so i got just enough glue to hold the crystal, then I placed it on the suede.  This is almost as fast as putting it on the suede directly.  Does that make sense?  I tend to not explain things well, lol.  

And ask any questions you want - I'm glad to help!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^I understood what you meant because that's what I did too 

It's still picking up each individual crystal, but not applying the glue to them directly (but I also did that at times since the E6000 dries fast)


----------



## LavenderIce

^I'm doing it this way too *LN* and *handbag*.  Thanks for the explanation *LN*.  I was wondering how you worked with the suede.


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

Wow, the shoes in this thread are amazing - you ladies have really done an awesome job! How the heck do you get the crystal placements so perfect? They look EXACTLY like real Strass!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I was able to sell some items and order the rest of my crystals to finish my project! 

I ended up ordering:
1 gross 20ss
1 gross 16ss
2 gross 12ss
4 gross 9ss
4 gross 5ss

Let's see how it goes!


----------



## smurfet

LouboutinNerd said:


> I wouldn't put it on the suede directly, because it will darken the suede in parts that aren't covered by the crystals (I'm assuming you are using colored suede?). If you are using white or black suede you'd probably be ok putting it on directly but I would do a small test patch first to make sure. Since putting the glue on each crystal individually is a pain, what I ended up doing was putting a blob of glue on a piece of paper, and then picking up the crystals with the picker-upper tool and just touching the bottom of them to the glue, so i got just enough glue to hold the crystal, then I placed it on the suede. This is almost as fast as putting it on the suede directly. Does that make sense? I tend to not explain things well, lol.
> 
> And ask any questions you want - I'm glad to help!


 
Thanks for your help *LN*!  That makes sense.  I am strassing a pair of black suede Yoyo's.  So, maybe I can still try the method for the impatient first (i.e. apply glue directly on small sections of the suede and apply the crystal on the glue).    I'll report back and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## handbag_newbie

How are the projects coming along ladies? 

I'm at a standstill until I get my crystals shipped


----------



## LouboutinNerd

smurfet said:


> Thanks for your help *LN*!  That makes sense.  I am strassing a pair of black suede Yoyo's.  So, maybe I can still try the method for the impatient first (i.e. apply glue directly on small sections of the suede and apply the crystal on the glue).    I'll report back and let you all know how it goes.



You're welcome!  Good luck and can't wait to see how they come out!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

LavenderIce said:


> ^I'm doing it this way too *LN* and *handbag*.  Thanks for the explanation *LN*.  I was wondering how you worked with the suede.



 *Lav*, did I miss pictures of your strass or have you just not posted them yet?  Can't wait to see!


----------



## strsusc

Stunning! 



ohh_lala said:


> Modeling photo.


----------



## roussel

Just want to share - a bit crappy video of my NPs (finished one shoe)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGs5HxDG3i4


----------



## nexisfan

^  OMG!  Amazing! I gotta get started strassing minez now that I got all my crystals. This 10 gross does NOT look like 1440 crystals!! Strange.

Anyway, I just did my first DIY on my problem lolos (they had been dyed, and not well). I had to use e6000 which is awful, and I still need to touch up the seams (where I had to stop and put glitter on before the section of glue dried). It is near impossible to get that straight!! Blerg! Anyway, I love the color, but any criticisms or suggestions are totally welcome!!

I used extra fine black violet glitter mixed with fine violet glitter. I love the color; it's kinda hard to capture. 

All my supplies!





Before pic:





My frustration with seaming... it was super bad around the toe, but that's where I started. It got a little better. 





And the finished product: 





It's a little too bright blue with the flash. The actual color is a dark violet.


----------



## strsusc

ahh *roussel* you are the strassing queen!!!!  

That shoe is TDF!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*bambolina* - Your Dorothy shoes are fabulous!   You did a great job with the gold tip too! 

*handbag*, OMG, I cannot can't wait to see the end result.  They look fab!  I ordered every color from a website a long time ago and the vitrial light was one of my very favorite colors... such a beautiful chameleon color!  I am loving the contrast of lavender/gold!!! 

*ohh_lala*, you will be one knockout bride!!  You did an absolutely amazing job on your DIY!!   They are truly beautiful!  If I ever get married, I'm definitely considering a DIY for the occasion (although I dunno, only because Indian outfits are already so standout... but more is more with respect to them haha, so maybe)! 

*R*, you did an AMAZING job!!   I love, love them!!!   I really, really need to start my DIY strass VPs asap (I've been saying it forever, but I really do)!!  I can't until the end of the month though, so once again, it gets put off!  I can't wait to see them both done and modeled! 
*
nexisfan* - What a unique, fun color!!  You did an awesome job glittering your Lolos!!


----------



## LornaLou

You ladies have done amazing jobs strassing  Love it!


----------



## laurayuki

Finally can contribute something..  finished one shoe and starting another... 
it's so tedious and I think i'm so anal about getting the crystals close together... so ended up using more crystals than i thought..  

my padparadscha and same color in AB combo  hard to capture the color but it's really pretty against the bone patent yoyospina


----------



## rdgldy

The colors are gorgeous!!


----------



## strsusc

they look great!  congrats on your work so far *laura*!


----------



## fieryfashionist

They are beautiful!   You did a really great job!!!


----------



## roussel

Laura I was wondering what happened with your project.  They are so unique with the combo of AB and non-AB.  I can already picture you wearing them with your fab outfits.  It is hard to guesstimate how much crystals coz it all depends on how you place them and the shoes.  I ran out too on some and waiting for replenishment.  Work, work, work!


----------



## LavenderIce

LouboutinNerd said:


> *Lav*, did I miss pictures of your strass or have you just not posted them yet? Can't wait to see!


 
I have not posted them yet.  I'm not anywhere near being finished.



roussel said:


> Just want to share - a bit crappy video of my NPs (finished one shoe)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGs5HxDG3i4


 
Looks good *Roussel*!

Good job on your glitters *nexius*!

*laurayuki*--Your yoyospinas are coming along nicely!


----------



## PyAri

Laura your shoes look fab!
Roussel, great job!

Ladies, may I ask how you applied your glitter? I read through this thread and didn't really see any pictures of that part of the process. I did note some ladies saying they used a kitchen spoon and dabbed it on. Could someone provide a bit more insight on how to apply the loose glitter?

I tried last night and failed miserably. I was trying to glitter the edge outline of my navy Rosella flats using e6000 glue and some sparkly white glitter and I just couldn't get the glitter to pile on to it thickly. I applied a thin coat of the glue with a brush and then tried everything from sprinkling the glitter over the spot to applying it with a spoon, still no luck. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nico3327

^ *tivo* posted a step-by-step of her glitter VPs here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...y-altered-cls-here-546387-2.html#post15636741


----------



## PyAri

^^*tivo's* post is the post I referred to when I said I noted someone used a kitchen spoon. That method didn't work for me. I did use E6000 though and she used Gem-TAC. My material was also different than hers.


----------



## hydrohoki

This might be in the thread somewhere but I can't find it.  Does anyone know what color the stones on the nude alta perla are?  Mine have lost a few stones and I would like to replace them.

Thanks!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*roussel* - OMG, you are the strass queen!!!!  Those NPs are so freaking gorgeous!
*laura* - WOW!!!  The color and placement are just amazing!  I can't believe it's your first pair!


----------



## handbag_newbie

great job *Laura!*


----------



## laurayuki

Thanks guys! It takes so long.. sometimes i feel like I can never finish! But you guys definitely gave me more confidence and endurance to push through!... That and the fact that I HAVE to finish... otherwise I can never wear them! haha!



roussel said:


> Laura I was wondering what happened with your project. They are so unique with the combo of AB and non-AB. I can already picture you wearing them with your fab outfits. It is hard to guesstimate how much crystals coz it all depends on how you place them and the shoes. I ran out too on some and waiting for replenishment. Work, work, work!


 
roussel:  I wish i was an octopus then I can probably move faster but I do like the combo. It's actually pretty interesting to try to be random about the stones (otherwise it looks like color patches which i kind of made that mistake on one of the heels but you can't tell) I used the amount estimate on average by some suggestions from this forum. ss9 ss12 ss16 and ss20. I can get you the numbers later but I think i may have to order more ss12 and ss9 

I realized that it really depends on how close you want the crystals to be together, the closer the more crystals I used.  I'm waiting to finish almost half of the second shoe t hen decide what to order.  So I will let you know


----------



## tivogirl

PyAri said:


> ^^*tivo's* post is the post I referred to when I said I noted someone used a kitchen spoon. That method didn't work for me. I did use E6000 though and she used Gem-TAC. My material was also different than hers.



I think the key really is the glue. The Gemtac was easily spreadable and easy to even out. With the even, thin layer of glue all I had to do was use the spoon to sprinkle the glitter on, let it sit for a few seconds, then tip it back over the bowl for the excess to fall off. I didn't really have to fix any texture issues. It was also easy to apply another layer or overlap sections to avoid seams. The satin material could also be slipperier and provide less texture for the glue to stick to, but I'm guessing the glue is the bigger issue.

That said, I still think they look great! So what if they aren't perfect close-up? You're the only one that will know unless you take your shoe off and point it out to someone, right?


----------



## PyAri

tivogirl said:


> I think the key really is the glue. The Gemtac was easily spreadable and easy to even out. With the even, thin layer of glue *all I had to do was use the spoon to sprinkle the glitter on*, let it sit for a few seconds, then tip it back over the bowl for the excess to fall off. I didn't really have to fix any texture issues. It was also easy to apply another layer or overlap sections to avoid seams. The satin material could also be slipperier and provide less texture for the glue to stick to, but I'm guessing the glue is the bigger issue.QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for replying =) So you sprinkled the glitter on.  I was thinking you cupped the spoon over the glue on the shoe. Hmm, I tried both ways and it didn't work for me.  I'm thinking you may be right; the glue may be my problem.  I'm going to go back and buy Gemtac.
> 
> How did you apply another layer? Did you reapply the glue and then add more glitter?


----------



## tivogirl

^ I spread on the glue, held that part of the shoe horizontal to the counter over the bowl of glitter, scooped out a spoonful and sprinkled it over the glued part of the shoe. I let it set for a few seconds, then tipped the shoe so the excess glitter could fall back into the bowl. Voila!

As for layers, I really didn't apply layers on top of other layers. There were times I had some spots that were more bare than others. In those cases, I just brushed a little more glue onto that spot in a thin layer, then added more glitter the same way I did it initially. 

I did the same thing over the "seams" between glitter sections. When I would go to do the next section, I started the glue slightly overlapping the already-glittered part, but just a very thin layer. That way, when I glittered the next part, a little bit of glitter would also stick to that area and it avoided any lines or seams between sections.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Laura, those are sooooo pretty!! I can't wait to see both shoes finished!


----------



## nexisfan

*PyAri*, I just glittered my satin shoes using e6000 and it was such a PITA!! If you can use gemtac instead, do it. I think my shoes/glitter looks pretty thick. I did exactly what *tivo* did; sprinkled a huge heaping spoonful of glitter on the small glued section and let it sit for a few seconds and then let the excess glue fall off. The e6000 makes it nearly impossible to do things seamlessly, though. I'd really recommend gemtac if you can (I couldn't because the satin had been dyed black and it bled to make it look some awful green... though after the fact I realized that it dried clear/black... too late!). Good luck!


----------



## PyAri

Thanks Tivo.  Nexis, thank you for the response.  I'm gonna get rid of the E6000 and go buy some Gemtac, the sprinkling part I'll have to work out as I'm doing the thin part of the shoe (the outline around the outside of the shoe) and it was really hard for me to get glitter on.  Thank you again. =)


----------



## handbag_newbie

I just got my Lulys and I need help so that I don't feel like selling them!

The SA did not tell me that there was a stain on the tip of the shoes, which is white.







I tried to use a magic eraser and it spread the stain






and scuffed the leather 






Is there something I can do to get the stain out or DIY?

Barney's did give me an additional 10% off for the inconvenience but now that I know it's very visible, I am on a mission to fix it so that I don't sell them


----------



## tivogirl

PyAri said:


> Thanks Tivo.  Nexis, thank you for the response.  I'm gonna get rid of the E6000 and go buy some Gemtac, the sprinkling part I'll have to work out as I'm doing the thin part of the shoe (the outline around the outside of the shoe) and it was really hard for me to get glitter on.  Thank you again. =)



With the Gemtac, don't worry too much about getting a little bit where you don't want it. It's really easy to just rub off with your fingernail or even a q-tip!


----------



## tivogirl

handbag_newbie said:


> I just got my Lulys and I need help so that I don't feel like selling them!
> 
> The SA did not tell me that there was a stain on the tip of the shoes, which is white.



I think I'd try some white shoe polish. Or maybe take them to a cobbler and see if they can dye them?


----------



## handbag_newbie

I'm going to vibram some other CLs today or tomorrow. I'll ask the cobbler what he recommends. I need to sock trick them too because the toe box is REALLY tight.

I hope they are ready for my birthday next week!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Quick question. I took these to the cobbler and long story short, cobbler jacked up 4 cystals on my pristine yoyo strass. I'm going to have to try to fix this now but I have no idea what color and size these crystals are. Any guesses?


----------



## strsusc

^ OMG so sorry *naked* I would be so angry


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

strsusc said:


> ^ OMG so sorry *naked* I would be so angry


 
Yes I'm pissed. Fortunately they fixed the heel of them which I had completely jacked but this was something I didn't want to deal with.


----------



## nexisfan

Naked, if it's the ones I'm thinking of (some small ones touching) they're probably 7 and 12. Just my guess. Another guess for color - black diamond? Good luck!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nexisfan said:


> Naked, if it's the ones I'm thinking of (some small ones touching) they're probably 7 and 12. Just my guess. Another guess for color - black diamond? Good luck!


 
Thank you. Those were my assumptions as well. I'd post a photo of the damage but I just can't even bear to look at it myself at the moment.


----------



## nexisfan

lol, ok that wasn't the damage? I was like uh i don't see it? haha. I see 7, 12, 16, and 20 there I think.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nexisfan said:


> lol, ok that wasn't the damage? I was like uh i don't see it? haha. I see 7, 12, 16, and 20 there I think.


 
LOL no. There are 4 (and luckily only 4) crystals right next to eachother that are completely crushed to pieces. I managed to pick off the crystal backing with a tweazer which left some semi messed up suede in it's wake. I will order 2 or 3 of each of those sizes just to make sure I have my bases covered. Thanks.


----------



## roussel

Naked I think those are just the 'crystal' color.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ added to the cart. 

I just got some of each. Will let you know what it ends up being.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Sorry this happened to you *naked*...bad CL day for me too


----------



## slpceline

handbag_newbie: what is the white tip made of? Is it leather? Or satin?

If satin: you could use something like Jacquard Neopaque in white, and just paint over it.

If leather: you could try Meltonian leather spray in white (it can dye a brown leather shoe perfectly white, so it should work.)

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Lovely DIY shoes, ladies.
Naked, I'm sorry your shoes got messed up.


----------



## handbag_newbie

slpceline said:


> handbag_newbie: what is the white tip made of? Is it leather? Or satin?
> 
> If satin: you could use something like Jacquard Neopaque in white, and just paint over it.
> 
> If leather: you could try Meltonian leather spray in white (it can dye a brown leather shoe perfectly white, so it should work.)
> 
> Hope it works out for you!



It's white leather...I'll see what the cobbler says tomorrow. Where can I buy that?


----------



## slpceline

Naked: that's terrible!

I agree: black diamond. As for the sizes, I know CL usually uses 16ss and 20ss as the larger crystals, but I'm not sure about the others. You could always measure them: ss5 = 1.7-1.9mm, ss6 = 1.9-2.1mm, ss7 = 2.1-2.3mm, ss9 = 2.5-2.7mm, ss12 = 3-3.2mm.

What glue will you use to reset the crystals? I recommend putting a dab of Gem-Tac on a piece of foil or something, grabbing the crystals individually with sharp tweezers, dipping them lightly in the glue (dabbing the excess on the foil, if needed), the applying them firmly to the desired place.

Good luck! And fire that cobbler!


----------



## slpceline

handbag_newbie said:


> It's white leather...I'll see what the cobbler says tomorrow. Where can I buy that?



White Jacquard Neopaque: http://cgi.ebay.com/Jacquard-Neopaq...0569011060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0#ht_920wt_913

White Meltonian spray: http://www.lawardrobesupplies.com/SMALL-MELTONIAN-NU-LIFE-COLOR-SPRAY-White-p/2317.htm

Good luck!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

slpceline said:


> Naked: that's terrible!
> 
> I agree: black diamond. As for the sizes, I know CL usually uses 16ss and 20ss as the larger crystals, but I'm not sure about the others. You could always measure them: ss5 = 1.7-1.9mm, ss6 = 1.9-2.1mm, ss7 = 2.1-2.3mm, ss9 = 2.5-2.7mm, ss12 = 3-3.2mm.
> 
> What glue will you use to reset the crystals? I recommend putting a dab of Gem-Tac on a piece of foil or something, grabbing the crystals individually with sharp tweezers, dipping them lightly in the glue (dabbing the excess on the foil, if needed), the applying them firmly to the desired place.
> 
> Good luck! And fire that cobbler!


 
I ordered every size up to ss20 just to be safe 

I don't know what glue to use ... whatever they have at Michaels?


----------



## slpceline

Gem-Tac is "permanent", and will probably hold best (and be most user-friendly) on suede, IMO.
I'm sure E-6000 (I found both E-6000 and Gem-Tac at Michael's) would work well too, but it's murder to work with.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

slpceline said:


> Gem-Tac is "permanent", and will probably hold best (and be most user-friendly) on suede, IMO.
> I'm sure E-6000 (I found both E-6000 and Gem-Tac at Michael's) would work well too, but it's murder to work with.


 
Thanks for the help. I'll try this method.


----------



## j_limandri

Finally finished my suede declics.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ WOW! Absolutely stunning colour choice! You did a great job too! Congrats!!


----------



## slpceline

j_limandri said:


> Finally finished my suede declics.



 Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! Congratulations! Modeling pics, please!


----------



## j_limandri

Haha I'm a guy, so I'm afraid I can't model anything.


----------



## bambolina

*j_limandri* they are STUNNING!


----------



## rdgldy

j_limandri said:


> Haha I'm a guy, so I'm afraid I can't model anything.




Just curious, why are you posting these here-are they for your girlfriend?


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Yeah, who's the lucky girl? (BTW being a guy never stopped Philippe Blond from modeling strassed CL's!)


----------



## j_limandri

rdgldy said:


> Just curious, why are you posting these here-are they for your girlfriend?


xxxxxxxxxxxx not allowed. I've found that I have a knack for it.


----------



## indypup

Edit: too late!


----------



## rdgldy

You are not allowed to advertise your own selling on here, if that is your intention.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

indypup said:


> Edit: too late!


 
I saw your post before you edited. Thanks for the help. I ordered a few of a bunch of things, not knowing what crystal was actually used by Msr on the shoe (hotfix, not hotfix)... I just want them to match perfectly so I can forget this ever happend. :cry:


----------



## indypup

*Naked*, I was going to offer to send you some black diamond crystals that I have but I see that you already ordered a bunch!  They aren't the right size (30ss from a totally different project),  but it would be a free way too see what color they are.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

j_limandri said:


> xxxxxxxxxx I've found that I have a knack for it.


 
Really? It appears to me that Msr does a much better job, and cheaper too. 

I guess I'll take my 100mm yoyos and go. At $2500 retail they were a bargain!


----------



## j_limandri

rdgldy said:


> You are not allowed to advertise your own selling on here, if that is your intention.



Is that what I was doing? No. Someone asked me a question, and I answered. Did you see me negotiating a deal? No. Please all you moderator-types stop scrutinizing me for telling people about my life. It's really annoying. I have a beautiful shoe that I posted to the forum. I don't see any harm in that.


----------



## indypup

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Really? It appears to me that Msr does a much better job, and cheaper too.
> 
> I guess I'll take my 100mm yoyos and go. At $2500 retail they were a bargain!


----------



## regeens

^two thumbs up! 

*naked*, sorry your CLs got damaged. I hope you find the right crystals. E6000 works well with suede too. Good luck!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

laurayuki said:


> Finally can contribute something..  finished one shoe and starting another...
> my padparadscha and same color in AB combo  hard to capture the color but it's really pretty against the bone patent yoyospina



Gorgeous Laura !
You did a great Job Girl 
What Glue Worked best with the Patent Leather?
I thought Satin & Suede are the only choices !


----------



## JetSetGo!

j_limandri said:


> xxxxxxxx



Please be aware that we have very strict rules on tPF about anything posted that comes close to advertising, soliciting or promoting.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Are there any stores where I can go in to purchase the Meltonian nu-life color spray?


----------



## handbag_newbie

My crystals arrived today! the ss16's were a special production and the color is WAY off, but everything else looks fine...back to strassland!


----------



## handbag_newbie

handbag_newbie said:


> Are there any stores where I can go in to purchase the Meltonian nu-life color spray?



nm, my cobbler had some for $6.50


----------



## jenayb

j_limandri said:


> Is that what I was doing? No. Someone asked me a question, and I answered. Did you see me negotiating a deal? No. Please all you moderator-types stop scrutinizing me for telling people about my life. It's really annoying. I have a beautiful shoe that I posted to the forum. I don't see any harm in that.


 
Um - rude!!


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Quick question. I took these to the cobbler and long story short, cobbler jacked up 4 cystals on my pristine yoyo strass. I'm going to have to try to fix this now but I have no idea what color and size these crystals are. Any guesses?


 
Ugh. Are they going to compensate you in any way??? Strass = not cheap!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jenaywins said:


> Ugh. Are they going to compensate you in any way??? Strass = not cheap!


 
I've had to deal with way to many shoe issues in the past months I'm just going to fix it and move on...


----------



## jenayb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I've had to deal with way to many shoe issues in the past months I'm just going to fix it and move on...


 
Ugh, I'm sorry but I know what you mean... Sometimes it's just better to deal with it than deal with a huge hassle. I am just super surprised that the cobbler didn't at least offer to pay for them or compensate in some way, KWIM?


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok everyone I finally finished one size! 

As I posted previously, I bought 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss, and 5ss but the 16ss were a special production and did not look right, so I used the rest of the crystals to cover the left side.

Someone requested a video so here it is


----------



## FullyLoaded

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Gorgeous Handbag!
The crystal color you've choosen is very Soft .. Can i know the name of this color please?


----------



## handbag_newbie

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Gorgeous Handbag!
> The crystal color you've choosen is very Soft .. Can i know the name of this color please?



Thanks *Fullyloaded* and *^SeDuCTive^*! The name of the swarovski that I am using is called Vitrail light


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

handbag_newbie said:


> Thanks *Fullyloaded* and *^SeDuCTive^*! The name of the swarovski that I am using is called Vitrail light



Thank you sweetie, Enjoy your sparkly project


----------



## handbag_newbie

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thank you sweetie, Enjoy your sparkly project



I'm definitely enjoying the project and I will sparkle lavender on my wedding day


----------



## j_limandri

*Video didn't work*


----------



## handbag_newbie

^You have to post it on YouTube


----------



## j_limandri

Handbag, where are you getting married? the beach, a hotel, etc?


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Handbag*, that color is divine! Great progress!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Thanks *JSG!*

*j_limandri*, I am getting married at a friend of the family's orange grove/house


----------



## PyAri

handbag_newbie said:


> ok everyone I finally finished one size!
> 
> As I posted previously, I bought 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss, and 5ss but the 16ss were a special production and did not look right, so I used the rest of the crystals to cover the left side.
> 
> Someone requested a video so here it is



Simply stunning!


----------



## handbag_newbie

PyAri said:


> Simply stunning!


----------



## erinmiyu

gorgeous, *handbag*!


----------



## BattyBugs

Just beautiful, handbag.


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Smokes! I spent the afternoon with our lovely *roussel* today ad good gravy... she brought two strass projects that were TDF!

Give it a couple hours and check out the SF Play Day thread for pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies... where is everyone buying crystals now a days. I know Artbeads was what we used in the earlier days but I think there is another less expensive option right?


----------



## handbag_newbie

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies... where is everyone buying crystals now a days. I know Artbeads was what we used in the earlier days but I think there is another less expensive option right?



I use dreamtime creations because they price match and ship free priority with a $75 purchase


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks handbag!


----------



## gymangel812

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies... where is everyone buying crystals now a days. I know Artbeads was what we used in the earlier days but I think there is another less expensive option right?


i used http://myrhinestonefx.com/ they were the cheapest, i compared ebay and some sites that were mentioned here (artbeads, some others).

i am *almost* done with my fire opal but i ran out of crystals again! it's agonizing being so close to done! they should be here monday... not soon enough!


----------



## kramer125

Gorgeous, handbag!!!


----------



## Popsicool

I've been dying to do a DIY on a pair of Louboutins for ages. I had two pairs that were suitable for DIY and millions of options of what do to! I knew I wanted to do Volcano and I was going to do my pink suede Ron Rons but all of a sudden I got the urge to transform the most BORING (apologies to anyone that disagrees) pair of flats ever. I wore them once and couldn't bear the thought of spending another day in them: 







I was originaly going to glitter these gold or turquoise but the volcano thing just happened, it was like an urge! I decided to take inspiration from Gozul flats that just came out recently. 







The base for Gozul seems to be dark purple suede with Volcano crystals and I didn't think it brings out the true beauty of the Volcano crystals. Having seen *roussel*'s project, I much preferred Volcano on a gold background. So, the logical step was to make the shoes gold. After taping non-dyeable parts, preparing the leather and dying it (I won't bore you with photographic evidence of these), the boring flats don't look half bad!






And thus the first phase is complete. 
Stand tuned for part TWO of the Strassformation....


----------



## Popsicool

So now that I had a pair of gold flats, it was time to get down to business. I was really freaked out about getting started. I tried both E6000 and Gemtac and Gemtac won by a mile. So I got to work. It was a pretty ugly start....







.....before I realised everything looks so much better once the Gemtac dries and turns clear. 







And then it got easier. 







And then I started enjoying it. 







And now, I'm actually addicted to strassing! It's so relaxing and therapeutic and give you such a beautiful result in the end that I never want to stop strassing! One shoe is finished only because I can't wait to share:








And now stand by for some different angles and lights shot!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^Gorgeous!


----------



## Popsicool

And here are some more shots to show the true beautiful of Volcano crystal on gold. I was wondering how the gold trim would end up looking or if I should cover it but I just love there!

Outside in natural light but on a very gloomy day (just rained):












In warm yellow light (bathroom!):







And in natural light in the bedroom:












How amazing is that? Volcano crystals are just magical. 

Off to get started on the second shoe now... And then, I have a lot of crystals left over for the pink suede Ron Rons. And then, like I said, I feel an addiction is developing! 

I'll post when both shoes are covered in strassed goodness!

Hope you like what you see!


----------



## CMP86

Those are gorgeous popsicool!!! I love them! I really want to do my own DIY strass now!


----------



## Popsicool

handbag_newbie said:


> ^Gorgeous!





CMP86 said:


> Those are gorgeous popsicool!!! I love them! I really want to do my own DIY strass now!



Thank you *handbag* & *CMP* 

I think these might actually the FIRST strass flats in the DIY thread! 

You should do it *CMP*, it's sooooo rewarding! I don't think it's very hard to do at all, but I just love making things with my hands so this was right up my alley!


----------



## CMP86

Its one of those things that I think would be a good cool down from the stressful days at work. Hopefully here soon I can get a pair that I would like to strass. I think my DH will think that I have gone crazy once I start.


----------



## babysweetums

omg popsi that is amazing wow they look so professionally done you did such an amazing job you should be so proud!! i cant belive how perfect they came out!! i really want to strass something but im so scared it will look terrible and ill ruin the shoes, im not very artistic at all =( did you just randomly place the differnt sizes of crystals or was there some kind of method?


----------



## Popsicool

babysweetums said:


> omg popsi that is amazing wow they look so professionally done you did such an amazing job you should be so proud!! i cant belive how perfect they came out!! i really want to strass something but im so scared it will look terrible and ill ruin the shoes, im not very artistic at all =( did you just randomly place the differnt sizes of crystals or was there some kind of method?



Ahhhhh thank you *baby*, that means a lot because I really was soooo paranoid about it. (I'm a crazy perfectionist.)

There is definitely method to my madness. And trust me you'll understand why madness when I describe this.

I had no idea how to ration them in the beginning so I was worried about using too many of the big ones and ending up lots of little ones or the other way around. So I counted each size and figured out the rations... For each ONE 20ss, I figured I needed to use TWO 16ss, FIVE 12ss, SEVEN 9ss and TEN 7ss. That sounds weird but it made perfect sense to my logical Aspergers touched brain. So I just went from starting with one crystal, added one next to it and then next and another...... keeping in mind the ratios. 

So it's all even but with a touch of coincidence.

Glad you like it, it means a lot


----------



## laurayuki

beautiful! i'm starting to love the volcano more and more!


----------



## bling*lover

WOW , they look fantastic popsicool great job, can't wait to see modelling pics of the finished product!


----------



## charliefarlie

Those flats are adorable! Can't wait to see the finished pair.

There have been so many FANTASTIC creations here that I have been inspired to have a go. Hopefully my crystals will arrive next week. I am so excited!


----------



## erinmiyu

those are gorgeous *popsicool!* you did an amazing job on them! i really want to do a strass project but i am worried because i am not very neat or patient


----------



## DC-Cutie

*PopsiCool *- beautiful transformations.  That  color is too cool.  Great job!!!


----------



## slpceline

PopsiCool! I love them! I've actually been trolling ebay for a pair of CL flats to DIY strass myself ever since I was the Gozuls on the CL website! 

Yours a gorgeous, congratulations! Looking forward to modeling pics when they're done!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Ladies, What is the best Glue for Patent leather?
Thank you in advance ..*


----------



## 5elle

*Handbag* thanks so much for the video - they are so beautiful! They're going to be amazing for your wedding!!

*Popsicool* they look fantastic! So edgy and actually nicer than the "real" thing - I much prefer the gold background to the black!


----------



## slpceline

*^SeDuCTive^*: apparently you can use both E-6000 and Gem-Tac for patent. I even heard you could use HotFix.
Most people on this thread have used E-6000 on their patent projects, and found that it sticks quite solidly. However, it is difficult to work with because it's very viscous and dries very quickly. I found the best way to work with it was to apply it directly onto the shoes in a 1/2 to 1 square inch area, then place the crystals individually (and quickly!) onto the glue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Popsicool - You did an amazing job!!!   I fondled both the Gozul flats and Fifis at BG yesterday... ahh!


----------



## j_limandri

Ok these are the other Louboutins I have waiting to be strassed. For the Pink suede, I chose to do Ruby. For the satin pumps, I have no clue. For the green suede d'orsays, I have no clue. For the Top LAs, I have no clue. For the black leather ones, I was thinking maybe a Meltonian spray in gold perhaps then strassing in gold? And finally, not pictured, I have forest green simples that I'll most likely do in Emerald. Any suggestions?


----------



## j_limandri

Popsicool said:


> I've been dying to do a DIY on a pair of Louboutins for ages. I had two pairs that were suitable for DIY and millions of options of what do to! I knew I wanted to do Volcano and I was going to do my pink suede Ron Rons but all of a sudden I got the urge to transform the most BORING (apologies to anyone that disagrees) pair of flats ever. I wore them once and couldn't bear the thought of spending another day in them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus the first phase is complete.
> Stand tuned for part TWO of the Strassformation....



You just used Meltonian Spray I assume? Btw, they look amazing!


----------



## gheaden

Popsicool said:


> And here are some more shots to show the true beautiful of Volcano crystal on gold. I was wondering how the gold trim would end up looking or if I should cover it but I just love there!
> 
> Outside in natural light but on a very gloomy day (just rained):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In warm yellow light (bathroom!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in natural light in the bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How amazing is that? Volcano crystals are just magical.
> 
> Off to get started on the second shoe now... And then, I have a lot of crystals left over for the pink suede Ron Rons. And then, like I said, I feel an addiction is developing!
> 
> I'll post when both shoes are covered in strassed goodness!
> 
> Hope you like what you see!




They are so nice, you did a great job


----------



## rdgldy

*popsicool,* they really came out beautiful.


----------



## slpceline

j_limandri: Wow! So many shoes!

If these were mine, here's what I would do:

1- Pink suede: Indian pink crystals
2- Brown/beige satin: I would "paint" them with Jacquard Neopaque paint in silver, then strass them with Crystal or Crystal AB. Alternatively, you could leave them as is and strass them with Crystal Dorado to make them look a little like a lower-heeled version of SJP's Pigalle 120's in SATC2 (though yours are - I think - New Decoltissimos.)
3- Green suede: I agree that the Emerald crystal would be the best match, but for some reason I have trouble picturing a green strassed shoe...
4- Gold Topla: *definitely* Volcano crystals
5- Black low-heeled: I would probably use Meltonian spray to get them to a lighter color. I'd love to see it maybe in a demure color like light purple, with either Lilac, Light amethyst, or Provence Lavender crystals. Or better yet, Vitrail light crystals!

Good luck, and post pictures of your decisions/progress!


----------



## roussel

Wow Popsicool! What a transformation! You did an excellent job on those flats.  Isn't volcano magical?  Congrats!!!


----------



## j_limandri

slpceline said:


> j_limandri: Wow! So many shoes!
> 
> If these were mine, here's what I would do:
> 
> 1- Pink suede: Indian pink crystals
> 2- Brown/beige satin: I would "paint" them with Jacquard Neopaque paint in silver, then strass them with Crystal or Crystal AB. Alternatively, you could leave them as is and strass them with Crystal Dorado to make them look a little like a lower-heeled version of SJP's Pigalle 120's in SATC2 (though yours are - I think - New Decoltissimos.)
> 3- Green suede: I agree that the Emerald crystal would be the best match, but for some reason I have trouble picturing a green strassed shoe...
> 4- Gold Topla: *definitely* Volcano crystals
> 5- Black low-heeled: I would probably use Meltonian spray to get them to a lighter color. I'd love to see it maybe in a demure color like light purple, with either Lilac, Light amethyst, or Provence Lavender crystals. Or better yet, Vitrail light crystals!
> 
> Good luck, and post pictures of your decisions/progress!



Thank you so much. I think I might leave the Satin ones alone, painting-wise. The material is so luxurious; I'm almost afraid to strass them. But I never even considered doing the Toplas in Volcano. That could be very interesting. I'm dying to get another pair of blue shoes so I can do them in Blue Meridian. Do you have any experience with Meltonian spray. The black leather ones I have are actually mismatched, so one is black and one is espresso brown, which means they must be painted!


----------



## lozzaa

popsicool those are such stunners!! i so want to strass now too... thanks for the crystal ratios have a feeling that will come in very useful!


----------



## BattyBugs

They are amazing, popsicool!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

OMG, Popsicool!!! i love them SO MUCH!! What an amazing job you did!!


----------



## roussel

Bella!!! Can't wait for your next DIY project!


----------



## slpceline

j_limandri said:


> Thank you so much. I think I might leave the Satin ones alone, painting-wise. The material is so luxurious; I'm almost afraid to strass them. But I never even considered doing the Toplas in Volcano. That could be very interesting. I'm dying to get another pair of blue shoes so I can do them in Blue Meridian. Do you have any experience with Meltonian spray. The black leather ones I have are actually mismatched, so one is black and one is espresso brown, which means they must be painted!



I actually don't have any experience with the Meltonian spray, but others have posted their transformations here using it, and they turned out beautifully. It seems to cover quite opaquely. I think it was JetSetGo who had "dyed" a pair of brown leather (non-patent) with the white Meltonian spray, and it turned out great.


----------



## j_limandri

For anyone that has used Meltonian spray, can it be used on patent, suede, and cork?


----------



## slpceline

^^^
I'm pretty sure someone on here said it couldn't be used on patent. I just looked at the website, it says "This spray-on color for shoes is designed to permanently renew or change color of leather, vinyl, or plastic."

If it can work on vinyl and plastic, shouldn't it work on patent?

As for suede and cork, I just don't know.  I'd be really hesitant to try it on suede, but if you're planning to strass over it anyway, the end texture probably doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## j_limandri

^^
That's exactly what I thought. There's a pair of red suede louboutins on ebay with a cork platform and heel that I'd like to strass completely red. I'd think maybe I could just paint the cork to match the suede and go from there. Ughh, so many options.


----------



## Popsicool

*laurayuki, bling*lover, charliefarlie, erinmiyu, DC-Cutie, slpceline, fieryfashionist, gheaden, rdgldy, BattyBugs, louboutinlawyer*



*5elle* - Thank you, I think gold looks nicer even more now that I've done it! And I love the little plain gold trim against all the bling.

*j_limandri* - Thank you  I used Tarrago dye in two different shades of gold. It's really easy to work with and the results are GREAT. Unline Meltonian, Tarrago doesn't "crack" but dries flexible with the leather.

*roussel* - Thank you, yes they are definitely magical!!! I can't wait to try them on pink next.

*lozzaa* - Thank you, definitely go for it! I know you were also thinking studs or spikes but strass is pretty cool! Maybe my next project will be Studio like studs actually. Hmmm.... 

Thank you everyone soo much for the support and great feedback, I got a third of the second shoe done last night and I'm sure the project will be finished by this weekend so you can look forward to millions of modelling shots


----------



## regeens

*Popsicool*!!! What an amazing strass work. Can't wait to see both flats all strassed out.


----------



## j_limandri

Popsicool said:


> *j_limandri* - Thank you  I used Tarrago dye in two different shades of gold. It's really easy to work with and the results are GREAT. Unline Meltonian, Tarrago doesn't "crack" but dries flexible with the leather.



How do you apply it? With a brush?


----------



## Popsicool

Thank you *reegens* 
I'm starting to feel pretty chuffed about them thanks to all your lovely comments!!!

*j_limandri* - the dye comes in a box which contains the leather preparer to be used before the dye, the dye, a sponge, brush and instructions. Easy peasy!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Popsicool*--You have every right to be proud of your Volcano ballerinas!  They look fab!


----------



## j_limandri

.


----------



## Popsicool

Thanks *Lav*


----------



## sgoofi

Okay....I FINALLY got my crystals. Since I'm doing satin, I'm on the fence about which glue to use. Which is better for satin? E6000 or Gem-Tac?


----------



## Oxana

Popsicool ! YOur shoes is AMAZING !
 I was sitting on my lap for 3 weeks being only reader , but now ... WOW ! Pretty pretty !!!!!


----------



## slpceline

sgoofi said:


> Okay....I FINALLY got my crystals. Since I'm doing satin, I'm on the fence about which glue to use. Which is better for satin? E6000 or Gem-Tac?



Gem-Tac, Gem-Tac, Gem-Tac! For satin, Gem-Tac all the way!


----------



## lolitablue

slpceline said:


> Gem-Tac, Gem-Tac, Gem-Tac! For satin, Gem-Tac all the way!


 
Totally agree!! 

*Popsicoo*l, amazing!!!


----------



## jeshika

*Popsi*, your volcano flats are phenomenal!!! can't wait for the end result!!!


----------



## j_limandri

Ok, I taped my mismatched shoes, which are now ready for paint. *Slpceline* mentioned doing a lavendar, which would be gorgeous, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx What do you guys think would be a complimentary crystal to this shoe shape? Thanks in advance.

* This is your third warning about advertising. Ignoring our rules will get you banned.
*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Wow,you ladies are doing such fabulous jobs with your DIYs! 

*handbag *- the video is incredible!  i love the colors together and the way that they sparkle is pure perfection!  
*popsicool* - OMG!  You are so talented!  the dye job in itself is amazing, but the volcano strass on top of that is just beyond fabulous!  You are making me want to strass a pair of flats!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *LN*. I've been feeling under the weather so I haven't been working on them, but I am hoping to start back up today since I have a little more energy. I wanted to finish them by my birthday (Thursday) but I don't think it's going to happen. Luckily the wedding isn't until November so it was just a personal goal, which can be changed


----------



## chewygranolabar

Hi, can someone tell me what is the name of the blue paper which is used to cover the shoes, and what should I use to change the colour of cork? I have a pair of nude cork simples... I'm considering painting over the cork but unsure what colours will work with patent nude. Any suggestions? Thx!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

chewygranolabar said:


> Hi, can someone tell me what is the name of the blue paper which is used to cover the shoes, and what should I use to change the colour of cork? I have a pair of nude cork simples... I'm considering painting over the cork but unsure what colours will work with patent nude. Any suggestions? Thx!!



The blue is actually low-tack painter's tape.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

handbag_newbie said:


> thanks *LN*. I've been feeling under the weather so I haven't been working on them, but I am hoping to start back up today since I have a little more energy. I wanted to finish them by my birthday (Thursday) but I don't think it's going to happen. Luckily the wedding isn't until November so it was just a personal goal, which can be changed



Aw, sorry to hear *handbag* .  Hope you feel better soon - and happy birthday!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *LN*!  I finally felt better today so I was able to finish one shoe!

Here are the pictures 






















I just LOVE the Vitrail Light rhinestones! They are so gorgeous and compliment the gold heel and peep toe. I can't wait to see the dress and customize everything around these shoes!

1 down, 1 to go


----------



## jenayb

Ladies, all your customized shoes look so amazing! handbag_newbie, those shoes are absolutely TDF!!

Here is a question... I am seriously considering strassing a pair of shoes, but I'm terribly nervous and screwing them up, even having read hundreds of pages of this thread! So, here is my question I guess... I am thinking about doing a pair of black So Privates with midnight blue crystals.. They have the gold tip/heel.

Thoughts? Would this look, well, stupid?


----------



## CMP86

^^I think that would look stunning! Go for it!

Handbag those are turning out to be TDF! I love those crystals as well.


----------



## handbag_newbie

I think that would look awesome! Midnight blue is my favorite color and it always looks great with a gold contrast! IMO, DO IT! This was my first strass job and you get the hang of it pretty quickly. I'm using E6000 and would recommend Gem-Tac just because this one dries too quickly


----------



## laurayuki

handbag newbie! LOVE YOUR lavender STRASS! AMAZING


----------



## lozzaa

^^stunning!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *jenay*, *cmp*, *laura* and *lozzaa*!


----------



## chanell0ve

handbag: How many crystals is one shoe? How many did u order? im thinking about doing one of mines


----------



## handbag_newbie

One slingback (size 38) took about:
SS5  -  2 gross
SS9  -  2 gross
SS12 - 3 gross
SS16 - 2 gross
SS20 - 1 gross


----------



## gymangel812

so i ran out of e6000 glue and am almost done with my FOS... I had some gem-tac and having been using it but i have no idea how you guys use it! it's soooo liquidy and the crystals slide around easily.


----------



## LavenderIce

*gymangel*--Yes, the crystals do slide around easily.  You just have to put the crystals firmly in place and let it dry. However, it is easier than E6000 for me because it is odorless and dries slower.

Good job on your NPs *handbag*!  Looking forward to the second one being finished.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Thanks *lav!*


----------



## chanell0ve

thanks Handbag


----------



## charliefarlie

handbag_newbie said:


> thanks *LN*!  I finally felt better today so I was able to finish one shoe!
> 
> Here are the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE the Vitrail Light rhinestones! They are so gorgeous and compliment the gold heel and peep toe. I can't wait to see the dress and customize everything around these shoes!
> 
> 1 down, 1 to go



This looks AMAZING! Love the how the colour changes. Can't wait to see the pair.



jenaywins said:


> Ladies, all your customized shoes look so amazing! handbag_newbie, those shoes are absolutely TDF!!
> 
> Here is a question... I am seriously considering strassing a pair of shoes, but I'm terribly nervous and screwing them up, even having read hundreds of pages of this thread! So, here is my question I guess... I am thinking about doing a pair of black So Privates with midnight blue crystals.. They have the gold tip/heel.
> 
> Thoughts? Would this look, well, stupid?



I think they will look beautiful, I am about to start strassing a pair of Black YoYo Zeppa Slingbacks with the Montana crystals though so I may be biased!


----------



## jenayb

charliefarlie said:


> I think they will look beautiful, I am about to start strassing a pair of Black YoYo Zeppa Slingbacks with the Montana crystals though so I may be biased!


 
Nice --- pics when you are done!!


----------



## Popsicool

Nice work *handbag*!! I love those stones too, they are beautiful, especially with the gold.

Thank you everyone the compliments and encouragement, it's made me that much keener to finish!! Modeling photos and video coming this weekend. 

*jenaywins* I say go for it, it'll look AMAZING.


----------



## BattyBugs

Your NP looks fabulous, Handbag. You did such an amazing job on it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I just went and bought some E600 glue (all the store had and figured it'd work for 4 crystals) and I was carded! Apparently you need to be over 18.


----------



## indypup

LOL *naked*!  Have you gotten the crystals yet?


----------



## Popsicool

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I just went and bought some E600 glue (all the store had and figured it'd work for 4 crystals) and I was carded! Apparently you need to be over 18.



That's brilliant!! Not hugely surprising though, that stuff is POTENT!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Popsicool said:


> Nice work *handbag*!! I love those stones too, they are beautiful, especially with the gold.



thanks *popsi! *My brother's home from daycare so no more strassing for today, unless my mom gets home early.



BattyBugs said:


> Your NP looks fabulous, Handbag. You did such an amazing job on it.



*Batty: *thanks for the continuous support 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I just went and bought some E600 glue (all the store had and figured it'd work for 4 crystals) and I was carded! Apparently you need to be over 18.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

indypup said:


> LOL *naked*! Have you gotten the crystals yet?


 
I think they're probably at work. I left early today with a headache (so probably not the best to do the fix tonight anyway). I'll pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## strsusc

stunning *newbie!!!* really gorgeous!


----------



## gymangel812

did anyone figure out a way to remove the excess glue from around the crystals after they dry?


----------



## Popsicool

gymangel812 said:


> did anyone figure out a way to remove the excess glue from around the crystals after they dry?



If you're using Gemtac then tweezers work great.

With E6000 though, I found that if I tried to pull of the excess, it would pull all the glue from under the crystal as well and the crystal would come off!! Not a fan on E6000...


----------



## slpceline

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I just went and bought some E600 glue (all the store had and figured it'd work for 4 crystals) and I was carded! Apparently you need to be over 18.



Um, so it's OK to sniff glue as long as you're over 18? 

Handbag: those are *beautiful*! I think my next strass project may very well be with Vitrail!

Jenay: I agree, I think the dark blue crystals would look beautiful. Welcome to Strassland! (I think I stole this from Roussel )


----------



## SassySarah

Wow *handbag *those look amazing!  I can't believe the transformation.  I would never have the patience to do them.  Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Here's a question for you ladies.... I found the exact SP's on ebay that I want to add the crystals to... Is $400 too much for these in mint condition seeing what I want to do to them...?


----------



## gymangel812

Popsicool said:


> If you're using Gemtac then tweezers work great.
> 
> With E6000 though, I found that if I tried to pull of the excess, it would pull all the glue from under the crystal as well and the crystal would come off!! Not a fan on E6000...


yep it was gemtac. didn't have this problem with e6000. will try the tweezers, thanks


----------



## vuittonamour

gorgeous job ladies, those volcano flats are beautiful! i've recently started buying more flats (and i was strictly a non-flat girl) but i would love to get a dark pair and strass them. gorgeous.

okay, so i have caught the bug! i have won a pair of gold lamanito heels. i want them to be softer so i am not going t choose volcano, but what color do you ladies think i should do? i want them to be goldish/nudish. and i LOVE the jonquil lady claude. love. does anyone know the exact color crystals used for that shoe?

i was thinking any of the following:

crystal golden shadow:






jonquil:





silk:





jonquil ab:





i'm looking for a champagne/goldish dress to go with these (will be wearing them on a cruise). should i purchase a few in each color to get a better idea? i have a color chart here with me but it does not show the crystal golden shadow color. should i mix it up and do two colors? what do you all think?!


----------



## Tanja

OMG, you all did an amazing job!!! One day when I'll find the courage I'll try it myself.


----------



## lolitablue

Loving all the eye candy and all the inspiration, girls!!!!


----------



## cherubicanh

*Handbag!  It is gorgeous!*  I am on the hunt to Strass something now!  I love anything BLING! LOL


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *cherubicanh*! I can't afford too much but my wedding is worth the money and time for some bling!

I'm going to start on shoe #2 in a little bit. I am still going to try to finish them before my birthday tomorrow. It's the social worker in me to set personal goals even though the wedding isn't until Thanksgiving weekend


----------



## gymangel812

well my fire opal strass VPs are *finally* done. i have no idea how some of you do multiple pairs LOL. mine are not nearly as good as most others (and don't really look like real ones) but i'm fairly happy with them. i used too many small crystals and placed them too close together, oh well. i still need to make the tip gold.


----------



## Melocoton

^^They look terrific.  You did a marvelous job!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

gorgeous job gymangel!


----------



## handbag_newbie




----------



## olialm1

Uh, gymangel.... those are AMAZING!!!!!!! Seriously. Awesome job.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank look fantastic *Gymangel* and *HandbagNewbie*! Beautiful work!


----------



## Nico3327

I'm pretty sure with the jonquil lady claude that the largest stones on the shoe are jonquil AB and the rest of them are regular jonquil.




vuittonamour said:


> gorgeous job ladies, those volcano flats are beautiful! i've recently started buying more flats (and i was strictly a non-flat girl) but i would love to get a dark pair and strass them. gorgeous.
> 
> okay, so i have caught the bug! i have won a pair of gold lamanito heels. i want them to be softer so i am not going t choose volcano, but what color do you ladies think i should do? i want them to be goldish/nudish. and i LOVE the jonquil lady claude. love. does anyone know the exact color crystals used for that shoe?
> 
> i was thinking any of the following:
> 
> crystal golden shadow:
> s.ecrater.com/stores/15683/4b6ee2cdabf39_15683n.jpg
> 
> jonquil:
> dreamtimecreations.com/content/product/small/2028-jonquil-sm.jpg
> 
> silk:
> dreamtimecreations.com/content/product/small/2028-silk-sm.jpg
> 
> jonquil ab:
> images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/33000114/Images/2/jonquilAB.jpg
> 
> i'm looking for a champagne/goldish dress to go with these (will be wearing them on a cruise). should i purchase a few in each color to get a better idea? i have a color chart here with me but it does not show the crystal golden shadow color. should i mix it up and do two colors? what do you all think?!


----------



## vuittonamour

okay so i am even thinking maybe peridot ab now. here's my shoes (sorry for the crappy pic, the seller sent it to me and i haven't received them yet)







so, i think i am going to go with an AB color. it just seems as though they turn out most beautiful when doing light color shoes. i am really thinking i want jonquil AB (if that is the stone used for the jonquil LCs) for my wedding so i probably don't want two pair of similar jonquil shoes. idk though, it's so hard! also, does anyone know the main color of the jonquil lady claude shoe, behind the crystals? is it pale gold?

okay so for these babies i just got, i'm thinking either light colorado topaz ab:





or maybe even peridot ab:





or the crystal shadow color (which is not ab...but part of me still really wants a nudish type color without looking too similar to my future wedding shoes)






any opinions? also in the future i'd like to do some taupe-colored shoes  haha i say that now, we'll see how eager i am after i see all the work this takes!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Wow, gymangel those look great! I cant wait to one day domy own DIY!!

Vuitton, good luck with your pair. Cant wait to see your productions!


----------



## ElisaBr13

Vuitton, i personally like the colorado topaz. If i can see correctly they seem to be a nude/pinkish color, while the peridot is gorgeous but its green,  just my 2 sense!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks, so you like the light colorado topaz ab? i think i am going to rule out the peridot and decide between the light colorado topaz ab and the golden crystal color. i might order some of those to see in real life. i still really like jonquil ab but i'm contemplating using those for my wedding shoes...i think i want to get as close as i possibly can to jonquil lady claude, but i am going to have to try and SO the lower heeled lady claude because i don't want something SUPER high for my wedding day. my poor groom isn't much taller than me! lol.  and i don't want my feet to absolutely kill. so if anyone has advice on how to duplicate the jonquil lady claude msr. louboutin created, please do share.


----------



## Nico3327

^



Nico3327 said:


> I'm pretty sure with the jonquil lady claude that the largest stones on the shoe are jonquil AB and the rest of them are regular jonquil.


----------



## laurayuki

gymangle they look amazing! I think what I realized is that individually they may not be perfect but collectively if you choose the stones right they can look amazing !  don't be too worried about the details. it looks great!


----------



## jeNYC

*gymangel*, they are perfect!  im almost done with my fire opal as well, what red did u use?  looking at urs makes me excited about finishing them!!!


----------



## 5elle

*Vuitton*, what about a pinkish/rosegold nude colour? Something like Light Peach AB. The Colorado Topaz that you picked would also be perfect, although more subdued and sophisticated, whereas the Light Peach AB is prettier and girlier.

*gymangel* those are gorgeous! Well done!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks nico, i am getting some conflicting advice about the jonquil though. someone told me they are all jonquil ab, you are telling me they are jonquil with only the largest stones being jonquil ab. maybe someone who owns these shoes or has seen them irl could tell me if they see a difference in the stones?


----------



## Nico3327

^Oh, I see.  It might help just to PM a couple of people who own them and see if they can tell a difference.  I just assumed they are a mix of AB and regular because that's how the fire opal strass LC and AB strass pigalle both were, but I could easily be wrong.


----------



## Popsicool

*gymangel* you are far too hard on yourself - those are amazing! In fact, I'd say they look PERFECT!! I don't see what you're talking about at all. LOVE THEM!! Congrats on finishing.


----------



## lozzaa

vuitton - i LOVE the peridot!! (but then I do love them all... difficult decision!)


----------



## lozzaa

oh! just saw gymangel's shoes those are fabulous! i love the yellow glint - are there some yellow crystals in there or is that the red?


----------



## slpceline

vuittonamour said:


> thanks nico, i am getting some conflicting advice about the jonquil though. someone told me they are all jonquil ab, you are telling me they are jonquil with only the largest stones being jonquil ab. maybe someone who owns these shoes or has seen them irl could tell me if they see a difference in the stones?



It's really hard to get a good idea of the final effect by seeing pictures or seeing one crystal on a chart. When I did mine I ordered a small quantity (72) of each color in size 16ss, and placed them on a horizontal part of the shoe (without glue) to get a good idea of what it would look like finished.
IMO that's the best way to go. It'll cost you a few bucks per color, but ultimately strassing a CL is such an investment to begin with that it's really worth it to make sure you *love* the final result.

Is it me or is my syntax poor today?


----------



## slpceline

gymangel812 said:


> well my fire opal strass VPs are *finally* done. i have no idea how some of you do multiple pairs LOL. mine are not nearly as good as most others (and don't really look like real ones) but i'm fairly happy with them. i used too many small crystals and placed them too close together, oh well. i still need to make the tip gold.



What are you talking about? Those are *fabulous*! You did an amazing job! Congratulations!

Oh, I thought that too after my first strass project, but the strassing bug hit me again soon enough!


----------



## vuittonamour

yeah, lol my problem is i have so many i want to try! lol. i really can't wait to SO my wedding shoes though. i hope they say yes to them. i'm kinda torn now between lady claude 100 and you you 100. they made the lady claude earlier this year in green patent...saks had them, so maybe they will say yes to those. i love the pitch of high shoes (like LC 120) but can't fathom wearing them on my wedding day.

i don't have any dresses picked out for this cruise though, but i really would like a pair of champagne shoes without them looking too close to my wedding shoes. i have a feeling i am going to want to strass another 2 pair after these for my rehearsal dinner and after party...and i'm not even officially engaged yet! lol


----------



## 5elle

slpceline said:


> It's really hard to get a good idea of the final effect by seeing pictures or seeing one crystal on a chart. When I did mine I ordered a small quantity (72) of each color in size 16ss, and placed them on a horizontal part of the shoe (without glue) to get a good idea of what it would look like finished.
> IMO that's the best way to go. It'll cost you a few bucks per color, but ultimately strassing a CL is such an investment to begin with that it's really worth it to make sure you *love* the final result.



This is so true! I'm trying to figure out what stones I want to use and I want them to be perfect. I've actually done a lot of Google image searching on the names of individual crystals and it gives me a better idea of the overall look than even the real-life stone. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## indypup

*vuitton*, I kind of like the look of the You You 100 over the LC 100.  Either shoe you go with is gorgeous though.  You have time to decide!

(also, I REALLY REALLY like the topaz)


----------



## sakura

vuittonamour said:


> thanks nico, i am getting some conflicting advice about the jonquil though. someone told me they are all jonquil ab, you are telling me they are jonquil with only the largest stones being jonquil ab. maybe someone who owns these shoes or has seen them irl could tell me if they see a difference in the stones?





Nico3327 said:


> ^Oh, I see.  It might help just to PM a couple of people who own them and see if they can tell a difference.  I just assumed they are a mix of AB and regular because that's how the fire opal strass LC and AB strass pigalle both were, but I could easily be wrong.



Based on what I've seen, the fire opal LC have two colors because the fire opal crystal only comes in a few sizes.  For the jonquil LCs, they look to be all jonquil AB crystals.  The LCs only have four sizes for the crytals.  Jonquil AB is available for all of them, which leads me to believe that the crystals are the same.

The AB strass Pigalle uses crystal AB so all the crystals are the same for them too.

*vuittonamour*, the jonquil AB crystals have a yellowish tinge and I personally would not use them against a white background if you are still planning to SO a white Lady Claude or get a white You You.

HTH!


----------



## telesbrize

Long time no post!  But I thought that I would update everyone on my "Little Miss Sunshine" Citrine AB DIY Strass on Kid YoYo's.

I bought:
7ss - 11 gross
9ss - 10 gross
12ss - 8 gross
16ss - 5 gross
22ss - 6 gross

I had left over: 2 - 22ss, 32 - 9ss, 18 - 7ss

I would have liked to have more gross of 16's and probably could have skipped one gross of the 9s.  My technique included using many large pieces so that they would really shine, I know that others have gone for a more consistent look with more small crystals.

I do plan on posting completion photos but haven't been willing to melt in the sun for good ones.  I'll pop back into this thread when I get up to braving the heat!


----------



## vuittonamour

sakura said:


> Based on what I've seen, the fire opal LC have two colors because the fire opal crystal only comes in a few sizes.  For the jonquil LCs, they look to be all jonquil AB crystals.  The LCs only have four sizes for the crytals.  Jonquil AB is available for all of them, which leads me to believe that the crystals are the same.
> 
> The AB strass Pigalle uses crystal AB so all the crystals are the same for them too.
> 
> *vuittonamour*, the jonquil AB crystals have a yellowish tinge and I personally would not use them against a white background if you are still planning to SO a white Lady Claude or get a white You You.
> 
> HTH!



thanks for your thoughts. i actually think i might go with platine laminito if it is available, (which is what i *believe* the jonquil LC have as a base color, someone correct me if i am wrong) with the jonquil ab, so i'd really like to duplicate the original LC (but with a more subdued toe) but just with a lower heel height. i have changed my mind about wedding colors many times but i think my love for champagne is going to prevail. my dress will be white but my bridesmaids will be in champagne, and i am going to throw the slightest hint of blue into their flowers. the venue i have my heart set on is ivory, white, and blue and i think it will just look perfect. the other thought i had was "metal 3713" in the SO thread and using a more silvery/bluish tinged stone but i really think something in the jonquil AB will compliment the whole bridal party. everytime i see bagg's video of them they just blow me away! didn't CL come out with a "moonlight crystal" VP this year though? i thought there was a more light bluish strass out there. i would like to examine the light colored strass pigalles though, they look great in bagg's video as well. ahh so many choices!


----------



## PyAri

Do you ladies remember these beaten up pin ups?














I bought them in hopes of doing my very first DIY.  They are a half size too small and I'm going to try to stretch them out after I finish them, but I wanted some advice on it first.  I love the combo of purple and teal so I painted the bows a deeper purple and glittered the shoe teal.  Unfortunately, the glitter is thicker is some spots.  How can I fix those?  Can I scrape it off, reapply the glue in that spot and re-glitter?  Here's a pic of the one shoe that is finished.  Please ignore the masking tape. =)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## IslandSpice

Speedah said:


> *With so many creative ladies here, i thought a thread dedicated to DIY projects was appropriate. *
> 
> *Did you do something fun to your shoes? Dye them a different color? What did you use and how?*
> 
> *Post before and after pictures here and let's share some ideas!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My first Louboutin DIY:*
> Gwennissima
> Original color: Dove Gray
> New color: Sapphire Blue with Meltonian Spray




Everyone's projects look amazing! Can anyone tell me if it is possible to dye a pair of black bruges with brown wooden heel and platform this color?


----------



## gymangel812

lozzaa said:


> oh! just saw gymangel's shoes those are fabulous! i love the yellow glint - are there some yellow crystals in there or is that the red?


fire opal crystals only come in 12ss and up size so for the smaller crystals i used a color that is just red, not red & orange/yellow.

thanks for all the compliments ladies! i'm just glad they're done can't wait to wear them tomorrow on my bday


----------



## handbag_newbie

3/4 of the way done with my shoes...I will finish them tomorrow!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I'm a grad student so I could only afford a small amount at a time. Fortunately I was able to get smaller crystals for the second batch.


----------



## handbag_newbie

These are for my wedding, which is the only reason why I am spending the money to strass them. As much as I'd like to strass another pair, I wouldn't be able to afford it, not now at least.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Yes it was vitrail light, which is an effect color, mainly lavender with green undertone. I'm not sure about amethyst but I know that it usually has a red undertone


----------



## nexisfan

*PyAri*, as much as I hate to be a critic, I kinda agree with Mr.Crystal... the colors are just not meshing to me on those pinups. Although I think you did an amazing job with the glittering - I wish mine looked nearly as good!


----------



## charliefarlie

gymangel812 said:


> well my fire opal strass VPs are *finally* done. i have no idea how some of you do multiple pairs LOL. mine are not nearly as good as most others (and don't really look like real ones) but i'm fairly happy with them. i used too many small crystals and placed them too close together, oh well. i still need to make the tip gold.




BEAUTIFUL! These are gorgeous, well done!


----------



## charliefarlie

vuittonamour said:


> okay so i am even thinking maybe peridot ab now. here's my shoes (sorry for the crappy pic, the seller sent it to me and i haven't received them yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, i think i am going to go with an AB color. it just seems as though they turn out most beautiful when doing light color shoes. i am really thinking i want jonquil AB (if that is the stone used for the jonquil LCs) for my wedding so i probably don't want two pair of similar jonquil shoes. idk though, it's so hard! also, does anyone know the main color of the jonquil lady claude shoe, behind the crystals? is it pale gold?
> 
> okay so for these babies i just got, i'm thinking either light colorado topaz ab:
> ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31kQyWSNUvL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> or maybe even peridot ab:
> images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/33000114/thumbs/7/tn4_173403.jpg
> 
> or the crystal shadow color (which is not ab...but part of me still really wants a nudish type color without looking too similar to my future wedding shoes)
> 
> imagehost.vendio.com/preview/fa/fabulousworldofbeads/.mids/2028goldenshadow.jpg
> 
> any opinions? also in the future i'd like to do some taupe-colored shoes  haha i say that now, we'll see how eager i am after i see all the work this takes!



Personally, I love the Golden Shadow crystals, I have some Champagne/Gold satin shoes that I will strass out with these as my next project.

Hopefully my Montana crystals will arrive today and I can get started on my 1st project soon!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

gymangel812 said:


> well my fire opal strass VPs are *finally* done. i have no idea how some of you do multiple pairs LOL. mine are not nearly as good as most others (and don't really look like real ones) but i'm fairly happy with them. i used too many small crystals and placed them too close together, oh well. i still need to make the tip gold.



Well done gymangel !
your work is so neat and clean.
can we know which glue you used?


----------



## gymangel812

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Well done gymangel !
> your work is so neat and clean.
> can we know which glue you used?


e6000. i tried gemtac and did not like it at all. the crystals moved too much before drying because of the very liquidy consistency. i also had a problem with the glue going around the crystals with gemtac.


----------



## bambolina

*gymangel812 *They are totally gorgeous! Good job! 
What are you planning to use for the gold tip? 

*handbag_newbie* Stunning! I knew they'd come out amazing! Great job, my friend!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks *bambolina*!  I was feeling a little self-conscious there for a second.

I forgot to post my progress from yesterday!






I should finish them today, which will me my bday present to myself


----------



## strsusc

*handbag* they look incredible!!!  You have inspired me to look at a DIY project!  

and

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

aww thanks *strsusc*


----------



## mimi0011

handbag_newbie said:


> aww thanks *strsusc*



Wow, handbag!  Those are beautiful.  You did an excellent job!  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

*gymangel:* The red is beautiful.
*handbag:* They turned out great! Happy birthday!


----------



## handbag_newbie

thanks everyone for the encouragement!...and bday wishes 

I am working on the last side and I should have the completed video posted by the end of today before I go out to dinner. I'm so excited I got to meet my personal goal!


----------



## jenayb

handbag_newbie said:


> thanks *bambolina*!  I was feeling a little self-conscious there for a second.
> 
> I forgot to post my progress from yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should finish them today, which will me my bday present to myself


 
Those look amazing!

... But... You live in the Brady Bunch house???


----------



## handbag_newbie

^HAHA That's the patio in the front of my mom's house


----------



## bambolina

*handbag* Happy birthday! artyhat: 
And I know I sound like a broken record, but with every progress picture you post I get closer to fainting! They are STUNNING!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

gymangel812 said:


> e6000. i tried gemtac and did not like it at all. the crystals moved too much before drying because of the very liquidy consistency. i also had a problem with the glue going around the crystals with gemtac.



Thanx sweetie .. Did you clean the excess glue around the crystals after you 
finished or everything went smoothly ?


----------



## handbag_newbie

Lunch/break time...almost done!


----------



## vuittonamour

not sure if this is a dumb question, but even though most of you ladies are not using the hotfix tool, have any of you purchased hotfix crystals and still just used regular glue? i'm looking at some of the sizes and in some colors the only ones available are hotfix. i don't plan to use a hotfix tool. tia


----------



## handbag_newbie

I purchased hotfix stones since they only came in a certain size and am using the E6000 to glue them onto the shoes


----------



## vuittonamour

okay thanks


----------



## handbag_newbie

close but no cigar ladies...I was correct in needing more rhinestones, but Dreamtime sent me a gross of ss16s that were a special production and did not look like the rest of the sizes, so I decided to stop and wait for my order of ss9 and ss5 (1 gross each) to arrive next week...

Now I wait for the exchange to finalize so that I can finish my project..SO CLOSE!






At least they'll be done three months early!


----------



## jenayb

Newbie, how many house have you spent on these now?


----------



## handbag_newbie

hours?


----------



## jenayb

Stupid iPad..... Yes, hours.


----------



## handbag_newbie

probably a total of 15 hours so far...a couple of hours at a time on different days


----------



## handbag_newbie

ok ladies I just turned so that the completed sides show...I was trying on my other shoes for my birthday dinner haha


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Sigh... those are beautiful! I love how they look in the sunlight!

I'm now trolling ebay for a strass project I could do in Vitrail. Can you tell me though: it's only one gross of the 16ss that was off, right? The rest of the 16ss crystals looked just like they're supposed to? (I'm planning to order from Dreamtime too.)


----------



## handbag_newbie

yes all of the other ones were ok (even the special production ss12's)


----------



## bling*lover

You've done a great job handbag they look fantastic. Love the colour, the way they shine and sparkle in the sunlight is amazing!


----------



## BattyBugs

They look amazing & will be the perfect shoes for your wedding day.


----------



## jeNYC

gymangel812 said:


> fire opal crystals only come in 12ss and up size so for the smaller crystals i used a color that is just red, not red & orange/yellow.
> 
> thanks for all the compliments ladies! i'm just glad they're done can't wait to wear them tomorrow on my bday


 

hey *Gymangel*, what kinda red did you use?  im using light siam


----------



## frick&frack

absolultely spectacular!!! 

they will be stunning on your wedding day!  you did a wonderful job. 



handbag_newbie said:


> ok ladies I just turned so that the completed sides show...I was trying on my other shoes for my birthday dinner haha


----------



## mimi0011

I have been inspired to start my *first* diy project.  Thanks to all of you, especially handbag_newbie, jeNYC, & ohh_lala for all their help!

I just need some advice:

This is the shoe that I want to create: 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fifi-100mm-13687.html  in AB

When I called them, they said that the actually shoe is burma suede in light pink.  I really want to get as close to these shoes as possible.  I realized that spending $3000 is way to crazy.  In addition, all of your work has made me realize that it's totally possible to diy!

Do you think that this patent white simple will work?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...29196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4775wt_1139

Do you think it is more difficult for the crystals to stay with patent?  Or should I try to find a shoe that is suede with light color ie. light pink, blue, silver (checked all over ebay and not possible!)?  

I'd appreciate your input.  Also, any idea how many hours it will take me?  Please be honest...can I screw this up?????

Thanks so much for all your help and support!!!  I'm so excited about getting started that I want to purchase everything now


----------



## gymangel812

jeNYC said:


> hey *Gymangel*, what kinda red did you use?  im using light siam


i used hyacinth. light siam looked a bit too red/dark on my screen.


----------



## charliefarlie

handbag_newbie said:


> ok ladies I just turned so that the completed sides show...I was trying on my other shoes for my birthday dinner haha




Stunning!


----------



## jeNYC

mimi0011 said:


> I have been inspired to start my *first* diy project. Thanks to all of you, especially handbag_newbie, jeNYC, & ohh_lala for all their help!
> 
> I just need some advice:
> 
> This is the shoe that I want to create:
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/fifi-100mm-13687.html in AB
> 
> When I called them, they said that the actually shoe is burma suede in light pink. I really want to get as close to these shoes as possible. I realized that spending $3000 is way to crazy. In addition, all of your work has made me realize that it's totally possible to diy!
> 
> Do you think that this patent white simple will work?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...29196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4775wt_1139
> 
> Do you think it is more difficult for the crystals to stay with patent? Or should I try to find a shoe that is suede with light color ie. light pink, blue, silver (checked all over ebay and not possible!)?
> 
> I'd appreciate your input. Also, any idea how many hours it will take me? Please be honest...can I screw this up?????
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help and support!!! I'm so excited about getting started that I want to purchase everything now


 

i am doing a patent shoe right now with gemtac glue and it is pretty sturdy but as i stated before, u can also use hotfix crystals on patent if u dun have the patient to apply the glue


----------



## Purrrfect

you ladies are amazing...I love to watch the before and afters on this thread!  Great work!


----------



## vuittonamour

roussel said:


> Half-done one shoe of my NPs.  I still need to cover the tips and heel.  I'll post in the next pic soon.



roussel, what color is the main color of your gorgeous NPs behind the crystals? is it like the bright laminito gold? i'm just wondering because it seems the color varies in different lighting. i have photos of my shoes looking very muted but when i got them they are as bright as my gold zoup flats. i'm just wondering if the color of the crystal contributes to the "lighting" of the shoe as well, like making it appear more white. i imagine so. i think the jonquil LC uses platine leather which is def. lighter to begin with, maybe that's why those shoes look so white on camera.


----------



## IslandSpice

I'm loving all the DIY projects! I need some advice:

I have these Bruges that fit like a charm. I recently bought a new pair of black/black and they have become my new work horse. I would like to DIY these. 






I have been thinking about either dying or strassing them. 

If I dye them, should I choose a color like Speedah's gorgeous EB (sapphire) shoes below? I'm not sure if this is even possible on the black though.






or...should I strass the heel in Black Diamond crystals after dying the base black like someone did in an earlier project? I can't find the picture right now.

or...any other suggestions?


----------



## strsusc

strass the heel and the platform IMO...it would look great, especially if you dye them black first


----------



## charliefarlie

IslandSpice, like strsusc I would strass the heel and platform, I think that would look great!

I have finished strassing one of my shoes! I worked quite hard yesterday and today, and I was amazed how theraputic I found it. I know I will want to do another pair but I wonder how many pairs of crystal encrusted shoes I can justify!? Will get to work on the second shoe and post some pics as soon as I am done!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you, ladies.  Do you think the strass would look strange against the nappa leather?

Charlie - I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i think several ladies in this thread have strassed nappa. i have gold nappa so we'll see how mine turn out. my sample crystals should be here next week  i am excited to see how they all look so i can make a decision


----------



## IslandSpice

^I meant strassing only the heel and platform on a shoe with nappa leather...I'm thinking that it would look better next to a patent heel??


----------



## DC-Cutie

IslandSpice said:


> Thank you, ladies.  Do you think the strass would look strange against the nappa leather?



I don't think it will look strange, but IMO, it would look better on patent leather.  FieryFashionista did her heel and platform on a pair on patent bourge (I think) and they look pretty cool!


----------



## CindyYZ

*handbag_newbie*, your project looks great!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

aww thanks  I feel like it's been taking so long since I'm waiting for the rest of my rhinestones to come in tomorrow.

First time, learning experience


----------



## Popsicool

Dear tPF friends, thanks for all the encouraging and appreciative posts and messages about my ugly duckling ballerina flats DIY! So I finally finished these during the weekend and got around to taking some photos tonight. 

The volcano crystal just doesn't cease to amaze me. The colour varies from deep purple, magenta, pink, green, gold and even aqua from an extreme angle. 

I tried to keep the spacing similar to original Louboutins, with the background colour showing through and I think it looks great with the gold.

Anyway, enjoy! 

A couple on the bed..


----------



## Popsicool

And a couple on..

Check out the disco ball effect!


----------



## Popsicool

I filmed a video as well but when I upload it to YouTube, it looks soooo pixelated that there is no point in showing you until I figure out how to fix it.

Also, it's night here so all these were taken under indoor lighting but I have a week free now between contracts so hopefully the sun will look down on us in NZ so I can take some natural light photos. 

So since I have no more exciting photos for now, I will leave you with the before and after. Ugly duckling to beautiful swam.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*Popsicool* you did great! They're stunning!! Well done!!


----------



## BattyBugs

They look amazing, Popsicool!


----------



## slpceline

Superb job, Popsicool! They look like a million dollars on (especially with the disco ball effect!) I can't wait to see what they look like in natural light.

Oh, and I'm looking forward to seeing the video!


----------



## regeens

Nicely done *popsi*.


----------



## SassySarah

Popsicool I'm amazed!


----------



## vuittonamour

gorgeous popsicool, i hope i can do mine as well!


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool, those flats are RIDICULOUS!!! It's amazing to see the transformation. You did an awesome job!


----------



## vuittonamour

ladies, i am looking at a pair of taupe colored feticha and am contemplating strassing them. do you think a shoe with a platform and no open toe will be "too much" when it comes to strassing the whole shoe? should i just think about strassing the heel and nothing else, or no strassing at all? here's the shoe: 






opinions appreciated  tia!


----------



## indypup

YES, I have been dying to strass a Feticha.  The curves of that shoe would look amazing.

I would strass the whole shoe.


----------



## strsusc

^I think the fetchias would look amazing in a nude strass


----------



## jenayb

I agree, they would look awesome. That shoe is a b*tch to walk in though, IMHO... Owie.


----------



## handbag_newbie

I just hunted down the mailman so that I can get my rhinestones. Good thing he's my friend or else I'd look like a stalker HAHA

Off to strassland for the last time on this project (hopefully)


----------



## IslandSpice

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think it will look strange, but IMO, it would look better on patent leather. FieryFashionista did her heel and platform on a pair on patent bourge (I think) and they look pretty cool!


 
I think so too...hmmm. do you think I should just dye them instead?


----------



## charliefarlie

Popsicool, they are amazing! Well done.


----------



## slpceline

vuittonamour said:


> ladies, i am looking at a pair of taupe colored feticha and am contemplating strassing them. do you think a shoe with a platform and no open toe will be "too much" when it comes to strassing the whole shoe? should i just think about strassing the heel and nothing else, or no strassing at all? here's the shoe:
> 
> opinions appreciated  tia!



I don't think it'll be too much. You'll need a whackload of crystals, though!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks everyone. i may start with the heel and then decide if i want to do the whole shoe from there. i am going to keep them taupe though, there is a bag coming out this fall that i have been waiting for and these would match perfectly. what would be the best crystal to help add sparkle but keep the color?


----------



## erinmiyu

i really loved the strass fetichas that were just strassed on the heel, so i would opt for that personally.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ me too, they were an UHG for a while but i had to give up ever finding them  i think i will like this version better anyway


----------



## slpceline

vuittonamour said:


> thanks everyone. i may start with the heel and then decide if i want to do the whole shoe from there. i am going to keep them taupe though, there is a bag coming out this fall that i have been waiting for and these would match perfectly. what would be the best crystal to help add sparkle but keep the color?



Well, it depends if you want a crystal color to contrast (and complement!) the taupe color, or if you want a crystal of a similar color as the base. If you want to contrast, I'm sure Volcano would look awesome (since small spaces of taupe between crystals will give the same effect as gold.) Otherwise, good choices for crystal colors that come close to the base color would be Colorado topaz, Light Colorado topaz (even AB!), Golden shadow, Greige, Light smoked topaz.

Let us know what you decide! Oh, and I like the idea of doing only the heel.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ yep, something that is similar to the base color so that the crystals give off a shiny taupe-y color. even something greyish may work. i'll have to do some color searching again later


----------



## Popsicool

Ok I promise this is the last time I'll be posting these!! Finally got some daylight videos.  (My YouTube embedded links didn't work so here are just links..)

Indoors, natural light, shows colours well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcIX8Zbdamw


Outdoors, mega sparkle and it's not even very sunny (grr winter).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHZyxFfoPMw


----------



## Popsicool

*vuitton* I think both just the heel or the entire shoe would look AMAZING but you're right, do the heel and see how you feel!

I saw red satin Feticha with a red strass heel at the Singapore boutique a few months ago.. HOT..


----------



## vuittonamour

i have only seen those in photos but i bet they were beautiful. i saw the pink satin strass feticha and the black satin ones as well at madison last fall, and would have made the plunge if they had the black in my size but they didn't. it was one of those "if they have them they're definitely mine but if not i'm not seeking them out" kind of purchases. sooo, i never ended up getting them. i'm excited for these though because i think these are definitely better for everyday wear.


----------



## jeshika

Popsicool said:


> Ok I promise this is the last time I'll be posting these!! Finally got some daylight videos.  (My YouTube embedded links didn't work so here are just links..)
> 
> Indoors, natural light, shows colours well.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcIX8Zbdamw
> 
> 
> Outdoors, mega sparkle and it's not even very sunny (grr winter).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHZyxFfoPMw



these are FAB, *Popsi*! You are a MASTER!!!!


----------



## CMP86

Popsicool those flats are TDF! I love them.


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh my! Those are awesome!


----------



## Popsicool

*lisalovesshoes, Batty, slpceline, regeens, Sassy, vuitton, jenaywins, charlie, jeshika, CMP and Batty again!*

I'm positively pleased with how they turned out! I created an album of step by step process in my profile (just in case someone hasn't seen enough of these, tehee!).

Now, as I was taking photos last night I realised I have a pair of gold laminato graffiti flats. As you know the laminato gets SO beaten up so easily so the scratches are really obvious:






I'm really tempted to do the same thing to those. 

I have the strassing bug. :shame:


----------



## sxcruz22

Has anyone here dyed python?  I'm thinking about dying my roccia alfreds grey.  Any tips?


----------



## charliefarlie

Popsicool, they are just gorgeous. I love the idea of strassed flats!


----------



## JetSetGo!

sxcruz22 said:


> Has anyone here dyed python?  I'm thinking about dying my roccia alfreds grey.  Any tips?



someone did, I believe. try searching "python" in this thread.


----------



## Miss T.

*Popsicool*, those ballerinas look amazing!

Good lucking finising the strassing, *handbag_newbie*! You´re almost there. 

So I finally gave up on finding the perfect white pump, and I will try to copy *jetsetgo* and dye a pair of fetichas white. They just arrived and I can´t wait to get started. If only the dye could hurry up and arrive too...


----------



## jeNYC

vuittonamour, i am currently strassing declic 90mm with platform, closed toes, the crystals actually camouflages the flatform IMO, i felt that the shoe was too chunky before but now i dun even notice it after adding the crystals


----------



## handbag_newbie

I finished! 

Let me see if I can remember how to paste the video...

Update: It shows a blank box here so here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA0IQXlhqSE

Just in case it DOES show here:


----------



## slpceline

handbag_newbie said:


> I finished!
> 
> Let me see if I can remember how to paste the video...
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS! Congratulations! You're going to be the belle of the ball (well, you would have anyway, but now more so!)


----------



## frick&frack

they're spectacular...congratulations on all of your hard work!  I absolutely love the soft purple color!!!



handbag_newbie said:


> I finished!
> 
> Let me see if I can remember how to paste the video...
> 
> Update: It shows a blank box here so here's the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA0IQXlhqSE
> 
> Just in case it DOES show here:


----------



## laurenam

Maybe a Rolando is closer?


----------



## sxcruz22

JetSetGo! said:


> someone did, I believe. try searching "python" in this thread.



Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## laurenam

Louboutinista said:


> Oh God I'm stupid. Now I see it. Yeah the Rolando is def. a better match. Thank you!


 
No worries!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

handbag_newbie said:


> I finished!
> 
> Let me see if I can remember how to paste the video...
> 
> Update: It shows a blank box here so here's the link:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uA0IQXlhqSE
> 
> Just in case it DOES show here:




 GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Louboutinista said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me out with this; I saw the Calypso and I love the color combo. Do you ladies think the Declic would be the closest match to the shape of the Calypso? Thanks!



The maggies are the same shape as the calypsos..


----------



## BattyBugs

You did a great job, handbag. They look amazing!


----------



## vuittonamour

jeNYC said:


> vuittonamour, i am currently strassing declic 90mm with platform, closed toes, the crystals actually camouflages the flatform IMO, i felt that the shoe was too chunky before but now i dun even notice it after adding the crystals



would love to see pics!!


----------



## 5elle

*Handbag*  They are UNBELIEVABLE!! Congratulations!!! You are going to look amazing on your wedding day and the lilac is showing through perfectly. Excellent work!


----------



## Popsicool

Louboutinista said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me out with this; I saw the Calypso and I love the color combo. Do you ladies think the Declic would be the closest match to the shape of the Calypso? Thanks!



Miss Clichy is the best match. It's the same shape, same height platform but the heel is slightly lower. I really wanted to get a black pair to do a DIY Calypso when I was in Singapore a few months back but they only had my size in nude. Apparently they will be doing this style again soon!

Here's a photo of what they look like:


----------



## jenayb

This guy is actually starting to make me really mad, and I don't even know why I care...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ass-39-NWOB-/180548393195?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes


----------



## Popsicool

*handbag* they are stunning! Love the lilac. I bet you can't wait for your wedding even more now.


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> This guy is actually starting to make me really mad, and I don't even know why I care...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ass-39-NWOB-/180548393195?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes


----------



## rnsmelody

jenaywins said:


> This guy is actually starting to make me really mad, and I don't even know why I care...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ass-39-NWOB-/180548393195?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes



 I have been a lurker on this tread since last week! I finally finished reading all 300 pages..  

I think we all have an idea who this seller is.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ yep. honestly it's kind of annoying that he is doing it only because he thinks it will make him a ton of money, but there are people out there that charge about $1k or more to strass different items. to each his own, but it is annoying.


----------



## vuittonamour

Popsicool said:


> Miss Clichy is the best match. It's the same shape, same height platform but the heel is slightly lower. I really wanted to get a black pair to do a DIY Calypso when I was in Singapore a few months back but they only had my size in nude. Apparently they will be doing this style again soon!
> 
> Here's a photo of what they look like:



i love this shoe, i hope they do come out with more colors again.


----------



## rnsmelody

Yup, he has taken advantage of everyone's suggestions for his own profits to sell 

Anyways! Ladies you all have done such an amazing job with strassing projects! I love seeing the finshed work, it's one of a kind. 

I guess you can say I got bitten by the stassing bug. I purchased a pair of black satin very croise that I am hoping to strass with black jet? Should I do it or just leave the shoes the way they are.. suggestions are greatly apperciated


----------



## handbag_newbie

Thanks *slpceline, louboutinista, frick&frack, crazzee, batty, 5elle, and popsicool!*



5elle said:


> *Handbag*  They are UNBELIEVABLE!! Congratulations!!! You are going to look amazing on your wedding day and the lilac is showing through perfectly. Excellent work!



Thanks so much for your suggestion on the Vitrail Lights! The lavender is going to go well with my bridesmaids dresses and the gold heel and peep toe will accent everything else



Popsicool said:


> *handbag* they are stunning! Love the lilac. I bet you can't wait for your wedding even more now.



I can't wait and I'm SO excited! 3 months to go!


----------



## Popsicool

Louboutinista said:


> These are gorg! Thank you *Popsicool*! How do the styles differ in Singapore? In general.



Not hugely really but they do sometimes have some styles that get sold out in the US. For example they had black/red LOVE pumps in a few sizes, as well as the nude and black Miss Clichys, nude patent Biancas (that you normally have to go on the waitlist for in US) etc. 

It's a good place to check (as well as Hong Kong) if you're desperate for something. Their prices are definitely higher than US & Europe though.


----------



## slpceline

With regards to the gentleman selling his strassed shoes, I can't say it bothers me, even if he did come here for suggestions. I feel a little bad, actually, because I don't think he'll ever make a profit from them.

I would never spend $1500 on a shoe period, but I think those who would spend that kind of money on footwear wouldn't hesitate to spend an additional $1500 for "real" CL-strassed shoes.

Maybe he's a college student trying to make a little money or something, and now he's invested all this time and money on something that will maybe never sell... 

A part of me feels sad about that. But then, I'm known to always root for the underdog... :shame:


----------



## erinmiyu

i tend to agree, *slpceline*, but i'd be a little more inclined to be "go you!" if he wasn't so huffy when asked not to advertise on here. i think the shoes are very nicely done, though.


----------



## Popsicool

erinmiyu said:


> i tend to agree, *slpceline*, but i'd be a little more inclined to be "go you!" if he wasn't so huffy when asked not to advertise on here. i think the shoes are very nicely done, though.



Yes, I think it's the attitude that bugged me, not what he's doing.


----------



## laureenthemean

slpceline said:


> With regards to the gentleman selling his strassed shoes, I can't say it bothers me, even if he did come here for suggestions. I feel a little bad, actually, because I don't think he'll ever make a profit from them.
> 
> I would never spend $1500 on a shoe period, but I think those who would spend that kind of money on footwear wouldn't hesitate to spend an additional $1500 for "real" CL-strassed shoes.
> 
> Maybe he's a college student trying to make a little money or something, and now he's invested all this time and money on something that will maybe never sell...
> 
> A part of me feels sad about that. But then, I'm known to always root for the underdog... :shame:



I think people wouldn't feel as badly toward him if he hadn't broken the rules so many times, been so rude, and also tried to come back after being banned the first time.

Like any reseller, I don't necessarily think we can or should try to regulate what they are doing, but sometimes I feel bad when they scoop up deals just to resell when people who genuinely wanted the shoes missed out.


----------



## handbag_newbie

He recommended stretching it out before adjusting the slingback, so now it fits just fine! 

I am thinking about having him work on the slingback anyways but I may just leave it as is. I couldn't slide my feet in before but now I can!


----------



## handbag_newbie

It's actually a light beige, hard to describe but the white was too shiny for my taste. 

It's this color and material but I'm getting a halter top with a rhinestone buckle under the bust






I'm having an outside wedding at a ranch so it will be a ballroom-type bottom that will show the shoes


----------



## vuittonamour

i am p-oed. 

i ordered some crystals to try out to see what color i'd like to go with on my shoes. they were supposed to be delivered today and the tracking number still says "out for delivery" -- i guarantee you the package is so small he missed it. or it's lost, something. i was really excited to see the colors and now i have to wait. they prob won't get here till like 7pm either. i called UPS and they are no help.


----------



## handbag_newbie

aww sorry to hear that. Who did you order from?


----------



## vuittonamour

dreamtime, they were the only company that had all the colors i was looking at trying, and the cheapest way to get samples of them.


----------



## handbag_newbie

They will send it in a large envelope even though the crystals are small. They sent my priority package in a flat rate envelope


----------



## vuittonamour

i don't know but the girl told me on the phone that they are required to scan every package every 24 hours once it reaches the delivery stage. it was last scanned at 6:24 am for out for delivery and it never made it. so, if it's not re-scanned again by morning, i'm calling UPS again. not that it will do any good, but it's ridiculous that i have to wait another full day just to see if they MAY show up. if not i think they should credit dreamtime's account to overnight me a new package of crystals because that's ridiculous. it seems everyone loves UPS but i always end up frustrated with them. AND their ground shipping seems to take the longest out of all the carriers.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Oh yeah I used the post office, but I'm assuming they still send it in a large package.


----------



## vuittonamour

if i order from them in the future i am using USPS for sure now. i'm annoyed.


----------



## 5elle

*Vuitton* that's frustrating - I hope they arrive quickly.

*Handbag* you are so welcome - I'm really pleased that I could be of some help for your special day. And your colour scheme sounds fantastic - love the material on that dress!

Re the dude selling the strassed shoes...each to their own I guess? He's not doing anything wrong and like others have said there's a huge amount of time and effort involved. Best of luck to him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

5elle said:


> re the dude selling the strassed shoes...each to their own i guess? He's not doing anything wrong and like others have said there's a huge amount of time and effort involved. Best of luck to him.


 
ita...


----------



## Nico3327

^ I actually didn't have a problem with Merchants Overseas.  One of the sizes I needed was on backorder as well and they emailed me the same day I placed my order to tell me when they were expected in stock and to ask if I wanted a partial shipment of my order or to wait until the backorder arrived so everything could ship together.  I opted to wait and they shipped a couple days after I expected, but still came quickly.  I also never had a problem getting an email response from their customer service.

This is only my first time ordering with them, so I can't say your bad experience is a fluke (maybe my good experience was!), but I was happy with their service.  I'm sorry you had such trouble with them.


----------



## vuittonamour

it wasn't dreamtime's fault, it was UPS's for not getting the package here when they said they would. next time i am going to use a different carrier but it kept saying it wouldn't be insured unless i went UPS and i wanted to be able to track them, and that was the cheapest option. i could have insured any means of delivery but i also wanted to track them so i picked the cheapest way to do that. now i'm picking usps for sure, they usually get my priority packages to me within 3 days, not 6.


----------



## vuittonamour

wow, i just got my package and it looks like it's been run over twice and to hell and back. definitely neglect on the driver's part.


----------



## KatiElizabeth

gymangel812 said:


> well my fire opal strass VPs are *finally* done. i have no idea how some of you do multiple pairs LOL. mine are not nearly as good as most others (and don't really look like real ones) but i'm fairly happy with them. i used too many small crystals and placed them too close together, oh well. i still need to make the tip gold.


 
WOW! I wish you could do mine for my wedding (hehe) They look GORGEOUS and just like the Claude Strass ones!


----------



## KatiElizabeth

Alright ladies!!! I have gone through 60 pages so far in this thread (call me crazy) and I am now DETERMINED to Strass my own CL's for my wedding. All of you have Strassed your CL's beautifully!

First of all, to match the appliques on my Kenneth Pool dress, I want to the same color as the original Lady Claude 120's (the AB color I think it is). Can any of you help me so I know what size crystals & what exact color to order? Also, which site has the best prices & crystals?

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## handbag_newbie

I personally ordered mine from Dreamtime Creations because they offer free Priority Mail shipping on order over $75 (you will spend WAY more than that) and they price match other sellers, even ebay BIN auctions. 

I used 20ss, 16ss, 12ss, 9ss, and 5ss (they did not have 7ss in my particular rhinestone). I'm sure the others will be better able to tell you what sizes are used for the Lady Claude 120's


----------



## vuittonamour

are you talking about the jonquil LCs? you would need to order jonquil AB, sizes are a toss-up...some only like to use 3 different sizes, some use 4 or 5. to achieve an affect like the LCs though you will need a lighter or metallic shoe to begin with. some ladies opt to spray-dye theirs first, so you can start with almost any color shoe if you choose to dye them. some ladies have ordered from myrhinestonefx.com, some from dreamtime, some from artbeads (i think they are most expensive) -- it's really just searching around and finding who actually even has your particular color and the sizes you need in stock.


----------



## KatiElizabeth

handbag_newbie: Thank you!!! I will definitely look into them!!

vuittonamour: Yes, the jonquil CLs. Can you dye black satin shoes a light white or ivory? I found black satin Sevillanas on eBay in my size (the style I am looking to Strass) so I was just wondering if you knew. I am very new to the dying & Strassing.

Thanks again!


----------



## vuittonamour

for satin you are going to need to find a light color as a base, you can't dye a black satin shoe gold...i imagine it would not turn out the way you like. i was mainly talking about leather as i believe the LCs are platine leather, a light metallic color. i'd stick with leather unless you find a light colored shoe. you can "spray dye" leather (i can't remember the name but it is mentioned several times in this thread, starts with an "m"), kind of like spray painting them except would stay away from white though as the jonquil AB stones have a yellowish tinge to them so beige, nude, or gold would work best with them.


----------



## KatiElizabeth

vuittonamour said:


> for satin you are going to need to find a light color as a base, you can't dye a black satin shoe gold...i imagine it would not turn out the way you like. i was mainly talking about leather as i believe the LCs are platine leather, a light metallic color. i'd stick with leather unless you find a light colored shoe. you can "spray dye" leather (i can't remember the name but it is mentioned several times in this thread, starts with an "m"), kind of like spray painting them except would stay away from white though as the jonquil AB stones have a yellowish tinge to them so beige, nude, or gold would work best with them.


 
Thank you


----------



## handbag_newbie

Meltonian spray


----------



## jeNYC

*vuittonamour*, this is for you, i wasnt going to post it until i was done

Red patent Delic 90 MM with 1 inch platform

light siam + fire opal with gemtac


----------



## vuittonamour

gorgeous jenyc! great job! and you're right you don't notice the platform. 

i'm not sure about these shoes though, i am going to start at the heel and decide from there. i think i might just want to keep the heel b/c i am pretty sure they will go great with the bag i am after coming out in the fall. but first i have to get them and make sure they fit me. CL sizing woes give me such headaches!


----------



## vuittonamour

and ps i love your doggie in the background of the first pic  that's cute. lol.


----------



## sxcruz22

*JeNYC* Those are looking HOT!  Great job!


----------



## lou-b-lou

I'm amazed by all the stunning work done in this thread.  The shoes are simply stunning and i can't believe the transformations.

I need a little advice / inspiration for a couple of pairs i'd like to try and sparkle up a little for myself.

First off, a pair of black suede Lady Gres.  They were green when i bought them but i dyed them with suede dye to black.  They look good but are just a little dull and I'm up to four pairs of black CL's.  I thought these would be good for a glitter pair.  I was thinking of black glitter in fine and chunky for the main part and then maybe white fine for the knot.  Any opinions on whether this will work okay or colours would be appreciated.

Second pair, a pair of black nappa armadillo.  I have just seen Karwood jawdropping pair and would love to try to strass mine but in a different colour combination.  Do I need to stick with the darkest colours on the black or could I get away for some of the pinks, purples or blues?  Again any opinions or adivce would really be appreciated.


----------



## PyAri

jeNYC said:


> *vuittonamour*, this is for you, i wasnt going to post it until i was done
> 
> Red patent Delic 90 MM with 1 inch platform
> 
> light siam + fire opal with gemtac


 
AMAZING!!! Best FOS yet. I love your crystal placement and the declics look fab on you.  Can't wait to see both shoes done and more modelings pics =)


----------



## Hanna_M

At last, I'm ready to start my first DIY. I've been putting off dying my Catwomans and strassing the heel as I'm still not 100% sure of it. 

However, I am now the owner pair of pretty badly marked, but otherwise perfect condition ice blue Alti 160s that fit me perfectly!  The desired end state is to have a pair of black strassed lovelies.






So, first step is to dye them black. I'm going to order Tarrago dye as I've heard them mentioned on here in a positive light. 

Questions: What have people used to protect the soles/underside of the shoes and how tricky is it to apply perfectly? Also, any tips on dying patent leather? I've read that it can be done, I'm just guessing I'll need to be patient - lots of thin layers with plenty of drying time.

After then I'm looking to strass them using Jet crystals. 

Questions: What's the difference between Jet, Jet Hematite and Black Diamond? I'm after a true deep black, not grey or anything less than black. When ordering packs of 1,440 I can get the Jet in all sizes, the others are less available. 

I'm going to order one pack of each size and go from there as I honestly have no idea of how many I'll need. Lots I guess. 

Any hints, tips and advice much appreciated. I'm so happy to be starting these at last!


----------



## Nico3327

I personally wouldn't glitter a pair of Lady Gres.  It would seem to me like the glitter could really "bulk" up between the folds of the suede on the front of the shoe.  And the idea of doing the knot a contrasting color...I don't know I just can't picture it.  If you feel like you have too many black CL's I would suggest glittering another pair of your black ones if you can.



lou-b-lou said:


> I'm amazed by all the stunning work done in this thread. The shoes are simply stunning and i can't believe the transformations.
> 
> I need a little advice / inspiration for a couple of pairs i'd like to try and sparkle up a little for myself.
> 
> First off, a pair of black suede Lady Gres. They were green when i bought them but i dyed them with suede dye to black. They look good but are just a little dull and I'm up to four pairs of black CL's. I thought these would be good for a glitter pair. I was thinking of black glitter in fine and chunky for the main part and then maybe white fine for the knot. Any opinions on whether this will work okay or colours would be appreciated.
> 
> Second pair, a pair of black nappa armadillo. I have just seen Karwood jawdropping pair and would love to try to strass mine but in a different colour combination. Do I need to stick with the darkest colours on the black or could I get away for some of the pinks, purples or blues? Again any opinions or adivce would really be appreciated.


----------



## Nico3327

Does Tarrago dye work on patent?  I've never heard of anyone being able to change the color of a pair of patent shoes, but I'd be interested to know if it works for you.



Hanna_M said:


> At last, I'm ready to start my first DIY. I've been putting off dying my Catwomans and strassing the heel as I'm still not 100% sure of it.
> 
> However, I am now the owner pair of pretty badly marked, but otherwise perfect condition ice blue Alti 160s that fit me perfectly!  The desired end state is to have a pair of black strassed lovelies.
> 
> *So, first step is to dye them black. I'm going to order Tarrago dye as I've heard them mentioned on here in a positive light. *


----------



## Tenley10

> Second pair, a pair of black nappa armadillo. I have just seen Karwood jawdropping pair and would love to try to strass mine but in a different colour combination. Do I need to stick with the darkest colours on the black or could I get away for some of the pinks, purples or blues? Again any opinions or adivce would really be appreciated.



I honestly think you should do like jet black, all the way to just a crystal... different black/gray/crystal shades, they would look gorgeous!!!


----------



## lou-b-lou

Nico3327 said:


> I personally wouldn't glitter a pair of Lady Gres. It would seem to me like the glitter could really "bulk" up between the folds of the suede on the front of the shoe. And the idea of doing the knot a contrasting color...I don't know I just can't picture it. If you feel like you have too many black CL's I would suggest glittering another pair of your black ones if you can.


 
I know what you mean about the bulk.  I was hoping that if i spread the glitter evenly enough it would work.  I think i'm trying get two colours, just so i don't have another black pair at the end.  I'm probably just to keen to try a pair and over complicating it.


----------



## KatiElizabeth

JeNYC: They are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Hanna_M

According to the internet you can dye patent leather with normal leather dye, it just may take a bit more work. I'm hoping someone on here can confirm it though!



Nico3327 said:


> Does Tarrago dye work on patent?  I've never heard of anyone being able to change the color of a pair of patent shoes, but I'd be interested to know if it works for you.


----------



## strsusc

Great job *jeNYC!!!  *They are gorgeous! 



jeNYC said:


> *vuittonamour*, this is for you, i wasnt going to post it until i was done
> 
> Red patent Delic 90 MM with 1 inch platform
> 
> light siam + fire opal with gemtac


----------



## indypup

Hi *lou*!!!  It's great to see you!  I remember seeing pics of the dye job you did on your LG... it looks fab.  Please don't add glitter/strass/anything to them!  LG is perfect as it is without anymore embellishment. 

I've never heard of dyeing patent leather... good luck and let us know if it works *Hanna*!


----------



## handbag_newbie

Do you think I can dye this:






to look like this:






and have them look somewhat similar?


----------



## indypup

No hun, you can't.  You would have to stras them after or do something to cover up that ribbon.

Edit:  they will still look like two different shoes.  That's my reasoning behind that.


----------



## handbag_newbie

Yeah I was planning to strass or glitter black...I might just look for another pair. Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I did my strass fix today. The crystal color was black diamond.

I think it turned out good!


----------



## handbag_newbie

so happy for you *naked*! Glad you were able to fix the mistake


----------



## rdgldy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I did my strass fix today. The crystal color was black diamond.
> 
> I think it turned out good!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks guys! I've missed my babies so much I definately need to wear them out tomorrow!


----------



## indypup

Congrats *naked*!

So, I finished my first shoe.  Yes, I have another to complete... I have had no spare time to work on these.

I used a mix of Silk/Silk AB and Peach/Peach AB, which I won't do again.  I think they look fine, but it made the work a little harder for me!  I REALLY want to do a jet or hematite shoe next, but I'm not going to get ahead of myself, lol.

no flash










flash


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Holy moly! Those are *gorgeous*! I'm crazy about them! I can't wait to see modeling pics! Oh, I can just imagine how they'd spruce up a little black dress in the chic-est way!


----------



## vuittonamour

GORGEOUS indy, but i did keep thinking using 4 color crystals could NOT have been easy. i just ordered silk AB to try on my shoes and i love that color, i think it's the winner for me. congrats, it looks beautiful!


----------



## handbag_newbie

gorgeous *indypup!* It IS a lot of work and I only had a slingback (no heel or toe)


----------



## Tenley10

indy - those are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Tenley10

I just got these shoes on ebay for DIY




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

what do you guys think with this glitter:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## slpceline

^^^
I think that would be lovely. Try doing a search for "black opal" on this thread: someone glittered a pair of theirs with that specific glitter and, if memory serves me right, they turned out stunning.


----------



## indypup

*lolita *did black opal with her VP's.  They turned out so gorgeous. Another member glittered her NP 90 with it too, I think.

*slp*, I just took some modeling pics as well as (fading) daylight pics.  I think these are much nicer than the ones I hastily took above.   And thank you!

*vuitton*, thank you!  And yes, using all those colors was a complete PITA!  Never again!!  I think you'll be very pleased with silk AB.  It's so gorgeous in person.

Thank you *handbag* and *Tenley*!  Handbag, yours turned out beautifully.  I love the crystal color you chose.


----------



## slpceline

indypup said:


> *slp*, I just took some modeling pics as well as (fading) daylight pics.  I think these are much nicer than the ones I hastily took above.   And thank you!



 I *demand* for you to post them! (Please?!?  )


----------



## indypup

I'm working on it!  Photobucket is taking FOREVER.


----------



## erinmiyu

*indy*, those look fantastic!!!


----------



## indypup

thank you *Erin*!

Here are a few more.  I swear, I think it's my computer too that's effing up.  Grr!













My poor ankles were eaten alive by mosquitoes last weekend.  I am so ready for fall!


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Oh! Oh! I'm speechless! The color compliments your skin tone beautifully! Congratulations!


----------



## erinmiyu

even more gorgeous in natural light!!! are those petit rat?


----------



## nexisfan

Indy, those are absolutely gorgeous!! Great color and the placement looks amazing.

I'm strassing a pair right now, also (SUPER slowly, however! haha) and I can't get myself to space them farther apart... I feel like I have to have them close together! So that's taking a while... lol. Ugh, it takes so long! But this is good encouragement to see how amazing everyone's look.


----------



## vuittonamour

wow indy, so beautiful in natural light as well. i bet you can't wait to wear them! was the original shoe nude?


----------



## KatiElizabeth

Okay, so I have seen peach Strassed CLs and hot pink Strassed CLs but has anyone Strassed their CLs with light pink? I'm curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## indypup

Thank you again *slp*!

Thank you *Erin*!  Yes, these are Petit Rats!  At first I was a little unsure of whether or not they'd be a good shoe to strass, but now that one is finished, I'm a bit more confident in them!

Thanks *nexis*!  What are you working on?  

*vuitton*, thank you!!  Yes, they were nude nappa... such a gorgeous material, but it got dirty after one wear.


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing, Indy! Such a great color with your skin tone.  I can't wait to see the finished pair.


----------



## frick&frack

beautiful work...the color combo of the crystals is delicate & STUNNING!!!



indypup said:


> Congrats *naked*!
> 
> So, I finished my first shoe. Yes, I have another to complete... I have had no spare time to work on these.
> 
> I used a mix of Silk/Silk AB and Peach/Peach AB, which I won't do again. I think they look fine, but it made the work a little harder for me! I REALLY want to do a jet or hematite shoe next, but I'm not going to get ahead of myself, lol.
> 
> no flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash


----------



## Miss T.

*Hanna_M*, did you find out how to protect the rest of the shoe before dying them? I was wondering too. Good luck with you DIY project, have fun!


----------



## lou-b-lou

indypup said:


> Hi *lou*!!! It's great to see you! I remember seeing pics of the dye job you did on your LG... it looks fab. Please don't add glitter/strass/anything to them! LG is perfect as it is without anymore embellishment.
> 
> I've never heard of dyeing patent leather... good luck and let us know if it works *Hanna*!


 
Hi Rebecca, lovely to see you too!  The dye job is okay, just seems a little dull.  I've done three of four coats and it just doesn't seem to be quite black enough.

What do you think of me strassing my armadillos.  I absolutely love the pair that were done by Karwood.  I'd really like to try but maybe with pink, purple or blue fading through to black.  Would those colours work okay on black nappa?

I love the shoe you've just finished, sooooo pretty and suits your skin tone perfectly.


----------



## 5elle

^^karwood's armadillos were different colours to start with. If yours are all black you'll find it hard to achieve variation, and you'll probably have to use AB crystals so that they're not as transparent because the black will show through. In all honesty, I don't think it sounds like a great plan.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ the arms that Karwood did were black nappa.


----------



## 5elle

^^You're kidding?! Wow, always thought they started out as ombre - just looked and Karwood packed the crystals super close to each other so I didn't even notice the black coming through. I guess *lou-b-lou's* idea might work then!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ nope! I wouldn't let karwood strass a pair of black/white arms. I'd steal them away first, they're sooo HTF. 

I think it would work ok...


----------



## laureenthemean

I don't see how the crystals would be transparent since they have the foil back?


----------



## PyAri

indypup said:


> thank you *Erin*!
> 
> Here are a few more.  I swear, I think it's my computer too that's effing up.  Grr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor ankles were eaten alive by mosquitoes last weekend.  I am so ready for fall!


AMAZING!  You did such a great job!!!


----------



## 5elle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ nope! I wouldn't let karwood strass a pair of black/white arms. I'd steal them away first, they're sooo HTF.
> 
> I think it would work ok...



Haha a very good point!



laureenthemean said:


> I don't see how the crystals would be transparent since they have the foil back?



I meant when you're looking through at an angle - if there's any spaces between the crystals you'll see the colour of the shoe through them.


----------



## PyAri

Nico3327 said:


> Does Tarrago dye work on patent?  I've never heard of anyone being able to change the color of a pair of patent shoes, but I'd be interested to know if it works for you.


I tried it on my patent pin ups and the tarrago dye peeled off like latex paint. I ended up glittering over it, which stayed, but for just a plain color change I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## KatiElizabeth

Just wondering if anyone knows the exact color used on the Fifi strass blue pumps. They're from CLs Bridal Collection and I am in love with the color. TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Aurora Borealis


----------



## nexisfan

*indy*, I am doing some dark pink laminato simples that were scuffed a bit in volcano crystals.


----------



## lou-b-lou

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ nope! I wouldn't let karwood strass a pair of black/white arms. I'd steal them away first, they're sooo HTF.
> 
> I think it would work ok...


 
That's good! It's still possible then, as mine are black nappa.



5elle said:


> Haha a very good point!
> 
> 
> 
> I meant when you're looking through at an angle - if there's any spaces between the crystals you'll see the colour of the shoe through them.


 
So i'd need to make sure the crystals are tightly placed, to make sure I block out as much of the black as I can.  I think I need to head to the crystal shop tomorrow, so I can get a real life look at some of the colours.


----------



## Popsicool

*jeNYC* the FOS Declics look stunning!! It's a 500% improvement! The crystals really do make the shoe look so much nicer. Can't wait till you finish the other one! 

*Hanna* I don't think you can dye patent leather before stripping to some extent the shiny stuff since that's a seal that will stop the dye from getting to the leather. Maybe take them to the cobbler and ask for some patent stripper? Or maybe take them to a paint shop and explain? I don't think the shoes will look very good after you strip the patent but it should be ok since you'll cover them in crystals. Good luck, I'd love to see black crystal!! I think JET is the true black you're after (it's not see through though IIRC).

To protect the stuff you don't want to dye, just cover it in painter's tape.  You can get it from any paint/DIY store!

*indy* - !!! It's gorgeous!! I can imagine what a PITA it was with four(!) different coloured crystals but they really look stunning and they're a great match for your skin. I can't notice the trim on them though - did you remove it or cover it in crystals? It doesn't show at all! Btw, I feel for you with the mosquito bites - my ankles look the same, the little suckers love me and it drives me insane!

*nexis* way to go!! Volcano is my fave crystal and it looks amazing on the purple laminato. Can't wait for progress photos!


----------



## baiserdelamour

Hello ladies! I have been bitten by the stassing bug and would love to start my first project! 

I bought a pair of CL suede numero prive's and the heels have some wear on them that can't be fixed. Thank goodness for stassing! I've seen a few pictures of girls who have done this, and I think mine will turn out great. Will post pics of my project. 






I had a few questions first:

1. Where did you purchase your beads? Did you use rhinestone or swarovski?
2. What size should I get? I don't want a chunky look so I want the smallest.
3. What kind of paint did you use? Or dye?

Also, I plan to do something with these vintage gold flats. I just don't know what. Any ideas? I appreciate them!









Thanks ladies!


----------



## slpceline

Welcome to Strassland, *baiserdelamour*!

We all use Swarovski 2028 rhinestones. A lot of girls order from ebay or from Dreamtime Creations. As for the sizes, from personal experience I really recommend using a variety, including the larger ones (20ss.) On my first DIY strass project I thought like you, that I didn't want a chunky look so I used mostly small ones (5ss x 4000 of them!) and my largest one was 16ss, of which I only used 1 gross or 2, and the result wasn't as sparkly as I'd hoped. Having a fair proportion of larger crystals on board really makes it extra sparkly, and not chunky at all, even on a thin heel (I'm working on old decoltissimos, which have a fairly thin heel.)

As for dye, I don't think anyone has ever tried to dye suede... But for leather some have used Tarrago, and some have used Meltonian.

Good luck!


----------



## charliefarlie

indypup said:


> thank you *Erin*!
> 
> Here are a few more.  I swear, I think it's my computer too that's effing up.  Grr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor ankles were eaten alive by mosquitoes last weekend.  I am so ready for fall!



These are stunning! Well done Indypup. Love the subtle nude shade.


----------



## charliefarlie

nexisfan said:


> *indy*, I am doing some dark pink laminato simples that were scuffed a bit in volcano crystals.



These are beautiful too Nexisfan! Are you doing the whole shoe or just the heels?


----------



## charliefarlie

I have finished my Montana Yoyo Zeppas, really pleased with them, I will put some pics up in a bit.


----------



## KatiElizabeth

naked: Thank you!  The color reminds me of Cinderella's glass slippers. 

nexisfan: GORGEOUS heels!


----------



## Melocoton

Nexisfan, what a great look for the simples.  Great job.  I'm loooving the Volcano on that pink!  Super jealous here!!!


----------



## baiserdelamour

*slpceline* thanks so much! you answered all of my questions & more. I really appreciate the help  I will be purchasing the stones today and I will start my project as soon they arrive. 

What do you think about the gold flats? I want to paint them red or something? Or perhaps keep the gold and just retouch it? I'm having a hard time with this one.


----------



## indypup

Thank you so much, *batty*!  I love the way they've turned out!  LOL, I can't wait to see the finished pair either! 

*frick&frack*, thank you!  It really means a lot to me that you think the color combo is delicate!  My fear is that they wouldn't and that the peach would stand out!!

*Louise*, what about doing a color like Purple Velvet?  I think that would look stunning.  And thanks for the sweet comments about my shoe!  I still have the entire left shoe to complete!  :shame:
http://www.rhinestonebiz.com/p-741-flat-back-16ss-purple-velvet.aspx

Thank you *Py*!!  Have you decided on anything else to do with your Pin Ups?

*Nexis*, those look fabulous so far!  You're doing a great job!

*Popsicool*, thanks so much!  I will NEVER do another combo like this again!  One or two colors all the way for the next project!  And I don't think I ever commented on your Volcano Ballerinas... they look SO good!  It makes me want to strass a pair of flats!  As for the grosgrain ribbon, I couldn't remove it.  The leather underneath the ribbon was not finished, so I decided to cover the ribbon instead of leaving it visible like I originally had them.

Thanks so much, *charlie*!  I cannot wait to see your Yoyo Zeppas!


----------



## Hanna_M

It's not looking good. The seller said you could dye the leather. I checked on the internet and a couple of sites said you could... I started looking into it and you have to strip the patent and then dye. I've spoken to a few of cobblers and only one of them were willing to attempt it but they couldn't guarantee the results... oh and they refused to do it if I was going to strass them as there could be a chemical reaction between the dye and the glue. So if I had them dyed they couldn't guarantee the results and if the results were bad I couldn't risk strassing them. 

So, I don't know whether I risk strassing them with Jet crystals and just keep them really really close together and use ickle ones to fill in ickle gaps or if I get a some aquamarine crystals. Problem with aquamarine is that I'm not sure how much I'd wear them as I am very much an autumnal colours girl. Or could I do them with volcano crystals as those are just yummy but again, not sure how it would work with the pale blue background and also not sure if it would be a bit OTT.

Ideas and advice very very much welcome. :cry:



Popsicool said:


> *Hanna* I don't think you can dye patent leather before stripping to some extent the shiny stuff since that's a seal that will stop the dye from getting to the leather. Maybe take them to the cobbler and ask for some patent stripper? Or maybe take them to a paint shop and explain? I don't think the shoes will look very good after you strip the patent but it should be ok since you'll cover them in crystals. Good luck, I'd love to see black crystal!! I think JET is the true black you're after (it's not see through though IIRC).
> 
> To protect the stuff you don't want to dye, just cover it in painter's tape.  You can get it from any paint/DIY store!


----------



## Hanna_M

*nexisfan* Those are fantastic! Inspiring!


----------



## baiserdelamour

Success! I just purchased my crystals!  Can't wait for them to arrive so I can start my project!! 

I ordered:

Jet Nut 6ss (1 gross)
Black Diamond 8ss (1 gross)
Jet AB 10ss (1 gross)
Silver Shade 12 ss (1 gross)
Black Diamond 16ss (1 gross)
Black Diamond AB 20ss (1/2 gross)

I hope this will be enough for 2 heels on a CL Numero Prive!


----------



## baiserdelamour

*Hanna_M* as I was doing research for my own strass project, I saw one TPFer use nail polish on her patent leather shoes. She said nothing else would work and the nail polish worked fine. Perhaps you can do the same? It's tedious but at least you'll get the color you want and you'll be able to strass them.


----------



## Hanna_M

Ohhhhhh! If that works then perfect. I can do tedious... anything to get my shoes beautiful! Thank you.  



baiserdelamour said:


> *Hanna_M* as I was doing research for my own strass project, I saw one TPFer use nail polish on her patent leather shoes. She said nothing else would work and the nail polish worked fine. Perhaps you can do the same? It's tedious but at least you'll get the color you want and you'll be able to strass them.


----------



## baiserdelamour

*Hanna_M* Glad I could help!  Can't wait to see your progress and finished product


----------



## bambolina

Beautiful creations everyone! Wow! So many creative and talented ladies here!


----------



## amazigrace

*indypup, popsicool, rilokiley, lolitablue*, and so many others of you, 
have so inspired me to strass! I had those same boring flats that *popsicool* 
had, so I dyed them maroon, and am beginning to strass them with volcano
crystals. Everything's ready to go, except me - I'm just a little nervous to
start. What if they look awful? 

So many of you have done such gorgeous jobs, and I just want mine to look
as beautiful as all of yours. I'm also using opal black glitter on a pair of
boring black patent flats, but that will happen after the strassing project.
I'll be sure to post pictures! Everyone's pictures are so amazing and
completely beautiful! Thank you to all of you for your inspiration.


----------



## amazigrace

handbag_newbie said:


> Do you think I can dye this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have them look somewhat similar?




YES, absolutely you can dye them to look black. I just finished dyeing the exact pair a dark maroon to strass, and they look beautiful. I used Tarrago dye, and it was easy and quick. Good luck!


----------



## bambolina

I'm bidding on a pair of green suede Madame Claude on the bay and I'm seeing them strassed with both these colors:

Emerald





Emerald Glacier Blue





What do you ladies think? If I win the shoes, should I strass them with those or leave them as is?


----------



## roussel

My jonquil NPs with the heel and tip covered.  I am almost done, just the heel of one shoe left, but thought I'd share this pic.


----------



## bambolina

OMG *roussel*! My jaw litterally dropped! STUNNING!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

*Bambolina* : Strass them !
 Try to use the Emerald Glacier Blue only in the largest size you're using and the rest with the emerald.. 

*rousse*l : Well done .. love the color .. so Rich !


----------



## charliefarlie

roussel said:


> My jonquil NPs with the heel and tip covered.  I am almost done, just the heel of one shoe left, but thought I'd share this pic.



Gorgeous!


----------



## charliefarlie

Ok here are my babies!

From this






To This
















With my Mulberry cracked metallic Midnight Bayswater Clutch which inspired them


----------



## erinmiyu

those are stunning, *charlie*!


----------



## Popsicool

*Hannah* I dunno what's the best way forward  If it was me, and I really wanted black, I'd do a DIY paint strip and dye. I'm one of those annoying people that think they can make anything happen if they put their mind to it!

Even if there is a chemical reaction to the glue (as in colour changing), what does it matter?! I doubt black can go drastically different and if you put the crystals together, it won't matter!

I wouldn't chance it with the nailpolish for the fear of bits of it peeling off and your crystals falling off with them... Also putting black crystals on such a light colour is bound to show in some places...

 Hey I just had the craziest idea - permanent marker. I think it could work really well on patent!!! You won't get a perfect even effect but if you go over it enough times it should be enough to look ok when covered by crystals??

Let me know what you end up doing anyway, I'm feeling very involved here! 

*bambolina* definitely strass, it would look ammmaaazzziiinnngggg!!! Glacier blue with some plain green ones. It will look like FOS but green! What a great idea...

*roussel* GORGEOUS!! Can't wait to see them modeled.


----------



## Popsicool

OMG *charlie*, LOVE LOVE LOVE the look and they go so perfect with the bag. Which crystals did you use?


----------



## charliefarlie

erinmiyu said:


> those are stunning, *charlie*!



Thank you Erin!



Popsicool said:


> OMG *charlie*, LOVE LOVE LOVE the look and they go so perfect with the bag. Which crystals did you use?



Thanks Popsicool! I used the Montana crystals in ss20, 16, 12 and 05.


----------



## bambolina

*^SeDuCTive^* and *popsicool *thanks so much for your input!  
Now here's hoping I win the shoes! 

*
charlie* those are absolutely gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## Popsicool

bambolina said:


> *^SeDuCTive^* and *popsicool *thanks so much for your input!
> Now here's hoping I win the shoes!
> 
> *
> charlie* those are absolutely gorgeous! Great job!



Crossing the fingers for you here in New Zealand! I sooooo wanna see that.


----------



## bambolina

Thank you *popsicool*!


----------



## Tenley10

Charlie - those are AMAZING!!!!! great job!


----------



## bling*lover

They look fantastic Charlie, great colour!


----------



## BattyBugs

*Roussel*, they look amazing!
*Charlie*, they match your bag so well.

Two more very creative ladies with fantastic new looks completed.


----------



## nexisfan

*Popsicool*, *charliefarlie*, *KatiElizabeth*, *Melocoton*, *indypup*, *Hanna_M*  - thanks, ladies!! I think this color is somewhat close to the new volcano strassed fifis on the CL online boutique. Hoping they turn out well! It's taking forever, though! Blerg! I need to find a quicker way. And motivation! haha!



Hanna_M said:


> It's not looking good. The seller said you could dye the leather. I checked on the internet and a couple of sites said you could... I started looking into it and you have to strip the patent and then dye. I've spoken to a few of cobblers and only one of them were willing to attempt it but they couldn't guarantee the results... oh and they refused to do it if I was going to strass them as there could be a chemical reaction between the dye and the glue. So if I had them dyed they couldn't guarantee the results and if the results were bad I couldn't risk strassing them.
> 
> So, I don't know whether I risk strassing them with Jet crystals and just keep them really really close together and use ickle ones to fill in ickle gaps or if I get a some aquamarine crystals. Problem with aquamarine is that I'm not sure how much I'd wear them as I am very much an autumnal colours girl. Or could I do them with volcano crystals as those are just yummy but again, not sure how it would work with the pale blue background and also not sure if it would be a bit OTT.
> 
> Ideas and advice very very much welcome. :cry:



I had been watching those altis, too. I got my grey suede mad marys from that seller. I knew that patent couldn't be fixed. BUT. I remember seeing in this thread a while back someone actually used NAIL POLISH to cover patent and it looked awesome. It was a pair of pink patent rolandos. Might be worth a try? Then you could have them black glittery! That would be awesome.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I believe it was *nerdy!*


----------



## YaYa3

amazigrace said:


> YES, absolutely you can dye them to look black. I just finished dyeing the exact pair a dark maroon to strass, and they look beautiful. I used Tarrago dye, and it was easy and quick. Good luck!



i didn't know you'd dyed these yourself, *amazi!!*  they look awesome.  can't wait to see your strassing job.  you'll do great, i know!


----------



## nexisfan

*charliefarlie*, what color crystals are those??? GORGEOUS! They match the bag perfectly, and you did a great job! Love that color crystal!


----------



## charliefarlie

bambolina said:


> *
> charlie* those are absolutely gorgeous! Great job!



Thank you so much *Bambolina, Tenley, Bling*lover *and *BattyBugs*!




nexisfan said:


> *charliefarlie*, what color crystals are those??? GORGEOUS! They match the bag perfectly, and you did a great job! Love that color crystal!



Thanks Nexisfan, I'm really pleased, I'm not usually a matchy person but I though this bag (a gift from DH) deserved some special shoes. I used Montana crystals.


----------



## yousofine

This is my FAVOURITE thread! You ladies do some amazing jobs with your CL's.


----------



## baiserdelamour

*Roussel*, wow, great job!!
*Charlie*, it's already been said but your new beautiful shoes go so well with your bag. That's so sweet of your DH.


----------



## missgiannina

you ladies are amazingly talented


----------



## Tenley10

alright guys I just went to Michaels and was amazed by the Martha Stewart glitter...

what do you guys think of the tinsel glitter? i thnk it might look cool




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Also, some of the glitter was on clearance for $1.99!!!! Red, gold, and like a white glitter....


----------



## BattyBugs

I haven't even imagined a DIY yet, so don't know how that glitter will work, but I bet it will look amazing.


----------



## Tenley10

I think thats my glitter!  I'm going to try it... now just waiting for those shoes to arrive on the 26th according to Fedex!!!!  yaaaa i can't wait to DIY!


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel* and *charlie,* your shoes are absolutely beautiful!
You both did an incredible job, and they're a huge inspiration to me!
Thank you for posting your pictures!!!


----------



## Popsicool

*amazigrace* how is your project coming along? Do you have any progress photos? I'm dying to see what they will look like on a maroon background as I might do another pair on purple!


----------



## FullyLoaded

The montana crystals are gorgeous with that bag. Great idea.


----------



## nexisfan

To read for class, or to strass? Hmmmm!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ strass!


----------



## vuittonamour

alright so i think i am about to order my supply. off to do some research! in the meantime if anyone can give me some advice on how many crystals to order for yoyos, let me know. thanks


----------



## amazigrace

*popsicool,* you'll be thrilled to know I've glued down exactly 17 7ss crystals! Wowsers, I'm on a roll here! Actually, I just started tonight, so as soon as I've done enough to show a decent picture, I'll post one for you! Thank you for asking!

*charlie,* I'm loving those montana crystals. I'm definitely doing those on another pair, IF I ever finish the project I'm on now.


----------



## Popsicool

amazigrace said:


> *popsicool,* you'll be thrilled to know I've glued down exactly 17 7ss crystals! Wowsers, I'm on a roll here! Actually, I just started tonight, so as soon as I've done enough to show a decent picture, I'll post one for you! Thank you for asking!
> 
> *charlie,* I'm loving those montana crystals. I'm definitely doing those on another pair, IF I ever finish the project I'm on now.



Hahah cute! We all have to start somewhere! 
I look forward to pictorial evidence


----------



## vuittonamour

okay, so what size stones do you think CL uses?

7ss (or 6ss)
9ss
12ss
16ss
20ss?

i'm contemplating getting 5ss...i'm confused. lol.

/EDIT: nix that, i think i am going to leave out 20ss. i think they look too big for the look i'm trying to achieve.


----------



## nexisfan

It takes soooo loooonnnngggg and I am so afraid I'm going to run out of crystals. I'm putting them way too close together, I think. I am such a whiner!! lol. Here is what I got done tonight/today/45 mins the other day:


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ wow, looking awesome! gorgeous against the purple!


----------



## vuittonamour

okay, i hope this is about right cuz this is what i am about to order:

5ss - 6 gross
7ss - 9 gross
9ss - 8 gross
12ss - 4 gross
16ss - 3 gross
20ss - .5 gross


----------



## vuittonamour

hmm looks like the cheapest way to do this is to order 10 gross of 4 of my sizes. dreamtime looks like the only company to have this color in stock. am i going about this the wrong way? i don't see the color on ebay either.


----------



## ishelika

@Nexisfan they look great!!!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

vuittonamour said:


> okay, i hope this is about right cuz this is what i am about to order:
> 
> 5ss - 6 gross
> 7ss - 9 gross
> 9ss - 8 gross
> 12ss - 4 gross
> 16ss - 3 gross
> 20ss - .5 gross



I used 2 gross of 20ss on my NPs and I didn't do the heel so I'm not sure if others who have done a non-slingback shoe can chime in on how many they used.

This is my final count on my NPs (peeptoe and no heel covered)

SS5 - 4 gross
SS 9 - 4 gross
SS12 - 6 gross
SS16 - 4 gross
SS20 - 2 gross


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks for your input, handbag. i am going to be using a lot of small crystals though, and because they are so tiny i'm going to need a lot more of those. dreamtime offers 10 gross of most sizes for about $49 each, and it looks like the only way i am going to get the sizes i want in the amount i need. it's not TOO bad, looks like i am going to end up getting around 5200 crystals for under $200. i know that is WAY more than i need but there's always ebay to take them off my hands.


----------



## handbag_newbie

I didn't realize I needed bigger rhinestones until I calculated that .5 gross is basically 18 rhinestones on each side of the shoe...and the 5ss are so tiny that 4 gross didn't really cover that much...good thing is that you can always order more! Good luck


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow Nexis, you have gotten a lot done & it looks really great!


----------



## olialm1

Nexis they look really good! The crystals are really close together, but I think it looks better that way.  I literally squint when I look at them, they're so sparkly!


----------



## vuittonamour

ahhh i just ordered, so excited to get my crystals now!


annnddd i just realized i meant to have 4 gross on hand of 12ss and i only have 3.5. crap. i ordered them as my samples for this color and realized i ordered a half gross to see them, not a full gross. oh well. if i absolutely feel i need them i guess i can always order more, it just seems dumb when i could add them to this order i just placed and get a discount plus free shipping on them. anyone had a good experience with calling dreamtime after your order was placed to make a small modification?


----------



## handbag_newbie

Call them in the morning before they get the order and ask them if they can modify it. They ship out fast so find out what time they open and call ASAP. I usually get my shipping notification around 8-9 AM


----------



## shockboogie

Just wanted to share a certain tPFer's DIY job on my nude kid declics with Silk Strass! 
_*You know who you are!*_

 I love them soooo much!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^already commented in the other thread but  those are just beautiful


----------



## BattyBugs

I did too. I love them. They are so perfect on you.


----------



## indypup

*Shock*, isn't silk just TDF?  I love them!


----------



## maggiesze1

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share a certain tPFer's DIY job on my nude kid declics with Silk Strass!
> _*You know who you are!*_
> 
> I love them soooo much!



Wow!! Sooo Sparkly!! They look like diamonds on your feet!


----------



## Hanna_M

Well, permanent marker doesn't work... just wipes straight off. 

I'd be happy to strip them and dye them myself, if I had any idea how to strip them... any clues anyone?

I'll contact *nerdy* to find out about nail polish. Thank you *nexisfan *and *naked*. 

I really must get these black. It's imperative. My life will never be the same until they are black! 



Popsicool said:


> *Hanna* I dunno what's the best way forward  If it was me, and I really wanted black, I'd do a DIY paint strip and dye. I'm one of those annoying people that think they can make anything happen if they put their mind to it!
> 
> Even if there is a chemical reaction to the glue (as in colour changing), what does it matter?! I doubt black can go drastically different and if you put the crystals together, it won't matter!
> 
> I wouldn't chance it with the nailpolish for the fear of bits of it peeling off and your crystals falling off with them... Also putting black crystals on such a light colour is bound to show in some places...
> 
> Hey I just had the craziest idea - permanent marker. I think it could work really well on patent!!! You won't get a perfect even effect but if you go over it enough times it should be enough to look ok when covered by crystals??
> 
> Let me know what you end up doing anyway, I'm feeling very involved here!


----------



## PyAri

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share a certain tPFer's DIY job on my nude kid declics with Silk Strass!
> _*You know who you are!*_
> 
> I love them soooo much!


Absolutely gorgeous! What crystals are these?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ Silk I believe


----------



## vuittonamour

gorgeous "silk" declics! haha i love how strass makes feet like a discoball


----------



## PyAri

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^ Silk I believe



Ah! Browsing from my phone owns me, I totally skipped over that. Thanks *Naked*.


----------



## KatiElizabeth

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share a certain tPFer's DIY job on my nude kid declics with Silk Strass!
> _*You know who you are!*_
> 
> I love them soooo much!


 
Oh My Goshhhhhh! I am in love with that silk color. GORGEOUS!


----------



## frick&frack

OUSTANDING color combo!!! 



shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share a certain tPFer's DIY job on my nude kid declics with Silk Strass!
> _*You know who you are!*_
> 
> I love them soooo much!


----------



## LavenderIce

*roussel*--Your Jonquil NPs are stunning!  Beautiful work as always.

*charlie*--Your Montana NPs look fab!  Well done.

*shock*--Your Silk Declics are TDF and look gorgeous on you!


----------



## charliefarlie

nexisfan said:


> It takes soooo loooonnnngggg and I am so afraid I'm going to run out of crystals. I'm putting them way too close together, I think. I am such a whiner!! lol. Here is what I got done tonight/today/45 mins the other day:


















These are looking Ace Nexis! I am so in love with Volcano!


----------



## charliefarlie

OMG! I hope you were wearing sunglasses when you opened the box, seriously stunning! :sunnies


----------



## laurayuki

AMAZING SHOCK!!!!  this is more sparkly than Jonquin!


----------



## LavenderIce

Great job *indy*!  You are very brave to undertake using four colors!  I thought you finished these a long time ago using the peach?  Did you start again or have you always used four colors?
*
nexis*--You're doing a good job.  You'll feel proud once you are finished.


----------



## yousofine

Oooh... the silk!!!!  So beautiful!!!

All you ladies MUST remember this thread, so we can enjoy all the pictures:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html


----------



## vuittonamour

handbag_newbie said:


> Call them in the morning before they get the order and ask them if they can modify it. They ship out fast so find out what time they open and call ASAP. I usually get my shipping notification around 8-9 AM



interesting...last time they shipped fast (even if my carrier was slow) and now this time i made sure it was in by 10am their time and still nothing.


----------



## indypup

*Lav*, I used that combo from the start because I didn't want to waste any crystals!  I think the last photo I posted of them was of the right side... the whole left was still bare!


----------



## PyAri

indypup said:


> Thank you *Py*!!  Have you decided on anything else to do with your Pin Ups?


You're welcome. You're so talented! I stopped working on the pin ups because I got stumped on what color to paint the bows. I love the turquoise glitter that's the main color, just not sure what color to do the bows.

Nexisfan, your volcano diy is coming out great!! Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## vuittonamour

ughh, i now know how frustrating it is waiting for crystals! i hope they are here sooooooon!


----------



## handbag_newbie

^haha you are truly a strasser now! 

It just makes it all the more exciting to see those little ziplock bags!


----------



## vuittonamour

i've got them coming to my bf's apartment here in VA and made sure i brought my shoes with me so i am all set to go, just waiting for them to get here! i have two pair of tweezers here too but i might go see if i can find some with the sharp tips to see if they are easier to use. i had a pair like that but can't find them.


----------



## roussel

Just wanna post one modeling pic of my Jonquil AB NPs


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Those are gorgeous, madam! Great work!


----------



## handbag_newbie

OMG I think I wanna strass my heel now


----------



## vuittonamour

wow roussel, gorgeous! do they look whiter in natural light?


----------



## Popsicool

Ahh *rouss*, they are breathtaking... Cinderella shoes. 


*Py* maybe you should do your bow black? I think that will make the turq glitter really stand out. Plus the bow is purple now, right? So black might be the best option in terms of achieving the colour change?

*shock/rouss* those silks are HOT. Careful when you walk around in them in sunlight or you'll cause accidents!!


----------



## jenayb

roussel those are absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## cutiepie21

For those that did volcano strassing, is that what the crystal is called?  Or do you buy each individual color (purple, red, yellow, orange, etc.) and place the individuals colors on the shoe?  And where do you buy the crystals?  thanks!


----------



## bambolina

OMG *roussel*! They are to die for! 
What an amazing job you did, lady!


----------



## KatiElizabeth

cutiepie21 said:


> For those that did volcano strassing, is that what the crystal is called? Or do you buy each individual color (purple, red, yellow, orange, etc.) and place the individuals colors on the shoe? And where do you buy the crystals? thanks!


 
There's an actual rhinestone called 'volcano' - It changes colors as it moves!


----------



## vuittonamour

cutiepie21 said:


> For those that did volcano strassing, is that what the crystal is called? Or do you buy each individual color (purple, red, yellow, orange, etc.) and place the individuals colors on the shoe? And where do you buy the crystals? thanks!


 

everyone buys in different spots...dreamtimecreations.com, artbeads, ebay, myrhinestonefx.com, rhinestoneshop.com...pretty much any place that sells the size/color you need for the cheapest amount.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stunning, Roussel!


----------



## vuittonamour

oh no i am sad  they just contacted me, 10 gross of the crystals i ordered are backordered 

/EDIT: ok, i'm confused, this is what they said was backordered...

CRYSTALLIZED&#8482; - Swarovski Elements 2028 FlatBack Rhinestones 9ss (10 Gross (1,440 pcs))
A2028
» Shape: Round
» Size: ss09 (2.50-2.70 mm)
» Type: Foiled
	1,152/1,440

does this mean i am missing 1152 out of 1440? i'm so disappointed, i'll go through that 2 gross of 9ss in no time  they didn't even tell me there was a backorder until i e-mailed them asking when it was shipping out.


----------



## frick&frack

outstanding work, & this color looks fantastic on you!!!



roussel said:


> Just wanna post one modeling pic of my Jonquil AB NPs


----------



## BattyBugs

Oh wow, roussel, they look amazing!


----------



## Tenley10

Yaaa!  I finally did a DIY!! I've been wanting some glitter shoes and I'm too impatient to strass something right now, sooooo they hardest decision was, "What color glitter?"

Boring Boring black wedges... 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bad picture, but glitter!!  Green emerald glitter, both fine and coarse ($6 for both! On clearance at Michaels!! Even better!!)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Setting up, mixing the glitter and kitty is checking it out!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Part of the wedge heel done




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

One full shoe done!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Both shoes done!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

They are sooooo sparkly!!  I'm waiting for them to dry so I can take modeling pictures...

oh and how do i clean the glitter out of the shoe... just like a wet paper towel or something??


----------



## erinmiyu

those are GREAT, tenley! i actually bought green glitter recently to DIY a non-cl pair of shoes!


----------



## Popsicool

Nice work *Tenley*, what a transformation!!

I glittered a pair of non-CLs recently and made the mistake of not taping off the parts not being glittered - I thought no biggie I'll just wipe the glitter off afterwards. Well, get ready for a lot of wiping. 

I just used a wet wipe but the darn glitter gets everywhere!! I'm still seeing it around the garage..

Looking forward to modeling pics.


----------



## tivogirl

Lovely, *Tenley*! I used an alcohol wipe to get the glitter out of mine. Even then, it gets everywhere. Make sure you tap them real good to get all the excess off, then spray the crap out of them with aerosol hairspray (yes, really). That sets the glitter really well but doesn't affect the sheen.


----------



## Popsicool

tivogirl said:


> Lovely, *Tenley*! I used an alcohol wipe to get the glitter out of mine. Even then, it gets everywhere. Make sure you tap them real good to get all the excess off, then spray the crap out of them with aerosol hairspray (yes, really). That sets the glitter really well but doesn't affect the sheen.



Oh yes, definitely the hairspray!! Really helps keep that unruly glitter in place.


----------



## Tenley10

Thanks ladies!! I will spray the heck out of them with hairspray!!!!

Some modeling pictures!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this is for fun, my DBF went out tonight and bought himself a pair of new converse batman shoes:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## indypup

*tenley*, those look REALLY good!  I'm impressed!


----------



## amazigrace

*roussel,* your jonquil strass are absolutely gorgeous! 
You've turned into the best strasser! I can't even get started!
And *indy,* yours are to die for, too! You both do
an amazing job!


----------



## jenayb

So here is a question, ladies...

I have a pair of red patent/cork Yoyo Zeppa slings that I love, but I never wear them. I was considering selling thrum but thought perhaps these might be a good DIY candidate. 

If I were to strass or potentially glitter these, would the cork be an issue at all?


----------



## nexisfan

*Tenley*, omg those are flipping ADORABLE! AND i love that color!!! And the fact that it totally covers up the black - you couldn't tell they used to be black before (except of course the insole peeking through). Great job!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Ladies, i've tried to search this thread looking for the picture of the Electric blue
declic with midnight blue strass.. anybody remember this member?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Ladies, i've tried to search this thread looking for the picture of the Electric blue
> declic with midnight blue strass.. anybody remember this member?


 
It was actually a navy declic. If someone strassed EB I would  it's so HTF. 

I don't remember his name though because he was banned. Maybe search the thread for declic? I know the post was maybe a week ago.

ETA: His pics are gone.


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It was actually a navy declic. If someone strassed EB I would  it's so HTF.
> 
> I don't remember his name though because he was banned. Maybe search the thread for declic? I know the post was maybe a week ago.
> 
> ETA: His pics are gone.



Thanx Naked ... i just can't forget that picture!
It reminds me of the Calypso


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^SeDuCTive^ said:


> Thanx Naked ... i just can't forget that picture!
> It reminds me of the Calypso


 
They're on ebay. Just search "Louboutin strass"


----------



## Tenley10

Thanks ladies for all the sweet compliments... I'm going to hairspray them today and try to alcohol wipe the glitter off the inside 

That Martha Stewart glitter is soooooo sparkly! I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

they look so fun!  are you the green lantern to your DBF's batman?  hehe



Tenley10 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I will spray the heck out of them with hairspray!!!!
> 
> Some modeling pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and this is for fun, my DBF went out tonight and bought himself a pair of new converse batman shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tenley10

*Frick* - of course  hahahaha and DBF just thought you were awesome for asking that!


----------



## frick&frack

hehe...I'm a kid at heart, & a toonie!!!  you two need to go out on the town with your crime fighting shoes on 



Tenley10 said:


> *Frick* - of course  hahahaha and DBF just thought you were awesome for asking that!


----------



## Tenley10

oh we will! hahahaha


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, now I know why coming to this thread makes me so happy!! The happiest place of the subforum!! 

So many amazing DIY jobs and so many inspirations!!!

*Indy*, what you did was amazing!! From a bleh shoe to a wowza!!! Love them!!

*Roussel,* cannot get over those VPs!! My favorite style with an incredible strassing job!!! 

*Charlie,* the blue is TDF!!!  Love that transformation!!

*Nexis*, you are up to a great start!!

*Tenley,* nailed it with the green!!!!


----------



## slpceline

jenaywins said:


> So here is a question, ladies...
> 
> I have a pair of red patent/cork Yoyo Zeppa slings that I love, but I never wear them. I was considering selling thrum but thought perhaps these might be a good DIY candidate.
> 
> If I were to strass or potentially glitter these, would the cork be an issue at all?



I think I remember someone successfully strassing cork. It really shouldn't be a problem, as long as you paint the cork the same color as the rest of the shoe beforehand. If anything, I would think the texture of the cork would cause the glue/crystals to stick better.

Every time I write the work "cork" on this thread I smile, thinking of the SNL bit with Jimmy Fallon and Janet Jackson about the "cork soaking" :lolots:


----------



## jenayb

slpceline said:


> I think I remember someone successfully strassing cork. It really shouldn't be a problem, as long as you paint the cork the same color as the rest of the shoe beforehand. If anything, I would think the texture of the cork would cause the glue/crystals to stick better.
> 
> Every time I write the work "cork" on this thread I smile, thinking of the SNL bit with Jimmy Fallon and Janet Jackson about the "cork soaking" :lolots:


 
Thank you so much - painting the cork is a great idea... I never even thought of that!


----------



## slpceline

^^^


----------



## indypup

*lolita*!!  Thank you so much!  I've missed seeing you!

So, I've been thinking... how cool would it be to strass a pair of Hung Ups??


----------



## vuittonamour

hey ladies  as i work on my first strassing project (and can't wait to show a finished shoe ) i am thinking about my second project. i got a pair of taupe feticha and want to strass the heel (to start...i'll decide if i want to strass the whole shoe once the heels are finished) and i am trying to figure out what color crystal is going to match best. jonquil satin is too dark for this shoe...i am trying to retain the taupe color on the heel. i was thiking maybe light smoked topaz or golden crystal shadow to try...light colorado topaz is too tan. anything AB will show too much pink/blue...won't match right. trying to find the right shade of stone is so hard! anyone have any suggestions? here's the color of the shoe (it looks gray but its like a pinky-gray...more taupe.) TIA


----------



## frick&frack

I've still been thinking (semi-obsessively) about my cork gabines with the laminato heel.  as I said before, I'd like to keep the natural look, but the gold heel is damaged & not really my color anyway.  I considered DIYing the heel with a more natural material, but I was afraid it wouldn't look like something Msr Louboutin would have done.  

it just occurred to me that I could glitter the heel in copper then SEAL it to dull down the glitter (like a lovely lady did here with black glitter...she said it looked like asphault).  maybe that would be a good solution.  does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Tenley10

You could gold leaf it?  maybe?

I think the glitter thing is a really easy thing to do, especially just a heel... it will take you like 10 mins


----------



## handbag_newbie

oh that reminds me, I'm going to need to gold leaf my heels for my DIY since they're a little scratched up. Does anyone have directions on how to do this? thanks


----------



## frick&frack

Tenley10 said:


> You could gold leaf it? maybe?
> 
> I think the glitter thing is a really easy thing to do, especially just a heel... it will take you like 10 mins


 
thanks for responding.  the heel is already gold...it's not a good color for me.  yes, glitter is easy, but I'm not sure it will look right with the cork...unless I dull it down by sealing it.


----------



## indypup

*vuitton*... what about vintage rose?

(and they fit, right??)


----------



## JetSetGo!

indypup said:


> *lolita*!!  Thank you so much!  I've missed seeing you!
> 
> So, I've been thinking...* how cool would it be to strass a pair of Hung Up*s??



Wow. That would be amazing! I wish I hadn't sold mine now!


----------



## indypup

*Jet*, I was thinking about the Fastissima strass and how awesome those were on someone.  Hung Ups are, to me, like a bootie/pump hybrid and the more pictures I saw of them the more perfect I thought they'd be to strass!  Kind of like a better Fastissima for me!

Now to find a pair in my size and get going!


----------



## roussel

indypup said:


> *vuitton*... what about vintage rose?
> 
> (and they fit, right??)



I agree vintage rose will closely match


----------



## vuittonamour

yes, indy  thanks for your concern, i was very happy to find that i take a 36 in kid feticha and 36.5 in patent. patent is so much tighter. 

i saw vintage rose at michael's yesterday and it was very pink. i was thinking maybe "vintage rose champagne" showing on dreamtime's color chart but it looks like they maybe didn't make them in any of the small sizes. i do need something that has a bit of brown/grey in it. here's how jonquil satin looks on them. actually a bit too dark and green.


----------



## lolitablue

indypup said:


> *lolita*!! Thank you so much! I've missed seeing you!
> 
> So, I've been thinking... how cool would it be to strass a pair of Hung Ups??


 
I miss you too, my lovely!! You have been busy doing fabulous stuff!!!


----------



## slpceline

vuittonamour said:


> yes, indy  thanks for your concern, i was very happy to find that i take a 36 in kid feticha and 36.5 in patent. patent is so much tighter.
> 
> i saw vintage rose at michael's yesterday and it was very pink. i was thinking maybe "vintage rose champagne" showing on dreamtime's color chart but it looks like they maybe didn't make them in any of the small sizes. i do need something that has a bit of brown/grey in it. here's how jonquil satin looks on them. actually a bit too dark and green.



I agree, Vintage Rose is very pink. What about Greige? I think it looks like it would match perfectly


----------



## slpceline

frick&frack said:


> I've still been thinking (semi-obsessively) about my cork gabines with the laminato heel.  as I said before, I'd like to keep the natural look, but the gold heel is damaged & not really my color anyway.  I considered DIYing the heel with a more natural material, but I was afraid it wouldn't look like something Msr Louboutin would have done.
> 
> it just occurred to me that I could glitter the heel in copper then SEAL it to dull down the glitter (like a lovely lady did here with black glitter...she said it looked like asphault).  maybe that would be a good solution.  does anyone have any thoughts?



That was me with the asphalt. If you could find yourself some fine to medium-grain copper glitter (either by themselves or mixed), I think it would look great on your heels! Glitter gets *all* over the place, though, so make sure to seal off the rest of your shoe with tape or something. I used spray-on lacquer, and it does tone down the glitter a little, so that it looks like a real continuous texture instead of individual specks of glitter.

What do you think of some of these? http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=369

Good luck, and post pics!


----------



## 5elle

*vuittonamour* another vote for greige. You could also consider a combination of different crystals which between them would capture the greyness, beigeness and pinkness of the taupe. I fear an "exact" match will be slightly off. If they were my shoes I'd go for something complimentary. The AB effect wouldn't bother me either.


----------



## frick&frack

slpceline said:


> That was me with the asphalt. If you could find yourself some fine to medium-grain copper glitter (either by themselves or mixed), I think it would look great on your heels! Glitter gets *all* over the place, though, so make sure to seal off the rest of your shoe with tape or something. I used spray-on lacquer, and it does tone down the glitter a little, so that it looks like a real continuous texture instead of individual specks of glitter.
> 
> What do you think of some of these? http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=369
> 
> Good luck, and post pics!


 
thank you so much for replying!

it's so sweet of you to post the link to the glitters for me!  I actually really like the root beer & copper glitters (not sure if mixing this much of a contrast in color is a good idea though...I'll have to try it).  I'm going to go to michael's tomorrow to see what I can find.  I have an old pair of throw-away shoes to experiment on first, & I'm definitely using the lacquer (I've been thinking about it all day, & I think your method is the right answer for me).

I will definitely tape up, work on this outside, & post pics when I'm finished.  thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## bambolina

bambolina said:


> I'm bidding on a pair of green suede Madame Claude on the bay and I'm seeing them strassed with both these colors:
> 
> Emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald Glacier Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think? If I win the shoes, should I strass them with those or leave them as is?



Well... not happening anytime soon... 

Now I gotta go on a hunt for another pair of green Louboutins to strass with those crystals that I love so much... or just see it as more money towards another pair of Loubies.


----------



## vuittonamour

oookay, here we go. for my first DIY, the first half of one shoe is done. i literally worked ALL DAY and night on this, man does it require patience! i imagine i will get faster at it as i go along and do more projects but instead of going to work i'll want to be a full time strasser! lol. i apologize in advance for the crappy pics...i don't have my digital camera down here at my bf's this week so i had to make due with my phone's camera. bf's apartment doesn't have good lighting for sparkly things either, so i have yet to really see the shoe shine in all its glory. i need to see how they look under the track lighting in my bedroom at home and take pics there. these crystals have a real pretty peach undertone to them. i hope to be done these within the week  and then on to more!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Beautiful, VA!


----------



## slpceline

Wow, vuittonamour! Those are drool-worthy! You did an amazing job! I've always thought that YoYo's are some of the most beautiful CL's to strass.

I looked back like 15 pages, and for the life of me I can't find what color crystals you used. Are these Jonquil AB?


----------



## amazigrace

You know, *vuittonamour,* for all your worry and stress about strassing your shoes, these shoes are gorgeous! You did a beautiful job. Girl, you need to believe in yourself!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks ladies  and no, these are silk AB. they are very, VERY similar to jonquil AB (i actually couldn't tell the difference between them on my color card vs. the samples of silk AB that i received) but i think the slight difference between the two is that jonquil AB gives off more of a yellow undertone and silk AB gives off a peach undertone. it really is turning out beautifully, i think i'm going to be very happy with them once they are *finally* done! here's some more pics i snapped in direct sunlight. really wish i had my digital camera with me. the second pic shows the peach in them really well.


----------



## BattyBugs

They look amazing, Vuitton!


----------



## charliefarlie

vuittonamour said:


> thanks ladies  and no, these are silk AB. they are very, VERY similar to jonquil AB (i actually couldn't tell the difference between them on my color card vs. the samples of silk AB that i received) but i think the slight difference between the two is that jonquil AB gives off more of a yellow undertone and silk AB gives off a peach undertone. it really is turning out beautifully, i think i'm going to be very happy with them once they are *finally* done! here's some more pics i snapped in direct sunlight. really wish i had my digital camera with me. the second pic shows the peach in them really well.

















Wow these are really beautiful, well done on what you have done so far!


----------



## Tenley10

Vuitton - those are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## jancedtif

vuittonamour said:


> thanks ladies  and no, these are silk AB. they are very, VERY similar to jonquil AB (i actually couldn't tell the difference between them on my color card vs. the samples of silk AB that i received) but i think the slight difference between the two is that jonquil AB gives off more of a yellow undertone and silk AB gives off a peach undertone. it really is turning out beautifully, i think i'm going to be very happy with them once they are *finally* done! here's some more pics i snapped in direct sunlight. really wish i had my digital camera with me. the second pic shows the peach in them really well.



You're doing an amazing job *VA*!


----------



## 5elle

Vuitton they are incredibly beautiful! Fantastic job so far!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks so much everyone, i am already deeply in  and i'm not even done one shoe yet. getting there! i have definitely caught the strassing bug though and can't wait to get started on another project


----------



## mee4

Everyone's DYI projects is gorgeous! 


I want to do a DYI strass for my wedding in March of next year and have been on the look out for a gold pair for months! I finally bought a pair of Gold color Yokyamia to strass. I plan on ordering the crystals after I receive the shoes. 

I love the look of the Lady Claude (all Jonquil AB?). Is that color crystal recommended for the gold Yokyamias? Any other color recommendation? 

Also, after reading 70 pages of this thread, majority preferred GEM-TAC glue. Would Gem-Tac be okay for these shoes? 

Pics of the shoes the seller posted:


----------



## vuittonamour

mee, your color combo would be very similar to the jonquil lady claudes if you choose jonquil AB. the leather used for the LCs is platine, which is a pale gold, not quite as gold gold as the yokamias. i'd say just go for what you love. the LCs are a favorite color combo of mine and i wanted something similar with plans to strass my wedding shoes in the same combo, but i may love the silk AB crystals i have been strassing my yoyos with even more. i am using gem tac and have the e-6000 at home but i personally don't recommend it. it has strong fumes and is very stringy when drying. some say the gem tac allows the crystals to move around too much but i personally like beng able to "go back" and fix something i don't really like if they haven't completely set yet. i'm sure they will be gorgeous, good luck


----------



## mee4

Thanks for your input Vuitton! I love the color of your silk AB - great color choice! 

Does it make a difference if hot fix or flat back crystals are used? Is one preferred over the other? I'm not planning on using the hot fix tool. Also, can Gem-Tac be used to spread over a small area or does it have to be placed on the crystal one by one?


----------



## prettylady

has anyone done volcano strass on a beige shoe?


----------



## vuittonamour

mee4 said:


> Thanks for your input Vuitton! I love the color of your silk AB - great color choice!
> 
> Does it make a difference if hot fix or flat back crystals are used? Is one preferred over the other? I'm not planning on using the hot fix tool. Also, can Gem-Tac be used to spread over a small area or does it have to be placed on the crystal one by one?



you can use the hotfix crystals if you can't find the sizes you need in regular flatbacks, but i think because they already technically have glue on them they are a bit more expensive. you can use either method for gem tac but because it does dry sort of fast whn you apply a thin coat of it, i have found it a bit easier and cleaner to dip each crystal in glue, place it on a surface once (i use a paper plate) to get off excess glue and then place it on my shoe.


----------



## 5elle

prettylady said:


> has anyone done volcano strass on a beige shoe?



I think the closest has been gold, but I am not certain.


----------



## amazigrace

prettylady said:


> has anyone done volcano strass on a beige shoe?



*prettylady,* I'm using volcano on a pair of beige shoes. However, I dyed them dark maroon first. I would suggest that to you as well. I don't think they've be as beautiful if the background is light. It's very easy to dye them. Anyone of us on here can help you with that, or go back and read through this thread. If you look back, you'll see where *popsicool* dyed her beige flats a beautiful gold. That works beautifully, too.

And *mee,* I do the opposite of *vuitton.* I spread a little section of gem-tac and then use tweezers to place them on the glue. For me, it takes too long to do it the other way. You'll learn on here, though, that everyone uses a different technique and you'll end up doing what's easier and best for you. All the advice in this thread has really, really helped me know what to do. Some suggestions didn't work for me, while others did. 

*vuitton,* you're doing a fabulous job with yours, and I admire the fact you dip each crystal in the glue. I'd go crazy if I did that, though, and even the way I do it is driving me a little batty. It's fun, though, don't you think?


----------



## 5elle

^^I really think it depends on the look you're going for and what aspect of the volcano you want to "pop" since there are so many colours. Here are *Roussel*'s gold Yokamias for reference (the shoes that had many of us fall in love with Volcano in the first place, including me). http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ad-ask-share-diy-445803-133.html#post14495239


----------



## PyAri

VA, it looks absolutely gorgeous! Do you have a picture of the shoe, without the crystals?  I'm curious to see what the base color looks like, without the crystals.


----------



## jeNYC

My Red Patent Declic 

Light Siam + Fire Opal


----------



## maggiesze1

^ Wow!! Truly Stunning!!!


----------



## bling*lover

jeNYC they look amazing, you did a fantastic job, so sparkly!


----------



## vuittonamour

thank you *pyari*, i do have a photo of the shoe but it's not a good representation of the actual color, but they are gold laminito, more like this color on these rolandos:




i think laminito is a good material to strass because of its metallic color coming through the crystals and its tendency to scratch (so strassing is a good way to cover it up). i can't wait to take a pic with my digital camera...the shoes look so much "warmer" IRL than they do in the crappy phone pics i took. 

gorgeous job *jenyc*! are they you yous with your declics, and are they your wedding shoes?


----------



## vuittonamour

amazigrace said:


> *vuitton,* you're doing a fabulous job with yours, and I admire the fact you dip each crystal in the glue. I'd go crazy if I did that, though, and even the way I do it is driving me a little batty. It's fun, though, don't you think?



thanks  and yes it does take a verrrry long time but i just don't like how fast the glue dries. i may try it again during the process but i kind of like having the "extra time" to look at my crystal placement and decide what size would look best where after i glue more down. if i use the glue spreading technique, i guess my tendency to think about what wold look best where makes it dry too fast. it is fun though, mainly now because i know i can do it, and i can have strass shoes as long as i have patience and don't have to spend $3k on them!


----------



## BattyBugs

jeNYC: Two beautiful pair!


----------



## lisachen08

hi girls!! your strassed out shoes are AMAZING!!!! so much so that you guys have inspired me to work on a pair too.. i just started working on a pair of shoes today... but i'm using the waxy picker-upper thingy.. and E-6000 and it's leaving a waxy and gluey film over my crystals.. they aren't nearly as sparkly as the pictures you ladies are posting.. so i was wondering.. if you guys could give me tips as to how you're taking the wax from the picker upper off your shoes as well as the glue...

oh and the E6000 is making me super dizzy.. does the gemtac work just as well on suede and leather?? if so i'm gonna to run out and get that instead.. 

TIA!!!!!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ i haven't used the wax stick for mine so i can't help you on that, but i recommend gem tac rather than e-6000. e-6000 probably holds better, (in fact i'm positive it does) but i have found gem tac a lot easier to use. i used e-6000 to place a few crystals on an end tab of a belt i have and even just that bit drove me nuts with how stringy it gets. and it dries fast as well. at least gem tac has a little bit of give for you to move the crystals around to find their best placement. i'm using it on leather so i can't vouch for suede, but i'd definitely recommend gem tac for leather instead. 

just finished one shoe and headed to bed. bf for sure thinks i am nuts now for staying up this late to finish one shoe


----------



## 5elle

jeNYC said:


> My Red Patent Declic
> 
> Light Siam + Fire Opal



These are really stunning! Congratulations!!! 

Lower heel declics seem to look so much better strassed - I think they might be on my radar for a project!!


----------



## amazigrace

lisachen08 said:


> oh and the E6000 is making me super dizzy.. does the gemtac work just as well on suede and leather?? if so i'm gonna to run out and get that instead..
> TIA!!!!!!!



I'm afraid the wax applicator would leave a residue that would be difficult to remove from the crystals. Tweezers work just as well, in my opinion. Also, the gemtac is better (also just my opinion) because the E6000 is SO toxic. If you inhale it while you do the crystals, it will eventually make you sick. I just can't use it. I'd say get the gemtac. Good luck to you!

*jeNYC,* your shoes are beautiful.You did an amazing job.


----------



## sumnboutme

awesome job *Vuitton*!!


----------



## lolitablue

*VA*, excellent start!! I am now on my second shoe and it is taking long so I am using a lot of patience!! It'll get there!!

*lisa, *definitely GemTac, E 6000 no, no!!


----------



## sumnboutme

sumnboutme said:


> awesome job *Vuitton*!!



edit: i forgot to mention *jen*!  great job on the declics!!


----------



## amazigrace

I also need to edit:

When you're using the gemtac and tweezers, the tweezers tend to get a build-up of the glue on the tips, making them easier to use. With the crystal facing crystal side up, just tap with that glue-y end of the tweezers and place them where you want them. HTH


----------



## nexisfan

^ Ahhh, I kept getting angry using tweezers because the tips got all gluey and the crystal would stick to them! I obviously don't know how to dip the crystal in glue without getting it on the tweezer, and any wet glue on the tweezer made it so that I couldn't stick the crystal on. I'm also using the wax thing and it does leave a little wax smudge. But I could NOT hack the tweezers. Wanted to shoot myself.


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ it is frustrating. if anyone knows how to get the waxy residue off the crystals for the wax stick method, please do share  i think it would make it a lot easier but i def. don't want to compromise the way the finished product looks in order for the process to go easier/faster.


----------



## jeNYC

Hey Ladies, I have some tips on using Gemtac






*I prefer the curve eyelash/rhinestone tweezer than the straight tweezer*






*hold the tweezer from the front instead of the back when placing the the crystals to get better grip and control *






*I used toothpicks to dip very lightly into the glue...make sure you get a pack of toothpicks because the glue will dry into a ball and you have to use a new toothpick *





*Finally, dip the toothpick with glue VERY LIGHTLY onto the shoe in 3 or 4 spots and then place the crystals*




*Thank you *everyone for the nice comments!  and *Vuittonamour*, I AM saving the You Yous if I ever decide to get married, for now, i made the red declics for daily bling!!!  Oh and I can't wait to see when you are finished with yours!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ok thinking out loud. If you have wax residue why not try that wax remover that salons use. I'm thinking of a product called "wax off". It's for use on skin when a wax residue is left. You could dip a Q-Tip in it and rub in on the crystals? Or Goo Gone maybe?


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ good idea. the wax sticks, where in the craft store are they? i was looking around for them and finally gave up.


----------



## vuittonamour

jeNYC said:


> Hey Ladies, I have some tips on using Gemtac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I prefer the curve eyelash/rhinestone tweezer than the straight tweezer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hold the tweezer from the front instead of the back when placing the the crystals to get better grip and control *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I used toothpicks to dip very lightly into the glue...make sure you get a pack of toothpicks because the glue will dry into a ball and you have to use a new toothpick *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Finally, dip the toothpick with glue VERY LIGHTLY onto the shoe in 3 or 4 spots and then place the crystals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you *everyone for the nice comments!  and *Vuittonamour*, I AM saving the You Yous if I ever decide to get married, for now, i made the red declics for daily bling!!!  Oh and I can't wait to see when you are finished with yours!!



thanks for the tips jen, this is actually a much faster and cleaner method. i honestly didn't know how much patience i would have to finish the second shoe  lol this is much easier now.


----------



## amazigrace

*jen and naked,* your tips are
awesome. Thank you so much for
posting those. *jen,* I love your
technique and may have to try it!

These are the flats I'm strassing.They were 
the same color as *popsicool's*, so I 
dyed them dark maroon. I'm almost done 
with the first one, and I've had a lot of fun 
doing it, and will post more pics when I'm done. 
I've also decided once they're on my feet, no one will
ever see the little mistakes I think I've made. As
long as they're sparkly, they look fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

these are coming along fabulously...you're doing a great job!!!  I love the delicate color of the crystals.



vuittonamour said:


> thanks ladies  and no, these are silk AB. they are very, VERY similar to jonquil AB (i actually couldn't tell the difference between them on my color card vs. the samples of silk AB that i received) but i think the slight difference between the two is that jonquil AB gives off more of a yellow undertone and silk AB gives off a peach undertone. it really is turning out beautifully, i think i'm going to be very happy with them once they are *finally* done! here's some more pics i snapped in direct sunlight. really wish i had my digital camera with me. the second pic shows the peach in them really well.


----------



## frick&frack

I love the red...it looks so fun & festive!  your other (looks like clear or white) AB you yous look beautiful too!  you've done great work!!!



jeNYC said:


> My Red Patent Declic
> 
> Light Siam + Fire Opal


----------



## lolitablue

amazigrace said:


> *jen and naked,* your tips are
> awesome. Thank you so much for
> posting those. *jen,* I love your
> technique and may have to try it!
> 
> These are the flats I'm strassing.They were
> the same color as *popsicool's*, so I
> dyed them dark maroon. I'm almost done
> with the first one, and I've had a lot of fun
> doing it, and will post more pics when I'm done.
> I've also decided once they're on my feet, no one will
> ever see the little mistakes I think I've made. As
> long as they're sparkly, they look fabulous!



Great idea,* jen!*! I believe that the curved tweezers makes a big difference!!

*Amazi*, the flat is adorable! I am loving volcano so much!!!


----------



## Popsicool

*vuitton* - great job, they look so gentle but sparkly!!

*jen* - congrats on finishing, they really do look 2345675432 times better strassed!!!! 

*amazigrace* - damn that's stunning!! I'm really loving the look on that background. Hmmm now I wanna get rid of mine and do another pair on purple. :shame:

And you're right, when on your feet, they will sparkle so much that nothing else will matter or be noticeable!


----------



## nexisfan

Lol, feeling a little dumb now. I always tried to dab the actual crystal into the glue. I'd put a small dab of glue on a paper plate and take the crystal with the tweezers. Never thought of putting the glue on the shoe! Great idea, jen, I will definitely try that next time I get around to strassing. Should have finished this project before school started!


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ don't feel dumb, you're not alone, i did the same thing. lol. jenyc's way is easier and faster though. i'm held up though because i need more 5ss  i underestimated how many of those i'd need by like half. i now know i definitely don't need as many 7ss, 9ss, and i have way too many 20ss by like 1 gross. my crystals will be here tuesday. hurrrrrrry, i wanna finish these nowwww! lol.


----------



## BattyBugs

amazigrace: your flats look really great. The way all of these projects have turned out almost makes me want to try a DIY myself.


----------



## jeninvan

hi ladies...loving this thread...

so today was more of a stay-home type of sunday so decided to do a little diy with my yo-yo turf...so here's the before picture


----------



## jeninvan

here's the final product...thanks for letting me share


----------



## Popsicool

*jenin* I love it!!! We've often joked about "shaving" the turf zeppas but you actually did it!!

They actually look really cool now.  Well done. 

Mind telling us exactly what you did?


----------



## poppyseed

hello ladies, here's my first louboutin DIY adventure

pretty beat up pair of VP Africa from the bay for a bargain price




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppyseed

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppyseed

tarrago dye in shade no 54

first coat



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2 coats



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppyseed

several coats later...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

stage 1 finished...to be continued


----------



## amazigrace

*poppyseed,* they look beautiful.
Great job!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, Poppyseed! What a transformation!


----------



## poppyseed

Thanks guys, I think there is more to come as I fancy some bling


----------



## rdgldy

*jeninvan, poppy*-you both did some very lovely and creative things to shoes that were in need of some love!!  
*Poppy,* I look forward to the "bling".  
*Jen*-what did you do exactly-they look really beautiful.


----------



## Popsicool

Nice work *poppy*! I think I can see some strass in your future...


----------



## frick&frack

jeninvan said:


> here's the final product...thanks for letting me share


 that's some transformation!!!




poppyseed said:


> several coats later...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> stage 1 finished...to be continued


^the color is very pretty.  can't wait to see stage 2!


----------



## jeNYC

rdgldy said:


> *jeninvan, poppy*-you both did some very lovely and creative things to shoes that were in need of some love!!
> *Poppy,* I look forward to the "bling".
> *Jen*-what did you do exactly-they look really beautiful.


 

Hey *rdgldy*, did you mean what shoes I strassed or methods I used?  

Thank you and everyone else for the nice comments!


----------



## rdgldy

*jeNYC*-the method you used-it is hard to tell from your picture, but it looks really pretty.


----------



## jeNYC

rdgldy said:


> *jeNYC*-the method you used-it is hard to tell from your picture, but it looks really pretty.


 

on the white satin you yous, i used Hotfix crystals and on the red patent declic, i used Flatback crystals and gem-tac.  you can also use hotfix crystals on patent as well....i think after using both methods, i prefer flatbacks with Gem-tac....its easier to hold the crystals with the curve tweezers than using the hotfix gun.


----------



## rdgldy

jeninvan said:


> here's the final product...thanks for letting me share



Oh, I see the confusion here-I was asking *jeninvan* about the pair of shoes she did, the mohair ones.  *jeNYC*, yours are lovely too, though.


----------



## jeNYC

lol  me


----------



## jeninvan

thanks so much ladies...was so worried that it wouldn't come out right... i wasn't sure if i was going to do anything with it but the dh made a comment something to the effect of "it looks like a wild animal attacked your feet" so i figured best to glitter..

popsicool/rdgldy - i had to trim the "hair" first...then i used  a pair of really sharp tiped small scissors to cut the "stitches".  The mohair i guess was "woven or stitched" to the fabric.  then once that's done i use the glitter glue from martha stuart and placed a really thin layer on the shoes (underneath all that hair is fabric ).  then I mixed fine silver and onyx glitter and use that to cover the shoes.  It took sometime but here's what was left of it ...

thanks ladies for letting me share my little accomplishment


----------



## rdgldy

I love how they came out.  I would totally wear those!!  I actually prefer them to the original.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ look at that pile of hair!


----------



## rdgldy

Could have sent the hair to the Gulf to help with the oil spill!!


----------



## jeninvan

rdgldy- thank you i love them way better than before too...the hair was just getting totally out of control ... no kidding should donate them to BP

naked-i was surprised as to how "hairy" it actually was after I was done.


----------



## lolitablue

*Jenin*!! Wow!!! Yours and *popsi's* transformation are totally the reason why I keep coming here! Inspired and inspiring!!! Beautiful both pairs!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Your transformation looks great, Poppy!


----------



## poppyseed

Thank you Butty Bugs

Girls, would you please advise how much glitter you used on your shoes...just about to buy some and not sure how much as it's sold in 5ml tubes...


----------



## lolitablue

poppyseed said:


> Thank you Butty Bugs
> 
> Girls, would you please advise how much glitter you used on your shoes...just about to buy some and not sure how much as it's sold in 5ml tubes...


 
Poppy, I am not sure how much you would need but you would not need a lot.  I bought three of the 10 g containers and only used 1 and a half! I got some leftover that I am just planning to save for when I get the bald spots on the shoe.  

If you don't mind doing a search, I am sure that the amounts were posted!!


----------



## kgirl<3

Hi all! Just discovered this thread - love every project on here. 

I'm not really a fan of these heels xxxxx 
So here I am, inspired by your creativity...thoughts on what to do with them?


----------



## Tenley10

> Girls, would you please advise how much glitter you used on your shoes...just about to buy some and not sure how much as it's sold in 5ml tubes.



i maybe used half a container of martha stewart glitter... and i bought 2 containers....

you dont use as much as you think you would


----------



## prettylady

Thanks for your reply ladies! How would I dye my beige/taupe shoes to either fuschia or pink or purple? I want to bring that color out of the volcano crystal.


----------



## jeninvan

lolitablue said:


> *Jenin*!! Wow!!! Yours and *popsi's* transformation are totally the reason why I keep coming here! Inspired and inspiring!!! Beautiful both pairs!!


  thank you


----------



## jeninvan

poppyseed said:


> Thank you Butty Bugs
> 
> Girls, would you please advise how much glitter you used on your shoes...just about to buy some and not sure how much as it's sold in 5ml tubes...


I bought 2 bottles (but that's because I mixed the silver and onyx to get a grey sort of color) from the Martha Stewart  line from Michaels, but to be honest i don't think i even used half a bottle.  Hope that helps.


----------



## JetSetGo!

kgirl<3 said:


> Hi all! Just discovered this thread - love every project on here.
> 
> I'm not really a fan of these heels xxxxx
> So here I am, inspired by your creativity...thoughts on what to do with them?



strass, baby, strass!


----------



## poppyseed

thanks guys for all your help, I have ordered what I hope to be enough, so we will see


----------



## ElisaBr13

After following this thread for months, I have began a project of my own. But boy, let me tell you, its a lot of work. Special Thanks to *Popsicool* who has helped me out with many things and for inspiring me to do a Volcano Strass on a pair of mary jane flats that i won on the bay! 

This is the start of it. I already ran out of the 7ss, so i am on hold until they arrive.

One last thing, I am having the WORST back and neck pain. I know its because of the labor, I am already 8 hours into it. Has anyone had back and neck pain as well from strassing?


----------



## frick&frack

looks amazing so far!  I can definitely imagine that you'd get back & neck pain being hunched over while selecting, gluing, & placing the crystals.  maybe while you're waiting for more crystals to arrive, your back & neck will have a chance to recover.  perhaps you should consider limiting the amount of time that you strass too.



ElisaBr13 said:


> After following this thread for months, I have began a project of my own. But boy, let me tell you, its a lot of work. Special Thanks to *Popsicool* who has helped me out with many things and for inspiring me to do a Volcano Strass on a pair of mary jane flats that i won on the bay!
> 
> This is the start of it. I already ran out of the 7ss, so i am on hold until they arrive.
> 
> One last thing, I am having the WORST back and neck pain. I know its because of the labor, I am already 8 hours into it. Has anyone had back and neck pain as well from strassing?


----------



## ElisaBr13

Great advice *Frick&Frack*, btw those blackberries look so yummy!


----------



## JetSetGo!

How gorgeous, Elisa!


----------



## frick&frack

ElisaBr13 said:


> Great advice *Frick&Frack*, btw those blackberries look so yummy!


 
thanks!  I  blackberries!!!

my back & neck hurt when I work on certain projects too.  another good relief is to roll your neck around in slow circles.  make the circles as big as you can.  go clockwise, then counterclockwise (whichever direction you want first, just make sure you roll your neck in both directions).  I also try to sit in a chair with a high back so I can lean my head against the chair.  sometimes I have to make an effort to remember to do it, but it's a huge relief on my neck.  that's probably more "advice" than you wanted


----------



## Popsicool

ElisaBr13 said:


> After following this thread for months, I have began a project of my own. But boy, let me tell you, its a lot of work. Special Thanks to *Popsicool* who has helped me out with many things and for inspiring me to do a Volcano Strass on a pair of mary jane flats that i won on the bay!
> 
> This is the start of it. I already ran out of the 7ss, so i am on hold until they arrive.
> 
> One last thing, I am having the WORST back and neck pain. I know its because of the labor, I am already 8 hours into it. Has anyone had back and neck pain as well from strassing?



Ahhh they are STUNNING!! 
The volcano is working so well with that base.

You're very very very welcome!

As for back/neck pain, oh I know it so well. The trick is to take little breaks. Walk around, stretch, have some food, cuddle the cat (if you have one, if not a DBF/DF/DH/DD/DS etc will do!) etc...

Good luck, can't wait to see the finished project, and modeled!


----------



## amazigrace

I'm a little late with this, but ...
thank you, *lolita, popsicool, and batty.*
I'm really loving this strassing project. Half way
done with the second shoe.

*elisa,* your shoes look beautiful. I'm using
the volcano on a pair of flats, too, thanks to 
*popsicool,* and they've turned out so 
gorgeous, I can't wait to wear them. Yours
will too. I don't think you can ever go wrong
with volcano crystals. Hope you're having
fun, too. I haven't had any neck and back
pain, but I only sit for so long before I start
feeling any strain, and then I get up and do 
something else. I've also found that as I go
along, I'm getting very fast and that will happen
to you, too. Just hang in there - it gets so much
better the longer you do it!


----------



## BattyBugs

Your flats look so pretty, *elisa*. Do all of you have a creative gene, or is it really easy? I'm missing that gene, but could do it if I had a pattern to follow (for example).


----------



## babysweetums

i want to strass!! this thread is so motivating lol!!


----------



## prettylady

Thanks for your reply ladies! How would I dye my beige/taupe shoes to either fuschia or pink or purple? I want to bring that color out of the volcano crystal.


----------



## kgirl<3

JetSetGo! said:


> strass, baby, strass!



Definitely am looking at doing that now, *JetSetGo*!  Thoughts on what colors to use?

*Elisa* - gorgeous!


----------



## jtothelo

Hi guys!

I seem to recall, that these amazing shoes were made by someone from TPF? (Who??)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktl-z1wQXUk


----------



## laurayuki

I've been really lazy but i did finish my padparadascha and same color AB mix yoyospina nude  I love them I really really really do. 

It's really hard to capture the color I need to take pictures out in the sun but it is just beautiful.. true peach


----------



## lkrp123

*Laura*, those look SPECTACULAR! The color is so pretty - I like how it isn't really red, but isn't really pink either!


----------



## frick&frack

LOVE the color on these...so unusual!  & the color looks even better ON you!



laurayuki said:


> I've been really lazy but i did finish my padparadascha and same color AB mix yoyospina nude  I love them I really really really do.
> 
> It's really hard to capture the color I need to take pictures out in the sun but it is just beautiful.. true peach


----------



## FullyLoaded

Very pretty Laurayuki.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ooooh! They look like an Orange Crush! Love it, Laura!


----------



## jeninvan

laurayuki said:


> I've been really lazy but i did finish my padparadascha and same color AB mix yoyospina nude  I love them I really really really do.
> 
> It's really hard to capture the color I need to take pictures out in the sun but it is just beautiful.. true peach


 
absolutely stunning...seriously hearts it


----------



## ElisaBr13

*JetSetGo, Popsicool, Amazinggrace, Battybugs, Kgirl* Thanks so much. Cant wait to Finish them

*laurayuki*, Wow I love them! You serperated the crystals so perfectly!


----------



## slpceline

prettylady said:


> Thanks for your reply ladies! How would I dye my beige/taupe shoes to either fuschia or pink or purple? I want to bring that color out of the volcano crystal.



2 different products have been used on this thread to dye leather: Tarrago dye, and Meltonian spray. You can find both on ebay, but I also found this link for Meltonian spray: http://www.lawardrobesupplies.com/SMALL-MELTONIAN-NU-LIFE-COLOR-SPRAY-s/124.htm

The purple one would probably be a good option. A gold background also really compliments the Volcano strass, so your choice!


----------



## regeens

*Laura*, you did a great job with the bead placement. Congrats on completing your project.


----------



## roussel

Elisa great job on those mj flats.  What a transformation!  
Laura those are unique shoes you have.  Must feel great after finishing them.  I can't wait to see outfit pics from you.  Great job!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I'm thinking of glittering (is that a word? lol) these YoYo's over the weekend out of boredom. I'd love to strass them, but grad school is taking up a lot of my time after working full time.


----------



## KlassicKouture

*Elisa*, wow they look great! I love love love volcano strass!! 
*Laura*, how amazing are those!


----------



## amazigrace

*laura,* your shoes are gorgeous!
You did an amazing job and I love them.


----------



## Popsicool

KlassicKouture said:


> I'm thinking of glittering (is that a word? lol) these YoYo's over the weekend out of boredom. I'd love to strass them, but grad school is taking up a lot of my time after working full time.



I have and LOVE those pewter YoYos... I've often considered strassing them in Hematite. I think that would be really gorg. You can just do it bit by bit when you have time.


----------



## vuittonamour

ladies! i got a "yes" on my special order requests from paris for my future wedding shoes! i'm working on my yoyos now and i am almost done with those, but i need some opinions for project wedding 

my ideal wedding shoe would be lady claude, but i just don't find 120mm heels (which normally i have no problem walking in) to be practical for a day that shoe comfort is pretty important. plus i don't want to be *too* tall on my big day since my SO is not much taller than me  so, while in saks a few weeks ago, i was wearing my lady claudes on a shopping outing and came upon a lone pair of nude you you 100s. too big for me and not the color i want, but perfect chance for me to compare the two for the differences. they are VERY similar except that LC is "20mm" higher (not even quite) and LC has a 1/4" platform. you you was a better height and felt comfortable to walk in.

i am looking at 2 swatches when i go into the boutique next week. platine nappa (and i believe this is the leather used for the jonquil LCs) or metal 3713 have been approved. there was one more swatch i'm going to look at but i want to try and figure out crystal/leather combinations before i sign the paperwork and change my mind.  also, i didn't think i would love my yoyos as much as i do...what is everyone's opinion on you you 100 vs. yoyo 100 for a wedding shoe?

i'm going to do an AB crystal for the strassing but i am not sure which one yet. pretty sure i won't do the regular crystal AB color, but there is light colorado topaz, jonquil AB...etc. something light that will compliment the leather used. there's the possibility that more crystal colors will come out before i begin strassing, but what are your opinions? here's the swatches to get an idea:






my bridesmaids will be in champagne, i'll be in white. colors will be mainly champagnes, light light browns, ivory, and hints of baby blue. anyone have any ideas??  i'm also not opposed to having my crystals custom coated so honestly my options are probably endless. TIA.


----------



## Julide

Wow!!Just finished this whole thread in two days!!!I can't believe all these amazing DIY projects!!! I need to try this for myself!!Thanks for all the great pics and instructions too!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Vuitton, I would recommend Nappa Platine with AB Crystals..
You will be looking Gorgeous am sure !


----------



## kgirl<3

I vote Nappa Platine too, *Vuittonamour*!

So excited for you


----------



## jeNYC

Vuittonamour, i have both YoYos and You Yous, i havent worn neither pairs, but i think it would easier and more stable to wear You Yous because the heel is straight and not thin/curved like the YoYos


----------



## bornfree

I luvvvvv this thread and its so inspiring! Cant wait for my SOM1 to arrive now... strass baby strass! 

And thank you ladies for all the eye candies.... I absolutely adore volcano strass!


----------



## lolitablue

kgirl<3 said:


> I vote Nappa Platine too, *Vuittonamour*!
> 
> So excited for you


 
Me too!! When is the big day????


----------



## slpceline

KlassicKouture said:


> I'm thinking of glittering (is that a word? lol) these YoYo's over the weekend out of boredom. I'd love to strass them, but grad school is taking up a lot of my time after working full time.



I've been stalking ebay for a pair of silver ones to strass with "Crystal" (not AB) Swarovskis ever since I saw a picture of Jennifer Love-Hewitt wearing a pair to a red-carpet event. I thought they were so classy!

So, in case it's not clear, my vote is strass, ideally with Crystal or Crystal AB. Let us know what you do!


----------



## slpceline

vuittonamour said:


> ladies! i got a "yes" on my special order requests from paris for my future wedding shoes! i'm working on my yoyos now and i am almost done with those, but i need some opinions for project wedding



Congratulations, *vuitton*!

If your bridesmaids are wearing champagne, I think it would be lovely (not to mention eternally _chic_) for you to have champagne-colored shoes. In that case, you could go with Nappa Platine, and strass with Silk crystals. One of the girls on this thread (I can't remember, is it *Popsicool*, or maybe *Roussel*?) is currently working on such a Silk strass project and it's *stunning*. If you were keen on using AB crystals, you could either do all Silk AB, or else just pepper AB's here and there (like *laura* did with her Fire opal project.)

As for the shoes, I find the You You's comfortable enough, but I can walk *all day* in my YoYo's. I personally like the curved, sexy heel of the YoYos better, and they look lovely strassed (but then, so do the You You's.)

Good luck!


----------



## amazigrace

Here are the flats I just finished volcano strassing. 
I really had fun doing this - once I started I knew
what I was doing, how fast the glue dried, what
consistency to use, and how close ro place the 
crystals, it was easy and fast. If anyone has any
questions about how I did them, please feel free to
message me. I'd be glad to help.


----------



## rdgldy

congrats,* vuitton*!! When is the big event??


----------



## rdgldy

*amazi,* they look amazing!!


----------



## slpceline

Good job on those flats, *amazigrace*! They look awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

they turned out fantastic...you must be so excited!!!  those volcano crystals are amazing!



amazigrace said:


> Here are the flats I just finished volcano strassing.
> I really had fun doing this - once I started I knew
> what I was doing, how fast the glue dried, what
> consistency to use, and how close ro place the
> crystals, it was easy and fast. If anyone has any
> questions about how I did them, please feel free to
> message me. I'd be glad to help.


----------



## phiphi

*laura* - that looks fantastic!

omigosh *vuitton*!!!! when is the wedding? how exciting! congrats!!

*amazi* - your flats are just beyond _gorgeous_!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I am not normally indecisive, so this DIY project is driving me nuts.  I finally got the nerve to go to michaels (committed to this DIY now), & I found 2 glitter options (mostly martha stewart glitter) for my cork gabines.  I think they both look great with the cork, but I'd love to get some 2nd opinions since I can't quite decide.

what do you think?  should I glitter the heels in copper glitter (left) or pink/taupe & brown (right)?

inside pic






outside pic


----------



## slpceline

Pink/taupe looks really pretty: I'd go for that.


----------



## amazigrace

*frick,* I personally would go with either
one in the right (as I'm looking at the pic)
shoe. Those are yummy colors and would
go with the tips.

Thank you so much, *frick, rdgldy, phiphi, slpceline.*
I so appreciate your comments.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Frick*, I lean towards the taupe/pink combo. 

*Amazi*, they are divine! I absolutely adore them!



vuittonamour said:


> ladies! i got a "yes" on my special order requests from paris for my future wedding shoes! i'm working on my yoyos now and i am almost done with those, but i need some opinions for project wedding
> 
> my ideal wedding shoe would be lady claude, but i just don't find 120mm heels (which normally i have no problem walking in) to be practical for a day that shoe comfort is pretty important. plus i don't want to be *too* tall on my big day since my SO is not much taller than me  so, while in saks a few weeks ago, i was wearing my lady claudes on a shopping outing and came upon a lone pair of nude you you 100s. too big for me and not the color i want, but perfect chance for me to compare the two for the differences. they are VERY similar except that LC is "20mm" higher (not even quite) and LC has a 1/4" platform. you you was a better height and felt comfortable to walk in.
> 
> i am looking at 2 swatches when i go into the boutique next week. platine nappa (and i believe this is the leather used for the jonquil LCs) or metal 3713 have been approved. there was one more swatch i'm going to look at but i want to try and figure out crystal/leather combinations before i sign the paperwork and change my mind.  also, i didn't think i would love my yoyos as much as i do...what is everyone's opinion on you you 100 vs. yoyo 100 for a wedding shoe?
> 
> i'm going to do an AB crystal for the strassing but i am not sure which one yet. pretty sure i won't do the regular crystal AB color, but there is light colorado topaz, jonquil AB...etc. something light that will compliment the leather used. there's the possibility that more crystal colors will come out before i begin strassing, but what are your opinions? here's the swatches to get an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bridesmaids will be in champagne, i'll be in white. colors will be mainly champagnes, light light browns, ivory, and hints of baby blue. anyone have any ideas??  i'm also not opposed to having my crystals custom coated so honestly my options are probably endless. TIA.



Let me get this straight. You're going to strass a SO?


----------



## vuittonamour

gorgeous job amazigrace!

and thanks for the preliminary congrats ladies, i'm not officially engaged yet but i am going to go ahead and order my shoes. wedding so far is "set" for october 2012. i have had ideas of what i want for my wedding day for a good year or so now (hence colors already chosen) and i am afraid the style and leather combination won't be available if i wait. plus i just got a new job so i was like when i go to the boutique next week i am finally making my special order! i'm thinking platine leather and a (light) tannish AB stone. i may custom coat something. my yoyos are gold nappa and silk AB so i don't want them to look *TOO* close to my yoyos. i'm going to see though. i hope they have a you you for me to try for sizing, i know the 37 in patent is too big for me as i tried it at saks. anyone know how they determine special order sizing if you have never tried the shoe before?


----------



## vuittonamour

JetSetGo! said:


> *Frick*, I lean towards the taupe/pink combo.
> 
> *Amazi*, they are divine! I absolutely adore them!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight. You're going to strass a SO?



yes. i have no qualms about doing this. it's not like it's going to be a $1000 order, and i can't afford to order a special order strass as it is like $5k, according to someone who inquired. the shoe should cost around $700 special ordered with the 30% markup included.


----------



## frick&frack

slpceline said:


> Pink/taupe looks really pretty: I'd go for that.


 


amazigrace said:


> *frick,* I personally would go with either
> one in the right (as I'm looking at the pic)
> shoe. Those are yummy colors and would
> go with the tips.


 


JetSetGo! said:


> *Frick*, I lean towards the taupe/pink combo.


 
thanks for your input ladies!  it's funny because I'm actually leaning toward the pink/taupe with POSSIBLY a little dark brown added in for depth & richness (but maybe not).  I found a paint pen that looks like it's the same color as the pink/taupe glitter.  I think I'm going to paint the laminato on the top of the toe tip (horizontal part) with that marker, & glitter the vertical part.


----------



## JetSetGo!

vuittonamour said:


> yes. i have no qualms about doing this. it's not like it's going to be a $1000 order, and i can't afford to order a special order strass as it is like $5k, according to someone who inquired. the shoe should cost around $700 special ordered with the 30% markup included.



Ahh...I thought I had missed something. 
Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Aniski

I know this is a CL DIY thread but I had to practice on non-CLs to see how they turn out so I figured I can post my results here...

Here's are a pair of Target flats that I tried to graffiti like CLs.  I even sort of copied the graffiti design...And I should mention that I have been wearing them for about 4 months and besides a little cracking of the paint, the color has held!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Aniski said:


> I know this is a CL DIY thread but I had to practice on non-CLs to see how they turn out so I figured I can post my results here...
> 
> Here's are a pair of Target flats that I tried to graffiti like CLs.  I even sort of copied the graffiti design...And I should mention that I have been wearing them for about 4 months and besides a little cracking of the paint, the color has held!!



You did a great job!


----------



## Popsicool

amazigrace said:


> Here are the flats I just finished volcano strassing.
> I really had fun doing this - once I started I knew
> what I was doing, how fast the glue dried, what
> consistency to use, and how close ro place the
> crystals, it was easy and fast. If anyone has any
> questions about how I did them, please feel free to
> message me. I'd be glad to help.



They turned out absolutely stunning!! Love love love them! 

Congrats on finishing, it didn't take that long at all!


----------



## Aniski

laureenthemean said:


> You did a great job!



Thanks Laureen!!  Now onto real CLs...


----------



## amazigrace

Great job, *aniski!*


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you, *popsicool.* They look just like yours,
except I strassed the ribbon.


----------



## BattyBugs

The latest DIY's have turned out great. I have been a bit remiss, since my dear daughter seems to be leaving most of the child watching to me, lately.


----------



## lolitablue

frick!! Awesome pair!! I love the option on the right!

Aniski, wow!!!


----------



## Aniski

amazigrace said:


> Great job, *aniski!*



Thanks Amazi!!  Your flats are amazing!!  They look like his pigalle strass...


----------



## Aniski

lolitablue said:


> frick!! Awesome pair!! I love the option on the right!
> 
> Aniski, wow!!!



Thank you lolita!!


----------



## Aniski

frick&frack said:


> I am not normally indecisive, so this DIY project is driving me nuts.  I finally got the nerve to go to michaels (committed to this DIY now), & I found 2 glitter options (mostly martha stewart glitter) for my cork gabines.  I think they both look great with the cork, but I'd love to get some 2nd opinions since I can't quite decide.
> 
> what do you think?  should I glitter the heels in copper glitter (left) or pink/taupe & brown (right)?
> 
> inside pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside pic



f&f - I like the combination on the right...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Aniski said:


> I know this is a CL DIY thread but I had to practice on non-CLs to see how they turn out so I figured I can post my results here...
> 
> Here's are a pair of Target flats that I tried to graffiti like CLs.  I even sort of copied the graffiti design...And I should mention that I have been wearing them for about 4 months and besides a little cracking of the paint, the color has held!!




Wow! These are really fun! Great work!


----------



## amazigrace

*aniski,* they're the gozul flats, not the pigalle ones.


----------



## jenayb

Ok, I finally found and purchased my diy shoes - silver lamineto vp's. 

I really want them done in black glitter, but should I dye the shoe black before applying the glitter? This way none of the silver would shoe through. Also, what kind of glitter is everyone using? I want something kind of "chunky," if that makes sense...... 

I almost decided to strass these, but I feel the glitter will be much more wearable.....


----------



## Aniski

JetSetGo! said:


> Wow! These are really fun! Great work!



Thanks Jet!!



amazigrace said:


> *aniski,* they're the gozul flats, not the pigalle ones.



You're right!  Oops!


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> Ok, I finally found and purchased my diy shoes - silver lamineto vp's.
> 
> I really want them done in black glitter, but should I dye the shoe black before applying the glitter? This way none of the silver would shoe through. Also, what kind of glitter is everyone using? I want something kind of "chunky," if that makes sense......
> 
> I almost decided to strass these, but I feel the glitter will be much more wearable.....



Congrats *jenay*!

I've glittered a pair and you really don't need to dye them first, nothing shows through the glitter. But if you really want to, it won't harm.

I find Kit Kraft to be a great place to get glitter! Here's their selection of black in different sizes:

http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=371

I have the marine glitter Ron Rons which is a mix of chunky & not so chunky and I think a mix of Medium, Fine and Extrafine is probably what you're after. 

Looking forward to seeing what you decide!

*(P.S. I think black strass would be just as wearable as black glitter, in fact more wearable... )*


----------



## Popsicool

amazigrace said:


> Thank you, *popsicool.* They look just like yours,
> except I strassed the ribbon.



I think it looks great with the strassed ribbon!!


----------



## Hanna_M

As ever some lovely work on here... really making me want to do something in a volcano strass. 

For those that remember my issues with how to dye my patent Alti pumps black so I could strass them I have a solution, thanks to new DBF in fact. He suggested I use acrylic spray paint used for painting models (i.e. aeroplanes and cars). He used to build and paint them when he was little. It is designed for use on plastic! 

So now I have one bottle of paint and am just waiting for mother dearest to get some masking tape out of her stash in the attic so I can get going. I've also been able to look at crystals and am definitely set on Jet. Can't wait to get going now!


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> Congrats *jenay*!
> 
> I've glittered a pair and you really don't need to dye them first, nothing shows through the glitter. But if you really want to, it won't harm.
> 
> I find Kit Kraft to be a great place to get glitter! Here's their selection of black in different sizes:
> 
> http://www.kitkraft.biz/home.php?cat=371
> 
> I have the marine glitter Ron Rons which is a mix of chunky & not so chunky and I think a mix of Medium, Fine and Extrafine is probably what you're after.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you decide!
> 
> *(P.S. I think black strass would be just as wearable as black glitter, in fact more wearable... )*



Thank you, Popsi! I will check out that link! 

I love the idea of black strass, too, but I'm really kind of trying to recreate an outfit that SJP wore on the cover of a magazine not too long ago, and she has on black glitters..... Ohhhh decisions!


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, Popsi! I will check out that link!
> 
> I love the idea of black strass, too, but I'm really kind of trying to recreate an outfit that SJP wore on the cover of a magazine not too long ago, and she has on black glitters..... Ohhhh decisions!



Oh yes yes, this one?







I'm pretty sure that they are marine (dark blue) glitter. The colour glitter is quite hard to find but I found a place that sells it (I wanted to refresh a couple of spots on my marine glitter Ron Rons). If you want I can dig out the details..

Good luck. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## gheaden

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I finished my black patent decolzeps!!   I strassed the wooden heel and platform with black diamond AB crystals and am SO happy I chose that color, because they're so versatile!!   The pick up blues, greens, etc.!  I wore them for my friend's bridal shower I co-hosted and everyone loved them (but not more than me)!   I'll take better pics in a few days... I just have what my friend took for now.



Damn, Fiery! Those are hot.  

All of you have been an inspiration, my wife is in the process of glittering a pair of gold flats with Martha Stewart's Fire Opal Glitter


----------



## frick&frack

you really nailed the design!  are you planning to paint graffiti on some CLs?



Aniski said:


> I know this is a CL DIY thread but I had to practice on non-CLs to see how they turn out so I figured I can post my results here...
> 
> Here's are a pair of Target flats that I tried to graffiti like CLs. I even sort of copied the graffiti design...And I should mention that I have been wearing them for about 4 months and besides a little cracking of the paint, the color has held!!


----------



## frick&frack

lolitablue said:


> frick!! Awesome pair!! I love the option on the right!


 


Aniski said:


> f&f - I like the combination on the right...


 
thanks ladies!  I'm getting excited about my project now.





I'm going to look through kit kraft's glitter selection to see if I'm missing anything superb, then I'll feel ready.  initially I was adamant that I wanted different sizes of glitter for the heels, but now I'm thinking that using all fine glitter might look better since the cork has so much texture.  I can't wait to start wearing these shoes again!


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> Oh yes yes, this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that they are marine (dark blue) glitter. The colour glitter is quite hard to find but I found a place that sells it (I wanted to refresh a couple of spots on my marine glitter Ron Rons). If you want I can dig out the details..
> 
> Good luck. Decisions, decisions!



Dang, you're good! 

Yep, that's the one! If you still have the details of where to find the marine glitter, please do share! 

I was thinking about mixing some of the black opal in with the black polyester glitter to give it a dark blue feel..... Hmm, decisions!


----------



## xlovely

Beautiful work everyone! I died a little seeing the strassed jobs  To the strassers or anyone who can help!: where do you order your crystals from? And how do you know how many you need to add? Thanks!!


----------



## slpceline

Popsicool said:


> Oh yes yes, this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that they are marine (dark blue) glitter. The colour glitter is quite hard to find but I found a place that sells it (I wanted to refresh a couple of spots on my marine glitter Ron Rons). If you want I can dig out the details..
> 
> Good luck. Decisions, decisions!



Yes, Popsicool: where did you find the glitter to fix your Ron Rons? I'd love to know!


----------



## Aniski

frick&frack said:


> you really nailed the design!  are you planning to paint graffiti on some CLs?



Yes, that's the plan...hopefully I won't chicken out...


----------



## gheaden

Project in motion...graffiti flats a Fire Opal Glitter


----------



## frick&frack

Aniski said:


> Yes, that's the plan...hopefully I won't chicken out...


 
I know all about chickening out...good luck!


----------



## frick&frack

gheaden said:


> Project in motion...graffiti flats a Fire Opal Glitter


 
looks like your wife is doing a great job so far!


----------



## Aniski

jenaywins said:


> Dang, you're good!
> 
> Yep, that's the one! If you still have the details of where to find the marine glitter, please do share!
> 
> I was thinking about mixing some of the black opal in with the black polyester glitter to give it a dark blue feel..... Hmm, decisions!



That looks awesome!  Love the color of the glitter!  Good luck with them!!



gheaden said:


> Project in motion...graffiti flats a Fire Opal Glitter



Looks great gheaden!



frick&frack said:


> I know all about chickening out...good luck!



Thanks f&f!


----------



## hydrohoki

Aniski said:


> I know this is a CL DIY thread but I had to practice on non-CLs to see how they turn out so I figured I can post my results here...
> 
> Here's are a pair of Target flats that I tried to graffiti like CLs.  I even sort of copied the graffiti design...And I should mention that I have been wearing them for about 4 months and besides a little cracking of the paint, the color has held!!




They look great, what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## lozzaa

oooh popsicool i'd love to know too please!


----------



## Aniski

hydrohoki said:


> They look great, what kind of paint did you use?



I used acrylic paints that I use to paint on canvas and fabrics.  I did not think they would last but I have worn these in the rain and sun and on a 26 hour flight and only slight cracking has occurred.


----------



## gheaden

Still going, gotta do some touch ups. Glittering is so much easier than strassing.


----------



## vuittonamour

great glittering job gheaden!

ladies, does anyone know who does the custom coatings for swarovski flatbacks?  have tried to find someone who does this and haven't had much luck. looks like bicones are the main item for custom coatings. tia


----------



## jancedtif

gheaden said:


> Still going, gotta do some touch ups. Glittering is so much easier than strassing.



Great job!!!


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> Dang, you're good!
> 
> Yep, that's the one! If you still have the details of where to find the marine glitter, please do share!
> 
> I was thinking about mixing some of the black opal in with the black polyester glitter to give it a dark blue feel..... Hmm, decisions!





slpceline said:


> Yes, Popsicool: where did you find the glitter to fix your Ron Rons? I'd love to know!





lozzaa said:


> oooh popsicool i'd love to know too please!



Alrightie, got it!! I searched for weeks to find the correct glitter for the Ron Rons, I was too scared to wear them without having back-up! They ended up being too big anyway which sucks so they're on their way out. 

This is the only place that had the right colour:

Jo Bunnell
jo@flints.co.uk
Sales Assistant 
Flint Hire and Supply
0207 703 9786

I emailed them out of the blue with some photos of my shoes and the lady was unbelievably helpful. She said she wasn't sure if they had an exact match so she'll send me out a few different samples. She sent me about eight different greens and blues (huge bags for a "sample") and wouldn't even let me pay! So I'm more than happy to put a good word out there.

You can see the colour here, scroll down and it's the NAVY BLUE one: 

http://www.flints.co.uk/acatalog/Glitter_Jewels.html

From what I can see, it's the EXACT glitter used on my Ron Rons, the smaller squares. I haven't gotten any hexagonal bits yet (the other kind of glitter on the Ron Rons) but this sounds like it might be the right stuff: http://www.flints.co.uk/acatalog/114gm__4oz__.html

They also have some amazing other colours and glitters too.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Popsicool

*gheaden* loving that colour!! They look beautiful. Mrs gheaden is doing a great job. 

And yes, soooo much easier and quicker than strassing!

Oh, be sure to spray them with hairspray once they're all done, it keeps the glitter on marvelously and doesn't alter the finish!


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> Alrightie, got it!! I searched for weeks to find the correct glitter for the Ron Rons, I was too scared to wear them without having back-up! They ended up being too big anyway which sucks so they're on their way out.
> 
> This is the only place that had the right colour:
> 
> Jo Bunnell
> jo@flints.co.uk
> Sales Assistant
> Flint Hire and Supply
> 0207 703 9786
> 
> I emailed them out of the blue with some photos of my shoes and the lady was unbelievably helpful. She said she wasn't sure if they had an exact match so she'll send me out a few different samples. She sent me about eight different greens and blues (huge bags for a "sample") and wouldn't even let me pay! So I'm more than happy to put a good word out there.
> 
> You can see the colour here, scroll down and it's the NAVY BLUE one:
> 
> http://www.flints.co.uk/acatalog/Glitter_Jewels.html
> 
> From what I can see, it's the EXACT glitter used on my Ron Rons, the smaller squares. I haven't gotten any hexagonal bits yet (the other kind of glitter on the Ron Rons) but this sounds like it might be the right stuff: http://www.flints.co.uk/acatalog/114gm__4oz__.html
> 
> They also have some amazing other colours and glitters too.
> 
> Hope that helps!



This is so very helpful - not just for me, but for anyone who owns a pair of Marine glitters. Thank you so very much for taking the time to post this info! 

The swatch of the navy looks dead on, TBH. There is no picture of the hexagonal glitter, however. 

When you ordered from this site, how much glitter is per order? 

Now that I see how lovely the Marine is, I wonder if it would be as practical as the black glitter in terms of matching many outfits....? Hmmm!


----------



## BattyBugs

*gheaden*: great job. The glitter has turned out so pretty.


----------



## Popsicool

jenaywins said:


> This is so very helpful - not just for me, but for anyone who owns a pair of Marine glitters. Thank you so very much for taking the time to post this info!
> 
> The swatch of the navy looks dead on, TBH. There is no picture of the hexagonal glitter, however.
> 
> When you ordered from this site, how much glitter is per order?
> 
> Now that I see how lovely the Marine is, I wonder if it would be as practical as the black glitter in terms of matching many outfits....? Hmmm!



You're welcome!
The navy seriously is THE marine glitter.. 

The website has prices & quantity/amount on it but like I said the lady sent me 8 samples (they are all the size of what you'd get in a bottle you buy!) and they were just in plastic bags, hand labeled. I still feel guilty that even though I told her I'd only need a sample she wouldn't let me pay. Not even for shipping from UK to NZ. But best email her and ask any questions you have?

I can't help with outfit matching, I pretty much only wear black so my shoes never clash with anything.


----------



## amazigrace

xlovely said:


> Beautiful work everyone! I died a little seeing the strassed jobs  To the strassers or anyone who can help!: where do you order your crystals from? And how do you know how many you need to add? Thanks!!



Start on page 1 of this thread, and continue reading. You'll find every answer to every question you could ever think of. Good luck!


----------



## CrystalsXpress

vuittonamour said:


> great glittering job gheaden!
> 
> ladies, does anyone know who does the custom coatings for swarovski flatbacks?  have tried to find someone who does this and haven't had much luck. looks like bicones are the main item for custom coatings. tia



There is only one distributor who contracts for the custom coatings, and they do not sell direct to the public, you have to order through a Swarovski reseller who is a customer of this distributor.  It is generally safe to assume a reseller uses this distributor if they offer stones or beads with coatings such as Chili Pepper, Purple Haze, or Champagne.  This distributor is very easy to work with so if your favorite reseller stocks beads, they will likely be able to special order the custom coated rhinestones for you too.  

You probably don't see many custom coated rhinestones listed because the distributor does not stock all that many items coated on spec, I think most of the time they prefer the custom orders.  I have mentioned in the past that this is probably the best way for someone to go anyway as I have noticed slight variances in some of the coatings from batch to batch, especially the champagne coating.  I would recommend you pre-order all the stones you think you need at one time to avoid such problems.  Be prepared for about a month's wait because if I recall correctly, most of the custom coatings are done in West Germany and take a minimum of three weeks if the base stone itself is in-stock, longer if the base stone needs to be special ordered as well.  

Hope this helps.

Karin


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks for the info, karin. i contacted a company who sold bicones in purple haze, champagne, chili pepper, brandy, etc and they said they don't carry custom coated flatbacks. i guess i will just have to keep trying someone else, but i want to get as many samples as i can of items that seem to be a little more available (all AB colors, etc) before i decide i won't be happy unless i can have a specific color custom coated. thanks for your help!


----------



## jenayb

Popsicool said:


> You're welcome!
> The navy seriously is THE marine glitter..
> 
> The website has prices & quantity/amount on it but like I said the lady sent me 8 samples (they are all the size of what you'd get in a bottle you buy!) and they were just in plastic bags, hand labeled. I still feel guilty that even though I told her I'd only need a sample she wouldn't let me pay. Not even for shipping from UK to NZ. But best email her and ask any questions you have?
> 
> I can't help with outfit matching, I pretty much only wear black so my shoes never clash with anything.



What a very sweet woman. It's nice to know there are people like that out there still. 

I ordered some opal and polyester black glitter to see what they look like and will certainly contact the woman you referred. Thank you again!


----------



## gheaden

* F&F, Aniski,  Vuitton, jance, and Batty *

*Popsicool*-thank you for the hairspray tip, I remember someone using lacquer.


----------



## slpceline

*Popsicool*! Thank you so much! Your information was so helpful! I just e-mailed the customer service person you mentioned. Unfortunately, shipping to canada of just two things of glitter was 50GBP! I asked if there was another shipping service available for Canada.

How did you find this company? A few months ago I literally *scoured* the internet looking for the Oxblood glitter so I could use them on some YoYo's, but didn't find anything close. (I serendipitously found KitKraft, however, which was useful for other things!) 

EDIT: During the course of my internet-wide search for glitter, I encountered an unfortunate article about how Jennifer Love-Hewitt apparently admitted to a talk-show host that she like to glitter her "special lady". I wish to clarify that I meant nothing of the sort with my "useful for other things"  comment above. I wouldn't even know how to go about such a thing.


----------



## gheaden

^^so funny.

Here is the finished product, without the requisite modeling pics.  As you can see, I (male) am a fan of custome made footwear.


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Eye-catchers they are! (in Yoda's voice.) Gorgeous! Did you hairspray them? Or are you going to leave them "au naturel"?


----------



## miami.one

For those who did an unbelievable job with their DYI projects:

you guys should come up with some type of strassing business and strass professionally
it is amazing what some of you do with your CL's
phew
I got mentally overwhelmed by just wondering how long it took
and how great all of your projects came out

*claps for your guys*


----------



## slpceline

^^^
Someone actually tried, but so far I don't think he has been able to sell any of his strass projects, even though they're breathtaking, IMO. We had a discussion about this before: we don't think they'll sell because generally people who can afford to pay $1500 for shoes (this is what he's selling his for) would rather spend the extra money for an original CL-strassed pair.


----------



## Popsicool

slpceline said:


> *Popsicool*! Thank you so much! Your information was so helpful! I just e-mailed the customer service person you mentioned. Unfortunately, shipping to canada of just two things of glitter was 50GBP! I asked if there was another shipping service available for Canada.
> 
> How did you find this company? A few months ago I literally *scoured* the internet looking for the Oxblood glitter so I could use them on some YoYo's, but didn't find anything close. (I serendipitously found KitKraft, however, which was useful for other things!)
> 
> EDIT: During the course of my internet-wide search for glitter, I encountered an unfortunate article about how Jennifer Love-Hewitt apparently admitted to a talk-show host that she like to glitter her "special lady". I wish to clarify that I meant nothing of the sort with my "useful for other things"  comment above. I wouldn't even know how to go about such a thing.




Aw shucks *slpce*!! I guess I got very lucky.. Maybe it was my desperate pleading email that did it, she must've felt sorry for me having to email random people with a sob story about my shoes. 

I found them by literally doing hours of research. I'm a mean researcher so I'm pretty sure that if something exists, I'll find it! Kit Kraft is awesome but they have some gaps in their inventory like marine and oxblood!! 

Err, I recently read the same article about JLH... Um, ew! Putting glue on your privates seems a little bit odd to me.


----------



## jenayb

slpceline said:


> ^^^
> Someone actually tried, but so far I don't think he has been able to sell any of his strass projects, even though they're breathtaking, IMO. We had a discussion about this before: we don't think they'll sell because generally people who can afford to pay $1500 for shoes (this is what he's selling his for) would rather spend the extra money for an original CL-strassed pair.



I think a small part of the reason that particular gentleman is not selling his DIY shoes goes beyond price. He was not very nice when he made an appearance on this forum, and I daresay that a large part of the demographic which would buy such shoes is made up of TPF ladies..... I could be wrong. Just a guess. 
ETA: In addition, if you're already in the $1500+ price bracket, at that point you may as well shell out the extra dinero to get an original pair, KWIM? 


Anyhoo, those glitter flats look absolutely amazing. Your wife did a really, really great job. Tell her to wear them in good health.


----------



## slpceline

jenaywins said:


> I think a small part of the reason that particular gentleman is not selling his DIY shoes goes beyond price. He was not very nice when he made an appearance on this forum, and I daresay that a large part of the demographic which would buy such shoes is made up of TPF ladies..... I could be wrong. Just a guess.



You're right. I didn't want to mention that because I missed most of it. I was away for a few days, and when I tried to catch up, most of his posts had been xxxxxxx'ed out by mods.
If anyone out there is buying strassed shoes that isn't on tPF, then she* should be!
*I say 'she' here because, even though there are male members on the CL subforum, I don't think they're actually the ones wearing the shoes. Unless Philippe Blond is a member?!?


----------



## prettylady

can anyone share their experiences dying their leather cls?
meltonian dye or tarrago?
any tips to make it easier / more effective?

OR
Has anyone gotten their shoes died by a cobbler? How much does it usually cost?


----------



## slpceline

^^^
I haven't myself, but you could do a search for "Tarrago" and (separate search) "Meltonian" on this thread. There's also a thread in the "Reference Library" section called "Cobbler-altered or dyed photos" you might want to take a peek at: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cobbler-altered-dyed-before-after-408358.html


----------



## Popsicool

prettylady said:


> can anyone share their experiences dying their leather cls?
> meltonian dye or tarrago?
> any tips to make it easier / more effective?
> 
> OR
> Has anyone gotten their shoes died by a cobbler? How much does it usually cost?



I dyed my flats using Tarrago and I can highly recommend it. You can see the process in an album I have on my profile page. From what I hear, Meltonian sometimes cracks but Tarrago is more elastic when dry..
HTH.


----------



## amazigrace

I used Tarrago dye, too, and loved it.
Very easy to use.


----------



## frick&frack

they look fantastic!  congratulations to your wife! 



gheaden said:


> ^^so funny.
> 
> Here is the finished product, without the requisite modeling pics. As you can see, I (male) am a fan of custome made footwear.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Great color, GHeaden! They came out soooo beautifully!


----------



## sumnboutme

prettylady said:


> can anyone share their experiences dying their leather cls?
> meltonian dye or tarrago?
> any tips to make it easier / more effective?
> 
> OR
> Has anyone gotten their shoes died by a cobbler? How much does it usually cost?



i had a cobbler dye a pair and they cost me....$65??? i think...


----------



## BattyBugs

gheaden, your wife's flats turned out so pretty. I hope she wears them a lot.


----------



## gheaden

*slpceline*-thanks, I sprayed them with hairspray
*jenaywins*-thanks, she loves flats
*F&F, Jet, batty* 

Next up is her Grape Simples, the heel was damaged and she wants to do something to them and these.  Any suggestions for either?


----------



## JetSetGo!

gheaden said:


> Next up is her Grape Simples, the heel was damaged and she wants to do something to them and these.  Any suggestions for either?



The strass hides a damaged heel perfectly. It totally worked with my Soms. I can't wait to see what you do with those!


----------



## cuteangel7777

I am strassing the lace Fifi into black comet and having a lot of trouble with the 7ss. Can anyone give me any tips? Thanks a tons gals!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Are you using slanted tweezers?


----------



## cuteangel7777

yep i am using slanted tweezer~ but still cant really hold it


----------



## slpceline

^^^
I used sharp-tipped tweezers to apply all my crystals (including 5ss), and I found it works very well.

Tell me, are you strassing on top of the lace?

Pointed-tip tweezers:






Slanted-tip tweezers:





Another tPF'er used bent jewelry tweezers and found that this worked superbly. I think I will also use this type from now on:





Hope this helps!


----------



## gheaden

JetSetGo! said:


> The strass hides a damaged heel perfectly. It totally worked with my Soms. I can't wait to see what you do with those!


 
She wants to do something with the whole shoe, not sure what color strass with the dark backgorund behind it.  Any ideas for the brown ones pictured above?


----------



## cuteangel7777

Thanks! yepp i am.. i am also facing major problems with the glue as it seems to be messing up on the lace- die die plus i run out of the middle sizes 



slpceline said:


> ^^^
> I used sharp-tipped tweezers to apply all my crystals (including 5ss), and I found it works very well.
> 
> Tell me, are you strassing on top of the lace?
> 
> Pointed-tip tweezers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slanted-tip tweezers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another tPF'er used bent jewelry tweezers and found that this worked superbly. I think I will also use this type from now on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## slpceline

^^^
I die a little saying this because I love lace *anything*, but under the lace is satin, right? In that case, could you just run a sharp blade (carefully!) along the edge of the sole to cut away the lace? Then you'd end up with a satin shoe, and satin is a dream to strass (with Gem-Tac glue.)

I have a pair of lace-over-satin Pigalles that I plan to do this to if ever the lace gets too damaged. I caught the heel in a crack on the sidewalk once and the lace tore just a bit. It's not very remarkable right now, though.


----------



## vuittonamour

gheaden said:


> She wants to do something with the whole shoe, not sure what color strass with the dark backgorund behind it.  Any ideas for the brown ones pictured above?



how about a copper or bronze? i think that would look gorgeous. i was going to suggest this before but wasn't sure if you were planning to strass.


----------



## gheaden

vuittonamour said:


> how about a copper or bronze? i think that would look gorgeous. i was going to suggest this before but wasn't sure if you were planning to strass.



For the brown peep or simples?


----------



## frick&frack

slpceline said:


> ^^^
> I die a little saying this because I love lace *anything*, but under the lace is satin, right? In that case, could you just run a sharp blade (carefully!) along the edge of the sole to cut away the lace? Then you'd end up with a satin shoe, and satin is a dream to strass (with Gem-Tac glue.)
> 
> I have a pair of lace-over-satin Pigalles that I plan to do this to if ever the lace gets too damaged. I caught the heel in a crack on the sidewalk once and the lace tore just a bit. It's not very remarkable right now, though.


 
I feel the same...can't imagine doing DIY to lace CLs...I think they're a treasure


----------



## vuittonamour

gheaden said:


> For the brown peep or simples?



brown peep. are they yoyo zeppas or NPs? i thought i saw a pair of yoyo zeppas like that on ebay but can't tell from the angle of your shot.

the simples i would find a nice purple shade that matches the shoe and strass. i'd say the whole shoe, but if you're looking for a quick fix just the heel strassed would look pretty too. i'm waiting for my latest crystal order to come in and i'm going to strass the heel of a pair of fetichas.


----------



## cuteangel7777

slpceline said:


> ^^^
> I die a little saying this because I love lace *anything*, but under the lace is satin, right? In that case, could you just run a sharp blade (carefully!) along the edge of the sole to cut away the lace? Then you'd end up with a satin shoe, and satin is a dream to strass (with Gem-Tac glue.)
> 
> I have a pair of lace-over-satin Pigalles that I plan to do this to if ever the lace gets too damaged. I caught the heel in a crack on the sidewalk once and the lace tore just a bit. It's not very remarkable right now, though.




 thats actually a great idea! but i am also a little worry because i am not strassing the whole shoes.Just partly so do u think it will tear the whole lace? I am sorry i keep asking annoying questions. I am just super scared and this is my first DIY thats why~

Thank you in advance


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just got this in my inbox today and thought of you all!


----------



## yousofine

JetSetGo! said:


> I just got this in my inbox today and thought of you all!



AW! How great is that? Love the "Jolie Noued bow".


----------



## JetSetGo!

It's pretty fun, huh? Gets the creative juices going....


----------



## slpceline

cuteangel7777 said:


> thats actually a great idea! but i am also a little worry because i am not strassing the whole shoes.Just partly so do u think it will tear the whole lace? I am sorry i keep asking annoying questions. I am just super scared and this is my first DIY thats why~
> 
> Thank you in advance



Sorry, I hadn't caught that you were only strassing part of the shoe. Can you maybe post a picture? It'll give us/me a better idea of what you're doing and if you'd be able to take the lace off of that section of the shoe.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

gheaden said:


> Project in motion...graffiti flats a Fire Opal Glitter



holy crap! nice job!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

vuittonamor! you did an amazing job!!! (just catching up on this thread hehe)


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks nerdy  getting close to being done. i see finished photos being added soon


----------



## gheaden

anyone done anything with their Simples?  I have been looking around and can't seem to find anything TIA!


----------



## lolitablue

gheaden said:


> anyone done anything with their Simples? I have been looking around and can't seem to find anything TIA!


 
What were you thinking?


----------



## Aniski

JetSetGo! said:


> It's pretty fun, huh? Gets the creative juices going....



Yes, indeedy!!  No shoes are safe in my closet now!


----------



## Alegory

Hi emergency what is the best glue to use for glitter! 
I'm at the store! Help


----------



## ishelika

alegory said:


> hi emergency what is the best glue to use for glitter!
> I'm at the store! Help


 
gem tac


----------



## Alegory

Thank you!!!!
Ishelika
£>


----------



## gheaden

lolitablue said:


> What were you thinking?



I got Navy Blue (grape) that I may do a purple strass as suggested and I want to possibly glitter a pair of beat-up black Decolletes. Both are patent. Well wife is doing them. Oxblood Glitter over black?


----------



## jenayb

gheaden said:


> I got Navy Blue (grape) that I may do a purple strass as suggested and I want to possibly glitter a pair of beat-up black Decolletes. Both are patent. Well wife is doing them. Oxblood Glitter over black?



Oxblood.... Love it!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hello everyone! 

I've been trolling around here for awhile.. and finally have my own strassing project!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time! 

I finally found my old graffiti flats...  striped the graffiti and dyed it with gold Paint Tex, thank heavens it ended up very close to the original gold after it completely dried! 

I choose Volcano.. I'm not being original with the colour scheme here but I absolutely adore it! The crystals came today so hopefully I can squeeze some strassing time this weekend!! In fear of mucking it up on my shoe.. I decided to try it on my iPhone case and this is how it turned out! 




I'll post progress pics soon!! In the mean time.. any extra tips and words of wisdom before I start? lol


----------



## gheaden

jenaywins said:


> Oxblood.... Love it!



Just gotta find the giltter, I say a coarse and fine


----------



## Squeaky00

vuittonamour said:


> gorgeous job amazigrace!
> 
> and thanks for the preliminary congrats ladies, i'm not officially engaged yet but i am going to go ahead and order my shoes. wedding so far is "set" for october 2012. i have had ideas of what i want for my wedding day for a good year or so now (hence colors already chosen) and i am afraid the style and leather combination won't be available if i wait. plus i just got a new job so i was like when i go to the boutique next week i am finally making my special order! i'm thinking platine leather and a (light) tannish AB stone. i may custom coat something. my yoyos are gold nappa and silk AB so i don't want them to look *TOO* close to my yoyos. i'm going to see though. i hope they have a you you for me to try for sizing, i know the 37 in patent is too big for me as i tried it at saks. anyone know how they determine special order sizing if you have never tried the shoe before?


 
October is a wonderful month to get married. What are some of your ideas as far as color?centerpiece? favors? I love a good wedding.


----------



## vuittonamour

Squeaky00 said:


> October is a wonderful month to get married. What are some of your ideas as far as color?centerpiece? favors? I love a good wedding.


 
planned colors are champagne, ivory (i will be in white though), light peach or pale pale pink, maybe a tiny bit of chocolate as an accent color and a hint of baby blue. that's my thoughts, at least. favors will be fallish (i am extremely creative and every detail matters to me...so i have some ideas for this but still developing ) lots of roses, crystals, candlelight. i could go much more into detail but i will stop there 

okay ladies, my first strass project is *finally* complete. i got way too busy at the tail end of the project and had a hard time finding spare time to finish them. it was frustrating because all i wanted to do was work on my shoes  it is now 4am and i have to be up in 2 and a half hours but i just *had* to get these done. so no modeling pics yet, but here's a sneak peak. i will post more pics and a video this weekend as well as information about the shoes and crystals and such


----------



## Popsicool

Oh *vuitton* they are positively stunning! I'm so glad you got to finish them but probably not half as much as you are.

Well done, the result is fabulous. Looking forward to mod pics and video!


----------



## gheaden

yousofine said:


> Oooh... the silk!!!!  So beautiful!!!
> 
> All you ladies MUST remember this thread, so we can enjoy all the pictures:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...otos-of-your-diy-altered-cls-here-546387.html




I am guilty of not posting here yet, but please let's get these lovely shoes the attention they deserve.


----------



## lolitablue

gheaden said:


> I am guilty of not posting here yet, but please let's get these lovely shoes the attention they deserve.



Totally right!! Going there to post as soon as I finish my *rainbow*!!

*VA*, love them!! You did an excellent job!! Cannot wait to see modeling shots!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I am blown away...these shoes are amazing!!!  you will definitely be cinderella at your wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope you feel EVERY INCH of a princess!!!



vuittonamour said:


> planned colors are champagne, ivory (i will be in white though), light peach or pale pale pink, maybe a tiny bit of chocolate as an accent color and a hint of baby blue. that's my thoughts, at least. favors will be fallish (i am extremely creative and every detail matters to me...so i have some ideas for this but still developing ) lots of roses, crystals, candlelight. i could go much more into detail but i will stop there
> 
> okay ladies, my first strass project is *finally* complete. i got way too busy at the tail end of the project and had a hard time finding spare time to finish them. it was frustrating because all i wanted to do was work on my shoes  it is now 4am and i have to be up in 2 and a half hours but i just *had* to get these done. so no modeling pics yet, but here's a sneak peak. i will post more pics and a video this weekend as well as information about the shoes and crystals and such


----------



## slpceline

Awesome job, vuitton. They're absolutely stunning. Congratulations! (I had an October wedding too: best time of the year to get married!)


----------



## BattyBugs

They look fantastic, Vuitton. I can't wait to see the modeling photos.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Your case looks great I know your shoes will look incredible.



lisalovesshoes said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been trolling around here for awhile.. and finally have my own strassing project!! I'm excited and nervous at the same time!
> 
> I finally found my old graffiti flats... striped the graffiti and dyed it with gold Paint Tex, thank heavens it ended up very close to the original gold after it completely dried!
> 
> I choose Volcano.. I'm not being original with the colour scheme here but I absolutely adore it! The crystals came today so hopefully I can squeeze some strassing time this weekend!! In fear of mucking it up on my shoe.. I decided to try it on my iPhone case and this is how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 1200145
> 
> 
> I'll post progress pics soon!! In the mean time.. any extra tips and words of wisdom before I start? lol


----------



## gheaden

*Vuitton*-your shoes are absolutely stunning!  Best of wishes for you and much happiness.

Quick question to those who have glittered shoes...wife is considering a pair of Decollete trying to figure out what Black Opal size(s) would be good. I attached a link.  TIA

http://www.kitkraft.biz/catalog/Black-p-1-c-371.html


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Hello ladies! Just wanted to share my progress pics..

So, I started with these:





Striped the graffiti and painted it gold... The paint is still wet in the picture, I was worried that it'll dry the same colour but it became shiny and the perfect yellowy gold!





And the strassing began! First session:


----------



## jenayb

gheaden said:


> Just gotta find the giltter, I say a coarse and fine



You definitely need a mix of coarse and fine glitter for the Oxbloods. I went through Kit Kraft per Popsi's recommendation;however, I'm not sure try have that colour.......


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Second session:




















I find it so hard to be random with the crystal placement.. I start off okay, then have the tendency to go neater and end up having straight horizontal lines, which I want to avoid! ush: And I need to learn to not be such a scrooge with my ss16 and ss20!! Especially looking at these photos... I might need to take some of the ss9s off and replace them with the bigger ones!


----------



## gheaden

^^coming along great!


----------



## BattyBugs

It is looking good. All these projects are making me want to try strassing the heels on my No. Prive Slingbacks.


----------



## alyssa08

great placement, lisa! IA more ss16/20


----------



## smurfet

vuittonamour said:


>


 
*vuittonamour* or anyone else:  Could you tell me if these Yoyos are 85s or 100s?  I have a pair of suede Yoyos that I never wear because they're 85s (I thought they were 100s).  I figured they wouldn't be worth strassing because the 85mm heels wouldn't look very good, but seeing your Yoyos makes me want to do the project again.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Vuitton - They are soooo gorgeous!! I can't wait to see model pics!!

Lisa, yours are going to me amazing! I'm thinking I need to get a pair of flats to strass or glitter!


----------



## jenayb

Yay my VP's finally came that I'm going to glitter!

What did you ladies who glittered use as an adhesive? I searched this darn thread but came up with nada! I am search-challenged currently...


----------



## handbag_newbie

jenaywins said:


> Yay my VP's finally came that I'm going to glitter!
> 
> What did you ladies who glittered use as an adhesive? I searched this darn thread but came up with nada! I am search-challenged currently...


 
Gem-Tac

Detailed instructions here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...y-altered-cls-here-546387-2.html#post15636741


----------



## jenayb

handbag_newbie said:


> Gem-Tac
> 
> Detailed instructions here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...y-altered-cls-here-546387-2.html#post15636741



Thank you, handbag!


----------



## vuittonamour

smurfet said:


> *vuittonamour* or anyone else:  Could you tell me if these Yoyos are 85s or 100s?  I have a pair of suede Yoyos that I never wear because they're 85s (I thought they were 100s).  I figured they wouldn't be worth strassing because the 85mm heels wouldn't look very good, but seeing your Yoyos makes me want to do the project again.



hi smurfet, mine are 100s, but i thought i did see someone strass a pair of 85s? either way they would still be beautiful. look at all the gorgeous strassed flats in this thread!


----------



## lulabee

I just have to say I LOVE everyone's projects! You are all so insanely talented and patient!!


----------



## handbag_newbie

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, handbag!


  np *jenay*! have fun!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Thanks ladies, I can't wait to finish it! I was going to do some yesterday but passed out as soon as I got home from work! 

Quick question.. should I cover all the way to the top or leave a trim like I have?


----------



## smurfet

vuittonamour said:


> hi smurfet, mine are 100s, but i thought i did see someone strass a pair of 85s? either way they would still be beautiful. look at all the gorgeous strassed flats in this thread!


 
Oh figures!  I'm still hesitant about strassing the 85s tho.  Don't know if I want to put in all that effort and money and still not wear them.  

Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## slpceline

smurfet said:


> *vuittonamour* or anyone else:  Could you tell me if these Yoyos are 85s or 100s?  I have a pair of suede Yoyos that I never wear because they're 85s (I thought they were 100s).  I figured they wouldn't be worth strassing because the 85mm heels wouldn't look very good, but seeing your Yoyos makes me want to do the project again.



The YoYo's I strassed were 85mm, and I think they look awesome!






Ultimately, though, you're right: you should only strass a style of shoes that you love to begin with, because it's a big investment of time and money. (Swarovski crystals are expensive!)


----------



## vuittonamour

^^^ did you use vintage rose crystals? there was a pair of strassed flats at madison this weekend on like a platine color leather (same material as the jonquil LCs) with this color crystal i *think* -- they def weren't clear but i guess the background contrast and the color crystal made them look like a super light nude. they were beautiful.


----------



## slpceline

^^^ Good eye! I did use Vintage Rose crystals! IRL they look more nude against the white background though. I like them a lot


----------



## rdgldy

I'd love some opinions from all the experts here on an upcoming project.  I am waiting for my ebay Cipria purchase, which I plan to dye black.  I want to strass the heel and platform and keep with the black theme.  Possibilities are jet, black diamond, jet hematite.  Any and all suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> I'd love some opinions from all the experts here on an upcoming project. I am waiting for my ebay Cipria purchase, which I plan to dye black. I want to strass the heel and platform and keep with the black theme. Possibilities are jet, black diamond, jet hematite. Any and all suggestions would be most appreciated.


 
Welcome to the Strassing World, L!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*rdgldy*--I'm looking at my color chart right now.  Out of the three colors you listed, jet is the true black.  It does have sparkle, but is not translucent of other colors in the light.  I prefer a shade that has more depth and reflective of other colors.  I find black diamond has a light silvery-blue tinge to it and is more transparent and translucent and jet hematite to look metallic and gunmetally and is a touch more opaque.  While you're still waiting for your shoes to arrive, why don't you order a few crystals in those colors?  Once the shoe is done, you can place (without adhering) the crystals on the shoe and see how they look.  It's a good way to get a feel for what those colors look like against the shoe.


----------



## slpceline

*rdgldy*: I vote Black Diamond. I think it'll look best to have more contrast if you're only doing part of the shoe.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm curious about Black Cosmojet, *rdgldy*. I have a chart at home and will take a look at it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closing/Archiving this thread due to length.

New thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-new-cl-diy-thread-626141.html#post16629035


----------

